#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-23
<ubotu> New bug: #109070 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109070
<ubotu> New bug: #109069 in gxine (main) "Not possible to maximize gxine anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109069
<ubotu> New bug: #109071 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109071
<ubotu> New bug: #109072 in xfree86-driver-synaptics (universe) "Edge Scrolling (HorizEdgeScroll VertEdgeScroll) does not work after resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109072
<ubotu> New bug: #109073 in gnome-games (main) "Game Tali can't save scores" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109073
<ubotu> New bug: #109074 in apt (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109074
<ubotu> New bug: #109076 in gnome-system-tools (main) "no gui to add user to group kmem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109076
<ubotu> New bug: #109077 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109077
<ubotu> New bug: #109078 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109078
<ubotu> New bug: #109079 in php5 (main) "[Feisty]  Weird values in memory_limit on both php5-cgi and php5-cli" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109079
<ubotu> New bug: #109080 in kamefu (universe) "When populating list in Kamefu screen goes blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109080
<ubotu> New bug: #109082 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109082
<ubotu> New bug: #109081 in clamav (universe) "[apport]  package clamav-freshclam failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109081
<ubotu> New bug: #109083 in tmda (universe) "No Python TMDA modules for python 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109083
<ubotu> New bug: #109084 in Ubuntu "Computer does not start after placed in hibernation (Kubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109084
<ubotu> New bug: #109085 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109085
<ubotu> New bug: #109086 in Ubuntu "Edgy won't upgrade to Fiesty without update-manager-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109086
<ubotu> New bug: #109087 in xmovie (universe) "[apport]  xmovie crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109087
<ubotu> New bug: #109088 in update-manager (main) "update crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109088
<ubotu> New bug: #109090 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed at beginning of clean-up phase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109090
<ubotu> New bug: #109091 in network-manager (main) "Network-Manager dies when connecting to vpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109091
<ubotu> New bug: #109093 in nautilus (main) ""Create archive" command files if target files contain "bad" characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109093
<ubotu> New bug: #109094 in Ubuntu "Totem movie player hangs on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109094
<ubotu> New bug: #109095 in k3b (main) "k3b should fork on verify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109095
<ubotu> New bug: #109098 in Ubuntu "Desktop background doesn't minimize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109098
<ubotu> New bug: #109100 in Ubuntu "keyboard seking doesn't work on "Desktop Background Preferences"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109100
<ubotu> New bug: #109102 in rezound (universe) "[apport]  rezound crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109102
<ubotu> New bug: #109103 in cpad-kernel (universe) "cpad is not detected as synaptics - does not work on kernel 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109103
<ubotu> New bug: #109106 in Ubuntu "removing a background cause the selection to scroll all the way up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109106
<ubotu> New bug: #109107 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu should provide a sample collection of wallpapers " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109107
<ubotu> New bug: #109108 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager VPN Connection blanks /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109108
<ubotu> New bug: #109109 in Ubuntu "PPTP unable to connect to Cisco 3000 VPN Concentrator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109109
<ubotu> New bug: #109110 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles appears with four crazy "snakes" at the same time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109110
<ubotu> New bug: #109111 in gsynaptics (universe) "Touchpad applet "Tapping" configuration is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109111
<ubotu> New bug: #109112 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109112
<ubotu> New bug: #109116 in k3d (universe) "during installation there is a warning about a null file 'tutorials/gtk_boolean.py'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109116
<ubotu> New bug: #109118 in gnome-panel (main) "Desktop effect (switch between workspaces..) makes my System crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109118
<ubotu> New bug: #109119 in k3d (universe) "k3d -o flag does not work to open file from commandline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109119
<ubotu> New bug: #109117 in Ubuntu "USB drive fails to mount after reboot when USB card reader is attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109117
<ubotu> New bug: #109121 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109121
<cader> ok, so how do i overcome the feisty cd-rom issues
<cader> after installing i cant use mr cd drives
<cader> my*
<ScottK> cader: #ubuntu is for support.  It's much more likely someone can answer your question there.
<ubotu> New bug: #109122 in gaim (main) "Password shows in gAIM text boxes, not screen name, on my end, screen name at recipient's end." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109122
<ubotu> New bug: #109123 in Ubuntu "distribution upgrade fails @ /var/cache/apt/archives/havp_0.82-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109123
<ubotu> New bug: #109125 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109125
<ubotu> New bug: #109127 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Startup Issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109127
<ubotu> New bug: #109129 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with signal 7 in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109129
<ubotu> New bug: #109130 in Ubuntu "ATA errors cause LONG boot time in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109130
<ubotu> New bug: #109132 in emacs-goodies-el (main) "egocentric.el customizations mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109132
<josh__> I don't know how this works but I have been having some issues with ata in feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #109133 in gnome-games (main) "glChess requires GtkGLExt Python bindings, but they are not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109133
<ubotu> New bug: #109134 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109134
<josh_> sorry my connection dropped, I had a question about ata bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #109135 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-setup.real crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109135
<ubotu> New bug: #109136 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound on Samsung X20 Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109136
<ubotu> New bug: #109137 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "Network Installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109137
<ubotu> New bug: #109138 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver ssllooww to bring password dialog up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109138
<josh_> anyone around?
<crimsun> josh_: this channel is normally for bugsquad policy discussion; we don't usually use it to diagnose symptoms
<josh_> I see, thanks
<ScottK> josh_: #ubuntu is a better channel for that.
<josh_> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #109140 in k3d (universe) "k3d renderman preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109140
<ubotu> New bug: #109141 in Ubuntu "start-up logo position wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109141
<ubotu> New bug: #109142 in Ubuntu "The cube effect stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109142
<ubotu> New bug: #109144 in apr (universe) "(Feisty) Eclipse 3.2.2, Subclipse 1.2.x , JavaHL library error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109144
<ubotu> New bug: #109145 in Ubuntu "Logout sound skips when load is high" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109145
<ubotu> New bug: #109146 in debian-installer (main) "unable to get anything installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109146
<ubotu> New bug: #109147 in gsynaptics (universe) ""Sensitivity" slider able to set invalid value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109147
<ubotu> New bug: #109151 in acpi-support (main) "no hibernate with uswsusp installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109151
<ubotu> New bug: #109152 in totem (main) "totem spawn many error alerts about unsupported files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109152
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #109154 in Ubuntu "AMSN gets lost in the gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109154
<ubotu> New bug: #109155 in workrave (main) "workrave's counter does not update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109155
<ubotu> New bug: #109156 in nautilus (main) "Resizing a nautlius window casues _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109156
<ubotu> New bug: #109157 in ccontrol (universe) "ccontrol SEGVs on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109157
<ubotu> New bug: #109158 in dansguardian (universe) "[apport]  package dansguardian failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109158
<thekorn> good morning!
<rulus> good morning thekorn!
<ubotu> New bug: #109159 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109159
<thekorn> hi rulus
<ubotu> New bug: #109160 in kdebase (main) "KDE does not start after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109160
<ubotu> New bug: #109162 in evolution (main) "Gestern habe ich online upgraded my program with 7.04. Seitdem ist alles Kcaos. *Der Schreiber funktioniert nicht, *evolution funktioniert  nicht u.s.v" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109162
<ubotu> New bug: #109163 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109163
<ubotu> New bug: #109166 in sane-backends (main) "HP5610 Printer/Scanner/Fax has scan issues with ADF feeder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109166
<Jordan_U> Is this the correct place to ask why this bug's status is still undecided when it is almost a year old https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 57957 in vmware-player "install/uninstall doesn't complete because of broken init-script" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #109164 in gthumb (main) "Automatic renaming uses the current date and time instead of the exif ones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109164
<ubotu> New bug: #109165 in wine (universe) "wine consistently crashes since updating to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109165
<ubotu> New bug: #109167 in gparted (main) "[Feisty]  Gparted doesn't show all the partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109167
<ubotu> New bug: #109168 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager confused by multiple NICs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109168
<dholbach> hey thekorn_
<thekorn_> hey dholbach
<dholbach> thekorn_: I think I'll write a bit of documentation for a README and the wiki about the split and then get it done - what do you think=
<dholbach> ?
<thekorn_> dholbach: sorry, I have some trouble with my connection here at the uni
<dholbach> np
<Jordan_U> Is this the correct place to ask why this bug's status is still undecided when it is almost a year old https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 57957 in vmware-player "install/uninstall doesn't complete because of broken init-script" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<thekorn_> dholbach: we have to write docs for the split, for the new clue options and for the new commandline options
<thekorn_> so if you write something about the split, I can write a few lines about the last two,
<thekorn_> when I'm back home
<ubotu> New bug: #109170 in nautilus (main) "No undo mechanism" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109170
<ubotu> New bug: #109173 in Ubuntu "Can no longer connect to one specific host since updating to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109173
<ubotu> New bug: #109174 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109174
<ubotu> New bug: #109175 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus audio preview doesn't play FLAC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109175
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll work on the split thing - I really want to get that done soon
<thekorn> dholbach: ok ,cool!
<dholbach> super
<ubotu> New bug: #109176 in totem (main) "Totem crashes when playing high resolution ogg theora" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109176
<dholbach> thekorn: I updated the docs (from the wiki) - do you have any objections to do the split now and then announce it on u-devel@ u-bugsquad@ and bughelper?
<Jordan_U> Is this the correct place to ask why this bug's status is still undecided when it is almost a year old https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957 ?
<thekorn> dholbach: no, I'm fine with this!
<ubotu> Malone bug 57957 in vmware-player "install/uninstall doesn't complete because of broken init-script" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> alright
<ubotu> New bug: #109178 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with HTTPError in http_error_default()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109178
<ubotu> New bug: #109179 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109179
<asac> dholbach: can you make the bughelper results on your site more static ... e.g. copy over once bughelper has finished?
<dholbach> asac: would you want me to just prepare results in a different directory and copy them over once they're done?
<asac> yes
<dholbach> ok super
<asac> i never saw a complete result of firefox.html :)
<dholbach> after the bughelper split I'll do exactly that
<asac> split?
<dholbach> bughelper + python-launchpad-bugs
<dholbach> we want the API to be more generic (because apport uses it too already)
<asac> sure ... but can't we do the directory stuff now?
<asac> or will the API split finished really soon?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> very soon
<dholbach> just need to write the announce mail so everybody's aware of it
<asac> ah ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #109177 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[Feisty]  Kernel crashes in ext3 dx_probe" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109177
<ubotu> New bug: #109180 in gksu (main) ""Starting Administrative Application" displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109180
<ubotu> New bug: #109181 in gs-esp (main) "kprinter's "mail pdf file" crashes with konqueror (firefox works with kprinter)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109181
<ubotu> New bug: #109182 in zabbix (universe) "Zabbix init.d script stop lacks a parameter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109182
<asac> dholbach: oh you really split that in bzr ;)
<dholbach> yes
<thekorn> dholbach: cna we delete branches in LP, or do we have to set the status to "merged" or "Abandoned"?
<thekorn> hi asac
<dholbach> the latter
<asac> hmmm can i just clone within a bzr directory (e.g. instead of the link?) ? ... or will bzr kill me for doing that?
<thekorn> dholbach: ok so what about setting split to "merged" and "main" in the "python-launchpadbugs" product to "Abandoned"?
<dholbach> asac: the symlink should be easier, I guess - but you can try - it certainly won't kill you for that
<asac> yeah ... cloned within :) ... now i have my first nested bzr repo ;)
<dholbach> thekorn: good idea
<ubotu> New bug: #109183 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Sfnt_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109183
<ubotu> New bug: #109184 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent crashed without warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109184
<thekorn> done
<dholbach> gracias :)
<dholbach> asac: done
<dholbach> asac: I killed it and started a new run
<thekorn> dholbach: now I will add a xpath version of HTMLOperations to python-launchpad-bugs
<dholbach> thekorn: great - I though about that too
<asac> dholbach: thanks ;)
<asac> thekorn: i already saw XHTML stuff ... where is it gone?
<ubotu> New bug: #109185 in scim (main) "transparent scim system tray icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109185
<ubotu> New bug: #109186 in Ubuntu "kubuntu 7.04 on Lifebook e8110 - grub problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109186
<dholbach> asac: xpath was until now just used for the clue files, not for HTML
<dholbach> asac: for HTML it's not in .main yet
<asac> hmmm ... so what did i see ;)
<asac> I had a file XHTML.... something here last week ... I swear
<asac> but maybe it was just a dream :)
<dholbach> asac: the not merged xpath branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/xpath ?
<dholbach> woah... it get's time to deploy the new bughelper version on that server: 6,9G attachments now :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ... i have no idea where i saw that ;)
<dholbach> . o O { asac must be smoking funny cigarettes or something  ;-) }
<thekorn> dholbach: I have a conflict pulling latest bughelper.main:
<thekorn> Conflict: can't delete launchpadBugs because it is not empty.  Not deleting.
<thekorn> 1 conflicts encountered.
<thekorn> reason: all these *.pyc in launchpadBugs
<dholbach> ahhhh
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> bzr ignores them, but doesn't delete ignore files
<dholbach> very sensible :)
<dholbach> not much we can do about that
<lifeless> bzr clean-tree first, IIRC.
<thekorn> I see
<dholbach>  bzr clean-tree --detritus ?
<dholbach> you need 'bzrtools' for that
<ubotu> New bug: #109191 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109191
<thekorn> dholbach: sorry, I think bughelper.main r158 isn't working
<thekorn> I forgot to add a opt.lastcomment to bughelper
<ubotu> New bug: #109192 in rhythmbox (main) "Lacks bitrate/codec setting and sync option for iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109192
<ubotu> New bug: #109193 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Embedded players in websites wont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109193
<dholbach> thekorn: commit it then please
<thekorn> ok
<thekorn> dholbach: done, sorry again for that bad patch
<ubotu> New bug: #109194 in alsa-driver (main) "Headphones not working with dirver hda-intel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109194
<ubotu> New bug: #109195 in update-manager (main) "Ubuntu distribution upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109195
<dholbach> thekorn: np
<dholbach> thekorn: nothing we shipped in -updates - so that's fine
<thekorn> yeah, but I have to learn that I have to test bughelper and bugnumbers when I change HTMLOptions.py
<dholbach> I should start off and write test cases for stuff I add or change in bughelper :)
<asac> hey ... in python is there a thing like instanceof?
<ubotu> New bug: #109196 in amarok (main) "Amarok real media problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109196
<thekorn> asac: maybe isinstance(obj,class)?
<asac> yeah :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109197 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager: support "conservative" CPUFreq gouvernor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109197
<ubotu> New bug: #109198 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Feisty does not mount data DVDs (Kubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109198
<ubotu> New bug: #109199 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Login "Slides Around the Screen" at 1280x1024 + 3 other errors with NVIDIA GeForce 6150" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109199
<ubotu> New bug: #109200 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in _X11TransRead()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109200
<ubotu> New bug: #109201 in xfce4-xmms-plugin (universe) "xfce4-xmms-plugin does not work with xmms withouth installing xmms-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109201
<ubotu> New bug: #109202 in compiz (main) "Compiz Manager Fatal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109202
<asac> thekorn: "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'remove_obsolete_attachments'"
<asac> known problem?
<asac> or did i mess up?
<asac> File "./bughelper", line 81, in main utils.remove_obsolete_attachments(path, bl)
<thekorn> asac: sorry I haven't seen that before, will check...
<asac> hmm
<asac> i have ./build/lib/launchpadBugs/utils.py ... maybe thats garbage?
<asac> thekorn: ^^^
<asac> looks like
<thekorn> oh yes, that might be the problem
<asac> hmmm
<asac> removing did not help
<asac> probably utils.py is now pulled from global install
<asac> ahg i guess i messed up the launchpadBugs linkx
<asac> link
<asac> thekorn: ok ... i fixed the link ... now i get problems about missing field 'lastcomment'
<asac> in HTMLOperations
<ubotu> New bug: #109203 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109203
<thekorn> asac: thats known and fixed
<asac> ah ok
<thekorn> please pull the latest version of bughelper.main
<asac> nothing to do
<asac> ah ok tried launchpadBugs
<ubotu> New bug: #109204 in gnumeric (main) "Gnumeric strange colors (purple charts)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109204
<ubotu> New bug: #109206 in gnupg (main) "Cant create GPG keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109206
<ubotu> New bug: #109207 in Ubuntu "Mouse Disappears on New Login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109207
<ubotu> New bug: #109208 in last-exit (universe) "crashed when performing search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109208
<ubotu> New bug: #109205 in gs-esp (main) "Unable to print to HP OfficeJet 5510 connected and shared to Windows XP Pro box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109205
<asac> hmmm bughelper-data is locked
<asac> bzr
<BjornT> dholbach, bdmurray: ping
<dholbach> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> dholbach: i'm doing a session on triaging bugs with launchpad later tonight.
<dholbach> BjornT: when is it going to be?
<BjornT> it should be about triaging bugs in general, but since it's ubuntu open week, i'll of course highlight triaging ubuntu bugs, and point them to the BugSquad
<BjornT> dholbach: i was just wondering if there's something specific that you'd want me to highlight?
<BjornT> dholbach: it's 1700 UTC
<asac> thekorn: dholbach please look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/bughelper/bughelper.main
<dholbach> I'd point to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<BjornT> yeah, i already do that.
<asac> :( bughelper-data.main is still locked :(
<asac> thekorn: i will break your lock now
<asac> 39 hours ago
<thekorn> asac: my lock?!
<thekorn> oh
<asac> yeah ... its gone :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109209 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade to feisty server failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109209
<asac> thekorn: i committed match specific field only to mozillateam branch ... if you think its okay, please merge it with bugsquad
<asac> actually we should think about cleaning up the Data Object mess :) ... moving to something more generic ... and moving logic out of constructors
<thekorn> asac: I don't know how to lock a branch, sorry for that
<asac> e.g. move logic into a LaunchpadOperation class
<asac> yes ... i think you killed your process while pushing
<asac> remember something like that?
<thekorn> asac: hmm, yes I lost connection but I cant remember pushing something to bughelper-data
<asac> good :) ... hope its not gone now :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109212 in zope3 (main) "python-zopeinterface fails to import on python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109212
<thekorn> asac: will have a look at your code after lunch
<asac> thekorn: are you fine with my change until we come up with a more generic "field" impl?
<asac> its pretty important as otherwise i get lots of false-positive when matching for MASTER :)
<thekorn> asac: I'm sorry, I have to leave now, didn't look at your code so far...
<asac> no problem
<asac> if you are out for extended period i can as dholbach
<torkiano> bug #109207 duplicate of #63905
<ubotu> Malone bug 109207 in Ubuntu "Mouse Disappears on New Login (dup-of: 63905)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109207
<ubotu> Malone bug 63905 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "mouse cursor disappears" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63905
<dholbach> asac: the patch looks ok but it'll need quite some testing
<thekorn> asac: please do, I will have a break for about 2 hours, see you
<asac> ?
<asac> dholbach: he?
<asac> its pretty straigh forward ;)
<dholbach> yeah, it looks good
<dholbach> it's just that the clue condition thing broke before and it wouldn't surprise me if it did again ;-)
<dholbach> i'll take a look again and commit
<asac> dholbach: you can test with lastest firefox.info clues
<asac> they already use that
<dholbach> did you update the schema too?
<ubotu> New bug: #109213 in bughelper (main) "recent LP rollout broke Bug.add_comment()" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109213
<asac> dholbach: no ... will do
<dholbach> please update the .0.3 one
<dholbach> i hope we have the tag stuff implemented soon, so we can set the supported clue file version in bughelper to 0.3 too
<dholbach> bughelper does not make use of 'task' either yet
<asac> tag stuff?
<dholbach> getting the task information from the bug pages
<asac> ah task ;)
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> that's two separate things
<dholbach> tags = we can have <tag bin="not">something</tag> in the clue files
<dholbach> tasks = xml bit you or somebody of the mozilla team added to the firefox clue file
<dholbach> we don't make use of that yet
<asac> i would like to use the field="tag" attribute for that
<asac> e.g. like i did for title
<dholbach> that's fine with me
<dholbach> can you fix the schema for that then?
<asac> yes ... as soon as i find it
<asac> is it in -data?=
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> yes
<asac> dholbach: pushed updated .. rng
<asac> dholbach: the firefox.info "task" element contains url to refer to docs/policies ... i added that for discussion.
<ubotu> New bug: #109215 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevelop is not translated into german in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109215
<ubotu> New bug: #109217 in blender (universe) "blender ui garbled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109217
<asac> dholbach: btw, my commit is fix for bug 105066
<ubotu> Malone bug 105066 in bughelper "Wishlist, please add summary searches only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105066
<ubotu> New bug: #109216 in update-manager (main) "upgrade not possible with 0.45.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109216
<ubotu> New bug: #109218 in Ubuntu "newly installed feisty unbootable on desktops with harddrives connected to add-on PCI IDE controller card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109218
<ubotu> New bug: #109219 in Ubuntu "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109219
<ubotu> New bug: #109220 in Ubuntu "PS3 video performance is very poor (low framerate)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109220
<ubotu> New bug: #109221 in gcalctool (main) "gcalctool-gtk menu launcher (file /usr/share/menu/gcalctool-gtk)  is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109221
<ubotu> New bug: #109222 in Ubuntu "WinTV 500 composite inputs not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109222
<torkiano> Are #104705, #105799, #107617 duplicates of #95018?
<ubotu> New bug: #109224 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Optical drive tray ejects when ejecting USB removable hard disc drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109224
<ubotu> New bug: #108541 in update-manager "no upgrade to Feisty button with the last 0.45.3 update-manager version (dup-of: 109216)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108541
<ubotu> New bug: #109225 in network-manager (main) "cannot connect to unencrypted networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109225
<ubotu> New bug: #109226 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109226
<ubotu> New bug: #109227 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythfrontend, mythtv-setup segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109227
<ubotu> New bug: #109228 in Ubuntu "nvidia activation failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109228
<ubotu> New bug: #109229 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109229
<ubotu> New bug: #109230 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109230
<ubotu> New bug: #109232 in Ubuntu "mount allows ext3 filesystem to be mounted as vfat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109232
<ubotu> New bug: #109231 in gnome-panel (main) "Vertical gnome-panel clock broken in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109231
<ubotu> New bug: #109233 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Wireless connecting to router every 30 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109233
<ubotu> New bug: #109234 in gmediaserver (universe) "gmedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109234
<kbrooks> bug #109005
<ubotu> Malone bug 109005 in firefox "Firefox always claims to have finished unexpectedly, but it didn't!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109005
<ubotu> New bug: #109235 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in doPoll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109235
<ubotu> New bug: #109236 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 No sound hda-intel on Acer Aspire 5044WLMi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109236
<ubotu> New bug: #109237 in update-manager (main) "Failed Kubuntu Edgy to Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109237
<ubotu> New bug: #109238 in evince (main) "fiesty - cannot print pdf on single pages from evince and kpdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109238
<ubotu> New bug: #109239 in gnome-panel (main) "Ubuntu 7.04: Gnome-panel arranges icons strange way after change of screen resolution." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109239
<ubotu> New bug: #109240 in gnome-applets (main) "Error in upgrate to version 7.04 from version 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109240
<ubotu> New bug: #109241 in Ubuntu "Problem with keyboard inputs + windows xp installation is damaged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109241
<ubotu> New bug: #109242 in apport (main) "libslab0, apport, and gnome-control-center wont install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109242
<harrisony> is bug 109241 more of a support request?
<ubotu> Malone bug 109241 in Ubuntu "Problem with keyboard inputs + windows xp installation is damaged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109241
<pochu> !info compiz dapper
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<pochu> !info compiz dapper-backports
<ubotu> Package compiz does not exist in dapper-backports
<ubotu> New bug: #109244 in k9copy (universe) "K9Copy has 'Error burning DVD' (Kubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109244
<ubotu> New bug: #109246 in angrydd (universe) "[apport]  angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109246
<ubotu> New bug: #109247 in Ubuntu "problems with libglade2-ruby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109247
<ubotu> New bug: #109243 in gdm (main) "GDM not localised to spanish after instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109243
<ubotu> New bug: #109245 in k9copy (universe) "K9Copy won't open after configuring MPEG4 (x264) settings (Kubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109245
<ubotu> New bug: #109248 in Ubuntu "KDE/HAL does not detect Video Disk DVD, no window pops up (Kubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109248
<ubotu> New bug: #109249 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109249
<ubotu> New bug: #109250 in apache2 (main) "/etc/init.d/apache2 doesn't do "chown www-data /var/lock/apache2" after directory creation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109250
<`23meg> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<`23meg> harrisony, yes
<ubotu> New bug: #109252 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes (unknown reason)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109252
<ubotu> New bug: #109255 in alpine (main) "Alpine changes email content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109255
<ubotu> New bug: #109253 in Ubuntu "beryl crash when pointing the gnome bar (before generating the miniature window)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109253
<ubotu> New bug: #109256 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice formatting changes between 6.10 and 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109256
<ubotu> New bug: #109257 in yelp (main) "No possibility to edit the parameters/preferences directly from the Yelp, the help navigator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109257
<ubotu> New bug: #109260 in Ubuntu "Unable to rename Remote Share Samba desktop icon labels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109260
<dqdev> hello all
<dqdev> i just made my FIRST BUG-FIX ever
<dqdev> on the very simple bug#80474
<dqdev> bug #80474
<ubotu> Malone bug 80474 in ketm "ketm doesn't have a desktop-file" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80474
<dqdev> but I dont know how to upload the fix
<dqdev> and what exactly I need to do
<dqdev> do I have to use REVU?
<ubotu> New bug: #109261 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109261
<dqdev> can you give me any directions?
<dholbach> asac: looking at it and playing with it
<ubotu> New bug: #109258 in kaffeine (main) "kubuntu feisty: kaffeine freezes when using dvb-t (on scan and trying to watch with imported channels.dvb) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109258
<dqdev> sorry all... I need some directions here. I have the fix of bug #80474 but I don't know how to upload it. Is there some manual on how to do that?
<ubotu> Malone bug 80474 in ketm "ketm doesn't have a desktop-file" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80474
<ubotu> New bug: #109262 in Ubuntu "linker error with -fvisibility-inlines-hidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109262
<ubotu> New bug: #109264 in hugin (universe) "hugin expects exe suffix on autopanog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109264
<asac> dholbach: thanks :)
<mux2000> Hi there people!
<mux2000> I'm having trouble upgrading to Feisty. Anyone care to help?
<Hobbsee> mux2000: more luck in #ubuntu for support
<ubotu> New bug: #109266 in vlc (universe) "var/crash/_usr_bin_wxvlc.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109266
<mux2000> hello?
<mux2000> I tried there, but they sent me here. they couldn't help.
<ScottK> mux2000: #ubuntu is the help channel. You'll have more luck there.
<mux2000> I tried there, but they sent me here. they couldn't help.
<mux2000> maybe you'd have an idea?
<ScottK> mux2000: Search launchpad and see if you can find reports of someone having a similar problem.
<Arby> dqdev: I think you can just attach your fix to the bug report.
<Arby> but I'm  not certain
<mux2000> There are so many things there, I didn't find anything that matches my problem exactly.
<ScottK> dqdev: The advice you are getting on #ubuntu-motu is good.
<ScottK> mux2000: What's the closest?
<Hobbsee> mux2000: what's the problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #109267 in lyricue (universe) "wrong encoding !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109267
<ubotu> New bug: #109268 in aide (main) "daily cron script fails with "onexit: command not found"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109268
<ubotu> New bug: #109269 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109269
<mux2000> Whenever I start the upgrade (via the update manager or the disk iso, I get this blank little window called 'ditribution upgrade' but it doesn't do anything.
<mux2000> I also get the following error on the command line:
<Hobbsee> can you maximise it?
<mux2000> gdk_gc_get_colormap: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<mux2000> It doesn't have any window controls. not even the close 'x' button
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> sounds like a gtk error of some description
<mux2000> yeah
<Hobbsee> has searching for `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed on launchpad come up with anything?
<mux2000> tons of stuff. From firefox crashing to audio only working a few weeks per year :/
<ScottK> mux2000: What version of Ubuntu are you currently running and have all updates been applied?
<mux2000> what is gtk anyway?
<Hobbsee> gnome toolkitg
<mux2000> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<mux2000> and yes
<ScottK> OK.  Just checking.
<mvo> Arby: just wanted to say *thank you* for the help with triaging the upgrade releated bug reports :)
<ScottK> Ironic the guy with the gtk problem pulls in two Kubuntu users to help :-)
<Arby> mvo: your welcome
<mux2000> :)
<Arby> I'll pick up again this evening
<Arby> at work now
<mux2000> is there a non-gnome way of doing this without resorting to apt?
<ubotu> New bug: #109270 in ltsp (main) "[FR]  user list in ldm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109270
<ubotu> New bug: #109271 in amarok (main) "amarok crashed when syncing iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109271
<mux2000> (I understand using apt to do this is very much not recommended)
<mvo> mux2000: doing what?
<mux2000> upgrading to feisty
<Arby> mvo: actually I wanted to ask something.
<Arby> any idea what causes package 'foo' failed to install/upgrade type errors?
<Arby> there are loads of those all for different packages
<mvo> mux2000: you could do a command line upgrade using the update-manager-core application. is the gtk version not working for you?
<ScottK> mux2000: Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading - see the server instructions.  I think that'll work (no promises).
<mux2000> no. do you have a command line for me?
<mvo> Arby: its the apport integration in update-manager, unfortunately it tends to produce false-positives for packages that are not installed because of dependency issues earlier
<ScottK> mux2000: It's at the link I just gave you.
* mux2000 crosses fingers.
<mvo> mux2000: I would rather like to understand what cause the gtk (or kde) version to fail for you, what is the error there?
<ScottK> mvo: It's gtk
<mux2000> DistUpgradeViewGtk.py:371: GtkWarning: gdk_gc_get_colormap: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<mux2000>   self._term.realize()
<Arby> mvo: so are those technically all dupes then or do they all have a different root cause?
<mvo> mux2000: interessting, are you using Xgl or something similar?
<mux2000> I don't know. I don't think so.
<mvo> Arby: if the error message is something like "dependency problem, leaving unconfigured", then its really just a dup, if its something else, its likely to be a real new problem
<mvo> mux2000: any special theme ?
<Arby> mvo: thanks I'll keep that in mind
<mux2000> One of those supplied with Edgy
<mvo> mux2000: does it crash after that message? or what happens then?
<mvo> Arby: thanks :)
<mux2000> there's this smallish blank window hanging there called 'Distribution Upgrade', but it hangs, and I just have to kill it manually.
<Arby> mvo: finally if you want anything tested to fix the dreaded #107188 I'm happy to try stuff out :)
<mvo> mux2000: could you please try to strace it? find the process id of the "feisty" process and run $ sudo strace -p the-pid-of-the-feisty-process? I wonder if that give some light
<Hobbsee> why is mux2000 going directly from dapper to feisty anyway?
<mvo> Arby: I really have no idea where this error comes from, I have done a dozen of test-upgrades using kde on a 256 mb machine and no luck reproducing it
<Arby> no I couldn't either on a similar system but it seems to hit quite a few people
<mvo> mux2000: oh, dapper->feisty is not support, only dapper->edgy->feisty
<mux2000> root@mick:~# strace -p 27054
<mux2000> Process 27054 attached - interrupt to quit
<mux2000> futex(0xb732151c, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL
<mux2000> I'm using EDGY now, not Dapper.
<mvo> Arby: yeah, I'm still trying to reproduce it, I have not yet given up hope :)
<Arby> mvo: shout if I can help :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109272 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in std::find_if<boost::signals::detail::named_slot_map_iterator, boost::signals::detail::is_callable>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109272
<ubotu> New bug: #109273 in kde-guidance (main) "kde systemsettings module "Disk & Filesystems" does not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109273
<mux2000> strace seems stuck as well
<ubotu> New bug: #109275 in Ubuntu "Single user mode starts too many services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109275
<mux2000> I'm not sure the manual approach is working very well either. I guess I'll stop bugging you and return to #ububtu.
<ubotu> New bug: #109276 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109276
<ubotu> New bug: #108826 in avahi "Ugrade aborts from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108826
<ubotu> New bug: #109277 in blender (universe) "[apport]  blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in PyBool_Type()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109277
<ubotu> New bug: #109278 in Ubuntu "Desktop items/panels/icons disappear when chaning the number of workspaces to 1 while on workspace 2 with wobbly windows activated." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109278
<ubotu> New bug: #109279 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 6.11->7.04 Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109279
* pochu didn't know we had released 6.11 :)
<jsgotangco> heh!
<pochu> people gets confused with releases, dunno why
<pochu> I've seen a press article saying next release will be Ubuntu 8!
<jsgotangco> yeah well they saw a pattern but very much not familiar with the year/month version release
<jsgotangco> and feisty is pretty hyped so
<jsgotangco> we can always blame digg for false info lol
<pochu> yeah :)
<thekorn> dholbach: should we change the product for bugs like bug 93499 from bughelper to python-launchpad-bugs?
<ubotu> Malone bug 93499 in bughelper "Use XPath to parse LP-Pages" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93499
<pochu> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #109280 in devhelp (main) "Doesn't refresh page correctly after scrolling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109280
<dholbach> thekorn: oh yeah - good thinking
<pochu> hey thekorn
<pochu> hi dholbach
<dholbach> heya pochu
<thekorn> hi pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #109283 in ia32-libs (main) "Missing libX11 symlink breaks builds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109283
<jnewkirk> has anyone had the problem of getting Feisty into 24bit graphics mode.  I have a Dell Inspiron 1100.  In xorg.conf it is set to 24 bit but doesn't go into it
<ubotu> New bug: #109284 in Ubuntu "Help for Current Release not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109284
<ubotu> New bug: #109285 in hindent (universe) "Please sync hindent (1.1.2-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109285
<ubotu> New bug: #109286 in Ubuntu "3d applications will not launch - no dri in x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109286
<ubotu> New bug: #109287 in gcc-4.1 (main) "/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: no version information available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109287
<ubotu> New bug: #109288 in scribus-ng (universe) "Missing menu entry for scribus-ng" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109288
<ubotu> New bug: #109289 in naim (universe) "Naim returns erroneous error messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109289
<ubotu> New bug: #109290 in update-manager (main) "update-manager core should support proposed updates" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109290
<Admiral_Chicago> does anyone in here run Kubuntu Feisty
<ScottK> Yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: i need to find out if this bug has been reported yet, give me a second so I can test it out again
<ScottK> OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #109291 in tsclient (main) "tsclient applet list is not sorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109291
<ubotu> New bug: #109292 in Ubuntu "login screen - input fields wont come up for a long time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109292
<ubotu> New bug: #109293 in Ubuntu "Upgrade Manager error 6.10 to 7.04 64-bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109293
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: Bug #85882
<ubotu> Malone bug 85882 in kdmtheme "kdm-theme manager administration mode button missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85882
<Admiral_Chicago> do you still see it on your system?
* ScottK looks
<dholbach> asac: I hope the firefox bughelper report is more usable now
<asac> dholbach: what did you do?
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: are we now able to search by summary
<asac> let me see
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought that was a fix commit...hmm let me see the update
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i committed that improvement
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i saw, but is it fix release?
<asac> don't know if dholbach has pulled it into official release
<dholbach> asac: I subscribed you to that bug and commented on it
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: Bug is still there.
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: grr, disappointing. thanks for looking
<asac> dholbach: didn't i commit that clueCondition initialization?
<ScottK> No problem.
<asac> i think i did
<asac> wait a second
<dholbach> asac: it's what I pulled from ~mozillateam
<ubotu> New bug: #109294 in apt (main) "HTTPS sources fail to update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109294
<ubotu> New bug: #109295 in Ubuntu "No sound on compaq deskpro (snd_es18xx)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109295
<ubotu> New bug: #109296 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with GError in _syncGUI()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109296
<blackskad> hi all
<blackskad> seb 128, do you already know anything more on bug #106350
<ubotu> Malone bug 106350 in metacity "Metacity crash corrupts future Gnome sessions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106350
<blackskad> ?
<blackskad> ping seb128
<asac> dholbach: ah ok ... is there a way to compile python in order to detect such things? i guess not? anyway, you want a default value or a fix for all other usages of clueCondition?
<dholbach> asac: I want it to not explode :)
<dholbach> asac: I need to look at the patch again so see which value would make sense in that case
<dholbach> asac: if we did test-driven development, it'd be easy to see where it might break
<asac> None :)
<dholbach> but unfortunately we don't
<dholbach> I'll try to start off an effort with the next change I do
<asac> dholbach: yeah ;) .... sorry, i have long time only coded compiled languages ;)
<dholbach> and read about tdd
<asac> will never happen again :)
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> that could have happened to everybody
<asac> usually things don't break ;)
<asac> no to me :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> sure ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #109297 in Ubuntu "Dell Laptop Screen Flicker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109297
<dholbach> that kind of thing doesn't happen to asac superstar ;-)
<asac> exactly ;)
<asac>                 if cond.cond_field == 'title' and instanceof(bug_or_attachment, Bug):
<asac>                     search_text = bug_or_attachment.title
<asac> that are the lines
<asac> so i would suggest to set to None the extra argument
* dholbach looks at the patch again
<dholbach> hang on
<asac> dholbach: e.g.
<asac> -    def __init__(self, and_cond, or_cond, simple_cond, not_cond, cond_field):
<asac> +    def __init__(self, and_cond, or_cond, simple_cond, not_cond, cond_field = None):
<dholbach> and pass cond_field to line 21
<ubotu> New bug: #109299 in Ubuntu "Startup stops at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109299
<ubotu> New bug: #109300 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109300
<ubotu> New bug: #109301 in firefox (main) "firefox freeze on scrolling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109301
<dholbach> or wait
<dholbach> hmmhm
<asac> dholbach: if we use default value, i don't think that would be necessary
<dholbach> right
<asac> or you mean for clue generation?
<dholbach> yeah, you're right
<asac> that code is for creating new clues, right?
<dholbach> and for the    -T    and    -t   options
<dholbach> iirc
<dholbach> I haven't touched that bit of bughelper for quite a while
<dholbach> yay for docstrings ;-)
<asac> is there a "title" option already ?
<asac> e.g. -T ?
<dholbach> nope
<dholbach> -T is for 'trying' clues first
<dholbach> e.g.: bughelper -A -p firefox -T firefox supercrash::something "This might a dup of bug 12345"
<ubotu> Malone bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<dholbach> ubotu: that was an example, stupid
<harrisony> dholbach: you hurt the poor boys feelings
<dholbach> harrisony: I know, I should have known better than to hurt him like that
<asac> dholbach: i think for that we would need to add --match-field=<fieldname> option  ... otherwise its just None
<harrisony> :O
<harrisony> your a bad boy dholbach
* harrisony pats ubotu 
<dholbach> harrisony: I know - I got told before :)
<harrisony> lol, better than not having a bot
<dholbach> asac: I'm not sure we need that, but if somebody adds it, that's fine
<asac> dholbach: but i think we can land command line support for that feature will land in a second patch ... right, when needed
<dholbach> asac: but for now it's not necessary - right
<asac> ups ... sentence mixup i guess ;)
<asac> ok ... i push the default argument
<dholbach> gracias
<ogra> training spanish already, eh ?
<asac> ok its in
<dholbach> asac: rock on
<asac> dholbach: now looking at firefox.html ;)
<asac> looks complete ... fine ;)
<dholbach> super
<asac> damn ... what a long bug list
<ubotu> New bug: #109304 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp: assertion failed/pstoraster segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109304
<ubotu> New bug: #109305 in acpi-support (main) "screenblank doesn't work, Xlib refuses connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109305
<dholbach> asac: pushed to bughelper/bughelper.main
<dholbach> ~bugsquad that is
<asac> dholbach: mui thanks!!
<dholbach> de rien
<dholbach> good work on that!
<dholbach> we can close the bug now
<dholbach> it'll take a bit until we can upload it to the archive unfortunately
<asac> thats not a problem for me :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109306 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109306
<asac> dholbach: but you run .main on your server, right?
<dholbach> asac: I run the packaged version
<dholbach> asac: I'll update it once it's in the archive
<asac> hmmm :(
<dholbach> let me try something
<dholbach> asac: I automated pulling from .main before every run
<dholbach> asac: at :20 we'll know if it works
<asac> great
<dholbach> will be a good test case for our newest crack too ;-)
<shirish> dholbach: sorry to butt in guys, but the feisty-changes-request only gives updates from the main & restricted repos or also from other repos?
<dholbach> shirish: feisty is closed now
<dholbach> shirish: until now only -updates uploads for main and restricted have happened
<dholbach> generally on -changes you get ALL uploads
<shirish> so what will be happening to the universe & multiverse repos, they won't be receiving any updates (only for gusty? )
<dholbach> if people upload changes to those sections in feisty, they will be on that list
<dholbach> but as I said: feisty is released, so don't expect much to happen there
<shirish> dholbach: ok thanx for your time
<dholbach> np
<seb128> blackskad: hi
<blackskad> hi seb128 :)
<blackskad> I've got some trouble with bug #https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Dqdev
<blackskad> sorry
<blackskad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Dqdev
<blackskad> bug #106350
<ubotu> Malone bug 106350 in metacity "Metacity crash corrupts future Gnome sessions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106350
<blackskad> do you know anything more about it?
<blackskad> I've attached my crash-report to it
<seb128> blackskad: do you have a .gnomerc ?
<blackskad> in my homedir? no
<seb128> k, so that's not it
<seb128> your crashdump doesn't give any backtrace, dunno why
<seb128> what does it crash for you?
<seb128> your comment is confusing
<seb128> you speak about shutdown
<seb128> and then splash
<blackskad> didn't say anything about splash :)
<blackskad> but the crash happens when I shut the laptop down from within the session (which I always do)
<blackskad> when I log back in the next time, metacity isn't started (so no window-bars)
<blackskad> I have to execute gnome-wm or metacity to start metacity
<seb128> how do you shut down the laptop?
<blackskad> just pusing the red button in the topright corner and then shutdown
<blackskad> s/pusing/pushing/
<seb128> k, that should not make metacity crash
<seb128> do you have anything to .xsession-errors on next login when it bugs?
<seb128> does moving .gnome2/session make it work?
<blackskad> .xsession-error has somehing about the window manager, something about a buggy client
<seb128> blackskad: could you copy that?
<blackskad> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<blackskad> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x1e00003 (Evince Doc)
<blackskad> Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<blackskad> alarm-notify.c:368 (alarm_notify_new) - Alarm Notify New
<blackskad>  alarm-notify.c:304 (alarm_channel_setup) - Channel Setup
<blackskad>  alarm-notify.c:243 (alarm_notify_init) - Initing Alarm Notify
<blackskad> alarm-queue.c:1875 (alarm_queue_init)
<blackskad> alarm-queue.c:218 (queue_midnight_refresh) - Refresh at Tue Apr 24 02:00:00 2007
<blackskad> and it goes on with more alarm-* stuff
<blackskad> but I'm not sure if that's from the crash
<blackskad> I didn't try moving the .gnome2/session yet
<blackskad> I have two more crash-reports if they can help (but I don't know how to analyse them myself)
<ubotu> New bug: #109312 in xchat-gnome (main) "Tray icon plugin works erratically" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109312
<ubotu> New bug: #109323 in Ubuntu "notebook will not reboot while on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109323
<ubotu> New bug: #109320 in evms (main) "evms blocks access to disk devices" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109320
<ubotu> New bug: #109321 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109321
<ubotu> New bug: #109322 in gaim (main) "Crash when "sound command" can't be found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109322
<ubotu> New bug: #109315 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Writer crashes when opening Dictionary Wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109315
<ubotu> New bug: #109316 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109316
<ubotu> New bug: #109317 in Ubuntu "memory stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109317
<ubotu> New bug: #109319 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.2. loses images saved in .doc format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109319
<ubotu> New bug: #109251 in amarok "Amarok crashed when selecting 'Do Nothing' for plugged in USB device (Kubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109251
<ubotu> New bug: #109308 in firefox (main) "cannot modify firefox homepage" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109308
<ubotu> New bug: #109313 in beagle (main) "beagled crashes on first Gnome Deskbar search after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109313
<ubotu> New bug: #109314 in digikam (main) "Digikam doesnt auto rotate images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109314
<ubotu> New bug: #109307 in base-installer (main) "Generated /etc/network/interfaces interferes with NetworkManager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109307
<ubotu> New bug: #109309 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted manager dies on startup using live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109309
<ubotu> New bug: #109311 in kdegraphics (main) "kooka crashes when the user stops a scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109311
<ubotu> New bug: #109324 in gnome-panel (main) "nvidia twinview dual-monitor/desktop effects/available workspaces issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109324
<ubotu> New bug: #109325 in evince (main) "black outprint of pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109325
<ubotu> New bug: #109327 in Ubuntu "SATA DVD Burner cannot write" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109327
<ubotu> New bug: #109328 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109328
<ubotu> New bug: #109329 in upgrade-system (universe) "nvidia upgrade failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109329
<ubotu> New bug: #109326 in Ubuntu "mouse crazy in ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109326
<ubotu> New bug: #109330 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  SynRequest for kernel-package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109330
<seb128> blackskad: which ones are they?
<ubotu> New bug: #109332 in pth (main) "libpthread-dev should depend on libc6-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109332
<ubotu> New bug: #109333 in Ubuntu "Overheating and fan problems on HP laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109333
<ubotu> New bug: #109334 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV in new_do_write()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109334
<blackskad> seb128: crash-reports? two more from metacity, and one from firefox (but on a day metacity didn't crash, so most likely not related)
<seb128> blackskad: k, you can use apport to send bugs if you want then
<ubotu> New bug: #109337 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed when upgrading to 7.0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109337
<ubotu> New bug: #109335 in Ubuntu "Windows Migration fails if installing on same partitition as Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109335
<ubotu> New bug: #109336 in python-mysqldb (main) "python-mysqldb 1.2.1 buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109336
<blackskad> those, crash-reports from metacity are both from times when I've shut down the laptop yesterday (12am and 10pm), so most likely it's the same issue
<seb128> k, no need of a new bug then
<blackskad> would you like to see them too?
<seb128> not today
<seb128> I've to run soon
<seb128> and I've triaged like 200 bugs since this morning
<seb128> the rate we get bugs is crazy :/
<seb128> maybe somebody else wants to look at them though ;)
<blackskad> ok :)
<blackskad> I'll try to triage some bitesize bugs
<blackskad> I would like to get a little more involved :)
<seb128> any extra hand is welcome ;)
<seb128> triaging unconfirmed bugs can be also easy to start
<ubotu> New bug: #109339 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from Edgy to Feisty fails with authentication error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109339
<seb128> if you have any question just ask on the chan
<blackskad> sure :)
<seb128> there is a bug triage talk on #ubuntu-classroom atm if you want to read about it
<blackskad> I'll join it, thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #109338 in Ubuntu "Computer will sleep while copying file across network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109338
<blackskad> is there anything more you would like me to collect on that metacity bug next time it happens?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek started today
<seb128> blackskad: if there is a .gnome2/session file and if moving it away makes a difference. In case that's it, attaching to the bug would be nice
<blackskad> ok, thank you very much for your help and time already :)
<seb128> you're welcome, thank you for trying to help fixing the bug ;)
<seb128> anyway I've to run now
<seb128> later
<blackskad> anything to make ubuntu better :)
<blackskad> later
<ubotu> New bug: #109342 in liferea (main) "liferea is unable to display images in feed items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109342
<ubotu> New bug: #109345 in Ubuntu "black screen when reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109345
<ubotu> New bug: #109344 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent just crashed. i wasn't on the computer so i don't really know what happened. nothing unusual was going on." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109344
<ubotu> New bug: #109346 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session crashed on session opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109346
<ubotu> New bug: #109348 in Ubuntu "crash when closing boa-constructor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109348
<ubotu> New bug: #109349 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109349
<ubotu> New bug: #109350 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109350
<ubotu> New bug: #109351 in gftp (main) "Gftp hang while establishing a ssh conetion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109351
<ubotu> New bug: #109352 in tzdata (main) "update tzdata error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109352
<ubotu> New bug: #109353 in xfdesktop4 (main) "crashes on startup (complete freeze)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109353
<torkiano> hello, if a bug affect a driver what package is afected?  kernel(linux-source-2.6.20) or the source of driver (rt2x00)
<ubotu> New bug: #109354 in alsa-lib (main) "alsa-lib kernel-bug in 64bit intel 2cpu hda 82801G Toshiba p105-S6197" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109354
<ubotu> New bug: #109355 in firefox (main) "Firefox is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109355
<harrisony> bug 109355 is not a bug
<ubotu> Malone bug 109355 in firefox "Firefox is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109355
<ScottK> It's a feature?
<mno> Hi, is anybody here knowing about a bug with feisty fawn and NIS? I have slow app-start with any app using any NIS-Folder on startup. I did not have this problem on Edgy and it's not gone after fresh install ...
<ScottK> mno: Have you searched launchdap?
<ScottK> err launchpad
<mno> No projects matching NIS 7.04 were found.
<harrisony> try search nis
<ubotu> New bug: #109356 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "the "CPU History" graph info is unclear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109356
<mno> it's not listed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=NIS&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<ScottK> harrisony: Why do you say the firefox thing is not a bug?
<harrisony> ScottK: well...in short
<harrisony> it can be fixed through optimisation and not really a bug that developers can fix as from what i can see firefox is doing its job normally
<ScottK> But it's a significant regression from Edgy, at least from the reporter's perspective.
<ScottK> Slow and always slow is hard to complain about, but used to be fast and now is slow seems wrong to me.
<ScottK> I agree there isn't enough information there to be actionable, but I don't agree with not a bug.
<harrisony> i see it as a request for support
<ubotu> New bug: #109357 in Ubuntu "gnome crashes upon relogin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109357
<ubotu> New bug: #109358 in Ubuntu "On systems with nvidia twinview fullscreen games appear in the middle of both screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109358
<ubotu> New bug: #109359 in totem (main) "No video image when desktop effect are active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109359
<harrisony> if someone would like to disagree with me, i dont see any problem
* ScottK will look at it.
<mno> In my case, NIS is working, I can login using NIS, but any app using NIS-Folders during startup stops at a certain point, doing nothing for 5-25 seconds. Problem is reproducable, but I can't see any common point between startupproblems of thunderbrid, thunar, firefox, oo and so on.
<ScottK> mno: Then in that case I'd suggest you file a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #109360 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109360
<ubotu> New bug: #109361 in keytouch (universe) "Add keyTouch to the Main repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109361
<ubotu> New bug: #109362 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109362
<ubotu> New bug: #109363 in pciutils (main) "outdated pciids in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109363
<ubotu> New bug: #109364 in easytag (universe) "[apport]  easytag crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109364
<pochu> heya meisok!
<meisok> hi pochu!
<ubotu> New bug: #109365 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter replaces spaces with %20's when set to output to the same location as input file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109365
<ubotu> New bug: #109367 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109367
<ubotu> New bug: #109368 in gedit (main) "gedit replaces icon on desktop while saving file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109368
<mno> i reported it now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109369
<ubotu> New bug: #109369 in Ubuntu "Slow app-start for any app using user-config when logged in with a NIS-User." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109369
<ubotu> New bug: #109370 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109370
<ubotu> Malone bug 109369 in Ubuntu "Slow app-start for any app using user-config when logged in with a NIS-User." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #109371 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109371
<ubotu> New bug: #109372 in f-spot (main) "Additional redundant period (.) in uploaded filenames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109372
<ubotu> New bug: #109373 in Ubuntu "After inserting disc, unable to eject DVD drive by pressing the button on drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109373
<ubotu> New bug: #109366 in desktop-effects "VNC fails to refresh when using Gnome "Desktop Effects"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109366
<ubotu> New bug: #109374 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "The "History" graphs really need history" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109374
<ubotu> New bug: #109375 in update-manager (main) "error when running 'gksu "update-manager -c"' " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109375
<ubotu> New bug: #109376 in evolution (main) "Width of the vertical preview pane isn't remembered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109376
<ubotu> New bug: #109379 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles doesn't quit  the game when he must do it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109379
<ubotu> New bug: #109380 in amavisd-new (universe) "[apport]  package amavisd-new failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109380
<ubotu> New bug: #109381 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::updateKickerTip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109381
<ubotu> New bug: #109377 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound with Realtek ALC260" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109377
<ubotu> New bug: #109382 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109382
<ubotu> New bug: #109383 in ardour (universe) "when selecting range using snap to marks ardour crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109383
<ubotu> New bug: #109384 in compiz (main) "compiz viewports switching hotkeys no working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109384
<ubotu> New bug: #109385 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "breaks after dist-upgrade (or major browser package upgrade?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109385
<ubotu> New bug: #109386 in mozplugger (universe) "was trying to watch the shrek video on apples trailer website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109386
<Adri2000> torkiano: bug #109352 - you can reject it, it's a mirror issue and not a package bug, tell the reporter to try again later, it will work once the mirror is completly synced
<ubotu> Malone bug 109352 in tzdata "update tzdata error" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109352
<torkiano> Adri2000: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #109388 in Ubuntu "feisty randomly freezes at shutdown (maybe a wine issue)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109388
<ubotu> New bug: #109387 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109387
<ubotu> New bug: #109389 in hal (main) "Thinkpad R31 hibernate fail after updating to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109389
<kbrooks> 109352
<kbrooks> bug #109352
<ubotu> Malone bug 109352 in tzdata "update tzdata error" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109352
<ubotu> New bug: #109391 in Ubuntu "apport uses any() in python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109391
<ubotu> New bug: #109392 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad R31 after hibernating can't resume correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109392
<ubotu> New bug: #109394 in mdadm (main) "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109394
<ubotu> New bug: #109395 in Ubuntu "no lauchfeedback setting in kubuntu system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109395
<ubotu> New bug: #109396 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KConfigINIBackEnd::parseSingleConfigFile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109396
<Arby> is bug 109219 a dupe of bug 86974 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 109219 in arts "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109219
<ubotu> Malone bug 86974 in inkscape "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86974
<Arby> I meant bug 86794
<ubotu> Malone bug 86794 in arts "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86794
<Arby> they seem like it too me.
<slackwarelif1> Sorry, Can I ask if you have problems with a big syslog file using wpa_suppliciant with ipw2200 driver. Sorry if I disturb. Thanks
<Arby> slackwarelif1: problem is what sense?
<Arby> attaching it to a bug report?
<slackwarelif1> I do
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: There is at least one Feisty bug with 2200
<slackwarelif1> I have using 7.04
<ScottK> Dunno if this relates at all, but Bug 105964
<ubotu> Malone bug 105964 in network-manager "Intel Wireless (ipw2100 and 2200) not compatible with network-manager static IP management" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105964
<Arby> ScottK: if you have a moment could you have a quick look at the two I just posted
<Arby> I think they're dupes but I'd like a second opinion
* ScottK looks
<slackwarelif1> ScottK: it is my first experience on a irc, sorry. I try to learn fastly
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Arby: Which two bugs again?
<Arby> 109219 and 86794
<slackwarelif1> ScottK: The problem is about a very big syslog file when i conect my hp dv1000 in to my wi-fi network (now my file is over 3 mb after 2" of job)
<ubotu> New bug: #109398 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109398
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: Try the #ubuntu channel.  That is for support.
<ScottK> Arby: One of those bugs is against arts and one against inkscape.  Why do you think them possible dupes?
<Arby> no that was my typo bug 86794 :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 86794 in arts "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86794
<Arby> is what I meant
<slackwarelif1> ScottK: I open a bug report, probably I did not do it :(
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: Do you have a bug number?
<slackwarelif1> Scottk: yes, n 108851, in this bug I report 1" of my syslog
<ScottK> Bug 108851
<ubotu> Malone bug 108851 in wpasupplicant "wpa_suppliciant error in log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108851
<slackwarelif1> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScottK> Arby - yes.  I think dupe.  Both say waitpid () from /lib/libc.so.6 and the older one has LOTS of dupes.
<ubotu> New bug: #109399 in Ubuntu "DWL-610 network card no longer works under Feisty on Thinkpad X30" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109399
<Arby> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: So your problem is that the log is getting big to fast?
<slackwarelif1> ScottK: Yes, I have the same problem in all my pc (2)
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: Why is a 3mb log file a problem?
<slackwarelif1> Scottk: in ubutnu 6.10 the logfile did not exeed the 200/300 kb after 2/3 hours of job.
<ubotu> New bug: #109400 in evolution (main) "Cannot subscribe to another users folder using Evolution and Exchange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109400
<ubotu> New bug: #109401 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109401
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: Yes, but I guess I don't understand why you are concerned.
<ubotu> New bug: #109403 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "IBM T41p & upgrade to Feisty breaks suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109403
<slackwarelif1> ScottK: I think logfile for a client machines does not became so big. Probabli I mistake, sorry :)
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: Not a problem.
<slackwarelif1> Scottk: thanks
<ScottK> I'm going to reject that bug.  You can file another one, but it needs to be specific about something that can be fixed.
<ScottK> slackwarelif1: Also, don't nominate bugs.
<slackwarelif1> ScottK: ok!
<ubotu> New bug: #109404 in Ubuntu "3D corruption with free ati driver (dup-of: 109405)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109404
<ubotu> New bug: #109408 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV when forwarding multiple messages in once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109408
<ubotu> New bug: #109406 in xaos (main) "beryl makes xaos impossible (almost ) to use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109406
<Kmos> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/04/23/1336257.shtml -> feisty
<Kmos> bugs :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109405 in Ubuntu "3D corruption with free ati driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109405
<ubotu> New bug: #109409 in libvisual (main) "[apport]  amarok_libvisual crashed with SIGSEGV in render_deformation()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109409
<slackwarelif1> Can I do another question please ???
<Kmos> slackwarelif1: sure
<slackwarelif1> In Ubuntu 6.10 when I put in the muscic cd  in the driver, ubuntu opened Sound Juicer automatically, now in 7.04 this don't work, why?
<ubotu> New bug: #109410 in ldapvi (universe) "ldapvi memory corruption -- core dumps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109410
<Arby> is bug 109013 an update-manager bug or a mirror problem?
<ubotu> Malone bug 109013 in tzdata "6.10 update manager cannot download tzdata update + cannot upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109013
<Arby> I'm thinking the latter.
<pochu> Arby: yes, mirror problem
<pochu> you can reject it explaining the reason
<Arby> pochu: thanks once again :)
<pochu> Arby: you can check it's an archive issue looking to the main archive
<Arby> OK
<pochu> as that file is there, and not in the fr (at least not at that moment), it's not a bug
<pochu> or not in Ubuntu, at least :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109411 in yakuake (universe) "kwin crashes while showing/adding KDE desktop with yakuake expanded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109411
<Arby> ScottK: is it you that's been fielding bug 97507?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97507 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() - ixf86misc" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97507
<ScottK> Me among others.
<Arby> is bug 108908 another dupe?
<ubotu> Malone bug 108908 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SystemError in setGamma()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108908
* ScottK is not fixing it, just duping the reports as they com in.
<Arby> that's what I'm doing.
<ScottK> Similar, but not dupe.  SystemError instead of ImportError
<ScottK> There are several ImportError bugs against kde-guidance.
<ScottK> If you get an import error bug, you have to see which it applies to.
<Arby> I'll look for more SystemErrors then.
<ScottK> For the ImportError bugs find the line where is says "ImportError; No module named xxx in the case of 97507 it's ixf86misc.  If it's the same module that's missing, it's pretty safe to dupe.
<Arby> there are several against ixf86misc
<Arby> I wonder if they're all related to bug 103488
<ubotu> Malone bug 103488 in displayconfig-gtk "the ixf86misc module is provided twice" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103488
<ubotu> New bug: #109412 in ubiquity (main) "Error in Slovene translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109412
<Arby> looks like potential for some path strangeness to my untrained eye.
<ubotu> New bug: #109413 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashed on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109413
<ubotu> New bug: #109415 in Ubuntu "KNetworkManager blind to WiFi networks sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109415
<ScottK> Arby: 103488 is Gnome (gtk), not KDE.
<Arby> oh yes, oops
<Arby> I just saw the module that keeps coming up.
<ubotu> New bug: #109416 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Corrupted Jar File in libtomcat5.5-java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109416
<ubotu> New bug: #109417 in emacs21 (main) "Xresources for improved fonts and so new frames have same fonts as initial frame" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109417
<ubotu> New bug: #109418 in nautilus (main) "After Feisty upgrade: some drives show up twice in nautilus, once unmounted and once mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109418
<ubotu> New bug: #109419 in Ubuntu "installer in feisty did not transfer over my firefox bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109419
<ubotu> New bug: #109420 in vpnc (universe) "Loading of module "tun" failed!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109420
<ubotu> New bug: #109421 in Ubuntu "Hard drive won't mount when booting from DVD.  Can see folders on hard drive, but won't mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109421
<ubotu> New bug: #109422 in clamtk (universe) "clamtk does not find virus definitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109422
<ScottK> Arby: 109422 is a dupe.
<Arby> ScottK: of what, that seems to be clamtk
<Arby> I don't even know what clamtk is
<ScottK> Go have a look and see if you can figure it out.
<gnomefreak> Arby: antivirus app in repos
<Arby> OK will look in a moment, just in the middle of another one first.
<Kmos> Arby: you can do: sudo apt-cache show clamtk
<Kmos> what's the package for kubuntu? kubuntu-meta ?
<ScottK> Kmos: What bug?
<Kmos>  kubuntu-meta
<Kmos>     Source of: kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-live
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109395
<Kmos> I assigned it to kubuntu team
<ubotu> New bug: #109423 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crashes with image/svg+xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109423
<ubotu> New bug: #109424 in Ubuntu "Amarok, rhytmbox, vlc, mplayer, audacity, xmms stop while playing mp3 and videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109424
<ubotu> Malone bug 109395 in Ubuntu "no lauchfeedback setting in kubuntu system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Kmos> maybe it's enough that
<ScottK> Kmos: Don't assign bugs to someone else.
<Kmos> it's to the team
<Kmos> not a person
<ScottK> kubuntu-meta is good if you know kubuntu, but not more specific
<ScottK> Kmos: Which means now everytime someone comments on that bug, everyone in the team gets bugmail.
<Kmos> ScottK: it probably got a fix more fast :)
<Kmos> hehe
<ScottK> That or just someone else has to go to the trouble of triaging it correctly.
<Kmos> i changed it
<Kmos> The bug contacts for kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) have been subscribed to this bug.
<Kmos> kubuntu-meta is like ubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> Good.
<ubotu> New bug: #109425 in Ubuntu "feisty live cd fails to boot on toshiba satellite p20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109425
<ubotu> New bug: #109426 in banshee (universe) "got a fatal error when trying to open a new mp3 while was listening another" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109426
<pochu> hmm, kubuntu-meta is more likely like ubuntu-meta ;)
<pochu> and kubuntu-desktop like ubuntu-desktop
<Arby> ScottK: were you suggesting earlier that 109422 is a dupe of one or both of bug 106450 or bug 99071?
<ubotu> Malone bug 106450 in clamtk "ClamAV/TK not functioning properly in Feisty with clamav" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106450
<ubotu> Malone bug 99071 in clamtk "Clam Tk Virus Scanner will not install definition/signature files." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99071
<ScottK> Arby: 99071
<ubotu> New bug: #109427 in Ubuntu "Windows XP crashes after Freisty installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109427
<ubotu> New bug: #109429 in evince (main) "evince does not let me save a copy of file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109429
<ubotu> New bug: #109430 in Ubuntu "Stream Audio Stops When Lose Focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109430
<Arby> I'd never have got that just from 109422, I'd have had to ask for more.
<Arby> in fact I still don't really understand but that's not unusual :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109428 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound with snd-intel-hda in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109428
<Kmos> pochu: kubuntu doesn't exist as a package, like Ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #109432 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109432
<ubotu> New bug: #109431 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Does Not Install On IBM r40e From Using The Live Desktop Installer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109431
<ubotu> New bug: #109433 in kde4libs (universe) "after i start okular klaucher (kde4 version) crashes .. okular contine with work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109433
<ubotu> New bug: #109434 in tremulous (multiverse) "Installing a server for a game automatically auto-inits and runs every boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109434
<ubotu> New bug: #109436 in dbus (main) "[apport]  dbus-launch crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109436
<ubotu> New bug: #109437 in pwc (universe) "pwc-source includes linux/config.h - which does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109437
<ubotu> New bug: #109439 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio should use default alsa devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109439
<ubotu> New bug: #109440 in firefox (main) "Two context menus on toolbar right click." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109440
<slackwarelif1> I'm new, and I try to understand, so I ask forgiveness if I do some erros to post my doubts here. With Ubuntu 7.04 if I insert a new cd it does not open the CD/DVD burning windows. I think it is the same problem of Sound Juicer. Sorry if I mistake. Thanks
<Burgwork> slackwarelif1: this isn't a help channel. Try #ubuntu
<hggdh> slackwarelif1: you can also try http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/webforums , and https://answers.launchpad.net/
<pochu> Kmos: it does, doens't it?
<pochu> doesn't*
<pochu> apt-get source kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> New bug: #109443 in Ubuntu "update/upgrade failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109443
<ubotu> New bug: #109444 in Ubuntu "applications and/or system randomly stalls mostly from 30 seconds to 2 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109444
<pochu> source package -> kubuntu-meta
<ubotu> New bug: #109445 in Ubuntu "touchpad gets frozen every 20-30 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109445
<ubotu> New bug: #109446 in acpi-support (main) "Need /proc/acpi/wakeup tweaks to enable mousepad and USB to wake up from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109446
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-24
<Kmos> pochu: yep :)
<pochu> :)
<slackwarelif1> hggdh: thanks, but I ask help in #ubuntu, but I'm not so good in English and probably I do not explain myself well :(
<ubotu> New bug: #109448 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109448
<ubotu> New bug: #109450 in adept (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109450
<ubotu> New bug: #109451 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server 4.1.15 is obsolete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109451
<ubotu> New bug: #109452 in Ubuntu "XMMS failes to start after an upgrade to Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109452
<ubotu> New bug: #109454 in gthumb (main) "Can't view or work with full size images from network drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109454
<ubotu> New bug: #109455 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "ia32-java sun crash on edgy to festy fawn update in amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109455
<ubotu> New bug: #109456 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu installed with the wrong video card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109456
<mrsno> possible to delete answers from launchpad? i gave the wrong answer twice
<ubotu> New bug: #109457 in gnome-panel (main) "Volume control doesn't fallow LFE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109457
<bimberi> mrsno: #launchpad
<mrsno> bimberi thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #109461 in gnome-panel (main) "Visual effects + wine + wacraft 3 (or probably other full screen 3d apps = crash)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109461
<ubotu> New bug: #109462 in gnome-panel (main) "Visual effects + wine + wacraft 3 (or probably other full screen 3d apps = crash)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109462
<ubotu> New bug: #109463 in Ubuntu "two keys on keyboard dont function correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109463
<ubotu> New bug: #109464 in gnome-panel (main) "If firefox crash and is restarted to the old session, top bar sometime is hidden by application ubunbu bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109464
<ubotu> New bug: #109465 in python-kde3 (main) "python-kde3 crash when attempting to print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109465
<ubotu> New bug: #109466 in gaim-libnotify (universe) "popups always appear in bottom right corner, over panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109466
<ubotu> New bug: #109467 in openoffice.org (main) "Spell check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109467
<ubotu> New bug: #109468 in compiz (main) "hidden rhythmbox appears in alt-tab switcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109468
<ubotu> New bug: #109469 in smart (universe) "[apport]  smart crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109469
<ubotu> New bug: #109470 in dia (main) "class properties menu is not resizable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109470
<ubotu> New bug: #109471 in hal (main) "Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card not dectected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109471
<ubotu> New bug: #109472 in ksensors (universe) "Ksensors still not working with hddtemp for normal users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109472
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<roh> hi there
<roh> i'm searching for someone who can interpret xorg backtraces. i can do the latter but do know xorg only from the user side. i have a log of the crash here http://yamato.hyte.de/tmp/xorg.log
<roh> happens on a thinkpad T60p widescreen at feisty i386 desktop install boot (beta gave me xga vesa till installed, final sig11's)
<ScottK> roh: This is a quiet time of day here.
<ScottK> It'll be better 6 - 10 hours from now.
<ScottK> You will probably find similar issues if you search the bugs on LP.  Maybe that would help.
<roh> ScottK thats much too late.. i need to install now. i have to get the machine up again for work
<roh> the thing is: it worked with the beta. LP is unluckyly not really usable from 80x25 links
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> What video adapter?
<roh> ati X1400 or so. atleast thats what lenovo says
* ScottK will look and see what I can find.
<roh> works only with fglrx or vesa. thus install was vesa everytime (which is ok for installing)
<roh> tnx
<ScottK> roh: Have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/89853 - It seems like perhaps your problem and a solution.
<ubotu> Malone bug 89853 in xorg-server "[regression]  7.2 broke vesa: "No matching modes found"" [High,Needs info] 
<roh> that looks interresting.. thanks
<Jh00> good night
<Jh00> Please, could someone tell me how can I use html in launchpad, so I can post links with a description?
<Jh00> is there a [/tag]  system or something?
<ScottK> Just publish them as plain text.  They should get rendered OK.
<Jh00> yes I know, but I would like to write something like:
<Jh00> I marked this bug[link]  as duplicate of this one.
<Jh00> like:  <a href=www.bug.com>this bug</a>
<Jh00> can I simply use html?
<Jh00> there is no preview button, and I cant edit my post after I submit, it seems...
<ScottK> If you just put bug #xxx LP will make a link.
<Jh00> hmmmm nice, thank you ScottK , you are always helpful :-)
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<Jh00> uh, ScottK, since you have been tutoring me with launchpad + bugs, could you tell me if I acted correctly here?
<Jh00> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109484
<ubotu> Malone bug 109484 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Fawn screen resolution bug at install" [Undecided,Rejected] 
* ScottK will look.
<ScottK> Jh00: I can't seem to reach Launchpad at the moment.  Sorry.
<ScottK> Why did you reject it?
<Jh00> because he posted 2 bug reports with the same info, one under xorg and other under ubuntu
<ScottK> Then I think you did the right thing.
<Jh00> hmmm, thanks! :-)
<mjbrooks> I'm not sure if this is a  bug or if I did something different when I switched over from the feisty beta, but my monitor won't blank on inactivity like it did in the beta any ideas on what I should look for to find out if this is a bug?
<bimberi> ScottK, Jh00: wouldn't it be better to mark one as a duplicate of the other?
<bimberi> wow, that's some rant
<mjbrooks> rant?
<mjbrooks> bimberi, are you refering to my query?
<bimberi> mjbrooks: goodness me no. apologies for the confusion
<ScottK> bimberi: Good point.  Duping one to the other is better (sorry - It's very late here).
<mjbrooks> lol
<bimberi> mjbrooks: i was referring to bug 109484
<ubotu> Malone bug 109484 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Fawn screen resolution bug at install" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109484
<mjbrooks> bimberi, no problem
<bimberi> mjbrooks: cool :)
<mjbrooks> bimberi, you wouldn't happen to be familiar with acpi? ;)
<bimberi> mjbrooks: barely; and certainly not enough to help with your issue :|
<mjbrooks> it seems there was some breakage from the beta 2.6.20-13 to the released 2.6.20-15
<mjbrooks> I'm thinking it's related to Bug #96480, except I can boot fine unlike those poor lost souls ;)
<ubotu> Malone bug 96480 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Kernel 2.6.20-13 acpi bug" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96480
<mjbrooks> hrm  :/
<mjbrooks> acpid won't start and puts the oddest error in /var/log/messages  "Using specific hotkey driver"
<Jh00> bimberi, sorry to answer 10 minutes ago: I thought that I should mark that one as duplicate, since the other one was filled under xorg (I thought that his problem was more related to xorg than to simply "Ubuntu")
<roh> ScottK tnx.. got the x up
<Jh00> ops, rejected, I meant
<Jh00> since it is the same text. Oh well, I thought that if the bug was either xorg /ubuntu , the user could simply add an "also affects" in the first bug report instead of creating another one
<roh> ScottK i installed xserver-xorg-video-vesa_1.3.0-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb which is linked in the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #109515 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109515
<ubotu> New bug: #109516 in pycurl (main) "pycurl.CurlMulti's remove_handle does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109516
<ubotu> New bug: #109518 in Ubuntu "ubuntu will not partion hard drive for dual boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109518
<ubotu> New bug: #109505 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox Internal Errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109505
<ubotu> New bug: #109508 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "visor module does not load " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109508
<ubotu> New bug: #109509 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109509
<ubotu> New bug: #109510 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in AudioDeviceManager::getOutputDeviceList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109510
<ubotu> New bug: #109511 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109511
<ubotu> New bug: #109512 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109512
<ubotu> New bug: #109513 in gaim (main) "crash when going offline with unread message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109513
<ubotu> New bug: #109495 in Ubuntu "prism54pci driver don't work with DLink DWL-G650 rev.A1 on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109495
<ubotu> New bug: #109496 in network-manager (main) "Wired connection not detected (Worked nice on Beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109496
<ubotu> New bug: #109497 in alsa-driver (main) "Logitech USB headphones which worked in Edgy don't in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109497
<ubotu> New bug: #109498 in hddtemp (universe) "hddtemp is broken on sata drives for 2.6.20 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109498
<ubotu> New bug: #109499 in Ubuntu "asterisk cannot load chan_capi.so and does not start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109499
<ubotu> New bug: #109501 in xine-ui (universe) "xine does not start when beryl is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109501
<ubotu> New bug: #109502 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  After install, xorg wont run,  "Failed to load module "nvidia (module does not exist)"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109502
<ubotu> New bug: #109503 in bind (universe) "bind 8 should be universe, or gone altogether" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109503
<ubotu> New bug: #109504 in network-manager (main) "network manager can't connect to wired network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109504
<ubotu> New bug: #109488 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109488
<ubotu> New bug: #109489 in gjots2 (universe) "gjots2 missing tabs on the left pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109489
<ubotu> New bug: #109490 in streamripper (universe) "[apport]  streamripper crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109490
<ubotu> New bug: #109491 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109491
<ubotu> New bug: #109492 in ubiquity (main) "Upgrade tool from edgy to feisty crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109492
<ubotu> New bug: #109493 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109493
<ubotu> New bug: #109494 in python-biggles (universe) "python-biggles package only contains docs and examples" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109494
<ubotu> New bug: #109480 in firefox (main) "random firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109480
<ubotu> New bug: #109481 in synce-serial (universe) "Calls iptables without "-n", hangs resolving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109481
<ubotu> New bug: #109482 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 Freezes all the time in a Toshiba Satellite A75" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109482
<ubotu> New bug: #109484 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Fawn screen resolution bug at install (dup-of: 109483)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109484
<ubotu> New bug: #109485 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flashplugin-nonfree only works with first soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109485
<ubotu> New bug: #109486 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109486
<ubotu> New bug: #109487 in rhythmbox (main) ""Next" button in track properties should work from old position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109487
<ubotu> New bug: #109479 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu CDRomUpgrade script crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109479
<ubotu> New bug: #38577 in knetworkconf (main) "Bringing up a interface problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38577
<ubotu> New bug: #109519 in gnome-vfs (universe) "Automatic mounting of SMB share does not reliably occur on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109519
<bimberi> !pastebin | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mithrandir> bimberi: ubotu is here to provide lists of new bugs and is a bot.
<bimberi> hi Mithrandir, yes I know.  I was just being silly.
<dholbach> good morning
<roh> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey roh
<roh> sooo.. now reinstall after backing up whats left of my fs and wiping the hdd clean while tripping over various 'too bleeding edge hardware with too new software'-problems ;)
<roh> btw. the gui installer needs to learn crypto, lvm and raid (the only reason for rebooting again before installing)
<roh> bbl
<bimberi> !alternate | roh
<ubotu> roh: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<roh> bimberi i know.. that what i will boot now :] 
<bimberi> roh: cool. I thought that factoid said a bit more about the alternate including support for raid & lvm.
<ubotu> New bug: #109521 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_blist_get_status_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109521
<thekorn> good morning bughunters!
<dholbach> good morning thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: did you read heno's mail on bughelper@ about his buglog idea?
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<thekorn> dholbach: I just had a quick look, will read it soon
<thekorn> dholbach: are these "look only in field" supposed to work, or are they still non working prototypes?
<dholbach> thekorn: good question - best to wait for asac and let him explain it - I remember him saying that it was working with the newest firefox clue file
<thekorn> dholbach: the implementation in bughelper.main r161 can't work because it always searches bug_or_attachment.text and not the specific field
<dholbach> do you mind fixing it? (and prodding asac)
<thekorn> dholbach: well i can fix it and add a general way for each possible field (attribute), to avoid endless if constructions
<dholbach> that'd be awesome
<thekorn> dholbach: did you think about the milestones of the gutsy version of bughelper?
<dholbach> no, not really
<dholbach> do you propose something?
<thekorn> I think it should be possible to have the xpath version in it
<dholbach> absolutely
<dholbach> also the NEW py-lpbugs API
<dholbach> I'm sure we can roll that out
<thekorn> ok, we need to add new milestones to both products
<dholbach> i haven't really thought about "that's 0.2" and "that could be 0.3" yet
<dholbach> atm we're working on 0.2 and sky's the limit
<ubotu> New bug: #109265 in Ubuntu "NFS support completely broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109265
<ubotu> New bug: #109522 in Ubuntu "desktop effects not available"Composite extension not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109522
<dholbach> thekorn: wooohooo 6,9G -> 4,9G ;-)
<thekorn> nice!
<dholbach> (I had to remove all the numbered directories for that)
<dholbach> (we can't move attachments of bugs that we don't look at)
<ubotu> New bug: #109523 in evolution (main) "Evolution disconnects from exchange server when started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109523
<ubotu> New bug: #109524 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109524
<ubotu> New bug: #109525 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate() (dup-of: 86794)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109525
<ubotu> New bug: #109526 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "resume from disk breaks sound and thinkad buttons on IBM thinkpad R40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109526
<dholbach> I gathered a few bughelper crashes in the report log files: http://daniel.holba,ch/temp/bughelper.crash
* Hobbsee looks forward to the day bughelper does automatic dupes
<dholbach> Hobbsee: that's going to be a different part of the architecture somewhere, but not bughelper
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ubotu> New bug: #109527 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109527
<dholbach> hey mvo
<ajmitch> mvo!
<mvo> good morning
<mvo> hello dholbach ajmitch!
<ubotu> New bug: #109528 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109528
<thekorn> dholbach: the two http-errors are ok as you use the 0.1 package, the first one is because data was locked
<dholbach> no, i use the .main
<thekorn> hmm, ok
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hi dholbach, you are quick today ;)
<thekorn> dholbach: i will reopen bug 90654 again...
<ubotu> Malone bug 90654 in bughelper "learn to deal with Launchpad being down/inaccessible/timing out" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90654
<dholbach> thekorn: what do you propose doing about those?
<dholbach> thekorn: retry again on getting a 500 error?
<thekorn> problem is we don't use safe_urlopen for getting attachments etc.
<asac> thekorn: dholbach: hi, will be here in 10-12 minutes ;)
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> asac: take your time
<ubotu> New bug: #109529 in acpi (main) "can suspend/resume once, suspending a second time hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109529
<ubotu> New bug: #109530 in sane-backends (main) "xsane hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109530
<ubotu> New bug: #109531 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109531
<ubotu> New bug: #109532 in Ubuntu "Flash player missing in x86_64 (Ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109532
<thekorn> asac, dholbach: please have a look at bug 109533
<ubotu> Malone bug 109533 in bughelper "search in given field has to be fixed and generalized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109533
<dholbach> thekorn: it looks good to me
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, I will commit it to .main now
<dholbach> super
<asac> thekorn: yes ... what is getattr?
<dholbach>     Get a named attribute from an object; getattr(x, 'y') is equivalent to x.y.
<dholbach>     When a default argument is given, it is returned when the attribute doesn't
<dholbach>     exist; without it, an exception is raised in that case.
<asac> ah ... ok ... thats good ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #109534 in scorched3d (universe) "closing game window causes "terminated unexpectedly"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109534
<dholbach> asac: pydoc getattr
<asac> yeah i guess that
<asac> thekorn: why was the "title" only prototype broken?
<thekorn> asac: because you searched in bug_or_attachment.text instead of search_text
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> typo :)
<asac> ok
<thekorn> asac: and there is no instanceof() in python
<thekorn> it's isinstance
<asac> he? .... so why didn't i get plenty of exceptions when running it?
<thekorn> but you can't use it in this case because you have no reference to the Bug-object
<asac> bug_or_attachment ?
<thekorn> because you didn't run ./bughelper -p bughelper -c
<thekorn> you only added search in given field for the case sensetive part
<ubotu> New bug: #109535 in eboard (universe) "weird crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109535
<ubotu> New bug: #109536 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109536
<ubotu> New bug: #109537 in Ubuntu "unable to mount usb disk after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109537
<dholbach> thekorn: I think I'll add a using-unittest-in-bughelper session for UDS :)
<asac> hmmm ... i guess i should keep my fingers out of this spaghetti code :)
<dholbach> asac: spaghetti code?
<thekorn> asac: bug_or_attachment is either a Bug-object or a BugAttachment-object, both have text attribute
<lifeless> dholbach: be happy to help you on that
<dholbach> lifeless: you ROCK :)
<lifeless> dholbach: subscribe me to the spec
<asac> thekorn: thats why i tested if its a Bug object
<dholbach> lifeless: alright
<asac> thekorn: so why do you say "... you have no reference to the Bug-object"
<asac> thekorn: anyway thanks for the fix ... as soon as there is a "tags" field, bughelper core has everything i need for now ;)
<thekorn> asac: well you get that error wen you use isinstance
<asac> oh ... of course i need multiple output files more than everything else :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109538 in Ubuntu "smb network resource  link on top panel freeze gnome..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109538
<asac> thekorn: e.g. as quick solution place a clue file named firefox.masterbugs.info -> master bug hint .... firefox.duplicates.info ... and so on
<dholbach> asac: does that work out? doesn't it complain about 'no package named firefox.duplicates' or something?
<asac> it does complain
<thekorn> asac: nice suggestion, but need a lot of work
<asac> i ment ... thats the why i would like it (without reinventing the wheel)
<thekorn> asac: can you please fill a wishlist bug for further discussion?
<asac> why can't we add <package></package> field to clue files
<dholbach> lifeless: done
<asac> thekorn: sure, but lets sort out the general idea before filing
<dholbach> asac: we'll solve the 'multiple output files' differently
<asac> how long will it take?
<dholbach> what the service on my server does at the moment is not the best thing we can do
<asac> definitly
<asac> :)
<dholbach> we want to let teams add queries they want to run regularly on their own
<dholbach> so it's not only run bughelper on this clue file
<dholbach> but maybe different bugnumbers --something queries too
<dholbach> and write them to different files as they see fit
<dholbach> sending patches does speed up development :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109539 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109539
<dholbach> best to discuss it on a wiki page or on the ML for now
<asac> so you want to keep the current one .info for complete package?
<dholbach> as there are quite some open ends still
<dholbach> yeah, I think that makes sense
<asac> why? for me firefox.info makes no sense :)
<asac> its just useful for small packages :)
<harrisony> !Ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dholbach> asac: does debian policy forbid a '.' in the package name?
<asac> hmmm good question
<asac> i don't think it needs to
<dholbach> it'd simplify things
<asac> but I have no 100% idea :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'm happy with <package>.<something>.info
<dholbach> can you file a bug about that?
<dholbach> then we don't need a <package> tag
<asac> yeah that was my idea
<asac> but yes there are "." in packages
<dholbach> grngrngrngrn
<asac> bunch lib packages
<dholbach> oh yeah sure
<dholbach> ok then we'll have <packagename.with.dots>.<something-without-dots>.info
<asac> yes we can do that
<asac> then all need .<something-without-dots> :)
<asac> or .. ;)
<dholbach> asac: <package>.info[.something]  then
<ubotu> New bug: #109540 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109540
<thekorn> what about folders for each package, like <package>/<something>.info
<dholbach> we could do that too
<asac> sounds good, though i don't know if it should be mandatory
<dholbach> we have 'schemas/' already in the same dir
<dholbach> best to discuss in a bug report, what do you think?
<asac> k
<asac> i file one
<dholbach> super
<thekorn> thanks asac
<dholbach> that way we can find somebody else to join in and fix that bug ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #109541 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109541
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> this will break 0.1
<dholbach> or it won't find your clues anymore
<asac> right
<dholbach> unless somebody gets working on a patch for -updates
<dholbach> ... which reminds me
<dholbach> I should get that schema-cluefile-version thing into -proposed
<ubotu> New bug: #109542 in Ubuntu "Update tool crashed to Kubuntu Version 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109542
<ubotu> New bug: #109543 in gaim (main) "problem setting invisible status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109543
<Kmos> bug 99150
<ubotu> Malone bug 99150 in avahi "Feisty beta can't install avahi-daemon on partial upgrade" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99150
<Kmos> someone fix this =)
<ubotu> New bug: #108272 in samba "samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_i386.deb failed to install" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108272
<ubotu> New bug: #109544 in Ubuntu "Automated system update of x64 Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 has messed up my display settings." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109544
<ubotu> New bug: #109545 in Ubuntu "internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109545
<asac> dholbach: thekorn its bug 109547
<ubotu> Malone bug 109547 in bughelper "support to sort out matched clues to multiple files per package (e.g. one file per task)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109547
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> thekorn: shall we add a tag for bughelper bugs concerning the cronjob or server use?
<thekorn> sure, why not
<dholbach> 'server'?
<ubotu> New bug: #109546 in xfce4-panel (main) "[apport]  xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _XDeqAsyncHandler()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109546
<thekorn> yes, 'server' is fine
<dholbach> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #109548 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading to Feisty fails with fatal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109548
<ubotu> New bug: #109549 in Ubuntu "Auto-upgrade of Kubuntu 6.10 i386 to 7.04 has screwed up X server so it failed to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109549
<asac> ok added an idea on how to not break 0.1 while going the per package directory approach to bug 109547
<ubotu> Malone bug 109547 in bughelper "support to sort out matched clues to multiple files per package (e.g. one file per task)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109547
<dholbach> great
* asac going back to mozilla work :/
<ubotu> New bug: #109550 in beryl-core (universe) "Black/unrendered windows in Beryl - I MAY HAVE A HINT TO THE CAUSE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109550
<ubotu> New bug: #109551 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Regresion: Plain text messages do not display until the expander next to 'subject' is used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109551
<ubotu> New bug: #109552 in Ubuntu "Feisty: cannot enter gnome desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109552
<ubotu> New bug: #109553 in kde-systemsettings (main) "fglrx selected as video driver, not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109553
<ubotu> New bug: #109554 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109554
<ubotu> New bug: #109555 in mono (main) "mono crash report (beagled?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109555
<ubotu> New bug: #109557 in totem (main) "poor quality sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109557
<ubotu> New bug: #109558 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109558
<ubotu> New bug: #109559 in Ubuntu "Upgrade of Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 (x64) has caused that lighttpd to no longer starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109559
<ubotu> New bug: #109560 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in avcodec_check_dimensions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109560
<ubotu> New bug: #109561 in firefox (main) "firefox spell checker have multiple entry's of same languages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109561
<ubotu> New bug: #109562 in Ubuntu "Feisty mounts usb drive read-only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109562
<ubotu> New bug: #109563 in hal (main) "usb toshiba 80 GB detachable HD not getting mounted, not getting creted any device file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109563
<ubotu> New bug: #109564 in unattended-upgrades (main) "README missing" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109564
<ubotu> New bug: #109565 in rss-glx (main) "euphoria crashes during start of X system/KDE desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109565
<ubotu> New bug: #109566 in firefox (main) "FIrefox hangs with 100% CPU on a site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109566
<ubotu> New bug: #109568 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer 2.2 crashes predictably on mscore fonts when doing this:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109568
<ubotu> New bug: #109569 in php5 (main) "php5-gd : undefined symbol: gdImagePngCtxEx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109569
<barbarossa> Dear friends. I've just had an issue with xchat-gnome. It may be a a security related thing as well. I made a search to see if its worth to report a bug. Then I realized that my xchat-gnome version is 0.13. But as stated in projects main Web area, last version is 0.17. 4th version after mine. And mine (0.13) is what synaptic offers me. Neither automatically updated nor it offers newer versions at the moment. How can it be? It's a gnome project an
<barbarossa> d Ubuntu is one of the main GNOME platforms if its not the first one. Now that I don't even want to deal with bug reporting for that problem. xchat developers produced 4 more version after that fixing many many bugs. What is the use of still dealing with that age old version anymore. I'm really confused. What can you advice?
<Hobbsee> barbarossa: a) what release b) what arch?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison-lite xchat-gnome
<barbarossa> 6.10 PC
<Hobbsee> xchat-gnome |   1:0.13-1 |           sid | source
<Hobbsee> xchat-gnome | 1:0.13-1+b1 |           sid | amd64, i386
<Hobbsee> xchat-gnome | 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 |        feisty | source, amd64, i386
<Hobbsee> xchat-gnome | 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 |         gutsy | source, amd64, i386
<Hobbsee> xchat-gnome |   1:0.16-1 |  experimental | source, i386
<Hobbsee> pc meaning?
<barbarossa> i386
<lifeless> i386 I guess
<barbarossa> yes it is
<lifeless> which is edgy
<barbarossa> yes.
<lifeless> we have released a new Ubuntu since then
<lifeless> called Feisty. And it has 0.16 of xchat-gnome
<barbarossa> yes but did the support end? what about 6.06 LTS then?
<Hobbsee> oh, edgy
* Hobbsee missed the 6.10
<lifeless> barbarossa: support means we fix security holes and critical bugs.
<Hobbsee> no
<lifeless> barbarossa: edgy is still supported.
<Hobbsee> but it's released, there are no new package updates
<lifeless> Hobbsee: roughly :)
<barbarossa> Shouldn't I hope to see the newer xchat version on my 6.10 repos?
<ajmitch> no
<lifeless> barbarossa: no, you wont see that unless its the best way for us to fix a security problem.
<lifeless> barbarossa: I suggest you file a bug about your issue; if it is a security hole the security team can take it and run with it.
<barbarossa> So do you advice bug reporting for that xchat version. 8an age old one)
<barbarossa> ok. thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #109572 in Ubuntu "can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109572
<ubotu> New bug: #109573 in ndiswrapper (main) "Ndiswrapper does not run and won't remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109573
<ubotu> New bug: #109575 in tracker (universe) "trackerd can not register D-BUS connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109575
<ubotu> New bug: #109576 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome Panel config in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109576
<ubotu> New bug: #109577 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109577
<barbarossa> Dear friends, yesterday in Ubuntu Open Week session there was such a conversation:
<barbarossa> < deniz_ogut> QUESTION: There are bug reports which are "assigned" to. someone but stil remains "uncorfirmed" for many months.. Doesn't it mean that a bug will be triaged soon if it is assigned to someone? Or still is there a need for new contributers' help?
<barbarossa> <BjornT> This is a tricky situation. It basically requires someone to look at assigned bugs to make sure that some progress is made.
<barbarossa> deniz_ogut is my real name and there was a concrete example in my mind but prefered to mention it in general sense in the session. If you like to see that example, it is Bug #68331.
<ubotu> Malone bug 68331 in update-manager "false positive regarding update just after an automaticaly warned update" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68331
<barbarossa> Details are not that much important but the flow is as follows:
<barbarossa> original report > assigned to some friend > silence > 5 moth after reporter ask if addtional info needed > some info asked and supplied > silence
<barbarossa> What expected: A change in its status: either confirmed or rejected.
<barbarossa> Am I wrong? (Not asking to be approved; to learn the procedure and maybe this info will lead something good for the community.)
<Hobbsee> usually, yes.  depends if a developer's seen it, and fixed it
<Hobbsee> barbarossa: bugsquad always needs more help
<Hobbsee> there are far too many bugs
<barbarossa> Hobbsee: After yesterday's session I decided to join the team. But in that example there's already someone dealing with the issue.
<Hobbsee> there are lots where someone isnt
<jsgotangco> its really better to tackle specific packages rather than try to embrace them all
<barbarossa> ok. from my part best to do is not talking from away but contributing. I'll orginize myself and do so soon. Thanks for youn patience.
<harrisony> barbarossa: what subjects/programs do you like
<jsgotangco> sometimes its also a matter of assigning it to the proper teams
<barbarossa> Fiirst of all: I am not a programmer/coder. But I am a moderate level Linux user. I am a member of Linux Users Association of Turkey.
<jsgotangco> barbarossa: it doesn't matter at all
<barbarossa> So, mostly I know more about general desktop applications.
<jsgotangco> the primary problem of bugs is not that its a bug, but rather it wasn't assigned properly
<harrisony> barbarossa: what subjects/programs do you like?
<thekorn> dholbach, asac: I commented on bug 109533, it's now possible to have for example <op field="proptags"> to search the tags
<jsgotangco> cleaning that alone is huge help
<ubotu> Malone bug 109533 in bughelper "search in given field has to be fixed and generalized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109533
<barbarossa> BjornT explained it yesterday.
* asac hugs thekorn
<jsgotangco> g'day mdz
<mdz> jsgotangco: hello
<Hobbsee> hi mdz
<barbarossa> Now I'll try to find the right place to apply and give a start.
<harrisony> zomg mdz !!!! hehehehe
* harrisony calms down
<asac> thekorn: i will probably use it right away in my "triaging bug" clue
<Hobbsee> harrisony: careful, he bites :P
<barbarossa> Right place to apply: Even BjornT said that anybody can do some level of things without any privilage, I prefer to work reporting to someone.
<harrisony> Hobbsee: he does? last time i went all ZOMG mode he was cool, and when i saw sabdfl that was a real ZOMG!!! moment
<Hobbsee> you can report to dholbach, and to this channel, if you like.  there's no real "how many bugs have you triaged today, student?" type mantra though
<Hobbsee> harrisony: heh
* jsgotangco heard that the PDA and Bluetooth teams need lots of love *wink*
<harrisony> Hobbsee: when i see some one kinda famous i start going mental and they say hello and then i save it :P
<jsgotangco> er?
<Hobbsee> harrisony: hehe :)
<harrisony> [19:19]  <sabdfl> hi harrisony
<harrisony> i like that one!
<barbarossa> so what do you advice me to do? as a first step. Let's begin than. What should I read. Should I be a member of a group? so on... Yes, I'm here. Tell me, I'll do so.
<jsgotangco> ha ha ha
<jsgotangco> barbarossa: what certain apps you think you are good with
<jsgotangco> in terms of knowing what's wrong
<harrisony> barbarossa: find apps you like or use alot and focus on them. is one of my tips
<jsgotangco> almost all my bug karma decayed over time lol
<barbarossa> I use the most common desktop applications all the time. And the bugs/problems I find are among those when I am using them. By chance.
* Hobbsee is no one famous
<jsgotangco> barbarossa: perhaps bug triage is not ripe enough for you, have you tried launchpad answers by answering some questions posted by users?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: rubbish
<Hobbsee> but i had someone asking me yesterday in the classroom sessions if i was the sexy lady from au...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I'll get your autograph soon
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: ha ha ha
<barbarossa> You understood my applications. You tell me what you need.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hah
<ajmitch> hah, of course you are :)
<harrisony> ZOMG ITS Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :P
* harrisony waves madly
<jsgotangco> ZOMG I had ajmitch as roommate before
<barbarossa> even if I am not using them at the moment I can install and see and evaluate the bug reports.
* harrisony waits for Hobbsee to say harrisony's name
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: you poor sod
<ubotu> New bug: #109579 in gthumb (main) "thumbnail problems with relative soft-links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109579
<ubotu> New bug: #109580 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "file uploads over network address translation did not work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109580
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: your pointy stick is quite famous, though. :-P
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: so it seems :P
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: no idea why
<ajmitch> because you wield it with reckless abandon
<jsgotangco> lol the number of unconfirmed in xorg increased by 20 after a day i made some cleanup
<barbarossa> jsgotangco: So I'll do as you said.
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: teach barbarossa how do triage bugs then, oh good teacher :)
* jsgotangco doesn't have a pointy stick
<jsgotangco> of DOOM 
<Hobbsee> yes, but i do, and i'm commanding you
<Hobbsee> ;P
<jsgotangco> barbarossa: ok i think the easiest way to start it is looking for duplicates
<barbarossa> ok.
<simira> Hobbsee :) When are you leaving for Spain? Train takes some time, doesn't it?
<jsgotangco> because 3 or 4 people are likely to file a bug entry of the same cause
<ubotu> New bug: #109581 in normalize-audio (universe) "normalize-mp3 0.7.7 fails at line 741 (0.7.6 worked)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109581
<ubotu> New bug: #109582 in nautilus (main) "Error "Not on the same file system" while deleting "filename..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109582
<ubotu> New bug: #109583 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse won't start of Fesity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109583
<Hobbsee> hey simira!
<jsgotangco> but make sure you look for duplicates filed against the same package
<Hobbsee> simira: taking planes - leave on the 3rd
<simira> Hobbsee: ok. and when are you dropping by here? ;)
<Hobbsee> simira: where here is oslo?
<Hobbsee> simira: no idea...depends if someone gave me the plane ticket :)
<Hobbsee> simira: i'd love to do that, though
<barbarossa> jsgotangco: What's the technique for searching duplicates? Picking one and searching with some keywords or....???
<jsgotangco> dinner be back in an hour
<simira> Hobbsee: I guess negative amount of money doesn't help out there... :(
<Mithrandir> simira: I could abduct her from .es?
<Mithrandir> much less work than abducting somebody from .au
<simira> Hobbsee: Oslo is a couple of hours flight north of Spain
<Hobbsee> simira: no, not really
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: hah, good luck with that
<simira> Mithrandir: do that
<ajmitch> Mithrandir: just fold her into a suitcase
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: you're small enough to fit in my suitcase, I'm sure.
* Mithrandir ^5s ajmitch 
<Hobbsee> but will my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  fit?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: i wish :P
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: just bring the telescopic one and it'll be fine.
<ajmitch> Mithrandir: convince them to have UDS near oslo at some point
<Mithrandir> ajmitch: we had the distro sprint in Oslo this time.  Might be hard to get an UDS close to here anytime soon. :-/
<ajmitch> a shame
<Hobbsee> pity
<ScottK> roh: Glad that helped.
* ajmitch might try & make it to the next one in boston, we'll see
* Hobbsee wont
<Mithrandir> apart from it being in the US, I think it'll be great.
* simira considers taking a few days over
<Hobbsee> simira: for spain or boston?
<ajmitch> it'd mean making myself useful for gutsy
<Hobbsee> simira: if only i wasnt at uni... :P
<simira> Hobbsee: Boston. Spain is too expensive (Boston is about the same, but I might have some more money saved then)
<Hobbsee> simira: ahh
<barbarossa> jsgotangco: What's the technique for searching duplicates? Picking a new reported bug and searching with some keywords or....??? Very practically what do you advice me to do now? How to start, this is the question. :-)
<Hobbsee> simira: you shouldnt let me dream like that :P
* Hobbsee giggles at https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107648
<ubotu> Malone bug 107648 in Ubuntu "The Ubuntu community is insane" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #109584 in update-manager (main) "sru request for update-manager " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109584
<ubotu> New bug: #109586 in ksynaptics (universe) "Touchpad configuration (ksynaptics) has no (permanent) effect " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109586
<ubotu> New bug: #109587 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109587
<Mithrandir> shame we don't really have wontfix.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i often want that
<Mithrandir> since "yes, we are insane.  We like it" would be a good response.
<Hobbsee> haha
<barbarossa> Hobbsee: js jsgotangco is busy I think. So do you advice me a way a point to start? (OK I'll deal with my favorite applications; I got it.)
<Hobbsee> barbarossa: pick a favorite app.  for anything that's unconfirmed or needs info, go thru and test it.  if the problem exists for you, say that, and confirm the bug, if it's needs info, add more info with what you find
<Hobbsee> otherwise say "i cant reproduce this, can you give more info" or something
<barbarossa> Should I be a member of any group to do that?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> dont need to be
<asac> thekorn: you updated schema for proptags?
<barbarossa> Hobbsee: Is there categories or applications you think that I can deal and in which more help is needed?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...the obvous things like firefox, thunderbird
<Hobbsee> a lot need it - just pick one that looks interesting
<Hobbsee> a lot of the bugs in gnoe
<Hobbsee> *gnome
<barbarossa> everyone deals with firefox etc. I'll pick something from gnome .
<Hobbsee> actually, a lot dont - there are still lots of bugs, last time i checked
<Hobbsee> but wherever you like :)
<barbarossa> ok. I got it. Let's satrt and see. Thanks a lot.
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109588 in linux-meta (main) "SD-Card produces kernel Oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109588
<jsgotangco> barbarossa: have you read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<barbarossa> Hobbsee: A last question: Do you advice me to install Feisty soon and deal with bugs for it or 6.10, 6.06...?
<barbarossa> I didn't and I'll read it today.
<Hobbsee> barbarossa: feisty.  definetly feisty
<Hobbsee> barbarossa: seeing as lots are already fixed in feisty, which you find on edgy
<Hobbsee> and there will be some introduced in edgy, with new versions of packages
<barbarossa> OK. Obviously. Thanks.
<Hobbsee> :)
<pochu> !trace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !backtrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> :/
<lifeless> !retrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> !stacktrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stacktrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> lol
<lifeless> ubotu: foad
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hobbsee> lifeless!  that's not nice!  :P
<lifeless> Hobbsee: aw shucks, you found out my secret!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> lifeless: just eat the cockroaches.
<Hobbsee> good form of protein.
<lifeless> eww
<lifeless> you gotta fry them first
<ubotu> New bug: #109589 in gedit (main) "text edit a file on remote reports that the file has altered even though I am the one altering the file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109589
<ubotu> New bug: #109590 in evolution (main) "Evolution fails to add certain birthdays to calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109590
<ubotu> New bug: #109592 in Ubuntu "feisty x86_64 boot freeze, early on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109592
<ubotu> New bug: #109593 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109593
<thekorn> asac: thekorn: you updated schema for proptags? <-- no, will do soon, I try to find a general solution for all 'fields'
<ubotu> New bug: #109594 in evolution (main) "EVolution crashes when I accept an invitation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109594
<ubotu> New bug: #109596 in totem (main) "titem-xine crash on quicktime from democracyplayer site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109596
<ubotu> New bug: #109598 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Package reqest: Tovid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109598
<ubotu> New bug: #109599 in update-manager (main) "upgrade doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109599
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> Heh, hi ogra
<ogra> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109600 in Ubuntu "E: f-prot-installer: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109600
<ubotu> New bug: #109601 in hplip (main) "[apport]  hpssd.py crashed with IOError in daemonize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109601
<ubotu> New bug: #109603 in at (main) "[apport]  package at failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109603
<ubotu> New bug: #109604 in adept (main) "adept_manager db cache unopened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109604
<ubotu> New bug: #109602 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with TypeError in timeout)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109602
<jrib> bug 105972 attached /var/log/dist-upgrade/*.log but everything is in german (I think?).  I can make out most of it to see that it is a dup of bug 107739 but I was wondering if someone knows a quick way of translating those using the po files?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105972 in gmediaserver "[apport]  package gmediaserver failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105972
<ubotu> Malone bug 107739 in gmediaserver "Feisty upgrade aborts - can't install gmediaserver" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107739
<ubotu> New bug: #109605 in Ubuntu "Dell Dimension 2400 splash screen is blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109605
<ubotu> New bug: #109606 in Ubuntu "problems with reconfiguring the xserver, due to a problem with nvidia-glx-legacy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109606
<ubotu> New bug: #109607 in gnome-panel (main) "Ubuntu Panel bar Position problem in Fiesta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109607
<ubotu> New bug: #109608 in hddtemp (universe) "drive names have extra spaces and strange characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109608
<ubotu> New bug: #109609 in update-manager (main) "Could not install 'distcc'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109609
<ubotu> New bug: #109610 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with AttributeError in PCardButton_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109610
<ubotu> New bug: #109611 in amule (universe) "amule crashed when opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109611
<ubotu> New bug: #109612 in synce-kde (universe) "Usability improvement for SynCE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109612
<ubotu> New bug: #109614 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109614
<ubotu> New bug: #109615 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109615
<asac> thekorn: yes ... for now listing all valid fields should be good enough imo
<thekorn> asac: i changed the scheme file and I didn't add all valid fields, I just said that the value of a field attribute have to be any text
<thekorn> asac: if that is not an attribute of the bug-object it will look in the whole text
<asac> hmm ok ... though adding explicit list would allow to see people what is valid without looking at code
<asac> anyway, we could document that in wiki too
<ubotu> New bug: #109616 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice 2.2 jdbc posgres crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109616
<ubotu> New bug: #109617 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109617
<asac> thekorn: maybe we should print some warning when you specify a wrong field?
<asac> otherwise you might not detect that you made a typo
<thekorn> right, will add something like "unknown attribute <attr>, using .text instead"
<ubotu> New bug: #109618 in djvulibre (main) "djvu crashes on printing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109618
<ubotu> New bug: #109619 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes when i try to delete, paste or access the properties of any file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109619
<ubotu> New bug: #109620 in sl-modem (multiverse) "sl-modem-daemon package description refer to kernel module intel8x0m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109620
<ubotu> New bug: #109621 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop fails to logon when windows XP shows up a password expiration dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109621
<ubotu> New bug: #109622 in Ubuntu "Sound broke T43 AC'97 Controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109622
<ubotu> New bug: #109623 in upgrade-system (universe) "distro upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109623
<ubotu> New bug: #109624 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashe on playing video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109624
<thekorn> asac: I add a new patch to bug 109533, i added a warning
<ubotu> Malone bug 109533 in bughelper "search in given field has to be fixed and generalized" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109533
<ubotu> New bug: #109625 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feisty upgrade aborted "Could not install 'dmsetup'"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109625
<asac> thekorn: have you looked into --try-clue (-T i guess) ? I guess we need to adapt it to test for proper fields as well
<asac> thekorn: another cool feature request is bug 109628
<ubotu> Malone bug 109628 in bughelper "allow clues to match "duplicate count > X"; e.g. to list top-crashers" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109628
<ubotu> New bug: #109627 in adept (main) "de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_GB does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109627
<thekorn> asac: looking at bug bug 109628, do you have a suggestion for the syntax?
<ubotu> New bug: #109629 in Ubuntu "3com NIC stops working after some time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109629
<ubotu> New bug: #109630 in update-manager (main) "Can't update due to message file tzdata_2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04_all.deb is missing" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109630
<thekorn> asac: -T supports only simple string-type conditions, no attributes so far
* dholbach hugs thekorn
<seb128> wb dholbach
<seb128> how was lunch?
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> and had a nice walk with my dog
<dholbach> even had icecream :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109631 in listen (universe) "Listen Music Player Crashes When Network Gateway Blocks Streaming Radio Ports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109631
<ubotu> New bug: #109632 in liferea (main) "core dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109632
<ubotu> New bug: #109633 in Ubuntu "clock goes 2.5 times too fast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109633
<ubotu> New bug: #109634 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Kubuntu 7.04, upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109634
<ubotu> New bug: #109635 in Ubuntu "inaccessible website via ubuntu 7 networking platform" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109635
<asac> thekorn: yes, but should -T be the proper place to check integrity of clues?
<ubotu> New bug: #109636 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109636
<ubotu> New bug: #109637 in Ubuntu "The gnome panels don't appear when login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109637
<ubotu> New bug: #109638 in update-manager (main) "update-manager aborts on upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109638
<asac> thekorn: yes, i will think about the syntax for arithmetic matches
<thekorn> asac: well, yes, it was as we had simple clues, but I have no idea how to test clues with "and/or" constructions and field attributes
<asac> thekorn: what did it test for simple clues?
<thekorn> asac: i mean check the integrity of clues...
<asac> yes right ... but what integrity checks are currently done?
<asac> just that each op contains a text?
<asac> (not looking in code atm)
<thekorn> such things can be tested with bugxml -v, this checks if a clue-file validates against a schema
<asac> without thinking much i would say that integrity check = schema validation + check for things where schema is broad
<ScottK> bdmurray: I looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage and I think it's very good.  You anticipated all the comments I thought I might have.
<asac> thekorn: hmmm ... maybe we can either extend to check for valid fields in bugxml -v ?
<asac> and ... no or :) atm
<mvo_> dholbach: do you have a suggestion to verify bug #109213 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 109213 in bughelper "recent LP rollout broke Bug.add_comment()" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109213
<dholbach> mvo_: best to ask pitti to give you his piece of code that adds comments, etc (from the retracing service)
<mvo_> dholbach: ok, thanks. I added a comment to the bug
<asac> anyone knows if python pop3 does use NSS for https? (see bug 96447)
<ubotu> Malone bug 96447 in firefox "https is broken for some" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96447
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> asac: I think the reporter has something specific wrong with his machine.  I use POPs all the time on Dapper, Edgy, and Feisty with no trouble.
<asac> ScottK: point is that there have been multiple people claiming that https is broken
<asac> even in that bug there are at least two
<ubotu> New bug: #109640 in gromacs (universe) "g_rdf bug in gromacs 3.3.1-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109640
<ubotu> New bug: #109641 in pango1.0 (main) "developer docs for libpango are broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109641
<ScottK> asac: OK.  Also people for whom it is not broken.
<ScottK> asac: Also, POPs doesn't do https: it uses SSL which is the same encryption tech underlying https, but in a different protocol.
<ScottK> asac: So it's probably an SSL library or perhaps firewall config issue (if they have one).
<ubotu> New bug: #109642 in Ubuntu "slmodemd man page should be in sl-modem-daemon package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109642
<bdmurray> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> bdmurray: You're welcome.
<ubotu> New bug: #109643 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "system frequently locks up with white screen with black lines while nvidia restricted driver in use must hard boot system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109643
<ubotu> New bug: #109644 in bibletime (universe) "Bibletime crashes when indexing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109644
<asac> ScottK: thats why i asked if pyhton poplib uses NSS (which is a firefox provided ssl library)
<ScottK> Ahh.
* ScottK will look
<ubotu> New bug: #109645 in rdesktop (main) "Krdc crashed - after entering the logon name and password to log onto a Windows 2000 server it crashed leaving a dead RDP connection on the Terminal server." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109645
<ubotu> New bug: #109647 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  blank password not allowed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109647
<ubotu> New bug: #109648 in net-snmp (main) "libsnmp-base fails updating to feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109648
<hggdh> asac: wasn't there an issue a few weeks/months ago with libnss being incompatible with a back-level firefox?
<ScottK> asac: Python depends on openssl, so no.
<ubotu> New bug: #109649 in Ubuntu "The install dialog box is larger than the default resolution (800x600). Next button cannot be seen without removing toolbars." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109649
<asac> hggdh: there was n issue in dapper yes ... but that is gone and multiple reporters confirmed that
<ScottK> asac: If I were guessing, I'd guess that they two in question are talking to an SSL implementation that is missing or has defective implmeentation of a particular algorithm.
<asac> however ... i never was able to track down where and when https does not work for firefox in edgy, feisty
<asac> ScottK: hmm
<ScottK> asac: I've seen similar things between Postfix TLS and MS Exchange.
<asac> ScottK: would you work on that bug a bit and try to gather as much info from them as possible? I just have a bad feeling about it :)
<ScottK> asac: I really don't have time today.
<asac> ok ... though I didn't ment today ... but more general ;)
<ScottK> asac: OK. assign it to me and I'll look at it when I can.
<asac> ScottK: thanks a lot ... if you need assistance or think you don't get any further, just reassign back to mozilla-bugs :)
<asac> ScottK: scottk, right?
<ScottK> kitterman in LP.
<ScottK> I thik.
<asac> oh ok
<ScottK> think
<ScottK> Just look it up.
<asac> done
<asac> thanks
<asac> yes kitterman existed ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #109653 in ntfs-config (universe) "ntfs-config not KDE compatible because of gksu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109653
<ubotu> New bug: #109654 in ubiquity (main) "The migration-assistant (Desktop CD) doesnt seem to work with every Windows XP installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109654
<ubotu> New bug: #109655 in Ubuntu "CD content invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109655
<ubotu> New bug: #109651 in ubuntu-doc "Change the  Compiz documentation website link in 7.04 help center (dup-of: 109041)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109651
<ubotu> New bug: #109658 in Ubuntu "jack sink missing in pulseaudio (dup-of: 109659)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109658
<ubotu> New bug: #109659 in Ubuntu "jack sink missing in pulseaudio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109659
<ubotu> New bug: #109661 in Ubuntu "Upgrade tool crashed Edgy->Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109661
<ogra> mvo_, bug 109638 is pretty weird ...
<ubotu> Malone bug 109638 in ltsp "update-manager aborts on upgrade to 7.04" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109638
<ogra> mvo_, ltsp-client isnt installable in a normal ubuntu system ... its shouldnt be in that list at all
<ogra> *it
<mvo_> Installing ltsp-client as dep of ltspfsd
<mvo_> (from the logs)
<ogra> yes
<mvo_> users do not always know what they do (unfortunately)
<ogra> ltspfsd isnt installable in a normal system wither
<ogra> *either
<mvo_> right
<ogra> both packages are supposed to check for /etc/ltsp_chroot
<ogra> if thats not there they should error out
<mvo_> I asked him to provide the full logs
<mvo_> I can add a check in update-manager that will refuse a upgrade if ltsp-client/ltspfsd is installed
<ogra> i see the ful logs, but they wont get us info how he got into that state
<mvo_> but I really would prefer if the postinst would not fail
<ogra> could you forcefully remove it ?
<mvo_> sure, I could do that as well
<mvo_> purge?
<ogra> well, it was a debian addition ... i'm not sure how to make it not fail
<mvo_> or what do you mean with forcefully?
<ogra> yeah, purge would be great
<ogra> well, get it off the system :)
<mvo_> failing maintainer scripts are evil, debian does not know this so well as we do because people upgrade less often
<ogra> the ltsp-client initscripts will break normal systems ...
<ubotu> New bug: #109664 in adept (main) "adept: "manage repositories" is still a toggle action" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109664
<ubotu> New bug: #109665 in moin (main) "[apport]  moin.fcg crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109665
<ubotu> New bug: #109666 in lastfm (universe) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_lastfm.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109666
<mvo_> let me correct that, maintainer scripts in general are evil
<mvo_> EVIL
* mvo_ goes back to bug triage
<ogra> well, show me another way and i'll go it :)
<mvo_> ogra: I add a workaround to update-manager for now
<ogra> i prefer to have 10 users complaining about maintainer scripts failing than having 10000 users with not booting systems
<ogra> thanks
<mvo_> well, if 10.000 users have ltsp-client installed, then this means that 10.000 upgrades will break
<mvo_> and the system won't boot as a bonus :)
<ogra> theoretically they cant have it installed
<ogra> because it complains :)
<mvo_> yeah, that is puzzeling
<ogra> you might have it half installed or so ... but then apt-get would refuse to work at all ..
<mvo_> I add "ltsp-client, ltspfsd " to the remove list, is there more?
<ogra> no
<mvo_> ok
<ogra> ldm wont break the world ... tats the only one
<mvo_> I can blacklist ldm here too
<ogra> nah, i'll work on gutsy to make it an optional fullscreen ssh client
<ogra> so it should be installable as standalone app
<mvo_> ok
<ogra> i'll go over the deps everywhere in gutsy and make sure ltspfsd depends on ltsp-client ... so you onyl need to blacklist one
<ubotu> New bug: #109667 in totem (main) "totem visual effects take 100% cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109667
<ubotu> New bug: #109668 in network-manager (main) "Network-manager connects to wifi only conditionally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109668
<ubotu> New bug: #109669 in eclipse (universe) "Unable to create view: NS_InitXPCOM3 Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109669
<mvo_> ogra: commited, those two are blacklisted now, if I get more than this single report I will do a sru upload for it
<ogra> ok
<ogra> i dont think you will get more
<ogra> he must have forced it somehow or have installed any ind of breezy development version wher we didnt have that restriction because it was immaure
<ogra> *kind
<ubotu> New bug: #109670 in gparted (main) "gparted claims resize failed when it didn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109670
<ubotu> New bug: #109672 in grub (main) "Windows 2000 hangs on start when grub is used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109672
<blackskad> seb128: hi :)
<seb128> Hi blackskad
<ubotu> New bug: #109673 in network-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty 7.04 breaks my wireless connection." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109673
<ubotu> New bug: #109674 in control-center (main) "Sound applet crashes with SB Live 24bit USB on Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109674
<blackskad> seb128: I added the .gnome2/session file to the bugreport
<seb128> blackskad: ok, cool
<blackskad> (to bug #106350)
<ubotu> Malone bug 106350 in metacity "Metacity crash corrupts future Gnome sessions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106350
<blackskad> does gnome start metacity using the session file (if there is one)?
<seb128> yes
<blackskad> then a workaround is not to save the session :)
<seb128> if there is none it uses /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<seb128> which does list gnome-wm
<blackskad> aha :)
<seb128> what would be nice would be to get a debug backtrace for the crash happening on logout
<seb128> could you try to install metacity-dbgsym and get one?
<blackskad> I'll try :)
<seb128> the bug is the crash
<seb128> does it happen without using the session saving?
<blackskad> I don't know, it's quite hard to spot if metacity crashes
<blackskad> the only way I really notice is that it doesn't come up at login
<seb128> when apport is running you get the crash to /var/crash
<ubotu> New bug: #109675 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109675
<ubotu> New bug: #109676 in gpdf (universe) "gpdf overlays pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109676
<ubotu> New bug: #109677 in clamav (universe) "ClamAV 0.90.2 fixes two vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109677
<ubotu> New bug: #109678 in Ubuntu "sound OK on Feisty upgrade but not new installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109678
<ubotu> New bug: #109679 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to feisty fawn failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109679
<blackskad> it's possible that it happens, but without saving, metacity does restart
<blackskad> I'll turn off the session-saving tomorrow and see if there is a report in /var/crash
<blackskad> hmm, apt-get doesn't find the package :s
<blackskad> what repository should it be in?
<pochu> blackskad: do you mean metacity-dbgsym?
<blackskad> yes
<pochu> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs feisty main universe
<pochu> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<pochu> :)
<blackskad> thanks pochu :)
<umarmung> Can someone please have a look at bug 105561? I marked it as a dupe, but the reporter thinks it's not.
<ubotu> Malone bug 105561 in compiz "compiz doesn't handle all keyboard shortcuts (dup-of: 76965)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105561
<ubotu> Malone bug 76965 in compiz "Metacity Keyboard Shortcuts manually defined in gconf (not capplet) do not work with Compiz" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76965
<umarmung> I don't want anyone's bugreport being overlooked, because I made a mistake.
<ScottK> umarmung: It's a dupe, but be polite in your discussions with the reporter.
<umarmung> ScottK: I'm always polite. :)
<ScottK> umarmung: Not everyone is.
<ubotu> New bug: #109681 in kdebase (main) "Cannot click links in KHelpCenter [KHTML bug] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109681
<qense> I'm triaging bug 109646, but I don't know if there is enough information. Are there log files the developers need, but aren't added? Should I confirm it?
<ubotu> Malone bug 109646 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "nVidia drivers + Firefox + wiki.ubuntu.com = X server crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109646
<blackskad> seb128: metacity-dbgsym is installed
<blackskad> seb128: do I generate a backtrace now using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#head-639b69c32517228b81d50fefa69aa726c71ae066 ?
<ubotu> New bug: #109682 in ruby-defaults (main) "Missing Dependency: RubyGems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109682
<ScottK> qense: Have you looked for dupes?
<ubotu> New bug: #109683 in update-manager (main) "Update from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 not initialize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109683
<ScottK> qense: Let's keep the conversation here so others can benifit or correct me if I'm wrong.
<ScottK> qense: I wasn't kidding about keeping the conversation here.
<qense> ScottK: Sorry, I didn't read it.
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Ask your question again.
<qense> I'm triaging bug 109646, but I don't know if there is enough information. Are there log files the developers need, but aren't added? Should I confirm it?
<ubotu> Malone bug 109646 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "nVidia drivers + Firefox + wiki.ubuntu.com = X server crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109646
<qense> I think  bug 109477 is a duplicate of this
<ubotu> Malone bug 109477 in xorg-server "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109477
<qense> and maybe bug 102205
<ubotu> Malone bug 102205 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed - one of many" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102205
<ScottK> Are those reporters using the same video card?
<ubotu> New bug: #109684 in planner (main) "Planner Gantt chart rendering bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109684
<ubotu> New bug: #109685 in supertux (universe) "SuperTux Intel HDA Audio Glitch" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109685
<ubotu> New bug: #109687 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109687
<ubotu> New bug: #109688 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QGArray::QGArray()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109688
<qense> I don't now, I think I should ask them and ad the maybe duplicate tag
<ScottK> Unless it's the same video card, don't dupe them.
<qense> bug 109477 is reported by the same one as the one who reported bug 109646
<ubotu> Malone bug 109477 in xorg-server "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109477
<ubotu> Malone bug 109646 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "nVidia drivers + Firefox + wiki.ubuntu.com = X server crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109646
<ScottK> It's good information to have added to those other bugs.
<qense> wich information? that it's happening with others also?
<ScottK> The bugs that don't say what video card they have.  Ask them the question as it's good information to have.
<qense> oh, I'll ask. But should I mark the two bugs from the same reporter as duplicate? there describing the same problem
<ubotu> New bug: #109680 in clamav (universe) "ClamAV 0.90.2 fixes two vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109680
<ubotu> New bug: #109689 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[Feisty]  VMware Player unrecoverable error: (vcpu-0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109689
<ubotu> New bug: #109690 in Ubuntu "Feisty SATA disk write errors on large files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109690
<ubotu> New bug: #109691 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "web camera  046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express driver crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109691
<ubotu> New bug: #109692 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "[apport]  package proftpd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109692
<ScottK> I'd say yes, but before you do, change the one that says linux restricted modules to xorg.
<qense> xorg-server or xorg?
<ScottK> qense: Not sure.  I'd just go with xorg if you don't know.
<qense> ScottK:Thank you for your help
<ScottK> You're welcom.
<ScottK> welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #109693 in amaya (universe) "amaya depends on msttcorefonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109693
<ubotu> New bug: #109694 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with SIGILL in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109694
<torkiano> Is #109693 a real bug or I  confirm it?
<ubotu> New bug: #108515 in update-manager "Separate downloading and upgrading" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108515
<ubotu> New bug: #109696 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_conversation_get_account()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109696
<ScottK> torkiano: Sort if.  Look and see what I did with it.
<torkiano> ok perfect solution ScottK, thank you
<mjunx> is one allowed to confirm one's own bug reports?
<thekorn> dholbach: still around for a short question?
<dholbach> yep
<thekorn> nice session btw
<dholbach> thanks a lot :)
<thekorn> when it do improvements in HTMLoperations in the xpath branch do i also have to find a solution for main
<thekorn> are can we move to the xpath version soon
<ubotu> New bug: #109697 in python-defaults (main) "tarfile broken when no name is given" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109697
<mjunx> can anyone help reproduce a bug for me? anyone using KDE (or at least has Konqueror installed)
<dholbach> thekorn: I think we absolutely can
<dholbach> thekorn: let me know when you are happy with the basics of xpath branch and I'll test it and check it out again - we should improve it from then on in .main
<dholbach> thekorn: you did great work already
<thekorn> ok, nice, thanks
<dholbach> super
<torkiano> mjunx: here edgy with kde 3.5.6
<mjunx> sweet, alright
<mjunx> torkiano, go to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/konqueror/index.html
<mjunx> are the links easily clickable?
<mjunx> or can you only click on the whitespace directly above lower case letters?
<ubotu> New bug: #109698 in Ubuntu "cant load new packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109698
<ubotu> New bug: #109699 in usplash (main) "Occasional Corrupted Bootsplash (Double Image)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109699
<torkiano> mjunx: i hane not index.html file
<mjunx> install kdebase-doc-html
<torkiano> mjunx: ok, one moment
<ubotu> New bug: #109700 in adept (main) "Adept Manager and Adept Updater don't use PROXY SETTINGS when checking for distro updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109700
<ubotu> New bug: #109701 in Ubuntu "Package request for Truecrypt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109701
<torkiano> mjunx: I can only click on the whitespace directly above lower case letters
<mjunx> ok, thanks
<torkiano> seems a bug
<mjunx> !bug 109681
<ubotu> Malone bug 109681 in kdebase "Cannot click links in KHelpCenter [KHTML bug] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109681
<mjunx> go ahead and comment if you wish; that would make me feel better about confirming my own bug
<mjunx> torkiano, how about another bug with ksnapshot?
<torkiano> go
<mjunx> press print screen to launch it
<mjunx> choose "Region" for the selection mode
<mjunx> then click and drag over a region
<mjunx> on the screen, and tell me, do you see artifacts introduced by the mouse cursor?
<mjunx> like, while you're draggin
<ubotu> New bug: #109702 in grub (main) "Grub goes awry after web upgrade to Fiesty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109702
<torkiano> mjunx: no, i don't see
<mjunx> ok, what video card do you have?
<torkiano> firegl 8800
<torkiano> ati
<mjunx> ok, I've got an intel here
<torkiano> with opensource  drivers
<mjunx> could be a bug with the intel drivers, or a bug with AIGLX (I'm using kwin, but I have composite enabled), or a bug in xorg 7.2
<torkiano> mjunx: I comment in your fisrt bug,  can you confirm it?
<mjunx> yeah, I confirmed it
<torkiano> mjunx: disable composite
<torkiano> and try again
<mjunx> yeah, I'll try that in a minute
<ubotu> New bug: #109703 in xorg (main) "X module Int10 fails to initialize - Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109703
<ubotu> New bug: #109704 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109704
<mjunx> torkiano, what version of Xorg are you using?
<ubotu> New bug: #109706 in Ubuntu "IDE cdrom not recognized after upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109706
<ubotu> New bug: #109707 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109707
<torkiano> mjunx: 7.1.1ubuntu6
<torkiano> edgy versin
<mjunx> alright, thanks
<mjunx> bug 108673
<ubotu> Malone bug 108673 in kdegraphics "Region capture mode leaves artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108673
<real_ate> hey all, any hardware or wireless experts want to help me identify a bug?
<real_ate> this isn't my field and hence can't think of a way to start
<ubotu> New bug: #109708 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  loading hdaps module fails on IBM R60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109708
<ubotu> New bug: #109709 in gnome-panel (main) "feisty - installed applets (invest, weather) on panel; they don't respond, and I can't remove them " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109709
<mjunx> I'm no expert, but I might be able to help with another testcase, real_ate
<real_ate> ok, well its a new thing to my system with 7.04, when running ifconfig xxxx up the system hangs. i first noticed it in the automatic config during instalation
<mjunx> pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<ubotu> New bug: #109710 in gaim (main) "Unclosable gAIM Window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109710
<torkiano> real_ate: what is your network card?
<torkiano> real_ate: driver rt61?
<real_ate> it a dlink usb dongle
<torkiano> real_ate: do you know the chip? ralink?
<real_ate> and i don't know anyting about this field so you'll have to talk me throught it, i'm a software not a hardware
<real_ate> well on trying to hard shut down now i'm getting a warning
<torkiano> pastebin lspci
<real_ate> [1866.492796]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<real_ate> i'll have to restart, i'll get that stuff now
<ubotu> New bug: #109711 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109711
<ubotu> New bug: #109713 in hdaps-utils (universe) "[feisty]  No hdaps on IBM t60p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109713
<ubotu> New bug: #109712 in xorg (main) "Killing X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace multiple time corrupt the display when using the vesa driver with a Q965 graphic controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109712
<blackskad> seb128: you've got some time?
<ubotu> New bug: #109714 in openoffice.org (main) "open office impress says it crashed and will recover in next time launch,afterwards opens openoffice writer without calling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109714
<ubotu> New bug: #109715 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager floods syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109715
<ubotu> New bug: #109717 in Ubuntu "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109717
<ubotu> New bug: #109718 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl --skip-gl-yield" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109718
<real_ate> mjunx: my interfaces file doesn't seem to have the wireless dongle
<real_ate> mjunx: but the pastebin is paste.uni.cc/14792
<mjunx> real_ate, try doing "ifconfig -a" to see if the interface is detected at least
<real_ate> yea it is
<real_ate> i did iwconfig and it is showin all the stats that you would expect
<real_ate> essid etc
<real_ate> power
<ubotu> New bug: #109720 in blender (universe) "blender manual doesn't open in default browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109720
<real_ate> is there any way that i can dump whats going on in the ifconfig xxx up
<real_ate> ?
<Kmos> wireshark ?
<Kmos> ethereal
<ubotu> New bug: #109721 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "Feisty upgrade broke a working dual monitor setup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109721
<Kmos> real_ate: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<real_ate> Kmos: well i'm not connected to the internet, i have no alternative wired connection in my location
<bdmurray> real_ate: tcpdump then
<torkiano> real_ate: paste lsusb
<^jcole> i get grayed out windows that are not responsive... killing them and restarting them gets really annoying
<^jcole> i'm in gaim right now, which will most definitely freeze later on today
<ubotu> New bug: #109722 in openoffice.org-dictionaries (main) "The asistend does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109722
<ubotu> New bug: #109723 in gedit (main) "Gedit Arabic File Name Titlebar Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109723
<ubotu> New bug: #109724 in gaim (main) "icq account is not shown in gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109724
<ubotu> New bug: #109725 in Ubuntu "can't set hardware address in /etc/network/interfaces " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109725
<ubotu> New bug: #109726 in matchbox-keyboard (universe) "Wrong small/capital in fi layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109726
<ubotu> New bug: #109727 in xsane (main) "xscan not connecting with scanner and crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109727
<ubotu> New bug: #109728 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy Player crashes on search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109728
<ubotu> New bug: #109729 in beagle (main) "Inappropriate --replace option at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109729
<real_ate> bdmurray: tcpdump says that there are not any suitable devices
<ubotu> New bug: #109731 in util-vserver (universe) ""vserver build" segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109731
<ubotu> New bug: #109732 in firefox (main) "Help menu entry "Report a bug" inconsistent with Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109732
<ubotu> New bug: #109734 in freetype (main) "Verdana Bold rendering problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109734
<ubotu> New bug: #109736 in evolution (main) "Saving attachments that contain spaces in their filenames produces files with %20 insted of each space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109736
<ubotu> New bug: #109737 in Ubuntu "fsck problem at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109737
<ubotu> New bug: #109738 in openoffice.org (main) "Open .ppt, diaporama, then close it makes Open office 2.2 crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109738
<ubotu> New bug: #109739 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109739
<ubotu> New bug: #109742 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa-base and alsa-utils will not upgrade in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109742
<ubotu> New bug: #109743 in sunclock (universe) "[apport]  sunclock crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109743
<ubotu> New bug: #109744 in playground (universe) "playground does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109744
<ubotu> New bug: #109746 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109746
<ubotu> New bug: #109747 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not conected to IO-APIC with nvidia 430" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109747
<ubotu> New bug: #109748 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109748
<ubotu> New bug: #109749 in inkscape (main) "inkscape crashed when trying to save in OASIS-format (*.odg)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109749
<ubotu> New bug: #109750 in Ubuntu "avah port setup to Eth0 which isn't a valid interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109750
<ubotu> New bug: #109751 in bogofilter (main) "[apport]  bogofilter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109751
<ubotu> New bug: #109752 in Ubuntu "7.04 installation, vidio issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109752
<ubotu> New bug: #109753 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  SWScanner crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109753
<ubotu> New bug: #109754 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Webcam image for my ZC0302 is upside down and of poor quality. This is a regression from Edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109754
<ubotu> New bug: #109755 in Ubuntu "update-manager could not initialize..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109755
<ubotu> New bug: #109756 in Ubuntu "Log flooding (filled my root partition)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109756
<ubotu> New bug: #109758 in update-manager (main) "mysql upgrade causes update-manager to fail on edgy-> feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109758
<ubotu> New bug: #109760 in gnome-panel (main) "Top and Bottom Screen Panels Stopped Working Properly in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109760
<ubotu> New bug: #109761 in Ubuntu "IEEE1394 - Video grab does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109761
<ubotu> New bug: #109762 in Ubuntu "resume from suspend to Ram only works once - I/O error the second time (Samsung X20 - feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109762
<ubotu> New bug: #109764 in linux-meta (main) "First connection attempts usually fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109764
<ubotu> New bug: #109765 in update-manager (main) "run apt-get autoclean after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109765
<anon_magik> hello everyone
<anon_magik> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #109766 in heliodor (universe) "Beryl manager crashes in KDE on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109766
<pochu> hi :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109768 in python-defaults (main) "idle started -n, vulnerable to deadlocking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109768
<ubotu> New bug: #109767 in Ubuntu "nsert a rewriteable or blank disc when trying to use CD/DVD Creator, with blank disc in CDR drive" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109767
<pikkio> hi
<pikkio> while triaging, I found an old bug on the bzip2 Source Package in Ubuntu. Since it's the only one, I wonder if that is the wrong place for such a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzip2/+bugs
<bdmurray> pikkio: looking
<bdmurray> pikkio: it seems to actually be a bug in doc-base as that is the package having the problem
<pikkio> yes, so it seems
<bdmurray> so we could change the package and tag it as bite-size I believe
<bdmurray> eh, its bitesize one word
<pikkio> ok, I'll do it
<bdmurray> and probably packaging as the bug is in the control file
<pikkio> thank you
<bdmurray> sure, no problem thanks for finding that bug again
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-25
<ubotu> New bug: #109770 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Conduit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109770
<ubotu> New bug: #109771 in Ubuntu "Malformed line 2 in source list  .....source.list.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109771
<iGama> One question.. if a bug report for something in ubuntu 6.06, and its fixed in 7.04 , can it be mark has "Fix release" ?
<harrisony> iGama: um....i dont think since LTS is a LTS. although ill let someone more experienced speak
<iGama> harrisony, but the updates in a release are only in security
<iGama> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+bug/3208
<ubotu> Malone bug 3208 in xmms "Extra xmms-skins are not available for selection" [Low,In progress] 
<harrisony> iGama: oh yeah..hehe...i think you could
<harrisony> set as fix-released
<harrisony> and then they can ask for a backpor
<harrisony> t
<Trubaduren> anyone knows anything about a "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" for ati catalyst control center in feisty??
<harrisony> Trubaduren: if its a seg fault you can file a bug
<harrisony> !backtraces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtraces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony> gmm
<harrisony> ill go get the link
<ubotu> New bug: #109772 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109772
<ubotu> New bug: #109773 in gift (universe) "the gift might work, but there is no well working plugin!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109773
<blackskad> link on how to debug programs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> New bug: #109763 in nautilus (main) "Insert a rewriteable or blank disc when trying to use CD/DVD Creator, with blank disc in CDR drive" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109763
<ubotu> New bug: #109774 in kde-guidance (main) "Crash when starting up and want to tjek display options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109774
<ubotu> New bug: #109775 in firefox (main) "Left click select causes firefox to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109775
<ubotu> New bug: #109776 in nautilus (main) "Error not on same filesystem while deleting, nautilus bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109776
<Jordan_U> Is this the correct place to ask the importance of this bug is still "undecided" even though it has been causing problems since Dapper? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957
<ubotu> Malone bug 57957 in vmware-player "install/uninstall doesn't complete because of broken init-script" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Jordan_U> *ask why the importance...
<ubotu> New bug: #109705 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Lack of included support for xpad (xbox 360 joypad)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109705
<ubotu> New bug: #109777 in Ubuntu "If I reboot Feisty using the power button, feisty takes more than 5 minutes to boot again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109777
<pochu> Jordan_U: yes, it is :)
<pochu> Jordan_U: maybe because nobody from ubuntu-qa has looked at it
<pochu> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (feisty), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<pochu> !info vmware-player dapper
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Jordan_U> pochu, How can I get it to be looked at, it isn't exactly a new bug
<pochu> Jordan_U: I'm looking at it :)
<Jordan_U> :)
<pochu> Jordan_U: does it also happen with a clean install of Feisty?
<pochu> (do you know it?)
<Jordan_U> pochu, I believe that my install was fairly clean when I installed it and AFIK nobody has ever sucessfully installed this package
<pochu> even with Feisty?
<Jordan_U> pochu, Yup
<ubotu> New bug: #109778 in lxdoom (universe) "[apport]  sndserv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109778
<Jordan_U> pochu, I can check with a LiveCD ( as good as a clean install correct? )
<ubotu> New bug: #109779 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109779
<pochu> no need to do that, thanks :)
<pochu> since you and other people in the bug report have found that issue
<pochu> but feel free to do it ;)
<pochu> Jordan_U: importance set
<Jordan_U> Nobody else has reported it but I have also noticed ( and I believe that this is a symptom of any package that can't install ) that apt goes through the install script whenever I do anything with apt, even if I apt-get install an app that is already the newest version where apt should do nothing ( the install script takes more than a minute to fail )
<pochu> I think that's because it's installed but not configured, and then it tries to configure it.
<Jordan_U> Thank you
<pochu> You should remove the package, then.
<Jordan_U> The package also cannot be removed :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109780 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "MySQL Query Browser Status bar shows "Executing query..." although query has finished" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109780
<pochu> :/
<Jordan_U> pochu, This is the error / output I get when I try to remove the package: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17485/
<pochu> Jordan_U: attach that to the bug report (if it hasn't been done yet). It may be useful
<pochu> BTW, if vmware-player is a binary package (I think it is), then it might be an upstream error
<pochu> I'm not sure, though
<pochu> I mean, an issue we can't fix.
<pochu> But someone more experienced may know it :)
<pochu> I'm off to bed know, it's late here
<Jordan_U> pochu, It probably is, but in MHO a package which breaks this badly should not be included in the repositories at all if it can't be fixed
<pochu> Jordan_U: it was imported from Debian, so maybe you can find this bug there too
<pochu> Jordan_U: if you can, then link the Ubuntu bug to it
<Jordan_U> Will do
<pochu> (there is a button under the importance field which says "Also affects distribution")
<pochu> Then choose Debian, and link to it :)
<pochu> Jordan_U: cool :)
<torkiano> Anyone help me triaguing a bug? What package affects? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109424
<ubotu> Malone bug 109424 in Ubuntu "Amarok, rhytmbox, vlc, mplayer, audacity, xmms stop while playing mp3 and videos" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<bdmurray> torkiano: looking
<bdmurray> torkiano: you say the applications crash for you is that right?
<torkiano> alsa-base or kernel-source?
<Jordan_U> mediubuntu replaces Ubuntu's default ffmpeg and many other libraries so this may be a bug in mediubuntu also ( just something to consider )
<bdmurray> torkiano: I tried aplay and see what happens with it to determine if it is in fact a driver issue
<ubotu> New bug: #109781 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "hard drive makes loud noises" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109781
<bdmurray> torkiano: or perhaps speaker-test
<torkiano> i'm not the submiter of the buf, i can't do the tests
<torkiano> i tell him to do that
<ubotu> New bug: #109782 in azureus (universe) "GIJ Adversely Affects Azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109782
<bdmurray> torkiano: okay, cool thanks for helping.  The correct place for the bug if it is a bug in the driver is linux-source-2.6.20
<bdmurray> and subscribe the ubuntu-audio team to it
<torkiano> ok bdmurray
<torkiano> thanks ;-)
<bdmurray> this might be helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<ubotu> New bug: #109783 in onboard (main) "Fails trying to start 'onboard'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109783
<torkiano> i'm a bit confusing, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage say assign to "nobody" when confirm
<bdmurray> torkiano: yes, that is the general rule however some teams like the bugs to be assigned to them
<bdmurray> those teams are the ubuntu-kernel-team and ubuntu-audio
<torkiano> bdmurray: what teams? kernel-team, audio-team, and...
<bdmurray> ubuntu-kernel-acpi
<ubotu> New bug: #109785 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109785
<ubotu> New bug: #109786 in camorama (universe) "See the Picture 3 times, vertical " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109786
<torkiano> ok, thank you very much bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #109787 in update-manager (main) "update-manager edgy->feisty fails with subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109787
<ubotu> New bug: #109788 in vpnc (universe) "vpnc-script assumes /sbin/ is in its path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109788
<ubotu> New bug: #109789 in Ubuntu "Please package GIST telugu fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109789
<ubotu> New bug: #109790 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109790
<ubotu> New bug: #109791 in lvm2 (main) "[apport]  package clvm failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109791
<ubotu> New bug: #109793 in aolserver4 (universe) "[apport]  package aolserver4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109793
<ubotu> New bug: #109794 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty Fawn PS3 install glitch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109794
<ubotu> New bug: #109795 in emma (universe) "[apport]  Emma crashed with AttributeError in on_host_popup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109795
<ubotu> New bug: #109796 in Ubuntu "No /etc/hosts.allow /etc hosts.deny in feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109796
<ubotu> New bug: #109798 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty Failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109798
<ubotu> New bug: #109799 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado preferences diaog doesn't save the new preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109799
<ubotu> New bug: #109800 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed opening crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109800
<ubotu> New bug: #109801 in earth3d (universe) "trying to connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109801
<ubotu> New bug: #109802 in Ubuntu "Screen Resolution refresh rate mis-reported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109802
<ubotu> New bug: #109803 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109803
<xtknight> bug 109804
<ubotu> Malone bug 109804 in Ubuntu "Firefox can't save image from interfacelift.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109804
<ubotu> New bug: #109804 in Ubuntu "Firefox can't save image from interfacelift.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109804
<ubotu> New bug: #109805 in Ubuntu "su unabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109805
<ubotu> New bug: #109806 in Ubuntu "[apport]  netstat crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109806
<harrisony> kid shouldnt be using su he should be using sudo -s
<Flannel> sudo -i is the current preferred method ;)
<Flannel> -s was uncanonized a year ago or so.
<ubotu> New bug: #109807 in Ubuntu "Sound stuck in endless loop in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109807
<ubotu> New bug: #109808 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109808
<torkiano> bug #109812
<ubotu> Malone bug 109812 in kdebase "Statics circle of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu not show in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109812
<ubotu> New bug: #109809 in boinc (universe) "boinc client quit communicating with manager after installing kubuntu-desktop onto xubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109809
<ubotu> New bug: #109810 in Ubuntu "Frequent hard lockups with white screen " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109810
<ubotu> New bug: #109811 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  QtCurve kde and gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109811
<ubotu> New bug: #109812 in kdebase (main) "Statics circle of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu not show in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109812
<ubotu> New bug: #109813 in grub (main) "wrong root disk in grub/menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109813
<ubotu> New bug: #109814 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109814
<ubotu> New bug: #109815 in Ubuntu "Show more details button provides a single too long line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109815
<ubotu> New bug: #109816 in splashy (universe) "[apport]  splashy crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109816
<ubotu> New bug: #109817 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109817
<ubotu> New bug: #109818 in knemo (universe) "Kubuntu 7.04 Knemo Totally Breaks KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109818
<ubotu> New bug: #109819 in k3b (main) "(feisty) k3b reports wrong size for imported session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109819
<ubotu> New bug: #109820 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 "Disk & Filesystems" always crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109820
<ubotu> New bug: #109821 in Ubuntu "Unable to connect to WinXP printer share, works in MDV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109821
<ubotu> New bug: #109822 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  moblock (peerguardian for linux)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109822
<ubotu> New bug: #109823 in kernel-source-2.6.10 (universe) "Disk activity every 1.5 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109823
<ubotu> New bug: #109825 in dbus (main) "[apport]  dbus-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109825
<ubotu> New bug: #109826 in rss-glx (main) "just got error warning- don't know what cyclone is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109826
<ubotu> New bug: #109824 in compiz (main) "fixed css scrolling bug in firefox while using compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109824
<ubotu> New bug: #109827 in scim (main) "scim panel stuck in gtk, cannot switch back to scim-panel-kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109827
<ubotu> New bug: #109828 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109828
<ubotu> New bug: #109829 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109829
<ubotu> New bug: #109830 in upgrade-system (universe) "Kubuntu crash upgrading Edgy to Feisty from Alternate CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109830
<ubotu> New bug: #109831 in python2.5 (main) "all windows borders crashes!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109831
<ubotu> New bug: #109832 in firefox (main) "Not save file when use defaults options in vfat partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109832
<ubotu> New bug: #109834 in Ubuntu "6.10 to 7.04 upgrade will not fetch last 3 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109834
<ubotu> New bug: #109835 in Ubuntu "windows applet says window manager "unknown"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109835
<ubotu> New bug: #109836 in Ubuntu "Linksys USB NIC prevents boot-up or locks system after plugging in after boot on Fiesty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109836
<ubotu> New bug: #109837 in adept (main) "Adept doesn't offer upgrade from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109837
<ubotu> New bug: #109838 in Ubuntu "Laptop speakers do not mute when using headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109838
<ubotu> New bug: #109840 in gnome-terminal (main) "wine wont work in ubuntu 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109840
<ubotu> New bug: #109841 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109841
<ubotu> New bug: #109842 in flumotion (universe) "[apport]  package flumotion failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109842
<ubotu> New bug: #109843 in gnome-panel (main) "New Feisty update automatically removes big chunks of KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109843
<ubotu> New bug: #109845 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany "Download link" always opens destination folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109845
<dholbach> good morning
<harrisony> afternoon! :D
<ubotu> New bug: #109847 in Ubuntu "Sound not working after reinstal to Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109847
<ubotu> New bug: #109848 in ekiga (main) "Trying to update my ubuntu system from 6.10 - 7.04 and 'Failure to update ekiga'  Please advise!! I also have 'System maybe in an unstable state'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109848
<ubotu> New bug: #109850 in azureus (universe) "Azureus crashs after start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109850
<ubotu> New bug: #109851 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109851
<kagou> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #109852 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Cannot mount LUKS partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109852
<ubotu> New bug: #109853 in xslide (universe) "auto-mode file extension regexp too broad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109853
<ubotu> New bug: #109854 in hydrogen (universe) "Hydrogen crashed while importing new drumkit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109854
<ubotu> New bug: #109855 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109855
<ubotu> New bug: #109856 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "makes a useless icon in internet menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109856
<ubotu> New bug: #109858 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_container_foreach@plt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109858
<ubotu> New bug: #109860 in Ubuntu "No external hardware after suspend in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109860
<ubotu> New bug: #109861 in audacious (universe) "Audacious crashes when opening certain mp3s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109861
<ubotu> New bug: #109863 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109863
<ubotu> New bug: #109865 in kde-guidance (main) "Thunderbird text window freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109865
<ubotu> New bug: #109864 in ubiquity (main) "update tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109864
<ubotu> New bug: #109866 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109866
<ubotu> New bug: #109867 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Cannot add printer using lexmark drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109867
<ubotu> New bug: #109869 in Ubuntu "No alternate CD image for PowerPC architecture found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109869
<ubotu> New bug: #109870 in kdebase (main) "kubuntu feisty - kfont crashes when installing personal fonts " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109870
<ubotu> New bug: #109868 in Ubuntu "removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109868
<ubotu> New bug: #109871 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with AttributeError in printButton_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109871
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #109873 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109873
<ubotu> New bug: #109874 in highlight (universe) "highlight doesnt find filetypes.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109874
<ubotu> New bug: #109875 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Resizing a gnome-system-monitor window casues _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE window manager warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109875
<ubotu> New bug: #109876 in kdelibs (main) "kded eats 99% CPU when inserting disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109876
<ubotu> New bug: #109877 in Ubuntu "System crashes.  Hard - off required.  SysRq keys do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109877
<ubotu> New bug: #109878 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SfxBroadcaster::Broadcast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109878
<ubotu> New bug: #109879 in Ubuntu "Numlock fails to function in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109879
<HM_cet> hello
<HM_cet> i have a problem with feisty
<Mithrandir> HM_cet: this channel is not for support, nor for bug reports.  Try #ubuntu for support and Launchpad for bug reports.
<HM_cet> I got a BusyBox msg
<HM_cet> someone wanna help me ?
<slackwarelife> HM_cet: what BusyBox msg
<HM_cet> ok guys
<HM_cet> bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<slackwarelife> HM_cet: what do you do ???
<HM_cet> it appears after going sleeping for the 4 or 5 times
<HM_cet> my usb doesn't respond too
<HM_cet> my menu.lst and fstab seems correct
<HM_cet> it's really daunting
<HM_cet> it seems to me that i have a udev misconfiguration problem
<ubotu> New bug: #109883 in xfce4 (universe) "problems starting xfce" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109883
<ubotu> New bug: #109884 in Ubuntu "Synaptic and Automatix crashes when star instaling software" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109884
<ubotu> New bug: #109885 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager does not catch acpi button/power event" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109885
<slackwarelife> HM_cet: there is a bug in launchpad for sleeping, i try to find it
<ubotu> New bug: #109882 in Ubuntu "Headphone automute not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109882
<blackskad> seb128: hi, do you have some time?
<HM_cet> ok
<HM_cet> thx for helping me
<HM_cet> i go check too
<seb128> hi blackskad
<ubotu> New bug: #109887 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipw3945: Error sending LEDS_CMD. Random driver crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109887
<ubotu> New bug: #109889 in rhythmbox (main) "I have cover art embedded within my MP# files using itunes and tagrunner on windows. They are not displayed in Rhythmbox. Dutto for lyrics." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109889
<blackskad> I attached the output from gdb and strace to bug 106350
<ubotu> Malone bug 106350 in metacity "Metacity crash corrupts future Gnome sessions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106350
<blackskad> metacity seems to crash in session.c
<seb128> blackskad: ah, nice, something to work on
<blackskad> it was the first time I backtraced a program, so if anything is wrong, please tell me :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109890 in Ubuntu "Intel pro wireless crashes wireless router in Feisty (worked perfectly in previous versions)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109890
<ubotu> New bug: #109891 in Ubuntu "Deskjet only prints once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109891
<ubotu> New bug: #109892 in beryl-core (universe) "once beryl is closed 8 desktops appear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109892
<ubotu> New bug: #109302 in update-manager "Upgrade from edgy to fiesty didn't work (dup-of: 109195)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109302
<seb128> blackskad: could you build a metacity debug version using DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip noopt" as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<seb128> and get a backtrace with it ?
<ubotu> New bug: #109340 in update-manager "Dist-Upgrade Failed while unpacking sysv-rc (dup-of: 109195)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109340
<seb128> the current one is ok, a non optimized code one would be nicer though
<blackskad> yeah, sure
<pikkio> Hi
<blackskad> I've got to go to school within half an hour, but you'll certainly get it today :)
<pikkio> I've got a question, I found an old bug concerning Ooo 2.0.4, that has been fixed upstream. Should I close it as "Fixed Released"?
<seb128> blackskad: maybe no need, could you get a backtrace with "thread apply all bt full" to start?
<seb128>   timestamp = meta_display_get_current_time_roundtrip (displays->data);
<seb128> that might be due to the session closing and the displays not being available
<seb128> and use "print displays->data" on the gdb crash line
<ubotu> New bug: #109893 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox continues playing when the queue is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109893
<micahcowan> pikkio, that sounds right to me.
<pikkio> micahcowan: ok, thank you
<Kmos> pikkio: yes
<blackskad> seb128: ok, i'll get it when I shut down, and upload it this afternoon
<seb128> blackskad: cool
<seb128> I'll already send the bug upstream, they might have enough information from there
<blackskad> nice :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109894 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109894
<ubotu> New bug: #109895 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus tree view hangs when selecting directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109895
<blackskad> seb128: I'll get the backtrace now
<blackskad> thanx for your time already :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109896 in Ubuntu "japanese input (scim) broken in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109896
<Arby> question: if a bug is duplicated across different versions of ubuntu (e.g. edgy/feisty) should it still be marked as a dupe?
<ubotu> New bug: #109888 in acpi (main) "feisty lockup kacpi and kacpi_notify eat cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109888
<`23meg> bug #107648
<Admiral_Chicago> Arby: no
<Admiral_Chicago> it should be updated with a comment such as "still present in Feisty"
<ubotu> New bug: #109897 in gaim (main) "gaim reports "unable to add" on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109897
<Arby> OK so in this case bug 107946 and bug 68882
<ubotu> Malone bug 107946 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 104593)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107946
<ubotu> Malone bug 104593 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104593
<ubotu> Malone bug 68882 in ubiquity "Installer crashed "No space left on device"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68882
<Arby> I should mark the first as a dupe and comment on the second
<Arby> oops typo sorry
<Arby> should have been bug 109746
<ubotu> Malone bug 109746 in ubiquity "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109746
<ubotu> Malone bug 107648 in Ubuntu "The Ubuntu community is insane" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107648
<Arby> `23meg: I'm not sure there's a fix for that one :)
<roh> hmmm.. is there no way of installing directly to a luks-cryptoroot_and_home setup without using a free partition first and copying over the install later?
<`23meg> Arby, it's an upstream issue :)
<roh> partitioning and adding the cryptsetup is not my problem, but the installer insists on adding a partitiontable into my /dev/mapper/croot which i obviously do not want
<ubotu> New bug: #109898 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109898
<ubotu> New bug: #109899 in Ubuntu "Include fix for openoffice bug 60945" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109899
<ubotu> New bug: #109900 in beryl-core (universe) "Unable to enter password after screen lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109900
<ubotu> New bug: #109902 in Ubuntu "Feisty clean install creates incorrect fstab entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109902
<slackwarelife> tifm still has a problem, sd card does not work
<slackwarelife> There are two bugs open for tifm (kernel 2.6.20): 53923 and 109866
<ubotu> New bug: #109903 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org does not detect printers added after its launch" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109903
<ubotu> New bug: #109904 in gnome-panel (main) "Wrong text alignment in Clock 2.18.1 when panel is placed at left or right side" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109904
<ubotu> New bug: #109905 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete crashes when I click ona MSN user (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109905
<ubotu> New bug: #109906 in ksubtitleripper (multiverse) "KSubtitleRipper's menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109906
<ubotu> New bug: #109908 in gnome-panel (main) "screen resolution bad in 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109908
<ubotu> New bug: #109909 in kchmviewer (universe) "kchmviewer process stays in memory after exiting from GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109909
<ubotu> New bug: #109910 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  Openoffice macro BorderLiner not working with Ubuntu's OOo 2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109910
<ubotu> New bug: #109911 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  E-UAE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109911
<ubotu> New bug: #109912 in gnome-panel (main) "weather forecast in weather applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109912
<ubotu> New bug: #109913 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty regression]  Wifi with zd1211rw limited to 11Mb/s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109913
<ubotu> New bug: #109914 in epiphany-extensions (main) "Epiphany extensions are not using the localised strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109914
<ubotu> New bug: #109915 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Unix Amiga Delitracker Emulator (UADE2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109915
<ubotu> New bug: #109916 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109916
<ubotu> New bug: #109917 in netatalk (universe) "[apport]  package netatalk failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109917
<ubotu> New bug: #109918 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109918
<ubotu> New bug: #109919 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal launchers cannot be renamed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109919
<ubotu> New bug: #109920 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109920
<ubotu> New bug: #109921 in gaim (main) "Gaim doesn't auto resize buddy icon's for the different networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109921
<ubotu> New bug: #109922 in libgd2 (main) "libgd2-xpm-dev, gdlib-config --libs does not include libgd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109922
<ubotu> New bug: #109924 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109924
<ubotu> New bug: #109925 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  zSNES" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109925
<ubotu> New bug: #109926 in nautilus (main) "past file on nautilus not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109926
<ubotu> New bug: #109927 in bash (main) "/etc/bash_completion reports script as being in the wrong location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109927
<ubotu> New bug: #109928 in lastfm (universe) "last fm client starts completly and then crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109928
<ubotu> New bug: #109929 in iaxclient (universe) "iaxcomm core dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109929
<ubotu> New bug: #109930 in ntfs-config (universe) "no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109930
<ubotu> New bug: #109931 in bash (main) "bash regexes no longer working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109931
<ubotu> New bug: #109932 in exo (main) "String translated terrribly in exo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109932
<ubotu> New bug: #109933 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109933
<pochu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubotu> New bug: #109935 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 102237)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109935
<ubotu> New bug: #109936 in gnome-panel (main) "menu "aplications" doesn't runs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109936
<ubotu> New bug: #109937 in earth3d (universe) "partially loaded then crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109937
<ubotu> New bug: #109938 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed on gmail confirmation window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109938
<ubotu> New bug: #109939 in Ubuntu "Upgrade from Edgy to Feisty failed rendering system unbootable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109939
<ubotu> New bug: #109940 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109940
<ubotu> New bug: #109941 in beryl-settings (universe) "beryl crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109941
<thekorn> dholbach, asac: hi! I added a new comment+patch to bug 109533, IMHO it is the best solution and the last patch on that bugreport, ready for merging into main ;)
<ubotu> Malone bug 109533 in bughelper "search in given field has to be fixed and generalized" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109533
* asac looking at patch
* asac waiting for launchpad 
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll take a look at it in a bit
<ubotu> New bug: #109942 in adesklets (universe) "adesklets broken on python2.5 and amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109942
<ubotu> New bug: #109943 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird: high CPU while sending email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109943
<asac> thekorn: maybe remove commented debug prints ...
<thekorn> dholbach: there is no hurry
<asac> thekorn: what does search_ng mean (e.g. ng) ?
<dholbach> next generation?
<asac> ok
<asac> thought that
<asac> do we keep old generation around?
<thekorn> asac: next generation, it's always hard finding non reserved names
<ubotu> New bug: #109944 in Ubuntu "adept based feisty upgrade and bug #1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109944
<dholbach> thekorn: the patch does look good to me
<dholbach> if you want to beautify and commit, that's fine with me
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, will remove the debug lines and commit it...
<asac> thekorn: go
<thekorn> yeah!
<ubotu> New bug: #109945 in evince (main) "Evince does not obey windowing rules like other programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109945
<ubotu> New bug: #109946 in evolution (main) "error with E-Mail, error emptying trash and junk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109946
* asac out for lunch (yeah late) :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109947 in kdenetwork (main) "Feisty: Kopete freezes when trying to Configure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109947
<ubotu> New bug: #109949 in kdenetwork (main) "Feisty: Kopete prevents system from Sleep/Hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109949
<ubotu> New bug: #109950 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-database configuration cannot connect to MySQL database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109950
<ubotu> New bug: #109951 in ardour (universe) "[apport]  ardour crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109951
<ubotu> New bug: #109954 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "use launchpad integration" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109954
<ubotu> New bug: #109955 in apport (main) "apport Python exception hook too aggressive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109955
<ubotu> New bug: #109956 in python-omniorb2 (universe) "assertion error when using python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109956
<ubotu> New bug: #109957 in casper (main) "Enable LVM on LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109957
<ubotu> New bug: #109958 in havp (universe) "corrections in package description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109958
<ubotu> New bug: #109959 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109959
<ubotu> New bug: #109960 in dia (main) "man page incorrect about --export-to-format or --filter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109960
<rpereira> Did someone had problems with Feisty Fawn and serial mouse?
<ubotu> New bug: #109961 in update-manager (main) "Adept Feisty upgrade: malformed Release file?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109961
<ubotu> New bug: #109962 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty will not boot on my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109962
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bddebian: bzing!!!
<ubotu> New bug: #109963 in gaim (main) "GAIM AOL chatroom regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109963
<ubotu> New bug: #109964 in evolution (main) "Wrong label on link test button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109964
<ubotu> New bug: #109965 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109965
<ubotu> New bug: #109967 in firefox (main) "Firefox pseudo-crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109967
<ubotu> New bug: #109968 in k3b (main) "K3b shows an inexact information if MP3 plugin not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109968
<ubotu> New bug: #109969 in Ubuntu "Error in S95dial" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109969
<pochu> Lure: welcome back! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #109970 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Secret Maryo Chronicles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109970
<ubotu> New bug: #109971 in Ubuntu "I have updated from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and the mouse does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109971
<ubotu> New bug: #109972 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on certain webpages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109972
<ubotu> New bug: #109973 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mcs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109973
<ubotu> New bug: #109974 in Ubuntu "[needs-upgrade]  Audacious 1.2.2 => 1.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109974
<ubotu> New bug: #109975 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109975
<ubotu> New bug: #109976 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL listens by default on network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109976
<ubotu> New bug: #109977 in Ubuntu "After hibernate there is total loss of sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109977
<ubotu> New bug: #109978 in Ubuntu "After hibernate there is total loss of sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109978
<ubotu> New bug: #109979 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Crash on hitting back button while page loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109979
<Abhishek> Hi. I am facing a weird problem with my keyboard freezing up on certain applications
<Abhishek> Could anyone help me out please?
<harrisony> !support | Abhishek
<ubotu> Abhishek: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Abhishek> I have feisty installed.
<Abhishek> Hi. I am facing a weird problem with my keyboard freezing up on certain applications.
<harrisony> this is for people working with bugs
<Abhishek>  Could anyone help me out please?
<Abhishek> I thought this was a bug!
<Abhishek> Thanks anyway
<hggdh> Abhishek: please open a bug
<Abhishek> Sorry guys..new here...how to do it? My keyboard would not work on anything right now
<Hobbsee> Abhishek: kde?
<Abhishek> Gnome
<Abhishek> There is a problem with the Window manager too
<Abhishek> My maximise/ minimise buttons are lost..
<Abhishek> This is the message i get :Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool
<ubotu> New bug: #109981 in rdiff-backup (main) "Problem with keep, backup to samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109981
<mjunx> I have a suggestion for an IRC channel that should help us out
<mjunx> some sort of #ubuntu-qa channel where people who want to help test out bugs and fixes go
<mjunx> so we as the bug squad and qa teams can get some added help from people who can test things out to confirm bugs and fixes
<ubotu> New bug: #109983 in Ubuntu "Login Screen Keyboard Delay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109983
<ubotu> New bug: #109984 in Ubuntu "[dapper,edgy,feisty]  Thinkpad T60p summarily powers off when docked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109984
<ubotu> New bug: #109985 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "[feisty]  drag stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109985
<mjunx> bdmurray, you here?
<bdmurray> mjunx: yeah
<mjunx> alrighty
<mjunx> so, to get on qa, the bugs we need to show, can any of them be bugs we reported?
<bdmurray> a minority
<ubotu> New bug: #109986 in debian-installer (main) "ubuntu 7.04 won't load/install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109986
<mjunx> like, I've got a couple bugs where I reported the problem, but I got others to help confirm its effects and whatnot
<bdmurray> that should work
<mjunx> ok, that's good
<mjunx> I'll start building a list then
<bdmurray> mjunx: cool, let me know
<mjunx> will do :)
<bdmurray> mjunx: in regards to an additional irc channel I'm not sure if this channel gets enough traffic (other than ubotu) to warrant a 2nd channel
<mjunx> well, this channel is more for the bug squad and qa team; I'd like to see a channel for general users who want to help out (but can't do launchpad stuff, or aren't very experienced, etc.) that can help us test bugs
<mjunx> and since the #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu channels are more for helping out rather than getting guinea pigs...
<ubotu> New bug: #109988 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109988
<ubotu> New bug: #109987 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109987
<ubotu> New bug: #109989 in ltsp (main) "SRU for ltsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109989
<ubotu> New bug: #109990 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes when ejecting cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109990
<bdmurray> mikebro: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #109991 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109991
<ubotu> New bug: #109992 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crahed while seeing properties of a .swf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109992
<mikebro> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> hey, I was looking at bug 109962 which I believe you classified as being a bug in casper
<ubotu> Malone bug 109962 in casper "Kubuntu Feisty will not boot on my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109962
<bdmurray> However, since it is not booting it should be a kernel issue.
<bdmurray> A useful thing would be to have them boot w/o quiet and usplash and see if something more informative shows up
<ubotu> New bug: #109994 in coreutils (main) "[apport]  tr crashed with SIGILL in malloc@plt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109994
<mikebro> Ok, sorry I was a bit unsure since he said it was on the LiveCD I should have left a comment
<bdmurray> It's not a big deal, just for future reference
<mikebro> alright
<bdmurray> also 109978 and 109977 you get the standard debugging sound questions
<bdmurray> Have you seen those?
<mikebro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<bdmurray> mikebro: yep, that's it
<mikebro> One thing I was wondering, does should he give the output of before or after the hibernation, or both?
<bdmurray> dmesg after, lspci shouldn't matter
<bdmurray> does that help?
<mikebro> yes
<mikebro> I'll add a comment requesting the info
<mikebro> thanks
<bdmurray> sure, no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #109995 in evince (main) "Evince displays red haze over graphic elements" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109995
<ubotu> New bug: #109996 in compiz (main) "Using Compiz and Remote Virtual Console - only the initial picture has been transferred" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109996
<ubotu> New bug: #109998 in valknut (universe) "[apport]  valknut crashed with SIGSEGV in CString::CString()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109998
<ubotu> New bug: #109997 in firefox (main) "firefox freezes when typing in an Url in the adressbar, works fine when using bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109997
<maini10> Hello, I'm triaging bug 90911. The same problem is reported in KDE bug tracker n 110603 but was rejected because the developer didn't consider it a bug. What is the correct behaviour to triage this? thanks
<ubotu> Malone bug 90911 in kdebase "Konqueror Doesn't Use Installed CA Certs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90911
<Hobbsee> maini10: link it to the upstream bug tracker, for a start
<ubotu> New bug: #109999 in gxine (main) "[apport]  gxine crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109999
<maini10> Hobbsee: thanks again. I'll do it.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> maini10: if upstream wont fix it, then there's probably nothing that will happen to it
<Hobbsee> as they know the codebase, not us
<Hobbsee> (and lots of things are changing for kde4)
<ubotu> New bug: #110000 in Ubuntu "Feisty (7.04) Installer does not allow user 'hal'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110000
<ubotu> New bug: #110001 in gossip (universe) "just crash when it was on background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110001
<ubotu> New bug: #110003 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineStartOfChar() (dup-of: 110002)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110003
<skold> hi all i just want someone to confirm that gnome-breakout is broken on feisty before i commit a bug report, so can someone please try running it?
<bdmurray> skold: checking
<bdmurray> skold: any particular steps to reproduce? it runs fine for me
<skold> bdmurray: thats weird for my it crashes on startup with: http://pastebin.ca/457879
<bdmurray> skold: i386 or amd64?
<skold> bdmurray: i386
<bdmurray> skold: okay, I'm on amd64
<bdmurray> so probably worth submitting
<skold> bdmurray: okay i will do this
<ubotu> New bug: #110004 in adept (main) "adept-updater hangs after updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110004
<ubotu> New bug: #110005 in Ubuntu "artsd crashed. I was working on getting x11 going on Thinkpad x40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110005
<skold> bdmurray: i just saw that there is already a old bug that describes this, so i just added a comment that it still does not work on feisty.
<ubotu> New bug: #110006 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110006
<bdmurray> skold: okay, great what bug number is that?
<skold> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-breakout/+bug/34220
<ubotu> Malone bug 34220 in gnome-breakout "gnome-breakout crashes on startup (dup-of: 70367)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 70367 in imlib "imlib1 does not correctly handle 32-bit visuals" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110008 in apport (main) "apport could prompt reporters to tag their own bugs for retracing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110008
<blueyed> skold: I can confirm the gnome-breakout stuff.
<skold> blueyed: nice
<blueyed> I was even subscribed to bug 70367 already
<ubotu> Malone bug 70367 in imlib "imlib1 does not correctly handle 32-bit visuals" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70367
<ubotu> New bug: #110009 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  LTSP:  libGL error: open DRM failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110009
<ubotu> New bug: #110010 in alsa-tools (universe) "[Feisty]  ALSA VIA VT8237 AC97 Audio Controller 5.1 surround broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110010
<ubotu> New bug: #110011 in ipython (universe) "Feisty ipython segfaults on "import <tab>"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110011
<ubotu> New bug: #110012 in Ubuntu "Missing tcl8.5-dev and tk8.5-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110012
<ubotu> New bug: #110013 in Ubuntu "suggestion - easy way to request features or documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110013
<ubotu> New bug: #110014 in lineakd (universe) "[apport]  lineakd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110014
<ubotu> New bug: #110015 in quicksynergy (universe) "Kills Wifi After Few Minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110015
<ubotu> New bug: #110016 in Ubuntu "regression in audio-video synchronization from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110016
<ubotu> New bug: #110018 in ipython (universe) "[apport]  ipython crashed with SIGSEGV in Togl_Init() (dup-of: 110011)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110018
<ubotu> New bug: #110019 in fwbuilder (universe) "fwbuilder crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110019
<ubotu> New bug: #110020 in update-manager (main) "Missing localization in update manager (german)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110020
<blackskad> seb128: hi :)
<seb128> re
<blackskad> seb128: do you still need that new retrace from the metacity-crash?
<blackskad> seb128: the gnome-dev already seems to know where the problem is :)
<seb128> wait on upstream, if they don't ask for extra info no need
<seb128> I've to run for diner
<seb128> I'll comment on the bug if anything else is required
<ubotu> New bug: #110023 in Ubuntu "Upgraded edgy to feisty, device-mapper is dieing on raid0 arrays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110023
<ubotu> New bug: #110024 in xen-source (universe) "xen pciback fails to pass device to domU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110024
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there somebody who can point me to information on how to get a ******* backtrace with openoffice
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am tired sick of watching it crash without being able to do anything :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have the dbgsym packages
<Le-Chuck_ITA> come on there must be somebody who knows this
<ubotu> New bug: #110025 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "gtk-gnutella will not load -- in apt-get or abuild" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110025
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I actually took a backtrace once
<ubotu> New bug: #110026 in ubiquity (main) "Installation process fails silently in a 2GB partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110026
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is documented in launchpad :) but can't find how I did that
<blackskad> Le-Chuck-ITA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Le-Chuck_ITA> blackskad: openoffice is not that easy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I *perhaps* found a way
<Le-Chuck_ITA> debugging soffice.bin
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I am not sure it is so easy, the launcher script does lots of things
<blackskad> Le-Chuck_ITA: hmm, indeed, openoffice might be a little difficult :)
<ubotu> New bug: #110027 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with IOError in log_to_term()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110027
<ubotu> New bug: #110028 in Ubuntu "missing libpthread.so.0 breaks sun-java (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110028
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I remember there is a simple way to get a backtrace when it crashes, instead of the damn crash handler
<ubotu> New bug: #110029 in gcalctool (main) "Calculator doesn't let me punch in "^" manually without using x^2 button." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110029
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #110031 in balsa (universe) "Crash after hitting escape key to close new forward message window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110031
<ubotu> New bug: #110032 in Ubuntu "CD/DVD burner broken with 2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110032
<ubotu> New bug: #110035 in Ubuntu "[apport]  adept_notifier crashed with signal 7 in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110035
<ubotu> New bug: #110033 in tidy (main) "/etc/tidy/tidy.conf is not read by tidy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110033
<ubotu> New bug: #110034 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "[apport]  package tomcat5.5-admin failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110034
<ubotu> New bug: #110036 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Inkblot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110036
<ubotu> New bug: #110037 in amule (universe) "amuleweb stops responding without feedback when certain pictures are accessed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110037
<ubotu> New bug: #110038 in Ubuntu "no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110038
<rrittenhouse> Just a quick question.. Why would kernel 2.6.20-15 (and -14) not work on my hardware. I get ""/bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off"" upon boot.
<rrittenhouse> So therefore i cant install a clean feisty (ive been upgrading from edgy) because the installer has -15 which does not run on here
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: do you get anything more informative before the can't access tty message?
<rrittenhouse> It says something about BusyBox... i didnt write the whole message down =(
<rrittenhouse> -13 did this also but they fixed it somehow
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: so what kernel does work for you?
<rrittenhouse> -13 is the only one that i can get to work (latest)
<rrittenhouse> at least in my install NOW
<rrittenhouse> the desktop cd for ubuntu boots up with -15 but it does not find my IDE hard drive
<bdmurray> I'd file a bug about it following the Kernel Team Bug Policy
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<rrittenhouse> so i cant install a clean feisty..
<rrittenhouse> ok thank you
<rrittenhouse> i havent been able to get any answers on this ugh
<bdmurray> The output of dmesg from the LiveCD with the -15 kernel would be helpful too
<rrittenhouse> ooh ok.. didnt think about that ;)
<rrittenhouse> will do..
<rrittenhouse> thanks a million
<bdmurray> feel free to subscribe me to the bug when you submit it or ping me
<ubotu> New bug: #110040 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "[apport]  package f-prot-installer failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110040
<bdmurray> and I'll look it over
<rrittenhouse> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #110041 in firefox (main) "MPG files are not downloaded after ubuntu 7.04 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110041
<rrittenhouse> bdmurray:  m on the desktop cd now.  Im gonna look into making that bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #110042 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110042
<ubotu> New bug: #110043 in vim (main) "vim-gnome has dialog buttons "round the wrong way" in GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110043
<ubotu> New bug: #110044 in Ubuntu "Thunderbird dialog box broken with compiz "desktop effects" enabled in 7.04/i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110044
<ubotu> New bug: #110045 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash Reading www.cnn.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110045
<ubotu> New bug: #110046 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  freemind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110046
<ubotu> New bug: #110047 in kdepim (main) "KMail: Cannot place cursor on first line using the reply templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110047
<ubotu> New bug: #110048 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110048
<ubotu> New bug: #110049 in firefox (main) "Firefox needs a better clue file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110049
<ubotu> New bug: #110050 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110050
<ubotu> New bug: #110051 in Ubuntu "GTK dialog loses filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110051
<ubotu> New bug: #110053 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110053
<ubotu> New bug: #110054 in moodle (universe) "moodle dependency on depricated postgresql-8.1 (through php?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110054
<ubotu> New bug: #110055 in synaptic (main) "netbeans install doesn't work from synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110055
<ubotu> New bug: #110056 in galeon (universe) "[apport]  galeon crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110056
<ubotu> New bug: #110057 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110057
<ubotu> New bug: #110061 in Ubuntu "kdeinit said it crashed when I booted up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110061
<ubotu> New bug: #110062 in Ubuntu "machine reboots instead of halting after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110062
<ubotu> New bug: #110063 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110063
<ubotu> New bug: #110064 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110064
<ubotu> New bug: #110065 in gthumb (main) "unable to import photos after update to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110065
<ubotu> New bug: #110066 in asterisk (universe) "Multiple security holes in Asterisk" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110066
<ubotu> New bug: #110067 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110067
<ubotu> New bug: #110068 in mythtv (multiverse) "Don't depend on msttcorefonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110068
<ubotu> New bug: #110069 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Sfnt_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110069
<ubotu> New bug: #110070 in Ubuntu "firefox crashes frequently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110070
<motin_> "Next Hug day is 23 March 2007" ---- ... really - when is the next hug day?
<Nafallo> motin_: 23 March 2007
<Nafallo> ehrm. nvm me :-)
<motin_> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #110071 in Ubuntu "Problems with standby! Getting a warning! Feisty!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110071
<bdmurray> !
<ubotu> New bug: #110072 in Ubuntu "Slow Wireless with Encrypted Network on Thinkpad R31" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110072
<ubotu> New bug: #110073 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution-exchange uses 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110073
<ubotu> New bug: #110075 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110075
<ubotu> New bug: #110076 in gnochm (universe) "gnochm chm icon in Recent Documents list too large" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110076
<ubotu> New bug: #110078 in dosbox (universe) "Major Stryker Install fails" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110078
<ubotu> New bug: #110079 in gmailfs (universe) "[apport]  mount.gmailfs crashed with NameError in parseCommandLineArgs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110079
<ubotu> New bug: #110081 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110081
<rigao> hello
<rigao> what the errno=-2 stands for?
<bdmurray> rigao: what is the context?
<rigao> i try to boot from a liveCD
<rigao> and before it says can't access tty it says ata1.00:revalidation failed (errno=-2)
<bdmurray> this is the final version of Feisty?
<rigao> downloaded today :)
<rigao> it is xubuntu, but i get the same problem when runing ubuntu.
<bdmurray> That's expected as they use the same kernel
<bdmurray> Did you verify the MD5SUM of your download?
<rigao> yes, it works perfectly on other ocmputers
<rigao> its just in this one that doesnt works :(
<joumetal> )
<bdmurray> Were you previously running Edgy on it?
<rigao> when i disable the hdd then it works, but whats the point if i have no hdd where install linux?
<rigao> no, windows
<rigao> it seems to be a problem of hardware, at least what i search in google for the msg 'can't access tty' seems to be related with hardware specifications
<bdmurray> If you could submit a bug following these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<bdmurray> that would be helpful
<rigao> but no1 never reported a errno=-2
<bdmurray> The output of 'lspci' with the hard drive disabled will be fine
<rigao> uhu?
<bdmurray> hrm, that is as helpful as I thought
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-45808066734637ee99b63d089b514e2dff49b231
<ubotu> New bug: #110084 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110084
<ubotu> New bug: #110085 in totem (main) "no codecks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110085
<bdmurray> rigao: answering the questions in the Bugs/Responses page would be helpful
<bdmurray> Really what we would need is the output of 'lspci -vvnn' and if possible a picture of the failure
<ubotu> New bug: #110083 in attal (universe) "[apport]  attal-client crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110083
<ubotu> New bug: #110086 in amarok (main) "Amarok inserts a gap between tracks during CD playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110086
<rigao> hello again, my comp crashed (damn windows!)
<rigao> i was asking if any1 knows about errno=-2, that i get when i try to boot from a liveCD of feisty (the CD is correct!)
<bdmurray> rigao: I was saying that submitting a bug sounds like the best idea.  We could use the output of 'lspci -vvnn' and if possible a picture of the failure.
<rigao> i cant make pictures on my screen :(
<rigao> what is the other option?
<ubotu> New bug: #110087 in gnome-panel (main) "System tray and icons not showing" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110087
<bdmurray> the ata1:revalidation information may be enough for the kernel team
<rigao> then where i post it?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+filebug
<rigao> thx
<bdmurray> np
<rigao> anyways im quite skeptical about this, other reports of this kind has not received much help
<bdmurray> rigao: you have seen an existing bug report regarding a similar issue?
<rigao> it regards similar cause the boot ends with 'can't access tty'
<rigao> but any of this has the errno=-2
<rrittenhouse> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/110091
<ubotu> Malone bug 110091 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty wont install - Cannot find hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<rrittenhouse> made a report about it.. actually there it is
<rrittenhouse> hope i didnt leave out anything
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: the output of lspci -vvnn would be helpful too
<ubotu> New bug: #110089 in Ubuntu "missing dmraid devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110089
<rrittenhouse> k
<rrittenhouse> ill be back i have to start up off of the cd again
<rrittenhouse> haha
<motin_> Does launchpad/ubuntu have something like http://bugzilla.gnome.org/simple-bug-guide.cgi ?
<ubotu> New bug: #110090 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when I clicked a javascript button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110090
<ubotu> New bug: #110091 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty wont install - Cannot find hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110091
<bdmurray> motin_: no, not yet
<motin_> bdmurray: is there a spec on it you know of? I'll write one if needed
<ubotu> New bug: #110095 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla not working in firefox 3 (minefield)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110095
<bdmurray> motin_: mdz has talked about something similar
<motin_> bdmurray: sorry, but who is mdz and how do I get in touch with this person/group to discuss the issue?
<bdmurray> motin_: mdz is Matt Zimmerman the CTO of Ubuntu
<bdmurray> he posted about what I think is something similar here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023501.html
<motin_> bdmurray: thank you bdmurray, you have been most helpful
<bdmurray> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #110096 in gnome-terminal (main) "History (readline?) problem with color prompt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110096
<ubotu> New bug: #110097 in cupsys (main) "cupsys " unable to connect to CIFS host ..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110097
<rrittenhouse> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/110091
<ubotu> Malone bug 110091 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty wont install - Cannot find hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<rrittenhouse> added that too
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: cool thanks.  you took off awfully fast, I was gonna say lspci will report the same thing regardless of the specific kernel version
<rrittenhouse> see i thought about that
<rrittenhouse> after i hit restart
<rrittenhouse> but i figure i would go back to the same environment just to do it
<rrittenhouse> did you change the status?
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: yes
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-26
<motin_> Ok, I have now read most of the docs about bug triaging. I still have an unanswered question: How should I mark bugs that needs info, but not the submitter nor I knows how to add the extra info? example bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/67453 - It is no crash but an abnormal behavior
<ubotu> Malone bug 67453 in usplash "Usplash switches to text when running fsck and won't switch back (dup-of: 38303)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 38303 in usplash "no visible indication that a long-running fsck is taking place in background" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> motin_: I haven't read it all but how is it still needing info?
<motin_> bdmurray: I guess the info needed is some details on what happens during the boot phase that the abnormal behavior occurs
<motin_> but the submitter nor I knows what to attach for this - an strace, bootlog, dmesq ...
<bdmurray> motin_: this is for 67453 not 38303?
<motin_> bdmurray: I just realized the duplication mark - but then that's another issue - they are not duplicates! how do I unduplicate them?
<bdmurray> motin_: you click on "mark as duplicate" (unintuitative I know)
<motin_> bdmurray: thanks - I am still learning
<bdmurray> I think the contents of '/etc/fstab' would be useful if you wanted to try and reproduce it
<ubotu> New bug: #110101 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110101
<ubotu> New bug: #110102 in Ubuntu "failure to resume from s3 suspend on sony vaio fs315-s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110102
<motin_> bdmurray: good tip I'll go for that
<ubotu> New bug: #110098 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Gateway E-4610 pauses (stutters) roughly every 2.5 seconds as seen by mouse cursor movement, video/audio playback, and screensavers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110098
<ubotu> New bug: #110099 in gdm (main) "onboard launched but not visible and not usable when screen is locked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110099
<ubotu> New bug: #110103 in gdesklets (universe) "gDesklets on AMD64 Feisty will not start/work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110103
<ubotu> New bug: #110104 in hotkeys (universe) "[apport]  hotkeys crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110104
<ubotu> New bug: #110105 in Ubuntu "Xorg+glx usually causes complete lockup on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110105
<rrittenhouse> haha i got 2.6.20-15 to boot on here. Not sure what this 'fix' did that I read.. http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/how-did-i-fix-cant-acess-tty-in-feisty.html
<rrittenhouse> but for a livecd i cant see that working
<ubotu> New bug: #110107 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110107
<ubotu> New bug: #110106 in Ubuntu "computer hangs after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110106
<ubotu> New bug: #110109 in Ubuntu "headphone microphone not working in skype " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110109
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: ben seems to have said try break=top in the bug that blog links too
<rrittenhouse> what do you mean?
<bdmurray> "For installing a system, add break=top to the kernel cmdline via the bootgfx menu. Once at a busybox prompt, run "modprobe piix". Then "exit" the shell. Once the system is installed, the above work around will also be needed."
<rrittenhouse> ah i just ran what he had on that page
<rrittenhouse> ok ok
<rrittenhouse> See i dont get this on the Live CD
<rrittenhouse> the live cd just boots -15 it just does not find my HD once in there
<rrittenhouse> which is realllly odd
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864/comments/13
<ubotu> Malone bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> Still that comment should be a solution for running the -15 kernel
<rrittenhouse> even on the livecd?
<rrittenhouse> cause thats where my problem lies at the moment is the livecd
<motin_> bdmurray: I am interested in knowing a bit about what you do in the Bugsquad and elsewhere (since you seem like a nice fellow), but your wiki page is empty... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrianMurray
<bdmurray> motin_: indeed, I have been neglecting that
<rrittenhouse> yeah hes gotta be a nice fellow to help someone like me out :D
<rrittenhouse> ive just been trying to get an answer for soo long.
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: yes, on the live CD you should modify the kernel with "break=top", "modprobe piix", exit and then see if your HD is detected
<motin_> bdmurray: I can write "Brian Murray is a nice fellow with a special interest in drinking from firehoses", but not much more...
<rrittenhouse> Ok one more question
<rrittenhouse> How do i modify the kernel on the live cd? :-D
<bdmurray> motin_: Do you have a specific question?  I'm not great at talking about myself hence no wiki page. ;)
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: you not really modifying the kernel but passing an additional option to it
<rrittenhouse> yeah i would know how to do that from grub but a livecd?
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: I don't recall the exact keystroke but could boot up my laptop off a cd
<motin_> bdmurray: I'd like some short personal info - like gender, cirka age and years of interest in FOSS as well as some info about the current involvement in Ubuntu
<motin_> of course i know gender...
<motin_> but that's my template for what I usually wants to know
<rrittenhouse> oh waaiiit
<rrittenhouse> i think i know... DOH
<rrittenhouse> using my laptop this time to just check it out
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: press F6 to show the boot command line
<rrittenhouse> yeah :-D
<rrittenhouse> i see that
<bdmurray> maybe remove quiet and splash and add break=mount
<rrittenhouse> thought i needed break=top
<rrittenhouse> ok let me go try this
<bdmurray> motin_: I'm 2^5.  I've been using FOSS since '99 and I'm Ubuntu's "bug master"
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: yeah you caught me
<rrittenhouse> haha. oh.. ok
<rrittenhouse> just making sure so idont have to come back 50 times
<motin_> bdmurray: May I include an excerpt of this irc-dialogue on your wiki page? Your dedication should not go unnoticed
<rrittenhouse> :D you tryin to say im a pain in the butt? wait i am
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: nah, break=mount is another common option
<rrittenhouse> oh ok
<rrittenhouse> im gonna go try this
<rrittenhouse> ill brb
<bdmurray> motin_: If I don't write something up by next week then go ahead.
<motin_> bdmurray: allright, saving this conversation and setting alarm on one week
<ubotu> New bug: #110111 in sane-backends (main) "snapscan e25 doesn"t work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110111
<ubotu> New bug: #110112 in heartbeat-2 (universe) "heartbeat-2: Bashism in some script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110112
<ubotu> New bug: #110113 in sbackup (universe) "Backups with very many files make simple-restore-gnome very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110113
<motin_> now I have a problem reporting a bug.... please help: thunderbird is doing a nice 100% cpu raid that has been ongoing for the last 25 minutes or so. If I attach strace to it - there is no output. So how on earth should I know what (if any) of these bugs: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=100%25+cpu+thunderbird is the one I am experiencing?
<motin_> Oh, don't try to help me with this specific problem - just if you have a pointer on what to do in similar situation then please share. I am looking for more diagnostics info - not thudnerbird bug resolution atm
<jaevel> anyone here?
<bdmurray> jaevel: sure
<jaevel> is my system that is struck on "Checking file system" hosed?
<jaevel> will not boot past that?
<bdmurray> how long has it been and how big is the partition?
<jaevel> 250gb for 2 days
<jaevel> and ubuntu doesnt like my dvd rom anymore
<bdmurray> that's interesting, what file system?
<jaevel> says "fsch 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<jaevel> im running kubuntu 7.04 kindof
<bdmurray> er, I meant do you know what filesystem you are using on that partition.  i.e. ext3, reiserfs, jfs, xfs
<jaevel> unknown, can i find out?
<jaevel> its the default installed for SATA drive?
<bdmurray> probaby for ext3.  What exactly are you seeing now?
<jaevel> boot screen that says the line above
<jaevel> this is the text screen not the GUI
<bdmurray> right, I would expect it to display information about the drive it is checking
<jaevel> yes... let me tyoe it out..
<jaevel>  "/dev/sda1: clean, " and a bunch of numbers
<jaevel> some block info
<bdmurray> okay, that's good
<bdmurray> and that's it?
<jaevel> yup stuck at the fsck thing
<bdmurray> can you take a picture of it?
<jaevel> no?
<bdmurray> because it sounds like it successfully checked /dev/sda1
<jaevel> it says ok on the far right?
<ubotu> New bug: #110116 in compiz (main) "Segfault after "trying indirect rendering context"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110116
<bdmurray> I'm sorry, it does say okay?
<jaevel> yes
<bdmurray> and what happens if you press enter or something now?
<jaevel> i get a new line (blank)
<bdmurray> and ctrl+d or exit do nothing?
<jaevel> nothing..
<jaevel> i can type stuff, but it does nothing
<ubotu> New bug: #110118 in firefox (main) "firefox locked up during usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110118
<ubotu> New bug: #110119 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110119
<ubotu> New bug: #110120 in libapache-mod-chroot (universe) "API module structure `chroot_module` in ... is garbled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110120
<bdmurray> jaevel: I'm not sure and unfortunately have to run now.  It might be safe to reboot though.
<jaevel> ok thanks
<motin_> could you help me here? This bug is clearly fixed in Feisty, but the affected package is reported as the Dapper kernel - so how do I proceed? just do an https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-db3dbd9f6807f984cf427c8c993ba67c2b61d4f3 and go ahead?
<Admiral_Chicago> motin_: what bug #?
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unionfs/+bug/50328
<ubotu> Malone bug 50328 in unionfs "Update: unionfs 1.1.2 -> 1.1.5" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110122 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110122
<motin_> I could be doing work that would gain me $65 an hour but I am triaging bugs ;)
<motin_> hmmm - now this bug should be closed but I cannot close it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unionfs/+bug/50328
<Admiral_Chicago> motin_: bugs are more important
<ubotu> Malone bug 50328 in unionfs "Update: unionfs 1.1.2 -> 1.1.5" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> motin_: fixed release is the proper tag
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: aha I tag it - thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> your comment is great except for "i am closing it now..."
<Admiral_Chicago> it should stay open and marked as FR
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: didn't realize that
<motin_> and I followed example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-db3dbd9f6807f984cf427c8c993ba67c2b61d4f3
<Admiral_Chicago> looking
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: maybe you should add info about the FR tag on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags ?
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: also - I got "The tag "released" hasn't yet been used by unionfs (Ubuntu) before. Is this a new tag" when entering fixed release as a tag
<motin_> should it be fixed-released?
<motin_> The tag "fixed-released" hasn't yet been used by unionfs (Ubuntu) before. Is this a new tag?
<motin_> aaaah
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a second....
<motin_> of course
<motin_> just startled by all the new stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> most people use tags incorrectly, tags are really to sort large quantities of bugs: mt-needretrace for example is used by the Mozilla Team for people to find the bug reports that need retrace
<Admiral_Chicago> imho, the "i am closing now" response is due to the short dev cycle of Edgy
<motin_> but I'll add a fixed-release tag on this one
<motin_> this one is tricky: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/50323   as the OP wants to close the bug, but I can only Reject it... what to do?
<ubotu> Malone bug 50323 in linux-source-2.6.15 "system freezes after last kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> motin_: have you read teh kernel triage guide
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: ahum... no - only the kernel debug guide
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a general guide to kernel bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> let me see if i can find it
<motin_> I couldn't by searching the wiki...
<Admiral_Chicago> okay second.
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<Admiral_Chicago> how I would handle it would be to ask the other people whom confirmed the bug if this is still an issue for them
<ubotu> New bug: #110125 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110125
<ubotu> New bug: #110126 in rhythmbox (main) "Repeated Rhythmbox Segmentation Fault after Feisty Fawn upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110126
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: I rejected the bug on OP's request - was this correct?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/50323   still learning...
<ubotu> Malone bug 50323 in Ubuntu "system freezes after last kernel update" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<Admiral_Chicago> motin_: like I said, I would have asked the people whom confimed the bug if they still had an issue
<ubotu> New bug: #110127 in Ubuntu "Failure to recognize removable drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110127
<ubotu> New bug: #110128 in kde-systemsettings (main) "mountconfig crashes while 'scanning' for windows shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110128
<motin_> Admiral_Chicago: oh, he clearly states in a comment that he doesn't
<Admiral_Chicago> at you are correct, the issues where with binary drivers which we can not support
<motin_> great ;)
<motin_> is "rejected" the same as "closed" or how do I close reports?
<Admiral_Chicago> rejected is closed yes.
<ubotu> New bug: #110130 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110130
<kbrooks> bye all going to bed
<ubotu> New bug: #110132 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Permission denied when user belongs to group that owns group writable or setgid directories mounted via nfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110132
<ubotu> New bug: #110134 in Ubuntu "after upgrade to 7.04 wifi usb nic does not associate to AP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110134
<ubotu> New bug: #110136 in Ubuntu "sound doesn't work on notebook hp dv2000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110136
<ubotu> New bug: #110138 in Ubuntu "blkid reports incorrect info / update-grub fails to resolve UUID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110138
<ubotu> New bug: #110140 in gnome-applets (main) "can't unmount usb device using panel applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110140
<ubotu> New bug: #110141 in Ubuntu "Gnome Theme Manager crashes after removing the currently set icon theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110141
<ubotu> New bug: #110142 in hal (main) "hald can mount usb only once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110142
<ubotu> New bug: #110144 in debootstrap (main) "No lo interface after debootstrap install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110144
<ubotu> New bug: #110145 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Speakers play even with headphones in on Sony Vaio Intel-HDA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110145
<ubotu> New bug: #110146 in update-manager (main) "Feisty Updater failed - "Cannot Allocate Memory"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110146
<ubotu> New bug: #110147 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110147
<ubotu> New bug: #110148 in update-manager (main) "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110148
<ubotu> New bug: #110150 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110150
<ubotu> New bug: #110151 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer not compiled with nas audio support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110151
<ubotu> New bug: #110152 in vim (main) "vim-gtk install failed in feisty (7.0.4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110152
<ubotu> New bug: #110153 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110153
<ubotu> New bug: #110154 in Ubuntu "Font rendering & hinting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110154
<bimberi> nn-latop: /win 12
* bimberi writes "I must remember to erase <nick of someone i was going to answer but someone else did first> from the input line" 1000 times
<ubotu> New bug: #110155 in rhythmbox (main) "Podcasts not in Podcast menu on iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110155
<ubotu> New bug: #110156 in hal (main) "no hard disk were found, i have a pci to pci brigde typ VT8251 and sata hard disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110156
<ubotu> New bug: #110157 in cacti-cactid (universe) "CACTID doest not start ( ERROR: SNMP Library Version Mismatch (5.2.2 vs 5.2.3) )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110157
<ubotu> New bug: #110158 in Ubuntu "wpa_supplicant locked up consuming 100% resources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110158
<ubotu> New bug: #110159 in xsane (main) "Xsane not detecting scanner while running compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110159
<ubotu> New bug: #110161 in Ubuntu "avahi-daemon fails recieve dhcp offers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110161
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #110160 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110160
<ubotu> New bug: #110162 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110162
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: when you get a chance I mailed you something about clue files, I just wanted some feedback on my idea.
<Admiral_Chicago> email response is ideal.
<Admiral_Chicago> back to work
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: I'll get to it later today
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<Admiral_Chicago> thank you.
<Admiral_Chicago> one more thing, if you can CC the Mozilla Team, that would also be good
<dholbach> which mail address is that?
<dholbach> ok, got it
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com && freddymartinez9@ubuntu.com
<dholbach> right
<Admiral_Chicago> ah you got it
<ubotu> New bug: #110163 in meta-kde (main) "ktorrent kget kweather problems after Edgy to Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110163
<ubotu> New bug: #110165 in control-center (main) "Typing monitor does not recognize sleep mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110165
<ubotu> New bug: #110166 in openvpn (universe) "openvpn doesn't reconnect after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110166
<ubotu> New bug: #110167 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110167
<ubotu> New bug: #110168 in Ubuntu "Single processor found, Dual die celeron on Intel board" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110168
<ubotu> New bug: #110169 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110169
<ubotu> New bug: #110170 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110170
<ubotu> New bug: #110171 in ktorrent (main) "kTorrent crashes frequently, randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110171
<ubotu> New bug: #110173 in Ubuntu "Nvidia warning in Feisty Fawn kernel log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110173
<ubotu> New bug: #110172 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.01 crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110172
<ubotu> New bug: #110176 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110176
<ubotu> New bug: #110177 in gcalctool (main) "Gcalctool can't handle small physic constants like the Boltzmann constant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110177
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> I'm just trying to debug the crashes on http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/bughelper.crash
<dholbach> interesting thing about   urllib2.HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error    is, that it's not caused by getting attachments
<dholbach> we need a way to deal with that exception at some stage
<dholbach> like re-queue the query
<thekorn> yes, you are right
<dholbach> and give up after 3-5 tries and tell the user to try again when connection and LP are ok again
<dholbach> maybe even (even later) store results somewhere to not do the same queries again
<dholbach> but that's for some time in the future
<dholbach> I'll think about a clever way to deal with that
<dholbach> now I'm looking at the 2nd crash in that list
<thekorn> cool, will have a look at that safe_urlopen function later today
<thekorn> the second one looks strange to me
<dholbach> seems like self.url is None or something
<dholbach> though I dunno why
<ubotu> New bug: #110178 in imagemagick (main) "[needs-packaging] Imagemagick-6.3.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110178
<ubotu> New bug: #110180 in firefox (main) "crashed on session recovery while KDE was starting up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110180
<ubotu> New bug: #110182 in update-manager (main) "Error during upgrade : amorok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110182
<ubotu> New bug: #110183 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer doesn't change video size when switched to fullscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110183
<ubotu> New bug: #110184 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed on Grub Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110184
<dholbach> thekorn: how is .xpath looking?
<dholbach> thekorn: do you think it's worth merging it already and see how the server likes it? :)
<thekorn> dholbach: are you fine with having commented print statements in the code? - otherwise we hav to clean the code first
<ubotu> New bug: #110186 in kmplayer (main) "kmplayer crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110186
<thekorn> it looks ugly regarding that point
<ubotu> New bug: #110187 in network-manager (main) "Wireless won't work unless 'Roaming mode' selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110187
<ubotu> New bug: #110188 in update-manager (main) "Distro Upgrade Crash Edgy -> Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110188
<dholbach> absolutely fine with me
<dholbach> if we need to debug it, it's easier to just uncomment them
<dholbach> if it has been working nicely for a week or two, we can remove them again
<dholbach> what do you think=
<dholbach> ?
<thekorn> yeah that would be nice
<dholbach> ah, found a bug in it already :)
<thekorn> uh
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/xpath.crash
<dholbach> it'd be good to have the bug number in every assertion or warning we print out
<thekorn> this bug-info table at the beginning of a bugreport is real ***
<dholbach> what do you mean?
<thekorn> yeah, will add it
<dholbach> I think I'll have a go at the stdout vs stderr and --quiet bug
<dholbach> although it's an easy one to help out with
<dholbach> maybe I'll leave it for somebody else :)
<thekorn> looking at that bug, i think its mainly about adding a --file option, and print the results directly to a file instead of redirecting
<dholbach> that too
<dholbach> if I run a single query locally it'd be nice too to separate the two types of output
<thekorn> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #110189 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110189
<ubotu> New bug: #110191 in maildrop (universe) "maildrop has missing dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110191
<ubotu> New bug: #110192 in network-manager (main) "NetwokManager not correctly installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110192
<ubotu> New bug: #110193 in Ubuntu "Fixing known critical bugs before release." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110193
<ubotu> New bug: #110194 in Ubuntu "X error :BadDevice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110194
<dholbach> thekorn: example pages for the bug are bug 64538, bug 41335, bug 73266, bug 49608
<ubotu> Malone bug 64538 in evolution "window resizing limited due to the new search bar" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64538
<ubotu> Malone bug 41335 in totem "DVD playing is not working correctly with totem-gstreamer" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41335
<ubotu> Malone bug 73266 in gnome-power-manager "regression: Incorrect battery status reported on Acer laptops in edgy" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73266
<ubotu> Malone bug 49608 in gtk+2.0 "Incorperate Beagle searching into GtkFileChooser" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49608
<dholbach> apart from that the xpath branch seems quite happy
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hi dholbach
<dholbach> thekorn: I didn't think that using xpath and scraping information from LP pages (for real) was that painful :-(
<dholbach> wow you can delete attachments now
<ubotu> New bug: #110197 in ubuntu-meta (main) "32 bit applications no longer run in 64 bit Feisty environment " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110197
<seb128> dholbach: it's possible for ages
<seb128> dholbach: I did clean some gaim ones weeks ago
<dholbach> ok
<saispo> hi dholbach, seb128 :)
<seb128> lu saispo
<dholbach> heya saispo
<dholbach> saispo: thanks for joining the desktop and the telepathy team
<saispo> :)
<saispo> i really love this distribution, i'm a Mandriva contributor since 2000 but now i switch to Ubuntu slowly :)
* dholbach hugs saispo
<dholbach> good to have you in the team - let me know if you need any help
<ubotu> New bug: #110199 in tk8.4 (main) "[apport]  wish8.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in Tk_ImageChanged()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110199
<ubotu> New bug: #110200 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV in PyType_IsSubtype()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110200
<seb128> saispo: nice ;)
<thekorn> dholbach: I pushed a new revision of xpath, that should fix the crash in the info table
<dholbach> thekorn: you ROCK
<thekorn> dholbach: give me more crashes! :) my problem is that I only test the code on a few packages...
<Admiral_Chicago> give me more crashes...wow
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a new one
<dholbach> thekorn: once we have more exceptions / assertions with bugnumbers and unittest in bughelper, I'll add the problematic test cases all to a trythesebugs.txt file to make sure we don't regress / break
<dholbach> how does that sound?
<ubotu> New bug: #110202 in bluez-utils (main) ""hcitool dev" cannot find bluetooth device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110202
<ubotu> New bug: #110203 in Ubuntu "was trown out to gdm greeter as i was surfing ubuntu.com (Logged in)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110203
<thekorn> dholbach: sounds very good, nice idea
<dholbach> thekorn: your patch looks very good
<dholbach> no breakage until now
<dholbach> after we merged I'll add an assertion for the empty url in the BugAttachment constructor (and print out the bugnr) - but maybe you fixed that bug in .xpath :)
<thekorn> already did it
<dholbach> rock on :-)))
<thekorn> will be in the next push
<thekorn> but it should be fixed in xpath
<dholbach> you rock!
<thekorn> I think the problem was the RegEx, as always
<dholbach> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #110205 in Ubuntu "PS3: Ubuntu eject disk automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110205
<ubotu> New bug: #110206 in icecast-server (universe) "[apport]  package icecast-server failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110206
<ubotu> New bug: #110207 in swscanner (universe) "SWScanner crashes with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110207
<ubotu> New bug: #110208 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy and Dvorak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110208
<ubotu> New bug: #110209 in transcode (multiverse) "only one core used in intel core duo processor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110209
<ubotu> New bug: #110210 in Ubuntu "Unable to mount external USB hard drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110210
<ubotu> New bug: #110211 in Ubuntu "Feisty: No longer prompts for emtying trash on eject." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110211
<dholbach> thekorn: seems the url in bug.attachment bug stays - but we'll surely catch it with the assertion you added
<ubotu> New bug: #110212 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on www.kombirom.nl/online" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212
<thekorn> dholbach: you mean you sometimes get type(url)==NoneType? did you get a bug number?
<dholbach> no, i just restarted with the newest checkout
<ubotu> New bug: #110213 in ekiga (main) "Not a bug; need help on account info in ekiga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110213
<ubotu> New bug: #110214 in qtparted (main) "[apport]  qtparted crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110214
<ubotu> New bug: #110215 in Ubuntu "IP Address reported backwards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110215
<ubotu> New bug: #110216 in synaptic (main) "width of columns cannot be adjusted to my needs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110216
<ubotu> New bug: #110218 in compiz (main) ""Scale": "Initiate All" problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110218
<dholbach> thekorn: the assertion does not seem to get triggered
<ubotu> New bug: #110053 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@draw_arrow]  [@IA__gtk_paint_arrow] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110053
<ubotu> New bug: #110219 in python-gnuplot (universe) "python-gnuplot package not working in feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110219
<ubotu> New bug: #37239 in network-manager (main) "VPN connection should alter /etc/resolv.conf" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37239
<ubotu> New bug: #107628 in lighttpd (universe) "DoS-vulnerability in lighttpd" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107628
<thekorn> dholbach: hmm, than this error maybe is raised somewhere else...
<thekorn> >>> url = None
<thekorn> >>> print url.split("/")[-2:] 
<thekorn> Traceback (most recent call last):
<thekorn>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<thekorn> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'
<thekorn> ok, that is not the same error!
<ubotu> New bug: #53036 in graveman (universe) "Graveman isn't placed in the same menu as other burning applications" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53036
<ubotu> New bug: #103433 in sonata (universe) "Sonata freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103433
<ubotu> New bug: #110063 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@nsNativeComponentLoader::SelfRegisterDll]  -- Colorzilla (dup-of: 85382)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110063
<ubotu> New bug: #110070 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110070
<ubotu> New bug: #110090 in firefox (main) "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@js_AllocRawStack]  [@js_AllocRawStack] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110090
<ubotu> New bug: #110118 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@XPC_WN_Helper_NewResolve]  [@js_LookupPropertyWithFlags] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110118
<ubotu> New bug: #110221 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110221
<ubotu> New bug: #110222 in dasher (universe) "Please sync dasher from Unstable" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110222
<ubotu> New bug: #3737 in arts (main) "artsd crashes (segv)  daily. No apparent cause." [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3737
<ubotu> New bug: #22336 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CPU overheats during high usage "throttling <not supported>"" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<ubotu> New bug: #108382 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ps2 mouse does not work in Feisty FINAL VERSION" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108382
<ubotu> New bug: #110162 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@IM_get_input_context]  [@nsWindow::IMELoseFocus]  (dup-of: 85627)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110162
<ubotu> New bug: #110213 in ekiga (main) "Not a bug; need help on account info in ekiga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110213
<ubotu> New bug: #110223 in gconf-editor (main) "Please merge gconf-editor from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110223
<ubotu> New bug: #92212 in xawtv (universe) "[apport]  xawtv crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92212
<ubotu> New bug: #110170 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  [@??]  [@vtable for nsStandardURL] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110170
<ubotu> New bug: #64587 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "log says "ata1 is slow to respond, please be patient"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64587
<ubotu> New bug: #99018 in Ubuntu "ata2 errors with CDRW drive renders drive inaccessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99018
<ubotu> New bug: #102044 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PS3: Kernel floods log and console with errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102044
<ubotu> New bug: #109071 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@ gtk_widget_event_internal]  [@ ??]  (dup-of: 94749)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109071
<ubotu> New bug: #110224 in synaptic (main) "synaptic opens web browser with root privileges and settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110224
<thekorn> dholbach: ok I got the solution while lunch: it breaks here:
<thekorn>             os.path.expanduser(os.path.join(attachments_path,
<thekorn>                          bug.sourcepackage, str(bug.bugnumber),
<thekorn>                          string.join(self.url.split("/")[-2:] , "/")))
<thekorn> if bug.sourcepackage = None !
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> how do we manage to have the sourcepackage empty?
<thekorn> well we set sourcepackage = None if the bugs target is "ubuntu"
<ubotu> New bug: #1489 in gforge (universe) "package fail on "seting up" stage" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489
<ubotu> New bug: #78282 in vnc4 (universe) "vnc4server does not start Desktop environment after security update" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78282
<ubotu> New bug: #80200 in python2.5 (main) "Latest python2.5-minimal update in Feisty fails" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80200
<ubotu> New bug: #87398 in network-manager (main) "Networkmanager does not find a wireless network which is set to not broadcast ssid  (dup-of: 50214)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87398
<ubotu> New bug: #94940 in avahi (main) "mdns listed in nsswitch.conf causes excessive time  for dns lookups" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94940
<ubotu> New bug: #95140 in compiz (main) "windows don't get focused when switching virtual desktops with desktop-effects enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95140
<ubotu> New bug: #110180 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@IM_get_input_context]  [@nsWindow::IMELoseFocus]  (dup-of: 85627)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110180
<ubotu> New bug: #110212 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on www.kombirom.nl/online" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212
<ubotu> New bug: #110225 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110225
<ubotu> New bug: #110226 in libgail-gnome (main) "please sync libgail-gnome from unstable" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110226
<thekorn> dholbach: setting sourcepackage to none in this case make sense to me, to avoid this chrash I would suggest "str(bug.sourcepackage)" in this os.path.join
<ubotu> New bug: #99805 in amarok (main) "Amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 92522)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99805
<ubotu> New bug: #107983 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager does not try mirrors for dist-upgrader" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107983
<ubotu> New bug: #110058 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110058
<ubotu> New bug: #110227 in hwdb-client (main) "epson scaner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110227
<ubotu> New bug: #110228 in gnome-games (main) "gnomemines pause when moving or resizing window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110228
<dholbach> thekorn: ok
<dholbach> thekorn: that said, I'm happy to merge .xpath
<dholbach> if you want to do the merge, that's cool with me
<ubotu> New bug: #110229 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  smplayer" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110229
<ubotu> New bug: #110230 in gnome-panel (main) "panell disappears when I select different desk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110230
<ubotu> New bug: #110231 in pyvtk (universe) "no numpy support in package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110231
<ubotu> New bug: #110232 in fontforge (main) "Transparent Background when used with Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110232
<ubotu> New bug: #78369 in poppler "Evince does not print a particular PDF properly" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78369
<ubotu> New bug: #110045 in firefox (main) "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@NP_Shutdown]  -- libflashplayer.so" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110045
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, cool, will merge it
<danohuiginn> any german-speakers here?
<dholbach> danohuiginn: yes
<danohuiginn> bug 110227 has a comment (in german) that seems to have no connection to the bug itself. just wanted to check I'm not missing something
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110227 in hwdb-client "epson scaner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110227
<dholbach> danohuiginn: "unfortunately epson scaner perfection 4180 photo does not work"
<danohuiginn> yeah, that's what I thought. Thanks
<dholbach> danohuiginn: I find gnome-translate very helpful
<dholbach> (for languages I don't speak)
<ubotu> New bug: #97027 in totem (main) "totem-xine stopped playing audiofiles" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97027
<ubotu> New bug: #110233 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  static configuration of wired network connection in NetworkManager dosen't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110233
<danohuiginn> thanks, dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #60243 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Does not resume from suspend" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60243
<ubotu> New bug: #110215 in Ubuntu "IP Address reported backwards" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110215
<ubotu> New bug: #110236 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwDBTreeList::SwDBTreeList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110236
<ubotu> New bug: #109914 in epiphany-extensions "Epiphany extensions are not using the localised strings" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109914
<ubotu> New bug: #1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> New bug: #87951 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Compact flash (with PCMCIA adaptor) does not mount" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87951
<ubotu> New bug: #105834 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty] no way to install kernel 2-6-20-14 on AMD 64 machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105834
<ubotu> New bug: #109950 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-database configuration cannot connect to MySQL database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109950
<ubotu> New bug: #108571 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend [to RAM and to disk]  broken in 2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108571
<ubotu> New bug: #57141 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work after restart, only works on cold boot" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57141
<ubotu> New bug: #67722 in gthumb (main) "Remember sort order" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67722
<ubotu> New bug: #110238 in xen-source (universe) "System overload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110238
<ubotu> New bug: #110239 in irda-utils (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 upgrade failed due to irda-utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110239
<ubotu> New bug: #98999 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "hangs, windows become unresponsive without noapic" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98999
<ubotu> New bug: #110240 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator<< <QCString>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110240
<ubotu> New bug: #110241 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110241
<ubotu> New bug: #107443 in update-manager (main) "Authentication failed message in pure feisty install" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107443
<ubotu> New bug: #108834 in gnome-art (universe) "art manager closes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108834
<ubotu> New bug: #108948 in update-manager (main) "Error upgrading 6.10 x86_64 to 7.04" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108948
<ubotu> New bug: #109329 in update-manager (main) "nvidia upgrade failure" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109329
<ubotu> New bug: #110242 in cupsys (main) "Ignores bypass tray in PPD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110242
<ubotu> New bug: #3489 in gforge (universe) "gforge-db-postgresql package does not uninstall" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3489
<ubotu> New bug: #95830 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Parallels Desktop for Mac Optical Drive not recognized" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95830
<ubotu> New bug: #108350 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PS/2 mouse/mice does not work (dup-of: 108221)" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108350
<ubotu> New bug: #109378 in update-manager "Update Manager reports misleading sizes/counts" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109378
<ubotu> New bug: #109382 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109382
<ubotu> New bug: #109397 in update-manager "update-manager becomes unresponsive because it cannot download ReleaseAnnouncement (needs sensible timeout)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109397
<ubotu> New bug: #110138 in Ubuntu "blkid reports incorrect info / update-grub fails to resolve UUID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110138
<ubotu> New bug: #110243 in evolution (main) "Evolution import calendar from Outlook goes into Contacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110243
<ubotu> New bug: #108910 in update-manager (main) "upgrade error from edgy server to feisty server becasue invoke-rc.d fails at "at"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108910
<ubotu> New bug: #109469 in smart (universe) "[apport]  smart crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109469
<ubotu> New bug: #109479 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu CDRomUpgrade script crashes (dup-of: 107451)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109479
<ubotu> New bug: #110244 in Ubuntu "systemsetting's x-window configuration crashes aber update to feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110244
<ubotu> New bug: #110245 in Ubuntu "Dmraid(fakeraid) failed upgrade from egdy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110245
<ubotu> New bug: #105260 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105260
<ubotu> New bug: #107820 in powernowd (main) "update-manager failed to install powernowd" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107820
<ubotu> New bug: #61108 in grub (main) "GRUB's menu.lst modified in wrong way -> Error 15 File not found on next reboot" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61108
<ubotu> New bug: #104332 in rdesktop (main) "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104332
<ubotu> New bug: #109593 in avahi (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109593
<ubotu> New bug: #110246 in firefox (main) "Firefox main window loosing focus performing certain tasks on gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110246
<ubotu> New bug: #110247 in hal (main) "Automounting firewire disk devices doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110247
<ubotu> New bug: #110249 in Ubuntu "won't install updates after new installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110249
<ubotu> New bug: #108597 in update-manager (main) "unresolvable problem after intallationo of printer driver" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108597
<ubotu> New bug: #108658 in module-init-tools (main) "dist upgrade abort in module-init-tools preinst" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108658
<ubotu> New bug: #108662 in software-properties (main) "Add custom 3:rd party repository from insiode Synaptic issue" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108662
<ubotu> New bug: #110173 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Nvidia i2c warning in Feisty Fawn kernel log" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110173
<ubotu> New bug: #110248 in bittornado (main) "BitTornado does not store configuration. (dup-of: 109799)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110248
<ubotu> New bug: #91552 in amarok (main) "Crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91552
<ubotu> New bug: #110020 in update-manager (main) "Missing localization in update manager (german)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110020
<ubotu> New bug: #110251 in udev (main) "Different UUID between udev and fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110251
<ubotu> New bug: #108702 in notification-daemon (main) "multiple notification bubbles overlap" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108702
<ubotu> New bug: #109548 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading to Feisty fails with fatal error" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109548
<ubotu> New bug: #110252 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl-xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110252
<ubotu> New bug: #109599 in update-manager (main) "upgrade doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109599
<ubotu> New bug: #110079 in gmailfs (universe) "[apport]  mount.gmailfs crashed with NameError in parseCommandLineArgs()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110079
<ubotu> New bug: #110253 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110253
<ubotu> New bug: #83728 in firestarter (universe) "[SRU/dapper & edgy]  Cannot purge Firestarter" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83728
<ubotu> New bug: #108449 in mesa (main) "libgl1-mesa-glx already installed and configured" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108449
<ubotu> New bug: #107736 in gaim (main) "Gaim counts bad the news emails." [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107736
<ubotu> New bug: #108576 in grub (main) "I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and the kernel did not upgrade" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108576
<ubotu> New bug: #109683 in update-manager (main) "Update from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 not initialize" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109683
<ubotu> New bug: #19749 in ubiquity (main) "SATA HDD not recognized during Breezy Colony 4 install or Dapper Flight 3 or Edgy Eft or Feisty Fawn" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19749
<ubotu> New bug: #108800 in update-manager (main) "No Cancel Option during Distribution Upgrade download" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108800
<ubotu> New bug: #109661 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed Edgy->Feisty (dup-of: 107188)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109661
<ubotu> New bug: #110081 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate() (dup-of: 110057)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110081
<ubotu> New bug: #110120 in libapache-mod-chroot (universe) "API module structure `chroot_module` in ... is garbled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110120
<ubotu> New bug: #78017 in firehol (universe) "firehol no longer starts on Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78017
<ubotu> New bug: #102290 in compiz (main) "Video does not work with Desktop Effects enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102290
<ubotu> New bug: #107871 in update-manager "Crash on 2nd attempt to upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107871
<ubotu> New bug: #108220 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Ps/2 Logitech wheel mouse optic not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108220
<ubotu> New bug: #109625 in devmapper (main) "Edgy to Feisty upgrade aborted "Could not install 'dmsetup'"" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109625
<ubotu> New bug: #110057 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110057
<ubotu> New bug: #110255 in kdepim (main) "KMail Spell Checker identifies words without spaces between them as correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110255
<ubotu> New bug: #5161 in vnc (main) "vncserver Segmentation fault" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5161
<ubotu> New bug: #24250 in update-manager (main) "Doesn't honor gnome proxy settigs" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24250
<ubotu> New bug: #93081 in kdebase "konqueror does not accept SSL certificates "forever"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93081
<ubotu> New bug: #97555 in xorg (main) "direct rendering no longer works" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97555
<ubotu> New bug: #108925 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "7.04 upgrade failed: installArchives() failed at flashplugin" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108925
<ubotu> New bug: #109602 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with TypeError in timeout)()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109602
<ubotu> New bug: #109894 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end() (dup-of: 105752)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109894
<ubotu> New bug: #66483 in sdl-mixer1.2 (main) "Sound crackles & snaps when SDL volume not set at 100%" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66483
<ubotu> New bug: #95027 in update-manager (main) "Error during upgrade - failed to fetch packages" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95027
<ubotu> New bug: #104713 in debian-installer (main) "[Feisty]  Kubuntu installer freezes at 85%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104713
<ubotu> New bug: #105083 in glabels (universe) "can't start glabels" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105083
<ubotu> New bug: #109597 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (main) "MergedFB not working with mga driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109597
<ubotu> New bug: #110258 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV Printing to PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110258
<ubotu> New bug: #110259 in knetworkmanager (main) "wireless conncection stops at configuring device step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110259
<ubotu> New bug: #110260 in Ubuntu "Installation freezes at 83% "language packs"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110260
<ubotu> New bug: #78887 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session doesn't work under vnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78887
<ubotu> New bug: #109969 in Ubuntu "Error in /etc/rc2.d/S95dial" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109969
<ubotu> New bug: #100123 in compiz (main) "Playing vdeo in totem gives black window in Feisty beta (dup-of: 102290)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100123
<ubotu> New bug: #108479 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade (to Feisty) fails: coreutils can not be installed if there is a different install-info in PATH" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108479
<ubotu> New bug: #110261 in Ubuntu "Kernel crashes while using Skype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110261
<ubotu> New bug: #110262 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in KSycocaEntry::read()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110262
<ubotu> New bug: #57379 in Ubuntu "end users should not have to access BIOS whatsoever to install Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57379
<ubotu> New bug: #97071 in aptitude (main) "lyx-qt not installable via sources" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97071
<ubotu> New bug: #106393 in openoffice.org (main) "PDF-export in OpenOffice Writer using Gentium (bold) as font is crippled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106393
<ubotu> New bug: #109559 in lighttpd (universe) "Upgrade of Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 (x64) has caused that lighttpd to no longer starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109559
<ubotu> New bug: #110263 in vnc4 (universe) "VNC package vnc4server has broken  XFIXES extension, breaking GTK apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110263
<ubotu> New bug: #110264 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110264
<ubotu> New bug: #110265 in firefox (main) "Using the JavaScript Command delete(array) causes Firefox to close after any further useraction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110265
<ubotu> New bug: #89321 in firefox (main) "Firefox font selector dropdown is unusably tiny" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89321
<ubotu> New bug: #108500 in gnome-app-install (main) "add remove app stops responding in fiesty fawn (gksu?)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108500
<ubotu> New bug: #109798 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty Failed (dup-of: 107188)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109798
<ubotu> New bug: #109814 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109814
<ubotu> New bug: #110178 in imagemagick (main) "[needs-packaging] Imagemagick-6.3.3" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110178
<ubotu> New bug: #110210 in hal (main) "Unable to mount external USB hard drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110210
<ubotu> New bug: #105548 in acon (universe) "Some key combinations don't work under Feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105548
<ubotu> New bug: #108468 in gaim (main) "buddy windows is wide three to four times the desktop and impossible to resize " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108468
<ubotu> New bug: #110266 in firefox (main) "Using the JavaScript Command delete(array) causes Firefox to close after any further useraction (dup-of: 110265)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110266
<ubotu> New bug: #110267 in alsa-driver (main) "feisty conexant audio does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110267
<ubotu> New bug: #110268 in gweled (universe) "gweled does not record high scores" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110268
<ubotu> New bug: #25786 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes everytime when started, gives signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/25786
<ubotu> New bug: #70033 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager does NOT download nor install softwares" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70033
<ubotu> New bug: #103297 in Ubuntu "Kernel updater doesn't update grub's menu,lst correctly" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103297
<ubotu> New bug: #108008 in Ubuntu "bcm43xx module failure" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108008
<ubotu> New bug: #108371 in gnome-app-install (main) "[Feisty]  ummmm... just upgraded from Edgy and Add/Remove is empty!" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108371
<ubotu> New bug: #109765 in update-manager (main) "run apt-get autoclean after upgrade" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109765
<ubotu> New bug: #109787 in update-manager "update-manager edgy->feisty fails with subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109787
<ubotu> New bug: #110269 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with PartmanOptionError in must_find_one_script()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110269
<ubotu> New bug: #49083 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Investigate/Backport XFS Write Barrier fixes from 2.6.17" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49083
<ubotu> New bug: #77383 in vnc4 (universe) "vnc4 authentication bypass" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77383
<ubotu> New bug: #99684 in firefox (main) "Backspace key not ignored rather than displaying previous url in Firefox 2.0.0.3" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99684
<ubotu> New bug: #106196 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects ... no frames (dup-of: 103429)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106196
<ubotu> New bug: #106958 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Network is unstable with Intel 82540EM ethernet card" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106958
<ubotu> New bug: #109755 in update-manager (main) "update-manager could not initialize..." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109755
<ubotu> New bug: #109758 in update-manager (main) "mysql upgrade causes update-manager to fail on edgy-> feisty (HD full)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109758
<ubotu> New bug: #110270 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110270
<ubotu> New bug: #110271 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110271
<ubotu> New bug: #49740 in sawfish (universe) "Windows disappear from desktop, but continue to run" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49740
<ubotu> New bug: #110273 in gnome-panel (main) "Nvidia Driver uninstallation fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110273
<ubotu> New bug: #63090 in hal (main) "do not eject all USB/Firewire devices" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63090
<ubotu> New bug: #91588 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric-gtk suggests gnumeric-plugins-extra but is removed by it" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91588
<ubotu> New bug: #107852 in update-manager (main) "error on upgrading Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107852
<ubotu> New bug: #109926 in nautilus (main) "past file on nautilus not possible" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109926
<ubotu> New bug: #110172 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.01 crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110172
<Kaleo> is there a particural reason for being hit so hard by bug reports ?
<seb128> lot of numbers are not new bugs
<seb128> dunno what the bot is doing
<Kaleo> ok
<seb128> Seveas: ^
<Hobbsee> bot is on crack, again
<Kaleo> ubotu: stop smoking please.
<Seveas> grmbl...
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> malone got renamed to launchpad internally
<Seveas> gotta move over the 'bug exists' lists..
<ubotu> New bug: #15451 in openoffice.org (main) "Ubuntu / SMB network error using documnets" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/15451
<ubotu> New bug: #107372 in beryl-core (universe) "window turns black after minimize and maximize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107372
<ubotu> New bug: #108408 in update-manager (main) "Cannot complete upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108408
<ubotu> New bug: #108418 in konq-kim (universe) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108418
<ubotu> New bug: #108868 in update-manager (main) "upgrade crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108868
<ubotu> New bug: #110064 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110064
<ubotu> New bug: #107536 in base-installer (main) "/etc/papersize with "a4" included in Edgy install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107536
<jsgotangco> dholbach: alright with you if i assign all relevant gnome-pilot bugs to pda team?
<Seveas> the old-bug-reporting-again should no longer happen
<dholbach> yeah, sure, jsgotangco
<ubotu> New bug: #104069 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  cpu heats a lot and laptop turn off" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104069
<ubotu> New bug: #110276 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Typo in check for Win in Kubuntu System Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110276
<ubotu> New bug: #110277 in kdepim (main) "Akregator crashes inside kontact when logging out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110277
<ubotu> New bug: #110278 in gq (universe) "New gq unable to connect a ldap server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110278
<jjesse> ah ubotu is now caught up
<Seveas> almost
<pochu> nice :)
<Seveas> blame mpt, he wanted me to remove all references to malone :)
* Hobbsee blames Seveas 
* Seveas makes a mental note to throw hobbsee in the pool at UDS
* Hobbsee will beat Seveas into a pulp if he does.
<Hobbsee> and elky will probably shove you in too
<jjesse> can i get pictures if that haoppens?
<Nafallo> I want pictures to :-)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I'm not afraid of elky, I know her weak spots >:)
<Hobbsee> hmph
* Hobbsee will hide behind Mithrandir 
<Hobbsee> jjesse: no you cant
* Hobbsee shivers at the thought of that pool
<jjesse> grin
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i'll not come to another UDS again if you do.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, you don't like swimming?
<jsgotangco> impossible she lives in a huge island!
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i do, but i get cold very easily
<Hobbsee> so will freeze in a matter of seconds, if you threw me in
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ok, so I'll toss you in the pool if the water is warm enough, m'kay?
<Nafallo> spain isn't warm enough? :-)
* Hobbsee turns a lovely shade of blue, purple, and white
<Seveas> Nafallo, sssssssst
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: nope.  only 40C outside temp is warm enough
<Hobbsee> or 32+ C
<jsgotangco> hmm did the servers die
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heh, right
<Seveas> 32+ at uds could happen
<Nafallo> I want to see that multicolored Hobbsee though. that would be kewl :-)
<Seveas> hehe
<Arby> anybody else finding LP non-responsive?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: that'd be fun :)
<Seveas> Ubuntu 8.04 will be the Howling Hobbsee ;)
* pochu bets it will be 40+ C :p
<Hobbsee> haha
<Nafallo> LOL
<pochu> luckily you're not in Sevilla in August
<Nafallo> not Horny Hammerhead then? ;-)
<pochu> Seveas: lol :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: at least it'll be a nice change to here...
<Hobbsee> then i'll come back and freeze :(
<Seveas> what's the temp in .au now?
<Seveas> it's 23C here
<txwikinger2> Hi folks... I am seeing a lot of questions about people not being able to boot in the answer tracker.. mostly with the tty error message.. Is there some particular information to obtain that would help to fix it ?
<pochu> remove quit usplash from the boot line, and see the error
<Hobbsee> Seveas: 15C, apparently
<txwikinger2> Can you do this on the LiveCD as well through some arguments ?
<pochu> txwikinger2: I think so
<pochu> when you insert the cd, before going to "start or install Ubuntu"
<pochu> there should be an option there
<pochu> not sure which one, though
<txwikinger2> yep that's what I mean
<txwikinger2> ok.. I will have a look
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<jsgotangco> meltdown?
<Seveas> no
<txwikinger2> Launchpad seems to be done too
<txwikinger2> down
<jsgotangco> yeah
<Mithrandir> 15:42 < Ng> there is a general issue at the moment with the data centre. sysadmin strike ninjas are en route
<jsgotangco> even archive
<txwikinger2> and ubuntu.com
<jsgotangco> yeah DC issues
<txwikinger2> Time to go home :D
<Nafallo> Mithrandir: ninjas! :-D
<jsgotangco> lol
<bddebian> Boo
<petter_> hello everyone!
<jsgotangco> ah well what to do
<jsgotangco> shucks and i was on a roll
<petter_> I'm new to triaging bugs...could you people help me out with a simple question?
<pochu> !ask | petter_
<ubotu> petter_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pochu> :)
<jsgotangco> ah well but LP is down since the whole data centre went down
<petter_> hehehe
<petter_> well, there's a dude that has filed a bug on totem-mozilla not working in firefox 3 alpha. But that version of firefox is no where near available in ubuntu. Should it be rejected or what should I do with it?
<pochu> petter_: reject
<pochu> of course tell him why you're rejecting it ;)
<pochu> e.g. it's not in the repos and we're not mozilla :)
<petter_> yeah. of course.
<pochu> you can link him also to the mozilla bugzilla :)
<pochu> bug 1
<pochu> Seveas: where's ubotu? :)
<pochu> hmm, lp is off, ok :)
<pochu> 16:12 <    ubotu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out
<yLothar> can i ask here for a bug with nm-applet?
<pochu> sure
<petter_> gah. what's up with launchpad now :/
<yLothar> pochu: ok. I've done a lot of searching today about bugs with nm-applet
<yLothar> pochu: my problem is this: when i dont' plug in my network cable when i boot up my laptop then nm-applet shows me wired connections as disabled (greyed out)
<yLothar> pochu: (sorry for my english...)
<yLothar> pochu: about that: my wireless connections works very well
<pochu> yLothar: your english is fine :)
<yLothar> pochu: thx. In /etc/network/interfaces i've put only 2 lines about loopback interface
<yLothar> pochu: so, as i've learned in different forum's post, my eth0 and eth1 are both handled by network-manager. Is it right?
<pochu> yLothar: sorry, I'm not good with networking, but sure somebody else will be able to help you
<pochu> but yes, n-m should handle them, afaik
<hggdh> yLothar: indeed this is correct
<yLothar> pochu: ok, thank you
<yLothar> i've been using ubuntu with nm-applet since 2 months (edgy) without any problem...
<pochu> bug 1
<hggdh> pochu: it seems lp is still down
<pochu> bug the DC is up again
<hggdh> I just got a 503 on lp
<Nafallo> 16:25 < Spads> We are still working to bring things back on-line
<ubotu> New bug: #110282 in ktorrent (main) "[SPONSOR]  KTorrent 2.1.4 sources for Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110282
<ubotu> New bug: #110283 in debian-installer (main) "installing 7.04 desktop i386 didn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110283
<el_ericho> Hi everybody, Could you help me to fix a bug. I need some orientation.
<bdmurray> el_ericho: maybe what bug?
<el_ericho> i had reported the bug #109799 and i want to fix it because seems to be easy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109799 in bittornado "Bittornado preferences diaog doesn't save the new preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109799
<el_ericho> i'm not an english speaker, sorry..
<ubotu> New bug: #110284 in openoffice.org (main) "Duplex collation is not configured correctly in openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110284
<bdmurray> el_ericho: If you want to try writing a patch for it ubuntu-devel may be the best channel
<el_ericho> bdmurray, Ok, thank you
<Hobbsee> !info Bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.17-1 (feisty), package size 146 kB, installed size 848 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #110286 in realplayer (multiverse) "Real Player 10.0.8.805 keeps crashing firefox" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110286
<ubotu> New bug: #110287 in bash (main) "Inclusion of /usr/local/games in PATH" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110287
<ubotu> New bug: #110288 in knetworkmanager (main) "rt2500 not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110288
<ubotu> New bug: #110289 in heartbeat-2 (universe) "heartbeat-2: /var/run/heartbeat dir not created" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110289
<ubotu> New bug: #110290 in debian-installer (main) "ubuntu should install on encrypted devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110290
<ubotu> New bug: #110291 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System hibernates but does not resume (does a normal boot)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110291
<ubotu> New bug: #110292 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 7.04 install fails when setting up Grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110292
<ubotu> New bug: #110293 in Ubuntu "nokia 6288 usb file transfer crashes system on Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110293
<ubotu> New bug: #110294 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Feisty: KDE System Settings crashed after installing 'foomatic-db-gutenprint' and rebuilding database (backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110294
<pochu> hi thekorn!
<thekorn> hey pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #110295 in gthumb (main) "gThumb is unable to fully display an .xcf image" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110295
<ubotu> New bug: #110296 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110296
<ubotu> New bug: #110299 in Ubuntu "Intel 82945G/GZ card freezes computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110299
<petter_> hey pochu,how about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/110086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110086 in amarok "Amarok inserts a gap between tracks during CD playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<petter_> it should be confirmed since it's confirmed upstream right?
<pochu> petter_: looking
<ubotu> New bug: #110298 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at arch/i386/lib/usercopy.c:873" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110298
<ubotu> New bug: #110300 in Ubuntu "slune crashes immediately after opening black window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110300
<ubotu> New bug: #110301 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer: does not correctly read "disc artist" from musicbrainz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110301
<pochu> petter_: yes, you can confirm it
<petter_> Okey, great. I have been looking for a duplicate, but couldn't find it so I'll do that.
<ubotu> New bug: #110302 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110302
<ubotu> New bug: #110303 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn does not recover properly from auto shutdown." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110303
<ubotu> New bug: #110304 in Ubuntu "Feisty crash possibly related to mdadm/raid5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110304
<ubotu> New bug: #110305 in gnomebaker (universe) "no translatable template in rosetta for gnomebaker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110305
<ubotu> New bug: #110307 in gdm (main) "gdm circles vs asterisks in password entry" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110307
<ubotu> New bug: #110308 in Ubuntu "openoffice presentaciones me deja ubuntu colgado" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110308
<ubotu> New bug: #110309 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110309
<ubotu> New bug: #110311 in Ubuntu "system freezes with multiple applications crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110311
<ubotu> New bug: #110312 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "rt61 kernel-2.6.20-15 module does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110312
<ubotu> New bug: #110314 in autogen (main) "autogen getopt.tpl depends on guile-config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110314
<ubotu> New bug: #110315 in Ubuntu "I cannot set volume and Ubuntu uses only the integrated speaker of my PC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110315
<ubotu> New bug: #110316 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110316
<ubotu> New bug: #110317 in Ubuntu "feisty fawn install CD horrendously slow/unusable on underpowered machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110317
<ubotu> New bug: #110318 in linux-meta (main) "Bluetooth fails to initialise in Asus F3F series notebook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110318
<ubotu> New bug: #110319 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110319
<ubotu> New bug: #110322 in sitecopy (universe) "sitecopy does not work with multiple sites in .sitecopyrc file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110322
<ubotu> New bug: #110323 in blender (universe) "64-bit built of Blender 2.43 should not be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110323
<pikkio> hi
<pikkio> what? Today is the Hug day?
<ubotu> New bug: #110324 in kvm (universe) "computer freezes after running kvm for the second time after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110324
<ubotu> New bug: #110325 in network-manager (main) "kubuntu upgrade to 7.04 broke wpa wireless link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110325
<pochu> pikkio: that topic is old, I'm afraid :)
<pikkio> ah, oki :)
<ubotu> New bug: #110327 in gnome-panel (main) "Game Performance 3D much weaker with Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110327
<ubotu> New bug: #110328 in gftp (main) "internationalization problem with the "Download and upload files using multiple file transfer protocols" tooltip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110328
<ubotu> New bug: #110329 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110329
<ubotu> New bug: #110330 in file-roller (main) "[apport]  file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110330
<ubotu> New bug: #110331 in ktorrent (main) "Feisty: Ktorrent crashed, don't know why (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110331
<ubotu> New bug: #110332 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110332
<ubotu> New bug: #110333 in autogen (main) "missing includes in getopt.tpl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110333
<ubotu> New bug: #110334 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Sfnt_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110334
<ubotu> New bug: #110335 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "index.html is a dangling symlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110335
<ubotu> New bug: #110336 in rhythmbox (main) "Can't read Internet playlist directly if RB is close." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110336
<ubotu> New bug: #110337 in pyspf (universe) "Gutsy sync request pyspf 2.0.3-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110337
<ubotu> New bug: #110338 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110338
<ubotu> New bug: #110339 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "ubuntustudio-audio-plugins should depend on vcf, not on vcf-plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110339
<ubotu> New bug: #110340 in vcf-plugins (universe) "package vcf-plugins should be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110340
<ubotu> New bug: #110342 in livehttpheaders (universe) "feisty: doesn't install into Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110342
<ubotu> New bug: #110344 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110344
<ubotu> New bug: #110345 in gnome-panel (main) "usb  disk umount problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110345
<ubotu> New bug: #110346 in torcs (universe) "Please sync torcs 1.2.4-3 (universe) from Debian (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110346
<zorglu_> q. how do i mark a 'bug' as an enhancement in launchpad ? i filled a bug which is more an enhancement than a defect
<ubotu> New bug: #110347 in Ubuntu "USB Does Not Work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110347
<ubotu> New bug: #110348 in kde-systemsettings (main) "KDE system settings fails to change GTK styles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110348
<ubotu> New bug: #110349 in ffmpeg (universe) "no mp3 support, even with universe enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110349
<ubotu> New bug: #110350 in Ubuntu "results of gksu "update-manager -c -d - no upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110350
<ubotu> New bug: #110352 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Grammatical error in handbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110352
<ubotu> New bug: #110353 in docbook-utils (main) "docbook-utils should depend on lynx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110353
<ubotu> New bug: #110354 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110354
<ubotu> New bug: #110356 in stlport5.1 (universe) "libstlport5.1-dbg does not support debug mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110356
<ubotu> New bug: #110357 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Add link in handbook" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110357
<nevermind_> QUESTION: having timeouts with irq on using synaptics touchpad on my acer travelmate 250, running latest stable ubuntu
<nevermind_> had same prob with all linux distris so far, on the web there are a few bootloader tricks, that didnt do for me
<bdmurray> nevermind_: Have you filed a bug about it yet?
<nevermind_> nope, since i thought maybe one else might already the acer tm 250s got sold quite well a few years ago...
<nevermind_> lemme look up
<nevermind_> i might also be doing simply something wrong, so i wasnt sure)
<bdmurray> nevermind_: the full output of dmesg after booting up would be helpful in troubleshooting your issue
<nevermind_> when i use the synaptics device with my fingers, the cursor gets stuck sometimes, and drops communications thus go very fast to another point on screen
<nevermind_> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #110358 in fontconfig (main) "Updating /var/cache/fontconfig with no-bitmaps disables bitmap fonts also for users that enable them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110358
<ubotu> New bug: #110359 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() (pressed on export...)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110359
<nevermind_> ill put it up on webspace, just a min
<bdmurray> nevermind_: okay, I'm in another meeting at the moment but will look at it asap
<nevermind_> tyvm
<nevermind_> in chan?
<nevermind_> or /msg?
<ubotu> New bug: #110360 in teg (universe) "merge teg 0.11.1-4 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110360
<bdmurray> either way
<nevermind_> http://www.neverslair-blog.net/dmesg.log.txt
<nevermind_> also got a heat prob on that box, but i dont think that one is sw related)
<nevermind_> well, but one thing at a time)
<bdmurray> nevermind_: Have you tried "(try 'pci=assign-busses')" or "pci=routeirq"?
<nevermind_> not yet...
<nevermind_> i tried something with the acpi parameters
<bdmurray> I'd give each of those a try separately
<nevermind_> ok, lemme try out straight
<ubotu> New bug: #110362 in firefox (main) "Opening File prompts "Save File As" Control window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110362
<ubotu> New bug: #110363 in gaim (main) "Incomming messages uses Cyrillic characters instead of accented latin when CP1250 codepage set in ICQ account options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110363
<ubotu> New bug: #110364 in torcs (universe) "[apport]  torcs-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110364
<ubotu> New bug: #110365 in mairix (universe) "Please sync mairix 0.20-1 (universe) from Debian (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110365
<ubotu> New bug: #110366 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-core failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 110367)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110366
<habeeb> A guy is creating too many openoffice duplicates..
<ubotu> New bug: #110367 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-calc failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110367
<ubotu> New bug: #110368 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  MPlayerThumbs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110368
<ubotu> New bug: #110369 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome system monitor system info tab image bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110369
<habeeb> Ehm, should I mark as duplicates every bug report that user creates? He is creating bug reports for every component of openoffice with the same ammount of info in each one.
<Arby> habeeb: yes seems reasonable
<Arby> it actually looks like an update-manager bug.
<Arby> so the package assignment should probably be changed.
<ubotu> New bug: #110370 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package python-uno failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110370
<ubotu> New bug: #110371 in arts (main) "application crashed, probably on power down due to low battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110371
<ubotu> New bug: #110372 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-base failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 110367)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110372
<habeeb> :s
<habeeb> I see..
<Arby> mvo: is bug 110367 and friends update-manager?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110367 in openoffice.org "[apport]  package openoffice.org-calc failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110367
<mvo> Arby: let me have a look
<mvo> Arby: yes, sort of. " ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" is a error that really should be filtered out by update-manager but its currently not clever enoguh, sorry for that
<mvo> Arby: usually there is one root cause, that has e.g. a maintainer script failure
<Arby> mvo: thanks, just so they get assigned to the right package
<nevermind_> i dont wanna say it loude @ bdmurray , but your tip, especially pci=routeirq might have fixed more than just the synaptics problem=)
<Arby> habeeb: there's your answer.
<nevermind_> lets give it a few more mins, if nothing breaks...
<mvo> Arby: best is to either reject or mark as duplicate of the root cause
<habeeb> Arby: hmm, since I'm a noob in this stuff.. Can you like guide me?
<Arby> not really, I'm a noob too :)
<habeeb> heh
<Arby> I just knew mvo looks after update-manager
<Arby> mvo: which do you prefer reject or dupe?
<habeeb> mvo: so, could you help me or Arby ?
<Arby> since I assume it's you that has to handle them.
<mvo> Arby, habeeb: generally, if the report just has " ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured", just reject it. its not the users fault, u-m calls apport to file it automatically
<habeeb> I see..
<habeeb> So, how do I reject a bug?
<habeeb> I don't see the buttonz
<Arby> habeeb: it's under status
<Arby> click on the package name and you should get some more options
<habeeb> Aw there it is.
<habeeb> Thanks, Arby
<habeeb> And I guess I'll just reject it without a word or a comment.
<Arby> habeeb: no leave a comment explaining why
<mvo> thanks Arby and habeeb or helping with the bug triage! that is really really a great help for the developers
<mvo> I need to leave now, its late in my timezone :)
<habeeb> Goodnight.
<Arby> good night, happy to help
<ubotu> New bug: #110373 in Ubuntu "No progress indicator when fsck run on non-root partition during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110373
<ubotu> New bug: #110374 in libtrash (universe) "Missing symlink in /usr/lib/libtrash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110374
<bdmurray> nevermind_: done now with my meeting
<nevermind_> your tip with pci=routeirq "seems" to have fixed this manner of the machine
<nevermind_> ill keep it a bit trying around do, so one fix doesnt do any harm to other things
<bdmurray> cool. let me know if anything else comes up
<nevermind_> i have the feeling that acpi heat detection works now better too, gonna try if i can crash the laptop again, going to compile something a bit bigger, lets say a kernel
<nevermind_> or maybe some cpu load bench
<nevermind_> ouch, cpuburn tools run for bout 3 minutes, and sys goes down
<nevermind_> cause heat
<ubotu> New bug: #110375 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Bluetooth no longer working after upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110375
<ubotu> New bug: #110377 in p7zip (universe) "sfx module not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110377
<nevermind_> it seems the laptop is still hotter under gnu/linux than with that "other os"
<nevermind_> bout 10 degrees
<ubotu> New bug: #110376 in compiz (main) "With compiz (gl desktop) administrative password screen keeps screen grayed after password success. (dup-of: 106008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110376
<ubotu> New bug: #110378 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AssertionError in set_regress_inc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110378
<ubotu> New bug: #110380 in lvm2 (main) "lvm snapshots take almost 10 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110380
<ubotu> New bug: #110381 in libdvdread (universe) "Please merge libdvdread from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110381
<ubotu> New bug: #110385 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Please merge meta-gnome2 1:2.14.3.6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110385
<ubotu> New bug: #110386 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110386
<ubotu> New bug: #110387 in insight (universe) "Insight was accidentally built wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110387
<ubotu> New bug: #110388 in Ubuntu "X fails after Fiesty install on AMD64 w/ATI binary drivers " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110388
<ubotu> New bug: #110389 in gnome-user-share (universe) "depends on apache, but requires nfs or smb?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110389
<ubotu> New bug: #110390 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Base Problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110390
<ubotu> New bug: #110391 in Ubuntu "fan does not slow down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110391
<torkiano> Assign to xorg, ubuntu-kernel-team or ubuntu-kernel-usb bug #109691 ?? (is a USB conflict ) thank you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109691 in linux-source-2.6.20 "web camera  046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express driver crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109691
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-27
<Kmos> torkiano: dont assign to teams
<Kmos> usb is a kernel problem
<torkiano> assign to ubuntu-kernel-team
<torkiano> ?
<Kmos> nop
<Kmos> don't assign
<Kmos> only can change affects
<Kmos> the package name
<torkiano> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies -> here say "Confirmed bugs should be assigned to the kernel team"
<Kmos> change package name to linux-source-2.6.20
<Kmos> and kernel team will be notified
<Kmos> you don't need to assign the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #110392 in fontconfig (main) "The yes-bitmaps rule makes it impossible to disable any bitmap font on a per-user basis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110392
<pochu> torkiano: if it's confirmed, then assign it to the kernel team, yep
<torkiano> ok pochu I going to confirm it. Thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #110394 in Ubuntu "Keyboard freezes completely and mouse interaction doesn't work for some tasks (Happens randomly but inevitable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110394
<ubotu> New bug: #110395 in Ubuntu "No Sound on Toshiba P100-MA2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110395
<ubotu> New bug: #110393 in file-roller (main) "Debdiff for Debian Merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110393
<ubotu> New bug: #110397 in Ubuntu "cannot install MayaVi from Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110397
<ubotu> New bug: #110396 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ACPI IRQ problem - no network or graphics etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110396
<ubotu> New bug: #110398 in Ubuntu "Package request for CdFly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110398
<ubotu> New bug: #110400 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 7.04 alternate cd installation fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110400
<bdmurray> Kmos: the kernel team has special policies for their bugs which include assigning bugs to them or subteams of the kernel team
<ubotu> New bug: #110401 in Ubuntu "1280x800 ati screen copy in extended area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110401
<ubotu> New bug: #110402 in Ubuntu "internal bluetooth disconnect ~ hevery 2 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110402
<Kmos> bdmurray: i really don't know it =)
<Kmos> bdmurray: thx
<bdmurray> Kmos: no problem, it can be confusing with all the different teams and their policies
<Kmos> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #110404 in dx (universe) "Anomalous visual program editor of openDX in 64bit ubuntu/kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110404
<ubotu> New bug: #110405 in gnome-panel (main) "can't get it!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110405
<ubotu> New bug: #110406 in yelp (main) "inconsistency in gnome-pilot setting (german: 'Weiter' vs. 'Vor')" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110406
<ubotu> New bug: #110407 in bash (main) "Feisty should include Bash 3.1.x version due to regex syntax change" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110407
<ubotu> New bug: #110408 in aqsis (universe) "Please sync aqsis 1.2.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110408
<jrib> packaging
<jrib> oh no wonder ubotu didn't respond, this is -bugs :)
<ubotu> New bug: #110409 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110409
<ubotu> New bug: #110410 in bitpim (universe) "[needs-packaging]  Please sync bitpim 0.9.14.dfsg.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110410
<jrib> Hi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay says the next bug day is 23 March 2007.  Is there one coming up?
<bdmurray> jrib: there isn't one planned at the moment maybe early next week?
<ubotu> New bug: #110411 in fail2ban (universe) "Please sync fail2ban 0.7.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110411
<ubotu> New bug: #110412 in Ubuntu "please sync lame-3.97 from debian multimedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110412
<jrib> bdmurray: k, thanks
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: early next week everyone at UDS
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: that's the week after
<pochu> bdmurray: unlikely
<pochu> I mean, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> oops
<habeeb> What are these "Please sync x from Debian Unstable"?
<bdmurray> habeeb: development of the next release has started and part of the process is pulling updates from upstream
<bdmurray> so somebody wants the most recent version of fail2ban for gutsy
<habeeb> I see.
<habeeb> And these are bugs?
<habeeb> I mean aren't more like requests?
<bdmurray> We also use Malone for tracking sync requests
<bdmurray> But there is not triaging of those necessary
<habeeb> I see.
<ubotu> New bug: #110413 in kdegraphics (main) "kdegraphics must build-depend on imlib11-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110413
<habeeb> I noticed that there is no ubuntu package for "nopaste". An application that saves lifes in the Gentoo channels when the "victim" encounters X problems..
<bdmurray> You could use a bug report for that need but you would label it as needs packaging
<bdmurray> bug 102018 is an example of how to format it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102018 in xorg "[Needs-packaging]  lbxproxy" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102018
<habeeb> No well I just mentioned it, because I saw a bug of a guy that cannot paste his xorg-log since he has no X.
<ubotu> New bug: #110414 in supertux (universe) "Supertux Not Displaying Properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110414
<ubotu> New bug: #110415 in gnome-panel (main) "wine launchers disappear from panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110415
<habeeb> Gnight
<ubotu> New bug: #110416 in alsa-lib (main) "Sound card no longer works after Feisty install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110416
<ubotu> New bug: #110417 in vegastrike (universe) "merge vegastrike 0.4.3.debian-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110417
<ubotu> New bug: #110418 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  fonspot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110418
<ubotu> New bug: #110420 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace Names Don't Take" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110420
<ubotu> New bug: #110422 in freetype (main) "suboptimal native rendering in feisty (fixed in more recent upstream builds)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110422
<ubotu> New bug: #110424 in kdelibs (main) "I think this happened during hibernation, or logoff after resume." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110424
<ubotu> New bug: #110423 in nautilus (main) "the bar where it appears applications, system, etc simply does not appear." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110423
<ubotu> New bug: #110425 in beagle (main) "kmail backend to beagle 0.2.9 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110425
<ubotu> New bug: #110426 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110426
<ubotu> New bug: #110427 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid set won't activate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110427
<ubotu> New bug: #110428 in dspam (universe) "Dspam Not escaping first dot of a line while forwarding to smtp or lmtp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110428
<ubotu> New bug: #110429 in apache2 (main) "Missing /usr/lib/cgi-bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110429
<ubotu> New bug: #110430 in totem (main) "dvd wont play when iv downloaded the codecs but its says cant read source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110430
<ubotu> New bug: #110431 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "[apport]  qdvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110431
<gissi> Good evening guys. I'm starting to triage bugs but I need some help. Could someone check bug #110362 and tell me how this should be handled? I believe Firefox is acting the way it should be for a file it doesn't handle...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110362 in firefox "Opening File prompts "Save File As" Control window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110362
<roh> 110362? firefox is not a pdf reader. i see nothing wrong with the behaviour
<gissi> roh: Exactly... I believe the user set PDFs to be always saved so Firefox won't ask to open with an external application
<gissi> roh: What should we do in this case?
<roh> gissi the user has to reconfigure the firefox to ask for a location/app to be used again i assume?
<ubotu> New bug: #110432 in gstreamer (universe) "gstreamer doesn't support 6 channel WMA PRO audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110432
<roh> edit ->preferences ->content -> filetypes -> manage
<gissi> roh: Ok, I will assign the bug to me and send a notification for the user to check this setting and see it this is enough to close the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #110434 in mp3gain (universe) "[apport]  mp3gain crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110434
<roh> <- not a ubuntu devel, just another guy lurking in and doing this *s_it* for some time ;)
<gissi> roh: :) Thanks for the help...
<ubotu> New bug: #110435 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to 6.10: could not install latex-ucs-doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110435
<ubotu> New bug: #110436 in control-center (main) "Gnome Background Selector Misreports Resolutions Often" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110436
<roh> bwahaaha.... thats funny... #110432
<ubotu> New bug: #110438 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes upon launch in Ubuntu Feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110438
<ubotu> New bug: #110439 in kxdocker (universe) "Blank kxdocker_conf.xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110439
<ubotu> New bug: #110442 in firefox (main) "there are lines over the text on emails at hotmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110442
<ubotu> New bug: #110443 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythtv backend crashed right at 10:00pm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110443
<ubotu> New bug: #110444 in firefox (main) "totem crashes with some videos at stage6.divx.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110444
<ubotu> New bug: #110445 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110445
<ubotu> New bug: #110446 in Ubuntu "scanner not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110446
<ubotu> New bug: #110447 in kde-guidance (main) "video card yuckie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110447
<ubotu> New bug: #110450 in totem (main) "totem movie player crashes when openning WMV stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110450
<ubotu> New bug: #110449 in Ubuntu "uade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110449
<ubotu> New bug: #110451 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110451
<sb73542> hello, I've got a NetworkManager bug, not sure if it's worth filing, seems hard to identify the source...
<sb73542> basically NetworkManager seems to not cooperate with a connection that starts at boot
<sb73542> when I log into KDE for the first time after booting, I have to disable/reenable my WiFI radio to get it to connect
<ScottK> sb73542: They are all worth filing.
<sb73542> ok, i have no idea what to report, aside from symptomatic stuff
<ScottK> Report what you know.  As the bug gets triaged, people will ask you questions.
<sb73542> it could be a problem with any one of 17 million settings, I just suspect NetworkManager
<sb73542> is there an IRC channel where I can discuess network bugs first before i file?
<ScottK> Not that I know of.
<ScottK> I'd say report the bug.  Make sure to attach the output of sudo lspci -vvnn with it.
<sb73542> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #110453 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110453
<ubotu> New bug: #110454 in kdepim (main) "[apport]  akregator crashed with SIGSEGV in QGDict::look_int()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110454
<ubotu> New bug: #110455 in network-manager (main) "Network-Manager doesn't turn on the static network on system startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110455
<ubotu> New bug: #110456 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110456
<ubotu> New bug: #110457 in Ubuntu "Space key not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110457
<ubotu> New bug: #110458 in liferea (main) "Liferea Segfaults when right clicking on a folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110458
<ubotu> New bug: #110459 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager hangs after first login (bcm43xx)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110459
<ubotu> New bug: #110460 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]   gprsec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110460
<ubotu> New bug: #110461 in Ubuntu "Totem cannot play AMR even when medibuntu libavcodec installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110461
<ubotu> New bug: #110462 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110462
<ubotu> New bug: #110464 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]   freeorion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110464
<ubotu> New bug: #110465 in gnome-pilot-conduits (main) "Categories in Evolution Don't Sync in Palm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110465
<ubotu> New bug: #110466 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110466
<ubotu> New bug: #110467 in Ubuntu "Partitioner Should Resize Partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110467
<ubotu> New bug: #110471 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in isinccompressed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110471
<ubotu> New bug: #110472 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crash with ATI fglrx when 3D accelerator enabled and composite disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110472
<ubotu> New bug: #110474 in Ubuntu "There is no direct upgrade path from LTS to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110474
<ubotu> New bug: #110468 in freepats (universe) "Freepats should provide "timidity-patches"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110468
<ubotu> New bug: #110469 in polyester (main) "matthew" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110469
<ubotu> New bug: #110470 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine crashes ALWAYS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110470
<ubotu> New bug: #110475 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "TB crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110475
<robitaille> is there an official policy spelling out the upgrade policies?  (for example  LTS upgrades only to the next LTS).  you would think bug 110474 could be answered by a simple visit to the web site, but I can't find that info anywhere there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110474 in Ubuntu "There is no direct upgrade path from LTS to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110474
<ubotu> New bug: #110477 in update-manager (main) "update-manager bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110477
<ubotu> New bug: #110478 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110478
<ubotu> New bug: #110479 in eagle (multiverse) "eagle layout editor missbehave when compositor manager is turned on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110479
<ubotu> New bug: #110480 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110480
<ubotu> New bug: #110481 in Ubuntu "Sound output is not stereo until volume slider is moved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110481
<ubotu> New bug: #110482 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome restores session with windows missing title and surround" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110482
<ubotu> New bug: #110483 in Ubuntu "Display Bug after Energy-Savings-Display-Off " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110483
<ubotu> New bug: #110484 in k3b (main) "k3b causes system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110484
<ubotu> New bug: #110485 in kdemultimedia (main) "Feisty: headphone slider of kmix controls other speaker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110485
<ubotu> New bug: #110486 in bug-buddy (main) "Please merge bug-buddy from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110486
<ubotu> New bug: #110487 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV when restore system after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110487
<ubotu> New bug: #110488 in acm4 (universe) "[apport]  acm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110488
<ubotu> New bug: #110489 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn doesn't run with the 2.6.20-15 Kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110489
<ubotu> New bug: #110492 in language-pack-cs (main) "Chyba v pekladu Serpentine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110492
<ubotu> New bug: #110493 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cciss driver regression, external array not mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110493
<ubotu> New bug: #110498 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted manager shows two nvidia cards inuse when correct drivers are not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110498
<ubotu> New bug: #110499 in openoffice.org (main) "Bullet and numbering button in toolbar don't match current selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110499
<ubotu> New bug: #110500 in amule (universe) "Amule core dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110500
<ubotu> New bug: #110502 in amarok (main) ""Run Script Manager" button in lyrics tab not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110502
<ubotu> New bug: #110503 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "Desktop not switching while rotating beryl cube" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110503
<ubotu> New bug: #110504 in Ubuntu "ACPI frequency processor is not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110504
<ubotu> New bug: #110505 in aquamarine (universe) "Aqaumarine window decoration not visible" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110505
<ubotu> New bug: #110508 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from Edgy to Feisty failed with package avahi-autoipd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110508
<ubotu> New bug: #110509 in amsn (universe) "amsn Segmentation fault & core dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110509
<ubotu> New bug: #110510 in Ubuntu "Print manager locked the AD's Account " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110510
<ubotu> New bug: #110511 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to 7.04, Document bzip2 is not installed, cannot remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110511
<ubotu> New bug: #110513 in abiword (main) "save file samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110513
<ubotu> New bug: #110514 in qgis (universe) "[apport]  qgis crashed with SIGSEGV in QChar::QChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110514
<ubotu> New bug: #110515 in system-tools-backends (main) "[apport]  system-tools-backends crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110515
<ubotu> New bug: #110516 in update-manager (main) "update-manager gives subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 134  on edgy->feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110516
<ubotu> New bug: #110517 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110517
<habeeb> What should I do for bugs like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polyester/+bug/110469
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110469 in polyester "matthew" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110518 in evince (main) "save file samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110518
<ubotu> New bug: #110519 in geximon (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync geximon from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110519
<pochu> habeeb: reject it
<pochu> of course, be polite ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #110521 in thunar (main) "Thunar does not respect .hidden files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110521
<ubotu> New bug: #110522 in gnome-panel (main) "le terminal ne rpond plus aprs une commande quelquonque et le gdm bloque" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110522
<ubotu> New bug: #110523 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Feisty: External FAT32 drive does not mount and display on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110523
<ubotu> New bug: #110524 in file-roller (main) "File-roller does not accept drop from another file-roller instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110524
<ubotu> New bug: #110525 in sylpheed (universe) "Please sync sylpheed (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110525
<ubotu> New bug: #110528 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110528
<ubotu> New bug: #110529 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SfxBindings::GetDispatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110529
<ubotu> New bug: #110531 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "Please sync gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110531
<ubotu> New bug: #110532 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwDBTreeList::SwDBTreeList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110532
<ubotu> New bug: #110533 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  webilder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110533
<ubotu> New bug: #110534 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110534
<ubotu> New bug: #110535 in knoda (universe) "knoda0.8.2 dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110535
<ubotu> New bug: #110536 in deskbar-applet (main) "'Files and Folders Search' not configurable and does not open 'gnome-search-tool'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110536
<ubotu> New bug: #110537 in groff (main) "[apport]  troff crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110537
<ubotu> New bug: #110540 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Using Systems Setting application - changed window decoration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110540
<ubotu> New bug: #110541 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110541
<ubotu> New bug: #110543 in Ubuntu "7.04 Installation hangs on HP Compaq nw8240" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110543
<danohuiginn> what's going on when somebody submits a report of one crash, with the apport output from a completely different crash?
<danohuiginn> are they likely to have the apport dump for the reported crash in /var/crash still?
<danohuiginn> [bug 110541, but there are plenty of other examples around LP] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110541 in hwdb-client "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110541
<ubotu> New bug: #110544 in Ubuntu "Headphones not working on Deskpro EN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110544
<ubotu> New bug: #110546 in Ubuntu "Wired network problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110546
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ScottK> and a late: bop.
<ubotu> New bug: #110549 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110549
<ubotu> New bug: #110551 in openoffice.org (main) "no graphics in OpenOffice.org in Ubuntu 7.04 KDE desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110551
<ubotu> New bug: #110552 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in VclEventListeners::Call()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110552
<ubotu> New bug: #110550 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110550
<ubotu> New bug: #110554 in Ubuntu "TuxPaint in GCompris 8.2.1 can't open by left click - hang, only by right click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110554
<ubotu> New bug: #110555 in Ubuntu "Automount on USB devices is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110555
<ubotu> New bug: #110553 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Spelling mistakes in file network/C/network.xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110553
<ubotu> New bug: #110556 in Ubuntu "I have just updated ubuntu. I launch amule, it begins well and before finishing the dmmarage it dies out. and it is the end. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110556
<ubotu> New bug: #110557 in Ubuntu "I have just updated ubuntu. I launch amule, it begins well and before finishing starting it dies out. and it is the end. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110557
<pochu> dup! ^
<pikkio> hi
<pochu> hey pikkio
<ubotu> New bug: #110560 in xsupplicant (universe) "Package upgrade: xsupplicant 1.2.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110560
<ubotu> New bug: #110561 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Energie Window is to small or wrong scaled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110561
<pikkio> I've a question for you guys... what does a bug report with High priority, but Unconfirmed, mean?
<pochu> pikkio: e.g. if somebody reports a bug which says "ubuntu has eaten my cat!" then it's critical, but unconfirmed ;)
<pochu> unless he can provide a video or something else :-)
<pochu> pikkio: do you have a bug number?
<pikkio> uhm, no, was a general question
<pochu> pikkio: or it can be a crash in a core app
<pikkio> but thanks anyway :)
<pochu> which isn't reproducible, and doesn't have a backtrace attached
<pochu> pikkio: you're welcome!
<Hobbsee> pikkio: probably a really old bug.  the newer bugs dont let you set the importance unless you're in a special team (-qa)
<Hobbsee> so people cant mark their pet bugs as high importance, just to get them fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #110562 in albumshaper (universe) "no menu entry provided by albumshaper package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110562
<ubotu> New bug: #110563 in bygfoot (universe) "Translation templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110563
<pochu> Hobbsee: it can be a firefox crash
<pochu> the mozilla team marks all crashes as high
<Hobbsee> weird, okay
<pikkio> Hobbsee: ok, it's all clearer now :)
<pochu> even if there's no backtrace, afaik
<pochu> Hobbsee: with all those bug policies for all those weird teams, it's really difficult to know what everybody make with their bugs :/
<pikkio> i've asked that, since I see a lot of bugs like this on Malone
<Hobbsee> pochu: true.  there's normal procedure, and the odd strange one
<pochu> yeah :)
<Hobbsee> some specific triaging teams do strange things
<pochu> that's why I never touch a mozilla package ;)
* ScottK joined ubuntu-qa especially so I could mark mypetbug High.
<pikkio> ^^
<Hobbsee> smart
<pochu> there are plenty of other bugs to go and take one of those :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: doesnt mean it'll get fixed.   *g*
<Hobbsee> haha
<pochu> ScottK: I prefer critical ;)
<bdmurray> I'm watching you two
<pochu> hiya bdmurray!
<ScottK> He means pochu and Hobbsee.
<bdmurray> hi pochu!
* Hobbsee watches bdmurray 
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: you are on the kubuntu team right?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: do you work for canonical?
<Hobbsee> yes
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: yes
<ScottK> Seriously, the last one I marked High got a comment back from pitti saying, "Let's not go overboard here" and he set it to Medium.
<pochu> ScottK: lol :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> i've had that, for stuff i've marked as critical, got bumped back to high
<Hobbsee> (and i milestoned it)
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: Do you know if anyone is working on 91545?
* pochu has never marked a bug as critical
<pochu> bug 91545
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91545 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91545
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it's not marked as in progress.  when did that get put in?
<bdmurray> It looks like before Feisty Final.  I just went through and cleaned up dupes on it yesterday
<Hobbsee> ahh
<pikkio> however, thanks for your answers... I'll pay more attention when ubuntu will eat my cat :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<pochu> pikkio: if it does, try removing "usplash quiet eatcat" from the boot line, and check if it still happens with another cat :)
<pikkio> what? I've got only one cat... damn, I think I'll switch to Fedora ^^
<pochu> then be careful with your wife!
<pikkio> rotfl
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<ubotu> New bug: #110565 in nautilus (main) "a blank dialog after Floppy unmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110565
* ScottK thought cat eating was a feature, not a bug.
<pochu> ScottK: it's in progress :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i tried the "kubuntu-install-eats-your-windows-partition" as an undocumented feature, not a bug, but riddell didnt buy it... :(
<ScottK> I'd go for it.
* ScottK has no Windows partitions.
<pikkio> ScottK: if that is a feature, we're still behind Fedora...
* Hobbsee has one, but didnt install off that cd
<ubotu> New bug: #110566 in Ubuntu "kio_videodvd does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110566
<ubotu> New bug: #110567 in gnome-panel (main) "erreur lorsque l'on appuie sur une des touche fonction du clavier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110567
<ubotu> New bug: #110568 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidget::createTLExtra()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110568
<ubotu> New bug: #110569 in tetex-base (main) "[apport]  package tetex-base failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110569
<ubotu> New bug: #110571 in firefox (main) "(Feisty) Firefox bookmark manager does not refresh the list after deleting some bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110571
<ubotu> New bug: #110572 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110572
<ubotu> New bug: #110574 in gnome-panel (main) "Red Lines on Control Panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110574
<roelof> hi please can you help me with the windows border problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #110575 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110575
<ubotu> New bug: #110577 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes while login to hotmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110577
<roelof> hi please can you help me with the windows border problem?
<roelof> hi please can you help me with the windows border problem?
<roelof> hi please can you help me with the windows border problem?
<seb128> roelof: no need to ask 3 times the same question
<pochu> seb128: 4 :p
<pochu> roelof: which problem?
<pochu> roelof: do you mean with compiz activated?
<ubotu> New bug: #110578 in Ubuntu "synaptics touch pad speed reset after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110578
<ubotu> New bug: #110579 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::formatter()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110579
<ubotu> New bug: #110580 in acpi (main) "Acer a7f no supsend or Hibernate..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110580
<ubotu> New bug: #110581 in Ubuntu "strange behavior and system hangs after a few minutes after resume form hibernation on hp compaq nx7400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110581
<ubotu> New bug: #110583 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110583
<ubotu> New bug: #110585 in Ubuntu "7.04 Server install fails on Compaq Proliant DL360" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110585
<kagou> hi
<pochu> heya kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #110587 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent 2.1 crashes in ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110587
<ubotu> New bug: #110588 in libembperl-perl (universe) "libembperl-perl module fails to load in apache 2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110588
<ubotu> New bug: #110589 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Automatically Remounts Dismounted Removable Drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110589
<ubotu> New bug: #110590 in linux-meta (main) "rt2x00 kernel support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110590
<habeeb> Is it accepted to post bug reports about Launchpad's beta features, like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/110594 which links to a launchpad beta page.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110594 in launchpad "Typo in ~$team/+mentoring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<habeeb> (it asks for password etc, of course, but still.)
<ubotu> New bug: #110593 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110593
<pochu> habeeb: yes, it is
<pochu> habeeb: what isn't accepted is to post screenshots
<ubotu> New bug: #110597 in amarok (main) "Amarok incorrectly calculates space available on iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110597
<ubotu> New bug: #110595 in kaffeine (main) "no plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/hdb)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110595
<bdmurray> seb128: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #110598 in cupsys (main) "New HP printer gives incomprehensible choice of drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110598
<ubotu> New bug: #110600 in Ubuntu "slime and cmucl won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110600
<ubotu> New bug: #110601 in isic (universe) "icmpsic should not accept source/destination port arghuments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110601
<seb128> bdmurray: pong but in the middle on an UbuntuOpenWeek talk
<ubotu> New bug: #110602 in migration-assistant (main) "m-a fails to detect xp install on second partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110602
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, no hurry.  I was looking at bug 91259 (which might have a few dupes) but the retraced stacktrace doesn't have a whole lot in it.  So I was trying to find out if there is enough to mark duplicates.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91259 in kmplayer "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91259
<ubotu> New bug: #110603 in Ubuntu "upgrade  to feisty not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110603
<ubotu> New bug: #110604 in Ubuntu "crash on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110604
<ubotu> New bug: #110605 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading to 7.04 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110605
<phoenix_wrath> Hello , I sure hope one of you guys can help me because I am about to give up on ubuntu.
<ScottK> Don't do that.
<nixternal> 12:32:05 [ phoenix_w]  Guess not , ubuntu is thus off for me, long live fedora
<nixternal> phoenix_wrath: I thought you already did ;p
<nixternal> spot would be happy to see that one for marketing purposes :)
<phoenix_wrath> well nixternal, before I give up I decided to try one more channel , will you be willing to help me out ?
<nixternal> of course, as long as I can
<ScottK> phoenix_wrath: My standard answer to installation problems is use the alternate installer to get to a command line install and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<nixternal> seeing as you are probably using Kubuntu, that would be the easiest for me ;)
<nixternal> ScottK: kubuntu has a alternate-cd as well ;)
<nixternal> tis what I use
<ScottK> IME the less the installer tries to do the better.  If you can get to a fully booted command line, apt-get easily does the rest, but whatever works.
* ScottK is not a big fan of the installer if you can't tell.
<bdmurray> phoenix_wrath: what exactly is happening?
<ubotu> New bug: #110599 in alsa-driver (main) "Audigy2 ZS Notebook Mic/Line-in input doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110599
<ubotu> New bug: #110606 in Ubuntu "Nautilius hogs all available memroy while trying to preview eps or dvi files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110606
<ubotu> New bug: #110608 in ltspfs (main) "ltspfsd does not install " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110608
* ScottK is also good at giving advice without knowing what the problem is.  bdmurray has a good questions.
<phoenix_wrath> I have Fedora core 6, it works perfectly, I heard great stories about ubuntu and thought of giving it a try. I have an AMD X2 64Bits with 3GB of RAM, I just downloaded the CD for it and burned it from the official ubuntu site. When I boot from the CD (7.04 version) It loades the kernel, it loads initrd, and then bang. kernel panic, can not mount VFS on some root because of block (8,1) , what is wrong here ?
<bdmurray> phoenix_wrath: sounds familiar standby
<phoenix_wrath> bdmurray , eh ? please speak english, Though I am a 3D programmer , I am not a linux expert
<nixternal> ya, definitely sounds familiar here as well. Especially with the 64bit stuff. although I thought the issue I had seen/heard of was related to Intel and the 965 chipset
<bdmurray> phoenix_wrath: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864/comments/13
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> it's break=top not break-top
<ScottK> The Intel 965 issues, I think are tied to the Jmicron PATA controller in some of the Intel boards that isn't well supported ...
<ubotu> New bug: #110609 in ltsp (main) "jetpipe crashes on print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110609
<ubotu> New bug: #110610 in gdebi (main) "gdebi doesn't grant administrative rights" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110610
<phoenix_wrath> bdmurray , the link you stated is related to tty , what has it got to do with me ?
<phoenix_wrath> nixternal, is there any remedy to the problem I stated, or will I have to wait till ubuntu solves this one up?
<ogra> phoenix_wrath, it tells you what to do in case your CD doesnt find the rootfs because of a missing IDE driver module
<bdmurray> phoenix_wrath: hmm, sorry about that
<phoenix_wrath> ogra, no , the link is wrong
<phoenix_wrath> and please, gentlemen, do not assume I am an expert, written instructions one step at a time might work here
<pikkio> '
<ogra> di dyou try the usual suspects like burning the iso at a slower speed (the images are very high comprssed ususally you shouldnt brun faster than 8x) also did you run the CD selftest ?
<ubotu> New bug: #110611 in Ubuntu "ata 2.0 error when loading install-cd (both cd's)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110611
<phoenix_wrath> ogra,  eh? there is a utility to check the integrity of the CD, and it passes wonderfully
<ubotu> New bug: #110612 in kdebluetooth (main) "Spelling mistake in file kcm_btpaired/exportdialog.ui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110612
<ubotu> New bug: #110616 in avahi (main) "Avahi-dameon boot stuck and slow gnome desktop " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110616
<ubotu> New bug: #110613 in svn-buildpackage (universe) "patch: empty files in files list, add missing "-p" to mkdir" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110613
<ubotu> New bug: #110614 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110614
<ubotu> New bug: #110615 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Add-applications doesn't mentions the commercial repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110615
<torkiano> hello all, i should confirm this bug or rejetc it?Thank you: bug #110325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110325 in network-manager "kubuntu upgrade to 7.04 broke wpa wireless link" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110325
<bdmurray> torkiano: he may have a point about the upgrade process
<torkiano> bdmurray: thank you for you attention. then i confirm it?
<bdmurray> after getting the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade you can change it to update-manager and confirm it
<ubotu> New bug: #110617 in gsynaptics (universe) "Incorrect command found in "Generate package download script"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110617
<torkiano> ok, thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> sure, no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #110619 in telepathy-idle (universe) "Please sync telepathy-idle (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110619
<ubotu> New bug: #110621 in ubiquity (main) "Update crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110621
<ubotu> New bug: #110623 in setserial (main) "rc-default main terminates boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110623
<ubotu> New bug: #110624 in Ubuntu "Sound not working with Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110624
<ubotu> New bug: #110626 in Ubuntu "Title bar missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110626
<iwarp62> Hello, I was wondering how to go about getting some attention on a bug
<habeeb> Isn't this more like a support question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/110624 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110624 in Ubuntu "Sound not working with Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<habeeb> Anyway, I asked for more information.
<ubotu> New bug: #110625 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (Kubuntu: Edgy -> Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110625
<ScottK> iwarp62: What bug?
<iwarp62> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105977
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105977 in Ubuntu "wpa won't connect -- wep connects -- ndiswrapper" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<iwarp62> scottk: it can be fixed by updating repos to ndiswrapper 1.42
<ScottK> habeeb: Probably, but wait until he provides the additional information.  It may dupe to an exisitng bug with a work around.  If not, then send him off to answers.
<ScottK> iwarp62: I just re-assigned it to ndiswrapper from general Ubuntu.  That should help some.  I also checked upstream and 1.42 isn't even in Debian yet.  Once they get it it will automatically be synched for Gutsy.
<iwarp62> ok awesome thank you
<ScottK> iwarp62: Once it's in Gutsy, you can nominate it for a backport to Feisty.
<iwarp62> ScottK: alright,
<iwarp62> ScottK: Thank you for your help
<ScottK> iwarp62: You can look on wiki.ubuntu.com for the process for that.
<ubotu> New bug: #110627 in vlc (universe) "system freezing w/ new install of fiesty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110627
<torkiano> is there a page with the statistics of the bugs you are resolved, rejected...? It would be a nice feature of launchpad
<iwarp62> scottk: how do I check to see if ndiswrapper 1.42 is in gusty??
<ScottK> iwarp62: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/
<ubotu> New bug: #110629 in Ubuntu "print problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110629
<iwarp62> ScottK: thankyou for all your help
<ScottK> No problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #110630 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110630
<ubotu> New bug: #110632 in hplip (main) "hp-check is not included with the feisty package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110632
<blueyed> Booyakah! Any bugs left?
<ubotu> New bug: #110635 in radioclk (universe) "radioclk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110635
<habeeb> Sorry, but the update manager for Edgy to Feisty, doesn't live any logs and stuff?
<habeeb> I mean, there is a bug right now, with this awesome description:
<habeeb> Binary package hint: radioclk
<habeeb> In the 7.04 Kubuntu upgrade....
<habeeb> Just that.
<habeeb> Should I just paste him this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-e15eb6b74044fa95ac75b227431b1d1d6410678c ? I mean what else can I write?
<blueyed> habeeb: yes, sounds reasonable. There _is_ not enough info in the bug at all.
<ubotu> New bug: #110636 in hdparm (main) "hdparm - cannot set dma on IDE hard drive that works via pata" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110636
<ubotu> New bug: #110637 in php5 (main) "php5-interbase missing in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110637
<ubotu> New bug: #110638 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110638
<ubotu> New bug: #110639 in rapidsvn (universe) "Crashes when editing a bookmark for a deleted repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110639
<habeeb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/110641 This is also not a bug. Should I tell him so, and guide him to the Answers in case he needs more info on untrusted packages?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110641 in apt "untrusted package installation warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110640 in coreutils (main) "[apport]  cp crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110640
<ubotu> New bug: #110641 in apt (main) "untrusted package installation warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110641
<ubotu> New bug: #110642 in usplash (main) "[apport]  package usplash failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110642
<ubotu> New bug: #110643 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "[apport]  package usplash-theme-ubuntu failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110643
<ubotu> New bug: #110644 in nautilus (main) "trash folder behaves inconsistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110644
<ubotu> New bug: #110645 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[apport]  package ubuntu-desktop failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110645
<ubotu> New bug: #110646 in streamtuner (universe) "Streamtuner should depend on streamripper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110646
<ubotu> New bug: #110647 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty] wireless PCI Hawking HWP54g does not work after edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110647
<ubotu> New bug: #110649 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110649
<pikkio> Anyone here knows what to do in cases like the bug #6109 - where the user report a suggestion instead of a bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6109 in gksu "Menu to select application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6109
<Nafallo> pikkio: wishlist
<pikkio> unfortunately I can't set the priority... :)
* ScottK can.  I'll look.
<pikkio> thanks
<ScottK> Well I can't change that one either because it's filed against gksu and not Ubuntu.  Don't worry about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #110651 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110651
<ubotu> New bug: #110652 in ion3 (universe) "ion3 complains about ws modules not found " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110652
<ubotu> New bug: #110654 in Ubuntu "latest update of ubuntu tells me I have a bug on my computer" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110654
<ubotu> New bug: #110655 in gnome-themes (main) "Right click triggers bottom menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110655
<pikkio> ScottK: anyway, I can't see the use of bug "containers" such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/gksu/+bugs (and many others)... if there's nobody fixing those bugs, I think that page should be disabled, shouldn't it?
<ScottK> pikkio: For packages I work on, I find them quite useful.  gksu isn't one I work on though.
<ScottK> pikkio: I'd suggest concentrate on newer bugs.  The odds of there being fertile ground in the old ones is small.
<pikkio> got it :)
<blueyed> Die bugs, die!
<pikkio> ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #110656 in update-manager (main) "upgrade-manager error: hotkey-setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110656
<ScottK> blueyed: Then get fixing.
<blueyed> ScottK: since I still have bugs to report I cannot fix any.. ;/
<ubotu> New bug: #110657 in Ubuntu "No sound in Feisty Fawn, but works in Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110657
<ubotu> New bug: #110659 in Ubuntu "suspend fails in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110659
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-28
<pikkio> The procedure is to confirm all Segmentation fault reports, right?
<bdmurray> pikkio: after getting a "good" retrace
<ubotu> New bug: #110661 in uswsusp (universe) "uswsusp created an unbootable initrd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110661
<pikkio> bdmurray: ok, thanks. Otherwise, I'll tag them as "needs-retrace"
<bdmurray> pikkio: I think it is "need-ARCH-retrace"
<pikkio> yes, it is
<bdmurray> 'kay
<harrisony> there is need-i386-retrace need-amd64-retrace and need-ppc-retrace
<pikkio> yes, I made some confusion since in UOW's logs there's a mention to a "needs-retrace" tag
<ubotu> New bug: #110660 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox will not re-add files if they are in one's library with the "Watch my library for new files" feature." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110660
<bdmurray> UOW?
<harrisony> !openweek
<ubotu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<ubotu> New bug: #110662 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110662
<ubotu> New bug: #35801 in launchpad "request: search functionnality for Rosetta (dup-of: 44)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35801
<ubotu> New bug: #110663 in kdepim (main) "aKregator downloads a post repeatedly if it changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110663
<pikkio> wow, a bug every minute...
<ubotu> New bug: #110664 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  sol crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110664
<pikkio> i'm leaving, good *
<ubotu> New bug: #110666 in Ubuntu "Vidalia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110666
<ubotu> New bug: #110669 in Ubuntu "mdadm arrays dissaper on reboot after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110669
<ubotu> New bug: #110670 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl-xgl crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110670
<bdmurray> habeeb: be sure to mark bugs as needs info when you query the reporter
<ubotu> New bug: #110671 in ttysnoop (universe) "[apport]  ttysnoops crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110671
<ubotu> New bug: #110672 in Ubuntu "Can't change permitions on USB drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110672
<habeeb> true, sorry bdmurray
<habeeb> bdmurray: what kept me from doing that, is that some bugs may be "fixable" without the extra information I'm requesting, and since I'm not a developer I can't judge that.
<habeeb> For example, bdmurray , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/110660
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110660 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox will not re-add files if they are in one's library with the "Watch my library for new files" feature." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bdmurray> habeeb: the particular bug was a bug regarding sound which you asked for information that the ubuntu-audio team requires
<bdmurray> I see your point with the Rhythmbox bug
<ubotu> New bug: #110674 in Ubuntu "attempt to install Firefox (+java 1.4) failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110674
<ubotu> New bug: #110673 in euler (universe) "Please sync euler (universe) 1.61.0-2 from Debian sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110673
<ubotu> New bug: #110675 in fityk (universe) "Please sync fityk (universe) 0.7.8-1 from Debian sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110675
<ubotu> New bug: #110676 in Ubuntu "computer hangs and does not react to any commands" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110676
<bdmurray> ash211: ping
<ash211> bdmurray: pong
<ash211> what's up?
<bdmurray> not much, have you started using bughelper at all?
<ash211> yes, a bit for amarok
<bdmurray> yeah, quite a few clues there
<ash211> I think I put most of those in there
<bdmurray> lp got a new feature today where you can mark bugs as duplicate via e-mail
<ash211> I saw that
<ash211> very exciting
<bdmurray> I started my diary with that
<ash211> I saw your bugsquad diary about it
<bdmurray> quick you are
<bdmurray> Yeah, it works pretty well
<ash211> I haven't had a chance to do much with the malone interface
<ash211> *email interface
<ash211> I have trouble getting gpg to work smoothly with gmail
<ash211> where do you send your emails from?
<bdmurray> I switched to mutt recently
<ash211> ooohh...  I bet that works nicely once you get it set up
<bdmurray> yeah, took a couple of days but very nice now
<bdmurray> I use vim as my editor and setup insert abbreviations for common replies
<ash211> I've been noticing you're a triaging machine with Audio Team bugs nowadays :)
<bdmurray> Those are easy to identify and frequently don't get filed against a package.
<ash211> low-hanging fruit is easy then, isn't it
<ash211> I've been using dholbach's page with automatic bughelper scans recently
<bdmurray> hrm, sounds like trash talking. ;)
<bdmurray> What url is that?
<bdmurray> I seem to recall the e-mail
<ash211>  http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/
<ash211> It's gotten busy on individual packages now, though
<ash211> I wish the amarok page didn't have so much senseless information there
<bdmurray> hrm the twisted one looks odd too
<ash211> that sure is a lot of attachments on one bug report
<bdmurray> yeah the reporter seems excitable
<ash211> it looked like he was sending in every crash as soon as it happened!
<ash211> at least those weren't in separate reports, that would've been a pain
<Kirrus> Hi... I'm just starting to triage bugs.. could someone just check what needs to be done now for this one? I'm not sure whether just to confirm it, or what... is it a kernel problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/110293
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110293 in Ubuntu "nokia 6288 usb file transfer crashes system on Fiesty" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ash211> Kirrus: looks like good work to me
<ash211> I would probably target it to the kernel
<Kirrus> Ok, I'll do that now, thanks :)
<ash211> you're welcome
<ash211> and even if that's wrong, the people doing kernel work are generally more than knowledgeable enough to direct the bug to where it should be
<bdmurray> Kirrus: yes, kernel looks right for that one
<bdmurray> ash211: what mail client do you use?
<ash211> the gmail web interface
<ash211> I'm trying to get gpg hooked in with firegpg, but it's a bit iffy
<Kirrus> Done, thanks :)
<ash211> signing a message then sending it to launchpad comes back as a bad sig
<ash211> but signing it gia gpg command line and then copy-pasting it into gmail works fine
<ash211> s/gia/via/
<bdmurray> ash211: hunh, good luck
<ubotu> New bug: #110677 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110677
<ash211> I need to find a new gpg client for gmail, I guess. we'll see if I get it working nicely
<bdmurray> can't you use smtp & pop with gmail?
<ash211> yes, you can
<ash211> I probably ought to look into that
<bdmurray> and then you could use mutt. ;)
<ash211> I tried it a while back, but didn't keep at it
<ash211> don't you need to encrypt your password before you send it or something like that?
<ash211> I think I kept spamming the 'net with my plaintext gmail password
<bdmurray> that doesn't sound good
<ash211> well I finished my first packaging work earlier today, so now'd be a good time for looking at gmail+mutt
<blueyed> ash211: I have found some greasemonkey script for firefox/gmail and gpg.
<blueyed> I have not really tried it, but it may be fine.
<ash211> blueyed: thanks!  do you have a url?
<bdmurray> agh, I thought I was going to get him using mutt
<blueyed> ash211: http://www.langenhoven.com/code/emailencrypt
<blueyed> mutt is nice, too .. :)
<blueyed> (but I would only use it on a remote server. I don't know it enough and it had been difficult already to display date/time in the message list.)
<ash211> I'd love to get mutt working, but don't want to send plaintext passwords any more!
<ash211> I think I'll check for some sort of gmail+mutt tutorial somewhere once I get the greasemonkey script working
<ash211> are there still problems with greasemonkey and memory leaks?
<ubotu> New bug: #110678 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_ctree_is_viewable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110678
<bdmurray> ash211: http://mogrify.homelinux.org/2006/01/03/using-mutt-with-gmail/
<ash211> I really do know how to use google, you guys are just too quick!
<bdmurray> heh
<ash211> that mutt page looks like it addresses my encryption concerns with the ssl parts
<ubotu> New bug: #110679 in coq (universe) "Please sync coq (universe) 8.1+dfsg-4 from Debian sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110679
<ubotu> New bug: #110680 in beryl-plugins-unsupported (universe) "beryl-plugins-unsupported broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110680
<ubotu> New bug: #110681 in tsclient (main) "when connected to a windows XP PC sometimes the tsclient window just crashes while working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110681
<ubotu> New bug: #110682 in Ubuntu "6.10 install erased my LVM volumes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110682
<ubotu> New bug: #110683 in liferea (main) "liferea fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110683
<ubotu> New bug: #110684 in Ubuntu "Only one popup menu/tooltip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110684
<ubotu> New bug: #110685 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa supplicant crashes for bcm43xx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110685
<ubotu> New bug: #110686 in Ubuntu ""System setting->Monitor&Diplay->Power saving" totally breaks KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110686
<ubotu> New bug: #110687 in Ubuntu "multiple applications randomly crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110687
<ubotu> New bug: #110688 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles Screen Issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110688
<ubotu> New bug: #110690 in cinepaint (universe) "cinepaint crash at script-fu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110690
<ubotu> New bug: #110691 in yelp (main) "no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110691
<ubotu> New bug: #110692 in update-manager (main) "x11-common prevents upgrade to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110692
<ubotu> New bug: #110693 in update-manager (main) "dhelp don't install proprerly and mess the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110693
<ubotu> New bug: #110694 in Ubuntu "Amork crashed KDE or X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110694
<BHSPitMonkey> I hate coming across a fairly common (to me) bug, wanting to file it, and then having no clue how to reproduce it.
<ubotu> New bug: #110695 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  microdc2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110695
<ubotu> New bug: #110696 in synaptic (main) "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110696
<ubotu> New bug: #110697 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110697
<ubotu> New bug: #110700 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110700
<ubotu> New bug: #110702 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror new window missing toolbars and menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110702
<ubotu> New bug: #110704 in gnue-appserver (universe) "[apport]  gnue-appserver crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110704
<ubotu> New bug: #110707 in gnome-panel (main) "Lost the Desktop effects CUBE after install, desinstall and install again the NVIDIA driver (nvidia-glx)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110707
<ubotu> New bug: #110708 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110708
<ubotu> New bug: #110709 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "[feisty]  VPN over PPTP with NetworkManager connects but can not be used beyond connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110709
<ubotu> New bug: #110706 in monodevelop (universe) "monodevelop craches" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110706
<ubotu> New bug: #110710 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110710
<ubotu> New bug: #110711 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110711
<ubotu> New bug: #110713 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110713
<ubotu> New bug: #110715 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110715
<ubotu> New bug: #110667 in Ubuntu "Enable Desktop Effects provides no feedback when it fails to enable Compiz" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110667
<ubotu> New bug: #110720 in gedit (main) "Cannot automatically change Upper Case chars to Lower Case" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110720
<ubotu> New bug: #110721 in sonata (universe) "Please sync sonata (universe) 1.0.1-5 from Debian sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110721
<ubotu> New bug: #110722 in nautilus (main) "bad mimetype detection through ssh if file extensions are not present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110722
<ubotu> New bug: #110723 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110723
<ubotu> New bug: #110725 in jackbeat (universe) "merge jackbeat 0.6.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110725
<ubotu> New bug: #110727 in linsmith (universe) "Please sync linsmith (universe) 0.99.3-1 from Debian sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110727
<ubotu> New bug: #110726 in openoffice.org (main) "an indelible line is added sporadicaly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110726
<ubotu> New bug: #110728 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG: when removing usb mp3 player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110728
<ubotu> New bug: #110729 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "UDMA/100 disk after suspend/resume runs in UDMA/33 mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110729
<ubotu> New bug: #110730 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in isinccompressed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110730
<ubotu> New bug: #110731 in upgrade-system (universe) "Fsck killed my Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110731
<ubotu> New bug: #110732 in Ubuntu "drive won't unmount occasionally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110732
<ubotu> New bug: #110733 in Ubuntu "drive shows multiples times on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110733
<ubotu> New bug: #110735 in Ubuntu "can't delete files through Kate open document dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110735
<ubotu> New bug: #110736 in gforge (universe) "GForge Install Fails, PHP version problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110736
<pikkio> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #110737 in Ubuntu "External hard drive not loading after kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110737
<ubotu> New bug: #110738 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "incomplete headers in /usr/include/asm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110738
<ubotu> New bug: #110739 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110739
<ubotu> New bug: #110740 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution Data Server crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110740
<ubotu> New bug: #110741 in seq24 (universe) "Please merge seq24 0.8.7-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110741
<ubotu> New bug: #110742 in gforge (universe) "GForge Install Fails, Apache Config Problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110742
<ubotu> New bug: #110743 in Ubuntu "cannot download packages due to file not found libspeex1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110743
<ubotu> New bug: #110744 in Ubuntu "I wont close the PC. After a while I would say shut down the error come." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110744
<aos101> How can I get my bug confirmed?  Do I just need to wait for someone to come across it?
<pochu> I think so
<habeeb> aos101: yes
<pochu> aos101: which bug?
<habeeb> I mean.. confirming them yourself, wouldn't really confirm them..
<aos101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/109734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109734 in freetype "Verdana Bold rendering problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110746 in xrdb (main) "xrdb crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110746
<aos101> Yeah I know confirming it myself would be a bit silly.  It's just nothing has happened at all with it and I was wondering if there is anything that can be done - at least see if others can reproduce it.
<harrisony> aos101: when someone is around ask them, *im not here*
<ubotu> New bug: #110747 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110747
<ubotu> New bug: #110745 in Ubuntu "Re-Opening Canon LBP-2900 bug under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110745
<habeeb> aos101: tried it on Gentoo. and I'm not getting the rendering error. Let me show you a screenshot.
<aos101> Ok Thanks.  I don't remember getting the Bug on Mandriva One 2007 Spring.
<habeeb> So well, someone with Ubuntu must try it.
<habeeb> http://picasaweb.google.com/intrabutt/Public/photo#5058421370781571618
<afflux> aos101: can't confirm on feisty here
<afflux> aos101: this looks like your font isn't verdana at all
<afflux> or at least not as mine :P
<aos101> I'm pretty sure it is Verdana, but its weird.  I'm running with fonts at 96DPI if that makes any difference.
<afflux> aos101: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2007/verdanaym3.gif
<afflux> aos101: compare for example the capital S in "science / nature"
<ylothar> hi all
<ylothar> pochu: do you remenber my problem with nm-applet?
<aos101> I've got subpixel hinting at full, so maybe that's party why mine looks different.
<afflux> well.. could be, since I have no idea about fonts at all, I just see them or I don't ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #110749 in adept (main) "dpkg-configure doesn't work in adept when there is an Eula" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110749
<aos101> afflux: I can reporduce that by enabling the autohinter (so the 'N' looks normal).  I only get my problem with the autohinter disabled it looks like.
<ubotu> New bug: #110750 in kq (universe) "Zemmel Orc Camp Hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110750
<ubotu> New bug: #110751 in adept (main) "No automatic updates in adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110751
<wattazoum> Hi there
<afflux> hm, did you add this to your bug?
<aos101> No. I'll add it now.
<afflux> alright
<wattazoum> Q: I have fixed a package (sbackup), I have generated a new package (using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot) . what should I do now ?
<Hobbsee> wattazoum: did you update the changelog as well?
<wattazoum> yep
<wattazoum> dch -i
<wattazoum> right ?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> great
<Hobbsee> so you have two .dsc's and two .diff.gz's, right?
<Hobbsee> (among other things)
<wattazoum> I don't have the diff.gz
<wattazoum> :(
<Hobbsee> why?
<wattazoum> I don't know , should I generated it myself ?
<wattazoum> generate*
<Hobbsee> shoulda been generated with the dpkg-buildpacakge -rfakeroot
<Hobbsee> are you in the source dir, or hte directory above?
<wattazoum> in source dir
<Hobbsee> ah.  cd .. and you should find it
<wattazoum> nope ... maybe i needed to have a diff file in the source dir ? ...
<wattazoum> before dpkg-buildpacakge -rfakeroot
<Hobbsee> did it build you a binary?
<wattazoum> yep
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> you wanted to build a source package
<Hobbsee> dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot is what you want to use
<Hobbsee> ie, you need to specify the -S -sa
<Hobbsee> so run that command thru again, with the -S -sa, from the source dir again :)
<wattazoum> ls ../sbackup_0.10.3-0.1ubuntu1*
<wattazoum> ../sbackup_0.10.3-0.1ubuntu1.dsc
<wattazoum> ../sbackup_0.10.3-0.1ubuntu1_source.changes
<wattazoum> ../sbackup_0.10.3-0.1ubuntu1.tar.gz
<wattazoum> is that good ?
<ivoks> Hobbsee: sbackup is native ubuntu packare, iirc
<ubotu> New bug: #110753 in sql-editor (universe) "[apport]  sql-editor crashed with AssertionError in require()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110753
<Hobbsee> ivoks: ahhh
<ivoks> actualy, debian, not ubuntu
<ivoks> so, there is no diff.gz
* Hobbsee wonders who the debian maintainer is for sbackup
<ivoks> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> ivoks: to push the patch to debian, and then sync it
<ivoks> well, he could create a diff
<Hobbsee> wattazoum: anyway, run debdiff *.dsc > sbackup.debdiff, and upload that somewhere (or pastebin it)
<Hobbsee> ivoks: yeah
<ivoks> wattazoum's version should be 0.10.3-0.1ubuntu1
<ivoks> and then he could create debdiff of this two versions
<wattazoum> the maintainer is Aigars Mahinovs <aigarius@debian.org>
<wattazoum> but actually he has some life issues
<wattazoum> so he can't correct sbackup bugs
<wattazoum> ivoks: here is the debdiff http://librarian.launchpad.net/7451026/sbackup.debdiff
<wattazoum> I have joined it to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sbackup/+bug/106153
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106153 in sbackup "[Whislist]  Let Sbackup use anacron over cron " [Undecided,In progress] 
<ivoks> that won't get in feisty
<wattazoum> :'(
<ivoks> so, you should do changlog for gutsy
<ivoks> too many changes
<ivoks> it could be a candidate for -backports from gutsy
<ivoks> but, this is all IMHO
<Kirrus> Hi, is there a Russian-reading triager here?
<ubotu> New bug: #110754 in vegastrike-data (universe) "Please merge vegastrike-data 0.4.3-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110754
<ivoks> wattazoum: and this debdiff is wrong
<wattazoum> ok, so I should split it ( separate Bug fix changes and WishList Changes )  ?
<ivoks> you are removing code and adding that same code back
<ivoks> how did you create that debdiff?
<wattazoum> I have rename some files
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> i didn't look that detail :)
<wattazoum> that's normal :)
<ivoks> i don't see a note about updated translations
<wattazoum> basically I have implemented a wish list and fixed a lot of easy bugs
<wattazoum> that's true
<wattazoum> :-p
<wattazoum> corrected
<ubotu> New bug: #110756 in hal (main) "usb drivers crashes after some time " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110756
<ubotu> New bug: #110757 in Ubuntu "feisty alternate install cd hangs on usb-drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110757
<ubotu> New bug: #110755 in Ubuntu "typo in login(1) man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110755
<ubotu> New bug: #110758 in kdebase (main) "KDM fails to initialize when booting, have to hit the reboot button to solve this." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110758
<ubotu> New bug: #110760 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel error reported onentering kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110760
<ubotu> New bug: #110761 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110761
<ubotu> New bug: #110762 in Ubuntu "keybbbbbboard problem after sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110762
<ubotu> New bug: #110763 in gparted (main) "gparted needlessly opens nautilus on each unmounted partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110763
<ubotu> New bug: #110764 in nautilus (main) "Lock icons hide file icons in List view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110764
<ubotu> New bug: #110765 in kdegraphics (main) "MAJOR problem with new ubuntu and ghostscript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110765
<ubotu> New bug: #110766 in blobwars (universe) "Please merge blobwars 1.06-2-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110766
<ubotu> New bug: #110767 in libgphoto2 (main) "Could not claim the USB device - Benq DC1300 camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110767
<ubotu> New bug: #110769 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110769
<ubotu> New bug: #110768 in totem (main) "error when trying to play 3gp video with totem 2.18.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110768
<ubotu> New bug: #110770 in amanda (universe) "Please merge amanda 1:2.5.1p3-2 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110770
<ubotu> New bug: #110771 in packagesearch (universe) "[apport]  packagesearch crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110771
<ubotu> New bug: #110772 in yaboot-installer (main) "Please merge yaboot-installer 1.1.11 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110772
<torkiano> hello, bug  #110416 is a kernel bug or alsa bug? i assign it to ubuntu-kernel-team or to ubuntu audio team?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110416 in alsa-lib "Sound card no longer works after Feisty install" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110416
<ubotu> New bug: #110773 in packagesearch (universe) "[apport]  packagesearch crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110773
<ubotu> New bug: #110774 in Ubuntu "hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110774
<ubotu> New bug: #110775 in Ubuntu "GNOME desktop slow to fully start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110775
<ubotu> New bug: #110776 in Ubuntu "A button is as big as a Folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110776
<ubotu> New bug: #110777 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110777
<ubotu> New bug: #110778 in Ubuntu "kde won't launch after gamma adjustment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110778
<ubotu> New bug: #110779 in kile (universe) "Please merge kile 1.9.3-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110779
<ubotu> New bug: #110780 in update-manager (main) "fiesty fawn upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110780
<ubotu> New bug: #110781 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine is ignoring writing speed setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110781
<ubotu> New bug: #110782 in Ubuntu "Freevo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110782
<ubotu> New bug: #110783 in enemylines3 (universe) "[apport]  enemylines3 crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110783
<ubotu> New bug: #110785 in glibc (main) "gutsy glibc causes graphical corruption with nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110785
<pikkio> Q: When a retrace is good enough to confirm a report? (I mean, except those with "??????")
<ubotu> New bug: #110784 in Ubuntu "Toshiba laptop battery is drained while shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110784
<ubotu> New bug: #110786 in restricted-manager (main) "Spanish translation error in restricted-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110786
<ubotu> New bug: #110787 in Ubuntu "the cdrom automounts by KDE when i click the 'cancel' button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110787
<ubotu> New bug: #110788 in scim (main) "There should be a way to quit scim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110788
<ubotu> New bug: #110789 in devscripts (main) "mass-bug should use the LP Email interface" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110789
<ubotu> New bug: #110791 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110791
<ubotu> New bug: #110792 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  the amazing "Beyond The Red Line" game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110792
<pikkio> Q: When a retrace is good enough to confirm a report? (I mean, except those with "??????")
<defendguin> something happened between release and now and now the laptop lid close doesn't suspend the laptop.  I have checked my settings in power manager and they are still set to suspend on lid close.
<ubotu> New bug: #110793 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110793
<ubotu> New bug: #110795 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in ContainerArea::mouseReleaseEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110795
<khermans> how can i debug my kernel panics in feisty on amd64?
<hggdh> question: should a bash bug be assigned to 'ubuntu-core-dev'?
<khermans> i was thinking of using lkdump, but not sure
<khermans> is there an official Ubuntu kernel debog method?
<Nafallo> hggdh: no
<persia> hggdh: Avoid assigning bugs except to yourself or your teams unless someone has asked you to do so on their behalf.  Some people are pickly about being assigned work.
<hggdh> Nafallo,persia: thanks, will leave unassigned
<ubotu> New bug: #110797 in Ubuntu "Audio CD not handled correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110797
<ubotu> New bug: #110798 in texlive-base (main) "Broken dependencies in texlive-full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110798
<ubotu> New bug: #110799 in kmplayer (main) "no sound after feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110799
<ubotu> New bug: #110800 in libspf2 (universe) "sync request libspf2 1.2.5.dfsg-1 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110800
<ubotu> New bug: #110802 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110802
<ubotu> New bug: #110803 in rtorrent (universe) "The default for port_range should be "6881-6999", not "6890-6999"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110803
<ubotu> New bug: #110804 in gutenprint (main) "Lexmark Optra E310 not work in edgy, feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110804
<hggdh> another question: who is upstream for bash?
<persia> hggdh: GNU
<ubotu> New bug: #110805 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110805
<hggdh> persia: again, thanks. Appreciated
<ubotu> New bug: #110806 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB device intermittently disconnects after upgrading to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110806
<ubotu> New bug: #110807 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Spelling mistakes in file edubuntu/handbook/C/using.xml " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110807
<ubotu> New bug: #110808 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110808
<ubotu> New bug: #110810 in compiz (main) "compiz scaler hides program windows on desktop click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110810
<ubotu> New bug: #110812 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't identify SVG mimetype properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110812
<ubotu> New bug: #110813 in totem (main) "video screen is (top) half fine, (bottom) half streaked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110813
<ubotu> New bug: #110814 in acpi (main) "VIA EN15000 ACPI disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110814
<ubotu> New bug: #110816 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed by opening Gmail (google mail) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110816
<ubotu> New bug: #110817 in Ubuntu "SD card reader not functional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110817
<ubotu> New bug: #110818 in xmacro (universe) "xmacro has a README containing decsription and command line parameters, but it is not linked to "man xmacro"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110818
<ubotu> New bug: #110819 in Ubuntu "I cannot access to my disk in  a zip 100 parallel port " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110819
<ubotu> New bug: #110821 in sunwderby (multiverse) "derby/javadb is duplicated in multiverse: sunwderby (glassfish) and sun-java6-javadb (Sun Java 6)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110821
<ubotu> New bug: #110822 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  konqueror crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110822
<ubotu> New bug: #110823 in beryl-core (universe) "I dropped to a terminal via f6 and when I returned, I had a black screen with a mouse pointer, but nothing else. It required a full reboot to get back up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110823
<ubotu> New bug: #110824 in powermanagement-interface (main) "software suspend doesn't actually suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110824
<ubotu> New bug: #110825 in ndiswrapper (main) "System crash while entering suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110825
<ubotu> New bug: #110826 in vbetool (main) "vbetool hangs on dpms off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110826
<ubotu> New bug: #110827 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot fired in terminal grabs window border anyway" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110827
<ubotu> New bug: #110828 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric.mo missing in xubuntu 7.04 (at least german)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110828
<ubotu> New bug: #110829 in pam-dotfile (universe) "Minor error in README example" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110829
<ubotu> New bug: #110830 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "upgrade to 7.04 and install of clamsmtp freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110830
<ubotu> New bug: #110831 in gpaint (main) "gpaint closes while drawing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110831
<pikkio> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #110832 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110832
<pikkio> Q: why don't bug reported by apport add the 'need-i386-retrace' by default?
<pikkio> or -amd64
<ubotu> New bug: #110833 in foomatic-gui (universe) "[apport]  foomatic-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110833
<ubotu> New bug: #110834 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal not installing automatix2 package in ubunto 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110834
<ubotu> New bug: #110835 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with DBPageNotFoundError in keys()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110835
<ubotu> New bug: #110836 in idjc (universe) "Please sync idjc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110836
<ubotu> New bug: #110837 in kamefu (universe) "Please sync kamefu (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110837
<ubotu> New bug: #110838 in oolite (multiverse) "Oolite runs very slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110838
<ubotu> New bug: #110839 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gij-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110839
<ubotu> New bug: #110841 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Drop caps doesn't show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110841
<real_ate> hello, i was on a while ago and i need help. there is a serious issue with the dlink usb dwl-g122 and i need to talk to someone who is experienced in this program. i'm a developer but im new to the scene
<ubotu> New bug: #110842 in Ubuntu "login fail after opening 2 session with same login and shutting down computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110842
<ubotu> New bug: #110843 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110843
<real_ate> when i say program i mean NetworkManager, it completly cripples the system whenever the dwl-g122 is plugged in
<ubotu> New bug: #110844 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "Cannot apply routing through an address in VPN on NetworkManager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110844
<ubotu> New bug: #110846 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110846
<ubotu> New bug: #110847 in acon (universe) "Please sync acon (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110847
<ubotu> New bug: #110848 in hal (main) "root volume (double) display/mount problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110848
<ubotu> New bug: #110849 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110849
<ubotu> New bug: #110850 in indent (main) "indent don't works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110850
<ubotu> New bug: #110851 in apache2 (main) "apache2-doc.conf causes access forbidden on /manuals/ URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110851
<ubotu> New bug: #110853 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with IndexError in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110853
<ubotu> New bug: #110852 in Ubuntu "Dapper & Feisty do not work w/dialup CHAP authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110852
<Murmex> Errr hi?
<joumetal> Murmex hii. Hunting bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #110854 in gnome-system-tools (main) "gpasswd remove users from groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110854
<Murmex> yup, brb ^^
<Murmex> okay, got some help for filling the bug in launchpad ^^
<joumetal> I am trying to help.
<Murmex> it's ok, I'm filling the bug right now ^^
<Murmex> it's a problem with gnome mounter rejecting some options that are needed
<Murmex> in my case, the ufstype=ufs2 option is needed to mount a UFS2 partition
<ubotu> New bug: #110855 in Ubuntu "Automatic Sessions Save" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110855
<Murmex> but I have an error message telling me that the mount option is incorrect
<ubotu> New bug: #110856 in update-manager (main) "E:Ogiltig post i instllningsfilen, "Package"-huvud saknas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110856
<ubotu> New bug: #110857 in python-unit (main) "[apport]  package python-unit failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110857
<joumetal> Murmex You can put bug number here after you have filed it.
<Murmex> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #110859 in k3b (main) "k3b does not detect normalize-audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110859
<ubotu> New bug: #110860 in x264 (multiverse) "please sync x264 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110860
<ubotu> New bug: #110861 in oem-config (main) "[apport]  oem-config crashed with IOError in cleanup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110861
<ubotu> New bug: #110862 in lzma (universe) "Feisty SRU: lzma --fast gives SetCoderProperties() error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110862
<Murmex> okay, the bug number is #110865
<Murmex> https://launchpad.net/bugs/110865
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110865 in gnome-mount "GNOME mounter rejects needed mount option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110865 in gnome-mount (main) "GNOME mounter rejects needed mount option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110865
<harrisony> is a sig 7 a SIGSERV
<harrisony> !sigserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sigserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #110866 in synaptic (main) "synaptic Apply button greyed out after selecting packages to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110866
<ubotu> New bug: #110868 in hwdb-client (main) "Kubuntu device database crashes when is collecting HW information in order to be sent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110868
<pochu> harrisony: I think SIGSERV is signal 11
<harrisony> pochu: ahh..i think your right
<Murmex> thanks and good night ;)
<pochu> night Murmex
<Murmex> (err well, I guess "Good night" depends where you live :P)
<Murmex> I'll see tomorrow how my first bug report is going
<ubotu> New bug: #110869 in Ubuntu "fails to boot with add-on vga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110869
<ubotu> New bug: #110870 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Scaling Frequencies detected wrongly on C2D CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110870
<ubotu> New bug: #110871 in lm-sensors (main) "Impossible to know which temp sensor is what sensor in computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110871
<ubotu> New bug: #110872 in lm-sensors (main) "No sensors detected on motherboard MSI P6N SLI-FI (nForce-650i SLI)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110872
<ubotu> New bug: #110873 in shorewall (main) "BitTorrent macro should use ports 6881:6999, not only 6881:6889" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110873
<ubotu> New bug: #110874 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer.real crashed with IOError in _print()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110874
<ubotu> New bug: #110875 in glade-3 (universe) "[apport]  glade-3 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110875
<ubotu> New bug: #110876 in gaim (main) "Gaim cannot connect to network." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110876
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-29
<ubotu> New bug: #110878 in xchat (universe) "xchat german translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110878
<ubotu> New bug: #110879 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110879
<ubotu> New bug: #110880 in newt (main) "python-newt scripts crash on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110880
<ubotu> New bug: #110881 in ktorrent (main) "[SRU]  Citical bug cherrypicks from SVN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110881
<ubotu> New bug: #110882 in gparted (main) "crash while carrying out operations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110882
<ubotu> New bug: #110883 in aptitude (main) "feist upgrade stuck. Lots of size-mismatch and MD5SUM mismatches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110883
<ubotu> New bug: #110884 in Ubuntu "German localisation glitsch, er, glitch ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110884
<ubotu> New bug: #110885 in Ubuntu "BrightStor ARCserve has no official support in Ubuntu Server LTS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110885
<ubotu> New bug: #110886 in Ubuntu "kpilot didn't sync birthbday and aim " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110886
<ubotu> New bug: #110887 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Sylpheed-claws-gtk2 crashes when I view message in text/plain" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110887
<ubotu> New bug: #110888 in totem (main) "Toten or VLC don't play dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110888
<ubotu> New bug: #110889 in synaptic (main) "Errors during Upgrade to Fiesty Fawn from Edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110889
<ubotu> New bug: #110890 in udev (main) "Serial joystick not detected on NFORCE2 chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110890
<ubotu> New bug: #110891 in update-manager (main) "fiesty fawn upgrade crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110891
<ubotu> New bug: #110892 in koules (universe) "koules crashes while starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110892
<ubotu> New bug: #110893 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "I can't use administrative features after upgrade to 7.04 because the system says thar the superuser password is wrong." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110893
<ubotu> New bug: #110894 in Ubuntu "383a9320c5c861dfb1a191f7f18306e4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110894
<ubotu> New bug: #110895 in gedit-plugins (universe) "External tools dialog box does not save output setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110895
<ubotu> New bug: #110896 in gkrellm (universe) "gkrellm starts invisible for 3 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110896
<ubotu> New bug: #110897 in anjuta (universe) "some anjuta projects doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110897
<ausimage> I have an annoying sound issue that just started this week. sound played through esd occasionally get 'stuck' and the fragment repeats. Eventually it stops, but continues for any new sound after.
<ausimage> I switched my xmms from esd to oss and have no problems unlike with esd... :S
<ausimage> any know of any buggies that could be causing this?
<ausimage> this bug also seems to affect things like playback in flash :S
<ubotu> New bug: #110898 in Ubuntu "Screen Resolution will not change: 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110898
<crimsun> ausimage: how thoroughly did you test the patch for your Dell?
<crimsun> ausimage: I'm getting vendor reports (from Dell) that what fixes your issue breaks audio for others
<crimsun> ausimage: this is commit de4755b3b5e905194d9a9d06eb86a9200c28c864, @UBUNTU: sound/pci/hda/: Add quirk for Dell Dimension E520 (patch_sigmatel.c)
<ausimage> crimsun, I have not been using the onboard sound lately... I disabled it in the alsaconf file... I have instead been using a spare SB live card I have had no problems with this for weeks... till recent
<ausimage> crimsun, I did not have the time then to deal with screwey audio...
<crimsun> argh.
<ausimage> sorry I sent you an email about it :S
<crimsun> ok. If you bring an audio issue to me, and I ask you to thoroughly test it while on IRC, please do so
<ausimage> sorry....
<crimsun> I will ask that the commit be reverted for feisty-updates/security
<ausimage> I did send you an email... detailing what I was doing .... :S
<ausimage> my biggest peeve was that I was still having issues with the multiple audio sources at one time...
<ausimage> crimsun I think I told you that in the last email :S
<crimsun> that doesn't address the mic/speaker issue that your quirk was supposed to fi
<crimsun> x
<crimsun> in any case, I'm closing the issue
<ausimage> fine...
<ubotu> New bug: #110899 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace-switcher needs to work with dualhead setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110899
<ausimage> crimsun do you think the esd issue is related?
<crimsun> ausimage: it just started? nO.
<ausimage> yeah this week.... very annoying... having the sound repeat a fragment..... till it decides not to play anymore
<ausimage> but oss does work.... no problems
<Hobbsee> it may be annoying, but if you're not prepared to test the proposed fix, or regressions, then you're stuck.
<Hobbsee> ausimage: seeing as crimsun doesnt have every piece of sound hardware that ever exists.
<ubotu> New bug: #110900 in Ubuntu "Audio doesn't work on Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110900
<ausimage> I know hobbsee.... I worked with it for several days... but was not satisified and emailed crimsun...
* Hobbsee wasnt aware that crimsun was a fix-it genie
<ausimage> Hobbsee: what I am trying to say was that I emailed crimsun letting him know what I was doing concerning the help I was given...  I *know* a/v is not easy on hardware or software....
<Hobbsee> ah
<ausimage> hmmm any one know what this "feisty kernel: [ 6335.482120]  Disabling IRQ #23" it shows up on my open empty terminal.
<ausimage> ^^^ that has been just recent too
<ubotu> New bug: #110902 in gnome-panel (main) "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110902
<Jaevel> can anyone help me with a failed upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<Jaevel> is this the channel for this kind of help?
<persia> Jaevel: You may receive better assistance in #ubuntu.  This channel is really for coordinating bug tracking.
<Jaevel> would it be considered a bug if the upgrade failed and killed my system?
<persia> Jaevel: There is probably a bug involved, but significantly more information is required to determine which one.  If you would like to file a bug, go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu.  For interactive help, try #ubuntu.
<Jaevel> ok, thank you...
<ubotu> New bug: #110903 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110903
<ubotu> New bug: #110904 in Ubuntu "Auto mount crashes installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110904
<ubotu> New bug: #110905 in gnome-panel (main) "windows manager missing when restarting the cpu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110905
<ubotu> New bug: #110906 in update-manager (main) "error in update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110906
<ubotu> New bug: #110907 in Ubuntu "Please sync ifeffit 1:1.3.0-4 from Debian Sid (contrib)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110907
<Windows2000XPVIS> hi there
<Windows2000XPVIS> there's serious bug with ubuntu 7.04
<Windows2000XPVIS> nailoth you creep
<Windows2000XPVIS> stop following me in cyber universe.
<nalioth> Windows2000XPVIS: i asked you to respond in the PM
<Windows2000XPVIS> i don't do pms with males
<DarkMageZ> Windows2000XPVIS, what exactly is the problem?
<Windows2000XPVIS> driver installer for nvidia card
<Windows2000XPVIS> when i click to take that propriatery driver, nothing happens
<Windows2000XPVIS> in the now module for management of proprietary drivers.
<DarkMageZ> aka the restricted devices manager?
<Windows2000XPVIS> yes! that one.
<Windows2000XPVIS> it works fine in some cases, in some it doesn't.
<Windows2000XPVIS> known isuse?
<DarkMageZ> it would depend on the card. which nvidia card?
<Windows2000XPVIS> nVidia 6800 Ultra
<DarkMageZ> that should work.
<Windows2000XPVIS> i rebooted, and still didn't, and there's eth0 connection to the 'net.
<DarkMageZ> Windows2000XPVIS, you might want to try nvidia-glx-new package. i know that won't fix it for others. but it might help you out
<Windows2000XPVIS> okay, the thing is that it makes lots of noise without driver
<Windows2000XPVIS> driver controls fan speed.
<harrisony> Windows2000XPVIS: you do know nalioth is a member of Freenode staff!
<Windows2000XPVIS> of course! he is one evil troll
<DarkMageZ> Windows2000XPVIS, k. well, if the nvidia-glx-new package fixes things for you. feel free to keep track of bug #106649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106649 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "Restricted-Manager installs older nvidia-glx package (not -new)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106649
<Windows2000XPVIS> thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #110909 in hwdb-client (main) "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 BG Network Card does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110909
<Darfur> Can you send me a gmail invite? cmiyc_1974@yahoo.com I would really appreciate it
<DarkMageZ> Darfur, do you think this is the appropriate place to ask for gmail invites?
<Darfur> where is appropriate?
<DarkMageZ> ... ask your friends who have gmail accounts... this is the ubuntu bug channel...
<Darfur> Will you be my friend?
<Windows2000XPVIS> so no bugs in ubuntu?
<Windows2000XPVIS> or no users? :D
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*@63-224-188-119.desm.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
* Windows2000XPVIS was kicked off #ubuntu-bugs by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<DarkMageZ> YaY
<ubotu> New bug: #110911 in Ubuntu "joystick button events sent too many times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110911
<ubotu> New bug: #110914 in dome (universe) "Please sync dome (universe) 4.80-4 from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110914
<ubotu> New bug: #110915 in firefox (main) "Firefox crah when restarting Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110915
<ubotu> New bug: #110916 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty takes IDE devices like SATA. Or mix?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110916
<ubotu> New bug: #110917 in glibc (main) "fscanf out of bounds write" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110917
<ubotu> New bug: #110918 in tremulous (multiverse) "segfault on feisty amd64 widescreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110918
<CU> hi - boot progress indicator not showing on laptop- needed to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - add visafb & vga=773 ---- is this a known issue??
<ubotu> New bug: #110919 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110919
<ubotu> New bug: #110920 in totem (main) "totem crashed while watching avi file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110920
<ubotu> New bug: #110921 in Ubuntu "some applications show on all workspaces with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110921
<ubotu> New bug: #110923 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer crashed on boot loader installation. syslog and Partman are here but how to attach?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110923
<ubotu> New bug: #110924 in Ubuntu "ktorrent crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110924
<ubotu> New bug: #110925 in rhythmbox (main) "Album art does not reposition itself crrectly after the panes are resized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110925
<ubotu> New bug: #110928 in kdebase (main) "strange behaviour of tray in kicker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110928
<ubotu> New bug: #110927 in Ubuntu "Boot progress bar not shown on Fiesty Kubuntu laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110927
<ubotu> New bug: #110930 in gnomebaker (universe) "Format DVD+RW doesn't use dvd+rw-format correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110930
<ubotu> New bug: #110931 in dansguardian (universe) "[apport]  package dansguardian failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110931
<ubotu> New bug: #110933 in gnome-keyring (main) ""Socket credentials not supported on this OS" when trying to connect to gnome-keyring-daemon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110933
<ubotu> New bug: #110934 in Ubuntu "[kubuntu feisty]  Power manager system tray icon does not show remaining battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110934
<ubotu> New bug: #110935 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110935
<ubotu> New bug: #110936 in mythes (main) "Please remove mythes from the archive" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110936
<ubotu> New bug: #110939 in alsa-driver (main) "[regression]  Feisty has no separate PCM slider in mixer on an Audigy 2 Platinum PCI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110939
<ubotu> New bug: #110940 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110940
<ubotu> New bug: #110941 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110941
<ubotu> New bug: #110942 in file-roller (main) "File-Roller doesn't display names in dvd-video-isos correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110942
<ubotu> New bug: #110943 in Ubuntu "apt-get install apt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110943
<phratman> Anyone know how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/45438
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45438 in sabayon "after sabayon is installed user cannot login again with kdm" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> phratman: remove sabayon, problem fixed.
<harrisony> phratman: are you using a /home partition if so that is most likley it
<ubotu> New bug: #110944 in gnome-session (main) "Gtk logout's button becomes uncolored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110944
<phratman> Hobbsee: That's a hack, not a fix. I need sabayon.
<phratman> harrisony: I have a /home/NETWORK_DOMAIN, yes.
<Hobbsee> phratman: checked for bug reports yet?
<phratman> harrisony: Independent of / which contains /home.
<phratman> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> phratman: on sabayon, to see if there are similar issues for otehrs
<harrisony> phratman: if sabayon is picking up /home/ and so is ubuntu that is the problem
<phratman> Hobbsee: What do you mean "on sabayon"? I checked Launchpad...
<Hobbsee> for sabayon.  for the source package.
<phratman> harrisony: If sabayon picks up /home/ and so is Ubuntu?
<phratman> Hobbsee: No, I haven't resorted to that just yet.
<harrisony> if you have a a /home partition and sabayon and ubuntu are reading from it that is your problem
<phratman> Hobbsee: I've seen something work perfectly in Edgy and then fail completely in Feisty (GDM + KDE) for example, so I figured it's most likely an Ubuntu problem.
<Hobbsee> could well be
<phratman> harrisony: So setup everything from /tmp or something?
<harrisony> phratman: i would have / < ubuntu / <sabayon  and then get sabayon to mount the ubuntu partition on /mnt and same for ubuntu with sabayon
<phratman> harrisony: Huh? Are we talking about the same sabayon here?
<phratman> harrisony: Sabayon sets up GNOME profiles, yes?
<harrisony> phratman: with your partition table have  sabayon, ubuntu, linux swap and then in fstab have ubuntu mount sabayons partition at /mnt and have sabayon mount ubuntus at /mnt so you can get sabayon files on ubuntu and vice versa
<phratman> harrisony: So the damn program has to have its own mount!?
<harrisony> ? what does your current partition table look like
<phratman> harrisony: I don't need any such hackery when I'm using GDM though. I need KDM unfortunately because Ubuntu developers broke GDM + KDE integration in Feisty (even though it worked in Edgy!)
<phratman> harrisony: /boot, /, extended, not mounted ntfs, swap, /home/NETWORK_DOMAIN
<ubotu> New bug: #110945 in gutenprint (main) "printing on Canon S300 is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110945
<Hobbsee> phratman: what bit broke?
* Hobbsee thoguth GDM worked with kde
<phratman> Hobbsee: It "works" but try it in Edgy and then try it in Feisty. Notice the lack of shutdown related buttons.
<phratman> Hobbsee: One giant ugly "Log out" button appears on logout.
* Hobbsee thought that happened for all of gnome, now.
<harrisony> phratman: wow thats very..um....Busy
<phratman> harrisony: Yeah, well that's necessary.
<harrisony> is it i  just make mine / and swap
<Hobbsee> phratman: let me get you straight - you're running kde, but want to run it with gdm, or the other way around?
<harrisony> i dont see the need for the rest
<phratman> Wow...
<phratman> Well, these are on machines that need a bit more security.
<phratman> I almost always recommend putting an extra /boot partition at the bear minimum.
<phratman> Hobbsee: I'm not sure which, but I know it worked in Edgy and now it doesn't.
<Hobbsee> so some problem, somehow, in some configuration, to do with gdm, kdm, kde, and gnome doesnt work now.  gotcha.
<phratman> Nothing to do with KDM.
<Hobbsee> sorry, gdm, and some combination of gnome and kde.  right.
<phratman> ...
<phratman> GDM + KDE.
<Hobbsee> right.
<Hobbsee> i wonder what broke there...
<phratman> No clue, but it looks deliberate.
<Hobbsee> if it's to do with the kde logout dialog
<Fujitsu> phratman: I find that very unlikely.
<Hobbsee> yes of course, ubuntu devs do stuff just to piss you off.  duh.
* Fujitsu goes around eating bits of KDE.
<phratman> Regardless of the intent, I find it irresponsible of the developer(s) to not follow through with it and fix it at least.
<phratman> In which case, yes, some Ubuntu developers do stuff just to piss me off.
<Hobbsee> what's the bug number for it?
<harrisony> phratman: if there is a bug number they can do something
<Fujitsu> You were free to fix it, phratman.
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> however, if it's wand waving "oh, there's aproblem somewhere with this" said somewhre on irc...no, somehow...i wouldnt expect that to be fixed.
<phratman> Hold on and quit jumping to conclusions. I know there is a bug for it, I'm searching for it because I don't remember the description.
<phratman> It's been a while.
<ubotu> New bug: #110946 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "cannot set driver in gnome-cups-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110946
* Hobbsee wonders why one would choose to use gdm with kde, instead of kdm, anyway...but go figure.
<phratman> Because it works well with GDM + GNOME and GDM + KDE giving all the shutdown buttons and what not.
<harrisony> Hobbsee: when i used KDE i had gnome previously and i used GDM to boot bewteen gnome/kde/xfce
<phratman> The KDE developers went out of their way to work with GDM, but GNOME didn't show any love back for KDM, thus it doesn't work.
<Hobbsee> ...then...shouldnt you be blaming gnome developers....?
<Hobbsee> seeing as, y'know...there was an entire gnome release between the two versions...?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Nah, that'd make sense.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: heh
<Hobbsee> and therefore, if you were also blaming the gnome developers for that...then shouldnt you also be expecting them to fix it, and getting offended when they dont fix your pet bug....?
<phratman> Hobbsee: Sure, but GDM + KDE worked in Edgy and doesn't in Feisty, thus justifying my "blaming" Ubuntu developers.
<Hobbsee> i dont see how ubuntu comes into that.
* Hobbsee headdesks
<phratman> Hobbsee: Because you still don't understand the problem.
<Hobbsee> no, i'm finding it a little hard with so litlte detail.
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase edgy
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase feisty
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 96 kB
<phratman> Hobbsee: I mentioned GDM + KDE at least three or four times and then you asked "< Hobbsee> so some problem, somehow, in some configuration, to do with gdm, kdm, kde, and gnome doesnt work now."
<Hobbsee> oh, we did move up a kde version too, which had nothing to do with logouts, apart form the new logout dialog.  yep.
<phratman> I don't think it's a lack of me explaining something well enough.
<phratman> I have yet to get to the bug, I know it's there, I just don't remember the description at the moment.
<Hobbsee> i appear to understand more of it now, yes.
<phratman> Ah, I e-mailed the bug URL to myself. Verifying in just a second.
<Hobbsee> oh well.  of course it's logical to blame the distro, for taking components that other people wrote, and that other people updated, and adding it into their distro.
<phratman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/64695
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64695 in kdebase "If GDM is the default display manager KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<phratman> Ah, ScottK would probably remember the discussion we had then.
<Mithrandir> what is the package in which the kde logout dialogue lives?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: it's new
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, it's called taking responsibility for the code you put into a product for people(humans) to use.
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: It's called not being able to audit every single piece of code in your 20000+ packages.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: it's called "i dont code the entire bloody distro, so how am i responsible for every part of it?"
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: And that.
<Mithrandir> DarkMageZ: asserting that we do stuff to piss people off is hardly helpful.
<phratman> Mithrandir: I never said that. Hobbsee brought it up and I told him why it was possible thereafter.
<DarkMageZ> i know it's not intentional and i know it's unpractical to audit all the code. but if you ever want to remove microsoft from power.
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: Hobbsee's a she.
<phratman> Mithrandir: It's also not helpful when totally clueless developers make you feel like you don't know what you're talking about, only to have them figure out what you'd said earlier a bit late.
<Fujitsu> It's also very helpful to call developers totally clueless.
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, where did i say otherwise?
<phratman> Fujitsu: If you seriously can't see why I am even the least bit frustrated, then yes you are clueless.
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: `I told him why'
<Fujitsu> phratman: I never said I couldn't, but that doesn't mean you can call people clueless.
<phratman> It worked in Edgy. Doesn't now. When I bring the bug up, I get sarcastic responses. It's been confirmed at "medium" priority (which doesn't really have any sort of weight I see) and no one is assigned to it. It keeps getting relabeled.
<afflux> oh, where can I find the channel logs again? :)
<Hobbsee> !logs | afflux
<ubotu> afflux: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<afflux> thank you
<phratman> Fujitsu: Can and will. Hobbsee was clearly clueless and yet continued to provide very sarcastic worthless responses.
<Hobbsee> phratman: by teh way, it's https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/64695 - for future reference, try finding the bug first.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64695 in kdebase "If GDM is the default display manager KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<phratman> Hobbsee: I already pasted it.....
* Hobbsee revises her plans on fixing that bug
<Hobbsee> good.
<phratman> Again, ignoring me and tearing me apart.
<Hobbsee> to be honest, i was trying to acetain whehter the bug that you were describing was actually the same bug as one that i'd heard of previously.  was a bit hard without the bug #.
<phratman> Well, I told you I was looking for it. I wasn't in here for that bug originally.
<Hobbsee> however, i love you telling me that i'm clueless.  i'll ensure to upload something that will check for your system, and screw it up.
<phratman> Hobbsee: Great way to keep users.
<Mithrandir> both of you, calm down.
<Hobbsee> great way to treat the people who write your software, too, having a go at them all the time.
<ubotu> New bug: #110950 in file-roller "File Roller not run unarchive on Drag and Drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110950
<phratman> Hobbsee: No one is demanding *you* do anything.
<Hobbsee> just claiming irresponsibility if i dont?
<Mithrandir> phratman: which architecture are you using?
<phratman> Mithrandir: i386
<phratman> Mithrandir: If you want a specific architecture, Pentium 4 HT (i686)
<Mithrandir> if I build you a test .deb, can you test it for me?
<phratman> Mithrandir: Sure thing.
<Mithrandir> give me a little time to test build and I'll get you something, then
<phratman> Mithrandir: What would this .deb do and/or provide?
<Mithrandir> new version of kdebase.
<phratman> Mithrandir: Well, I'm also deploying this over a large set of machines, so I'd prefer that it get into the repositories. For testing purposes sure, but this isn't going to be a specialized .deb or anything is it?
<afflux> anyone here willing to test a patched cryptsetup package (see bug 82343)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82343 in cryptsetup "init.d/cryptdisks doesnt create symlinks in /dev/disk/by-*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82343
<Mithrandir> no, it's a one-line fix to kdebase and if it fixes the problem we might be able to put it into feisty-updates
<phratman> Mithrandir: Oh wonderful.
<Hobbsee> !info kdebase dapper
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 76 kB
<phratman> Mithrandir: Would this be in reference to the sabayon issue or the GDM + KDE issue or both?
<Mithrandir> the latter.
<phratman> Ah.
<Mithrandir> as in, the gdm + kde
<phratman> Gotcha.
<ubotu> New bug: #110951 in dosfstools (main) "[apport]  dosfsck crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110951
<ubotu> New bug: #110952 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "i82801 fails to find Deskstar drive on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110952
<ubotu> New bug: #110954 in camomile (universe) "Impossible to compile native binaries with Camomile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110954
<ubotu> New bug: #110955 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110955
<ubotu> New bug: #110956 in rkhunter (universe) "feisty not supported in rkhunter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110956
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #110958 in update-manager (main) "error when upgrading from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.4 from internet in update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110958
(Mithrandir/#ubuntu-bugs) phratman: it'll likely take another hour or so to build; it's building on my slow laptop.  I'm going out to enjoy the nice weather here; are you going to be here in four or so hours or should I mail you with the .deb?
<ubotu> New bug: #110959 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with signal 7 in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110959
<ubotu> New bug: #110961 in Ubuntu "Please sync moodbar from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110961
<phratman> Mithrandir: I'll likely be asleep, but I'll be idling here.
<phratman> Mithrandir: This probably is too much to ask, but could you also look into the sabayon bug I originally inquired about?
<phratman> Mithrandir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/45438
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45438 in sabayon "after sabayon is installed user cannot login again with kdm" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110962 in Ubuntu "Extended NVIDIA driver crashes X-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110962
<ubotu> New bug: #110963 in Ubuntu "Distribution Upgrade fails on a small /boot partition (dup-of: 95945)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110963
<pikkio> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #110964 in abiword (main) "[apport]  AbiWord-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110964
<ubotu> New bug: #110965 in spiralsynthmodular (universe) "[apport]  spiralsynthmodular crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110965
<ubotu> New bug: #110966 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org hangs refreshing UI with 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110966
<ubotu> New bug: #110967 in pouetchess (universe) "Please sync pouetchess (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110967
<ubotu> New bug: #110969 in hal (main) "Automount on USB devices is not working (2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110969
<ubotu> New bug: #110971 in releaseforge (universe) "Please sync releaseforge (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110971
<ubotu> New bug: #110972 in vim (main) ":help does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110972
<ubotu> New bug: #110973 in ttf-dzongkha (universe) "Update ttf-dzongkha " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110973
<ubotu> New bug: #110976 in Ubuntu "SD card reader don't work on Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110976
<ubotu> New bug: #110974 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine (xine) bad video scaling on intel video card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110974
<ubotu> New bug: #110975 in Ubuntu "Install CD do not share on a local Ethernet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110975
<ubotu> New bug: #110977 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus interfere with devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110977
<ubotu> New bug: #110979 in mrd6 (universe) "Please sync mrd6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110979
<ubotu> New bug: #110980 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110980
<habeeb_> Isn't this more of a blueprint/feature request, than a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/intelhex/+bug/110960
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110960 in intelhex "wishlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #110981 in pommed (universe) "whishlist: include pommed in default ubuntu installation to support macbook's hotkeys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110981
<pochu> habeeb: I think so
<pochu> !info intelhex
<ubotu> Package intelhex does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pochu> habeeb: but it's in the upstream package, not in Ubuntu :)
<ubotu> New bug: #110983 in yelp (main) "translation english-german" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110983
<pikkio> Q: after a retrace, when a bug is certainly to be confirmed?
<harrisony> pikkio: when some one else can confirm it crashes for them
<harrisony> pikkio: which bug is in question
<pikkio> no one in particular :)
<pikkio> i was just looking at those reported by apport
<habeeb> what do you mean, pochu , by "but it's in the upstream package, not in Ubuntu :)" ?
<pikkio> there's no intelhex package in ubuntu
<habeeb> So?
<habeeb> (sorry, quite a noob, as far as bugs are concerned)
<pikkio> so it's an upstream package, I suppose
<pochu> habeeb: look at the bug report
<pochu> in the status bar
<pochu> it says "intelhex (upstream)"
<pochu> So we shouldn't care about it
<habeeb> I see.
<pochu> The upstream developer will reject/confirm/fix it
<habeeb> Upstream package means a package coming by the person who made it, right?
<ubotu> New bug: #110985 in Ubuntu "new gnome control center's categories aren't representative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110985
<ubotu> New bug: #110986 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110986
<ubotu> New bug: #110987 in Ubuntu "Random soundcard on boot (Ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110987
<pikkio> o.o
<harrisony> habeeb: upstream is the application it self not a ubuntu package of it
<pikkio> 3 new bugs in one second
<habeeb> harrisony: I see.
<habeeb> Thanks.
<harrisony> eg bug 10986 is a bug for the ubuntu version and if it is confirmed with the plain vanilla version of it then it a patch will be made and sent upstream to the developers if it is a ubuntu fault its fixed at somethingstream
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10986 in openoffice.org "openoffice menu shortcuts not recognized when using Russian layout" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/10986
<pikkio> harrisony: in the HowToTriage howto, in the "Confirming" section, there is: "Are there sufficient log files and crash dumps, as outlined in DebuggingProcedures?". Isn't an [apport]  report enough?
<harrisony> pikkio: i guess but i like to make sure someone else can confirm it as sometimes a bug may happen but i cant reproduce it
<pochu> pikkio: it may be, but may not be
<harrisony> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<harrisony> errr...that wasnt what i was expecting
<pikkio> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #110988 in Ubuntu "ca0106 only half duplex (Ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110988
<pikkio> Is there an howto for triagers about reproducing crash reports?
<harrisony> pikkio: not really
<harrisony> you just got to make sure the reporter says how it happened, if they dont mark as needs-info, mark yourself as assignee and ask them to tell steps to reproduce
<pikkio> ok, thanks
<harrisony> http://launchpad.net/~harrisony < look at assigned bugs and you will see what i mean
<pikkio> i'll do. thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #110990 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110990
<ubotu> New bug: #110989 in gltron (universe) "[apport]  gltron crashed with SIGSEGV in SDL_GL_SwapBuffers()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110989
<harrisony> pikkio: link us to your LP profile
<habeeb> harrisony: I just read a bug regarding oo.org hanging with 100% CPU usage. What should I ask the guy for, except the version of OO which he didn't mention? A backtrace, or a strace?
<harrisony> get him to do a valgrind, and version of ubuntu and version of OO and um...
<ubotu> New bug: #110991 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice interface icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110991
<ubotu> New bug: #110992 in ipmitool (universe) "ipmi modules need to manually inserted and device created " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110992
<habeeb> Also, should I redirect them to the Valgrind wiki page , or post the instructions on the bug report?
<harrisony> /BugSquad/Responses on the wiki has a valgrind response
<ubotu> New bug: #110993 in gftp (main) "Gftp crashes with uploads with lots of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110993
<ubotu> New bug: #110994 in ipmitool (universe) "More documentation required." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110994
<harrisony> https://launchpad.net/~pikkio pikkio is that you
<ubotu> New bug: #110995 in Ubuntu "Hard drive noise with applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110995
<ubotu> New bug: #110996 in Ubuntu "LAN uli526x does not work properly feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110996
<ubotu> New bug: #110997 in Ubuntu "NULL pointer dereference when connecting USB mass storage device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110997
<ubotu> New bug: #110999 in mythtv (multiverse) "Can't enter mythtv-setup without stopping backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110999
<harrisony> bug 111001
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111001 in hal "'Hardware Information' window uses freedesktop.org icon." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111001
<ubotu> New bug: #110998 in mutagen (universe) "Please merge mutagen 1.10.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110998
<ubotu> New bug: #111000 in Ubuntu "Keyboard doesn't work within a java applet (Sun Secure Global Destop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111000
<ubotu> New bug: #111001 in hal (main) "'Hardware Information' window uses freedesktop.org icon." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111001
<habeeb> buggy day..
<pschulz01> harrisony: Has this been reported before?
<harrisony> pschulz01: ?
<pschulz01> bug 111001
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111001 in hal "'Hardware Information' window uses freedesktop.org icon." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111001
<pschulz01> harrisony: I didn't see the prior conversation.
<ubotu> New bug: #111002 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111002
<ubotu> New bug: #111003 in Ubuntu "system doesnt poweroff after halt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111003
<pschulz01> harrisony: . or were you just finding out what the bug was?
<ubotu> New bug: #111004 in sauerbraten (multiverse) "[new upstream release]  A new release of sauerbraten is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111004
<ubotu> New bug: #111005 in puredata (universe) "Pd crashes when i close a patch with the object "shell"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111005
<ubotu> New bug: #111006 in kaffeine (main) "mp3+kaffeine always crash-dependency installed like libxine-ffmpeg libmad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111006
<ubotu> New bug: #111007 in gnome-games (main) "Ziggurat - Not a true mahjong solitaire ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111007
<ubotu> New bug: #111008 in koctave (universe) "Deps of koctave are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111008
<ubotu> New bug: #111009 in arts (main) "applet crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111009
<ubotu> New bug: #111010 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111010
<ubotu> New bug: #111011 in Ubuntu "feisty freezes on power off." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111011
<ubotu> New bug: #111012 in update-manager (main) "Distro update aborts on tomcat5.5 configuration while upgradind edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111012
<Murmex> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #111013 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ftpmonitor" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111013
<Murmex> I filled bug #110865 yesterday
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110865 in gnome-mount "GNOME mounter rejects needed mount option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110865
<Murmex> https://launchpad.net/bugs/110865
<Murmex> so if you need me, I'm here
<ubotu> New bug: #111014 in kbarcode (universe) "kbarcode-2.0.5-1 csv import problem (2.0.4-1 working)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111014
<ubotu> New bug: #111015 in Ubuntu "at startup kdeinit crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111015
<ubotu> New bug: #111016 in Ubuntu "upgrade to 7.04 fails due to not enough space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111016
<ubotu> New bug: #111017 in konversation (main) "[apport]  konversation crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111017
<habeeb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/110551 I edited the status of this bug, and I also Assigned it to me. But now, that I checked it again, it was reseted.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110551 in openoffice.org "no graphics in OpenOffice.org in Ubuntu 7.04 KDE desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<habeeb> I also checked the activity log, and I don't see signs of anyone changing it back..
<ubotu> New bug: #111018 in Ubuntu "Monitor goes to sleep and does not get up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111018
<ubotu> New bug: #111019 in mono (main) "mono-jit crash report because apport-gtk failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111019
<ubotu> New bug: #111020 in Ubuntu "Desktop Effects bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111020
<ubotu> New bug: #111021 in minicom (main) "When USB-serial adaptor is removed, minicom takes 100% of CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111021
<ubotu> New bug: #111023 in openoffice.org (main) "end-of-line within string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111023
<ubotu> New bug: #111024 in Ubuntu "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed/released" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111024
<ubotu> New bug: #111025 in mplayer (multiverse) "Audio is lagging behind Video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111025
<ubotu> New bug: #111026 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111026
<ubotu> New bug: #111027 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111027
<xeruno> Hi evereone
<xeruno>  I was wondering if anyone has the same problem that I have when trying to connect a ssh server using connect to server feature...
<torkiano> xeruno: what problem?
<xeruno> Nautilus hangs and uses all the processor
<xeruno> I have to kill the process
<Mithrandir> it works fine for me
<Nafallo> works fine here.
<Mithrandir> not that it helps you in any way, though
<torkiano> xeruno: sorry kubuntu here
<xeruno> I've upgraded from Edgy->Feisty, that might be a reason
<Nafallo> xeruno: you can ssh to the box fine otherwize?
<pochu> xeruno: works with a clean profile?
<xeruno> yeah
<xeruno> Nafallo, yeah I can.
<xeruno> pochu, I haven't tested, you mean creating a new user?
<Nafallo> xeruno: yes he does :-)
<xeruno> I just found a pretty nice bug here...
<ubotu> New bug: #111028 in update-manager (main) "Failed Ubuntu upgrade 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111028
<ubotu> New bug: #111029 in openoffice.org (main) "View->full screen  cell q33 =sum(q1:Q31) err:522 ( need reload)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111029
<ubotu> New bug: #111030 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid no longer sees partitions in Feisty after upgrade from Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111030
<xeruno> well I can't connect to the server with a clean profile...
<xeruno> but I tried another server with my profile and the new one and It worked...
<xeruno> so It got to be related to the server
<xeruno> and I recall one of the admin puts some kind of informational message when connecting to the server
<xeruno> I think that might be the reason of the problem connecting to the server
<xeruno> I anyone want to help me I can give  a temporal account to that server so he/she can try
<xeruno> if*
<xeruno> hello...?
<xeruno> I think it's related to GnomeVFS, I will write a toy app to test the connection...
<ubotu> New bug: #111031 in Ubuntu "Request: Include Wubi on LiveCD Windows apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111031
<ubotu> New bug: #111032 in Ubuntu "Usability glitches in default browser selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111032
<ubotu> New bug: #111033 in Ubuntu "Feisty complete freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111033
<ubotu> New bug: #111034 in file-roller (main) "file-roller shows all files in .rar as one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111034
<blueyed> Can somebody please change the Importance for bug 111036 - it's about data loss on digicams.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111036 in kdegraphics "Kamera ioslave causes data loss (copied file is empty and source gets deleted when "moving"!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111036
<ubotu> New bug: #111035 in ubiquity (main) "install problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111035
<pochu> !info kdegraphics
<ubotu> kdegraphics: graphics apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Hobbsee> blueyed: is it reported on the kde bugtracker yet?
<pochu> Hobbsee: it is
<pochu> blueyed: done
<Hobbsee> pochu: have they fixed it?
<blueyed> thanks. I've imported it into launchpad from the upstream tracker.
<blueyed> no fix yet..
<pochu> Hobbsee: they haven't, and that bug is pretty old
<pochu> Opened:2005-09-30 23:27
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> poke upstream to fix it then.
<ubotu> New bug: #111036 in kdegraphics "Kamera ioslave causes data loss (copied file is empty and source gets deleted when "moving"!)" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111036
<ubotu> New bug: #111037 in Ubuntu "while starting live cd it shows screenfull of parallel lines instead of ubuntu logo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111037
<ubotu> New bug: #111038 in Ubuntu "cups/printer problem stops with error status22 (1028 on resume job)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111038
<ubotu> New bug: #111039 in tightvnc (universe) "xtightvncviewer scrolling doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111039
<ubotu> New bug: #111040 in compiz (main) "compiz can't drag window thumbnails to other "workspaces"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111040
<ubotu> New bug: #111041 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "Corner pixels of ubuntu-splash.png should be transparent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111041
<pikkio> <harrisony> https://launchpad.net/~pikkio pikkio is that you << No, I'm not him! My LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~lorenzo-delledonne
<ubotu> New bug: #111043 in gnome-commander (universe) "problem with directory that has # character in it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111043
<ubotu> New bug: #111044 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111044
<ubotu> New bug: #111047 in totem (main) "totem online radio in mozilla doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111047
<ubotu> New bug: #111046 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111046
<ubotu> New bug: #111048 in Ubuntu "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111048
<ubotu> New bug: #111049 in amaya (universe) "Amaya 9.53 crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111049
<ubotu> New bug: #111050 in eog (main) "[apport]  eog crashed with SIGSEGV in eog_image_cache_add()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111050
<khermans> hello, is there a suggested way of reporting kernel panics?
<khermans> i getone every day on my amd64 laptop with feisty
<khermans> this started happening more often with newer 2.6.20-* kernels
<khermans> and i dont know proper method for ubuntu kernel debugging, shall i try lkdump ?
<ubotu> New bug: #111051 in Ubuntu "gnome-terminal confused with tinyfugue: scrollbar, cursor funkiness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111051
<ubotu> New bug: #111052 in 3ddesktop (universe) "3ddesktop crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111052
<ubotu> New bug: #111053 in file-roller (main) "file-roller zip extracting encoding problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111053
<ubotu> New bug: #111054 in update-manager (main) "Could not install Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111054
<ubotu> New bug: #111055 in camorama (universe) "Camorama ftp filename time unrecognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111055
<gnomefreak> pochu: you here?
<ubotu> New bug: #111056 in Ubuntu "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111056
<ubotu> New bug: #111057 in Ubuntu "nvidia gf7300 feisty install cd fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111057
<ubotu> New bug: #111058 in Ubuntu "desktop effects stop working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111058
<ubotu> New bug: #111059 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount does not correctly handle password for encrypted partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111059
<ubotu> New bug: #111060 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111060
<ubotu> New bug: #111061 in wine (universe) "Wine use Windows colors instead of Ubuntu colors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111061
<ubotu> New bug: #111062 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111062
<ubotu> New bug: #111063 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with error in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111063
<ubotu> New bug: #111064 in python2.4 (main) "[apport]  python2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrame()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111064
<ubotu> New bug: #111065 in Ubuntu "minor feisty online upgrade bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111065
<ubotu> New bug: #111066 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111066
<ubotu> New bug: #111067 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111067
<ubotu> New bug: #111068 in Ubuntu "A bug between Atheros Communications AR5212 802.11abg nic and  Ubuntus network applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111068
<phratman> Mithrandir: If you are around, do you happen to have the GDM + KDE .deb fix ready for me to test?
<ubotu> New bug: #111070 in gaim (main) "Gaim blocked when trying to talk with a friend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111070
<torkiano> hello, anyone can confirm bug #111072?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111072 in kdebase "https://activa.caixagalicia.es/ not work correctly in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111072
<ubotu> New bug: #111071 in update-manager (main) "Server Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 Fails: "Could not calculate the upgrade"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111071
<phratman> torkiano: Works for me. What do you mean by "[it]  does not work correctly"?
<torkiano> phratman: I can't write the numbers in the fields because the panel with the numbers not work when i click in it.
<ubotu> New bug: #111072 in kdebase "https://activa.caixagalicia.es/ not work correctly in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111072
<phratman> torkiano: Ah, I compared it to Firefox, which works fully the way you described.
<torkiano> phratman: can you confirm the bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #111073 in eb (universe) "Please sync eb (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111073
<phratman> torkiano: Sure thing, give me a second.
<ubotu> New bug: #111074 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111074
<ubotu> New bug: #111075 in php5 (main) "Missing Files during install of php5-gd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111075
<torkiano> ok phratman, thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #111076 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111076
<ubotu> New bug: #111077 in php5 (main) "Missing Files during install of php5-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111077
<ubotu> New bug: #111078 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111078
<ubotu> New bug: #111079 in banshee "Audio CD tracks lenghts are not properly shown after reload some CDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111079
<ubotu> New bug: #111080 in Ubuntu "error updating to Fiesty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111080
<ubotu> New bug: #111081 in celestia (universe) "Celestia menu entry is in a bad place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111081
<ubotu> New bug: #111082 in scribus-ng (universe) "Cannot install; py-central byte-compile failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111082
<ubotu> New bug: #111083 in file-roller (main) "opera opens archive viewer for .doc files and creates error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111083
<ubotu> New bug: #111084 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Module realcap is not included with linux-image*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111084
<ubotu> New bug: #111088 in control-center (main) "installed gnome on kubuntu and wierd stuff started to happen..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111088
<ubotu> New bug: #111085 in Ubuntu "now there is abug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111085
<ubotu> New bug: #111086 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Module realcap is not included with linux-image*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111086
<ubotu> New bug: #111087 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111087
<ubotu> New bug: #111089 in Ubuntu "MMC cards not detected in built-in memory card reader on Samsung Q35" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111089
<ubotu> New bug: #111090 in gnome-panel (main) "usb keyboard type as instead of a and qw and zx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111090
<ubotu> New bug: #111091 in openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  openoffice/calc freezes the whole system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111091
<ubotu> New bug: #111092 in notification-daemon (main) "[apport]  notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111092
<ubotu> New bug: #111093 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111093
<ubotu> New bug: #111094 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111094
<ubotu> New bug: #111095 in hwdb-client (main) "apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111095
<Mithrandir> phratman: sure, just a moment, I need to unsuspend my laptop
<ubotu> New bug: #111096 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111096
<ubotu> New bug: #111097 in Ubuntu "bad display in logout splashscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111097
<ubotu> New bug: #111098 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "[apport]  gnome-alsamixer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111098
<ubotu> New bug: #111099 in geany (universe) "Please sync geany (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111099
<Mithrandir> phratman:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/tmp/has the debs; try installing at least the kdebase-* ones and log out and in again and see if it fixes the problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #111100 in samba (main) "Installing winbind makes samba shares inaccessible on the machine that the winbind is installed in." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111100
<ubotu> New bug: #111101 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[Feisty]  Screensavers stopped working all together." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111101
<Nafallo> binary bugnumbers! :-D
<ubotu> New bug: #111102 in gnaural (universe) "Please sync gnaural (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111102
<ubotu> New bug: #111103 in ntfs-config (universe) "ntfs-config cannot mount ntfs partitions after system restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111103
<habeeb_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mplayer/+bug/111104 Redirect this guy to the "Answers". It feels more like a support question, but still not sure...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111104 in mplayer ".rm format not recognzed by mplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #111105 in update-manager (main) "6.10 to 7.04 upgrade aborted during msttcorefonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111105
<ubotu> New bug: #111106 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome performance lags with over 12 channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111106
<ubotu> New bug: #111107 in gthumb (main) "Gthumb slideshow fades too many screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111107
<ubotu> New bug: #111109 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Kernel softlocks and reboots when encountering a bad hdd sector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111109
<ubotu> New bug: #111108 in gnome-panel (main) "window manager doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111108
<habeeb_> Is this considered a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/111106 :/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111106 in xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome performance lags with over 12 channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<habeeb_> I mean.. isn't it normal behaviour?
<Flannel> why would lagging be normal?
<ubotu> New bug: #111110 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in CtrlMove::getPosition()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111110
<habeeb_> Flannel: because he has 12 channels open.,
<Mithrandir> yes, and?  It shouldn't lag with more channels, really.
<habeeb_> Mithrandir: aw.. ok then.
<ubotu> New bug: #111111 in tepache (universe) "Tepache don't create a working code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111111
<ubotu> New bug: #111113 in Ubuntu "External drives unmountable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111113
<ubotu> New bug: #111115 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111115
<ubotu> New bug: #111116 in Ubuntu "Can't connect to wpa networks with Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111116
<habeeb_> Mithrandir: basicaly, why? I mean.. when you have Firefox with 12 tabs open it will lag.
<habeeb_> At least, my firefox will..
<phratman> Mithrandir: Thanks for working on that. Do I have to install all kdebase related debs?
<ubotu> New bug: #111117 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 7.04 does't boot without boot cd in device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111117
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-21
<mrooney> hmm what about bug #220037, that isn't a bug is it, has everything just transitioned to sda?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220037 in ubuntu "ata harddrives are listed as scis sda" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220037
<Nafallo> it is not a bug indeed.
<mrooney> I did some googling but couldn't find anything explaining authoritatively what happened
<mrooney> all all hard drives sda?
<Nafallo> no, but we're getting there.
<mrooney> oh, are there any blog posts or anything. you say "getting there", so is there somewhere explaining why the transition is taking place, that I can use
<Nafallo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Nafallo> also, http://linux-ata.org/faq.html
<bdmurray> calc: pong
<calc> bdmurray: bug 218793 can you see it?
<ubotu> Bug 218793 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/218793 is private
<bdmurray> calc: nope, why?
<calc> its supposedly a OOo bug but its hidden from me still
<jarlath> In hardy, is migration-assistant a part of ubiquity or debian-installer? packages.ubuntu.com only references gutsy and says it's in debian-installer.
<bdmurray> jarlath: you only seen m-a in ubiquity not in debian-installer.
<jarlath> bdmurray: Thanks.
<bdmurray> no problem
<mroone1> oh me oh my, that was the fourth or fifth hard lock-up in three days, with Hardy
<mroone1> I have never had this before, I have no clue what to do about it :[
<mroone1> how do you debug something like that?
<RAOF> Check the system logs, see if anything stands out?
<RAOF> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash may also help.
<DShepherd> hello everyone
<DShepherd> can someone help find someone that can fix bug 48180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48180 in control-center "System -> Prefernces -> About Me does not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48180
<DShepherd> ?
<bdmurray> DShepherd: does not work with which release?
<DShepherd> i know it doesnt work for gutsy.
<DShepherd> bdmurray, do you have hardy?
<bdmurray> DShepherd: why yes I do
<DShepherd> bdmurray, do you have this problem also>
<DShepherd> ?
<DShepherd> in hardy of course
<bdmurray> I'm still reading but I can input data w/o any problems
<DShepherd> bdmurray, the title is a bit misleading..
<bdmurray> You could change it then
<DShepherd> if you save an email address in work and close it.. it comes up in home when you reopen it
<DShepherd> bdmurray, how do you I go about changing the title?
<bdmurray> click the pencil by "Bug description"
<DShepherd> bdmurray, should i open another bug and mark this one as a duplicate?
<DShepherd> bdmurray, indeed...
<bdmurray> I think I can confirm the e-mail addresses being transposed
<DShepherd> bdmurray, so... do you have this problem too?
<DShepherd> o
<DShepherd> in hardy too bdmurray ?
<bdmurray> I'm double checking with a different account / system
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ok. i will do the same
<DShepherd> bdmurray, it seems to be a problem for another account i have on this system
<bdmurray> DShepherd: I put the package version I tested with, but I think the package is wrong
<bdmurray> nope, by bad the package name is right
<DShepherd> ok
<bdmurray> The only bug I observed was the work and home e-mail addresses being transposed
<DShepherd> bdmurray, well.. here's another....
<DShepherd> bdmurray, after entering information and clicking the close button all inputted info seems not to be saved.
<DShepherd> bdmurray, is that the same for you?
<bdmurray> no, that is not the case on Hardy
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ... well in gutsy no matter what change you make and then you click the Close Button at the bottom right of the dialog. the information is not saved
<DShepherd> bdmurray, you say that this is not in hardy?
<bdmurray> That is correct, that bug does not exist in Hardy.
<DShepherd> bdmurray, what version gnome is hardy runng?
<bdmurray> I put the package version in the bug
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ok
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ok. I am currently talking to ivazquez in #gnome or gimp.net. I want to check to see if this is an bug is upstream too
<DShepherd> bdmurray, do you know ivazquez?
<bdmurray> no I do not
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ok
<DShepherd> bdmurray, do you know what i can do to kinda push this bug to be fixed?
<bdmurray> forward it upstream for Ubuntu 8.10, for 8.04 it depends
<DShepherd> bdmurray, by the way, does your help button do anything?
<bdmurray> Help where?
<DShepherd> bdmurray, on the about me dialog. does the help button do anything?
<bdmurray> there is no help button anymore it seems
<DShepherd> bdmurray, oh ok
<DShepherd> bdmurray, how do i go about forwarding it upstream. Excuse my ignorance. I am quite new to this part
<bdmurray> DShepherd: We have some documentation on that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<DShepherd> bdmurray, thanks for your patience and your time. I will give that a read
<bdmurray> no problem I'll be a around for another 30 minutes or so if you have any more questions
<DShepherd> is bug 182356 some sort of duplicate  bdmurray ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182356 in gnome-control-center "The gnome-about-me application erases information on reboot." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182356
<JohnPhys> kees:  Did you ever get a chance to look at Bug #195052 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195052 in inkscape "Latex formula does not work on Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195052
<bdmurray> DShepherd: I think it might be a different issue
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ok
<bdmurray> I haven't tried rebooting and can't very easily
<bdmurray> While the other one should be about transposing the e-mail addresses
<techno_freak> bdmurray, i feel that bug is valid in hardy, i remember filling up personal details and everything is gone now
<DShepherd> bdmurray, yeah. its a weird bug. I just tried switching tabs before i close the about me dialog after putting an email address in home. On reopen both home and work have the same email address
<bdmurray> techno_freak: okay, it would be best to test it with a specific package version and add that to the bug
<techno_freak> bdmurray, ok
<bdmurray> Uh, I mean test it and the package version to make it more complete
<DShepherd> bdmurray, i have filed a bug upstream but it has not been 'approved' should I wait until its confirmed before I make a note on launchpad?
<techno_freak> rebooted, all details seems to be intact as it was :)
<DShepherd> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529147
<ubotu> Gnome bug 529147 in about-me "The home address in the About Me dialog overrides the Work Address" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bdmurray> DShepherd: no, you should create a bug watch in Launchpad now that will point to the upstream bug report see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches for details
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ok
<bdmurray> I'm updating that Gnome page I pointed you to to reflect that
<DShepherd> bdmurray, ok
<DShepherd> bdmurray, wow, can launchpad grow fruits and vegetables too?
<bdmurray> No, that would feed the bugs. ;)
<DShepherd> ;-)
<DShepherd> bdmurray, that's if for now?
<DShepherd> it*
<DShepherd> bdmurray, anything else i need to do?
<bdmurray> I think updating the title would be helpful
<bdmurray> techno_freak: okay, we could close that bug as Fix Released since it is fixed in Hardy
<techno_freak> bdmurray, ok :)
<techno_freak> done
<bdmurray> I'm heading out, thanks for helping out techno_freak and DShepherd
<DShepherd> bdmurray, thanks for the help too
<techno_freak> ciao bdmurray
<DShepherd> bug 48180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48180 in control-center "The home address in the About Me dialog overrides the Work Address" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48180
<bdmurray> great!
<DShepherd> should i say something nice..
<DShepherd> ? :-)
<DShepherd> like i changed your title and description?
<DShepherd> or.. the bug has been reported upstream?
<DShepherd> bdmurray, sorry if I am keeping you..
<DShepherd> anyways.. I am out. I'll try and drop by sometime tomorrow
<techno_freak> ciao DShepherd
<DShepherd> techno_freak, take care
<jfcgauss_> greetings. i have xubuntu 7.10 amd64 desktop on a dell core2 laptop. i have postgresql-{,client-,doc-,server-dev-}8.2 installed, and nothing else from any other version of PG. pg_config reports incorrect results that belong to v8.3 instead of v8.2. thx...
<techno_freak> what he did? :s
<RochJer> Hello - I wanted to know if I can report one simple bug in here
<jarlath> I don't know what package to assign this bug. The bug is the lack of installed help for users and groups in xubuntu.
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220255
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220255 in ubuntu "no help for xubuntu "users and groups"" [Undecided,New]
<jarlath> Even if I knew the package, the bug is that it's not included as opposed to the package itself so can anyone tell me what to assign it to?
<pedro_> xubuntu-system-tools maybe?
<pedro_> works fine with gnome-system-tools on hardy though
<seb128> they use gnome-system-tools directly nowadays no?
<seb128> pedro_: they might not have yelp installed though
<pedro_> right
<jarlath> I could just assign it to xfce4 and let those guys decide where to go with it?
<mr_pouit> xubuntu-meta seems to be a better idea
<jarlath> Ah, very good.
<afflux> morning :)
<pedro_> re :-P
<Iulian> Oups, this is the right channel.
<bdmurray> hello all
<afflux> hey bdmurray
<Iulian> Hi bdmurray
<pedro_> morning bdmurray!
 * afflux wonders whether ubuntu release is an excuse for getting some free days from school: we probably have lots of bugs to triage :)
<bdmurray> afflux: I'll sign something for you!
<afflux> thanks! I'll tell my teacher. He uses linux on the school machines btw., but it's suse 10.1 :(
<bdmurray> Now, really is a critical time though.  We have lots of bugs coming in and need to identify the most important ones.
<afflux> yeah right. though I've the impression that we got far more reports after alpha releases than after the RC
<bdmurray> I'm checking the graphs, that's weird.
<afflux> yes, it's really only an impression I had, I didn't check any numbers ;)
<bdmurray> you might be right, I'm not certain how to interpret it though
<afflux> I think either all major problems are known or they even have been fixed :)
<bdmurray> I hope so!
<james_w> Hi all.
<james_w> Can anyone reproduce https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aalib/+bug/218868 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218868 in aalib "libaa1-dev uninstallable; causes FTBFS in other packages" [Critical,New]
<bdmurray> james_w: I'm checking
<james_w> thanks
<hggdh> james_w: so am I :-)
<hggdh> james_w: successfully installed libaa1-dev. Hardy, AMD64
<james_w> thanks for testing
<bdmurray> I was able to install it too, is that really the bug though?
<hggdh> it does seem to be the issue. The autotest log shows the failure
<james_w> maybe this has been fixed by something else then.
<hggdh> and on an amd64...
<afflux> huh. bug 220298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220298 in ubuntu "/usr/bin/X11 is a reference to ." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220298
<james_w> heh
<hggdh> now, I looked up my aalib.info, and it seems correct (i.e., without the space in front of the '* AA-lib' entry
<afflux> can confirm the X11 thing, but I think this is quite... weird :) /usr/bin/X11: symbolic link to `.'
<james_w> afflux: it's intentional
<afflux> oh. Right, just found that in NEWS.Debian
<thekorn> hello all!
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello
<thekorn> hi bdmurray
<thekorn> is there a list of all known bugs in the RC of the different flavours somewhere?
<stgraber> thekorn: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/report
<stgraber> thekorn: that'll be hidden tomorrow when the first final candidates will be released though
<stgraber> thekorn: We don't have a way to access our archives yet :(
<thekorn> stgraber, WOW, that's exactly what I was looking for, much better than the views in launchpad
<bdmurray> thekorn: its nice having the counts there too
 * thekorn hugs stgraber 
<bdmurray> It's also possible to look for bugs tagged iso-testing
<syke> hi
<thekorn> my first idea was to look here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs
<syke> I think I've figured out why flash apps lock up on my laptop
<bdmurray> right, those are bugs with approved nominations which isn't as useful I think
<thekorn> but it's defenetly not well structured
<syke> it has nothing to do with the nth song playing on pandora
<bdmurray> the qatracker ones may not yet be nominated and approved for Hardy
<syke> it's when there's a powersave mode change
<syke> I have my policy set to powersave
<syke> when the screen blanks after x number of minutes, pandora stops playing
<syke> and the browser screen where the flash control is goes blank
<syke> can someone try to reproduce?
<syke> this is on amd64, kubuntu
<syke> hp pavilion laptop
<syke> I entered my bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220317
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220317 in ubuntu "flash hangs when screen blanks on laptop with hardy" [Undecided,New]
<syke> if there's any info I can/should add to help debug, let me know
<bdmurray> syke: it isn't clear to me what to set in gnome-power-manager to test this
<syke> bdmurray: I'm using kubuntu, so it's kpowermanager here
<syke> but I right-click, policy->powersave
<syke> bdmurray: find it?
<ogra> bdmurray, g-p-m doesnt allow to set the cpufreq governor deliberately, you wont find options like powersave/ondemand/performance there
<ogra> we default to ondemand for everything because powersave forces the lowest speed the cpu offers (in my case 133MHz for example which will likely break sound playback as the CPU cant handle the sampling rate)
<ogra> (see /etc/init.d/powernowd)
<ogra> the bug here is that kpowersave allows you to select such a mode
<ogra> s/kpowersave/kpowermanager/
<bdmurray> ogra: thanks for that information, that's really useful!
<syke> ogra: dynamic also triggers the issue here
<syke> for me, "powersave" is 800mhz
<ogra> lucky you :)
<ogra> syke, for many people its not ... thats why we use ondemand by default :)
<syke> you could probably still test
<ogra> i dont have kubuntu available here
<syke> dynamic == ondemand
<syke> I don't think it's a kubuntu issue
<ogra> well, ubuntu doesnt offer any UI element to do what you do there
<ogra> it might technically be an issue, but ubuntu users wont experience it
 * syke sighs
<syke> if it defaults to ondemand
<syke> as you say
<syke> then, likely they will
<syke> since the issue occurs in that mode as well
<syke> sorry if I wasn't making that clear
<osmosis> the icon for xchat-gnome is broken after first installing, but is fine after a reboot.
<osmosis> it was this way in gutsy, and appears the same in hardy.
<syke> so...
<syke> is there anything else I need to add to this bug?
<syke> should I contact my canonical support rep to try and get some attention?
<bdmurray> syke: I'm still not clear on how to recreate it in Ubuntu but I set laptop lid is closed to "Blank screen" and am listening to music from pandora.com with the lid closed
<syke> yea, the lid itself doesn't do it for me either
<syke> can you try setting the powersave mode?
<ogra> syke, you said it is occuring during mode switching only
<syke> seeminglu
<ogra> there is no way to switch modes in ubuntu
<syke> er
<syke> I don't mean when manually switching the policy
<ogra> unless you use the commandline and know what to do
<syke> I mean when the CPU/input has been idle, and the CPU and display power down further
<ogra> they wont in ondemand
<syke> ACPI modes, or whatever they are called these days
<syke> actually
<syke> they will in ondemand
<ogra> ondemand will always give as much CPU as needed
<syke> I have this problem with either policy
<syke> exactly
<syke> it switches modes to do that
<ogra> the thing is that you say it only occurs when you swith modes
<ogra> which doesnt happen in ubuntu
<syke> I think you are confusing the powermanager/cpufreq policy
<ogra> it doesnt switch from ondemand to anything ese ever
<syke> and the actual changing of power modes in the hardware
<ogra> *else
<Arby> mvo_: I've been looking at bug 216907 some more, got time to discuss?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216907 in update-manager "update-manager does not accept debian proxies" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216907
<mvo_> Arby: yes
<Arby> mvo_: I set up apt-proxy and then tried running update-manager -d in a VM pointing at the proxy
<Arby> having removed all none proxy lines from sources.list
<Arby> as you suggested in the bug report
<mvo_> ok - what happens then?
<Arby> u-m still disables the proxy repos
<Arby> and inserts it's own
<mvo_> Arby: could you please put your /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log online? I would like to have a look (or sent it to me by mail)?
<Arby> sure, I'll have to re-run the test first, should have saved that log file, oops :)
<Arby> back in a few minutes
<mvo_> ok
<Arby> mvo_: main.log http://paste.stgraber.org/2676
<Arby> I think my proxy might be messed up
<Arby> but I don't know why
<Arby> I have no experience with apt-proxy until now
<mvo_> Arby: yeah, that is actually a feature you see here :) if no package source that works can be found it will add one for oyu
<Arby> mvo_: ok, so I need to work out what's up with the proxy
<mvo_> yes
<Arby> I can ssh between the two machines so connectivity is there.
<Arby> OK I think I'll start over
<Arby> mvo_: would you mind looking at my apt-proxy config file http://pastebin.com/f3f7780b4
<Arby> I'm getting errors about 'no suitable backend found'
<Arby> when running apt-proxy-import
<Arby> and I can't work out why
<mvo_> Arby: what does your sources.list look like? apt-proxy expectes something like deb http://server:9999/ubuntu I think
<mvo_> Arby: hm, did you try (just for the fun of it) to remove the trailing "/" from your ubuntu/ source entry?
<Arby> no but I can do
<Arby> mvo_: I'm at the step before that working from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy#head-be0e5f3cd615e9100d4bd6d75dc57d2b19d2919a
<Arby> trying to import from main apt cache to apt-proxy cache
<Arby> I've just found a bug report saying this is broken
<Arby> and likely to remain so
<Arby> but having read the report I don't think this function is critical
<Arby> so I'll bypass that step and see what happens
<mvo_> Arby: please try without the "/" after ubuntu
<Arby> OK I will
<Arby> mvo_: all seems to be working now with trailing '/' removed
<Arby> I get a dialogue saying 'No Valid Mirror found. Would you like to proceed. Clicking yes will change all gutsy to hardy'
<Arby> or words to that effect but a bit more verbose
<Arby> mvo_: would u-m be expected to work if the machine running the proxy had no internet access and only a dvd as a repo
<mvo_> Arby: sort of, it would hang for a long time at startup though because it tries to connect to the net
<Arby> I'm just thinking that the reporter on 216907 implied that none of the machines had access to the outside world
<Arby> comment 3 just after your first comment
<Arby> and I was wondering what the solution is there
<Arby> mvo_: do you have any plans to teach u-m to test for an available network and behave accordingly in the future?
<Arby> it's something that comes up often in the bug reports
<mvo_> Arby: I have a pending upload that shorten the timeout considerable (from 120s to 20s) - this should improve it a lot
<mvo_> Arby: its not ideal currently but there is no reliable way to tell is there is a network currently (hopefully network-manager will provide one in the future)
<mvo_> but its definitely something that should get fixed
<Arby> mvo_: ok, I might test a dvd-via-proxy update tomorrow
<Arby> it's a bit of a corner case but 216907 implies it does happen
 * mvo_ nods
<Arby> mvo_: last question I promise :) , is deb file://path/to/dvd.iso a valid entry in sources.list? just to save dvd's
<mvo_> Arby: most likely not, you could mount the iso there (using -o loop) I guess, but there is apt-cdrom add for this :)
<Arby> fair enough
<bdmurray> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> I used 'bzr revert -r 87' and then want to get back up to date is 'bzr revert -r 88' the right way to do that?
<james_w> I think so
<james_w> plain "bzr revert" should do it as well I think
<bdmurray> I tried a 'bzr pull' and that didn't work which makes sense but isn't intuitive to me at least
<kees> james_w: "bzr revert" alone will bring you all the way back to "now"
<kees> (I do this for generating CVE stats)
<james_w> thanks kees
<blueyed> kees, james_w: be careful, it deletes files that have been added (or rather backs them up as "*~X~", but symlinks get removed)
<bdmurray> james_w: I'm looking at bug 219209 and I'm not certain that is supposed to work.  Did it ever?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219209 in oem-config "United States keymap suggested for United Kingdom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219209
<secretlondon> the one in debian installer *has* marked for uk keyboards
<secretlondon> although it didn't in previous releases
<secretlondon> -marked +worked
<secretlondon> it asks you for the position of @ and " I think
<bdmurray> james_w's bug is really about ubiquity I think since that is what comes about after running oem-config-prepare
<secretlondon> ah okay, I thought oem was done on the alt cd
<bdmurray> Hmm, that's interesting I think it changed
<bdmurray> No matter what I pick it defaults to a US layout
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-22
<Gnine> restricted drivers not displayed in jockey-gtk. nvidia-glx installed; other restricted modules installed.
<ogra> bdmurray, wow, you read ubuntu-users ? thats brave :)
 * ogra doesnt feel so alone anymore whatching the user madhouse
<bdmurray> ogra: it recently seemed like it needed some help
<ogra> yeah, it does
<bdmurray> but I feel one person isn't enough either
<ogra> i only manage to roughly follow it in recent times
<ogra> yeah, its our biggest list and pretty noisy ... there are not many developers readin it anymore
<bdmurray> I was thinking that maybe bugsquad members reading / commenting would be sufficient help.
<ogra> surely
<bdmurray> I saw some comments about using a partition separte from ubiquity which seems silly now a days
<ogra> it just was a great ressource for help once where you had lots of knowledgeable people giving excellent advise ... the level dropped massively over the three years i'm on it
<bdmurray> er, a partition utility
<ogra> yeah, there is a lot of such stuff
<ogra> and recently some very active people with half breeded knowledge who think they know everything because they used redhat before ... "use telinit 2 to siwtch to non graphics mode"
<bdmurray> dinner bbiab
<bdmurray> wow
<macd> bug 174048 just needs a debdif with the package rules changes to include python-xml?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174048 in xen-3.2 "missing dependency: python-xml" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174048
<mrooney> so, I see a package updated its "debian/$package.gconf-defaults", does anyone know where I could find this file, to check out what changed?
<greg-g> macd: looks like it, yes
<danage> hello saivann?
<saivann> danage : Hi!
<danage> hi! wow our bug got fixed
<saivann> danage : Did you see, our bug got fixed
<saivann> danage : Yes :D
<danage> :)
<danage> it even looks like it might make release
<mrooney> ooh what bug is that
<saivann> danage : Now that's how very well described bugs + incredible developers makes good work
<danage> :)
<danage> i wish the bluetooth problem was more evident
<danage> i would love to have it fixed
<danage> disabling hidd didn't change anything
<saivann> mrooney : That was a bug in gvfs that prevented users to list files with more than 8 spaces in FTP servers, I don't have the bug number, but it got fixed in few days
<saivann> danage : Really? That might be kind of bad bug with the driver, that's less evident..
<danage> that is what i am thinking. i am testing right now with a usb dongle on another computer, see if it's apple mouse specific
<greg-g> does xubuntu use the restricted-driver manager?
<greg-g> aka, package "restricted-manager"
<danage> wow, a lot of now updates being pushed through today
<saivann> greg-g : I'll answer this in ~1 minute
<greg-g> saivann: thankya
<saivann> danage : I use a USB belkin bluetooth dongle.. so
<danage> i have a chinadongle now, i'm gonna use it tonight and see how it turns out
<saivann> greg-g : xubuntu gutsy did, I don't know about Hardy but I doubt that it changed.
<greg-g> saivann: thanks.  anyway of searching for the answer online so i don't have to ask you again? :)
<saivann> danage : Great :)
<greg-g> s/anyway/is there a way/
<saivann> greg-g : I was thinking about rdepends, but it does not seems to show needed informations, so I don't know :) Unless installing xubuntu inside a virtualbox VM, that's what I do
<bdmurray> greg-g: it is called jockey now
<bdmurray> and an 'apt-cache show jockey-common' show the Tasks it is installed in
<saivann> That's why I did not find jockey in gutsy...
<Gnine> no restricted drivers shown in jockey-gtk
<greg-g> bdmurray: awesome, thanks
<saivann> greg-g : and apt-cache rdepends jockey-gtk show the reverse depends :)
<greg-g> saivann: that works too, thanks
 * greg-g learned something new todya
<saivann> greg-g : np :)
<saivann> hehe, we all, I think..
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you know where I can find the debian/$package.gconf-defaults file of a package? I am having trouble doing so
<bdmurray> mrooney: in the package itself I'd guess
<bdmurray> try apt-get source $PKGNAME
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks, that did the trick!
<mrooney> bdmurray: by the way in regards to bug #78038, it turned out that rhythmbox DID prevent hibernate/suspend on critical battery. the issue got fixed by disabling the rhythmbox plugin that caused that, but is there a more important underlying issue that allowed that to happen in the first place?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78038 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox interferes with suspend" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78038
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'm a bit busy at the moment
<mrooney> fair enough, are you saying I should wait a bit for a response, or ping you about it at a later date?
<bdmurray> depends on when the kids get home. ;)
<bdmurray> Seriously though, I'll try and look at it in a couple of hours
<greg-g> lol
<LoOoD> I'm trying out the hands free install via PXE. Seems to be stuck in a loop while partitioning the drive. It gets the kernel/initrd/preseed file and boots up. /var/log/partman just seems to grow forever.
<danage> LoOoD: mustn't be a pxe-related problem then. i installed from a usb stick the other day, with all packages being loaded from ubuntu archive server
<LoOoD> pxe said then. what can I do to figure out what is wrong? I regular interactive netboot install works fine.
<LoOoD> pxe aside then ..
<LoOoD> is there an existing working seed file I can try it with.. might be my seed file.
<mrooney> oh does anyone know, it gutsy the update-manager showed the old version --> new version under the titles of each package, is there a way to re-enable this in hardy?
<unmanarc> hi, i want to report a kubuntu installation bug...
<unmanarc> 8.04
<unmanarc> RC
<unmanarc> where?
<unmanarc> well, i'll say the bug here...
<unmanarc> Caracas Time is GMT-4:30  not GMT-5:30...
<unmanarc> bye.
<bdmurray> mrooney: yes it did and no there isn't
<bdmurray> mrooney: additionally there is a bug about and the maintainer has said he'll release a ppa version after the final version
<mrooney> great, I really miss those. now let me try to find that bug...
<cool> Hi, i would like to report a bug, before that i would like to verify if its really a bug.
<cool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761885
<bdmurray> cool: Hi, I'm looking at it now
<cool> Thanks
<bdmurray> Is that your post?
<cool> yes
<bdmurray> It'd be good to test with Hardy via a Live CD
<macd> is there an easy way to make a change to just a control file, rather than having to rebuild the entire package? (it is a depends on change)
<macd> oops wrong chan
<cool> bdmurray, the main problem is that this error occurs random, using live & testing is not a solution
<cool> as, system behaves normal 90% times
<cool> right now i am posting fom same box, on which the error is reported
<cool> still today or tomorrow i would try to upgrade to hardy
<techno_freak> firefox3 randomly goes off :s
<cool> bdmurray, is there any further debugging required on this system?
<cool> since, then all data would have been  gone, i would be doing a clean install to minimise problems
<bdmurray> cool: From what I understand of your situation it is unlikely to be fixed in Gutsy as it doesn't meet SRU criteria, so no we wouldn't need anything from that system.  by the way dist-upgrades work really really well
<mrooney> cool: I would imagine that either way you are fine. If you update to Hardy and the issue is gone, then you it has been addressed in some way and doesn't need a bug report. If it still exists in Hardy, you will be able to obtain more relevant information that way
<cool> mrooney, bdmurray :Thanks a lot Guys!
<cool> bdmurray, i could use  dist-upgrades but i have few other problems which i would not like to carry forward
<cool> some problems, which i didn't find any solution
<bdmurray> cool: ah, okay
<mrooney> cool: I know what you mean, personally I find Ubuntu so easy to restore to a state you like (ie, one line apt-get install to get all your apps again), that I like fresh installs to keep everything clean
<cool> anyone facing disappearing desktop problem with compiz-fusion, i have reported it to bugzilla at compiz few days back but no reply yet.
<mrooney> Hm, I am not aware of that issue at all
<mrooney> how does a desktop disappear
<mrooney> can you see through to behind the screen? :)
<cool> hold on, will dig up a thread on some forum
<cool> http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84435
<cool> one of my solved threads in forums
<cool> mrooney, can you see the screenshot?
<cool> the problem is all desktop element come & go
<mrooney> cool: no, I have to register for the forum :/
<cool> hold on
<cool> will post it in paste bin :)
<cool> I am having problem with compiz fusion, main problem is the My whole desktop keeps disappearing in parts, then comes back for few secs when i hover mouse pointer the them.
 * cool uploads a screenshot
<mrooney> that sounds very...unique
<mrooney> I would not be at all surprised if that is gone in Hardy
<cool> my most problems are unique
<cool> :D
<techno_freak> cool, check all your problems after you upgrade to hardy
<cool> here is a screenshot ==> http://www.imgx.org/pfiles/7016/Screenshot.png
<mrooney> cool: yeah probably quirks which are worked out with better drives and composite by default
<mrooney> *drivers
<cool> k, will upgrade to hardy then
<cool> Thanks a lot for your time, it was nice talking to you ;)
 * cool prepares to leave
<ffm> How can I tell if my bug report that has been marked with a lock icon is safe to make public.
<ffm> ?
<ffm> I mean, my bug report is currently private, it involves a crash of pybackpack. How do I make sure nothing personal is in there?
<Arby> ffm: I think it needs to be done by a member of bugsquad, got a bug number
<ffm> Arby:
<ffm> Arby: Sure, Bug #219583
<ubotu> Bug 219583 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/219583 is private
<Arby> basically it's just reading through the attachments for paswords etc
<Arby> ok I'll take a look
<ffm> Wow, those bug names are long.
<ffm> Arby: Look for something like "aiof877a&a", that's my password for all my websites.
<ffm> </sarcasm>
<Arby> hmm, that ones invisible to me too
<pedro_> mm i cannot see the bug either
<Arby> how long ago did you post it
<ffm> Arby: 2008-04-19
<Arby> hmm, it should be there then I'd  have thought
<Arby> don't know then sorry
<Arby> anybody else got any idea?
<pedro_> ffm: may you subscribe me to it?
<ffm> pedro_: I don't know, are you trustworthy?
<pedro_> ffm: yeah, every member of ubuntu-bugcontrol is trustworthy
<pedro_> ffm: pvillavi is my lp account in case you want to subscribe me to have a look to your data
<ffm> pedro_: Done.
<Arby> pedro_: did that help?
<pedro_> ffm: thanks, there's nothing private on the report, you can make it public
<pedro_> Arby: yep
<Arby> ok that's worth knowing about
<ffm> Arby, pedro_ , It's public now. Anything more you need to triage it?
<ffm> Bug #219583
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219583 in pybackpack "pybackpack crashed with AttributeError in do_ssh_backup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219583
<pedro_> ffm: not really, leave it public so it can be looked by a bugsquad member
<ffm> pedro_ Arby , it says "needs-duplicate-check" as one of its tags, but it is the only bug in that package. Can I remove the tag?
<pedro_> ffm: yes, but it's weird I've seen a few bugs with "need-duplicate-check" tag and a comment from apport saying something like "this bug it's probably a dup of #xxxxxx but the latest one was fixed"
<pedro_> first time i seen a needs-duplicate-check without a comment like that
<Arby> sounds like apport is being odd
<ffm> Should I report it upstream as well?
<ffm> Arby pedro_ , see above.
<james_w> ffm: I think so yes, the package isn't patched at all, so there's little chance of it being Ubuntu-specific.
<ffm> james_w: Uh, I wanted to add a link to the external tracker, http://projects.sucs.org/projects/pybackpack/ticket/64 , and it did so, but said it was a bug in archlinux.
<james_w> ffm: you should copy the backtrace in to the upstream report.
<ffm> james_w: Yes, but I am having trouble linking the report to ubuntu.
<james_w> ffm: yeah, I'm looking in to that, I just noticed that on the way past
<james_w> ffm: there's no upstream project set up for this yet.
<james_w> can anyone tell me how to go about doing that? Do I need bugsquad powers?
<thekorn> hello @all!
<james_w> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hi james_w
<seb128> james_w: ask jcastro about adding the corresponding product on launchpad
<james_w> seb128: thanks
<ffm> jcastro: ping
<james_w> ffm: I worked it out, it should be done now.
<thekorn> Is the broken error pages in mozilla browsers (xml parsing error) a known issue?
<thekorn> i wonder if this is a translation error or something elese
<james_w> thekorn: I heard someone mention it to asac the other day I think.
<seb128> I think asac fixed it
<thekorn> ah ok, maybe the fix does not land on my system yet
<seb128> he might not have uploaded
<seb128> I think he said to pitti that he figured what was wrong yesterday, I'm not sure now though
<asac> should be fixed
<asac> german + finnish translation were affected
<asac> thekorn: please verify that latest langpack fixes it
<thekorn> running an upgrade now...
<thekorn> asac, yay, fixed, thanks!
<asac> thanks for confirm
<afflux> morning
<pedro_> morning afflux
<afflux> hi pedro_ :)
<rodserling> I was told there was a Hug Meeting in here.
<pedro_> rodserling: there's no hug day today, it was postponed to be focus on ISO testing rather
<mrooney> hmm, is it really appropriate to just say "this bug is a duplicate" but say you don't know which one, and just mark it Invalid? I am referencing bug #180064
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180064 in gtk+2.0 "scroll bar obscures the bottom line" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180064
<pedro_> mrooney: as pointed on my last comment, yes
<pedro_> we have to deal daily with hundreds of reports and sometimes we cannot find the exactly bug number of the duplicate
<mrooney> okay, but if a seasoned bug veteran can't find it, how do you expect that person to find it?
<mrooney> it seems pretty rude
<pedro_> mrooney: you're welcome to look at it and help us
<bdmurray> mrooney: I think it is a question of efficient use of time
<mrooney> yeah, I understand from an Ubuntu productivity viewpoint
<mrooney> it just doesn't seem like a very good user experience
<mrooney> but if it is generally agreed upon as acceptable I guess I can note it!
<bdmurray> I don't think it is best but don't think there is a good alternative either.  We could tag it as likely-dup and then someone else would have to find the duplicate bug report.
<afflux> "usage: update-rc.d [...]" reports, are they all the same and is there sort of a big masterbug?
<james_w> afflux: I doubt they are all the same
<james_w> if they were it would be a bug in debhelper, and there would be hundreds of duplicates I expect.
<james_w> afflux: do you have a reference please?
<seb128> mrooney: that's either that or we keep under of duplicates open because we are too busy to search the exact number
<bdmurray> james_w: thanks for testing my debdiff
<qense> that was scary, it looked like hardy didn't allow ethernet connections to work. That would be a terrible bug three days before the release... Fortunately it was a fault in my computer and now I've got internet again!
<seb128> mrooney: it takes some minutes to do that, either the submitter has to do the job or the overworked bug triagers have to do that for all those users, don't you think it's better to share the workload?
<afflux> james_w: bug 220645 and bug 220643 seem to be related to pulseaudio, rsync and acpid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220645 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-desktop 1.102 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220645
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220643 in ubuntu-meta "package ubuntu-standard 1.102 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220643
<james_w> bdmurray: no problem, thanks for making it.
<afflux> james_w:  and hotkey-setup. At least the dpkglog shows 4 identically error messages around line 6375
<mrooney> seb128: yeah, but I guess I feel like a tag would help out, so someone could go through and try to find the dups and mark them as such, to properly draw more attention to them
<seb128> mrooney: well, that's quite some work and we don't think that's best use we can do of our efforts right now
<bdmurray> mrooney: What state would the bug be in that case?  If it was New I think it might waste people's time.
<Arby> is it safe to close bug 220569? it looks like just unfortunate timing and seems to have been resolved
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220569 in update-notifier "update-manager will not work/ reinstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220569
<bdmurray> I do think this is a good discussion to have in a couple of weeks though.
<mrooney> bdmurray: no, it can still be Invalid
<mrooney> but at least say, I could search for "probable-dup" and find the dups later, mark them as such, and improve the situation
<Arby> although the second last comment sounds like a separate issue
<james_w> afflux: the logs are a little odd, yes. It's kind of strange they all hit at once.
<afflux> Arby: the "current dist not found in meta-release file" sounds familiar, I think it's rather a warning
<seb128> mrooney: bug #197110 is similar to the bug you pointed I think
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197110 in gedit "New newlines are not displayed when the viewable page is full" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197110
<james_w> afflux: the ones you posted are dupes aren't they? Same reporter anyway.
<Arby> afflux: ok
<bdmurray> mrooney: If you could bring this up after we are done with Hardy that'd be great.
<Arby> closing
<afflux> james_w: no, ubuntu-standard is because of rsync failing, ubuntu-desktop because of pulse, hotkey-setup and acpid
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay, will do!
<mrooney> I am out for now, talk to everyone later, thanks for the input/explanations
<_max_> okey either its ubuntu or something to do with my hardware controller, but iv had -no- problems in debian using a 3ware 9500s controller and raids that are 2tb plus
<james_w> afflux: ah, ok, thanks. I didn't look, it's just always suspicious when a user files two similar reports in quick succession.
<_max_> using ubuntu 7.10 / 8.04 has been a friggin nightmare
<_max_> first the hassel of getting it to actually use GPT
<afflux> james_w: that's why I looked at them at all ;)
<_max_> i then managed to create my damn 5000gb paritin and format it, mounted it, said 5tb free, now i get harddisc full, its now saying 540/540gb
<_max_> same crap i had with msdos partition table
<james_w> afflux: I'll look in to the possible cause of failure in a moment.
<nemo> Does someone mind closing out a bug for me?
<greg-g> nemo: which bug?
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/217809
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217809 in linux "iwl3945 does not associate in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<afflux> james_w: thanks. bug 157041 seems to be the oldest rsync report I could find
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157041 in rsync "[apport] package rsync failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157041
<nemo> greg-g: I need to file a new bug about complex passphrases.
<nemo> greg-g: but that bug is no longer accurate (see comments 3 and 4)
<greg-g> nemo: gotcha, so you are opening a new bug about the actual cause of the problem?
<nemo> greg-g: yep
<nemo> or you could rephrase the bug if you have rights :)
<nemo> passphrases containing quote marks and spaces break network-admin/iwconfig
<greg-g> nemo: well, with the big comments it is kinda "messy" now, so a new bug with all the pertinent information and none of the "noise" would be cool
<nemo> greg-g: rephrasing would save me time reposting stuff I suppose
<nemo> greg-g: fair 'nuff.
<nemo> greg-g: most of the noise *was* 'cause I thought it was driver related
<greg-g> nemo: awesome, thanks! I'll take care of this one.
<nemo> not that relevant to "iwconfig is using the wrong passphrase"
<greg-g> nemo: yeah, I understand, thanks for helping!
<nemo> thanks much.
<greg-g> nemo: no problem
<Arby> anybody have any idea what causes bugs like bug 220589?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220589 in update-manager "update-manager crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220589
<Arby> error message is E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<Arby> I see quite a few bug with errors against those files
<Arby> are they problem files downloaded from a server somewhere or something that's been mangled locally
<greg-g> have they tried an "apt-get update"?
<greg-g> and is it reproducible over time (ie: 30 minutes later)
<Arby> probably not
<Arby> I was just wondering what those files did really
<bdmurray> This is interesting because it is a security update
<Arby> since it occurs quite often
<greg-g> bdmurray: good call, those updates are fewer and probably experience less issues when updating the packages file
<greg-g> the packages file contains the info needed to calculate the upgrades (packages and dependencies etc)
<bdmurray> I think that update just came out yesterday so trying an apt-get update again would be good
<greg-g> (I believe that is, I've never taken one apart)
<bdmurray> You can just look at that file in a text editor
<nemo> greg-g: bug #50386
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50386 in gnome-system-tools "[network-admin] wireless-key from /etc/network/interfaces not escaped" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50386
<nemo> greg-g: added a comment and left it at that :)
<nemo> greg-g: I was joking in #ubuntu+1 about starting an evil network cafe with a passkey of ;rm -rf /
<nemo> greg-g: the sad thing is, folks would not expect that to be a problem, even if they picked it up
<nemo> a variant on http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png
<nemo> :-p
<nemo> greg-g: I suppose that would be an inappropriate comment to make in the bug...
<greg-g> yeah, just noise, funny noise, but noise none-the-less ;)
<afflux> haha I just love xkcd :)
<afflux> coffeetime...
<greg-g> met him, randal munroe, xkcd guy, this weekend at a convention in Michigan
<nemo> nifty
<nemo> hm. I bet I could make an evil passphrase that would escape inspection...
<nemo> s/inspection/casual inspection/
<jarlath> What part does Jockey play in Ubiquity? I'm not sure which to assign a bug to.
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220105
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220105 in ubuntu "8.04 RC Partitioning fails on dual boot install with Windows XP" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> greg-g: ;echo$'\040\162\155\040\055\162\146\040\057'      only with the word echo replaced with eval
<nemo> hm bet "eval" isn't even needed.
<james_w> jarlath: that looks like ubiquity to me, what made you think of jockey?
<james_w> the bug sounds a little familiar anyway, I can't grab you a bug report though, I'm afraid.
<nemo> yep. eval is not necessary.
<jarlath> I remember assigning ubiquity before for an installer related bug, and someone else changed it to jockey.
<james_w> jarlath: you're normally safe with ubiquity, jockey has little to do with the installation process normally.
<jarlath> james_w: Thanks. I don't actually know what jockey is. I searched packages.ubuntu.com but I can't find an actual description of the package.
<james_w> jockey is what used to be called 'restricted-manger', but now handles other drivers as well, so a name change was appropriate
<james_w> so if the problem was installing nvidia then it would be a jockey bug, not a ubiquity one.
<jarlath> james_w: Ah, okay. Thanks for that.
<bdmurray> thekorn: ping
<afflux> heh: http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/04/21/dodgy-report-open-source
<thekorn> bdmurray, pong
<bdmurray> thekorn: I forget do you have access to dapper?  I'm having an issue with Subscribers.parse() on it.
<thekorn> bdmurray, I have a VM running dapper, so yes
<thekorn> what's the issue
<bdmurray> thekorn: this command 'bugnumbers --parsemode=html --ns ">5" -p xorg' results in the Wrong XPath-Expr AssertionError on dapper only with bug 155685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155685 in xorg "vesa doesn't work with PowerPC, so failsafeXServer fails" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155685
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, will test it in about 30 minutes
<bdmurray> thekorn: great, thanks!  I'll report a bug too
<thekorn> thanks
<thekorn> bdmurray, I guess this is bug 137574 again
<bdmurray> I didn't see any strange characters in the subscribers list for the problematic bug
<thekorn> the inline xorg.log has
<thekorn> (WW) ****INVALID IO ALLOCATION**** b: 0xf0000400 e: 0xf00004ff correcting
<thekorn> libxml2 stops parsing after this
<thekorn> (I guess)
<aquo> i tried the release candidate with qemu (boot from cd), but it didn't work ...
<aquo> <Jessicatz> Zambezi: I insta
<aquo> grmpf
<aquo> i get lost with some busybox command line in initramfs
<james_w> afflux: that rsync thing is weird, I don't see how it can fail, unless their update-rc.d doesn't have the multiuser extension
<james_w> or it is fixed already.
<afflux> james_w: hm. Fixed in what packages?
<james_w> no idea, but the new ones were fresh weren't they? That makes that unlikely.
<afflux> yes, it seemed like they were uptodate
<afflux> james_w: should I move bug 220645 to update-manager?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220645 in ubuntu "package ubuntu-desktop 1.102 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220645
<james_w> I don't think it's a bug there, but it's as good a place as any for the moment.
<copyofjohan> hey, I contributed to bug #211026. I wondered (and googled) if there's some more usefull information to attach. Have some hints for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211026 in transmission "Ubuntu 8.04 Freeze when downloading from bittorent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211026
<danage> wow, i have never encountered that bug
<james_w> copyofjohan: hi. Does everything freeze, or do you still have control of the pointer?
<copyofjohan> everything
<danage> pretty bad bug it seems
<james_w> ok, someone else was describing something similar the other day, but they still had control of the mouse pointer, though everything else hung
<copyofjohan> some reported there, that after first getting complete freezes, after the last kernel-updates they could ctrl-alt-del. But I get complete freezes. I could report that I'm using ubuntustudio with the generic kernel.
<crimsun> is compiz enabled?
<copyofjohan> no
<crimsun> which nic drivers?
<copyofjohan> hm, I dont know, I didnt change the drivers
<copyofjohan> e1000 and iwl3945
<copyofjohan> but I'm using the ethernet-nic
<crimsun> ok, thanks, that's a starting point.
<thekorn> bug 190848
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190848 in gnome-terminal "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<jcastro> bdmurray: qa meeting today?
<bdmurray> jcastro: that was a while ago I can summarize for you though
<bdmurray> jcastro: test test test
<bdmurray> ;-)
<jcastro> bdmurray: wait, like exactly one hour ago?
<bdmurray> jcastro: umm, I think it was at 9PDT
<bdmurray> afflux: what was that init bug you were talking about?
<afflux> bdmurray: you mean bug 220645 and bug 157041? update-rc.d issues, don't really know where the problem sits
<bdmurray> afflux: hmm, I thought that was something else.  Their /etc/apt/sources.list might be interesting
<afflux> bdmurray: you mean for those two bugs?
<copyofjohan> crimsun: Is there more I can do?
<bdmurray> right looking at dpkgterminallog it seems unlikely but they may have some odd repos in their sources.list
<crimsun> copyofjohan: sorry, I've been in a discussion; I'll try to look/consider in a bit
<macd> bug 188990
<copyofjohan> is it useful to file the bug using apport-cli?
<bdmurray> that should gather some information about your setup / packages
<copyofjohan> i have to provide a package to apport-cli to file a bug. which should I choose? I didnt install azureus from a deb, but its not a problem with one specific torrent-client anyway.
<greg-g> it isn't possible to use virtualbox and 64bit guest OSs?
<asac> Fujitsu: there?
<Fujitsu> asac: I am now.
<asac> Fujitsu: xulrunner 1.8.0.14 security update. push to hardy or wait and to -security?
<asac> Fujitsu: fta is asking :)
<Fujitsu> Good question.
<Fujitsu> I think push it to security after a fair bit of testing.
<asac> Fujitsu: ok thats what i said as well.
<asac> thanks
<hspaans> g'day, selinux is supported in ubuntu? there appears to be a bug in cups/selinux on Hardy
<greg-g> hspaans: is it reported to Launchpad?
<hspaans> first wanted to know if selinux was supported in Hardy
<hspaans> I take you response as a yes
<greg-g> hspaans: yeah, you can install selinux in Hardy
<hspaans> greg-g: I'm hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/selinux/+bug/202983 :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202983 in selinux "[hardy alpha 6] unable to start cupsys if selinux is enforcing." [Undecided,Fix released]
<greg-g> hspaans: I'll ask the original reporter of that bug, also, #ubuntu-hardened is the channel where the people working on selinux lurk
<greg-g> hspaans: also, your comment says you are using the Beta, could you try with the RC release?
<hspaans> greg-g: beta? no latest and greatest. it happens while upgrading cupsys to 1.3.7-1ubuntu3
<greg-g> hspaans: oh, I thought the comment from April 6 was yours, and it referenced the beta server install
<greg-g> hspaans: you should add a comment to that bug report then, if that is what you are experiencing
<hspaans> greg-g: comment was on its way and now submitted
<greg-g> hspaans: good deal
<hspaans> np
<alex_mayorga> hello, anyone that can help me figure this one out https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/146706 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy alpha 6] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged]
<alex_mayorga> I have the problematic system right here in front of me, FWIW
<bdmurray> alex_mayorga: do you have a newer iso?
<alex_mayorga> I'm torrenting the RC
<alex_mayorga> but I believe I hosed my X
<alex_mayorga> any workaround is appreciated
<alex_mayorga> I now get init screen failed
<bdmurray> could you elaborate a bit?
<bdmurray> regarding your current situation
<alex_mayorga> bdmurray, have to run to a class right now, can I catch up with you latter and hopefully close all the closeable bugs on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~alex-mayorga ?
<bdmurray> that's quite a few bugs!  I'll be around for quite a while though
<greg-g> heh
<alex_mayorga> bdmurray, OK catch you in a couple hours
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-23
<asac> bdmurray: whats the state of bughelper?
<bdmurray> asac: that sounds like a loaded question.  it's pretty good barring one launchpad issue
<asac> ok
<asac> for me it crashes on firefox-3.0
<asac> vino + xulrunner-1.9 work
<asac> even bugnumbers -p firefox-3.0 crashes
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll look into it
<bdmurray> this is from Hardy?
<asac> sorry, didn't try xulrunner-1.9 before and thought it was crashing on everything.
<asac> because i couldn't imagine why bugnumbers might fail
<asac> bdmurray: yes, hardy almost latest
<bdmurray> try --parsemode=html
<asac> a day old or so
<asac> bdmurray: can i use that option everywhere?
<asac> e.g. bugnumbers? or just bughelper iteself?
<bdmurray> asac: yes, everywhere
 * asac tries bugnumbers
<bdmurray> there is a problem with the attachments listings in Launchpad or p-l-b's parsing of them
<asac> bdmurray: ok so i probably cannot run a full query?
<asac> i initially ended up in this because i wanted to search attachments ... like
<bdmurray> asac: if you use --parsemode=text and a bug has a bad attachment it'll error out
<asac> bughelper -T firefox-3.0 "nsNavHistoryResult" "Navigation Crash" -p firefox-3.0
<asac> what are bad attachments? and why does it matter for bugnumbers?
<bdmurray> badly formatted that is
<asac> do we know what that means? or when that happens?
<bdmurray> yes, let me find the launchpad bug
<asac> no need to
<asac> i just need to workaround right now.
<bdmurray> right and --parsemode=html should work around it
<asac> ok let me run that query with html
<asac> :)
<asac> lets see how far we get
 * asac wonders how long it will take :/
<bdmurray> it worked for me
<bdmurray> well, or bugnumbers did
<asac> bdmurray: how many hours do you think that query might take?
<asac> with nothing cached
<alex_mayorga> bdmurray, ping :)
<Iulian> Hey
<ubuntudemon> Hey. Can I do anything to provide more information to this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220640
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220640 in linux "[hardy] iwl3945 + wpasupplicant fails to connect to university network. regression from gutsy (ipw3945+wpasupplicant)" [Undecided,New]
<marnanel> ubuntudemon: I don't think so, but it's possible/probable that none of the people dealing with it are on this channel at present (or awake)
<marnanel> ubuntudemon: But I wish all my bug reporters were as thorough as that!
<james_w> hi marnanel
<james_w> ubuntudemon: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1507 looks similar as well, although the initial reporter had a different key mgmt
<ubotu> www.intellinuxwireless.org bug 1507 in WPA & WPA2 "iwlwifi-1.1.19 doesn't associate to WPA-EAP protected network" [Major,Assigned]
<james_w> ubuntudemon: I also think there is enough information there that you could file a report upstream.
<marnanel> james_w: hi
<ubuntudemon> james_w : thanks I will first read through 1507 and 1522 right now. After that I will report a bug upstream if necessary
<james_w> ubuntudemon: thanks, that would be very useful.
<ubuntudemon> you are welcome. I'm not only helping Ubuntu but also helping myself by doing this. I would like to upgrade to hardy but I can't do that if I can't get on my university network.
<ubuntudemon> james_w Is it possible to download newer iwl3945 driver+mac80211+microcode image from intellinuxwireless.org and use it from the live cd ?
<james_w> ubuntudemon: probably
<james_w> you shouldn't need to reboot to do that, so you should be ok
<james_w> as long as you have internet access to get the stuff :-)
<ubuntudemon> james_w I have a usb stick here
<james_w> ah, that's much easier
<ubuntudemon> It's probably bit a microcode error because I followed this and I'm not seeing that kind of errors : http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=fw_error_report
<ubuntudemon> james_w I should probably follow : http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Download right ?
<james_w> I don't know, sorry.
<ubuntudemon> james_w I'm first going to report a new upstream bug because I get different error messages
<james_w> sounds sensible
<ubuntudemon> james_w getting someone to confirm the bug might be hard
<james_w> yup, but there's plenty of information, so a developer may see what's wrong, or be able to ask you to do tests to narrow it down.
<ubuntudemon> james_w I submitted the bug
<ubuntudemon> james_w : http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1658
<ubotu> www.intellinuxwireless.org bug 1658 in WEP "[Ubuntu Hardy] iwl3945 + wpasupplicant fails to connect to university network. Worked in Ubuntu Gutsy with ipw3945+wpasupplicant." [Major,New]
<james_w> cool, thanks
<asac> ubuntudemon: try the driver from linux-backport-modules
<asac> it has the scan_capa patch which should fix corner cases for hidden networks
<asac> maybe LEAP as well
<asac> i don't bother to try upstream driver
<asac> s/don't/won't/
<asac> james_w: ^^
<ubuntudemon> asac : I installed linux-backport-modules-hardy-generic and now I also have led_class as a module but it didn't work
<ubuntudemon> asac : thanks for the suggestion
<asac> ubuntudemon: if you still have issues, submit the full /var/log/syslog after reproducing the connect failure as a bug against network manager
<asac> and point me to the bug
<ubuntudemon> asac here's the bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/220640
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220640 in linux "[hardy] iwl3945 + wpasupplicant fails to connect to university network. regression from gutsy (ipw3945+wpasupplicant)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> but most likely iwlXXXX driver is still to unmature for LEAP, which is afaict a really thing anyway
<ubuntudemon> asac : I have never been able to connect to my university network using network manager and I don't know how to enter the same settings
<asac> ok. then its not a network-manager related issue.
<ubuntudemon> asac : indeed. I have been using wpasupplicant since edgy with ipw3945
<asac> sorry ... misread that. usually you can get drivers to work manually as manual configuration can deal with crappy drivers, while network-manager cannot
<ubuntudemon> asac : I don't understand why they didn't think of a solution to be able to still use ipw3945
<ubuntudemon> (my university network settings are also a bit strange)
<asac> ubuntudemon: for ipw3945 you need the regulatory daemon running as well
<asac> do you have that?
<ubuntudemon> asac : I'm running the livecd and I'm unable to modprobe ipw3945 (FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found)
<asac> ok
<ubuntudemon> asac : is there anything else I can do to provide more useful information ? Is there any way to use ipw3945 with hardy's kernel ?
<asac> ubuntudemon: most likely not on the live cd
<asac> unfortunate that noone raised this earlier in development cycle
<ubuntudemon> asac yeah really unfortunate.
<asac> i have no access to LEAP network. otherwise i would have probably noticed. afaik LEAP is somewhat crappy and outdated.
<asac> (not saying that it can be ignored)
<ubuntudemon> asac : I'm also gettign some help in #ubuntu-kernel
<ubuntudemon> asac : my university's network settings are crappy IMHO
<asac> ok hope that -kernel can figure something. only thing you could try IMO is to upgrade to latest wpasupplicant (0.6.x) ... maybe that behaves better
<calc> iirc LEAP was a workaround for WEP being crap
<calc> both of which are not nearly as good as WPA/WPA2
<darius_> I was wondering why LEAP wasn't working ... thought it was just me :)
<ubuntudemon> darius_ so you have the same problem ? Do you have the same network settings as I do ? You should come to #ubuntu-kernel
<ubuntudemon> If there is nothing else I can try I'm going home and I'll try any new suggestions tomorrow. Thanks everybody for your help.
<ubuntudemon> Bye all!
<Kirrus> hello, can someone take a look at bug #110387.. its got a patch, but has missed the final freeze deadline, as I didn't pick it up quickly enough (sorry!) .. I think its a candidate for SRU, but I'm not sure of the process the patch needs to go through *before* the release...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110387 in insight "Insight was accidentally built wrong" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110387
<crimsun> at this point, we may as well treat it as part of the SRU process
<Kirrus> is there a quick way to tell if a package is in universe or main?
<Kirrus> I'll get started on an SRU..
<crimsun> Kirrus: sure, via the Launchpad +source page, or apt-cache showsrc, or rmadison -uubuntu
<crimsun> oh, do you mean "binary package"?
<crimsun> if so, you do have to jump through some hoops
<Kirrus> well, I know that the package name is "insight" so I guess I can find it from the lp page.. unless.. guess...
<Kirrus> !info insight
<ubotu> insight (source: insight): Graphical debugger based on GDB. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 1649 kB, installed size 4884 kB
<crimsun> there.
<Kirrus> universe.. cool that works :)
<crimsun> should be same for hardy, but you can check
<Kirrus> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> !info insight hardy
<ubotu> insight (source: insight): Graphical debugger based on GDB. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.7.1.dfsg.1-7 (hardy), package size 1696 kB, installed size 5000 kB
<crimsun> Kirrus: ultimately it's where the source package is, however, which is why I mentioned those options above
<Kirrus> I'll remember them.. thanks :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: morningish
<bdmurray> crimsun: It seems like bug 219081 should just be an easy config change, do you know what that would be?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219081 in linux "no 5.1 sound on sound blaster live" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219081
<crimsun> bdmurray: needs more info, namely, which app(s)?
<greg-g> bdmurray: late night, so yeah, morning :)
<crimsun> bdmurray: a quick test point would be `aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'
<bdmurray> crimsun: I have the same hardware and problem so I'll give that a try
<bdmurray> crimsun: only the KDE_startup.wave came out of all 4 speakers
<crimsun> bdmurray: "all 4"?  I thought you wanted 6...
<bdmurray> crimsun: I actually have 4.1 but the "rear" 2 get no sound
<crimsun> bdmurray: so only the front speakers?
<bdmurray> crimsun: right sound from front only with startup.wav but front and rear with KDE-startup.wav
<crimsun> bdmurray: amixer set 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo' unmute ; amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' 88%
<crimsun> bdmurray: then that behaviour is intentional for startup.wav.
<bdmurray> crimsun:  Unable to find simple control 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo',0
<crimsun> bdmurray: I'm using his amixer output
<crimsun> bdmurray: I'd need your amixer output to see your controls
<bdmurray> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/f4115ff4c
<crimsun> bdmurray: amixer -c0 set 'Wave Center' 80%; amixer -c0 set 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo' unmute
<afflux> morning
<afflux> ideas on bug 220645?
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> and there's the culprit: sysv-rc 2.86.ds1-54
<crimsun> (from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13825801/Dependencies.txt)
<crimsun> now, why is that person running sysv-rc from Debian?
<afflux> that is indeed a good question
<crimsun> note that our simplistic solutions of simply requiring sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu2) fails horribly
<crimsun> solution*
<crimsun> Debian does not carry Scott's multiuser change
<afflux> crimsun: probably because of the last (now commented) line in sources.list: # deb http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian unstable main non-free contrib
<crimsun> perhaps this can be enforced in upgrade-manager?
<afflux> not sure how that should be handled. should I just answer with "you're using unsupported debian packages, closing"?
<crimsun> e.g., we need sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu2), sysv-rc (<< 2.86.ds1-15)
<jarlath> I have a bug report with the status New. I now have all the log files needed and steps to repeat etc. But the only other statuses I can see applicable to my triaging are Incomplete, Invalid or confirmed. Should I choose confirmed or is there a way to set it as Triaged?
<bdmurray> jarlath: Triaged is available to ubuntu-bugcontrol members only
<jarlath> Ah, okay. So will I leave it as new?
<james_w> jarlath: is it anything that we could confirm, or is it specific hardware or anything?
<bddebian> Boo
<jarlath> james_w: yes, it's hardware specific.
<james_w> hi bddebian
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/219556
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219556 in linux "Speakers do not mute on headphones (Fujitsu-Siemens ESPRIMO M9400)" [Undecided,New]
<bddebian> Hello james_w
<james_w> jarlath: ah, you're triaging it, I thought you reported it.
<jarlath> james_w: Oh, yes. I should have made that clearer :)
<crimsun> jarlath: set it to Needs Info, and add me as a subscriber.  I'll triage it further this afternoon.
<crimsun> err, I guess Incomplete instead of Needs Info.
<jarlath> crimsun: Okay, will do. I'll keep an eye to see what kind of info is missing. Thanks for your help.
<crimsun> basically he needs a new stanza for his model; there's nothing in alc262_presets[] to handle his config.
<jarlath> Okay. That sounds promising!
<afflux> crimsun: what should I do with the update-rc.d bug (sysv-rc from debian)? ie. what status, package etc.
<bdmurray> afflux: I'd think update-manager, confirmed, low based off what I read of the scrollback
<afflux> bdmurray: okay thanks
<bdmurray> I gathered this is something update-manager might be smarter about
 * mvo appears on the scene
<bdmurray> mvo: somebody had sysv-rc(?) from debian installed and performed a release upgrade
<mvo> hm, right
<mvo> suprisingly little failures :P
 * mvo just looked at the bugreport
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-24
<oripi> hi
<bdmurray> oripi: hello
<oripi> I want to join the BugSquad in a near future, but I have some questions
<bdmurray> okay, I might be able to help with those
<oripi> ok, thanks
<oripi> I'm french, and my english isn't perfect... is it a big problem ?
<oripi> I could have some problems to explain some things
<bdmurray> No, I don't think so.  We have lots of members whose native language is not english.
<oripi> ok
<bdmurray> We ocasionally get some bug reports in French too.
<oripi> an other question : When is the next Hugday ?
<oripi> on the wiki it says the 8 of april...
<bdmurray> I'll fix that it's actually Friday I think
<oripi> ok, cool !
<oripi> Somebody should fix the date on this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<bdmurray> right, I'm on it
<oripi> thanks
<bdmurray> okay, fixed thanks for brining that up
<oripi> and a last question : I don't have lots of time for doing BugHunting but I want to help, is it possible to do this only 8 to 10 hours per week ?
<bdmurray> That'd be great!  We don't have a minimum contribution amount and every bit of help is valuable and welcome.
<oripi> ok, thanks a lot for answering my questions.
<bdmurray> No problem will we see you on the 25th?
<oripi> maybe... I have things to do in the evening, but I'm in holydays during the day, so I think I try to do some things in the morning and afternoon
<bdmurray> great! well stop on by anytime
<arcticpenguin380> wats Triaged mean?
<wolfger> arcticpenguin380: A member of [UbuntuBugControl] believes that the report describes a genuine bug in enough detail that a developer could start working on a fix
<arcticpenguin380> thanks
<wolfger> that's the official "triaged" definition
<arcticpenguin380> ok cya
<wolfger> cya
<Iulian> G'morning.
<raj1> hi
<raj1> i cant get fspot working on hardy 64
<raj1> who can help
<RAOF> raj1: Someone in #ubuntu+1, probably :)
<raj1> +1 what is that?
<RAOF> Hardy, for another day :)
<raj1> i posted in #ubuntu channel but most people seem to be just chatting
<raj1> i did file bug report
<RAOF> Yeah, #ubuntu is full of noise, not too much signal.  #ubuntu+1 is better, especially since you're using hardy.
<raj1> u r a dev arent u ? i have seen u on the forums
<raj1> but thanks
<raj1> ill go there maybe
<raj1> #ubuntu+1 is channel name ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> We like the organisation to remain; this isn't a channel for getting support :)
<raj1> ya ok thanks
<raj1> this is bug squad isnt it
<raj1> maybe in future ill join u :)
<pedro_> morning folks
<Kirrus> morning pedro_
<ogra> silence before the storm in here :)
<Kirrus> ogra, announce has been quieter than normal as well
<james_w> ubotu was taken offline due to harrasment in #ubuntu-release-party, so may have had something to do with it.
<afflux> morning and happy release day :P
<james_w> hi afflux, happy release day
<pedro_> hey afflux! to you too :-)
<secretlondon> james_w the bot was harassed, or other people?
<james_w> secretlondon: the bot
<secretlondon> thanks
<james_w> how are you?
<secretlondon> I'm okay
<ogra> quiet here
<ogra> usually hel breaks loose 1h after release is out
<ogra> *hell
<pochu> ogra: ubotu doesn't announce new bug reports in this channel anymore ;)
<persia> Maybe there aren't so many bugs this time?
<persia> pochu: There's still usually plenty of active users whining :)
<pochu> :)
<mishok13> i found only one bug in hardy -- gnome-desktop-manager is broken
 * ogra is scared ... no bugs in hardy  ... we're all jobless !!!
<ogra> AAAAHHHH
 * ogra runs away screaming
<pochu> mishok13: what's gnome-desktop-manager?
<james_w> mishok13: there's no package or command of that name.
<mishok13> *environment
<james_w> ogra: bug #1 still isn't fixed.
<mishok13> typo
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ogra> james_w, phew, relief
 * ogra stops running
<ogra> :)
<pochu> mishok13: ah, right
<pochu> that's a metapackage though
<pochu> but it's uninstallable right now :(
<mishok13> yeah, i know
<mishok13> i don't care, i use fluxbox anyway
<pochu> heh
<pochu> that's bug 190950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190950 in meta-gnome2 "[hardy] gnome-desktop-environment is broken" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190950
<mishok13> yep
<mishok13> oh, and another bug I have is 12637, though I didn't have it on gutsy
<ivob> Hello! Downloaded 64 bit ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso. Attempted install failed at manual partitioning. Apparently it kind find any free RAID devices when attempting creation of RAID1.
<ivob> Do I report this?
<ivob> it can't*
<blankboy> Failed to fetch
<blankboy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/Release Unable
<blankboy> to find expected entry main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages in
<blankboy> Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<blankboy> How do i fix that. its stoping me from upgrading.
<secretlondon> there are no backports yet
<secretlondon> you could comment it out in /apt/sources.list
<secretlondon> /etc/apt/sources.list
<blankboy> its
<blankboy> but it still trys to find it.
<blankboy> i had this last time 6 months ago
<blankboy> Is the away to ignore errors?
<ogra> blankboy, the upgarder should do that automatically
<blankboy> Does not...
<ogra> you are properly following the upgrade notes ?
<blankboy> sudo do-release-upgrade -d yes?
<blankboy> Update Manager does the samething
<ogra> you pulled the latest update-manager(-core) from gutsy-updates before starting ?
<ogra> and -d should be deprecated with the release
<secretlondon> after you've changed sources.list you need to run apt-get update
<blankboy> 1:0.81.2 update-manager-core yes?
<secretlondon> 1:0.87.24
<blankboy> hmm
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello!
<thekorn> hi bdmurray
<blankboy> secretlondon: Thanks the server failed to download the lateist updates for gusty
<secretlondon> blankboy, so sorted now?
<blankboy> I will find that out ones i have installed the 13 updates
<secretlondon> ok
<blankboy> one the bugs fixed in the updates i am now installing is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/195419
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195419 in update-manager "feisty->gutsy upgrade does not work with APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated set" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<blankboy> which looks like my bug
<smithers> anyone notice the smb issues with Hardy?
<smithers> smbmount products retrying with upper case share name
<smithers> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<iddo> anyone knows if this bug was fixed in hardy final? "maximized window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99508
<smithers> and connect to server on nautilus fails as well
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jarlath> I have a quick question. I've been dealing with a bug. I assigned myself to it and set the status to incomplete while I was getting info from the reporter. Now that all the information seems to be complete, I was going to put the status back to New (since it's not Incomplete now) and unassign myself since I can't take it any further. Is this the right way to deal with things?
<greg-g> jarlath: there is a new way to do it now.  First, when you are a bug triager you don't assign yourself to the bug anymore, that is for the person actually working on fixing the bug (writing the patch).  However, when you ask for more information you set the status to "incomplete" and subscribe yourself to the bug.
<jarlath> greg-g: okay, thanks. And when the bug is complete?
<greg-g> jarlath: when you feel that all relevant information has been provided so that a developer can start working on a patch you set it to "Triaged"
<greg-g> more info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<jarlath> Thanks greg-g. I thought so, but Triaged doesn't appear in the list of statuses. I'll read the link.
<greg-g> jarlath: only members of the Bug Control team can set it to triaged
<greg-g> jarlath: so you can come in here and ask one of us to do it for you
<jarlath> greg-g: Great. I'll do that.
<greg-g> jarlath: thanks for the help with bugs!
<jarlath> greg-g: my pleasure.
<jarlath> I think this can be considered Triaged
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220163
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220163 in linux "Long delay when booting Hardy RC Live CD ..." [Undecided,New]
<jarlath> and this:
<jarlath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/219350
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219350 in xorg "[Hardy]Wrong refresh rates shown/selected, nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> jarlath: I'll look in about 8 minutes
<jarlath> greg-g: Thanks.
<joanhey> Upgrading with update-manager to hardy, give me a error. Anyone could help me?
<pjoul> joanhey: what error?
<afflux> joanhey: tell us your error and/or put the logs on a pastebin / or launchpad
<joanhey> I will translate it to English, so perhaps is not exactly the same message in english
<joanhey> Can't calculate upgrade
<joanhey> when they go to calculating changes
<afflux> that sounds like the same message as in english
<afflux> I think we need /var/log/update-manager/apt.log
<joanhey> where could i paste you the logs?
<afflux> pastebin.com or something like that
<joanhey> ok
<afflux> err wait
<afflux> my path was not correct, the right one is: /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<joanhey> yeah I know
<joanhey> The file is to big for pastebin.com, so go http://www.mediaimagins.com/apt.log
<afflux> joanhey: okay, looking
<afflux> joanhey: I must admit that I'm not an expert for dist-upgrades :)
<afflux> anyone else for "can't calculate upgrade"?
<pjoul> afflux: try apt-get install libeel2-2
<pjoul> or upgrade it manually via synpatic or aptitude
<joanhey> It's installed and before ask I reinstall it again, because is installed with the actual version
<afflux> joanhey: try what pjoul said
<afflux> okay
<joanhey> Is like I have broken dependencies, when I want to upgrade. But there aren't broken dependencies. I also made dpkg --configure -a
<pjoul> joanhey: you should investigate broken deps with aptitude
<pjoul> package ﻿libeel2-2
<joanhey> in the main.log at the end say: Dist-upgrade failed: 'E: Can't correct the problems, you have maintained packages that are broken
<joanhey> How I resolve this problem
<albert23> joanhey: Do you have universe enabled?
<joanhey> yes
<joanhey> libbel2-2 seems to be OK
<albert23> joanhey: The problem seems to be libeel2-2 has Breaks: gnome-translate (<= 0.99-0ubuntu1)
<albert23> joanhey: which version of gnome-translate do you have installed?
<joanhey> 0.99-ubuntu1
<albert23> joanhey: so that's a version which applies to the breaks in libeel2-2
<albert23> joanhey: You could try to remove gnome-translate and then try to upgrade again
<joanhey> ok, I will try
<albert23> joanhey: The strange thing is, hardy has a higher version of gnome-translate, which should be able to solve the breaks problem
<joanhey> First I will try to remove the mail-notification that depends of libbel2-2, and try. Later I will try with gnome-translate
<albert23> joanhey: I don't think that will help. Nautilus also depends on the new libeel2-2
<joanhey> ok
<joanhey> no way deinstalled gnome-translate and mail-notify and the same error upgrading to hardy
<bdmurray> Can you post your sources.list somewhere?
<james_w> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> james_w: howdy
<greg-g> is 5-a-day add having issues for anyone else?
<thekorn> greg-g, 5-a-day add works for me, It's just very slooow
<lucent> Is there a running tab on bugs reported for the upgrade to 8.04 LTS from say, 7.10?
<lucent> I'm upgrading a Dell laptop I bought with Ubuntu 6.04 LTS pre-installed
<lucent> which I had upgraded to 7.10
<lucent> possible snafus would be helpful to know before the system reboots ;)
<ffm_> Whenever I go to Apps>Sys>NewLogin and then choose "quit" from the gdm menu, I am returned to a blank (white) screen, only seeing my mouse pointer. Would that be an xorg bug?
<bdmurray> lucent: it really depends on software you have installed but it should be fine
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-25
<mrooney> when the final version of firefox 3 comes out, will it be issued as an update? or a backport?
<mrooney> and, is there some sort of existing response for people complaining about "beta" software being in an LTS
<crimsun> regarding ff3.0b5, yes.  See the 8.04 LTS announcement.
<crimsun> "beta" generally, well, they may feel free to pitch in.
<mrooney> crimsun: are you just referring to "tested and stabilised for a platform. Faster, safer and themed for Ubuntu."
<crimsun> mrooney: sorry, more specifically, the release notes linked from the announcement.  There's a section on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804 for ff3.0b5.
<mrooney> crimsun: great, thanks
<umass1993> I was wondering if anybody knows the status of the usb mass storage bug.
<hwilde> Any updates on     Bug #89974 in linux-source-2.6.17 (Ubuntu)    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/89974
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89974 in linux-source-2.6.17 "usb disconnect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<umass1993> BTW: there are a lot of bugs
<umass1993> Well,  anyhow, tomorrow is a hug day, so  I would be glad to help.  I'm new to ubuntu, but used linux since 1998.
 * hwilde stares at umass1993 
<umass1993> I guess I'll chekc this channel tomorrow. It's pretty quiet now.
<lucent> bdmurray: I ended up cancelling the upgrade, it was crawling at 30kb/s
<lucent> thanks for the advice
<lucent> this laptop needs to be repaired and so, I will install a fresh copy of 8.04 LTS soon
<mr-russ> Can you tell on launchpad if a particular package is available in any supported version of ubuntu?
<mr-russ> Should bugs that's aren't reproducable in supported versions be closed?
<james_w> mr-russ: do you have an example?
<mr-russ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-7.4/+bug/107890
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107890 in postgresql-7.4 "Audcity recorder" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> thanks
<mr-russ> it doesn't even look files against the right package.
<james_w> yeah, I think that's the wrong package
<james_w> it's probably an alsa issue.
<mr-russ> how does one move it to another package?
<james_w> if you click the little down arrow next to the package name you can edit the package name
<james_w> if you want to add a package (not here, but sometimes you want to file it against two) you use "Also affects: [...] Distribution/Package"
<mr-russ> also affects doesn't appear for me.
<mr-russ> Binary package hint didn't change, I assume that's normal.
<mr-russ> DAH! it's in the comment.
<james_w> mr-russ: "Also affects" is not in the down arrow section, it's just under that table.
<copyofjohan> hey, does suspend normaly support swapfiles?
<copyofjohan> Im using a swapfile instead of a partition. When try to suspend, the Computer "wakes up" instantly. Is that a bug?
<james_w> copyofjohan: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/power/swsusp-and-swap-files.txt might be relevant, I'm not sure
<copyofjohan> james_w: maybe, but: Which suspend method is used by ubuntu (8.04)?
<james_w> copyofjohan: I don't know I'm afraid, the one in the kernel I guess.
<panda> james_w: good guess ... id be worried otherwise
<james_w> heh
<james_w> where's the "yesterday's bugs" lists again? I think it would be interesting reading today.
<copyofjohan> james_w: I dont understand 2) in the your link above
<james_w> I didn't say that I understood it :-)
<copyofjohan> ok
<james_w> you mean "Use an application that will bmap the swap file..."?
<copyofjohan> yes
<james_w> I don't understand it either I'm afraid, so I'm not much use.
<mantiena> Hi all
<james_w> hi
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿Could someone help me to choose product, agains which I should report a bug ?
<mantiena> I have one CD printing problem - there are no way to print to CD hub in GNOME's printing dialog :(
<mantiena> ﻿Also there are no such option in Printers settings
<james_w> mantiena: what's a "CD hub"? I haven't heard that term before.
<mantiena> james_w: look at http://www.cddvdnow.com/images/disc_instr.gif
<james_w> mantiena: ah, ok. So it's a special printer?
<mantiena> james_w: yea, there are lots of printers, able print to CD, my is Canon IP 5000
<james_w> and it appears as a normal printer?
<mantiena> james_w: yes, look at http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=184&modelid=10439
<james_w> ok, does it appear anywhere else? e.g. cups, kde, etc?
<james_w> if you haven't tried that's ok, it just helps to narrow it down.
<mantiena> printer should print to all white area in this picture: http://www.cddvdnow.com/images/disc_instr.gif
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿In all Ubuntu versions before 8.04 (Hardy) used the GIMP for CD printing - it has a feature "Print with Gutenprint" (in File menu).
<james_w> and that's gone now right?
<mantiena> In "Print with Gutenprint" dialog I was able to choose my printer model and "Media Source". When I set "Media Source" to "CD tray" then option "CD Hub Size" appeared and I could set "Print to Hub" in this option.
<james_w> are you able to print normally with this printer in 8.04?
<mantiena> But now GIMP also uses standard GNOME's printing dialog and option "CD Hub Size" disappeared :(
<james_w> is it just the CD hub option that is missing?
<mantiena> CD hub size option never was in standart GNOME's printing dialog
<mantiena> Only the GIMP had this option AFAIK
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿GIMP's gutenprint plugin
<mantiena> all other printing features, I've tested are fine in Ubuntu 8.04, just one - Print to CD's hub is missing :(
<james_w> ok, thanks, I understand your problem now.
<james_w> I guess it is a gtk bug then, I guess that is what provides the gtk print dialog.
<mantiena> you thought, that printing dialog is provided by some GNOME libraries, not by GTK
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿maybe I should look to GIMP changelog between gutsy and hardy to see which library was replaced "Print with Gutenprint" plugin ?
<ogra> mantiena, apt-get install gimp-gutenprint ?
<mantiena> ﻿ogra: hehe, nice temporary solution :)
<ogra> why temporary ?
<ogra> do you plan to remove t again if it works ?
<ogra> :)
<ogra> it was demoted to universe, tkkamppeter might know details (as the printing guy in the distro)
<mantiena> problem is, that printing with gimp is only workaround - ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿I need to be able to print to whole CD from any application, for example from Inkscape or OpenOffice Draw
<ogra> right, i guess thats the reason gutenprint was removed, to get the printing dialog do all this stuff .... there is probably a way to enable what you want in the standard rint dialog without installing gimp-gutenprint, till would know
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿orga: standard print dialog is more user-friendly than gutenprint plugin, so, it's wise to use standart dialog instead of strange looking and hard to understand "print with gutenprint" plugin
<ogra> right
<ogra> i think that was the plan
<ogra> s/think/assume/ :)
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿it seems main printing UI features are in libgutenprintui2-1 library, ﻿﻿gimp-gutenprint depends on this library
<james_w> does anyone know which is the mail bug for that "apt spits empty lines to the terminal" problem?
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿I don't ;)
<mantiena> so, after ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿gimp-gutenprint installation I see 2 printing option in GIMP's File menu - "Print ..." and "Print with Gutenprint" :)
<mantiena> james_w: so, I should report bug about missing "Print to CD hub" feature against GTK package ?
<james_w> I think that's where it belongs
<seb128> what?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> try system-config-printer, even if thats not the actual package it will go into the right hands with that to be reassigned
<oripi> Hi everybody !
<james_w> seb128: mantiena would like to use the gtk print dialog to print to cd hub, a feature of some printers.
<james_w> is that a bug for the gtk package, or somewhere else?
<seb128> what is "cd hub"?
<james_w> cd label I believe.
<seb128> is that a printer model?
<seb128> a paper format?
<seb128> an another setting?
<mantiena> seb128: printer should print to all white area in this picture: http://www.cddvdnow.com/images/disc_instr.gif
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> a printer prints whatever you send to it
<seb128> you want an application which creates the image you want to print
<mantiena> seb128: no
<seb128> what are you trying to do exactly?
<mantiena> seb128: I can repeat
<seb128> print stickers to put on cds?
<seb128> I'm reading the backlog
<mantiena> seb128: ﻿﻿﻿In all Ubuntu versions before 8.04 (Hardy) used the GIMP for CD printing - it has a feature "Print with Gutenprint" (in File menu), now this feature is in separate package gimp-gutenprint.
<ogra> seb128, he has a printer that uses a special try for CDs ...
<ogra> *tray
<mantiena> In "Print with Gutenprint" dialog I was able to choose my printer model and "Media Source". When I set "Media Source" to "CD tray" then option "CD Hub Size" appeared and I could set "Print to Hub" in this option.
<seb128> well, you don't need a special printer
<seb128> you just need to print that to the right position no?
<mantiena> seb128:  ﻿﻿﻿﻿it seems needed printing UI features are in libgutenprintui2-1 library, ﻿﻿gimp-gutenprint depends on this library
<ogra> the proper thing would be that he driver reports the tray to the printer ui and you can select it in the advanced settings as output source
<ogra> but that smells very much like a printer driver prob ...
<seb128> that seems to be a cupsys thing
<mantiena> seb128: printer doesn't print anythink in CD-Hub zone until I set option "﻿CD Hub Size" to ﻿"Print to Hub" value in gimp-gutenprint dialog
<mantiena> so, now there is a only way to print to CD hub - use ﻿GIMP with installed gimp-gutenprint package
<seb128> mantiena: I don't understand the "CD-Hub" word so if you could reword to something understandable by sometime not in the CD printing business that would be good
<seb128> s/sometime/somebody
<ogra> seb128, s/"CD-Hub"/CD tray/
<seb128> ogra: what would be the cupsys for that? a paper format?
<mantiena> ogra: CD hub <> CD tray
<seb128> ogra: what would be the cupsys setting for that? a paper format?
<mantiena> ﻿﻿﻿﻿CD tray is another option
<ogra> seb128, on bigger HP printers i can select an input tray for different sorts of paper ... i would imagine its something like that for the output side
<seb128> mantiena: do you have this option for your printer in cupsys? if not I recommend opening a cupsys bug rather
<mantiena> ogra: no, CD hub is small area of CD, while CD tray special tray is where I put CD
<seb128> I doubt anybody in the desktop team has a such printer and will be able to do any work on that anyway
<mantiena> seb128: there are no need to have such printer ;)
<seb128> not to mention that I doubt understand what you describe
<seb128> s/doubt/don't
<mantiena> :)
<ogra> seb128, my GF has a IP5500 but i'm not allowed to touch it :P its sacral :)
<mantiena> seb128: it's easy to understand - just look at http://www.cddvdnow.com/images/disc_instr.gif
<seb128> mantiena: no, it's not, to me you just want to print this image to a defined position
<seb128> which is were the CD is
<seb128> and you don't need any hub or specific driver for that
<seb128> just to adjust the image position
<mantiena> seb128: I don't need to adjust the image position
<seb128> "you" being the software, not you
<mantiena> seb128: this is not image position adjusting problem
<seb128> ok, let's get back to the basis
<mantiena> this is a missing option problem
<seb128> a printer put ink on a media
<seb128> it put whatever color you tell it to put on the position you specify
<mantiena> yes, but printer also have some options
<seb128> why wouldn't that work on your media?
<mantiena> one of option is "do not print to CD hub" you are printing on CD's
<mantiena> one of option is "do not print to CD hub" *when* you are printing on CD's
<seb128> again I don't understand what a CD hub is
<seb128> so what you write makes no sense to me
<mantiena> seb128: please look at http://www.cddvdnow.com/images/disc_instr.gif
<seb128> I know what a network hub is
<seb128> that gif is a CD picture
<seb128> I know what a CD is, thanks
<mantiena> do you see white area in that picture ?
<mantiena> and blue ring ?
<seb128> yes, 90% of the page is white
<mantiena> I mean white area on CD :)
<seb128> right, I see the color
<mantiena> inside of red area
<seb128> if you send that to a printer it'll print the red and not the white
<seb128> printers don't print white
<seb128> they just don't send ink on the white paper
<mantiena> so, CD hub is white area
<oripi> you want to print something on this area ?
<seb128> ok, good, so just put no color in this area and use a normal printer?
<mantiena> seb128: but I wanna print to that area
<seb128> it'll not put ink where there is no color
<afflux> morning
<seb128> what do you want to print there?
<seb128> just modify your image to put some text or drawing there then
<mantiena> ﻿﻿I wanna print sentence "I love Sebastian" ;)
<seb128> and print it
<oripi> if you adjust the position i'm sure the normal printing could work ? Am I wrong ?
<afflux> do we have a bug day today?
<oripi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080425
<mantiena> seb128: printer simply doesn't print anything to that area until I set option "CD hub size" to "Print to hub"
<afflux> oripi: right. But everything is white over there :)
<seb128> mantiena: you have a weird printer then
<afflux> and it's not in the topic :P
<seb128> mantiena: usually printer print anything you want in the paper area
<mantiena> seb128: I'm talking about printing on CD's, not on simple paper
<oripi> maybe some hardware restriction when using the cd tray instead of the paper tray ?
<mantiena> oripi: this is not hardware, but software (driver) setting
<seb128> mantiena: ok, so you can print the red area but not the small white ring?
<oripi> ok
<mantiena> seb128: yea, at least you understand me (almost)
<seb128> mantiena: that seems a driver option to me
<mantiena> seb128: yes, that's what I'm trying to say :))
<seb128> do you have a such option in system-config-printer or the cupsys web interface?
<mantiena> seb128: no, I don't see such option in system-config-printer, I see this option only in gimp's "Print with Gutenprint" dialog
<mantiena> I will try to look at cupsys web interface now
<oripi> afflux: I'm here for the BugDay but, as it's my first BugDay, I don't know what to do...
<mr-russ> If I'm able to reproduce and make comments on an incomplete bug, should it be marked confirmed?
<seb128> mantiena: ok, not sure what gimp is doing but you should open your bug on cupsys where it'll be read by printer guys
<mr-russ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/184747
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184747 in php5 "number handling in php broken on 32bit system" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> mantiena: because if you open a bug on GTK it'll likely be read by somebody having no clue about what the option is and just ignore it
<mantiena> seb128: that's why I'm consulting with you :)
<mantiena> it's pretty hard to explain for people, who never printed on CD's
<seb128> right, I understand it know
<seb128> I'm not really somebody to consult though ;-)
<seb128> that really seems to be something which should be a driver option
<seb128> open a bug in cupsys
<seb128> if that's an option in cupsys gtk doesn't handle correctly they will just reassign the bug with some explanations
<mantiena> seb128: hehe, I think I found simple text with pictures, where is explained what is CD hub and why printer as default doesn't print
<mantiena> in that area
<mantiena> http://publications.europa.eu/vademecum/vademecum/annex2_en.html
<mantiena> there are 2 types of printable CD's - one type with printable area from 40 mm to 116 mm (diameter) and another type with printable area from 20 mm to 116 mm
<james_w> mr-russ: the activity log says this was marked incomplete when it was asked which version, so in this case I would say yes.
<oripi> Somebody can help me ? I don't know what to do, it's my first BugDay...
<seb128> mantiena: open the bug on cupsys
<mantiena> so, option "Print to Hub" just allows to print to wider area :)
<oripi> I found a bug listed in the BugDay page that was fixed since Feisty
<oripi> what should I do ? Mark it as Fixed ?
<mantiena> seb128: ok, thanks for help, I don't see such option in cupsys web interface !
<james_w> oripi: I don't think there is a bug day on today. That doesn't mean you can't triage bugs. Assigning bugs to packages is always a very useful task
<james_w> see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.
<james_w> has_no_package.used=&field.has_no_package=on&search=Search&start=3525
<james_w> oops, sorry the URL is so long
<oripi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080425 what about this BugDay ?
<mrooney> oripi: if you let me know the bug # of that specific bug I can take a look and let you know, too
<james_w> oripi: which bug, it sounds like it should be marked fixed.
<oripi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/61662
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61662 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Wacom Volito 2 tablet doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mantiena: you are welcome
<oripi> thanks
<james_w> oripi: ah, my mistake, sorry, I didn't realise it had been moved to Friday this week.
<james_w> seb128: thanks.
<oripi> so, what should I do with this bug ? I try it with my Volito and it works well in Hardy
<james_w> oripi: if it works you should close it
<oripi> how do I do that ?
<oripi> I can change it to "fix release"
<oripi> but I can't change the "Importance" field
<oripi> (sorry for my stupid questions...)
<james_w> oripi: fix released is fine
<oripi> ok thanks
<james_w> the importance doesn't need to be changed
<afflux> not entirely sure on how to handle bugs that currently affect linux-source-2.6.xx
<afflux> When they're fixed in hardy, should I add a task on "linux" and set that one to fix released? Should I move from linux-source-2.6.xx to linux and set it to fix released? Should I just leave it and set it to fix released?
<james_w> afflux: not sure
<james_w> ogasawara: what would you like to happen there?
<afflux> oh wait
<afflux> james_w: description is on today's wiki page
<james_w> afflux: magic
<james_w> ogasawara: you rock! :-)
<seb128> james_w: totem-gstreamer doesn't play <whatever format listed> bugs are usually due to gstreamer, to make sure ask them to run "gst-launch playbin uri=file:///example/directory/video"
<oripi> I have a problem, I can't set a bug to "Won't fix"... why ?
<afflux> oripi: because you're not allowed to. It's restricted to approved members of the ubuntu-bugcontrol team.
<oripi> ok, thanks,
<afflux> oripi: If you do not have the ability to set the "Won't Fix" status, tag the bug as edgy-close
<afflux> (the wiki page says so)
<oripi> ok
<afflux> You can also ask here for some bugs
<oripi> ok thanks !
<james_w> seb128: thanks for the hint
<oripi> sorry for the stupid question but... how can I "tag" a bug ?
<afflux> oripi: on the left hand column there is a link that reads "edit description/tags"
<afflux> just add your tags to the tags field on that page and press save
<iddo> i got "could not install libghc6-x11-dev_1.4.1-1_i386.deb" during upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<oripi> ok, thanks
<asac> pedro_: bdmurray: what team membership is needed to get "triaged" and "wontfix" powers?
<asac> ubuntu-qa?
<pedro_> asac: ubuntu-bugcontrol
<asac> pedro_: can you please add jazzva to it ?
<asac> i need him to use wont fix in order to cleanup firefox 2 bug list
<pedro_> asac: sure, give me a min
<iddo> where do i see the last messages of the status log of the upgrade?
<asac> pedro_: he is member of mozillateam in case you wonder if the nick is correct
<asac> pedro_: just verified its ~jazzva  in launchpad
<afflux> iddo: /var/log/dist-upgrade probably
<iddo> thanks
<pedro_> asac: done
<Jazzva> Thanks, pedro_ :)
<pedro_> Jazzva: you're welcome :-)
<mrooney> hmm that's cute, pluggin in my mp3 player stops causes rhythmbox to display its contents and stop playing whatever it was playing
<mrooney> I always hate filing bugs because I never feel like I have done enough work to check if it is a duplicate
<afflux> mrooney: I'd personally start checking rhythmbox' debug output and filing against rhythmbox. Then wait and see whether they move you to hal or the kernel or whatever. You can't know all those hardware parts :)
<seb128> mrooney: that's a duplicate
<thekorn> hi all ;)
<afflux> thekorn: hi!
<mrooney> seb128: ahh okay, what is the best way to search? sometimes google is good with site:launchpad.net, I don't usually do well using launchpad itself to search
<afflux> thekorn: have a question on py-lp-bugs: is it possible to read/change a bug's tasks?
<thekorn> g'morning afflux
<thekorn> it's not in the .main branch yet, but I started to work on it,
<seb128> mrooney: look at the open rhythmbox bugs on launchpad.net
<thekorn> let me find the patch
<afflux> ah, cool. it's not urgent! I think I can wait for the merge ;)
<thekorn> afflux: If you want to test it, there is a branch attached to bug 193853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193853 in python-launchpad-bugs "add functionality for adding new tasks to bug report" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193853
<afflux> okay, will try writing something then :)
<thekorn> afflux: ah, I think I missread your question, what do you mean by read/change a task?
<afflux> thekorn: oh, just noticed it was very unclear. eg. the process outlined on todays bugday wiki page. Opening a bug, setting the linux-source-2.6.17 task to wontfix, creating a linux task, setting it to incomplete and commenting.
<thekorn> w00t? it'S a bugday?
<afflux> yep, one day off because the release
<afflux> it's edgy kernels
<thekorn> py-lp-bugs should be able to do all these things
<afflux> huh, couldn't figure out how to do that. You mean with the main branch?
<thekorn> apart from creating a task everything can be done with the version in the .main branch,
<afflux> thekorn: how do I specify for which task I want to change the status?
<thekorn> afflux: bug.infotable[0].status = "Incomplete" will set the first task to "incomplete"
<afflux> oh.
<afflux> thank you
<afflux> morning sebner ;)
<sebner> afflux: yeah. morning xD
<thekorn> in case you would like to change the status of a task which affects "l-source-2.6.xx" I would suggest iterating over bug.infotable,
<afflux> yeah
<afflux> It didn't come to my mind checking what infotable does ;)
<thekorn> afflux: do I get this right? one task of todays bugday is to add a 'linux' task to each bugreport on the list if not already done?
<afflux> thekorn: in general, we want to move the linux-source-* tasks to linux, if I read this correctly.
<pedro_> best bug ever
<pedro_> bug 221918
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221918 in ubuntu "Upgrading too fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221918
<afflux> rofl
<thekorn> afflux: yes infotable is a bit unfortunate, in the old lp UI noone talked about tasks, it was just a table of infos, so we called it infotable,
<afflux> ah I see
<thekorn> but i think we should change it to task soon
<iddo> can someone help me remove the libghc6-x11-dev deb package? i'm having dependecy problems..
<afflux> pedro_: okay, priority critical, add a time.sleep(60*60*48) to update-manager and let's get it through the SRU process? :)
<iddo> seems to be known problem here http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=465230
<ubotu> Debian bug 465230 in libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev "cannot install package" [Serious,Fixed]
<iddo> i can neither remove nor install anything because of this
<pedro_> afflux: totally!
<iddo> it happened when upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<james_w> pedro_: hah, that's brilliant.
<mvo> pedro_: rock on, more bugreports like those :-D
<bdmurray> pedro_: happy birthday!
<pedro_> haha james_w please add a sleep to all your patches next time ;-)
<james_w> pedro_: will do.
<pedro_> mvo: hahha i love them
<pedro_> bdmurray: thanks you dude!
<afflux> huh birthday?
<james_w> pedro_: it's your birthday? Happy birthday!
<mvo> pedro_: oh? hapy birthday!
 * mvo hugs pedro_
 * afflux hugs pedro_ 
 * james_w gives pedro_ a cake
<pedro_> thanks you!!
<james_w> iddo: is it https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-x11/+bug/205377 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205377 in haskell-x11 "libghc6-x11-dev dying during package install" [Undecided,New]
 * pedro_ hugs you all
<mvo> iddo: if a maintainer script is badly broken (like it seems to be the case here) then the only workarounds are ugly
<iddo> what would be an ugly workaround?
<iddo> yes its the same bug, the last link in the ubuntu page in the one i pasted
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Kernel Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080425 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<askand> ﻿No more bugs are being fixed in hardy unless they are security- or critical bugs? True or false?
<james_w> askand: true
<james_w> critical is subjective though
<askand> ﻿ james_w: yes but things like weird themebehavior and such is not critical is my guess
<james_w> probably not. Is there a bug filed?
<askand> ﻿james_w: no I recently installed hardy and found the bug a couple of minutes ago, nothing big but quite annoying
<mvo> report it anyway, if it does not get fixed in hardy, we will most likely fix it in intrepid
<askand> ﻿mvo: will do
<askand> ﻿mvo:﻿ james_w: thanks for helping
<james_w> no problem
<james_w> mvo: is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/220890 in a package you take care of?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220890 in software-properties "[hardy] software-properties-gtk doesn't recognize (nor know about) ports.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> james_w: it is, that is a good (and important one :/
<james_w> mvo: thought so. I couldn't see any other port specific stuff in the code to follow to create a fix.
<mvo> james_w: I milestoned it for 8.04.1 - do you want to work on it? or shall I?
 * thekorn hugs pedro, happy birthday!
<pedro_> thanks thekorn :-)
<james_w> mvo: no, I just had a thought that it would be an easy fix after other architectures had moved previously, but I was wrong apparently.
<james_w> mvo: I didn't look at any code though, I was just trying to bugfix with grep
<bdmurray> yeah grep!
<sourcercito> pedro_, did you invite the dude from bug #221918 to the party tonight
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221918 in update-manager "Upgrading too fast" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221918
<sourcercito> he surely looks like fun ;)
<mvo> james_w: ok, I check it out, basic fix should be easy
<pedro_> sourcercito: I'd love to, he looks pretty *happy* :-P
<sourcercito> also looks just like  bud spencer
<james_w> mvo: great, thanks. You can assign it to me and I'll take a look some other time if you have too many things for .1
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Are kernel modules loaded with any parameters by default?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: some are, look in /etc/modprobe.d
<bdmurray> ogasawara: great thanks!
<bdmurray> ogasawara: should we updated the Hardy url in the bug day page to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: sure
<afflux> by the way, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/spotlight/uds seems a bit outdated (http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop links to it)
<bdmurray> afflux: it's possible to report bugs about ubuntu-website
<afflux> wops
<afflux> would anyone mind me removing the double spaces after the periods on the stock replays on the bugday wiki page?
<bdmurray> I thought 2 spaces after a period was correct.
<afflux> Is it? It looks odd to me.
<bdmurray> Well, I've nothing to back up my thought.
<james_w> I believe it's a convention for typography, as there is a different space supposed to be used after a full stop. As we don't type that we use two spaces so it is clear when it is the end of a sentence, and not a full stop for other reasons.
<persia> Two spaces after a period is a typographical convention for monospace fonts.
<CaptainMorgan> drag and drop to workspaces doesn't seem to work... is this a known issue ?
<afflux> ah okay
<persia> Or, to expand on what james_w wrote: most modern hinted fonts have the extra half-space built into the positioning of the '.'.
<persia> (or at least on my screen, the . is closer to the left ')
<bdmurray> afflux: I've mented the ubuntu-website bug to someone, thanks for bringing it up
<bdmurray> s/mented/mentioned/
<afflux> okay ty
<mvo> james_w: did I say #220890 was simple? I'm *so* naive sometimes ;)
<james_w> heh :-)
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I've found an Edgy bug where they say it was fixed in Feisty.  Should I open the Feisty task and set it to Fix Released or just leave it w/ a Won't Fix Edgy task.
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup that's what I just did for a bug - we're not doing the same one are we? 119832
<bdmurray> ogasawara: nope I'm in the 65xyz range
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ok cool
<afflux> okay, 63xxx finished :)
<afflux> time for a break
<ogasawara> hrm, for today's bug day I wonder if it would have been better to ask reporters to open the 'linux' task themselves if the issue still exists in Hardy
<bddebian> Boo
<Iulian> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<Jazzva> Which package is responsible for updating /boot/grub/menu.lst file? grub?
<Jazzva> Found it... Never mind :)
<bdmurray> Jazzva: what was the answer?
<Jazzva> grub :)
<bdmurray> ogasawara: will the git web interface help with bug 65888?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65888 in linux-source-2.6.17 "linux/netfilter_ipv4/ipt_policy.h and linux/netfilter_ipv6/ip6t_policy.h should include linux/netfilter/xt_policy.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65888
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup, you can go look at those files
<asomething> ogasawara: just noticed we had been stepping on each other a bit on the hug day... Sorry about that.
<ogasawara> asomething: no worries :)  I jumped to a different section of bug #'s
<bdmurray> I swear I've seen this bug before
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I'm stuck on bug 65888 it looks still valid to me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65888 in linux-source-2.6.17 "linux/netfilter_ipv4/ipt_policy.h and linux/netfilter_ipv6/ip6t_policy.h should include linux/netfilter/xt_policy.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65888
<ogasawara> bdmurray: does look valid still - I'll triage
<bdmurray> ogasawara: great, thanks!  what kind of impact does that have?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll also add it to the intrepid kernel buglist.  probably will just get undefined symbol errors if you try to use that header.
<james_w> marnanel: it's great to have you looking at metacity bugs in Ubuntu, thanks.
<jsg> i'm having a problem logging into the wiki community section
<jsg> I created an account, it took me to a page with details and when I hit save nothing happens, hour glass and nothing happens.
<jsg> I can view the official docs fine, but the community section also just hangs now
<jsg> I could also view the community section fine before logging in.
<jsg> I've done this from two computers on different networks with the same results
<marnanel> james_w: yay, a pleasure
<Jazzva> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> Jazzva: pong
<Jazzva> pedro_: It says that I'm the owner of ~ubuntu-bugs team, maybe that should be corrected :). (dunno if it happened today when you added me to ~ubuntu-bugcontrol)
<Jazzva> pedro_: And I think it is only set for that team.
<pedro_> Jazzva: let me check
<Jazzva> ok
<pedro_> Jazzva: it's maybe due to that since ubuntu-bugcontrol is the owner of the ubuntu-bugs team
<Jazzva> pedro_: Aham... Ok.
<Jazzva> pedro_: Just a suggestion. This might be a problem, as lot of people have the possibility to play with ~ubuntu-bugs settings. Maybe this can be sorted out as it is for ~ubuntu-crashes-universe and -main...
<pedro_> bdmurray: ^
<pjoul> hi! look at bug 136686 - i think we no longer need this since firefox
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136686 in firefox-themes-ubuntu "Firefox Human theme needs a resync with human-icon-theme" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136686
<pjoul> 3 follows system settings for theme
<Jazzva> pjoul: We still ship firefox 2 in firefox-2 package.
<pjoul> ok, then it's worth fixing
<Jazzva> pjoul: Go for it :)...
<pjoul> Jazzva: is there any simple dup finder within launchpad?
<Jazzva> pjoul: I think I saw it, though I can't remember. It is better to ask the whole channel :).
<pjoul> ﻿ is there any simple dup finder within launchpad?
<pjoul> :)
<secretlondon> pjoul: there something using a python script, but i've no experience of it
<pjoul> secretlondon: where can i get it? (it's pretty hard to triage without something like that)
<secretlondon> pjoul: it's called something like bug helper
<secretlondon> but I just search on packages
<pjoul> secretlondon: there is a lot of rubbish in bugs
<secretlondon> we have a guide to working with bugs on the wiki
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<pjoul> secretlondon: many stupid reports there
<pjoul> that's because reporting bugs with ubuntu it's so easy
<pjoul> almost everyone non-experienced can file a bug
<pjoul> we are getting overwhelmed by reporters :)
<geser> !info bughelper
<ubotu> bughelper (source: bughelper): bugsquad's utility for Launchpad. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.14 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<geser> secretlondon: ^^ that one?
<bdmurray> pjoul: there is also a lot of good stuff in bug reports and sometimes people just need help providing useful information
<pjoul> geser: thanks
<pjoul> bdmurray: sure, but a lot of reports are rubbishes :-/
<pjoul> what to do with bugs like these: bug 222104 and bug 222103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222104 in openoffice.org-l10n "package openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222104
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222103 in openoffice.org-l10n "package openoffice.org-help-en-gb 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222103
<pjoul> it's probably temporary issues
<pjoul> it's -> they're
<bdmurray> is there anything in the log about not being able to get the package?
<pjoul> yes, they depend on package(s) that has not been configured yet (in the upgrade process)
<bdmurray> I don't know there is some weird stuff in the DpkgTerminalLog.txt in bug 222103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222103 in openoffice.org-l10n "package openoffice.org-help-en-gb 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222103
<geser> pjoul: I'd say you can mark 222103 as a dupe of 222104 (same problem, same reporter)
<geser> it looks like the terminal log in 222103 got cut of
<bdmurray> "lzma: Decoder error"
<pjoul> 222102 is the same
<pjoul> three reports for one small issue
<pjoul> geser: done
<pjoul> i've just done my 5-a-day :)
<geser> pjoul: you missed the other 6 dupes :)
<pjoul> where?
<pjoul> geser: ah so, thanks :)
<secretlondon> if we have 9 dupes it's a real bug
<pjoul> secretlondon: i've experienced an upgrade from gutsy to hardy and cannot reproduce this. anyone who meet this issue?
<secretlondon> well the 10 users who reported,,
<flithm> ﻿hey everyone... since upgrading to hardy I get all these errors like: "df: `/home/tim/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected" when I run df, and same if I ls my home dir... anyone know what this is about?
<pjoul> secretlondon: all were reported by one person
<secretlondon> ok
<james_w> flithm: ouch, is your homedir NFS mounted or anything?
<flithm> james_w: nope, nothing like that... fresh install, not an upgrade
<flithm> should fuse be running or anything? cuz there's no fuse processes, but I do see gvfsd running
<pjoul> incomplete is somethinh like NEEDINFO?
<secretlondon> yes
<bdmurray> pjoul: that is correct
<james_w> flithm: the message with ls is the same?
<flithm> james_w: err sorry no, when I run ls I see this: "d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ? .gvfs"  where a normal entry might look like: "-rw-r--r--  1 tim  tim    100 2008-04-25 08:38 .gtk-bookmarks"
<james_w> flithm: but it's still .gvfs, so that's a gvfs problem
<pjoul> " Starting in Hardy, my forward/back buttons on my Logitech MX500 have worked in Firefox.  They still don't work in Nautilus."
<pjoul> cannot uderstand it
<pjoul> Bug #222060
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222060 in nautilus "Mouse's Back/Forward buttons don't work in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222060
<james_w> flithm: sorry, I was confused, I thought it affected your whole homedir.
<flithm> james_w: yeah it's definitely limited to gvfs, sorry I wasn't clear there... should I not worry about it?  any idea how to fix it?
<james_w> flithm: yep, you should worry, let me have a look for you.
<james_w> well, don't worry *too* much.
<flithm> james_w: haha thanks... I've been googling for a while and haven't found any answers, although I did see that I'm not alone
<james_w> flithm: you mentioned fuse, was there a reason for that?
<flithm> james_w: yeah I was under the impression gvfs uses fuse... so I thought the issue might be there since fuse isn't running any processes that I can see, but it was just a total stab in the dark
<james_w> gvfs uses allsorts, including fuse
<flithm> ahhh okay
<flithm> james_w: any ideas?  so far it doesn't seem to be harming anything
<pjoul> bdmurray: what status should i set if it's and upstream bug?
<bdmurray> Confirmed since it is sounds like a valid bug in Ubuntu
<james_w> flithm: sorry, in a meeting at the moment, are you around for a little while longer?
<flithm> james_w: yeah no problem, I'll be around
<james_w> flithm: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789 looks relevant
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212789 in gvfs "gvfs fuse mount is not functional after logout and subsequent login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> ogasawara: where can I find kernel config options for powerpc?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I imagine in ubuntu-hardy/debian/config/powerpc
<bdmurray> that was it thanks!
<flithm> james_w: yup that's exactly it... thanks!  I assume at some point a fix will be pushed down?
 * james_w admits to not being able to answer that question as he didn't read the report.
<james_w> flithm: I expect there will be a fix, as for whether it will be pushed to hardy I can't say, as the appropriate person hasn't looked at it yet.
<james_w> let me see if there is an upstream report, that would speed things up.
<lucent> Hardy is about 80% of what I would like to see from a "release".  The remaining 20% are things that no OS does correctly on release day ;P
<james_w> flithm: I can't find one upstream. Hopefully your bug will be looked at by someone better than me soon.
<james_w> sorry, I don't mean looked at, I mean acted upon
<lucent> flithm: I reported a snafu with virt-manager when Hardy was released, within 12-15 hours or so a fix was posted to launchpad and committed to hardy-proposed
<lucent> that's epic. I have rarely seen any OS get a fix so quickly for something.. it has a lot to do with the maintainer being awake too
 * calc is waiting to do a OOo updates upload until more bugs come in
<lucent> calc: I recently helped my eldest sister with her wedding invitations, it was a "Form letter"
<lucent> from start to finish it took about 8 hours of work
<james_w> calc: heh, that doesn't seem very likely :-)
<lucent> the printing wasn't right, or it was on the wrong side of the virtual page
<lucent> etc.
<lucent> so we end up with half printed cards
<lucent> It was pretty ridiculous.   It did work though
<lucent> we could not get Microsoft Office to do this worth a damn.
<lucent> OOo at least worked after some elbow grease
<lucent> just thought I'd share that, I didn't know where the bug was and was rushed to get these things done, but it is a feature that "real people" use
<calc> lucent: hmm yuck :(
<calc> lucent: there are some bugs i have seen related to doing address merged documents, but not sure if the one you ran into is the same
<calc> lucent: i think the ones i have seen are supposed to be fixed for 3.0
<lucent> :)
<lucent> it's a little strange, I must say, to be the younger geekling brother saying "It's okay, it's just a little error message"... and then instantly she begins wailing and crying and freaking out about her wedding invitations
<lucent> I didn't like that part so much ;/
<lucent> got it done though.  Would be pretty neat if future geekling brothers were spared from the same treatment by engaged older sisters, y'know.
<lucent> I liked Linus T's bug report, "Wife cannot view flash animation."
<lucent> I would be tempted to file one "Sister is freaking out about wedding invitations"
<doug2266778822> i have asked several times in #ubuntu and on ubuntu forums no one seems to want to help me so i am posting here it looks like a big bug to me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4793889#post4793889
<bdmurray> doug2266778822: are you the forum poster?
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: yes i am
<bdmurray> what application are you using to watch the dvd?
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: any ideas?
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: sorry i was using mplayer.
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: i tried vlc but it would not load them for some reason.
<bdmurray> doug2266778822: and you had mplayer working with Jaws right?
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: yes.
<bdmurray> If you could pastebin your dmesg after trying it that might be helpful
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: that is what the dmesg said every time was that exact error.
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: brb and i will upload a pic for u of it
<bdmurray> okay
<doug2266778822> bdmurray:  i am back im in middle of installign the codecs after i uninstalled them to see if that may help it. so it will be a couple mins.
<bdmurray> no problem I'm here for another hour or so
<doug2266778822> bdmurray:  im abotut o upload a pic for u
<doug2266778822> about to*
<doug2266778822> bdmurray:  here is the error http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_27.png
<bdmurray> the output of 'dmesg' in a terminal would be quite helpful here
<doug2266778822> bdmurray:  how do i do that?
<bdmurray> doug2266778822: start gnome-terminal and type in dmesg (after receiving the error) and copy and paste the output to a pastebin website
<bdmurray> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-26
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64445/
<bdmurray> doug2266778822: can you browse the dvd using nautilus?  this looks like a hardware issue to me
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: yes i can.
<bdmurray> do you have any other dvds to test with?
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: yes
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: let me try that now.
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: hmm seems tokyo drift wont work either
<doug2266778822> bdmurray: any ideas?
<bdmurray> doug2266778822: nothing brilliant at the moment
<mr-russ> is the edge kernel really today's bug focus?  if so, why focus on something with 1 week's support left?
<bdmurray> mr-russ: edgy is actually eol today.
<mr-russ> yeah.  so it there another focus, or a general day?
<bdmurray> we normally have bug days on Tuesdays and Thursdays and the focus varies
 * mr-russ should read the full bug day wiki page before making comments.
<bdmurray> doug2266778822: you could make sure the package you were installing is installed via 'dpkg -l 'pkgname in a terminal
<doug2266778822> bdmurray:  i am trying somethng else right now.
<doug2266778822> bdmurray:  i done this  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list                 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update             sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2   and it is still giving me probs.
<bdmurray> I'm really not certain what is wrong here.  You might check to see what region your dvd drive is set to via regionset but I'm not familiar with that very much.
<doug2266778822> bdmurray:  could it be cause i am on 64 bit?
<bdmurray> Nope, I'm on 64 bit on a couple of systems and can watch dvds
<doug2266778822> what codes did u use to beable to watch them?
<bdmurray> You said you could watch one dvd right? So its not the codecs.  Its either the DVD encryption, region settings or hardware.
<doug2266778822> how do i change the region setting
<bdmurray> you could check it and change it with regionset, but you can only do that a limited number of times and it isn't my area of experise
<doug2266778822> wow only a set number of times that is stupid
<lucent> doug2266778822: be very careful, you will toast your drive if you set it too many times
<lucent> the only possible fix is to buy a new drive and throw the old one away, if you do this
<doug2266778822> lucent:  toaste it how by adding and removing codecs?
<lucent> no
<lucent> "regionset" don't do that
<lucent> playing region-restricted DVD video discs is possible without sending your drive a command to set the region
<lucent> you need to use "videolan" media player with "libdvdcss"
<doug2266778822> lucent:  i have not gone that route yet
<lucent> "libdvdcss" may be illegal to posess in your country
<lucent> where are you located?
<doug2266778822> lucent:  i have but when i click file open disc then openw ith menu or with out vlc closes on me
<doug2266778822> lucent: in Tx
<lucent> the country of Texas?
 * lucent facepalms
<lucent> well, to my knowlege we're not supposed to have libdvdcss in the USA
<lucent> because of the DMCA laws
<doug2266778822> lucent: usa
<doug2266778822> lucent:  lol sorry
<lucent> there's a legitimately licensed DVD decoder from the Fluendo company
<lucent> I think it costs less than $50usd
<doug2266778822> lucent:  i know someone who lives in usa and done the codecs and now it works on his he paid nothing
<secretlondon> yeah of course, its whether its illegal or not
<lucent> doug2266778822: he's probably in violation of the DMCA laws
<lucent> sure, you could do it, but I don't want to be thrown into a US-sanctioned torturing camp. Thanks.
<doug2266778822> lucent:  how can i work around this and why will it cost just to watch dvd's?
<lucent> doug2266778822: the Motion Picture Artists Association lobbied Congress to pass the Patriot Act, and the Digital Millenium Copyright Act, to help them maintain a monopoly on profits from DVD player manufacturers, amongst other reasons
<doug2266778822> lucent:  when i ran on feisty about two yrs ago i didnt have this problem.
<lucent> we've never been able to play CSS encrypted DVD video discs on fresh installs of Ubuntu OS
<lucent> so, it was something you did before
<lucent> I think the Fluendo thing is something to look into
<lucent> let's try that
<lucent> http://www.fluendo.com/products.php?product=dvd
<lucent> doug2266778822: personally, I don't ever bother with DVD video for this reason
<doug2266778822> lucent:  im trying to get it to work for my 5 yr old son who wants to watch movies
<doug2266778822> i just do not want to pay for it i mean vlc you never had to with xp
<lucent> Microsoft has paid to include a licensed copy of DVD playback directshow filters with their media player
<doug2266778822> lucent: then could i get vlc .exe and run it wine wise?
<lucent> you'll get a "better" answer out of someone who has no regard for local law ;)
<lucent> it does work but I can't tell you how to do it.
<doug2266778822> lucent:  lol thanks and i respect your ways of obeying the law even though it is going to hell in  a hand baskett
<lucent> doug2266778822: Canada is looking better and better every day
 * lucent :/
<doug2266778822> lucent: lol not the usa ='(
<lucent> those portable DVD player units are cheap and perfect for the kids, I have seen them on every plane flight nowadays
<lucent> "130usd" is not really cheap to most people, but it is less expensive than what you'd have to do to get the kid to be quiet for a couple of hours a day anyhow
<doug2266778822> lucent:  lol yea same here but the screen is so SMALL!
<lucent> does a 5-year old kid care? :P   no way! they should be lucky to have a block of wood and a charmed life to have a second block of wood
<lucent> shoot I grew up all I had was a rusty meccano set, and I was living the good life with that
<doug2266778822> haha shoot me all i had was out doors and anything i could find out side to play with.
<bdmurray> greg-g: ping
<greg-g> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> greg-g: I've found what I was looking for I think.  Sorry for the false alarm.
<greg-g> bdmurray: no worries
<howapt> Does anyone know where the login scripts are kept? Im fairly new to linux in general, but since upgrading to hardy I now have to log in twice ¬¬ was wondering if theres a .conf file or what have you
<gravemind> I'm having trouble with the alt cd updater, but I'm not sure if I need to report a bug, what do you thing, bug peopls?
<dsas> gravemind: If it's a bug then report it :)
<dsas> (unless it already has been reported)
<gravemind> dsas the thing is I wonder if its just something wrong with my computer
<gravemind> or if it's something wrong with the code
<gravemind> how do I know
<dsas> gravemind: If you explain the problem then maybe someone else will...
<dsas> gravemind: the other thing you can do is use the support tracker on launchpad - then if it is a bug someone will hopefully notice and create a bug from it.
<gravemind> ok - it's with the amd64 alternate cd, when I run the ugrader it hangs on the first step (preparing upgrader, checking package manager)
<gravemind> should I just create a bug that says that
<gravemind> and include the logs
<dsas> gravemind: Yes please.
<gravemind> alrighty :)
<gravemind> thanks
<greg-g> gravemind: and do a disk check (one of the options from the boot menu of the cd, the integrity of the cd check)
<gravemind> alright, will do
<gravemind> greg-g: I'm not using a physical cd though, I'm just mounting the image
<greg-g> gravemind: to clarify, I mean check the cd's integrity, not your harddrive
<gravemind> which worked ok for my other two computers
<gravemind> but this one is 64 bit
<greg-g> in a virtualized situation of PXE?
<greg-g> s/of/or
<gravemind> I just did this
<gravemind>  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/phix/Desktop/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso /media/cdrom/0
<gravemind> aj
<gravemind> ah
<gravemind> maybe that's the problem
<gravemind> no, it still doesn't work even when I change /cdrom/0 to /cdrom0
<greg-g> gravemind: not sure
<gravemind> here, what do you think? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/222278
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222278 in update-manager "[Gutsy to Hardy] amd64 alt cd upgrade hangs on first step" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> gravemind: good report (you provided good information) but I can't find anything in the logs that scream "this is what went wrong" to me :(
<greg-g> of course, I'm not the best at debugging upgrades
<gravemind> yeah, I couldn't find anything either :(
<gravemind> I had a problem with the upgrader earlier, but in that case, it didn't want to remove nvidia-glx, so I could remove it beforehand and things were ok after that
<bdmurray> gravemind: can you post your sources.list file?
<gravemind> sure thing
<gravemind> /etc/apt/sources.list <http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13918359/sources.list>
<bdmurray> hrm
<bdmurray> It's probably a -proposed package causing the issue
<gravemind> hmm
<gravemind> what can I do then?
<bdmurray> your apt.log looks strange too
<bdmurray> did you upgrade from feisty to gutsy at one point?
<gravemind> yes
<gravemind> back when gutsy was new, I think
<gravemind> yes I did, because I remember having to get the iced tea java instead of the regular java
<bdmurray> some of the logs are from from that upgrade
<gravemind> hmm
<bdmurray> like main_pre_req.log
<bdmurray> and most of apt.log
<gravemind> there's something that stops the dist upgrade before it can really do anything, that's why the logs are all old
<bdmurray> right
<bdmurray> do you see anything in the terminal you start the upgrade in?
<gravemind> no, after I run gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupdate" it just leaves that command open and doesn't do anything until I ctrl-c
<bdmurray> look in /tmp/ for a file named hardy
<bdmurray> we could try executing that directly and see what happens
<gravemind> I don't see one in /tmp/
<gravemind> but that was the name of the prog that locked the cache
<bdmurray> I found it in /tmp/tmp.xyz/hardy
<bdmurray> but I'm just guessing this might be more revealing
<gravemind> I'm seeing lots of distupgrade files as well
<gravemind> ok I found hardy
<gravemind> it's a python script
<bdmurray> right
<gravemind> "python hardy" and see what happens?
<bdmurray> so execute it via 'sudo python hardy --cdrom /cdrom'
<gravemind> gotcha
<gravemind> oops, still locked, just a sec
<gravemind> hmm, same thing happens as if I do it the other way
<gravemind> no output in terminal
<bdmurray> I'm about stuck now is there a reason you aren't trying a network upgrade?
<bdmurray> You could see if it can do the calculation w/o doing the full upgrade
<gravemind> just because servers were slow
<gravemind> calculation?
<bdmurray> it'll present you with information about the upgrade and then ask if you want to proceed
<gravemind> oh ok - I'll give it a shot
<gravemind> us mirrors I guess
<gravemind> it's still downloading the upgrade tool
<bdmurray> hunh
<gravemind> ergh
<gravemind> guess what
<gravemind> hangs in the same place :(
<bdmurray> how long do you give it?
<gravemind> it's still open right now
<gravemind> I left it open for half an hour once
<gravemind> but it turns blank if I drag another window over it
<bdmurray> I think it is going to take a developer's help to figure this one out
<gravemind> yea - I hope they see the bug report
<gravemind> I'm going to have to call it a night soon
<bdmurray> gravemind: I'll make sure they do
<gravemind> thanks
<Arelis> I found a broken package. the name is 'funguloids' and it has dependencies that can't be satisfied
<Arelis> the name of the dependency is ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager
<Arelis> !info funguloids
<ubotu> funguloids (source: funguloids): space-flying-mushroom-picking-simulator game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.06-4 (hardy), package size 14449 kB, installed size 20600 kB
<Arelis> !depends funguloids
<techno_freak> Arelis, file a bug
<t3r0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218637   < can anyone else confirm this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218637 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Piping commands does not work always" [Undecided,New]
 * techno_freak looks into it
<techno_freak> works for me, will check out with a fresh install of hardy
<wolfger> anybody else having 5-a-day issues after gutsy->hardy upgrade?
<elmargol> If someone reports a missing feature (not a regression) on a old release (gutsy) wich is fixed on a newer version... Can I reject the bug?
<thekorn> elmargol, I think I would close it with "fix released" and  a response similar to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-246b9a0b2091d7aee70afd2b0579dbbc986eb51b
<elmargol> thx
<askand> Anyone knows something about the status of bug 59695 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in suse "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
<Iulian> G'morning
<hggdh> g'morning Iulian
<ffm_> Wouldn't #222496 be an invalid bug, or converted to a question?
<jeromeg> bug #222496
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222496 in update-manager "Please allow upgrade from local ISP archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222496
<ffm_> jeromeg, They want their ISP's repos to be added to the mirror list. I pointed them to the "register a mirror" page.
<jeromeg> this is definately not a bug with update manager
<jeromeg> so the bug task can be closed
<ffm_> jeromeg, I converted it to a question.
<jeromeg> ffm_: cool
<ffm_> Worlds most descriptive bug: bug 22498.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 22498 in linux-source-2.6.15 "skge driver doesn't handle setting hardware address immediately after being upped" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22498
<ffm_> *bug 222498
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222498 in ubuntu "Save as" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222498
<jeromeg> ffm_: :)
<jeromeg> ffm_: don't forget to set the bug status when triaging
<jeromeg> I moved the bug as incomplete for you
<ffm_> jeromeg, Just remembered.
<ffm_> Oh?
<ffm_> jeromeg, Ah, I see.
<jeromeg> ffm_: i think it's also always nice to say something like "Thank you for your bug report." at the beginning
<ffm_> jeromeg, Will do. I've not done a lot of this before.
<jeromeg> ffm_: no problem, it's just a little advice to improve ;)
<ffm_> Can someone (other than me) confirm bug #222525 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222525 in nautilus "Cannot modify removable media mountpoint when unmounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222525
<Jazzva> bdmurray: ping
<hggdh> ffm_: what exactly did you do on the removable device?
<calc> catching up with bugmail takes forever :\
 * calc has 125+ left to go through
<bddebian> Boo
 * calc gets about 4-5 new bugs a day plus old bug updates
<Stomp442> Anyone willing to help me out with some issues with AWN and/or Emerald?
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ofh> hello
<ofh> :-D
<danage> so in the hardy final, there is a firefox that crashes on every second or so page with flash and sound that you open
<Nafallo> danage: can't reproduce that. do you have libflashsupport installed?
<Nigromante> hello
<danage> i do.
<Nigromante> i want to know if anyone is having problems with panel positions in gnome. Thay change randomly between logins in 8.04 (i want them on low position, both) This didnt happen in gutsy
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress]
<Nafallo> danage: can you reproduce if you uninstall that package?
<danage> libflashsupport?
<Nafallo> yes
<danage> will try and report back
<fkbreitl> Hello, I found a suspend to RAM problem for HP nc6120 laptops. I filed this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/222561 . I would appreciate any support.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222561 in ubuntu "Suspend to ram occasionally not resuming on HP nc6120 with Ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New]
 * yuriy wonders whether to consider bug 222141 a bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222141 in kdepim "Color of Items changed after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222141
<h00k> Hm, I have a bug to fill a report for, I can't seem to find any  duplicates.  What's the best way to go about that?  I believe it's in the kernel
<MightyTweek> h00k: are you asking the best way to report the bug or to search for duplicates?
<h00k> MightyTweek: I guess the best way to report a bug, I got a bunch of useful debug info
<h00k> MightyTweek: but found nothing too similar, I think it's new
<MightyTweek> Check out this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<h00k> yeah, I am just looking ther enow
<greg-g> h00k: and you can practically never give too much information
<h00k> greg-g: okay.  Cool.
<h00k> Im reporting it now :)
<greg-g> h00k: good deal
<h00k> greg-g, MightyTweek: thanks, that was pretty painless
<MightyTweek> no problem
<ffm_> hggdh, I changed the mount point from the default (empty, auto-genereated) to "/media/wd0" (which is invalid, it should be "wd0" as / isn't allowed in drive mount names)
<hggdh> secretlondon: cheers
<secretlondon> hggdh: is that useful?
<secretlondon> i've set one to 60 and will try rebooting
<hggdh> secretlondon: yes. methinks this is a race on buildup of the gnome session
<hggdh> and, perhaps, I do not get hit because I have two CPUs. Perhaps. I posit that almost all that were hit have one single CPU. I wonder if I am correct
<secretlondon> I don't have a multi cpu machine to test on
<hggdh> secretlondon: that's OK. But -- if you do not get hit by it after upping the order, then that is already good results...
<hggdh> you might need to up both of the entries
<macabro22> Hello
<secretlondon> hi
<macabro22> I am trying to update my distribution and I got a message saying update manager found an unresolvable error and I should file a bug against it and attach a log file from /var/log/dist-upgrade
<macabro22> can you guys help me out?
<ffm> macabro22, try #ubuntu
<macabro22> ok
<gor1> which is very (++very) busy right now, so u gonna need a little patience, but someone might have same problem as u u see:)
<ffm> Hey, I'm new to triaging, and am wondering what to do with bug #222498.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222498 in ubuntu "Save as" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222498
<dsas> eh macabro22, if you've come to report a bug then we can help you with that, if you've come to find a workaround/solution then yes #ubuntu is the best place for that.
<secretlondon> macabro22, one issue is that if you have random stuff in your sources.list then upgrading will probably fail
<macabro22> dsas: I would like to file a bug, thats all.
<ffm> macabro22, feel free to.
<macabro22> ffm: I am new to this. So I heard I have to find out if the bug has already been filed first. How do I do that?
<secretlondon> you file bugs on launchpad, the form will search to see if there are similar bugs
<dsas> macabro22: You can browse https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bugs (though there's a fair few to browse through) or just try to file a bug and see if it finds any (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug)
<secretlondon> ffm it needs moving to openoffice from ubuntu
<secretlondon> as they can select a new desktop it's not a computer freeze, or even x
<macabro22> ffm: can I find out whether it has already been filed by looking at that /var/log/dist-upgrade log file?
<secretlondon> macabro22, not easily
<secretlondon> it's the error that's interesting anyway
<macabro22> secretlondon: the update crashes in the beginning, right after reading the release notes. The log file displays a bunch of errors relating to the OOffice.org package
<macabro22> That confounds me. I am not sure if I should file a bug against the update-manager or against the openoffice package
<secretlondon> macabro22, file it on update manager, and if it is openoffice then someone will move
<secretlondon> I can't do a lot without the message anyway
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-27
<pck-chem> Could anyone on Bug-Control set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/221112 status to Triaged? or tell me why it shouldn't be? I'm learning.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221112 in rhythmbox "Can't use space bar in search bar when using french alternative keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pck-chem> I'd also ask that you set importance to low, or again at least explain to me what is correct. Thanks!
<macabro22> secretlondon: ok, done. Thanks
<secretlondon> macabro22 which bug number?
<macabro22> secretlondon: 222801
<secretlondon> bug #222801
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222801 in update-manager "hardy upgrade crashes at "preparing upgrade" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222801
<secretlondon> if you type in bug # and then the number the bot fetches it
<macabro22> cool
<macabro22> Did I report the bug properly?
<secretlondon> macabro22 I'm looking at the bug
<secretlondon> macabro22, could you attach your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<secretlondon> you have lots of broken dependencies
<secretlondon> could be the mirror you are using
<macabro22> secretlondon: sure
<secretlondon> macabro22, you also have an old version of update-manager
<secretlondon> or maybe not, maybe that is the latest in gutsy
<macabro22> secretlondon: yeah... I have everything updated. I hope at least
<secretlondon> you have 2 unsupported repositories
<secretlondon> the multimedia one could potentially break stuff depending on what's in there
<secretlondon> but I think your best bet is to try with a different mirror
<macabro22> secretlondon: should I comment out those lines before trying to upgrade?
<secretlondon> yes I'd do that first
<secretlondon> but it could be that the mirror you are using is out of date
<macabro22> ok.. I will do that later, thanks.
<secretlondon> I don't recognise the name of it, is there are official ubuntu mirror in brazil?
<macabro22> I am not sure. I will just use the american one
<macabro22> I gtg
<secretlondon> ok
<macabro22> thanks for the help
<secretlondon> np
<secretlondon> please update if fixed
<macabro22> Sure
<ffm> secretlondon, What other info should I ask for?
<secretlondon> ffm for the openoffice bug?
<ffm> secretlondon, mhm.
<secretlondon> i'm not sure
<secretlondon> it could be that they are trying to save to somewhere that doesn't exist
<secretlondon> I don't know where the default saving location is set
<secretlondon> I have a 5-a-day error, 103?
<secretlondon> and now a crash..
<calc> gah more than 30 bug mails just since noon :\
<secretlondon> bah
<crimsun> 30?  that would have been a slow day for me :/
<calc> crimsun: that is for ~ 6-7hrs
<calc> crimsun: so multiply by 3-4 to get a full days worth, if they continue at this rate :\
<ffm> Should I set bugs like Bug #222850 as incomplete?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 222850 in firefox-3.0 "I can't login in gmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222850
<calc> anyone know how to extract info from a ttf font that identifies it?
 * calc used fontforge to open the font
<crimsun> calc: yeah, I remember those flood days.
<kristian42> i'm trying to track #218434 to a module. It was introduced 3-4 days before 8.04 release, and I have a few ideas about which modules it could be. Is there any kind of changelist available for ubuntu as a whole ?
<persia> kristian42: There's an overview of uploaded changelogs available from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-April/thread.html (and other months).  This might help determine which packages were changed on a given date.
<persia> Note that the mailing list tracks source changes, for binary updates, check your logs (/var/log/dpkg.log) to see what was updated when.
<kristian42> thanks
<calc> i don't know if my system is representative of all Vista machines, but i think the reason users aren't seeing the load cycle count on vista is that it constantly reads/writes a lot of data to the drive
<calc> i left it alone for an hour and it was still doing crap
<calc> so maybe the solution would be a vistaiod that would emulate vista's high i/o load ;-)
<persia> Isn't that what trackerd is supposed to do?
<calc> persia: it only does that for a short time then behaves
<calc> persia: vista never stops writing/reading the disk, like forever
<calc> for the first 15m or so that it was booted it was doing a constant 10MB/s+
<persia> Ah.  That wasn't my experience, but maybe I didn't wait long enough.
<calc> even when it slowed down it was still doing 0.5-1MB/s constantly
 * calc thinks vista is a big pos
<lucent> how... I can't find the answer so I'm going to ask here:  How to install Ubuntu server on RAID1 md ?
<lucent> is that a work in progress, a bug, what?
<CrippledCanary> how do I get anyone else to look at bug #221973?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221973 in smstools "smstools folder under /var/run isn't recreated after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221973
<CrippledCanary> i have filed a debdiff patch and subscribed motu-sru but should I do something else
<persia> CrippledCanary: At this point, you're waiting for a member of the sru team to approve, and then you'll need a sponsor to upload.  When you get the approval, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug.
<CrippledCanary> ok... thanks
<iulian> G'morning
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there. I think that it's time to tackle bug #49594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49594 in gnome-session "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49594
<ralph> Hi, how does one link a launchpad bug to a bug in an external bug tracker?  Bug #210890 is the one in question.  See the comment I've just added.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210890 in grep "egrep -o '^..' Doesn't Match Start of Line Correctly." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210890
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnome has been suffering from this problem since version 2.0: sometimes you can't login, or you log in and your settings are not applied
<ralph> Ah, I see, Also affects Project.    I think I've done it right.  Bug #210890.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210890 in grep "egrep -o '^..' Doesn't Match Start of Line Correctly." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210890
<qwertyface> Hi, I'd like some help triaging a bug
<qwertyface> I'm affected by #215753 in Hardy, which is currently marked as new
<qwertyface> Can I just change it's status to confirmed?
<lucent> bug #215753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215753 in ubuntu "Remapped Caps Lock key toggles Caps Lock light" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215753
<qwertyface> I suspect that the correct package for it is gnome-settings-daemon
<james_42> qwertyface:  Is you bug similar to bug #173350?  The descriptions sound similar.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173350 in gnome-control-center "Caps lock LED changes state even when caps lock is mapped to ctrl" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173350
<qwertyface> james_42: Yes, that looks a lot like it.  I wonder how that didn't come up when I searched
<qwertyface> I'll mark #215752 as a duplicate of that one
<james_42> I actually found that through goggle
<james_42> I'm reading through the rather long comments list, and it sounds like theres a work around, but that the bug has not been fixed yet.
<qwertyface> james_42: I'm a programmer with a few hours to spare and an interest in seeing it fixed.  My C isn't up to much, but I can use a debugger.
<qwertyface> Do you think I could help with it?
<james_42> I imagine so, I'm just starting out helping with bugs myself  Have you looked at the helping with bugs page listed in the title of this channel?
<james_42> reading of the comments of the older bug, this looks like a bug in Xorg server
<qwertyface> I've looked at that page, yeah
<qwertyface> The gnome bug suggests that the xorg bug may already be fixed upstream
<james_42> I'm sure that if you con at least find out more specifically the bug is, someone will be able to help you get the bug patch included...
<james_42> really? if the upstream is fixed, then as long as Ubuntu is using the fixed version, everything should be fine here...
<james_42> Ya, I just found where they mention that they fix it should be fixed...
<james_42> however, it doesn't look like anyone has check whether it was fixed upstream or not
<qwertyface> I'm looking through the x.org bugzilla to find a report of the problem
<james_42> me too :-)
<bddebian> Boo
<james_42> qwertyface: I found some that looked the same, but weren't.  Hope you have better luck
<qwertyface> james_42: I'm doing some washing atm, so I haven't got far
<james_42> qwertyface:  I was actually washing some dishes when i realised that I may have been searching the wrong Xorg bug tracker
<julius> Hello
<julius> I've found a bug about tomboy and I'm wondering if I have to report it on Launchpad or on Bugzilla. Maybe It's a problem with the ubuntu package... I don't know. Can you tell me please ?
<persia> julius: If you aren't sure, please report in Launchpad.  Someone else will take a look if it is also upstream, and other people with the bug will see yours when they file.
<qwertyface> james_42: are you looking in the freedesktop one?
<qwertyface> That's where I'm looking
<persia> If you have time, and want to investigate to try to understand the cause, and it ends up being upstream, Launchpad can link to the upstream bug, so it can track in which releases of Ubuntu the bug gets fixed.
<julius> persia, thank you very much ! I'm going to report this bug right now
<james_42> qwertyface: Ya I think I was looking in the freedesktop one too
<lucent> some bugs are unfixable
<lucent> like making usplash work on *everyone's* PC
<lucent> never going to happen.
<persia> No bug is unfixable.  Sometimes fixing is worse than not fixing.  Sometimes bugs are very, very, very hard.
<lucent> persia: you can't make usplash work on everyone's PC, because there are popular combinations of monitor and graphics card, and not even to mention the BIOS settings... it is a mess
<persia> lucent: Right.  That's in the class of very, very, very hard.
<lucent> I just wrapped through making it work on my mom's computer
<lucent> there's 5-6 different bugs filed and they all say the same thing, it doesn't work, here's how "I" made it work, and there you go
<lucent> solve it one place, it breaks the other place
<james_42> qwertyface: I think we were both looking in the right place, freedesktop...but it doesn't seem to be there....
<lucent> persia: maybe it's not a bug, it's a known platform issue
<persia> That would be a bug.
<lucent> a bug with no reasonable prospect of closing ;P
<persia> Fixing it requires adding significant quirk handling to usplash.  This makes usplash bigger and slower.  It might be a case of fixing being worse than not fixing, but I've not investigated enough, and still believe it's only very, very, very hard.
<lucent> heh
<persia> On the other hand, sometimes it's useful to have bugs like that open.  Another example is the gnome-phone-manager bug about it not working with $phone.
<persia> This is always a case of upstream not having the right data to recognize the phone, but because the bug remains open, people see it as a possible dup when filing, see that they need to file their phone upstream, and it typically works on their phone for the next release (or the one thereafter).
<lucent> I can't tell on this term, is that env var {phone} or "ess-phone"
<persia> variable phone.
<lucent> dig it, okay.
<lucent> I do think bug #1 is fixable though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Stefan1800> hi. i updated ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 and now the kernel hangs on boot during SATA/CDROM/SCSI detection. if i wait some time, i get a busybox commandline.
<qwertyface> james_42: Maybe I should try to hassle someone in an x.org IRC channel, see if anyone knows where the fix was applied
<james_42> qwertyface:  I think you'll need to poke someone at the x.org channel.  I did a search off all bugs, in all products looking for capslock, and couldn't find anything
<james_42> qwertyface:  I need to be heading off, I hope you can get this bug resolved
<qwertyface> james_42: thanks very much for your help.
<qwertyface> It's appreciated
<stephaneguedon> hello
<stephaneguedon> I wish to report a bug
<stephaneguedon> but there is multiples implications
<stephaneguedon> in multiples softwares
<stephaneguedon> anyone can say me what I can do ?
<stephaneguedon> the problem concern smb clients with ubuntu hardy
<stephaneguedon> smb4k don't work
<stephaneguedon> konqueror doesn't work too
<stephaneguedon> where can I report the bug correctly (it is not konqueror !)
<stephaneguedon> ?
<qense> hello
<stephaneguedon> hello
<stephaneguedon> hello qense
<stephaneguedon> are you a develloper for U ?
<qense> U?
<stephaneguedon> ubuntu
<qense> no
<qense> I'm a Bug Triager :)
<stephaneguedon> ok
<stephaneguedon> triager ?
<stephaneguedon> hello Captain Morgan
<qense> I check if bugs are valid and complete enough to pass on to the actual developers
<stephaneguedon> quense > so you can help me maybe !
<qense> ok
<qense> what's your question?
<stephaneguedon> do you know there is a problem on the smb clients in hardy ?
<qense> I'm not really into smb, I work more with other packages
<stephaneguedon> hum
<stephaneguedon> ok
<stephaneguedon> where can I report this bug if you know ?
<qense> you can report bugs at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<stephaneguedon> because it concern multiples applications I think
<qense> ok
<stephaneguedon> konqueror, maybe nautilus, smb4k
<qense> if you're not sure what's the exact cause, please describe the problem as detailed as possible in a bug report and we will help you out
<stephaneguedon> here, or in the bugs.launchpad ?
<qense> bugs.launchpad.net
<stephaneguedon> ok
<qense> How is hardy doing atm? Did any major bugs were still open or reported after the release last friday?
<stephaneguedon> you mean the hardy upgrade ?
<stephaneguedon> I have made it yesterday
<stephaneguedon> via adept-manager
<stephaneguedon> in the rigth way
<stephaneguedon> it's not devellopements packages...
<stephaneguedon> I don't read similary bug in launchpad
<stephaneguedon> I will write it
<qense> well, I was asking everyone here :) I was just curious
<stephaneguedon> I have done comment in two bugs reports...
<qense> ok
<qense> now you'll just have to wait for a reply :)
<stephaneguedon> I quit
<stephaneguedon> tanks
<stephaneguedon> and have a nice day
<marnanel> What is standard operating procedure here?  Someone has got themselves subscribed to a bug I'm working on, and left a message in Portuguese which apparently says "Don't send me any more of this; I don't speak English and I don't know why you're sending me this stuff.  I am annoyed and I'm having to classify it all as spam! DAMMIT!!!"
<marnanel> But I don't speak any Portuguese.
 * marnanel thinks working on Launchpad stuff should make me learn a lot more languages...
<hggdh> secretlondon: good afternoon; were you able to find anything on the bloody e-d-s loop?
<secretlondon> hggdh, well putting one of them to 60 didn't make a difference
<hggdh> marnanel: what bug?
<secretlondon> as I got it when I logged in
<hggdh> secretlondon: and putting both of them at 60?
<secretlondon> hggdh, not tried, and I'm supposed to be at a lug curry event in an hour
<marnanel> hggdh: bug 221144
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221144 in gnome-terminal "After upgrading to hardy, gnome-terminal windows are not properly restored on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221144
<secretlondon> hggdh, so I'll try that later and let you know
<hggdh> secretlondon: no hurry, just curious. And I am really glad for all your help :-)
<secretlondon> I really want this thing fixed!
 * marnanel considers suggesting to the philly loco that it should have curry events
<secretlondon> I get it 90% of logins!
<hggdh> marnanel: yes, he subscribed himself, it seems, and does not know enough English to unsubscribe. I added a note for him. I Also asked him to maintain a bit more of respect and education.
<hggdh> secretlondon: and I get it never :-( life is not fair
<secretlondon> hggdh, I think not getting bugs is generally a good thing
<hggdh> secretlondon: I agree, but if I had this one I would probably have a solution by now...
<hggdh> at least, I hope
<secretlondon> yeah, maybe you need to find some older hardware (if you have some)
<hggdh> I do have a single-cpu at home (currently powered off), but I have been on the road for the last 3 months :-(
<secretlondon> :(
<secretlondon> you're in France?
<hggdh> yes, Paris. Nice city, and all of that, but I miss my family and my dogs
<secretlondon> I bet
<hggdh> marnanel: also (sorry, I forgot to *really* read your initial question) the SOP is to advise the unhappy subscriber to unsubscribe and maintain decorum. Of course, not knowing the language to do that makes it a bit more difficult
<JohnPhy1> is it possible to disable pulseaudio?
<hggdh> k. So, now, I will return to the hotel bar and to my bordeaux. Cheers, saúde, la haim, prost, etc.
<marnanel> hggdh: Thank you.  I will go and try and find someone who speaks pt to translate that
<hggdh> marnanel: already done
<hggdh> I do speak pt
<marnanel> hggdh: oh :) sorry, I didn't realise.  Thank you so muh!
<marnanel> +c
<secretlondon> goes for curry
<zyx386> what is about this bug in Hardy? 191889
<ompaul> 223175
<ompaul> now thats a show stopper
 * ompaul watches people run away ;-)
<zyx386> _?
<ffm> Someone care to triage/set priority of bug #218492? It currently causes upgrades to fail if the package is installed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218492 in phpbb2 "Hardy Upgrade freezes on phpbb2-conf-mysql " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218492
<afflux> hi
<qense> hello
<CaptainMorgan> please point me to where to report bugs... or find them for that matter... I had the link but I've since lost it....
<qense> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ;)
<warren_> hi, can someone look at my request, Bug #223223
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223223 in hardy-backports "Update KMess" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223223
<sbarjola> hi, when a bug reported says that last update solve the problem,.. set to Invalid?
<greg-g> sbarjola: which bug?
<sbarjola> bug 204491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204491 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Lost sound after upgrading from Fiesty to Hardy Alpha 6 w/ motherboard (ECS K7S5A) based sound SiS 735 chipset" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204491
<greg-g> sbarjola: yeah, invalid for that one
<greg-g> sbarjola: thanks!
<sbarjola> ok
<greg-g> sbarjola: when I mark bugs as invalid like that I usually put a comment like "Since the reporter of the bug stated the problem is fixed with latest update I am closing this bug."
<sbarjola> thanks, I comment with something similar
<greg-g> no problem
<Invert314> i suppose drawing attention here to the bug that's preventing me from installing hardy won't eliminate the bug any sooner?
<Invert314> actually a work around would be really nice
<howapt> It would probably help to mention the bug
<Invert314> oh?
 * howapt nods
<Invert314> fdisk, TestDisk and nautilus see all 6 of my partitions, while ubiquity and gparted see only one hard disc
<Invert314> here is the launch pad link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/209974
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209974 in parted "Xubuntu Hardy live installer doesn't detect HDD partitions" [High,New]
<Invert314> here is my forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766355
 * Invert314 = Drone4four
<howapt> you tried asking in #ubuntu ?
 * Invert314 is dying to jump back into Ubuntu so he can show off compiz-fusion git master to his family and friends when he moves back home tomorrow lolol
<Invert314> howapt, yes
<Invert314> 2 ppl said "strange"
 * howapt pretends he didnt think it
<Invert314> howapt, are you a developer?
<howapt> no but I often fantasise about being one
<howapt> does that help?
<Invert314> i fantasize about being a compiz-fusion and e17 developer
<Invert314> howapt, can you at least commit bug fixes?
<howapt> alas, I cannot
<Invert314> aww, me2
<Invert314> we're in the same boat
<calc> heh e17
<calc> thats been in development for what 10 years? :)
 * calc thinks duke nukem forever will be out before e17 final
<howapt> I thought e17 made the original Worms game
<Invert314> calc, are you an Ubuntu  developer?
<calc> thats team17
<calc> Invert314: yea
<calc> howapt: sorry forgot to reference you wrt team17
<howapt> haha, team17, good times...
<calc> but yea i think e16 came out probably around the time worms did ;-)
<Invert314> cool - did you take a look at my launchpad link? can you think of a work around?
<calc> and e17 final still isn't out yet ;-)
<calc> Invert314: looking at it now
<Invert314> sweet =D
<Invert314> e17 is stable imho
<Invert314> every now and then a window pops in and out of existence, but it never crashes
<Invert314> e17 is way more stable than compiz fusion
<calc> Invert314: colin watson or evan d is the most likely person to be able to fix it
<calc> Invert314: the post about it thinking the drive was a loop file is probably the issue
<calc> Invert314: at least if that is why it happens every time it shows up like that anyway
<Invert314> hmmm, do you think it would be alright for me to message colin watson or evan d?
<Invert314> do colin and evan hang out on irc?
 * calc wouldn't be surprised if compiz seems unstable partially because x apps aren't all coded to standard (like *cough* OOo)
<calc> Invert314: colin is cjwatson evan is evand
<Invert314> on irc?
<calc> Invert314: yes
<calc> i don't know if either would be around right now though
<Invert314> do they hang out in this channel or #ubuntu-devel?
<howapt> cant you just /msg him?
<calc> probably both
<calc> evand is at least online right now, not sure if he is idle
<calc> he is in #ubuntu-devel
<Invert314> if they were to fix the problem, would i have to wait until intrepid to use Ubuntu again?
<calc> Invert314: if they fix it they may respin a disk, not really sur
<calc> or they may wait for 8.04.1 which will be in about a month
<calc> but they would probably give you a test disc or something to verify the fix actually works as well that you could use to install
<Invert314> thanks calc for doing giving me these pointers and such
<Invert314> minus doing
<calc> np :)
 * calc sees debian is up to its political/cabalish self, i'm so glad i don't maintain anything directly in debian anymore :-\
 * calc thinks ubuntu's main improvement isn't its 6mo release cycle but the lack of that crap
<mohbana> oh my god
<mdke> hi
<mdke> I noticed a user is opening a lot of duplicates via apport; and haven't any time left before bed to continue going through and checking them / marking them as duplicates
<mdke> if anyone has the inclination, the bug I've chosen to use as the parent bug is bug 223324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223324 in scrollkeeper "package gnome-user-guide 2.22.0+svn20080407ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223324
<mdke> and the list of potential duplicates is at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~theheavensblade/
<mdke> thanks for any help
<iulian> Sure, will take a look.
<mdke> thanks, gnight
<iulian> Good night.
<mohbana> hey guys
<mohbana> emergency question,i get random logouts
<mohbana> where can i find a log
<pochu> mohbana: look at /var/log/gdm/\:0.log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and ~/.xsession-errors
<mohbana> ok pochu i think i've found it can you look at it?
<mohbana> pochu: it says 'Fatal server error:
<mohbana> , Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<mohbana> ' any idea?
<mohbana> pochu: thanks alot
<mohbana> http://pastebin.com/m2832e344
<mohbana> cat  /var/log/gdm/\:0.log.1
<mohbana>  ... something also very similar, http://pastebin.com/m3754276.  someone please help :(, it just randomly logouts especially when using firefox
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-20
<alex_mayorga1> hi, is there anything needed to move bug 314530 forward?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314530 in linux "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314530
<alex_mayorga1> I have the problematic laptop right at my fingertips
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> stupid question: can i atach more than one file on a comment? or on an email response ?
<YoBoY> ok, cool, 3 files on one email works :) (stupid question solved)
<ivoks> mvo: here?
<mvo> ivoks: yes
<ivoks> mvo: re bacula bug, i've just added a comment
<ivoks> bug 363077
<ivoks> is it possible that prerm script wasn't executed?
<ivoks> bacula-sd wasn't stopped before upgrade
<ivoks> so it failed to start again
<mvo> ivoks: unlikey but possible, let me check the terminal log. I think I can reproduce the failure in my test setup, but each run takes a couple of hours because it upgrades ~4000 pkgs
<ivoks> oh :/
<ivoks> could you set DEBCONF_DEBUG="developer" then?
<ivoks> i've did intrepid->jaunty two times, but i was unable to reproduce the bug
<ivoks> maybe /etc/init.d/bacula-sd wasn't executable?
<ivoks> prerm script is quite simple
<Hew> Hey guys. Regarding bug #363558, how would I set a break point on gdk_x_error?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363558 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor renice causes close" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363558
<james_w> "break gdk_x_error"?
<Hew> thanks james_w, that did the trick :-)
<james_w> great
<Hew> I just uncovered bug #350250 which was private and collecting a lot of duplicates. Should this be raised to the attention of a dev (it might be important), or just be left to the normal processes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350250 in usplash "usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350250
<Hobbsee> Hew: what kind of users is it affecting?
<seb128> Hew: is there any reason it's private out of that nobody triaged it?
<Hew> Hobbsee: AFAIK, random desktop users since it's usplash.
<Hew> seb128: Looks like nobody triaged it until now, when I got the crash myself.
<seb128> Hew: there is not so many duplicates btw
<Hew> I can't see any negative effects of the crash, it was just an apport crash on next boot.
<seb128> right, doesn't seem a specially import issue
<james_w> Hew: standard usplash theme?
<Hew> seb128: I thought it was a few since they are all coming in recently.
<Hew> james_w: Yes, in my case at least.
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: can you please re-up my membership for bug control team?
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<MagicFab> Hi all - I noticed no LPIA at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ . Where to report bugs for that ?
<pedro_> MagicFab: better to raise that at #ubuntu-testing
<MagicFab> tx
<ogra> MagicFab, i think http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntumid/all is the only lpia build we support actually
<ogra> (i might be wrong and alternate was added)
<MagicFab> right, I'd assume that as the alternate LPIA I got from ports
<ogra> right, i'm not sure thats officially supported
<ogra> beyond that we only build MID for lpia
<ogra> as actual images
<BUGabundo> ogra: question: isn't there an ISO for UNR?
<ogra> its being rebuild atm
<ogra> and no, there is no iso, only an .img file
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ogra: do you know if inetbootin works from img?
<ogra> no idea
<BUGabundo> ok
<ogra> never tried it
<ogra> and it sounds really scary
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<BUGabundo> well some users with just Windows have no way to make a USB work
<BUGabundo> usually some other users recommend inetbootin, but i never used it
<BUGabundo> but since we now only have img, that may be a limitaion
<ogra> BUGabundo, we're working on a tool to write usb .img files from windows
<ogra> will be there for release
<BUGabundo> nice!
<BUGabundo> great to know
<BUGabundo> can I publish that news?
<ogra> BUGabundo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<BUGabundo> ahh new stuff
<BUGabundo> wasn't there 2 days ago
<BUGabundo> ok, mass publishing it! thanks
<BUGabundo> humm just need to tell the wiki to not linkify the EXE name
<BUGabundo> ill add the ! to it
<ogra> erm, that page is about a year old :)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> ogra: fixed
<ogra> fixed ?
<BUGabundo> the exe wikified link
<BUGabundo> I added a '!' before it
<ogra> yeah, i did the same and was told by the guy who added it that he works on a Win32DiskImager page atm :P
<ogra> please revert :)
<ogra> its supposed to be a wikilink
<BUGabundo> is it ? ohh sorry
<BUGabundo> ogra: reverted
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> we dont want to make GrueMaster cry :)
<GrueMaster> heh.  Grue's don't cry.
<dtchen> hey tobin, good to see you in here
<GrueMaster> I'm everywhere.
<BUGabundo> eheh sorry GrueMaster, for not checking that page actually existed
<GrueMaster> I was in the process of making it.  It's up now, but I'll let my son make any major changes to it (since it's his app).
<ogra> well, it didnt exist ... i made the same mistake
<BUGabundo> but does now
<GrueMaster> Check it now.  I re-editied the link so it makes a little more sense.
<GrueMaster> I'm still learning this wiki stuff.
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<ogra> heh, and you made it look nearly like usb-imagewriter :)
<ogra> way cool
<GrueMaster> The program?  That is all my son's work.
<ogra> still, it only misses the details expander :)
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/ImageWriter/main.png
<ogra> whats the read button for ?
<GrueMaster> For users that only have one usb drive.  They can use that to back up their data.
<ogra> ah, neat
<GrueMaster> I'll add that to the wiki documentation in a bit.
<BUGabundo> nice.... good to know
<ogra> i'm more evil in usb-imagewriter ... i just kill whats on the device
<BUGabundo> I was going to ask, if it rewrote the disk without warning
<ogra> (but show a popup warning that it will destroy it)
<BUGabundo> ogra: that's so bad! eheh
<ogra> you can click cancel at the warning popup :)
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/ImageWriter/confirm.png
<BUGabundo> now you can rip the code and add to yours
<GrueMaster> This is Win32 only atm.  Also it is QT based.
<GrueMaster> And we had an ubuntu logo but persia made us take it out.
<ogra> pad persia !
<ogra> *bad even
<ogra> should really be ubuntu branded
<GrueMaster> That's what I thought.
<ogra> in fact we should make usb-imagewriter and Win32DiskImager look the same ;)
<ogra> and behave identically
<GrueMaster> Actually, win32-image-writer will be coming to Linux soon.
<GrueMaster> One of my son's goals is to port it to Linux once we have all the features in Windows done.
<GrueMaster> Major features, that is.
<GrueMaster> Nice.  I just updated my source tree and my son added an exit button and a removable drive rescan button.  Slick.
<GrueMaster> Except the rescan needs work.  OOps.
<ogra> tell him, good work ...
 * ogra is off for the day 
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-21
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: does greasemonkey automatically keep the LP scripts up-to-date with bzr?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: no, the scripts themselves are not kept up-to-date
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: I think there is a greasemonkey script or FF extension that can do that
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ok thx
<bcurtiswx> nhandler: oh really? do you know what its called? (i can search, just trying to epitomize laziness here)
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: No, sorry. I just remember having installed a script that did that at one point or another.
<bcurtiswx> nhandler: thx for the info !
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/38017 looks like someone worked on something that makes the scripts check to see if they're updated.. i think its something you insert into your code though.  Maybe you want to check it out
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: maybe next week ;-)
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: very understandable.  would an e-mail be a better "reminder"?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: that would rock
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: sent, good luck with 9.04 finalization stuff
<Pretto> hey folks, can anyone help me to report a bug in jaunty?
<Pretto> i don't know how to report it correctly, i just know the symptom
<Pretto> the problem is that all video player closes when i have "Virtual	2560 800"  in Xorg's display section
<dholbach> good morning
<thurston> Good day, do I need Anti-Virus software on Ubuntu. I am currently using Intrepid and will be moving to 9.04 on Wednesday.
<persia> thurston, This isn't really a support forum: you might try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-CC where "CC" represents a country code.  The answer is "It depends on what you are doing".  Some people don't use anti-virus software, with no problems.  Some people install such software and scan regularly.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I have a very serious bug in jaunty (X locks on boot, black screen and keyboard locked) and it's unclear to me even how to reproduce it: the system installs fine, after some reboot (perhaps just one) it goes bad. I don't install upgrades meanwhile. Can someone triage bug #364488 ? I think it is urgent because jaunty is to be released.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364488 in ubuntu "After some day of installation, Xorg won't start anymore (black screen and locked keyboard)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364488
<primes2h> bdmurray: I'm going to do a cleaning work against kernel 2.6.22 due to Gutsy end of life. Is this wiki page the right one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/KernelBugMigration  (I have to fit it obviously)
<dholbach> primes2h: try asking in #ubuntu-kernel - bdmurray and ogasawara are not awake yet (and probably won't be for the next ~6h)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what's the name of the xorg-devel channel for ubuntu?
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: #ubuntu-x
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks dholbach; may I advertise a serious bug too (I did that above but likely nobody saw it)? it's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/364488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364488 in ubuntu "After some day of installation, Xorg won't start anymore (black screen and locked keyboard)" [Undecided,New]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> needs triaging
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging might help
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: do you have an idea why apport is not collecting the crash?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah because it has to ask me first
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: I have no idea - maybe it's not a segfault or something?
<dholbach> anything in /var/crash?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nothing in /var/crash but I have a small backtrace in the Xorg log
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that meaning that Xorg crashes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a boot argument to avoid starting gdm and X or should I manually edit the runlevels from a chroot?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: if you have the time please triage the bug, I will try to gather more information on it this evening (I have to go to work at some point :P)
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: as I said above: I have no clue about X.org
<thekorn> Le-Chuck_ITA: you can also run `apport-collect <#BUGNUMBER>` to get more information
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<primes2h> dholbach: Thank you!
<dholbach> primes2h: no worries
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thekorn: ok I am doing that from a chroot but please triage the bug... it's serious and jaunty is going to be released soon, at least it could go in the release notes
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: try bringing it up in #ubuntu-devel if it's serious
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thekorn: I can't do that... X does not work :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> incredibly dumb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have to figure how to export the display to a chroot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ssh -X
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok this evening I'll have more time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: thanks. Does that mean nobody's going to triage anything in response to this call :)
<thekorn> Le-Chuck_ITA: sorry, but why do you need a running x server to get apport-collect running?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thekorn: x-www-browser: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: I just said that *I* don't have a clue about x and am not the best person to talk to
<dholbach> there's:
<dholbach> #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> #ubuntu-x
<dholbach> ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com
<thekorn> Le-Chuck_ITA: also  you asked some time ago why apport did not catch this segfault, I think it's because apport is disabled in preparation of the release
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: thanks, you also helped me a lot a long time ago when I was trying to take care of lyx
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I always remember that when I meet you :) so ok I bother ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: all the best with that problem - hope you get it resolved!
<dholbach> tjaalton: do you have an idea about bug 364488?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364488 in xorg "After some day of installation, Xorg won't start anymore (black screen and locked keyboard)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364488
<tjaalton> dholbach: replied already
<dholbach> ah supeR!
<tjaalton> probably because he might have wacom entries in xorg.conf
 * dholbach is definitely too slow for tjaalton
<tjaalton> heh
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: ^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: that may be right and explain why on first reboot!
<tjaalton> Le-Chuck_ITA: you left #ubuntu-x too quickly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: I close windows by mistake, I rejoined immediately :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: sorry for that
<tjaalton> Le-Chuck_ITA: try commenting them out
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: ok will report back and then go to work. Thanks for attention. But then... this means wacom is broken, is it temporary? More info?
<tjaalton> Le-Chuck_ITA: no, it doesn't need those entries anymore
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: aaaah right I recall somebody working on that, was it you?
<tjaalton> but it's still a bug that it crashes like that, and the fix is being investigated
<tjaalton> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: thank you very much for everything then. I reboot now
 * tjaalton needs a proper wacom to work on the driver :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: let us know if it works
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: will report back on the bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: tjaalton: I am now back in my jaunty installation, really thanks. However not everything is perfect: xsetwacom set stylus button2 "button 3"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: a link to an existing documentation would be sufficient :)
<tjaalton> check 'xinput list' for the device names, it's not 'stylus'
<tjaalton> comes from hal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tjaalton: whoa
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it works nicely. Then I can start advertising that Jaunty works on tablet pcs?
<tjaalton> I guess
<Le-Chuck_ITA> very good. I waited for this since edgy.
<BUGabundo> nice to hear its finally working for you, Le-Chuck_ITA
<BUGabundo> but I needed it in Italy, right? not spain
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: no, that's the vga out :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the tablet I need it in spain too
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> to be precise it worked _for me_ from the very first day :P I hope it will work for a lot more people now.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will bet my face on that from now on.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well it's really time to go bye all
<bddebian> Boo
<KhaaL> hi, i'm looking to enhance my bug-reports and I'd like my latest bug report to be examined and recieve feedback on whats good, missing and so on :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/364483
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 364483 in pulseaudio "streaming will abort in the beginning with pulseaudio running " [Undecided,New]
<MagicFab> hi all
<MagicFab> I have a mouse (USB) that's not recognized, doesn't work unless unsin a PS2 adapter
<MagicFab> what package should I log that against ?
<Ampelbein> MagicFab: I'd say the "linux" source-package.
<Ampelbein> MagicFab: be sure to use "apport-collect -p linux <bug#>" after plugging in the usb-mouse so that updated logfiles will be automatically attached to the report
<MagicFab> Ampelbein, oh cool, didn't know I could use that for non-aplication-specific bugs
<Ampelbein> MagicFab: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Per-package%20Apport%20Hooks for a list
<Ampelbein> MagicFab: it's a really cool help for bug triaging.
<MagicFab> surething
<mvo> bdmurray: re #364418 - please let me know if the latest u-m fixes this (0.111.6 should have the fix)
<bdmurray> mvo: is that the disk full one?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes
<mvo> bdmurray: at least in the report the u-m version is a bit dated
<soren> Do any of you guys have a good presentation on bug triaging that I can steal^Wreuse?
<primes2h>  bdmurray: I'm going to do a cleaning work against kernel 2.6.22 due to Gutsy end of life. Is this wiki page the right one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/KernelBugMigration  (I have to fit it obviously)
<bdmurray> primes2h: ogasawara is really the best one to ask
<primes2h> bdmurray: Ok, thanks!
<ogasawara> primes2h: that's awesome, lemme review the wiki really quick
<bdmurray> primes2h: how exactly are you going to do it?  manually or programatically?
<primes2h> manually, as I did for edgy. :-)
<primes2h> and in part for feisty...
<bdmurray> If you ask people to test in Jaunty don't forget to mention apport-collect!
<primes2h> bdmurray: Sure!
<ogasawara> primes2h: yah, you don't really want to use that wiki.  It was for a one time migration of linux-source-2.6.xx bugs to linux.  Let me craft a quick stock reply for you to use.
<primes2h> ogasawara: for edgy I used a wiky page that was really complete, but I can't find it now.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: is there a quick way to list all open bugs with [$something] in the title? i want to search for bugs having a [hardy] or [intrepid] or [jaunty] in the bug title and see if they can be updated/closed.
<seb128> we should refuse bugs which have the version in the title and explain them that's not the place to write this information ;-)
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: you could try the regular launchpad search for that and see what happens
<mnemo> seb128: whats the right way? tags?
<seb128> write it in the description?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: or you could use the mailing list...
<seb128> the title just doesn't make sense
<seb128> we have quite some (gutsy) (hardy) (etc) bugs now
<seb128> does it make the bug is specific to those versions?
<seb128> or that it has been reported there?
<mnemo> seb128: for xorg we use [chipset] like [G45] etc and also we append (UXA) to all UXA wishlist bugs
<seb128> are we supposed to update all the title every 6 months?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: the lp search didn't work out so well so definitely the mailing list
<mnemo> seb128: good point
<hggdh> probably that it was reported there (or during development of the release)
<seb128> mnemo: the chipset info isn't deprecated over time though
<mnemo> yea
<hggdh> so what Ampelbein is proposing is a good search...
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: yeah, i tried the lp-search and was not so pleased with the result
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I could make a list of bugs for you next week or so
<seb128> bugs that would be nice to list are all apport-crash bugs reported before hardy and which didn't change since
<ogasawara> primes2h: so there are a few scenarios you'll run into with the linux-source-2.6.22 bugs - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22
<ogasawara> primes2h: the first will have a linux-source-2.6.22 task open as well as a linux task open
<seb128> they are probably good candidates for an automatic "do you still get the issue" comment and closing after a month if nobody replies
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: it's not a top priority just a minor issue so no need to spend much time on.
<ogasawara> primes2h: in that case I'd suggest using the following stock reply - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155414/
<ogasawara> primes2h: you'll set the linux-source-2.6.22 task to "Won't Fix" and the linux task to "Incomplete"
<ogasawara> primes2h: the other scenario will be that it has a linux-source-2.6.22 task open but will not have a linux task open
<ogasawara> primes2h: in that case you'll have to add the linux task and then set it to incomplete and also then set the linux-source-2.6.22 task to Won't Fix
<ogasawara> primes2h: that make sense?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: no problem it took just a minute to write
<primes2h> ogasawara: for edgy I remember I did the same, and I add the tag edgy-close
<ogasawara> primes2h: adding a tag wouldn't hurt either
<primes2h> ogasawara: Do I need to set linux task as incomplete even if it's already present?
<primes2h> ogasawara: There i a point in adding linux-source-2.6.22 tag?
<primes2h> ogasawara: there is
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: awesome, thanks.
<ogasawara> primes2h: re setting linux task to incomplete sort of depends - if they haven't tested with the latest jaunty then yes please set to incomplete and ask them to test
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: so I could generate a list of bug numbers that you could then feed to the launchpad api would that work?
<ogasawara> primes2h: if the bug is already up to date with latest testing and debug info, just leave it as is and close the linux-source-2.6.22 task
<ogasawara> primes2h: you'll obviously then tweak the stock reply to not ask them to test jaunty
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: yeah, a list of the numbers is enough.
<ogasawara> primes2h: no point really in adding the linux-source-2.6.22 tag
<primes2h> ogasawara: ok, clear. Thank you very much!
<ogasawara> primes2h: no thank you! feel free to ping me if you have any other questions
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/25787 that's a start at least
<ogasawara> bdmurray: also fyi, I'm not sure if any other packages may have run into apport-collect issues, but the kernel currently requires using apport-collect -p linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic <bug#>
<bdmurray> ogasawara: oh durh
<yoasif> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but any particular issue that seamonkey is frozen at a version with security holes in jaunty?
<yoasif> (i get a warning every time i start up seamonkey)
<ogasawara> primes2h: I had a few typos in the first stock reply, here's a cleaner one - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155427/
 * yoasif ignore what i said last... :)
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: thanks, thats a good start
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: you'll want to check the status of them as the bugs may now be closed etc...
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: seen that. btw: staging is ok to be used as testing enivorenment? i.e.: I can do no harm to the actual live-system?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: that's correct
<primes2h> ogasawara: That's nice, thanks.
<adrian15>  I have found an error that involves three packages. I have reported the bug in the three packages one or two months ago and I have not got an answer. Is there any mailing list for discussing bugs that affect several packages? Should I susbcribe to motu mailing list, perhaps?
<bdmurray> adrian15: what bug number?
<adrian15> bdmurray:  ok, wait a second
<adrian15> bdmurray: 320623 320626 320629
<adrian15> bdmurray: Do not read the "vaporware" part. I actually meant that it was a metabug.
<Elbrus> bugs 320623,  320626, 320629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320623 in initramfs-tools "Some problems with mount --bind -o bind syntax" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320626 in live-initramfs "Some problems with mount --bind -o bind syntax" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320629 in busybox "Some problems with mount --bind -o bind syntax" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320629
<bdmurray> all three of those should be merged into one bug report a bug can affect multiple packages
<adrian15> ahm
<adrian15> bdmurray: Going to do so then.
<adrian15> bdmurray: but what about package version? Should I write the three different packages version in the same bug, isn't it?
<adrian15> bdmurray:  Or will I text box will appear when I choose another project in order to write specific project bug details?
<adrian15> bdmurray:  *Or will a
<bdmurray> adrian15: you'll want to click "also affects distribution" and then choose a source package for Ubuntu
<bdmurray> adrian15: and no a text box won't appear however you can modify the description of a bug by clicking "update description / tags"
<adrian15> bdmurray: ok
<bdmurray> adrian15: you could then also remove the 'vaporware' bit
<adrian15> bdmurray: Going to update it and ask for your approval.
<adrian15> bdmurray: This is the old bug renewed: 320623 and in the other hand 320626 and 320629 are marked as duplicated of the former one.
<adrian15> bdmurray: Are they fine?
<bdmurray> adrian15: yes, that looks better
<bdmurray> adrian15: what software does that patch change?
<adrian15> bdmurray: It only changes initramfs-tools and live-initramfs. Busybox is affected by the bug but it is not modified by the patch.
<adrian15> bdmurray: Maybe Binary Package Hint: Busybox is incorrect? Actually, I do not know what does it mean.
<adrian15> bdmurray: Well, I was wrong.
<adrian15> bdmurray: The patch modifies an initrd file that has been generated thanks to mkinitramfs (or similar program). The program behaviour depends on both initramfs-tools and live-initramfs contents.
<adrian15> bdmurray: You know an initrd is what FAI uses for setting up the fully automatic installation after booting via PXE. So fai, in its setup process needs to build an appropiated initrd for booting it from clients later. In order to build the initrd it uses a "mkinitramfs" command.
<adrian15> What I actually want to know if how to "somewhat force" the three packages developer to discuss about this bug. I do not mind making any test that they ask me but I think it is better for all of us. Because I actually do not know if changing one line to another value will affect other packages or not.
<Elbrus> adrian15: there is no such way to force....
<adrian15> Elbrus: I know.
<Elbrus> just provide as much info as possible
<Elbrus> testing the patch you taked about helps
<Elbrus> create a proper debdiff if you really want to get to the bottom of it
<adrian15> Elbrus: I have tested it. I have made it myself.
<adrian15> Elbrus: a debdiff???, url with explanation?
<Elbrus> ok, then build the packages in a chroot (using for instance pdebuild)
<adrian15> I have already a repository with these packages modified
<adrian15> (well, busybox is not modified)
<Elbrus> aha, then it is probably easy
 * Elbrus is looking up some commands
<adrian15> Elbrus: The patch (I do not mean the debug patch but the patch that I used for my own repository) does work but I do not like because it uses "OR" sentences to try one mount syntax or the other mount syntax.
<Elbrus> so you might want to try and create a patch you do like
<bdmurray> adding a patch to the bug report will increase the likelyhood of it getting looked at
<adrian15> bdmurray: Elbrus: I see.
<Elbrus> adrian15: debdiff <ubuntu-org>.dsc <your-version>.dsc
<adrian15> Elbrus: Oh! No! I am in a Fedora environment! I should have taken my portable hard disk.
 * Elbrus doesn't know anything about Fedora env.
<adrian15> Elbrus: Hey. I think that this is what you were looking for. It has been generated automatically from the repository.
<adrian15> Elbrus:  So I just attach this to the bug or add just a link. Is better to attach it, isn't it?
<Elbrus> attach is prefered
<bdmurray> launchpad searchs for bug with patches will only reveal them if they are in launchpad
<adrian15> bdmurray: Elbrus: Thank you for your help. I will wait for two or three more weeks. If there is no answer I will come back to ask for a mailing list where these three package responsibles/developers.
<adrian15> meet.
<dtchen> i'm receiving a 403 on the password reset for the iso tracker
<dtchen> You don't seem to have the right to access this page.
<dtchen> Please make sure you are connected as the right user.
<dtchen> nevermind, must have been process lag.
<BUGabundo> seb128: ping
<BUGabundo> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/364843
<BUGabundo> is it ubuntu or do I need to send upstream too?
<seb128> BUGabundo: I expect that's a duplicate of the renice bug you opened some days ago
<seb128> the issue is an upstream one
<seb128> or maybe that was not you, still a duplicate ;-)
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> renice?
<BUGabundo> me ?
<seb128> bug #363558
<seb128> BUGabundo: sorry it was not you, that's still a duplicate
 * BUGabundo kicks ubottu
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me check that bug
<seb128> and that's an upstream bug
<BUGabundo> ill send them
<seb128> thanks
<BUGabundo> seb128: sent upstream. sorry it took so long
<seb128> BUGabundo: there was no hurry, thank you for the testing and bug triage work you are doing!
<BUGabundo> seb128: np. since I can reproduce it and it affects me...
<BUGabundo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579777
<ubottu> Gnome bug 579777 in general "gnome-system-monitor renice or kill causes close" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> maybe I really should run for bug-control team... who knows, maybe I will
<yoasif> BUGabundo: you're everywhere, you should
<yoasif> what do you get, eprops? ;)
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> just the ability to change bug priorities and stuff
<BUGabundo> like seeing private bugs
<BUGabundo> but I need to have at least 5 good bugs triaged
<BUGabundo> just adding a me too, good logs, or sending upstream doesn't count
<yoasif> ah gotcha
<BUGabundo> so yoasif its going to take me a while eheh
<jcastro> BUGabundo: hero.
<jcastro> need more upstreamed bug!
<jcastro> nice job on the backlink too
<BUGabundo> plus I don't always sound as calm as I should! so I don't want to put users way
<BUGabundo> on a bad comment
<BUGabundo> jcastro: backlink ??
<jcastro> BUGabundo: putting the link to the launchpad bug in the upstream tracker
<yoasif> how do i triage "firefox lags to hell sometimes"... like it is right now
<yoasif> f'in dual core processor with flashblock, still lags
<BUGabundo> yoasif: you change to ff 3.5 ?
<BUGabundo> jcastro: isn't that what "sending upstream" is all about?
<yoasif> doesn't that change my .mozilla?
<BUGabundo> actually no, but you get my drift
<yoasif> what is the preferred method of upgrading to ff3.5?
<jcastro> BUGabundo: right, but sometimes people link the bug to the upstream bug in launchpad but forget to tell upstream where the launchpad bug is
<BUGabundo> yoasif: no need to upgrade. it install in paralel and then imports the profile
<yoasif> i was using abrowser but it didnt share my profile, so i stopped, figuring i should run my web browser as stable
<BUGabundo> eheh I always link back from both jcastro
<BUGabundo> I'm used to upstreaming pidgin and kdepim bugs
<BUGabundo> and reporting bug to pidgin its an HUGE lesson!
<jcastro> heh
<BUGabundo> from all upstreams I talk to, they are the most aggressive ones!
<jcastro> aggressive fixing or aggressive ... ?
<yoasif> BUGabundo: how should i go about making this report better? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/360181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360181 in linux "Acer Aspire 4530 headphones do not work when plugged in, also doesn't mute speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> is that mine?
<BUGabundo> oh you mean how can YOU improve it
<yoasif> hehe yes
<BUGabundo> yoasif: NEVER ever confirm your own bugs!
<BUGabundo> its bad bug etiquete
<BUGabundo> yoasif: you need extra logs!
<yoasif> yeah, i figured since it was a fresh install (beta) it would be slightly kosher but i guess not :p
<BUGabundo> $ apport-collect -p alsa-base 360181
<dtchen> no need for that
<dtchen> he already has alsa-info.sh output.
<dtchen> only ask for apport-collect if alsa-info.sh output is missing
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ok! since its on Kernel
<BUGabundo> I though it would be nice to add extra logs
<dtchen> all that apport hook will do is duplicate alsa-info.sh output and spam the bug report
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo stops pushing apport down the users througts
<dtchen> BUGabundo: it's fine to "[push] apport down the user's [throats]" - just do it conditionally.
<dtchen> for sound bugs, if alsa-info.sh output is present, there's no need for additional apport info
<BUGabundo> ok
<yoasif> so yeah, how can i get someone to look at that?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: if the audio guru says its good, then its good enough
<dtchen> yoasif: you've already pinged me about it. i'm looking at it.
<yoasif> lol.. pinged you about the crackling bug
<yoasif> this is a nicety
<yoasif> crackling bug is horribly annoying ;)
<dtchen> yoasif: my nick is highlighted across all sound bugs. you've already pinged me (perhaps unintentionally)
<yoasif> heheh gotcha
<dtchen> yoasif: the good news (WRT 360181) is that you could get it to work using hda-verb. The bad news is that you'll have to use hda-verb, which requires alsa debugging to be enabled in the kernel.
<dtchen> yoasif: if you have quite a bit of RAM and a daily-live, you could try Takashi's latest alsa-driver snapshot
<dtchen> yoasif: (where "quite a bit of RAM" is on the order of at least 1.5 GB)
<yoasif> dtchen: i'm not concerned enough about it to "make it work" since i can work around it, i just want it fixed so it's "magic" for anyone else who wants to install on this machine
<yoasif> dtchen: in a vm?
<dtchen> yoasif: bare metal, preferably
<dtchen> yoasif: also, to me, there is no distinction between "i can make it work with fiddling" and "doesn't work"
<yoasif> dtchen: glad to hear that :)
<yoasif> and is there a wiki for that so i dont have to bother you about it if i wanted to do the daily-live thing?
<dtchen> yoasif: the reason i'd like you to use a current git snapshot is that there are newer quirk configurations in the snapshot
<dtchen> there is a fairly hackish script that someone posted on the ubuntuforums
<dtchen> roughly: boot from daily-live, install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential, download the snapshot, compile it, install it, run /sbin/alsa force-reload
<yoasif> yeah, i may just do that... i can make a daily-live boot on usb using unetbootin right?
<yoasif> (running out of optical media)
<dtchen> anything that gets you a pristine, current jaunty environment
<yoasif> is daily live still available in cd? (my usb stick is only 2gb)
<dtchen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> yoasif: why use unetbootin? usbcreater is better
<yoasif> BUGabundo: wasnt even aware of that, will check that out
<BUGabundo> yoasif: System -> Admin-> make usb disk
<yoasif> ah sweet, i noticed that before, i never looked into what it was
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-22
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is this a kernel crash? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24664263/DSC00353.JPG
<ogasawara> bdmurray: looks like it
<ogasawara> bdmurray: don't suppose you caught the begnning of that
<bdmurray> I wasn't sure if it was usplash related or not
<bdmurray> its not mine its bug 353658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353658 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 hang in shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353658
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: is it possible to increase the VGA size on TTY to get a longer pic of a trace back on shutdown?
<BUGabundo> I'm getting one 60% of the time
<BUGabundo> it usually happens when I disable wifi (intel 4965) via NM
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: setfont /usr/share/consolefonts/Uni1-VGA8.psf.gz
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: are you in a virtual terminal?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> but I will now
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> will try to shutdown and get a traceback and a pic of it
 * BUGabundo thinks this stuff should be logged
<sbeattie> BUGabundo: boot with a vesa mode on the command line: add vga=0x317 (to get 1024x768) or vga=0x31a (to get 1280x1024) and with splash and quiet disabled.
<sbeattie> BUGabundo: hard to log if syslogd and klogd have already shutdown.
<BUGabundo> sbeattie: haven't touch vga paramt since gutsy broke it ! lol guess I should try it again
<BUGabundo> there used to be a command to see the proper VGA size for my screen
<BUGabundo> anyone remembers what is it?
<sbeattie> xrandr will show you what x currently thinks it is.
<BUGabundo> not that
<BUGabundo> that table of vga output to place in the kernel mode
<sbeattie> you can do vga=ask on the kernel boot line to let it scan what modes it supports.
<BUGabundo> ahhh nice
<BUGabundo> but I wish I remember how I used to do it
<BUGabundo> it was so easy
 * Lord_Ahriman is away (.)
<YoBoY> good morning
<thekorn> good morning YoBoY
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi thekorn, good morning dholbach
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi thekorn, hi YoBoY
<primes2h> bdmurray: Hello, did you read my email?
<primes2h> bdmurray: sorry for late in responding.
<bddebian> Boo
<primes2h> bdmurray:  BTW, about gutsy EOL thing, I figured out that status "won't fix" can't be set anymore if you are not in the ubuntu-bug-control team.
<lwfa> hi, I have been working on a bug, and have found that a patch that fixes it has been released upstream. This won't be included now until the next release cycle. What should I set the status of the bug report to? 'Fix comitted' or 'Fix released', is there a 'Fixed upstream' option hidden somewhere?
<lwfa> oops, should have looked at the wiki first. Looks like this should come under 'Fix released' is that correct?
<james_w> "Fix Released" is when it is fixed in Ubuntu, so it won't be that
<lwfa> the wiki says: If a bug is fixed in the current development branch, that is good enough for Fix Released. If the bug also needs to be fixed in a stable release, use the "Target to release" link to nominate it for that release.
<lwfa> so the question I guess is whether the upstream patch has made it into Karmic yet or not
<james_w> Karmic doesn't exist yet, so it won't have
<lwfa> right, so the wiki also says: For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place
<lwfa> for 'fix committed'
<jcastro> lwfa: if you link the upstream bug to the ubuntu bug then the bug watch will mark the upstream bug as fix committed
<jcastro> and the ubuntu bug will then still be Confirmed or Triaged or whatever
<lwfa> unfortunately this is a bug in vim, and I don't think there's a bug tracker for vim AFAIK it seems that there are just patches sent to a mailing list
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but you can tell it "I sent a patch to the mailing list" or something
<lwfa> yeah I could do that, and leave the status as 'Confirmed'?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> and since there's no bug tracker or you might just want to link to the mailing list post in a comment or something for reference
<lwfa> ok, I'll do that, thanks for the help, I'm quite new to bug triaging
<jcastro> lwfa: the wiki is talking about the project's upstream task
<jcastro> it's ok, it's confusing
<jcastro> so basically, it's fix committed in "vim", but not in "vim (Ubuntu)"
<lwfa> ok
<lwfa> ok, so I've updated the bug report. It was initially reported under vim-latexsuite as it affects that package, so I've added vim (ubuntu) as well. Would someone mind quickly having a look at the bug and letting me know if there's anything else I need to do? Mainly just as an exercise so I can learn more about triaging? It's #42283 on launchpad. Thanks.
<james_w> bug #42283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42283 in vim-latexsuite "not possible to launch evince as dvi viewer programm out of gvim latexsuite" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42283
<lwfa> ooh cool
<james_w> lwfa: looks pretty good to me, I set it to Triaged for you
<james_w> does anything need to change in vim-latexsuite to make it work?
<lwfa> one of my comments described a workaround which would require the user to put a line in their .vimrc
<lwfa> a workaround could be coded into vim-latexsuite I suppose, but by the time that is released the fix for vim will also have been released
<james_w> ok
<james_w> so please mark the "vim-latexsuite (Ubuntu)" task as Invalid, as nothing needs to be done there
<lwfa> ok will do
<lwfa> well back to real work, thanks for the help
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I am going crazy, what is the way to add a remote bug watch to bug #67785 which already has one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67785 in evolution "default timezone set to Africa/Algeria instead of matching the locale" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67785
<Le-Chuck_ITA> If I say please? :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have to paste the link and close my browser!
<james_w> Le-Chuck_ITA: what link do you want to add?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to add http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381132 as an upstream bug
<ubottu> Gnome bug 381132 in Calendar "Evolution should use system timezone settings" [Normal,Assigned]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I can only add "also affects project" or "also affects distribution". In both cases it's not what I want
<james_w> why is that different to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364729 ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 364729 in Calendar "default timezone set to Africa/Algeria instead of matching the locale" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<james_w> ah, suspected duplicate
<james_w> if you click the arrow on the left of "gnome-bugs #364729"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364729 in firefox "Uploading Files to Firefox Painfully Slow" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364729
<james_w> then there is a URL box
<james_w> and also just above it there is a radio button for selecting the bug you want anyway
<james_w> just select that and click "Save Changes"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> james_w: I don't know why they are different, that's why I want to link both :)
<james_w> well, you can only link one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Then the other one seems better, but I commented with the link in the bug report.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> On launchpad I mean. So I leave the decision to other subscribers :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks james_w
<james_w> thanks Le-Chuck_ITA
<iso50> How to I report a bug with Ubuntu?
<bdmurray> iso50: What application is the bug about?
<iso50> The problem is my sound card stops working after a say in the 32bit version, but works fine in the 64bit version (8,10)
<iso50> after a day*
<bdmurray> iso50: you should review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems then
<primes2h> bdmurray: Hello, did you see my email? sorry for late in responding...
<bdmurray> primes2h: The bug control one?
<primes2h> bdmurray: about gutsy EOL thing, I saw I can't set it as "Won't fix".
<primes2h> bdmurray: yes
<iso50> bdmurray: been though that
<bdmurray> iso50: well, it says how to report sound bugs there
<primes2h> bdmurray: It can be done in ubuntu bug control team, isn't it?
<bdmurray> primes2h: yes, it can be set by that team
<iso50> bdmurray: I will as soon as I get my launchpad login info
<iso50> unless 9.04 fixes it of course :-)
<bdmurray> iso50: it'd be good test with 9.04
<iso50> just seems strange the 64 bit version has no issues yet the 32 bit version does
<bdmurray> primes2h: I approved your e-mail but don't see it in the bug control archive now, could you resend it?
<primes2h> bdmurray: do you mean I have to join it again?
<primes2h> bdmurray: or you need my previous email?
<bdmurray> primes2h: Didn't you send your application in this morning?
<primes2h> I join the team (waiting for approval) last year and today I replied to your email about joining the team. Do I have to rejoin the team or resend the email?
<primes2h> bdmurray: s/join/joined
<bdmurray> primes2h: please resend the e-mail
<primes2h> bdmurray: done.
<primes2h> bdmurray: sorry for misunderstanding, I thought you couldn't find my email address in my joining request on launchpad
<savvas> has anyone noticed a bug about "disappearing backgrounds" that windows that go transparent?
<savvas> *and windows
<maxb> savvas: Yes, it usually affects gnome-terminal for me
<maxb> Unfortunately I've no idea what might be causing it, so I've not filed a bug
<savvas> maxb: same here, with irssi + screen :)
<maxb> I suppose I should try switching from nvidia to nv or nouveau, and seeing if the problem goes away
<savvas> I found another user though, with qt4 applications and kwin that seem to be causing this a lot more
<maxb> Unfortunately I can't reproduce it on demand, which makes it a real pain
<savvas> same here :P
<savvas> I kind of dislike quassel right now, I need my scripting! :) brb from irssi
<savvas> much better :)
<primes2h> bdmurray: I forwarded the email at your @ubuntu.com address. This morning I just replied to ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net. Have you received it now?
<bdmurray> primes2h: yes, I have it now
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> hum. getting timeouts on lp
<pedro_> it's pretty slow for me
<wgrant> hggdh, pedro_: It's because Karmic is being initialised, so the DB is fairly well loaded.
<wgrant> It shouldn't be too much longer.
<BUGabundo> foo
<hggdh> wgrant, thanks
<thekorn> uff, it looks like launchpad is on a release party right now
<stpere> hi
<stpere> #ubuntu is overcrowded
<stpere> someone know the md5sum of the iso? (desktop edition, i386)
<persia> stpere, see MD5SUMS in the download directories.
<stpere> thanks
<stpere> the ubuntu website should be updated
<stpere> wiki page UbuntuHashes
<persia> stpere, I completely agree.  Maybe you'd like to start the update?
<stpere> I could, if I have some freetime this afternoon
<persia> That'd be great.  Thanks.
<persia> You might check in with #ubuntu-doc beforehand, just to avoid edit conflicts, in case someone else tries.
<vixey> launchpad seems down.. the site about existing bugs
<vixey> so I was wondering.. is this bug known about?  You change screen res in display prefs and wait 10 seconds for it to revert back... but it can't revert back because it of 'file not found'
<hggdh> vixey, should not happen
<vixey> what shouldn't happen?
<hggdh> 'file not found' when reverting to the original setting
<hggdh> unfortunately, LP is sort of very slow right now...
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: I have noticed the same about LP
<vixey> oh I agree!
<vixey> It's a terrible bug
<vixey> the revert should probably not use any files so that it cannot happen I guess
<vixey> but yeah I couldn't find out if someone already reported it
<jooozek> hello
<jooozek> i'm having problem with booting my Ubuntu 9.04 installation
<jooozek> https://bugs.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312554 - this is what happens
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312554 in linux "Regression: bug: int 14 cr2... booting 2.6.28 in jaunty fails on ASUS P5q and maybe others" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jooozek> 32bit, desktop version
<stpere> I read somewhere I could run into issues with older ATI cards
<stpere> what kind of issue? non working compiz, or not booting issues?
<stpere> I didn't found details on it
<jooozek> brb
<joumetal> jooozek: Could you boot without initrd?
<greg-g> dogfood.launchpad.net? really? for a demo server?
<persia> greg-g, It's not quite a demo, but yes.
<greg-g> persia: just curious how that person was on that server, really.  Never saw the name before.
<persia> greg-g, It's an open server, with roughly the same auth rules (modulo DB update rates).  It's only useful for reading, as it's typically out of date, and the changes overwritten.  But when LP is having issues (like now), it can be useful for checking older stuff.
<greg-g> right right, makes sense, just new to me :)
<greg-g> I mean, I've seen staging and possile another demo server, but not that specific one. Anywho. Happy Release Day.
<persia> staging. is another one.  I don't really know what code drops happen to dogfood or staging, or when (you could ask in #launchpad), but I've previously used staging to test code that talked to LP feeling safe that I wouldn't damage the normal bug DB.
<persia> Happy Release Day :)
<greg-g> :)
<jooozek> hello once again
<jooozek> i tried removing the initrd line in GRUB, but then i got something like this: kernel panic - not syncing :VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<jooozek> if it matter i used WUBI to install it
<jooozek> matters*
<persia> jooozek, The root filesystem is stored in the initrd: unless you provide some other root value for booting, that's normal.
<jooozek> i see
<jooozek> so any other solutions to https://bugs.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312554 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312554 in linux "Regression: bug: int 14 cr2... booting 2.6.28 in jaunty fails on ASUS P5q and maybe others" [Undecided,Fix released]
<joumetal> joozek: using option like root=/dev/sda1 instead of uuid could work.
<jooozek> http://rafb.net/p/nBN51Q47.html
<jooozek> that's how my menu.lst looks
<jooozek> grub says that my linux is on hd1,0
<jooozek> ah, you are speaking about fstab
<jooozek> i have no access to it
<kklimonda> jooozek: no - he's talking about passing it to kernel in grub
<joumetal> yep. you can remove initrd and edit kernel line to root=/dev/sdb1 or hdb1.
<jooozek> ah, that way
<jooozek> ok, ill try it right now
<jooozek> so anyway, like i said earlier
<jooozek> i've used the WUBI-installer
<jooozek> and the whole disk is in one file
<jooozek> on a windows partition, i have no way to access /dev/hdb1 since it doesn't exist
<joumetal> hmm. it is marked as fix released. are you using via processor?
<jooozek> nope
<jooozek> amd athlon 64 3000+ venice, socket 939
<joumetal> last two comments were about via. i have no more ideas :(
<bdmurray>  /win 15
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: ?
<bdmurray> seems there was a space on my line
<kklimonda> yeah
<mrooney> how might I test a -proposed version of a package (I have the source added) if a newer version exists in a PPA that I have added?
<mrooney> I commented out the PPA and did an update but it still seems to show that
<bdmurray> mrooney: try manually reinstalling like apt-get install gspot
<persia> It's more complicated than that, because of maintainer scripts.
<persia> mrooney, You'll want to first try to downgrade to the non-PPA version, and then upgrade to the -proposed version.
<mrooney> persia: oh, I just removed the PPA version
<persia> Note that this won't catch all issues, as it may be that something in the maintainer scripts for the PPA version doesn't support clean downgrades.
<persia> Oh, you can do that too :)  Cleanest way to downgrade is to purge and install the earlier version.
<mrooney> I seem to have broken apt though
<persia> (just be sure to *purge* rather than just uninstall, as otherwise you may end up with a config that was adjusted by the PPA version)
<persia> mrooney, apt-get autoclean sometimes fixes it.
<persia> Alternately, you might have a dependency from some other PPA package causing an issue.
<mrooney> http://paste2.org/p/190294 :[
<mrooney> oh I see, I dumb
<mrooney> to enable proposed I *changed* my main source line from jaunty to jaunty-proposed
<persia> Ah, yes.  That *would* confuse apt.
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<mrooney> yeah I read that but assumed I could just change jaunty to jaunty-proposed for no good reason
 * BUGabundo users should not manually edit sources.list
<BUGabundo> guess we need something like visudo for apt sources
<mrooney> BUGabundo: how would you recommend doing it on a server?
<BUGabundo> mrooney: ^^^^^^
<mrooney> well, do we have that? ;)
<jcastro> do-release-upgrade
<BUGabundo> AFAIK no
<BUGabundo> jcastro: humm you seem out of context
<persia> visudo doesn't solve the issue.
<persia> It would be more something like having checkboxes in software-sources that could enable proposed easily.
<BUGabundo> persia: not visudo per si, but a similar tool to edir sources
<mrooney> there's nothing wrong logically with what I did, someone might want to only use -proposed packages for some reason
<jcastro> BUGabundo: right, I am saying, if you use do-release-upgrade you don't have to mangle source lines
<BUGabundo> mrooney: would fail. regular propose depend on stuff in main
<mrooney> persia: there already is that checkbox
<jcastro> a little curses thing would be nice
<BUGabundo> (or universe )
<persia> mrooney, I was just checking.  Right.  Mind updating the wiki to be really clear that one should use that checkbox?
<persia> jcastro, We have GTK and QT tools: why would we want curses?
<sbeattie> persia: why would we want GTK and QT?
 * sbeattie ducks and runs.
<persia> sbeattie, Because that way we don't have to wait for anyone to implement anything new?
<persia> (plus, it's that many fewer things for you to test)
<jcastro> persia: I was talking about for server
<mrooney> yes, I don't have gtk or qt on my server
<persia> So do we have nothing equivalent to "Software Sources" on Server?
<BUGabundo> persia: nano sources.list
<jcastro> ...
<persia> BUGabundo, That's not equivalent.
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> that's where I started all this talk
<BUGabundo> it would be nice to have a visudo like tool for apt sources
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-24
<askand> Hi, I see lots of bugs about computer freeze with jaunty but all of them mentions Intel graphic cards, anyone knows if there is a freeze bug reported by someone who does not have intel?
<BUGabundo> askand: I had several for 4 days with nvidia
<BUGabundo> seems to have stop now
<askand> BUGabundo: Did you do anything to stop it?
<BUGabundo> no... just reconfigured xorg
<askand> Seeing this bug on both nvidia and ati
<askand> are you using propriatary nvidia drivers?
<BUGabundo> hardware prb?
<BUGabundo> yes I am
<askand> I dont think its a hardwareproblem, I installed Intrepid instead and had no freezes since, when in Jaunty I got them a lot
<askand> Does it freeze if you give the command strace gedit?
<BUGabundo> if I timeout, yes
 * BUGabundo goes for the kill
<askand> I made a bugreport 364524 , but I have no idea of the random freezes and the freeze we can make with strace gedit is related
<BUGabundo>  !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> ok im still here
<BUGabundo> askand: I had to kill strace gedit
<askand> ahh I see
<BUGabundo> system crawld down to a potato chip
<askand> do you think its related to the random freezes some people are experiencing?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you here?
<BUGabundo> running strace for askand, left me without sound! restarting PA doesn't fix it
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: speakers turned on? ;-)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: they were, up until 15 min ago
<BUGabundo> Connection failure: Timeout
<BUGabundo> now I can't even connect to PA
<askand> Sorry :-X:)
<BUGabundo> askand: np.
<BUGabundo> there goes my uptime
<Ampelbein> fwiw: my system freezes with nvidia when running strace gedit
<BUGabundo> of "up 1 day,  8:53"
<Ampelbein> but killing strace with signal 9 from terminal gives me back control
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: and leaves me without PA
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: its not a complete freeze
<BUGabundo> just loss of control
<BUGabundo> atop showed no special usage of MEM, IO, or CPU
<Ampelbein> yeah, something like it intercepts events.
<BUGabundo> I guess I found the first bug post Final release
<Ampelbein> my sound works still fine
<BUGabundo> this can't be good
<BUGabundo> now I can't even kill exaile
<Ampelbein> trying on eeepci with intel gives same freeze, sound still working, too.
<BUGabundo> :(
<jameswf> all of my reported bug made it through the beta and RC untouched
<jameswf> oh well
<bcurtiswx> Happy 9.04 Day to all!
<bcurtiswx> Best wishes on our 9.10 Journey as bug triagers!
<mrooney> oh no, I can't install sun-java6-jre on ARM
<mrooney> I wonder what alternatives I have
<Kangarooo> xubuntu 9.04 pidgin ...                 cliking on url not opening ...           Messege Unable to open URL
<Kangarooo> The browser command "mozilla 'http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad'" is invalid.
<Kangarooo> what tools are used 4 bug reporting? pplgins 4 pidgin like luanchpad plugin and imagebin plugin and capture image and upload to imagebin plugins?
<dholbach> good morning
<greg-g> good morning dholbach!
<dholbach> heya greg-g
<greg-g> release day go well for you?
<YoBoY> hi
<dholbach> yeah, everything's great and I'm looking forward to the release party already
<greg-g> good deal :)
<pan1nx> do you guys get email messages from the new bugs submitted?
<kklimonda> anyone could look at bug 365352? I'd like to close it one way or another.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365352 in python2.6 "setup.py install --prefix=/usr/local installs modules in site-packages/ directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365352
<pan1nx> kklimonda I'll chceck it
<pan1nx> no idea
<pan1nx> you should bring it to python guys
<pan1nx> kklimonda you should confirm that bug 365352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365352 in python2.6 "setup.py install --prefix=/usr/local installs modules in site-packages/ directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365352
<kklimonda> pan1nx: Should I? I always thought that a bug should be confirmed by another person.
<pan1nx> kklimonda I didn't noticed that you were the reporter
<pan1nx> I confirmed it for you :D
<pan1nx> thanks kklimonda
<kklimonda> It was reported by someone else to me but he didn't have 9.04 to check it so I did it.
<kklimonda> you think it is a duplicate? or what does likely-dup stand for?
<pan1nx> probably there will be something related to it
<pan1nx> I have a feeling...
<kklimonda> I'm afraid that more people will have some subtle bugs with our python2.6.. this change to python packages location was pretty heavy..
<pan1nx> I checked for now, and there is none, but I agree with you that probably they will soon be more :D
<pan1nx> kklimonda, I move it to low priority as I don't see any core components affected by it, yet...
<kklimonda> pan1nx: yup, i agree - it doesn't affect our packages at all as they are installed in /usr/lib/ anyway.
<pan1nx> anyone from the ubuntu-dev-tools to look into this bug 365998?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365998 in ubuntu-dev-tools "Changing the repository sources location for mk-sbuild-lv fails: still using the old/default sources.list..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365998
<weather15> Is there a bug in ubuntu 9.04 trying to access the windows network?
<danbhfive> hello, I'm getting a bad image error (only the internal md5sum complains).  Anywhere I can report this bug?
<danbhfive> er, let me rephrase: I think the UNR image is bad.  Where should I report this?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: i have made some changes to your bugsquad-standard-replies, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/157223/ .
<Ampelbein> danbhfive: did you compare the md5sums and noticed any difference or does the installer complain?
<danbhfive> Ampelbein: the overall md5sum checks (downloaded it twice), the torrent checking process checks out.  The md5sum which checks individual packages is the one that fails
<Ampelbein> danbhfive: i think then the bug should be filed against debian-installer
<danbhfive> Ampelbein: really?  ok
<danbhfive> Ampelbein: can you elevate the importance of a bug?  because I think this is pretty release critical
<hggdh> danbhfive, we can raise the importance; you yourself can... but we nned to have the bug # ;-)
<danbhfive> bug 366086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366086 in debian-installer "UNR bad image of 9.04 release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366086
<danbhfive> I filed under debian-installer, but I don't think that's correct
<hggdh> hum. it is not the md5 checksum that fails, but the ppp package that is missing
<danbhfive> well, Ill attach what is there
<hggdh> danbhfive, which image did you download?
<danbhfive> I'll clarify in the bug report, but the UNR image
<hggdh> danbhfive, I agree debian-installer does not seem to be correct, but I am unsure right now on where to point to. So... let's leave it for a while as d-i
<hggdh> danbhfive, so... the ppp package is at ./pool/main/p/ppp/ppp_2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<hggdh> ?
<thekorn> for me it looks like a dup of bug 365795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365795 in casper "UNR LiveUSB fails integrity check with "errors found in 1 files!"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365795
<thekorn> altough you seem to have more information in your bugreport
<thekorn> danbhfive, ^
<james_w> thekorn: yeah, looks like it to me
<james_w> this is also being discussed in -devel, can we keep it to one channel please?
<thekorn> and also bug 360925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360925 in mobile-meta "md5sum check of UNR image fails in one file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360925
<hggdh> james_w, OK.
<davideotape> Hi guys
<davideotape> Just looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Kernel%20related%20bugs , and it doesn't say what the correct kernel related package for jaunty is. I assume it's linux, so shall I go ahead and edit that in?
<bdmurray> davideotape: yes it is linux since hardy-ish I think
<bdmurray> davideotape: so if you could write it since Hardy that'd be ideal
<davideotape> bdmurray: Thanks for that, I was just checking the package 'linux' was still being used. I've added jaunty in now, and everything before jaunty was already there.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> are you online ?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: you noticed? [15:33:44] bdmurray: i have made some changes to your bugsquad-standard-replies, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/157223/ .
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: remember my audio sound prob after strace?
<BUGabundo> still haven't fixed it :(
 * BUGabundo blames askand
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: i remember...
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: but as i can't replicate i'm unable to help you fix it... sorry
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> even after 2 reboots, no sound
<BUGabundo> how can a strace gedit cause that?
<hggdh> well, it probably did not
<BUGabundo> hggdh: damn coincidence then
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: try with the alsa-info script and paste url here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> BUGabundo, heh. If it helps any, my sound is now very low, even when I put it to max
<BUGabundo> don't you think I already did?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: was working fine until last night
<BUGabundo> when askand was having trouble with strace, and asked for confirmation
<BUGabundo> after I run it, audio stopped...
<hggdh> now... there seems to be a bit to too much coincidence
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I think we might need 2 standard replies.  One for linux on Jaunty and one for linux before Jaunty if that makes sense.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: ah, you are right. we should have with the old text for intrepid and before. didn't think of that.
<whyking> I just upgraded kubuntu to jaunty, rebooted, but now, many kde applications crash when trying to start them. apps like: konsole, konqueror, dolphin
<Ampelbein> whyking: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport and report a bug.
<jjesse_> dang it my membership in ubuntu-bugsquad expired, anyone on to re grant me that?
<bdmurray> jjesse_: do you mean bug control?
<jjesse_> bdmurray: yes i did sorry bout that
<jjesse_> some how my filter sent that email to a folder i don't check alot
<mrooney> hm is bug 365798 an issue anyone knows about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365798 in linux "cpu frequency scaling not supported in 9.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365798
<hggdh> mrooney, I did not have the cpu freq applet in. I just added it in, and will see
<hggdh> no, seems to be working (just flipped from 1.6G to 800M)
<mrooney> hggdh: thanks, what processor do you have?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: you need to setui the applet to control the CPU
<BUGabundo> its not enabled by default
<BUGabundo> and kernel GURUS say its bad for userspace to set the speed!
<BUGabundo> CPU _should_ always be auto sense of its need, ie, ondemand
<mrooney> BUGabundo: he said it is working fine
<BUGabundo> let me try to open the bug
<BUGabundo> slow network... BT images
<hggdh> mrooney, I have an AMD64 x2
<hggdh> BUGabundo, it is already setuid root
<BUGabundo> hggdh: did you run it once in the past?
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg --reconfigure gnome-applet
<hggdh> BUGabundo, not since early jaunty
<hggdh> and I am only watching the CPU freq scaling ;-)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: are you sure  cpufreq-applet has to be setuid root?
<kklimonda> oh, its selector
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: AFAIK yes. it requires ROOT to change cpu scalling
<BUGabundo> it would be bad if any user could change it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it is used by cpufreq-applet?
<kklimonda> i ask because it isn't setuid here anymore and cpufreq-applet works just fine (ie. i can switch governors etc.)
<kklimonda> i remember that cpufreq-selector had to be setuid in the past
<kklimonda> but I wonder if something changed when they moved to policykit
<mrooney> it asked for my password when I attempted to change it
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: strange
<BUGabundo> I'll test on a clean install
<kklimonda> yeah, there is a policykit entry for org.gnome.cpufreqselector
<kklimonda> it would be awesome
<kklimonda> one less setuid app
<hggdh> anyway, the package is wrong in the bug
<BUGabundo> nice
<hggdh> and I am confused. Which applet are we talking about?
<hggdh> cpufreq-applet?
<kklimonda> setuid is for /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector
<kklimonda> and i think it is used by cpufreq-applet
<BUGabundo> I'm talking about CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.26.0
<hggdh> yes. I looked too fast... hald-addon-cpufreq is setuid root, cpufreq-applet is not
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I have v 2.26.1, not 2.26.0
<BUGabundo> its what the About says
<BUGabundo> bug? lol
<triciens> hi there
<triciens> this room looks a bit more sane than #ubuntu
<triciens> I recently filed a bug report for Ubuntu 9.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366225 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 Log Out broken" [Undecided,New]
<triciens> anyone care to chat about it?
<BUGabundo> triciens: yes it does.... luckly
<BUGabundo> but don't go tell anyone
<BUGabundo> plus this is not for support, but bug triage
<hggdh> cannot reproduce, triciens . We will need more data
<triciens> thanks for replying hggdh. I'm a newly converted Window's user, so I'm not sure how to give more data. I would be happy to help if you can tell me how.
<hggdh> triciens, it looks like either X did not restart (if set to do so), or X died, or something got confused, and you ended up on the wrong virtual terminal
<BUGabundo> lol black screen with white text, aka TTY
<hggdh> yay
<BUGabundo> triciens: open a terminal and run the following
<triciens> hggsh: what is X?
<BUGabundo> apport-collect -p xorg 366225
<btm> Can a triager take a look at Bug 361560 please? I think it needs attention ASAP before more peopel start upgrading to 9.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361560 in tracker "Corrupted tracker index causes persistent applet error popup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361560
<BUGabundo> triciens: X is the windows server, its what you usually call Windows evenryment
<triciens> bugabundo, roger that
<triciens> terminal open
<hggdh> triciens, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures, specifically, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<triciens> ty hggdh
<BUGabundo> hggdh: if it is GDM what would he need?
<hggdh> triciens, what BUGabundo proposed is actually better.
<hggdh> BUGabundo, then we would have to see what happened before asking for more data
<hggdh> so your request is very much on target
<triciens> I get the following message in the terminal: Please install the package "python-launchpadlib
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> isn't it install by default?
<secretwz> hi
<BUGabundo> bad pitti
<triciens> is there a quick way to install?
<BUGabundo> triciens: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> pleaase
<james_w> BUGabundo: that still won't install it
<BUGabundo> that is if you have ubuntu and not other flaovur
<BUGabundo> james_w: so its left for triager to request the install?
<triciens> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<triciens> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<hggdh> pedro_, is tracker under desktop-bugs?
<BUGabundo> triciens: quick way: sudo apt-get install python-launchpadlib
<james_w> well it tells you to install it
<BUGabundo> james_w: but not HOW!
<james_w> well file a bug requesting that then
<hggdh> yes. Methinks it is worth one
<triciens> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<triciens> it has stopped at the above
<BUGabundo> james_w: too much info to be on apt
<hggdh> triciens, it may take a while
<BUGabundo> oh wait it would be a apport bug!
<triciens> hggdh, roger
<BUGabundo> ok will file it latter
<BUGabundo> busy... have to run in a bit
<BUGabundo> hggdh: can you file it for me please?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, it would be on command-not-found, I think
<hggdh> Will do
<BUGabundo> humm would it ?
<james_w> no
<BUGabundo> sub me to the bug!
<james_w> it would be on apport
<BUGabundo> yeah I would go with apport
<hggdh> oh, OK, it was on apport-bug
<triciens> hggdh: I don't believe it is doing anything. My machine is not slow.
<BUGabundo> its it that shows that message
<hggdh> heh. I am really, really slow today (slow == stupid)
<pedro_> hggdh: in matters of getting bug mail, no is not, but the desktop folks take care of it
<pedro_> hggdh: the list of packages for desktop bugs is at : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<hggdh> pedro_, thanks. There is bug 361560 that seems to be hitting a lot of people
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361560 in tracker "Corrupted tracker index causes persistent applet error popup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361560
<BUGabundo> hggdh: is it? haven't heard much on it
<triciens> guys, how much access should I give Launchpad?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, have a look at it ;-)
<james_w> triciens: "change non-private data" should do it
<triciens> james_w: thank you
<triciens> "To finish authorizing the application identified as         apport-collect to access         Launchpad on your behalf you should go back to the application window         in which you started the process and inform it that you have done your         part of the process.       "
<triciens> how do I do that?
<BUGabundo> bbl dinner and doing a jaunty presentation latter
<james_w> go back to the terminal and hit "enter"
<james_w> you should see it asking you to do that
<triciens> james_w: yes, it's uploading data to launchpad now
<triciens> i think it's finished
<triciens> oh that's cool. My bug report now has much more information in Launchpad
<triciens> That will hopefully help fix it
<triciens> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366225 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 9.04 Log Out broken" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> wow that's a lot of attachments :-)
<james_w> triciens: what method do you use to log out?
<triciens> james_w: I clicked on my username in the top right corner of screen, then clicked "Log Out"
<james_w> triciens: cool
<james_w> triciens: is the machine in that state now?
<triciens> yes
<james_w> ok
<james_w> please use "ctrl+alt+f2"
<james_w> then "ctrl+alt" and each F key up to 7
<triciens> ok, i pressed that. Screen went black for a second but came back
<james_w> and look for anything interesting
<james_w> interesting would be more log messages or similar
<james_w> most of them will be pretty blank
<triciens> wow, that was scary
<james_w> heh :-)
<triciens> nothing interesting I'm afraid
<james_w> damn
<james_w> do you know which screen was the one that you saw when you logged out?
<james_w> it will probably be F1 or F7
<triciens> i think i just got the black screen with white text that I attached to the bug report
<james_w> triciens: yeah, it doesn't really matter though
<james_w> triciens: I can get you back to an X session, and then you can attach a couple of other files that will be useful
<triciens> okay, lets do it
<james_w> if you get to a screen that has "login" on it
<james_w> you should have seen some of those as you went through the F keys
<triciens> so you want me to press ctrl alt F1?
<james_w> yeah, that should do it
<triciens> and then what?
<james_w> it should say "login"?
<triciens> yes
<james_w> ok
<james_w> type in your username and hit enter
<james_w> then it will ask for your password
<james_w> give that too
<james_w> then you should get a terminal prompt
<triciens> yes
<james_w> ok
<james_w> now you need to type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<triciens> I can get to the prompt by pressing ctrl alt F1, and I get back here by pressing ctrl alt F7
<james_w> which will ask for your password
<triciens> can i copy and paste that or do i have to remember it?
<james_w> what you are doing with the F keys is changing "virtual terminals"
<triciens> oh
<james_w> you probably don't have a mouse
<james_w> oh, hang on
<triciens> hanging on...
<james_w> you are talking on the same machine that has the problem?
<triciens> yes
<james_w> oh
<triciens> lol
<james_w> don't do that then :-)
<triciens> it would restart PC?
<james_w> I thought you were on a different machine, sorry
<james_w> it would restart X, so you would lose any open windows and things
<james_w> sorry about that :-)
<triciens> no problem
<triciens> there is another PC in this room I can use to get into this IRC
<james_w> ok, please attach /var/log/gdm:0.log and /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1 to the bug report
<triciens> if you give me a minute I will fire it up
<triciens> how do I attach that?
<james_w> from the bug webpage
<james_w> there's a link at the bottom to add a comment
<james_w> under that is a form to attach something
<triciens> and I click that and browse, but where are these log files?
<james_w> Start from "File system" on the left
<james_w> then "var", then "log" etc.
<triciens> done
<triciens> I have to go eat now
<triciens> do you think someone will be able to solve the bug?
<james_w> there's certainly a lot more useful information now
<change> exit
<james_w> there's no obvious errors in those logs though unfortunately
<hggdh> triciens, out of curiosity, can you see what you have under /var/crash? pastebin it here
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<triciens> hggdh: I don't have anything in the crash folder
<hggdh> triciens, OK, it was worth a try -- if one of your apps had crashed, it would be there...
<triciens> thanks, i will try to remember that for the future
<triciens> so who fixes bugs? volunteers? Canonical?
<james_w> anyone that wants to
<james_w> or "no-one" if you believe some people :-)
<triciens> lol
<triciens> and if someone says they have fixed a bug, do other people check to make sure they have done a good job and not created 10 new bugs?
<hggdh> we do try, triciens, we do try ;-)
<triciens> good good
<triciens> are xorg bugs seen as quite important? xorg is to do with windows and things?
<hggdh> triciens, X is what gives you the graphical environment. Without X you are down to the command-line...
<hggdh> and yes, xorg is what we use, and what gives you the windows, and all of that
<james_w> yeah, they are important, but there are also lots of them, so it's difficult
<triciens> k
<bdmurray> wow, no more page loads for unmarking as privacy and security!
<kees> \o/
<triciens> I've just downloaded the ATI catalyst control centre for Linux. I double click the to try to install it but I get a 'Launch Application' box asking me to choose a program to open it with. Anyone?
<Elbrus> triciens: these questions are better asked in the #ubuntu channel
<triciens> Elbrus, the Ubuntu channel is crazy. I have been in there.
<hggdh> still, triciens, you should not expect a response for this type of questions here. We deal with bug triaging *only* here.
<triciens> okay, fair enough. Didn't realise it was so strict!
<triciens> back to the jungle I go....
<hggdh> heh. We have to be, otherwise we will end up flooded (er, like #ubuntu?)
<dtchen> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> dtchen: hi
<BUGabundo> dtchen: no audio :(
<BUGabundo> running a strace gedit
<BUGabundo> killed it
<BUGabundo> no idea why or how
<BUGabundo> let me run an update apport alsa for you
<dtchen> what do you mean by "killed it"?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/366346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366346 in alsa-driver "no audio" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> dtchen: killed it as in, no longer works
<BUGabundo> pa -k ; start--pulse ; doesn't help either
<BUGabundo> pauvcontrol shows no app publsing sound either
<dtchen> so you can't get pulse to work, ok. does alsa itself work?
<BUGabundo> but mic to speakers *does* work
<dtchen> so alsa works, ok.
<dtchen> that is really quite the opposite of "no audio"
<BUGabundo> haven't tried alsa yet
<BUGabundo> let me give it a test
<BUGabundo> duh!
<BUGabundo> stupid volume controls
<dtchen> right
<BUGabundo> alsamixer had master at 50%
<BUGabundo> but it shows at 100% on gnome volume applet
<BUGabundo> setting alsamixer to 100% brings sound again
<dtchen> check which mixer perspective you're tracking in g-v-c
<BUGabundo> let me test exail
<BUGabundo> dtchen: doesn't work
<BUGabundo> no sound ...
<dtchen> killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -vvv
<dtchen> play something using exaile, pastebin the pulseaudio spew
<BUGabundo> G-V-C is set to HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<BUGabundo> I heard some pings from pidgin for a sec, but then stop working agin
<hggdh> bug 353846
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/353846/+text)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I just heard pidgin ping
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> but exaile no..
<BUGabundo> let me try totem
<BUGabundo> totem is working dtchen
<BUGabundo> let me try exaile again from cli
<BUGabundo> dtchen: and now its working
<BUGabundo> guess alsamixer did the trick
<BUGabundo> but why did it get out of sync with GVC ?
<dtchen> good question. it's probably the age-old gnome-media bits.
<dtchen> it *could* be locking in the mixer interface, but that would be suspect.
<BUGabundo> I'll have to make a clean isntall for KK
<BUGabundo> hggdh: you could have mention the package name in the subject
<dtchen> it's difficult to say, because we're not running the latest alsa code, so we have a crackton more debugging
<BUGabundo> and I still have that stupid blur sound every time I terminate my session
<BUGabundo> its really bad when I'm in a public place
<BUGabundo> lol
<dtchen> i'm not particularly concerned with those symptoms
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> im the single person to mention it
<dtchen> no, it's more that ubuntu ships mismatched components in the audio stack
<dtchen> until that changes, people will experience massive problems
<BUGabundo> ah that
<BUGabundo> so will KK have full sync?
<dtchen> for audio, at least, one probably wants jaunty+1 month
<BUGabundo> or is it hard past featurefreeze ?
<dtchen> karmic probably will face the same problems
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> once we freeze and still bring a few stuff to fix concrete probs
<dtchen> a *huge* number of bugs are wiped out simply by using the latest stable alsa userspace and pulseaudio
<dtchen> a further portion is wiped out by using the pcm_lib changes that will be SRUd
<BUGabundo> eheh I'll be here testing KK by then
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> any new on when tool chain opens?
<BUGabundo> already saw them on archive
<BUGabundo> . pool... and LP db
<dtchen> the toolchain is building
<hggdh> BUGabundo, what package?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, ah you are talking about bug 353846?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353846 in python-launchpadlib "Please include into main" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353846
<torkiano> hello BUGabundo ;)
<BUGabundo> torkiano: hi
<BUGabundo> please ping dtchen, and let him know about your audio probs
<torkiano> BUGabundo, ok, thank you
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> dtchen: torkiano recording volume is too low
<torkiano> dtchen, XPS m1330 here
<torkiano> It seems that it's a reported bug: bug 275998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275998 in alsa-lib "internal mic capture very low volume when routed through pulseaudio" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275998
<BUGabundo> torkiano: $ apport-collect alsa-base 275998
<BUGabundo> that's a very old and very mess report
<torkiano> BUGabundo, wonderful command
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> thanks pitti for all the work with it
<BUGabundo> hggdh: did you file the bug for the lib?
<torkiano> It should be very visible in the lanchpad page
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> bug triagers ask for it when needed
<hggdh> BUGabundo, yes, I did
<BUGabundo> but so you know any bug you want to file start it with $ ubuntu-bug PACKAGE
<BUGabundo> hggdh: id? the one I saw you giving here was for MIR
<hggdh> BUGabundo, no, this one was opened my pitti early in April
<theuser1> can i got back to the previous driver of intel that was working?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, bug 366254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366254 in apport "apport-collect should provide better instructions on needed packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366254
<theuser1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> ahhh didn't see that one
<theuser1> i think its the driver. because i upgraded distro. it was working in the previous. now in new. some desktop effects are also n
<theuser1> i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. when i click a movie two times. first player windows shows blue screen. the other works good. then i close the first one to watch the movies. whats happening ?it was working i
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-25
<jStefan> Hi, i'm having problems reporting a bug, i started apport and i have the crash file, but it says i dont have enough memory to process it.
<jStefan> my system has 2gb of physical memory and 1.5gb of swap
<jStefan> all of swap is free atm and 1495544 of mem is free
<jStefan> 'Sorry, the program "brasero" closed unexpectedly'
<jStefan> 'Your computer does not have enough free memery to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.'
<jStefan> what can i do?
<vocx> Ubuntu 9.04, System > Administration > Software Sources seems like it's not using modern widgets, it looks like it is using plain old GTK 1.0 widgets, everything seems very square, and not smooth, there are other windows like this too.
<vocx> USB Startup Disk Creator, Synaptic, Software Sources, Login Window, Computer Janitor, they all default to the ugly raleigh or redmond controls' theme, but maybe because I was using a theme called SnowIsh, still don't know why they don't accept it... so it may be a false alarm, maybe it's the theme...
<slee> Hi I have found a bug with upgrade to jaunty
<slee> but it's not clear to be where the bug tracker is
<slee> *me
<slee> how should I procede?
 * slee sees the channel header 'reporting bugs' and goes to read - why could I not find that on web site?
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<BUGabundo> slee: need help?
<slee> hey yes I wanted to search and raise a bug but could not find how form website
<slee> only found forums and triage
<slee> any way the problem is after upgrade the gdm theme file Human/ubuntu.png is missing
<slee> causing error at startup
<slee> have same on 2 machines
<slee> BUGabundo: ^
<slee> I copied from HumanFeisty
<BUGabundo> strange
<slee> is that a reported bug?
<BUGabundo> what theme engine are you using ?
<BUGabundo> slee: check http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu to see if it is there.
<slee> dunno so must be dfault
<slee> ah launchpad
<BUGabundo>  !launchpad
<BUGabundo>  !ping
<BUGabundo> humm bot is dead?
<slee> BUGabundo: no sign of it so will use ubuntu-bug
<BUGabundo> okay
<slee> BUGabundo: : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/366622
<slee> thks
 * BUGabundo kicks bot
 * Elbrus too
<jpds> BUGabundo: It's gone.
<BUGabundo> they all are
<Elbrus> but the question is: whereto?
<Elbrus> logbot isn't
<Flannel> Elbrus: vacation.
<BUGabundo> there isn't a single one on #ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> Elbrus: So much work due to Jaunty, we decided to give her the day off.
<Elbrus> I see ubuntulog
<Elbrus> aha, I see
 * slee grins at though of sunbathing bots
 * Elbrus would be interested to see them too
 * Elbrus wonders how bits look like
 * slee thinks sunburnt
 * slee waves
<afflux> bug 366535 is about kubuntu creating wrong entries in grub's menu.lst. What package should I assign it to?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366535 in grub-choose-default "Kubuntu registers itself in /boot/grub/menu.lst as Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366535
<jpds> Erm, that's not a bug.
<jpds> Kubuntu base is Ubuntu.
<BUGabundo> can some one triage bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/366629
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366629 in grub "grub wont accept vga=360" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> thanks
<afflux> jpds: I do know that. However, I think I remember kubuntu adding "Kubuntu" entries to menu.lst
<jpds> afflux: Try asking in #kubuntu-devel.
 * BUGabundo changes nick to BUG-a-bot LOL
<afflux> jpds: will do that, thanks
<BUGabundo> stupid question: doesn't find expand results from .bashrc?
<danage> gvfsd-smb timeouts in jaunty, is that a known issue? i need to end the process and restart, then mount the share again to make it work
<BUGabundo> how do I send a bug to upstream GNU?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/366665
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366665 in findutils "find wont use .bashrc alias" [Undecided,New]
<maxb> BUGabundo: I think that behaviour, whilst counter-intuitive, is not a bug
<BUGabundo> maxb: oh no?
<BUGabundo> why?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I'm not sure if it's a bug and not a limitation.
<BUGabundo> isn't find running in my bash?
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> it's a program
<BUGabundo> it *should* read my .bashrc
<kklimonda> and what if you don't use zsh?
<maxb> An alias is inherently a text processing filter solely within your shell. So it's definitely not available when executing a program from something else
<kklimonda> s/zsh/bash/
<BUGabundo> maxb: but doesnt it set Variables for session?
 * BUGabundo welcomes kimus
<maxb> bash execs find, which execs mp3gain. There is no shell in between find and what it execs
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> so it's the new shell from exec that lost .bashrc settings
<maxb> no!
<maxb> there is no new shell
 * BUGabundo is learning a lot
<maxb> find execs mp3gain totally without the involvement of any shel
<maxb> l
<BUGabundo> but that's is too far
<BUGabundo> the bug is in between
<BUGabundo> when bash starts find
<BUGabundo> find should have the info from .bashrc
<BUGabundo> and expand the existing alias
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i don't think that aliases are, like env vars, passed to program
<BUGabundo> so, replacing mp3gainB with mp3gain -bla -foo
<maxb> erm. You want bash to know the command line syntax of every program that it will ever invokes so that it can deduce which bits of it might be commands? Impossible.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: so for it to work find would have to manually parse all ~/.*shrc files..
<kimus> how alias work in first place?
<BUGabundo> I though the shell would expand alias in runtime
<BUGabundo> so calling find -exec command/alias
<maxb> kimus: Purely within your shell, doing a search/replace on the beginning of every command you type
<BUGabundo> should be same thing
<maxb> No, they are implemented very differently
<BUGabundo> so the prob here is that -exec new command doesnt parse .bashrc
<maxb> No
<BUGabundo> not bug, but feature
<maxb> Having find try to mess around parsing any shell's files is very definitely not the right way to do it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: bash would have to magically know that an argument you pass to a program is an alias you wan't it to expand.
<kimus> maxb: let's start on that... the -exec command ... the command should be on PATH right?
<kklimonda> want*
<maxb> kimus: precisely - and an alias is just an entry in the memory of your shell, not a file on PATH
<kimus> but If I change the PATH on an bashrc... the find knows right?
<maxb> yes
<kklimonda> kimus: because PATH is explicitly passed to find
<kklimonda> as a environment variable
<maxb> PATH is an environment variable. environment variables inherit from process to child process
<BUGabundo> but .bashrc alias are not in the env variables?
<maxb> no, they aren't
<kklimonda> no
<BUGabundo> ok
<kimus> you can obtain the alias :-)
<mrooney> Where might I file a bug if a package doesn't exist for a certain arch? In that package?
<maxb> mrooney: probably yes. Do you know why it's arch-restricted?
<mrooney> maxb: sun-java6-bin is the issue, I was attempting to get java running on my arm server
<maxb> erm
<maxb> sun-java6 is closed-source and produced by Sun
<mrooney> are you sure it is closed source?
<mrooney> It seems something is available: http://download.java.net/jdk6/source/
<maxb> ok, not exactly closed source, but "source available under restricted license for research purposes"
<maxb> But the point being that Ubuntu just repackages binaries built by Snu
<maxb> * Sun
<mrooney> Well, I don't specifically need sun java
<BUGabundo> openjdk
<BUGabundo> that would solve it, no?
<mrooney> BUGabundo: I thought I tried that once before but, let me try it again :)
<kimus> BUGabundo: openjdk != sun-java ... does not work sometimes :-p
<mrooney> I will give openjdk-6-jre-headless a shot
<maxb> openjdk-6 is trying to build on armel, but it seems to be failing to build: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25470876/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.openjdk-6_6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maxb> oh, though the previous version built
<mrooney> yeah
<maxb> still, that looks like it still has reliability issues
<mrooney> Okay well I can java -version, that's a start
<mrooney> BUGabundo: wow, that worked, thanks so much! I swear I tried that but I guess not
<BUGabundo> oh don't thank me. I had nothing to do with it
<BUGabundo> I just mentioned the app LOL
<Rafik_> hi, can anyone look at bug 364866 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364866 in ubuntu "9.04: ABSOLUTELY INACEPTABLE / URGENT: Desktop freezes !" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364866
<james_w> Is it me or is there not a graphics card in the lspci output?
<james_w> anyway, reassign to xserver-xorg, and have the reporter run "apport-collect 364866" to gather some more information
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting has some good information on what to request for X bugs
<kklimonda> james_w: there is "Radeon Mobility X1800"
<james_w> ah, thanks
<james_w> so it's not the bug Matt pointed to
<Rafik_> james_w> I do or you will ? (assign and ask for apport-collect)
<Rafik_> maybe someone (with better English than mine) want to do and add some words as the reporter is upset ^^
<james_w> Rafik_: go ahead, you are doing a good job
<Rafik_> thanks
<porthose> Would someone please set #366702 to triaged for me please.
<hggdh> bug 366702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366702 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor manpage typo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366702 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor manpage typo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366702 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor manpage typo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 366702 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor manpage typo" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 366702 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor manpage typo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366702 in computer-janitor "computer-janitor manpage typo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366702
<hggdh> who is ubot4 (meaning do we need TWO bots here)?
<Kangarooo> Hello
<Kangarooo> hello https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/362569 :) copy paste not working  :)
<Kangarooo> and i wanted to add feature to quicksynergy- auto start and auto login :) synergy can be made like that but quick synergy also needs that :)
<Kangarooo> This is big one --> In xubuntu there is no guest account logging button.. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-guest-login   how to add tihs to wishlist for xubuntu also?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 362569 in quicksynergy "Copy Paste Not Working" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362569 in quicksynergy "Copy Paste Not Working" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362569 in quicksynergy "Copy Paste Not Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362569
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 362569 in quicksynergy "Copy Paste Not Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362569
<Ampelbein> hggdh: don't know who ubot4 is. but that's definitely more irritating than useful
<Ampelbein> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<ubottu> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<hggdh> Ampelbein, I think it came from -testing
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> at least the ops get two help requests...
<Ampelbein> hggdh: but he's only in #ubuntu-irc and here...
<Ampelbein> I'll join #-irc and ask there
<hggdh> Ampelbein, ubottu has gone away
<hggdh> bug 362569
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362569 in quicksynergy "Copy Paste Not Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362569
<hggdh> yay
<Ampelbein> woohoo ;-)
<hggdh> Kangarooo, open a bug against Xubuntu, and ask for a guest account button as in the blueprint you show
<atempu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/366414
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366414 in gnome-app-install "Add/Remove application doesn't display applications properly" [Undecided,New]
<atempu> Anyone else facing the same bug?
<hggdh> atempu, there is a bug on g-a-i on failing to clean up after a search that returns no hits
<hggdh> atempu, see bug 354563
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354563 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install has problems with searching" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354563
<atempu> Ah.
<hggdh> although your scenario is not quite the same, if I correctly understood your description
<atempu> Yeah but the core problem is the same from the looks of it
<hggdh> I though so -- it may be different symptoms of the same core bug, but I am not sure
<hggdh> atempu, in any of these searches, did you get at least one "no hits"?
<hggdh> then it would be the same thing
<atempu> That's the thing, I got 0 hits with one thing I'm sure was there
<atempu> It was a clean install so I was searching and checking/selecting a bunch of applications to install at once
<hggdh> atempu, I updated the bug
<jpds> Ampelbein,, hggdh: ubot4 is mine.
<jpds> Ampelbein, hggdh: I put it here cos ubottu was AWOL earlier on today.
<jpds> Ampelbein: And it is NOT only on -irc - it has the invisible mode set.
<hggdh> jpds, thanks, I was wondering about it
<hggdh> jpds, right now ubot4 is the official bot ;-)
<emil_s> Hi all! I think #344847 should be set to "Wishlist". Or am I wrong?
<emil_s> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/344847
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344847 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Impossible to add routes for NM using plasma-widget-network-manager" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> emil_s, it seems it could. But the bug is still in NEW status. What have you done to verify it to be a valid, er, wish?
<emil_s> hggdh: Whopps. Forgot this. Sorry. Well, I can confirm that there is no way to add a route. But I don't know if it's a bug or a feature request. But since the route-option isn't implanted, it should be a missing feature, right?
<emil_s> But if it's a feature request, should I set the status to confirmed, or invalid? (since it's not a bug)
<dtchen> wishlist/confirmed
<emil_s> dtchen: Ok, thanks
<emil_s> Ok, confirmed it now... So now someone just have to set it as "whichlist"
<emil_s> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/344847
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344847 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Impossible to add routes for NM using plasma-widget-network-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dtchen> done.
<hggdh> emil_s, sorry, got busy
<emil_s> And for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/325592, I found the upstream report here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188318
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325592 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Wireless networks overlap in new knetworkmanager applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emil_s> But how do I "link" them to each other in Launchpad?
<Ampelbein> emil_s: click the "also affects project" link and add the url of the bugtracker there. that way, launchpad will auto-update the remote bug status.
<emil_s> Ampelbein: Tried that, but I get "There is no project in Launchpad named "https://bugs.kde.org/......"
<emil_s> Or ah... You mean only "https://bugs.kde.org"?
<dtchen> emil_s: it's generally easier.
<dtchen> emil_s: see the comment i just made
<dtchen> emil_s: LP will parse the URL and add it as a remote bug watch; see the trailing vertical edge (right, probably)
<Yassine1> Hello !
<emil_s> dtchen: Ah, ok. Thanks! :)
<Yassine1> Hi, I am new. I like Ubuntu, and I am willing to track bugs a few hours a week. No one to welcome me ?
<dtchen> Yassine1: welcome. please see the topic.
<Yassine1> HI. I am a little bit LOST. that's my first IRC.
<Yassine1> Please be gentle ; )
<Yassine1> Where is the topic :-D ?
<emil_s> Yassine1: Probably above/belove this window. Try /topic :)
<Yassine1> Le sujet courant est : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<Yassine1> Thank you.
<Yassine1> I know I am on bugsquad channel.
<Yassine1> Of which bug are you talking right now ?
<hggdh> Yassine1, right now, none (last doubt had just been set)
<Yassine1> emil_s, are you still here ? if yes, I would like to aks you 2/3 questions.
<Yassine1> OK, hggdh.
<Yassine1> Thank you.
<Yassine1> Are we (bug-squad  ) supposed to be programmers ... "apprentices" or something like that ?
<hggdh> Yassine1, no, we are not expected to be programmers
<Yassine1> Well, can I suggest a bug, then .
<hggdh> but you can learn programming, if this is something you (would) like to do
<Yassine1> It should be of very LOW priority, yet it is a bug.
<hggdh> shoot
<Yassine1> I am 17. I am leraning c++ and Pascal (PAscal @ school)
<Yassine1> Well, I shut the hell up and listen to you guys, please continue !
<hggdh> Yassine1, go ahead -- you said you had a bug
<Yassine1> Well. When you burn many disks with Brasero for instance,
<Yassine1> and when it has burned one disk and is waiting for the next one,
<Yassine1> when you put a blank cd,
<Yassine1> you have the pop up windows that asks you wich program should be run, ecen though braser is running.
<hggdh> ah OK.
<Yassine1> I suggest to create some /temp/brasero_running file.
<Ryan52> that's a security risk.
<Yassine1> like the .kde file
<Yassine1> (23:04:40) Ryan52: that's a security risk.
<Ryan52> but ya, that's besides the point ;)
<Yassine1> hey be gentle, that's my first trial !
<hggdh> no matter.
<hggdh> Yassine1, did you open a bug for this?
<Yassine1> No,
<kklimonda> it probably should be done by dbus..
<Yassine1> I know there are thousands of bugs
<Ryan52> Yassine1: I'm being stupid, ignore me right now. ;)
<Yassine1> So I would like to discuss with you guys,
<hggdh> heh. Please do. There will be thousands plus one
<Yassine1> find some "easy" bug,
<kklimonda> Yassine1: using files isn't really the way.
<Yassine1> and find a solution, or at least a "work-around"
<afflux> anyone knows why the libgcj-dev packages don't contain static files (libgcj.a)?
<Yassine1> and publish it
<Ryan52> maybe it would be better in brainstorm than as a bug?
<Ryan52> or would it not?
<Yassine1> Yes.
<hggdh> I *do* see that as a bug, or (at least) incorrect behaviour
<Yassine1> Ok.
<Yassine1> I think hggdh is right, though.
<kklimonda> hggdh: it is a bug - but fixing it requires a brainstorm to find the right solution.. ;)
<hggdh> no, fixing it requires a change upstream
<Yassine1> Eu ...
<Yassine1> what's a change upstream :-D
<kklimonda> hggdh: well - yes, but it is bigger problem than just fixing this one application.
<Yassine1> I see.
<kklimonda> Yassine1: upstream is where all development of applications happens.
<Yassine1> Do you know other applications behaving that way ?
<hggdh> Yassine1, brasero is a gnome application, and we, get it from there.
<Yassine1> I mean, other burning programs,
<Yassine1> or media players ,
<Yassine1> who have this problem ???
<Yassine1> I see !
<kklimonda> Yassine1: i guess it happens with all writing applications.
<Yassine1> Well, can't Ubuntu folks write some fixes / patches for other open source soft. and give it to its publisher ?
<hggdh> yes we can, and do. But we would rather use patches that have been approved upstream
<Yassine1> Ok.
<hggdh> so we try to send the patches upstream
<Yassine1> Another question.
<Yassine1> Ok, hggdh.
<Yassine1> Another question,
<Yassine1> If I, as Yassine, send a patch to the gnome team,
<Yassine1> and have Mark Shuttlworf send the same patch,
<Yassine1> is his request going to be considered as "prior" or more important than the one of a simple end-user ?
<kklimonda> if both patches are fixing the same issue then I guess the better one would be included.
 * hggdh agrees
<afflux> Yassine1: could you please try to not spread your sentences over more than one line? :-)
<Yassine1> I think I didn't explain enough.
<Yassine1> Never mind.
<afflux> Makes it a little bit difficult to follow
<Yassine1> Well, about the Brasero Isue ?
<Yassine1> Can anyone of you guys request a fix to the gnome team/community ?
<kklimonda> Yassine1: you can do it yourself at http://bugs.gnome.org/
<Yassine1> OK, afflux. i am sorry.
<hggdh> Yassine1, not until we have a bug, or you open one upstream
<Yassine1> :hggdh All righty, I will do it.
<hggdh> although... I agree with kklimonda in that this is probably not a brasero bug... it is not brasero that is asking what you want to do with the new blank CD
<Yassine1> Yes, but I said I thought brasero sould create some /temp/Braser_is_running file to tell everybidy he is running, no ?
<kklimonda> Yassine1: it isn't the way
<hggdh> Yassine1, not really
<kklimonda> Yassine1: communication between applications should be done by using dbus
<Yassine1> dbus ?
<hggdh> first, creating this file will not do anything unless other applications know about it
<Yassine1> Ok, I will google it.
<Yassine1> :hggdg I know,
<hggdh> second, (as kklimonda stated) dbus would probably be better
<kklimonda> i guess that the application which is responsible for displaying this dialog should check if any dvd burner is running at the moment. The all different dvd burners should be patched to provide this information over dbus.
<Yassine1> But , ... yes, my idea semms silly,
<hggdh> third -- again -- it is not brasero that is opening the dialog
<afflux> btw., this issue is a little bit more complicated: a user could have 10 cd-writers and he wanted to use the running brasero for writing to drive #1. So he still may expect the dialog from nautilus asking what to do with the newly inserted disk in drive #5
<hggdh> correct
<Yassine1> correct
<Yassine1> Well, let's talk of some really ANNOYING bug. You guys talk, and I learn. Continue please !
<Ryan52> Yassine1: this channel is usually pretty quiet, so don't expect much ;)
<afflux> yup. unless someone wants to reveal why we don't ship any static libgcj :)
<hggdh> Yassine1, BTW, a detail: we usually discuss bug triaging here (i.e., how to), not actual bugs.
<Yassine1> Oh ! I am pretty disappointed. To which #ubuntu-channel do you advise me to go ?
<Yassine1> bug triaging
<Yassine1> What does it mean :-D ???
<afflux> Yassine1: the "channel" for bug reporting is actually https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ;)
<kklimonda> Yassine1: where to go depends on what you want to do ;)
<hggdh> Yassine1, bug triaging is the process of finding out what the bug reporter actually meant, and gathering enough data to validate or reject a bug
<Yassine1> Oh ! Well, sone publish a bug at launchpad, and you guys check if the bug really exists, and if it does, you send some message to developers ?
<Yassine1> OK, hggdh, thanks.
<afflux> Yassine1: or we are developers and fix it ourselves.
<Yassine1> Ok.
<afflux> which is the case for quite a lot of people using lp, but not for me :(
<hggdh> heh
<Yassine1> Can anyone pick a bug and I (for instance) will devote one or two hours testing what he said ? Let's do it !
<afflux> Yassine1: you can see new bugs appearing in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<hggdh> Yassine1, the best way is to list the current bugs, and *you* select one you think you can deal with.
<Yassine1> !kklimonda I want to go to some channel like that : "Genius 1 says : There is a bug in Yassine Application"
<ubot4> Yassine1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> Yassine1, then... you can ask here the what/why/how/when of doing it
<Yassine1> "Genius 2 :" let's try this, Yassine, you do the testing !
<porthose> Yassine1: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad ;-)
<hggdh> Yassine1, you really should start by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<Yassine1> Ok you guys, but read the first link.
<Yassine1> Thanks. I will "mature" a little and be back later on.
<Yassine1> Bye !
<hggdh> Yassine1, thnak you for helping
<hggdh> merci beaucoup
<Yassine1> (23:27:35) hggdh: Yassine1, thnak you for helping --> that's humour.
<Yassine1> You noticed my IRC client speaks french !
<Yassine1> De rien ;-D.
<hggdh> no, it is not: you are *willing* to help, and that is good.
 * porthose agrees with hggdh
<Yassine1> Ok, bonne nuit !
<hggdh> bonne nuit a toi, et merci
<Yassine1> Hey, hggdh, on se reparlera, ça fait plaisir !
<hggdh> bien sur
<Yassine1> A bientôt.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-26
<kklimonda> bug 367040
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367040 in aap "Please sync aap (1.090-1) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367040
<kklimonda> we can't sync applications with debian in stable releases, and fix for #112329 should be backported from mainstream to all supported ubuntu release. right?
<hggdh> kklimonda, correct. Depending on the issues, it might be considered for SRU
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> it crashes at start
<hggdh> always?
<kklimonda> when no arguments are passed
<kklimonda> when -t is passed
<kklimonda> it tries to concatenate string with a tuple
<kklimonda> so this bug should be marked as invalid?
<hggdh> as far as I can remember, Debian will be automagically sync-ed for Karmic
<kklimonda> but a bug to sync it to jaunty (and probably some older releases) is invalid?
<kklimonda> a request*
<hggdh> but better to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<hggdh> yes, it is incorrect to sync to Jaunty
<hggdh> s/sync to/sync for/
<kklimonda> I'm not sure that fixing 112329 is worth an effort - 1.072 was released 5 years ago..
<hggdh> I agree, but this is a decision that is not ours to make... the packager will decide.
<kklimonda> also last release was over 2 years ago
<kklimonda> sigh, it is using cvs and it returns 404 error..
<kklimonda> heh, even if we fix 112329 it won't work
<Ryan52> 17:38 -locobot_2(n=UbuntuLo@ubuntu/bot/locobot)- #ubuntu-bugs: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<Ryan52> you do realize that there's chanserv that can tell you that, right?
<hggdh> huh?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i think the flash package is broken
<Yondering> hola.  I'm not sure if the issue I have could be considered a bug or not, anyone here I can bend an ear for a minute?
<leifdk1978> hello
<leifdk1978> morning guys
<leifdk1978> :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<leifdk1978> :)
<YoBoY> feeling alone leifdk1978 ? :p
<leifdk1978> YoBoY: hey a bit :)
<leifdk1978> afk a min or 2 need a bath
<YoBoY> take your time
<leifdk1978> back YoBoY :)
<leifdk1978> :)
<leifdk1978> back
<leifdk1978> :(
<leifdk1978> any one here :)
<leifdk1978> :(
<leifdk1978> well just gota wait
<soren> leifdk1978: If you have questions, just ask them.
<leifdk1978> need some guiding on bugs is on launcpad and there is a huge amount of bugs and i would like to help but have no idea
<leifdk1978> any one wana get me started :)
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<kklimonda> yawn.. morning.. :)
<leifdk1978> morning
<leifdk1978> any one got time for a new bug guy
<BUGabundo> leifdk1978: shoot
<leifdk1978> just how to start on it is brand new  is the bedst way to start removing duplets or
<jpds> leifdk1978: I think the best way to start, is to look at the bug pages for your favourite packages and seeing if you can reproduce and confirm the bugs.
<leifdk1978> ok thanx
<jpds> And of course, ask here if you're unsure of anything.
<leifdk1978> ok thanx a lot guys
<leifdk1978> how do i set a bug as a wish
<BUGabundo> leifdk1978: you only do if you are in bug control team (I think)
<leifdk1978> ok lot os wish is put in bugs
<BUGabundo> if you don't, usually you just ask here, and hope some one does
<leifdk1978> ok
<BUGabundo> leifdk1978: ususally some of those are better redirect at brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo>  !brainstorm
<ubot4> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<leifdk1978> ok
<leifdk1978> hmmm strange 2 bugs have same  number
<BUGabundo> leifdk1978: ha?? link ?
<leifdk1978> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.has_no_package=&field.has_patch=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.searchtext=java&field.status%3Alist=NEW&orderby=-importance&search=Search&start=300
<leifdk1978> 361243
<leifdk1978> x4 of same bug
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> no just one bug, serveral task
<BUGabundo> example a bug can affect kernel and Xorg at the same time
<leifdk1978> ahhhhh
<kklimonda> I don't like the way LP does it.. for some reason It confuses me ;)
<leifdk1978> keeep on searching
<leifdk1978> yeah big time
<BUGabundo> humm from what I've seen, LP is the best BTS around
<kklimonda> Indeed - but there are some rough edges still.
<leifdk1978> weee i found a bug i had me self :)
<leifdk1978> :) exactly the same
<BUGabundo> leifdk1978: if you are going that way, you will end up worse then me, subscriving to over 500 bugs
<leifdk1978> ha ha yeah yeah i know
<BUGabundo> I hare reviewing new bug queue.... I just keep seeing stuff I have too
<leifdk1978> :)
<BUGabundo> and then I sub to them all
<leifdk1978> ok
<kklimonda> does PPA still have 1GB quota?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> they can increase it if you ask/need/deserv
<kklimonda> Nah, I'm just curious :)
<BUGabundo> ohh I was going to ask: "do you deserv?"
<BUGabundo> ehe
<kklimonda> but playing with package sources is addicting ;)
<porthose> kklimonda: the last I heard it was only 1GB per PPA, but know that you can have more than 1 PPA, I'm not sure how it works,
<triciens> hi, I'm trying to debug and I don't understand how to Import the debug symbol archive signing key. I'm following the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<MrKanister> triciens: Hi. You open a terminal and run the 3 lines of code starting with "gpg". Just copy and past them one by one.
<triciens> MrKanister: thanks
<MrKanister> triciens: Your're welcome
<triciens> I'm trying to follow these instructions: "And then you attach gdb using "gdb -p $(pidof gnome-display-preferences)" and you can activate logging in gdb using "set logging file gdb.txt" followed by "set logging file on". Finally you just press CTRL-C to break the program and run "bt full" to collect the stack. Then you run "c" to resume execution of the program, wait like 1 second then you press CTRL-C again and repeat "bt full".  But I get "gdb: option 
<hggdh> triciens, you got cut off at "But I get
<triciens> But I get "gdb: option '-p' requires an argument" in the terminal after I run "gdb -p $(pidof gnome-display-preferences)". Any ideas?
<hggdh> is gnome-display-preferences running?
<triciens> yes
<triciens> oh! it should be gnome-display-properties
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> there you go
<triciens> "Afterwards, attach the gdb.txt file to this bug report." Where can I find that file?
<hggdh> where you ran gdb from
<triciens> this is so confusing
<hggdh> did you find it?
<triciens> no
<triciens> this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/366757
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366757 in xorg "Display Preferences causes 100% CPU usage and does not open correctly" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> on the terminal, under which directory were you at?
<triciens> (gdb)
<hggdh> no, this is already under gdb
<hggdh> this is what you see now?
<triciens> yes, I see (gdb) now
<hggdh> OK, you did not exit gdb. Type 'q' (for 'quit') now
<hggdh> and hit enter
<triciens> ok, done
<hggdh> now look for the file
<hggdh> ls gdb.txt
<triciens> I'm looking in etc/apt but it's not there
<triciens> maybe it didn't get created
<hggdh> where were you when you started gdb?
<hggdh> under /etc/apt?
<triciens> i think so
<triciens> I followed the instructions on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/366757
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366757 in xorg "Display Preferences causes 100% CPU usage and does not open correctly" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> bad idea... your userid does not have the necessary rights to write there
<hggdh> 'cd' back home, or 'cd /tmp'
<hggdh> and (sorry) try again to get the trace
<triciens> ok, I have cd to back home
<hggdh> good. Now, get the gdb backtrace again
<triciens> is that the "gdb -p $(pidof gnome-display-preferences)  " bit?
<hggdh> yes
<triciens> ok, I ran  "gdb -p $(pidof gnome-display-preferences) and now I have (gdb) and flashing cursor
<e-jat> bug 340408
<hggdh> good. now we go back to the instructions: type in 'set logging file gdb.txt', hit enter
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 340408 in medibuntu "[Jaunty] AMR decodec not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340408
<e-jat> anyone know the status ?
<hggdh> then 'set logging file on'
<hggdh> e-jat, it is still in new
<hggdh> triciens, did you get it done so far?
<e-jat> hggdh: can u play 3gp file with video + sound ?
<hggdh> e-jat, I do not even have medibuntu installed
<e-jat> owh ok ..
<hggdh> this is a medibuntu bug, *not* Ubuntu
<triciens> yes, my PC is running very slowly because this bug is using most of my CPU
<hggdh> triciens, OK. Now press Ctrl/C
<triciens> i just did    	 	 	 	 	 	   set logging file on
<triciens> ok i have pressed ctrl/C
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> type in 'bt full', to get the first stacktrace (or BackTrace), and hit enter
<triciens> No symbol table info available.
<triciens> lots of stuff on screen including No symbol table info available.
<hggdh> it is the end -- the backtrace itself -- that we are interested in. If you *did* install the debug packages the bug asked for, it should be good
<hggdh> if in doubt, pastebin it here
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubot4> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<triciens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158566/
<triciens> I still don't know where to find the gdb.txt
<hggdh> hold on, your pastebin shows you are still under gdb (and we are not done yet)
<triciens> ok
<triciens> thanks for the help by the way
<hggdh> type in 't a a bt full' (thread apply all backtrace full), and hit enter. Pastebin the output of this command again.
<andol> Looking at bug reports on issues related to an 8.10 to 9.04 upgrade. There seems to be an awful lot of those with empty VarLogDistupgradeDATE.gz attached
<triciens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158567/
<hggdh> triciens, also: when asked for '---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---', type enter
<andol> Take bug #365915 as an example of what I just mention. I see lots of these at least on the bugs related to the server team.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 365915 in openldap "package slapd 2.4.15-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365915
<hggdh> triciens, until you get back to (gdb)
<triciens> done. You want me to pastbin that?
<hggdh> triciens, yes, please
<hggdh> andol, that is strange
<triciens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158571/
<hggdh> triciens, OK. Now please type in 'c' (continue), and hit enter. Wait some few seconds, and CTRL/C
<triciens> done
<andol> hggdh: Yes, thought so. Want more example? From what I have seen so far it covers pretty much any 8.10 -> 9.04 server bug
<hggdh> andol, yes, another example, please
<hggdh> triciens, after getting back under the (gdb) prompt, again type in 't a a bt full', and hit enter. Keep hitting enter until back in the (gdb) prompt
<triciens> done
<hggdh> triciens, OK. now type in 'q' (quit). This will end the gdb run, and put you back under the shell.
<triciens> The program is running.  Quit anyway (and detach it)? (y or n)
<hggdh> triciens, take the time also to kill gnome-display-properties
<hggdh> triciens, type in 'y'
<triciens> you want me to 'end process' the gnome-display-preopeties from within System Monitor?
<andol> hggdh: bug #367157, bug #366044, bug #365718
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367157 in squid "package squid 2.7.STABLE3-4.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367157
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366044 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "MySQL upgrade failed when updating to 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366044
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 365718 in postfix "package postfix 2.5.5-1.1 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365718
<hggdh> andol, this looks more like apport is not getting the correct files (they all seem to have been apport-collected bugs)
<andol> hggdh: agree
<triciens> hggdh, I killed it
<hggdh> triciens, which process is using all CPU?
<hggdh> oh, OK
<hggdh> is CPU usage back to normal?
<triciens> that's the strange thing hggdh, I killed the process but still the CPU is 100%
<hggdh> I thought so, I did not see anything weird in the backtrace
<triciens> none of the processes in System Monitor are using much CPU
<hggdh> but the CPU is still tagged at 100%?
<triciens> Yes, CPU 1 is around 100% and CPU 2 is near 0%. Then they swap over. I say CPU but really I mean 'cores'
<hggdh> that's OK. Allright, go back to the terminal you ran gdb from, and type in 'top', and hit enter
<triciens> done
<triciens> the command that is using 100% is 'Xorg'
<hggdh> which programmes are at the top (using a lot of CPU)?
<hggdh> good
<hggdh> and bad...
<triciens> what does that mean?
<hggdh> good -- we know which programme is the offending one; bad: it *is* xorg
<triciens> lol
<hggdh> so your X session, right now, is hosed...
<triciens> yes, I find I have to logout then back in to stop the CPU 100%
<hggdh> triciens, it only happens when you run g-d-p?
<triciens> yeah
<triciens> so far
<hggdh> ok. Suggestion: *right now*, do NOT run g-d-p ;-)
<triciens> I think Ubuntu and ATI HD3870 do not like each other
<hggdh> and you will have to end your X session (perhaps reboot) to clean up
<triciens> k
<triciens> can you update my bug-report?
<hggdh> triciens, are you using fglrx?
<triciens> what is fglrx?
<triciens> oh its the propietary drivers
<triciens> yes, I am
<hggdh> yes
<triciens> the problem only started after I enabled the drivers
<triciens> and rebooted
<triciens> and ran dg-d-p
<triciens> *g-d-p
<hggdh> OK. This means you are running code that we (the LInux community) do not have access to
<triciens> yeah, that kinda sucks
<hggdh> which means *only* ATI can help
<hggdh> yes it does. A lot.
<hggdh> hold on
<triciens> do you know how I can tell ATI?
<hggdh> please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<triciens> Are nVidia drivers open-source?
<triciens> Are ATI likely to release the code for theirs?
<hggdh> it lists what has to/should be done in order to gather data for ATI
<triciens> ok
<hggdh> only ATI can answer that question. I hope they do
<hggdh> nVidia are also closed-source
<triciens> More and more people are going to buy ATI, because their cards seem better for the price these days
 * hggdh also has an ATI board, but stays clear away from ATI drivers
<triciens> so you dont game on your PC?
<hggdh> laptop. No I do not -- don't usually have time for it, unless it is chess. And chess does not need a lot of graphics ;-)
<triciens> ah
<triciens> so I wonder why nVidia drivers work well with Linux
<triciens> both are closed source
<hggdh> because their code sucks less currently
<triciens> lol
<triciens> I think all the bugs I've got with Ubuntu are caused by ATI drivers
<triciens> I guess if your hardware works well, so does Ubuntu
<hggdh> well ATI is not the only issue we have, but it does have a larger-than-fair amount of issues
<triciens> How good are the ATI devs at releasing fixes, new drivers etc?
<hggdh> if the hardware if fully understood by the Linux community, it will tend to work without issues
<triciens> do they listen to the community?
<hggdh> I do not know... the X guys would know better about ATI. It seems ATI is getting better, but still closed
<triciens> ok
<triciens> well, thanks for your help
<hggdh> welcome
 * andol wonders what to do about bug #364811. Apprently the person in question uses a canonical netbook repo, which contains a not entirely updated mysql-server package.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364811 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 installation failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364811
<andol> While it is not an official ubuntu repo, it is still a Canonical repo...
<Bahaa> is 9.04 full of bugs ?
<jpds> Bahaa: All software is.
<Bahaa> i meant , are they more than what 8.10 has or less ?
<jpds> There's no way to accurately measure that.
<Bahaa> hmm
<Bahaa> already downloaded 9.04 64-bit desktop edition
<Bahaa> but you know..
<jpds> Old bugs get fixed, new features get added which may have new bugs.
<Bahaa> install crashes
<Bahaa> so, haven't yet used it somehow
<hggdh> andol, good question
<andol> hggdh: Anyhow, it seems as if the repo is out a sync. Just talk to a Canonical person about it and hopefully that will clear up the bug.
<hggdh> andol, good. I was going to suggest getting hold of a Canonical person... did they tell you how Canonical bugs are dealt with?
<andol> hggdh: No, but I'll see if I can get an answer on that too.
<andol> hggdh: Got the respons that today is sunday, his day off, etc. Guess we'll have to wait a day or two :)
<hggdh> heh
<cypher1> isnt bug 346289 duplicate of 314928
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 346289 in ubuntu "Choppy Flash playback in full screen." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346289
<cypher1> bug 314928
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314928 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915GM] MTRR entry missing since jaunty - is this intentional?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314928
<hggdh> cypher1, they seem to be related, but I am not sure they are dupes. At least a comment about 314928 can be added on 346289 stating it may be a dup, and the tag 'likely-dup' added
<cypher1> hggdh: thanks i have done that
<cypher1> hggdh: what is ubunt-x-swat team ?
<hggdh> the group that deals with X
<hggdh> we owe them a lot: they take care of X and bugs on it
<dtchen> (see also #ubuntu-x)
<cypher1> thanks..
<cypher1> seems like they have a fix for the mtrr issue in their repository .. if it works out for me i will mention it in the bug too so that people who want to try can do that
<hggdh> cypher, good. Please try to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<hggdh> since we have a possible workaround
<andol> hggdh: Regarding bug #364811. Seems like "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" is a good target to Subscribe :) Also, seems like it is intentional that the repository in question is in a diffrent state than the normal Ubuntu ones.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364811 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 installation failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364811
<hggdh> andol, thank you. Nothing like learning something new on Sundays ;-)
<andol> hggdh: Scary isn't it? :) Actually, myself I kind of enjoy spending sunday afternoons doing som bug triage...
<andol> Could anyone set the importance of bug #356256 as Wishlist? Unless you think it qualifies as real bug of course.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 356256 in openldap "dist-upgrade stops slapd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356256
<charlie-tca> I would be happy to. One question, though. Is it ever safe to upgrade the databases when in use or do they have to be stopped for it?
<charlie-tca> If they must be stopped, it is invalid
<andol> charlie-tca: That's a really good question :) yet, considering that we have now provide unattended security upgrades which also covers openldap, etc
<andol> charlie-tca: I guess I'd say it is relativly safe, depening on how criticial your database is.
<Nafallo> andol: can be blacklisted easily
<charlie-tca> okay, done
<Nafallo> andol: coming to think of that... can you adjust unattended upgrades conf on adder please? ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Yes it can be, but of lot of people who doesn't run really critical database probably doesn't do that.
<andol> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<hggdh> this seems really like a legit request -- minimising ldap downtime on upgrades
<andol> hggdh: Yes, I kind of agree, but where is the bug? This is after all standard apt/dpkg behavior, isn't it?
<andol> hggdh: On the other hand, if you run any serious user auth from openldap, you usually have a slave as well?
<hggdh> andol, yes. There are two other points: (1) you do not go through a release upgrade with users logged in; (2)
<hggdh> if you have users on your system, you schedule downtime for upgrades
<charlie-tca> I those are all valid points, wishlist is correct status, since it will keep the bug around but not make it a "gotta get this done" bug
<hggdh> yes
<khunt> i am experiencing problems with permissions on executable scripts and launchers
<khunt> it seems to be a bug
<khunt> if i log in as root and change permissions it goes back to what it was
<Ampelbein> khunt: could you elaborate?
<khunt> i have some scripts that i use to dial a 3g connection
<khunt> since jaunty i can only run them as root
<khunt> i start thunar as root and i can run them fine
<khunt> change the permissions to allow all read write access
<khunt> try running them normally doesnt work
<khunt> view permissions and they still only allow root
<hggdh> khunt, can you 'ls -l' one such script?
<khunt> ok ang on
<khunt> so ls -l <script name>
<khunt> -rwx---rw- 1 root root 918 2009-04-24 21:45 three3g.sh
<khunt> sorry that script is ok
<khunt> -rwx------ 1 root root 867 2009-04-24 21:45 t-mobile3g.sh
<khunt> for some reason jaunty has altered all the permissions of these files
<khunt> that never happened in intrepid and hardy
<hggdh> well, both of them are owned by root, and executable by root only
<khunt> if a file is copied by sudo does it make it owned by root?
<khunt> before i installed jaunty they worked fine and now i can only operate them from a terminal using sudo
<kklimonda> yes
<khunt> but they were copied using sudo in intrepid
<hggdh> yes, the resulting copied file will be owned by root
<khunt> you see i have an install script
<khunt> that copies the files into a directory created by the script
<khunt> i always use the same install script
<khunt> which worked fine in older ubuntus but all of a sudden is borked
<hggdh> khunt, out of curiosity, what is your umask?
<BUGabundo> can some bugcontrol member please strip a clear password from bug 335786
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 335786 in wine "DynamicLibrary::LoadLibrary: Failed to load 'gs3functioninterface.dll'." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335786
<jpds> BUGabundo: Don't see one.
<BUGabundo> its there
<BUGabundo> jpds: hggdh already touched it
<BUGabundo> he just marked it Private
<BUGabundo> not much we can do
<jpds> Just change your password.
<BUGabundo> its not mine
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> but great sujestion none the less
<BUGabundo> LOL
<charlie-tca> I looked and could not find it either
<greg-g> yeah, it is in the log of the description, should stay private then as the log will always be there
<charlie-tca> Should have a note put in the description, then, so nobody turns it public
<charlie-tca> ??
<greg-g> yeah, I'll do it real quick
<greg-g> (done)
<khunt> hggdh umask?
<jpds> khunt: Type 'umask' in a terminal.
<jpds> khunt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask for info.
<khunt> 0022
<BUGabundo> thanks greg-g charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> I'll let my brother know about it
<charlie-tca> no problem
<hggdh> khunt, so you run your install script, and the scripts get to be created with permissions 766?
<hggdh> I think that this (the password showing on the wine debug output) should be a bug in and on itself
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ehee
<BUGabundo> if you file it let me know about it
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I cannot file it -- I do not use wine, and have no idea how to repeat it
<BUGabundo> hggdh: heeh
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-26
<kermiac> hey ddecator, you around mate?
<ddecator> kermiac: hey mate, what's up?
<kermiac> got a sec for a pm?
<ddecator> kermiac: sure
<BUGabundo_remote> The Sun is High, the Vampires down 0/
<BetaBrain> raga  scappo
<cwillu> hey neat, openoffice crashed while saving a simple document as rtf.
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<cwillu> how's koffice these days?
<om26er> cwillu, a little fever maybe ;)
<cwillu> mmm?
<cwillu> if it crashes less than once a day, I'm sold
<cwillu> seriously though, openoffice is just embarrassing
<ogra> cwillu, OO.o on arm ? or is that your desktop
<cwillu> desktop
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> not my headdache then :)
<cwillu> I can crash it at will on any one of half a dozen desktops
<cwillu> don't worry, I'm sure I can crash it on arm too :p
<ogra> use the ARM one on your beagleboard ... it doesnt crash ;)
<cwillu> heh
<ogra> nah, it uses less compile optimizations
<cwillu> see, that doesn't reassure me :p
<ogra> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> what? you managed to make is *slower* ? LOL
<cwillu> indeed
<ogra> another option is to use the zoho office package :)
<ogra> thats the stuff we ship by default on the arm images ... should work on x86 too
<cwillu> wait, you mean that web-based crap? :p
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> it works at least
<cwillu> touche
<ogra> and is a lot less bloated
<cwillu> drat, kword still doesn't handle odf files sanely
<cwillu> and abiword won't allow me to change the font for bullets from the current text font, so it displays infinity signs instead of bullets in every font except wingdings (which it hardcodes for some reason)
 * BUGabundo_remote hands VIM to cwillu
<BUGabundo_remote> or latex
<cwillu> that's not either or
<cwillu> you handed me both vim and latex, as the minimum required to do actual document production
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
 * BUGabundo_remote takes pony back from cwillu
<BUGabundo_remote> oh wait... you are NOT at work???
<cwillu> you most definitely _didn't_ hand me a pony
<BUGabundo_remote> finnaly got some sleep?
<cwillu> indeed
<cwillu> I don't have to use openoffice at work :p
<BUGabundo_remote> then let me kill your free time: http://www.wordle.net/gallery
<cwillu> it's rather refreshing :p
<cwillu> I'm sorry, why am I looking at tag clouds? :p
<cwillu> also, I hate you for linking me to a website that uses java
<cwillu> killall -KILL java
<BUGabundo_remote> aahahahahaa
 * BUGabundo_remote watches cwillu OOo die too (java)
<cwillu> I killed it a long time ago
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> killall compiz; compiz --no-detection --keep-desktop-hints --loose-binding seems to have made compiz reasonably fast again
<BUGabundo_remote> what does nodetection do ?
<cwillu> not sure, and it may not be related;  I'm trying the different combinatins now
<cwillu> k, it was the --loose-binding
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<ogra> --no-detection skips the check for the composite extension afaik
<cwillu> !info ted
<ubot4> cwillu: Package ted does not exist in karmic
<cwillu> lyx looks sane :)
<cwillu> nope, it's not
<cwillu> close though
<Vish> wgrant: is the memory problem solved for you completely?  I'm still noticing problems [not with the gem objects though] , if the system is running for atleast one day there is a problem..
<Vish> nm disconnects ,  music playback lags at times , gnome-panel freezes :s
<Vish> it i restart compiz the gnome-panel "freeze" is solved though.. looks like a problem in the drivers..
<yofel> there's a known memory leak in the nvidia graphics driver if you leave it running long enough, workaround: switch to tty1 and back to 7, will reset the driver it seems
<Vish> yofel: i have a similar problem in ATI too! [not memory]but what happens for me is desktop freezes and everything is slow to react. switching to tty1 and back does solve it and also a compiz restart does the trick
<yofel> hm, could be somewhere in X itself too then, not that I know much about how X works
<Vish> hmm well , if you cant beat'em , just restart X ;p
<yofel> heh
 * Vish closes and restarts X 
<vish> shouldnt swap have reset to 0 after a session restart?
<yofel> not if any system libs were swapped out
<vish> ah, maybe..
<vish> i wonder if it is a kernel problem, i'm noticing... this didnt happen during earlier alpha or beta.. i was thinking Lucid was so unbelievably stable
<yofel> if you have any data in a tmpfs that counts too
 * vish installs older kernels
<marco> hello
<marco> i've found a bug in eog
<marco> tested on version 2.22.3, 2.28.1, 2.30.0 (this one is lucid's default)
<marco> anybody willing to care about?
<greg-g> hi marco, could you please report the bug here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+filebug
<marco> unfortunately i don't have a launchpad account
<marco> and if any of you could do that for me, it would be better ;)
<greg-g> or, alternatively,  in the GNOME bugzilla
<marco> it's not a system-specific bug (like a crash)
<marco> but i think it's a very serious one
<greg-g> it is best if the person experiencing the issue reports the problem
<marco> apparently it involves eog changing a file permission
<marco> actually, the owner of that file, too
<greg-g> It would be wonderful if you could create an account (doesn't take long) and report the bug, since you know much more about it than I do.
<marco> could you try and reproduce it? it's very simple...
<greg-g> I can't right now, I should be working, but I thought I would point you in the right direction
<marco> i already knew that, thank you ;)
<marco> i landed here hoping to avoid that procedure
<marco> well, i'll try later
<hggdh> interesting. Has the time to debug, but not the time to file a bug
<greg-g> hggdh: and I was just about to have him type out the steps to reproduce and copy it to a text file until I get off of work :/
<hggdh> greg-g: I pretty much figured that, but he was faster...
<greg-g> oh well
<marco> i'm back
<marco> so this is the bug:
<marco> 1) change the owner of a jpeg file to an user other than yourself
<marco> 2) open that file with eog (included in hardy or even in lucid)
<marco> 3) rotate the image and save the file
<marco> 4) look at the owner of the file: you became the owner
<marco> that's very serious, you aren't supposed to change files not owned by yourself
<persia> marco: Why?
<persia> marco: Check your permissions: if it had group or world write permission, that's expected behaviour.
<marco> of course it was 644 with another user
<marco> otherwise i wouldn't come here and report it ;)
<marco> i just forgot to mention that detail
<marco> persia: what's more, you cannot change a file ownership
<marco> even if you had write permission on that file
<marco> just try and please report it for me if you can reproduce it
<marco> i've actually reproduced this bug in hardy (eog 2.22.3)
<marco> and in lucid rc, too (eog 2.30.0 i guess)
<marco> and a friend of mine tried with success in eog 2.28.1
<persia> marco: I can't replicate locally.
<marco> could this be expected behaviour?
<marco> persia: you mean you aren't able to do that?
<marco> persia: otherwise, which version of eog are you using?
<hggdh> marco: where is the file? under directories owned by your userId?
<marco> yes
<marco> hggdh: but the point is, apart from writing changes to the file, the ownership is changed
<marco> hggdh: you cannot change a file ownership unless you're root and i certainly didn't run eog as superuser
<persia> marco: Yep.  Doesn't work for me, with 2.3.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> ls
<yofel> -.- sry
<hggdh> marco: hold on, I have to install eog
<marco> persia: have you tested on lucid rc?
<persia> marco: I'm running current lucid.  I haven't tested against an rc image.
<marco> persia: but the repository is the same, isn't it?
<marco> persia: i mean, shall i do an apt-get update and retry with the latest updates?
<yofel> hm,  I tried a 666 root:root .png and after rotating it I got a 600 yofel:yofel .png
<persia> marco: Give it a shot, sure.
<persia> yofel: That's expected: you can write the file.  Try 644 root.root
<hggdh> well, I do not know if it changed ownership, but I *did* get a crash ;-)
<yofel> not edited, obviously
<yofel> file was the same here, no crash
<marco> persia: the point is the change of ownership, not write permissions
<hggdh> marco: try now moving the file somewhere where you do *not* own the directories, and try again
<hggdh> but, yes, it changed ownership (and crashed)
<hggdh> so far, expected
<hggdh> (except the crash, I mean)
<marco> hggdh: tried in /tmp, the bug vanished
<marco> hggdh: but what about a folder owned by yourself?
<persia> marco: If you have write permission to a file and the parent directory, and the application save feature is implemented as "move file to temp location, save to original filename, make sure everything is ok, delete temporary location", you end up with that behaviour.
<persia> This is expected.
<marco> persia: no write permission on that file
<marco> persia: i started with a 644 root:root jpg file
<hggdh> if it is under my directories, it is mine
<marco> persia: wait... maybe there was write permission on that directory
<persia> marco: If you have write permission to the directory, the save algorithm I describe will behave that way anyway.
<marco> persia: yep ;)
<hggdh> marco: you can test it by using command-line utilities (and, by doing so, taking eog out of the picture)
<marco> i see... so that's not a bug
<hggdh> indeed. As persia stated, if your Id has write permissions to a directory, you can play havoc on other user's files.
<persia> It's just a side effect of a save algorithm that is very safe, but not very nice to folks expecting it not to be used.
<persia> The common solution is to add the GUID bit to the directory, and make sure folks are using permissions > 660.
<marco> ok thank you very much!
<xteejx> Evening all! Think I found a bug during recent updates: NetworkManager applet has disappeared from the top GNOME panel. How do I get it back? (Will file report too)
<hggdh> hi xteejx
<xteejx> hey hggdh :)
<hggdh> xteejx: interesting... can you check if n-m is running?
<xteejx> nm-applet is active... !?
<charlie-tca> xteejx, it seems to disappear here, but I thought that was because I have wireless cards
<charlie-tca> s/have/have no
<micahg> bug 456468
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456468 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "upgrade triggers nm-applet "resource not found" ... missing icon "nm-applet-device" (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468
<xteejx> I'm using ethernet since my atheros card doesn't work, and its still not there and this bloody window resizing in empathy is annoying
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> mine is here, but I have lost the indicator-applet every so often
<xteejx> micahg: Not same bug, I don't have any form of nm applet crash or notification
<xteejx> How do I get it back? :S
<xteejx> Tried adding it to top bar, guess its not "addable"
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I thought it was fine, since I usually remove it anyway
<xteejx> I like to know if my network is connected (ok I'm on here so it does) but nice to see it :P
<xteejx> I'll try the microshaft solution: reboot
<xteejx> microsoft...sorry ;)
<charlie-tca> ah, I use static IP's and it doesn't show anything but a missing conection for me
<persia> xteejx: It runs in the notification area: you'd have to restart nm-applet
<Damascene> any rtl user here that can help testing audacity?
<Damascene> or brobably I should ask in Lucid channel
<Damascene> probably
<xteejx> #ubuntu+1 is probably the best place to ask, yes. Is there any specific problem you are trying to address, as this channel would be able to help in that respect.
<xteejx> by problem I mean bug
<Damascene> http://uppix.net/6/7/4/3ddef7a4a4d5b6a3151ce754fa08e.png
<Damascene> see the problem
<hggdh> Damascene: missing a translation, correct?
<Damascene> hggdh, seems like missing buttons
<xteejx> What language is this?
<hggdh> Damascene: for me to say that I would have to be able to *read* arabic
<hggdh> :-)
<xteejx> hggdh, I was asking Damascene lol
<xteejx> Shouldn't this be filed against the relevant language pack for gnome?
<Damascene> arabic
<Damascene> but if you have audacity you will notice that buttons are missing
<Damascene> I don't think it's a translation issue
<xteejx> Damascene: Which buttons do you mean?
<Damascene> xteejx, do you have audacity installed?
<xteejx> I will have in 2 secs
<Damascene> you will know then :)
<Damascene> all the buttons a sound recorder use
<xteejx> I see what you mean...the EQ level graphics, the timeline ruler, buttons etc... although mine is perfectly fine in that repesct
<xteejx> *respect
<Damascene> so what should I do?
<hggdh> Damascene: look for a bug on audacity for that; not finding one, please open it via 'ubuntu-bug audacity'
<xteejx> as hggdh said, file a report against audacity
<Damascene> have any one tested it before I report?
<Damascene> you may check using this LC_ALL=ar.SA_utf-8
<Damascene> or something like that
<xteejx> I just did
<xteejx> It works perfectly fine for me in Lucid
<Damascene> you tested it with Arabic?
<xteejx> I haven't
<Damascene> I want confirmation before opening a bug
<xteejx> Can you not install an English version and try to do the same? Could be an X bug not necessarily audacity
<Damascene> could you please try  LC_ALL=ar.SA_utf-8 audacity
<Damascene> you mean to run the program in English?
<Damascene> I did no problem
<xteejx> Well there's the confirmation ;)
<Damascene> xteejx, you tested it?
<Damascene> I mean with Arabic?
<xteejx> Damascene: You just told us you tested it in Arabic and English, and the arabic didn't work. My English version works fine, which should be confirmation enough ;)
<xteejx> Actually....
<xteejx> Just reinstalled audacity again and in arabic is is fine....
<xteejx> Apart from the "Transport" menu item which is untranslated
<Damascene> and you are using Lucid?
<xteejx> Yes
<Damascene> see
<Damascene> now I don't have to report a problem :)
<xteejx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422995/
<xteejx> I would still say it is a problem. Have you searched LP for similar issues?
<Damascene> not yet
<xteejx> Is might not just be your machine, hence the need for a search ;)
<Damascene> ok, what is the version you are using
<Damascene> and could you please provide a  screen shot?
<xteejx> I don't know anywhere to paste a screen to
<xteejx> audacity version 1.3.12-2
<Damascene> http://uppix.net/ << use this
<xteejx> http://uppix.net/a/0/b/2de3d60901cf5723aa0c1b9de8296.png
<Damascene> thanks
<xteejx> np :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-27
<TViYH> ubuntu 9.10 sound doesn't work for me, it did in 9.04. no, it's not muted. any help?
<hggdh> er. Gnome-keyring-manager: where are my GPG keys?
<arand> For Bug #514498, should I simply invalidate it? Since even if I were able to reproduce it, I wouldn't want to...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514498 in linux (Ubuntu) "whole filesystem lost to corruption (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514498
<persia> No.
<persia> Reproduction may be tricky (and may require a separate install), but it's not necessarily invalid.
<persia> I'd recommend leaving it for JFo to determine what to do: it may be that someone with a scrap machine and a lot of time can replicate.
<persia> It may be fixed, or not.
<persia> It may even be expected behaviour for some classes of multiple hard-power-off.
<arand> persia: My guess is that it was pulling the plug a couple of times (with a rather long interval (days)) that caused it. But like you said, preferably I would not do it on any machine in use, even if it's on a throwaway install...
<persia> Well, you could shorten the interval by pushing the filesystem hard, but yeah, it's not the sort of thing most folk want to try to replicate.
<persia> That said, just because we don't want to try to work on a given bug doesn't make it invalid: leave it for someone else.
<arand> persia: So is it accurate to leave it as incomplete then? I still have a dd-copy of the filesystem, so if there is any further information that could be useful it might be extract-able...
<persia> You have the crashed filesystem?
<persia> If you have the real raw data, I'd recommend hunting down JFo and trying to see what, precisely, is useful to dig out of it.
<persia> (because it was JFo who set to incomplete, and I'm not sure precisely which information is being asked in the comment: it's likely just getting hit from a widely aimed script)
<arand> persia: Yes, it is an automatic message "This bug was reported a while ago..."
<persia> Yeah.  I'm not sure that the data exists to allow the bug to be fixed, but given what one has to do to replicate it, I'd recommend getting some hints from the kernel folk on precisely what information they might find useful from you, or if they think any information could be useful at all.
<persia> They're usually about in #ubuntu-kernel, and tend to be fairly friendly.
<arand> persia: Ok, I'll see what they have to say, thanks for your help!
<arand> Although, that's something for tomorrow, post-sleep.
<ddecator> nautilus keeps crashing whenever i try to open /usr/bin, and the backtrace points to a segfault in /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 so would the bug be in libglib then? just want to try and make sure i look in the right one and report to the right package
<Rune> Update-manager just popped up with some upgrades. One of them r-cran-boot is an upgrade from 1.2.42-1karmic0 to 1.2.42-1karmic0
<Rune> Why would dpkg want to upgrade that package
<Damascene> I want to create personal page on ubuntu wiki, were should I ask?
<micahg> Rune: depends where it was installed from
<Rune>      1.2.42-1karmic0 0
<Rune>         500 http://ftp5.gwdg.de karmic/ Packages
<Rune>  *** 1.2.42-1karmic0 0
<Rune>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<micahg> Rune: yeah, so you installed previously from a source that no longer exists
<sroecker> can someone please have a look at bug 529696 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529696 in brasero (Ubuntu) "brasero can't copy audio cd (useless error message) (affects: 18) (dups: 2) (heat: 102)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529696
<sroecker> brasero doesn't seem to work at all out of the box
<micahg> Rune: known bug 87114
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 87114 in apt (Ubuntu) "APT shows same-version packages as upgradable when the packages are the same version but are different (e.g. one from debian, one from ubuntu) (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87114
<kklimonda> hmm, any advanced evolution user online? :)
<kklimonda> would it be possible in evolution to have only part of filters running on new mails (and the rest of filters applied manually by pressing ctrl+y) ?
<baptistemm> kklimonda, does unticking them in the filter dialogbox can do that?
<kklimonda> good question
<kklimonda> baptistemm: no, it disables them completely
<Damascene> any one know how to create personal page on ubuntu wiki to collect some info about bugs?
<Damascene> any one know how to create personal page on ubuntu wiki to collect some info about bugs?
<kklimonda> Damascene: what do you mean by that?
<Damascene> I want to create a personal page so I collect info on my discovered bugs and to report them when I have time
<Damascene> and to collect idea about ubuntu and stuff
<kklimonda> Damascene: just go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/YourPage/Subpage and click on "Create new empty page" or use a template
<Damascene> can you give me some example
<Damascene> your own page maybe
<Damascene> wiki.ubuntu.com/damascene ?
<kklimonda> I have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKlimonda
<kklimonda> so it would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKlimonda/Bugs
<Damascene> ok thanks
<kklimonda> I don't think there is a strict rule how to name your own page.
<Damascene> I though personal page should be under subpage like /users/damasene
<Damascene> or something
<Damascene> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> Drop your fears and wave guud morning to the World! \m/
<Damascene> may some one look at these bugs
<Damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/damascene
<vish> seb128: hi.. can you close https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593434 ? it isnt a problem anymore , and bryce mentions on lp..
<ubot4> Gnome bug 593434 in general "Nautilus doesn't show 'Eject' option reliably" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * vish couldnt find pedro , hence poking seb128 
<seb128> ok
<vish> thanks.
<seb128> yw
<Rune> bug 445370 has had a solution attached since 2009-10-13. Could someone please commit the fix or comment against using the fix.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 445370 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "nscd terminates with assertion in prune_cache (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445370
<hggdh> anyone here uses the keyring and has GPG keys? if so, can you please check if you see your personal GPG keys?
<hggdh> i.e., run 'seahorse', and look there
<persia> hggdh: WFM
<hggdh> darn! All my GPG keys vanished from seahorse
<hggdh> and are still listed under 'gpg -K'
<persia> What does `gpg --list-secret-keys` show?
<persia> heh, OK.  Odd.
<persia> permissions maybe?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> no, they are correct (owner rw, no others)
<hggdh> quite weird
<davmor2> hggdh: I got mine listed still
<hggdh> hell. I am in hell.
<BUGabundo_remote> let me check
<hggdh> OK. When nothing else works, power it off, count to 10, power it on again. BRB
<BUGabundo_remote> I see mine
<BUGabundo_remote> and others
<BUGabundo_remote> bye
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<hggdh> I only see my SSH key. BRB
<hggdh> oooohh, my gnome-panel is also corrupted...
<persia> How's your filesystem doing?
<BUGabundo_remote> wb hggdh
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo_remote
<hggdh> still no GPG keys :-(
<BUGabundo_remote> and a new user, or guest session
<BUGabundo_remote> does it work?
<hggdh> will try it
<om26er> I join #ubuntu-reviewers and its empty
<om26er> any ways there is a bug whith a patch. The patch atually belongs to the other bug report what should I do?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/504771
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504771 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[empathy] the font and the font size cannot be changed (affects: 6) (heat: 40)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<om26er> should I remove patch from this bug?
<micahg> hggdh: I started an idea for UDS: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-browser-apport/, I'll fill in more details next week, didn't know if you'd be interested
<hggdh> micahg: looking at it now
<hggdh> micahg: yes, I am interested :-)
<micahg> hggdh: k, so I'll try to flush out the idea a little more next week
<hggdh> micahg: and I am thinking on how this could be generalised to other complex applications
<micahg> hggdh: I thought about that too
<atrus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/507881 is recurring for me, breaking boot. should it be reopened?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507881 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Plymouth doesn't show messages sent before the splash screen is visible (affects: 38) (dups: 4)" [High,Fix released]
<ia> hello. I know, that probably a lot of you very busy during lucid release, but however i would like to get some [any] feedback (it may be just one single comment right there [at lp] - "confirm"/"not confirm") at these couple bugs - #564137 and #565620 ; btw, as you can see, they affect not only me.
<vish> Bug #564137 and Bug #565620
<ubot4> vish: Bug 564137 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/564137 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565620 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy shows "Error sending message 'message_text': too long message" warning reguallary when sending message in some jabber conference (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565620
<vish> ia: i can confirm 564137 , but i dont use jabber though
<vish> ia: for the empathy bug , you can confirm it yourself , just add a comment "Confirming bug due to comment from Sergey V. Udaltsov mentioning the same issue"
<ia> vish: could you, please, mark #564137 , that "this bug affects you too" in such case? btw, pretty strange thing ( about #564137 ) - i see, that lp says, that "this report is public", but looks like ubot4 doesn't agree with that :-)
<vish> ia: ubot4 is crazy sometimes ;p  btw , confirmed the compiz bug
<ia> vish: ok, thanks. Now, what would you advice to paying attention from some developers for triaging and fixing these bugs?
<vish> ia: bribe them?
<vish> ;p
<vish> ia: i'm skeptical about the compiz bug though.. not sure how soon it will be fixed.. the empathy bug probably needs to be sent upstream
<om26er> ia, maybe send that empathy bug upstream?
<vish> om26er: was just about to ping you ;)
<om26er> hmm
<om26er> ia, how can I reproduce that bug?
<om26er> vish, that ubutnu-review channel dont seem to open
<vish> om26er: you tried the wrong channel name :)  its  #ubuntu-reviews
<om26er> aarg!
 * om26er now forgot the question
<ia> om26er: are you talking about empathy bug? Here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/565620 , in "bug description" see section "how to reproduce this bug" - this 'works' for you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565620 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy shows "Error sending message 'message_text': too long message" warning reguallary when sending message in some jabber conference (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<om26er> are there jabber rooms?
<vish> ia: do mention why you confirmed the bug... usually a reporter shouldnt confirm their own bug
<atrus> yes, usually referred to as "conferences" or "multi-user chats"
<ia> vish: oh, ok.
<om26er> ia, the question here is how do I join a conference. anyways I think there might already be an upstream bug for that (searching now)
<ia> om26er: menubar in Empathy : Room -> Join... , then select Server: (for example, conference.jabber.org) and Room: (i don't know, maybe the problem that sometimes text message not in english, so i don't know, which the best way to test and triage this bug, and don't know which room suite for such testing)
<om26er> ia, ok I will ask this at #empathy at freenode tomorrow
<ia> om26er: ok, thanks.
<jcastro> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<vish> om26er: haha , just noticed we are on a streak :D
<jcastro> bdmurray: I've volunteered someone from the bug team (currently you), would this time work for you?
<om26er> vish, bring it on ;)
<om26er> vish, I never knew its been 16weeks
<om26er> seems like I just started triaging
<Stephen37> Hi everyone, I would like to know if only I have the issue with audio playback in Rhytmbox, in every song every 3-4 seconds there is a 1 millisecond stop, usually when the processor is at 100%.
<Damascene> I keep getting I can't report a problem with the kernel because it's a not a genuine ubuntu package
<Stephen37> in Ubuntu 10.04
<Damascene> this is the second time I'm asking about this here
<Damascene> Linux tester01-laptop 2.6.32-21-generic-pae #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 09:39:35 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<vish> Damascene: you are using a ppa?
<om26er> Damascene, I think because thats not a genuine package
<om26er> Damascene, why are you using pae kernel?
<Damascene> I didn't use anything
<yofel> -pae is official
<Damascene> I've not played with the kernel
<Damascene> I'm using netbook and I'm afraid it will be one more bug for Asus Eee
<vish> Stephen37: i notice it too..  do you use the system for long hrs?
<vish> Damascene: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stephen37> I've just booted 30 minutes ago to test the release candidate.
<Stephen37> And I've got this really huge problem.
<Stephen37> I am running it live from a usb stick.
<om26er> it can be bug 527026
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527026 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport is unable to report a bug on a kernel that you are not booted into (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527026
<yofel> Damascene: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic-pae ?
<Damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/423513/
<vish> Stephen37: ah.. check in sysmonitor which process is using high cpu?
<Stephen37> vish rhytmbox is strangely sleeping even if it plays music with pulseaudio too, they use only 20 % of cpu in total
<Damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/423514/
<Damascene> yofel,
<Stephen37> nothing else uses it more than 10%
<vish> Stephen37: you mentioned "processor is at 100%" , try to watch causes the spike
<vish> watch what*
<yofel> Damascene: that seems ok, something is wrong in apport after all then
<Stephen37> vish: There is only one problem, at the Resources I see 100% after every click I do, in Processes I can add up to only 30% of processor usage in total.
<yofel> om26er: and that is expected behaviour, the kernel hook needs the logs, and for that you need to be running the kernel
<vish> Stephen37: not sure .. better to file a bug in RB
<An_Ony_Moose> When shutting down from login, it asks me for a password claiming that another user is already logged in; This is not the case. Additionally, it does *not* ask for a password when shutting down from the login screen. Which package should I report a bug for?
<Stephen37> vish: I think the problem is in the kernel with pulseaudio, not only rhytmbox has this problem, anything that uses pulseaudio has it, for example audacious and exaile.
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: any you are not logged in via console?
<hggdh> s/any/and/
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, no, gdm session
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: what does 'who' give you?
<vish> Stephen37: might be.. I'v been trying to downgrade kernels since yesterday to try and catch when this was working correctly.. but no luck .. this was working fine a month ago in Lucid
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, my name... twice
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: what are the terminals shown?
<An_Ony_Moose> one on tty8 and once on pts/0
<hggdh> specially the ttys
<Stephen37> vish I've had the same problem when I installed 9.10, but after some time the problem dissapeared and reapeared, but now I want to file a bug.
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: indeed weird
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: what UBuntu version?
<vish> Stephen37: when you file the bug , could you mention the bug# ?
<An_Ony_Moose> 10.04 RC, standard (but with some kubuntu and all ubuntu-studio packages installed)
<An_Ony_Moose> One weirdness about my system is that I configured www-data (apache daemon user) as a standard user.
<Stephen37> vish The only one problem is that there are a lot of reasons why this happens, OSS or ALSA makes the playback smoother but there is a decrease in quality, ok, I'll tell you the bug number.
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: this *might* have an impact, IDN
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, however I also stopped apache and it still happened
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: try to reboot, when you get the window asking for a passphrase, jump to tty1, log in, and find the programme name
<Damascene> so it's a problem with apport and we are not going to do anything?
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, one problem: using the terminal interface of TTYs doesn't work either >.>
<hggdh> then we can easily find the package (via apt-find)
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: oh, you mean you cannot access the ttys?
<vish> Damascene: what can we do ? ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, when switching to a terminal TTY, it looks to me like it sends data at a different resolution without telling the monitor to change it
<Damascene> I don'
<Damascene> vish, I don't know. tell me what to do?
<hggdh> sounds like kernel modesetting is bad
<vish> Damascene: better file a bug, saying "you cant file a bug" .. :D
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: can you switch to another window?
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, what do you mean?
<vish> Damascene:  in apport
<Damascene> vish, so no one reported this before?
<An_Ony_Moose> by switching to another window
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: opening a terminal session (gnome-terminal, or whatever you like)
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, yes.
<vish> Damascene: well , someone has to check lp and usually the person affected checks for an existing bug.. ;)
<yofel> Damascene: I'm just running -21-generic here and I can report a bug with ubuntu-bug linux just fine
 * vish too
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: then try to reboot; when you see the request to enter a passphrase, jump to gnome-terminal, and find out the name of the programme
<Damascene> yofel, I don't do it manually
<Damascene> I should try that though
<An_Ony_Moose> the request appears only once the rest of the session is already closed, hggdh
<yofel> Damascene: how or what did you try to report then?
<An_Ony_Moose> but I've changed grub's config so it sets the display mode to 1280x1024... I'
<An_Ony_Moose> m assuming that it will also have an effect on the tty terminal resolution, so I'll test that
 * An_Ony_Moose reboots
<Damascene> yofel, it comes after starting the machine saying something wrong happened to the kernel
<Damascene> it was just about 10 days ago
<yofel> Damascene: can you pastebin 'ls -l /var/crash' ?
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: darn!
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, DARN! Even worse: grub will no longer load because I edited some partitions
<An_Ony_Moose> I ran update-grub afterwards, but no, it still expected a bootable filesystem :(
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: oh, this is worse. You did not run 'sudo update-grub'?
 * An_Ony_Moose boots live CD
<An_Ony_Moose> yes I did
<Damascene> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/423519/
<hggdh> eeeeck!
<An_Ony_Moose> can I fix it by chrooting in the live CD then retrying update-grub?
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: yes, you should be able to
<Damascene> first time I came here I've been told it's because the kernel is old and I'm not updated
<yofel> Damascene: well, those are -20 oops reports, you need to run -20 to report them
<An_Ony_Moose> okay. do symlinks work for creating the block device links in a chroot, hggdh ?
<yofel> Damascene: this could be handled more gracefully though :/
<yofel> Damascene: if they didn't happen with -21 so far just delete them
<Damascene> so I should report problem with apport not handling old reports in a good way yofel ?
<Stephen37> Why the ubuntu RC lacks the ubuntu-bug application ? That means we can't file bugs related to it ?
<Stephen37> *It
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: all you need to to boot and go to rescue
<An_Ony_Moose> boot up and go to rescue?
<An_Ony_Moose> :/
<An_Ony_Moose> the grub rescue prompt that pops up?
<yofel> Stephen37: what rc are you using? apport isn't installed by default on servers, but it should be there on desktop installations
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, I'm in the grub rescue> prompt
<Stephen37> yofel I am using the default desktop pc release candidate
<An_Ony_Moose> what do I do now?
<yofel> Stephen37: ok, what does 'apt-cache policy apport-gtk' give you?
<hggdh> An_Ony_Moose: no it was the rescue option on the install menu
<Stephen37> yofel, apport-gtk: Installed:..., strangely it didn't open when I tried it in the run
<An_Ony_Moose> hggdh, grub failed and gave me the grub rescue> prompt
<An_Ony_Moose> but I managed to boot ubuntu
<An_Ony_Moose> insmod /boot/grub/normal.mod
<An_Ony_Moose> normal
<An_Ony_Moose> then I could boot
<An_Ony_Moose> now I'm going to update-grub and see if it works
<yofel> Stephen37: odd, just running ubuntu-bug should give you a selection window...
<yofel> as it does here
<yofel> or give you an error window if you don't have the symptoms installed
<Stephen37> yofel, it works like that but when I put in a package, like I used to do it didn't, I am not so experienced so by not seeing the Report in System I supposed it isn't installed. , only the command works
<yofel> the 'Report a problem...' menu entry in the main menu was removed as it was broken
<yofel> and what package did you try?
<Stephen37> rhytmbox
<seb128> yofel, it was not broken no
<seb128> yofel, stable users just usually have questions rather than clear bug report so they are directed to the answer tracker
<yofel> ah right
<An_Ony_Moose> what the... The menu for shutting down/logging off/rebooting has gone? O_o
<An_Ony_Moose> meh. How do I get grub to "forget" about a once-existant partition?
<hggdh> is it still in /etc/fstab?
<An_Ony_Moose> oops, wrong channel, but *checks*
<An_Ony_Moose> aaand, no.
<simar> hey could anyone tell how can I post a bug that the brightness of laptop having nvidia graphics card , connot be controlled by function keys ...
<simar> ????
<ivoks> that's not relevant to video card
<ivoks> but to laptop model
<simar> ivoks but i think all laptops having nvidia g.c have the problem
<ivoks> one doesn't change brightness of video card
<simar> ivoks by the way mine is sony vaio vpc-cw series
<ivoks> instead one changes brightness of lcd/monitor/crt
<ivoks> i'm not sure what subsystem is exactly responisble for that
<ivoks> probably dbus
<simar> ivoks how could i post the bug using ubuntu-bug  .... i mean which package does it belongs to ????
<ivoks> or udev
<ivoks> udev
<simar> ivoks, But please guide me how can i report the problem ...  I am a new user
<ivoks> if it's wrong, udev maintainers will reassign it to correct tool
<ivoks> simar: just run 'ubuntu-bug'
<simar> ivoks, ubuntu-bug udev ??? is it??
<ivoks> no, just ubuntu-bug
<ivoks> that will start wizzard
<simar> ivoks, ya i got it ,then
<yofel> jibel: would bug 564308 still be possible for lucid or is it too late/not sru stuff?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 564308 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Error in dpkg-architecture man page (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564308
<yofel> can someone reproduce bug 570907?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570907 in apport (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] apport hangs when canceling a rhythmbox report (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570907
<jibel> yofel, too late for the final release, the deadline was sunday.
<yofel> ok
<trinikrono> hey all
<arand> yofel: Unable to reproduce 570907 on my lucid vbox
<yofel> odd, I can reproduce it on my i386 and my amd64 box, maybe apport-kde related
<yofel> yes, apport-kde. -gtk works fine
<eddie_> ciao
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-28
<_0R10N> <hggdh>: hey, you're there?
<hggdh> _0R10N: yes, I am
<_0R10N> <hggdh> I applied a few hours to become a member of the bugsquad.. and you declined me. Apparently I missed one or more steps, I would like to know, if it's not much asking, what did I miss?
<hggdh> hum. What is your LP id?
<_0R10N> augusto-orion
<_0R10N> <hggdh> augusto-orion
<hggdh> _0R10N: oh, OK. You did not sign the CoC (Code of Conduct)
<_0R10N> <hggdh> yeahp! I least I think I did
<hggdh> let me check again
<hggdh> _0R10N: no, you did not
<hggdh> :-)
<_0R10N> :(
<_0R10N> <hggdh> ok, I'll start over!
<hggdh> _0R10N: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<_0R10N> <hggdh> many thanks!!!
<hggdh> if you sign it now (and subscribe to the ML) I will aprove you
<_0R10N> <hgghd> great!!!
<_0R10N> <hggdh> it's like a 5 minutes offer??? lol
<hggdh> _0R10N: a bit more ;-)
<_0R10N> <hggdh>I hope so!!!... I'm just submitting the content of the signed file I've created
<_0R10N> <hggdh> I think it's done!
<_0R10N> <hggdh> :)
<hggdh> _0R10N: checking now
<_0R10N> <hggdh> great!!!
<hggdh> _0R10N: you are all set. Thank you for helping :-)
<_0R10N> <hggdh> many thankssssss!!!! I'm so happy!!!
<_0R10N> I'll be back in 5
<_0R10N> :)
<_0R10N> :)
<_0R10N> :)
<hggdh> _0R10N: rest assured that *we* are also happy. All help is welcome
<_0R10N> I'm back now! I had to go to the store
<ddecator> is selecting "Normal" or "Extra" from visual effects supposed to prompt the installation of compiz if it isn't already on the system?
<Mblackwell> Sorry if I seem a bit off. I'm posting from text messages. Buddy of mine can't boot. Last messages are ureadahead terminating with status 5, udevd failing to create queue file, and udev terminating with status 1, respawing, then terminating with status 2
<Mblackwell> he'd just upgraded, and done a reboot
<Mblackwell> he can't get a console without a live cd, and he's already chrooted the partitions
<Mblackwell> and checked against the repository list
<Mblackwell> (as well as reinstalled udev, plymouth, different stock kernels, etc)
<Mblackwell> Anyone have a thought?
<BUGabundo_remote> ping-pong, Moon-Sun \o/
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey kk
<maja87> hi
<jarnos> How do you  report a bug concerning the installer of ubuntu lucid? (I use desktop cd)
<alvin> I think the package is called ubiquity. Not sure, I always use the alternate cd
<yofel> live disk: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<yofel> alternate uses debian-installer
<alvin> I'd like to attract a bit of attention to bug 563895. Some servers will die tomorrow and that's not pretty.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Disk not found when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<nigelbabu> alvin: please do not confirm your own bugs.
<nigelbabu> just because it happens on another server doesn't mean its not something specific to you.
<alvin> I have sought out people to do it, but have now just build another server. In this case, I'm very sure.
<nigelbabu> Used the same isntallation media?
<alvin> After all, it's fresh install, and 1 command (lvcreate) after the install. Very easy to reproduce.
<alvin> No
<nigelbabu> same image?
<alvin> One server was fresh (RC1) install, the other is an upgrade from karmic
<alvin> What I'm saying is: tomorrow, upgrades will kill servers with RAID1
<nigelbabu> hm
<alvin> Feel free to set the bug to new again. After all, I did confirm myself, but there is another person who has mentioned it affected him.
<nigelbabu> if you can ask him to confirm it would be great.
<nigelbabu> then I can set an importance for the bug
<alvin> I'll just ask in the bug. I think it was persia or jordan_U that reproduced it. Can't reach them on IRC now
<nigelbabu> p e r s i a should be around
<alvin> Ah, good. You already asked in the bug
<persia> I've had hardware issues with the machine on which I wanted to reproduce that, and I'm unwilling to go through the reinstall and upgrade on theo other machines.
 * persia still intends to reproduce, and hopefully track down, but would welcome someone else trying.
<alvin> I'll ask on the ubuntu-server mailinglist
<nigelbabu> great :)
<yofel> seb128: could you take a look at bug 465681 if you have time? wouldn't it be possible to stick the packgages together?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465681 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Menu item not removed by removing "evolution" (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465681
<seb128> yofel, no
<seb128> yofel, not sure what would be an elegant way to fix the issue
<seb128> yofel, we should have the desktop entry in the same binary than the software but that doesn't solve the issue of having the data binary not being cleaned when uninstalling the software
<yofel> ah
<_0R10N> Hi everybody!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> hey _0R10N
<BUGabundo_remote> what can we do for you today0?
<_0R10N> <BUGabundo_remote>I joined the squad yesterday...
<BUGabundo_remote> cool
<BUGabundo_remote> welcome
<BUGabundo_remote> keep up the good work then
<bullgard4> Iforgot what package to report a bug to that did not occur in Karmic but occurs in Lucid after '~sudo update-manager -d'?
<_0R10N> <BUGabundo_remote>: thank you!!!
<yofel> bullgard4: what's the bug?
<yofel> if anything that should be tagged as 'regression-potential' and change it into regression-release if it's still there tomorrow
<bullgard4> yofel: My computer reports a floppy disk present while I do not have a floppy disk drive.
<yofel> that one... I heard of it, but I don't know what causes it
<bullgard4> yofel: I consider this a regression.
<_0R10N> bullgard: the bug is already reported -> Bug #459950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 459950 in linux (Ubuntu) "Detects "Floppy Drive" but no floppy drive in computer (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 52)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459950
<_0R10N> ubot: lol
<bullgard4> yofel: I do not know what to do with your statement: "if anything that should be tagged as 'regression-potential' and change it into regression-release if it's still there tomorrow." I consider this error a regression. But my question was: "What package should I direct my error report to?"
<yofel> well, what I meant is that it should be tagged, but I have no idea what package that would be in as I don't know enough about the issue (linux sounds plausible though)
<yofel> _0R10N: what about ubot?
 * yofel pats ubot4
<_0R10N> bullgard4: if your problem consist in removing the icon from the panel, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456915
<_0R10N> yofel: nothing.. we both reply to XX, addressing the same bug report...
<yofel> _0R10N: he is triggerd by a 'bug xxxx' statement
<yofel> bug 459950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 459950 in linux (Ubuntu) "Detects "Floppy Drive" but no floppy drive in computer (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 52)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459950
<bullgard4> _ORION, yofel Thank you very much for your help.
<_0R10N> bullgard4: you're welcome!
<duleep> hi
<duleep> any tool there bugs report
<duleep> in ubuntu
<duleep> i have problem in network connection
<BUGabundo_remote> duleep: $ubuntu-bug network-manager
<duleep> thanks thats great one
<BUGabundo_remote> np
<BUGabundo_remote> duleep: and ping asac with the bug id
<duleep> ok
<caravena> Hello JFo
<JFo> hi caravena
<caravena> JFo, see my bug please pedro_ is my friend of Chile https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15839
<ubot4> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15839 in Power-Sleep-Wake "Not work hibernate and suspend in Sony Vaio VGN-NS130FE" [Normal,Reopened]
<caravena> JFo, my bug reference en LP:	 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/568655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568655 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Not work hibernate and suspend in Sony Vaio VGN-NS130FE (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * JFo looks
<JFo> caravena, I see John Linville has reopened the upstream report
<JFo> I've set your bug to Confirmed/Medium
<JFo> is there more you were wanting from me caravena?
<caravena> not, JFo thanks =)
<JFo> caravena, my pleasure :-)
<Azoff> hello
<Azoff> What can I do to help resolving this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/570700
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570700 in lirc (Ubuntu) "lirc-modules-source-0.8.6-0ubuntu4: lirc_dev-2.6.33.patch breaks lirc-nct677x-src (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<baptistemm_> hi ladies & gentlemen
<baptistemm_> how should I proceed to propose a fix for lucid-proposed?
<micahg> baptistemm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<baptistemm_> thanks micahg
<arand> Bug #571407  Should this one be Fix Released and have a confimed Karmic taget instead?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571407 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 1.97 doesn't parse the 1.98 grub.cfg correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571407
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-29
<arand> The "Additional plugins are required" firefox message, that part of the firefox package, or something else in ubuntu?
<arand> I had a (for screen-reader, fatal) at-spi crash, however apport refused to report it, is there any way to make sure to catch it?
 * sjn is wondering if he's found a dependency bug in the perl-modules package
<sjn> CPAN.pm isn't very useful out-of-the box without libwww-perl and libyaml-perl
<bbordwell> Is there anyone here VERY familiar with debugging using gdb that is willing to help me?
<dholbach> Packaging Training: Fixing small bugs in Ubuntu: in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom - http://is.gd/bLixO
<thekorn> good morning, and happy {release,hug}-day everybody!
<kklimonda> hey :)
<ddecator> oh hey, it's a bug day..
<nigelbabu> ddecator: also release day ;)
<nigelbabu> hence the no-package bugs I suppose
<ddecator> nigelbabu: right. that i don't care as much about since i've been on lucid since a3 =p
<thekorn> is it out? is it out?
<ddecator> -_-
<ddecator> anyone here that can help me with valgrind?
<ara> morning all!
<ddecator> morning ara
 * vish wonders why valgrind was named so.. since /grind/ things to a halt?
<ddecator> ha, first bugday bug in a while...i'm actually kind of ashamed of that =\
<vish> ddecator: running valgrind for firefox ?
<ddecator> vish: nah, nautilus bug i filed. the valgrind process was ending before nautilus crashed, but the log was full and had a ton of errors, so i just attached it as-is to my report
<vish> anyone receiving same bug mail twice or more?
<vish> i'm noticing Bug 571181 , which has confused folks in #launchpad they mention it might be yahoo related
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571181 in malone "LP sends same mail several times [bug mail and maling list mails] (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571181
<ddecator> vish: i haven't noticed anything like that
<vish> might be stupid yahoo :/
<ddecator> gmail =)
<Rune> Whenever I use dch -i it grabs my name from /etc/passwd and uses username@host as my email despite that I have set DEBEMAIL="some@mail.net" and DEBFULLNAME="name" in ~/.devscripts
<Rune> Anyone else that have the same problem?
<bbordwell> rune, do you have "export debmail=some@mail.net"?
<aburch> Rune: IIRC that are environment variables, not variables set in devscripts.conf
<Rune> aburch, indeed thanks
<Rune> though I don't quite understand the decision not to have them read from .devscripts
<ddecator> Rune: #ubuntu-packaging has a lot of people good with that kind of stuff. they might not know the answer to that question, but packaging-related questions you have are more likely to get answered there =)
<Rune> ddecator, thanks
<mistrynitesh> please have a look at bug 570734, I had marked it against gnome-power-manager and asked the original reporter to do 'apport-collect 570734'
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570734 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness can not be set to maximum (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570734
<mistrynitesh> original reporter has attached the reports--- so what is the next step? --- should i mark it triaged?
<ddecator> mistrynitesh: you can look for dupes, see if you can reproduce it and possibly add more information that narrows down the cause
<mistrynitesh> ddecator: yes, it seems there would be duplicates, but can't reproduce as I don't have a laptop
<ddecator> mistrynitesh: well then you can look for dupes at least. it can't be set to triaged until there is enough detailed information for the developers to be able to know what needs to be fixed. generally, apport information really helps that, but it's a lot of info to look through, so if we can find a way to narrow down the possibilities it can help them a lot =)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey huckle barry
<ddecator> heya BUGabundo_remote
<bbordwell> mistrynitesh, also if the bug needs to be forwarded upstream you should do so
<bbordwell> if you can reproduce it, otherwise ask the original reporter to do so
<ddecator> bbordwell: good point, forgot this was a gnome report, haha
 * ddecator is a little tired
<ddecator> actually, on that note, i'm gonna get to bed. night/morning all, enjoy the release, but don't forget about the bug day =)
<kermiac> night ddecator :)
<bilalakhtar> I just now applied to join the bugsquad team and have sent a mail to the mailing list.
<bilalakhtar> I just now applied to join the bugsquad team and have sent a mail to the mailing list. Can someone approve my request to join the team?
<om26er> bilalakhtar, you could wait for a few hours. someone will certainly do that
<bilalakhtar> om26er: thanks for that.
<om26er> np :)
<vish> bilalakhtar: have you tried lp to join .. iirc it was open for new members to autojoin [not sure how it works though]
<bilalakhtar> vish: I have already applied to join in lp
<nigelbabu> vish: bug squad is moderated now
<vish> nigelbabu: there was some mention of allowing auto-join due the the mail load
<nigelbabu> vish: it was auto-renew
<nigelbabu> argh self renew
<keffie_jayx> hello guys, I just got a friend to file a report on some issues with the kernel and 10.04, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/545339, i can't seem to find the wiki entry on how to improve bug reports and specifically the part for kernel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 545339 in linux (Ubuntu) "irq 20: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged]
<keffie_jayx> could anyone poing me in the right direction with the improving a bug report?
<kermiac> keffie_jayx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<keffie_jayx> thanks
<kermiac> np :)
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems (affects: 6) (heat: 46)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nigelbabu> bug 423252
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423252 in sudo (Kairos Linux) (and 14 other projects) "NSS using LDAP+SSL breaks setuid applications like su and sudo (affects: 29) (heat: 218)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423252
<pvandewyngaerde> hello,   is anyone else having the problem that on a console you cannot use the loadkeys command  and it gives a long list of error messages ? one line for keyboard layout 0 -> 127,  and then : access denied,   KDSKBENT: action not allowed, loadkeys cannot release keyboard layout 128
<pvandewyngaerde> as root it does work
<pvandewyngaerde> hello anyone ?
<aburch> nigelbabu: Hehe, that one is fun.  But upstream considers it a feature.
<nigelbabu> aburch: hehe, I was doing nothing with the bug.  It turns twice when I queried LP via API
<nigelbabu> turns out it has a karmic and lucid task
<aburch> Well, I guess I can at least link to the Debian bug report in libgcrypt for this.
<BUGabundo_remote> yay for more mono rant :(
<kklimonda> where?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: ^
<BUGabundo_remote> +1
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: ^
<thebishop> any news on the GLX memory leak issue?  will it be fixed today?
<Pici> thebishop: er, that was already fixed.
<thebishop> Pici, yeah?  do I need to manually reinstall glx?
<Pici> thebishop: if you've been updating you should already have the update.
<thebishop> Pici, that's what i'd expect, but it's not what happened for me
<yofel> thebishop: what does 'glxinfo | grep GLX\ version' give you?
<thebishop> yofel, The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<thebishop> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<yofel> then install it and check if you have glx 1.2 or 1.4, you're only affected by the GEM leak if you have 1.4
<thebishop> yofel, ok
<simar> is not today the bugday
<vish> thebishop: what do you get with ~$ cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/gem_objects
<thebishop> vish, objects \ 1715 objects \ 75587584 object bytes \ 19 pinned \ 12902400 pin bytes \ 59248640 gtt bytes \ 234881024 gtt total
<vish> thebishop: no leak there ;)
<vish> " 75587584 object bytes " is OK
<vish> heh better than mine even ;p
<thebishop> vish, yeah, i didn't think I was affected by the leak per se, but i am affected by not having GLX
<vish> there is another leak in the kernel though! well atleast for me .. if i use .33 no problems for me
<vish> similar happened during karmic as well . :s the karmic kernel was a problem and only the lucid one was good for me.. [had nautilus problems due to kernel]
<thebishop> vish, do you know offhand if atl1c supports gigabit ethernet yet in *33?
<vish> thebishop: nope..
<vish> thebishop: i mean , i dont know :)
<thebishop> gotcha
<qense> Congratulations to all of you for this wonderful release! Without the Bug Squad Lucid wouldn't have been what it has become.
<yofel> simar: sure is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100429
<micahg> qense: not released yet AFAIK
<qense> micahg: Ah, well, then I'll congratulate you with this morning's build. ;)
<yofel> well, not much difference from out point of view
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<yofel> next week is open week and then I'll have some time to work on the backlog :)
<dgtombs> anybody know what program handles an XF86Eject key press?
<dgtombs> in gnome
<om26er> gsd?
<dgtombs> that's my first guess
<dgtombs> looks like it's g-s-d from the source (part of media keys)
<mistrynitesh> does xubuntu also uses gnome-power-manager? if there is a problem in setting brightness in xubuntu, which package should it be reported against?
<charlie-tca> depends on the version, 9.10 uses xfce4-power-manager
<mistrynitesh> for lucid?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> same, xfce4-power-manager
<mistrynitesh> in bug 555709 the reporter uses xubuntu, yet it is reported against gnome-power-manager. Should it be changed to xfce4-power-manager
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555709 in xorg (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Laptop display maximum dim at startup (affects: 5) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555709
<charlie-tca> Need to make sure he did not add gnome-power-manager.
<charlie-tca> If you add Xubuntu-desktop to gnome, you still have it
<mistrynitesh> actually looking at the list of bugs having problem with brightness setting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager?field.searchtext=bright&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&f
<mistrynitesh> oops! how do i post this long link?
<yofel> mistrynitesh: http://tinyurl.com
<mistrynitesh> http://tinyurl.com/3yo3kqj
<mistrynitesh> :)
<mistrynitesh> so coming to the point, if all the variants of ubuntu has the problem regarding brightness settings, should it be reported against g-p-m, or something more basic?
<charlie-tca> It could be hardware related, gnome-power-manager, xfce4-power-manger, or the kernel, actually. There is no universal package without checking the logs to find out where the issue is in each report
<malev> ping om26er
<bbordwell> alright I have bug 571021 which is a dup of 546655, but Sebastian bacher has changed the importance of bug 571021 to high so I am not sure if I should mark it as a dup since he is looking at it. I told him in a comment that it was a dup but he did not mark it as such
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/546655
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/571021
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571021 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Eject's CD with error when trying to burn mp3 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571021
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546655 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Creating an audio CD fails (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571021 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Eject's CD with error when trying to burn mp3 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [High,New]
<bbordwell> Anyone know what I should do?
<om26er> bbordwell, you could mark the other one duplicate of the high priority one
<bbordwell> om26er, will that automatically reassign the upstream bug?
<om26er> bbordwell, no you will have to do that by hand
<om26er> bbordwell, and you sure both are same?
<BUGabundo_remote> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS released
<BUGabundo_remote> congrats everyone
<_0R10N> :)
<bbordwell> oh well, I can do it manualy if it does not
<thekorn> congrats to the hardest working team in show-business - the bugsquad - for the best ubuntu ever (tm)
<thekorn> thanks everybody ;)
<strada> Hi.  I can't login to launchpad/openID because of an internal server error :-(
<persia> The servers are massively overloaded just now.  Try again tomorrow.
<yofel> at least the wiki opens again
<strada> ok. not a good time to take part at the Bug Day... I guess all world is downloading ubuntu 10.04 ;-)
<persia> Yeah, that's about it.
<Damascene> congratulation, well done
<yofel> hm, is there a rough estimate on when bugs expiration will be turned on by the way? I follow the bug report, but nobody mentions anything else than 'probably soon'
<JFo> yofel, Expiration already works on edge. or do you mean automatic expiration?
<yofel> automatic expiration
<JFo> ah, not sure about that
<persia> yofel: I think "never".  It was on before, and lots of folks (including me) protested loudly.
<JFo> heh
<persia> yofel: Some other projects use it though.
<JFo> I use expiration on kernel bugs
<JFo> but not automatically
<yofel> persia: they do seem to want to turn it on again if you trust bug 333521
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 333521 in malone "Enable bugs expiration for Ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333521
<persia> Looks like I have to complain again.
<persia> Last time it closed >100 of my bugs that were still replicable and valid in the stable release just because nobody looked at them except to do the automated "please try again", which I ignored because they were pointlessly obvious things like spelling errors or misconfigurations which were completely unchanged.
<persia> It's also philosophically a bad idea because instead of listing the bugs as known open bugs that nobody has gotten around to yet, it falsely implies that they are either fixed or not bugs.  This annoys users.
<deryck> persia, hi. that's the point of the "expired" status being added.  to make these bugs easier to find now, not treat them as invalid.
<persia> Beyond just being annoying, it actively reinforces the concept of separation between users and those who help make the distribution happen: rather than folks asking "Nobody is looking at my bug: how can I help get it fixed" folks get told "Your bug is bad" and select a different software solution.
<persia> deryck: That doesn't help the user experience in any way.
<deryck> persia, I think it helps some.  To what degree it helps could be debatable, sure.
<persia> deryck: It helps the triagers experience, but triagers tend to be fairly comfortable working around things: it's the new user to whom we have to present the idea that 1) we care, and 2) we're budy and would appreciate their help.
<persia> deryck: Tell me a story about an end user who is happy with a bug being marked expired.
<persia> I may just not be imaginative enough.
<deryck> persia, I'm not saying anyone will dance in the street saying "yay, my bug expired."
<deryck> but it can be done in a way that is informative and not offensive, IMO.
<persia> I don't need dancing in the streets :)  I just have not been able to come up with any way in which it improves the experience for end-users, and have a number in which it makes it less pleasing.
<persia> Any example of how an end-user's total experience is improved by bug expiry would reduce my vociferousness.
<persia> Even a small improvement.
<deryck> persia, the user sees the email saying the bug expired, thinks "oh, I meant to add a comment explaining FOO and never did," and updates the bug and moves it forward.
<persia> Does it move it forward?  Do we have any means of capturing this data?
<persia> Do we have a way that triagers can examine recently unexpired bugs to avoid them timing out again?
<deryck> persia, hypothetically moves it forward, i.e. it's no longer expired and someone is able to look at it again with new info.
<persia> Most of the expirable bugs I've encountered suffered from lack of triager time, not lack of reporter feedback.
<deryck> persia, we have another bug about toggling to confirmed automatically when the reporter responds.  this will help the case you cite here, I think.  it could be made to work with expired status, too.
<deryck> toggle from Incomplete-->Confirmed is the current plan, which is why I mean it could be made to work with Expired, too.
<persia> Would it be possible to roll that out at the same time as reenbling expiry?  Consider the difficulties inherent in attempting to roll out a third time if it's turned off again due to complaints.
<deryck> persia, I think we could, yes.  The Expired status is rolling out with next week's LP release, but automatic expiring is not happening until we have time to communicate it well.
<persia> Oh, good.  That sounds like something that could work.
<persia> Thinking about it, I wonder if they shouldn't move back to New: just because a reporter responded doesn't mean that it's confirmed not to be a local issue (e.g. PPA software).
<deryck> I'm looking for the bug now to update with that suggestion.
<deryck> as for Confirmed vs. New that seemed to me to be the common convention, but if not, I'm not wedded to Confirmed.
<persia> Do you happen to know that bug number?  I'd like to comment there on the Confirmed/New bit, but I'm not firmly attached to any specific answer.
<deryck> persia, looking for it now.  At a coffee shop, so terribly slow connection.
<deryck> an lp speed doesn't help that
<persia> deryck: No worries.  If you bump into it next week, and tell me then, it's just as good :)
<persia> Asking LP to search for it now would be painful if you were sitting in the data centre.
 * deryck hears the browser saying "I think I can, I think I can..."
<deryck> persia, bug 569298
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569298 in malone "Toggle to CONFIRMED for bugs with response from bug reporter (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569298
<persia> Wow!  Thanks for hunting.
<deryck> np
<simar> Could anyone help me ... plz
<yofel> simar: what's your problem?
<BUGabundo> everning ppl of the intertubes! we came to conquer
<bbordwell> Does anyone know what the deal is with bugs showing up twice in launchpad?
<charlie-tca> Got an example?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: we conquered, I think?
<BUGabundo> well, I lost +1 :|
<BUGabundo> can't stay with 1800 users screaming in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling
<charlie-tca> bad enough with 500 in =1
<charlie-tca> fingers must be tired. missed the shift
<charlie-tca> bbordwell: if they have more than one package under 'affects' they will show up once for each package
<bbordwell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<bbordwell> most of the new bugs there show up twice for me, same bug number, only affecting one package
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've already left +1 few days ago - too much noise
<BUGabundo> shame on you
<bbordwell> charlie-tca, are you getting the same behavior or is it just some quirk?
<charlie-tca> That is weird. Maybe file a bug against launchpad for it
<bbordwell> charlie-tca, I have never figured out how to do that....
<bbordwell> how do you go about filing a bug against launchpad
<charlie-tca> You go to #launchpad and ask them what the package is to file against. They tell you, and then it is just like any other bug
<charlie-tca> (at least, that is my way)
<yofel> hm, good question, the bugtracker would be the malone project, but I'm not sure how the search works
<yofel> bbordwell: can you subscribe me once you've got the bug filed after you get an answer in launchpad? (yofel)
<bbordwell> yofel, sure can it may be a while though i have to leave for a couple of hours
<yofel> np
<yofel> found a nice bug while looking for a similiar report: bug 553946
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553946 in malone "Timeouts in +filebug don't let you recover your bug report (affects: 4) (heat: 16)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553946
<yofel> that's annoying...
<eldon> i've noticed evolution is really slow and  freezes when my internet connection is really slow, (artificially slow when downloading bittorrent. still, it should not be becoming unresponsive
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-30
<trinikrono> hey can i borrow a mentor for a few mins
<ddecator> trinikrono: what'd you have in mind?
<trinikrono> ddecator: well as of monday i am a bugsquad member
<ddecator> trinikrono: congrats =)
<trinikrono> so i am just looking to do some work
<trinikrono> i mostly have been setting old bugs as incomplete
<trinikrono> or where it did have enough info
<ddecator> trinikrono: is there a certain package you're interested in? (i can't remember if i asked you this before or not...)
<trinikrono> well it does not matter too much i want to learn here
<ddecator> trinikrono: alright, well a good place to start with general triage is what you've been doing, finding bugs you're comfortable with at first and asking for more information then subscribing yourself. you can also find ones you can test to see if you can confirm, and if a problem sounds like it would be common you can look for dupes. once you're comfortable with the process, you can start challenging yourself a little more =)
<trinikrono> okie i was wondering about something
<trinikrono> say i wanted to show you a bug
<trinikrono> i see people do a thing where it comes up as a link in here
<trinikrono> with the number
<ddecator> yup, that's thanks to ubot4
<trinikrono> ah
<ddecator> just type "bug <number>" and it automatically does it
<trinikrono> lemme try that
<ddecator> you can also do "mozilla <number>" and "gnome <number>" for upstream (not sure what else is supported)
<trinikrono> bug 559624
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 559624 in cups (Ubuntu) "CUPS will not function as network Print Server (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559624
<trinikrono> yea can you look at this one
<trinikrono> the guy confirmed it himself
<trinikrono> i am not sure what to do with it
<ddecator> alright, one sec
<yofel> the additional ones I know of are 'freedesktop <num>' and 'debian <num>'
<trinikrono> nice
<yofel> oh, and 'kde <num>'
<ddecator> hm, it might be how he setup access to his server. you could ask him to run apport, but i'm not sure if it's a cups problem or user error. i have an ubuntu server, but i haven't used it for this, so you could as in #ubuntu-servers about how that might be properly setup. i don't know how willing people in that channel will be to look at the report, but if they're like this channel there is likely someone who will take a look =)
<ddecator> yofel: i wouldn't have guessed freedesktop..huh
<ddecator> s/as/ask
<yofel> me too, until someone posted a link and ubot said 'freedesktop bug ...' ^^
<trinikrono> aha
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> ill try that
<bbordwell> yofel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/571952
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571952 in launchpad "Bugs show up twice (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> I wonder. Why are the archives so slow now?
<persia> hggdh: Because there are so very many people upgrading today.
<ddecator> so far i'm surprised by the lack of bugmail i've gotten today..
<persia> I suspect it's a result of all the work to disable bug reporting for the final release.
<hggdh> most certainly.
 * micahg got comments on open bugs already
<arand> Hmm, I've got a slightly "annoyed" comment, which I presume might be from a developer on Bug #519541 ...I'd like to give as "friendly" as possible an answer: Am I on the wrong line here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/424937/ ??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519541 in abiword (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Abiword 2.8.1 freezes with document lost when help is clicked or F1 is pressed (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519541
<micahg> arand: if it's a bug fix only release, it might qualify for an SRU
<arand> micahg: < persia> arand: Yeah, it would need a cherrypicked fix.
<arand> micahg: Hence I got the impression that it was out of the question..
<persia> It defintely qualifies for SRU: common action can cause user data loss.
<micahg> persia: I was referring to a full version update if it's a bug fix only release
<persia> But based on the comments in the bug, I have the strong impression that just pushing the entire new upstream version into an SRU would not be accepted.
 * micahg was going to suggest contacting someone on the -sru team to see
<persia> micahg: One needs approval from the TB for that.  You happen to do a lot of wok on a team who has secured such approval for a number of your apps because upstream is incapable of generating useful patches or maintaining stable branches.  Most folk operate under different restrictions.
<persia> But yeah, asking someone actually on the SRU team is a good idea :)
<micahg> persia: all the other teams that upload new point releases have TB approval for each instance (not asking for blanket permission, just one instance)
<persia> No. e.g. GNOME and KDE have blanket permission for certain classes of update.
<micahg> persia: ah, ok
<persia> I think the kernel does too, as long as it tracks the stable kernel branch for the same version (e.g. 2.6.32.10 -> 2.6.32.12)
<rodrigo3n> hello everyone
<persia> But it's a list of something like 5-10 upstreams that have that permission.
<rodrigo3n> i just finished downloading lucid
<rodrigo3n> and during the installation process
<rodrigo3n> the install stuck in 34%
<charlie-tca> arand: that abiword bug is going to be sru'd, we are just waiting for lucid to settle
<rodrigo3n> "preparing memtest86+"
<micahg> persia: so anyone that doesn't have blanket permission for a point release update needs the TB approval for one and not the SRU team?
<arand> charlie-tca: The full 2.8.4?
<rodrigo3n> and its during 20 minutes already
<rodrigo3n> did anyone see that?
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure if it will be, crimson was working on a fix last night
<persia> micahg: *everything* needs SRU team approval.  Packages without blanket permission for new upstream releases need to undergo detailed code review of th changes to confirm it is indeed a "minimal diff" to address the outstanding issues.
<micahg> persia: that still didn't answer my question :)
<arand> charlie-tca: Ok, then me poking about will likely not help much... :)
<charlie-tca> yeah, probably true
<rodrigo3n> did everyone here upgraded from Karmic?
<rodrigo3n> successfully?
<charlie-tca> been a thorn in my side for a couple of months already
<arand> rodrigo3n: #ubuntu is probably a more appropriate channel, this one is for bug handling, not really support.
<persia> micahg: The TB grants blanket approvals, but not (typically) individual approvals.  The SRU team applies the guidance of the TB policy in reviewing each upload.  Does that make more sense?
<rodrigo3n> arand thanks, sorry. (it was because I could't get heard there)
<micahg> persia: well, so it seems like the answer is yes, the SRU team can approve it if it's minimal and appropriate
<persia> Right, but it usually has to meet the "minimal diff" rule, which this doesn't appear to do, based on comments including prior code review.
<persia> (read the bug log for more details)
<charlie-tca> arand: one thing that bothers me a lot is msevior's attitude on the bugs. He has one answer on almost all the bugs: Upgrade to the latest "version"
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, versions 2.8.2, 2.8.3, and 2.8.4 came out after we brought in the latest stable versions they had, 2.8.0 and 2.8.1
<jcastro> charlie-tca: this isn't the first time abiword has released in the middle of a freeze for us
<arand> It's the constant upstream downstream running the opposite way...
<charlie-tca> As a developer, he seems to have forgotten that 5 versions in 6 months is not so good
<charlie-tca> jcastro: but we brought in two versions after freeze
<jcastro> right, but sometimes it's hard to explain distro freezes and stuff to upstream
<charlie-tca> true
<jcastro> as far as he's concerned he's done his bit and he'd rather lecture
<charlie-tca> I have to wonder how many users they are losing when they insist on bringing new versions out so fast
<jcastro> most people are just going to use what's in the distro
<charlie-tca> That's why I opted to wait to do something when we had people trying to fix it
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> charlie-tca: there's a reason we don't just take microreleases of upstream without checking. This happened to tomboy last cycle
<jcastro> and I'm sure there are umpteen other ones
<charlie-tca> yeah, that's what I thought too
<charlie-tca> But, I also did not see any reason to jump at him every time he puts in his comment to upgrade it
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> btw I try to collect things useful for upstreams on our policies here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream
<jcastro> though I'm sure he's read it, he just doesn'
<jcastro> t agree with it
<charlie-tca> Thanks for that. I had someone request some information and I will pass it on
<jcastro> charlie-tca: if they read it and think it sucks or confusing let me know, I need more feedback on it to make sure it doesn't suck for people.
<charlie-tca> I will. I have been working with upstream on a couple of packages
<arand> I'm still thinking an "answer" is better than silence though... Would this be ok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/424945/
<charlie-tca> sure, that looks fine
<jcastro> that looks good
 * arand sends
<jcastro> dunno about "paranoia", but whatever, heh
 * charlie-tca thinks his name is getting around too much, somehow
<charlie-tca> I don't know if that is good or bad, but at least I seem to be known a little bit
<ddecator> i suppose it depends on the context
<charlie-tca> true enough
<arand> charlie-tca: Well, I just wanted to point out why I was going to "stop poking"..
<charlie-tca> probably means I need to become active ...
<charlie-tca> It's good. at least it does give some direction to it
<arand> Hmm, it's true that it could be somewhat of "his responsibility", comment, sorry, didn't intend that...
<charlie-tca> not a problem
<xpot-mobile> any known bugs/issues with 10.04?
<persia> Lots!
<xpot-mobile> so... its not safe to update then?
<persia> Seems there are 86,400 open bugs.
<persia> Oh, it's less buggy than 9.10.
<xpot-mobile> persia: haha, that gives me excitement enough to see if it breaks anything ;)
<persia> If you've a mission-critical application, you're recommended to wait until June (but then you were probably still running 8.04 anyway).  If you've a regular system, upgrade away!
<xpot-mobile> persia: sweet, thanks.  will post how it goes when I come back online.
<micahg> persia: 86k? where?
<persia> micahg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<persia> Ah, 84,600.
<micahg> persia: k, I was wondering if tehre were 2k bugs I couldn't see :)
 * persia has 86,400 hardcoded in the brain because it's the number of seconds in a day
<xpot-mobile> I will see if I can start working on a fix for bug number 1 immediately
<ddecator> xpot-mobile: that'd be great =)
<xpot-mobile> -=0)
<ddecator> when a user goes to Appearance > Visual Effects and selects Normal or Extra, should something detect if compiz isn't installed an prompt for it to be installed?
<ddecator> s/an/and
<persia> That seems like a useful enhancement, yes.  Please file a wishlist bug.
<ddecator> persia: do you know if it's already supposed to or not? i was working on a bug report that ended up being due to this, wasn't sure what the behavior was supposed to be
<persia> I think it *should*  I have no idea if it's supposed to.
<persia> Not doing that seems wrong to me.
<persia> I don't even know if it does (I've never been happy with compiz: there is a large subjective perception of system slowdown, although I try it each release)
<ddecator> me too. i guess it searched for drivers, but it never prompted the user to install compiz. when he did it manually, it solved the issue
<ddecator> persia: do you know offhand what package handles that?
<persia> Nope.  Easy way to check: search the .desktop files for the name of the wizard.  Run dpkg -S against that .desktop file.
<ddecator> alright, thanks, i'll try to get around to that later tonight
<ddecator> persia: er, where would i start my search for the .desktop file?
<persia> /usr/share/applications/
<ddecator> danke
<persia> grep -rin is your freind :)
<ddecator> persia: any idea what i should search for? haha
<persia> What's the name of the control panel for which you want to identify the responsible package?
<persia> You can safely use a localised name, because of how .desktop files work, so don't worry about trying to figure out the base language name.
<ddecator> hm, i'm not sure what it would say...
<persia> ddecator: OK.  So, for which thing are you trying to determine the right package?
<ddecator> persia: whatever would be responsible for checking if compiz is installed whenever a person tries to activate visual effects in the gnome-appearance-properties
<persia> Why not start with gnome-appearance-properties?
<persia> Wouldn't that be a sensible thing to check, since that's the software the user is using at the time the check needs to be performed?
<persia> Whether that gets abstracted out somewhere else is an implementation detail.
<ddecator> fair enough. but where would i look to see if it checks that or not?
<ddecator> i could check the source, but idk if that's necessary or not
<persia> That's probably the most straightforward way to check.
<persia> The other alternative is to disable visual effects, remove compiz, enable visual effects, and see if you get any feedback.
<ddecator> hm, i'll see if i can get that to work in a live environment so i don't lose any of my compiz settings
<persia> heh.
<persia> That or a VM, or reading the code.
<ddecator> yah i'm using testdrive
<ddecator> if that doesn't give me a clue, i'll look at the code
<ddecator> "desktop effects could not be enabled" well that's helps...
<persia> So the bug is really "message fails to give user sufficient information".
<persia> But getting sufficient information means polling the graphics hardware too, as we can't know that their display system is *capable* of running compiz.
<ddecator> right, but it seems like it could at least explain why. should i file a bug for it?
<persia> Or maybe refer back to Damascene to give some insight.
 * persia is fairly neutral about this bug, and believes it to be wishlist, if it is a bug.
<ddecator> hm. i'll at least close the report i've been working on since the reporter got it working, but i'll try to figure out if this is something worth reporting or not
<Damascene> what is the problem? it's hard to read all the page
<ddecator> Damascene: when a user tries to enable visual effects from gnome-appearance-properties, but does not have compiz installed, it doesn't give helpful information, it just says that the effects couldn't be enabled
<Damascene> I see. I'm not so much in compiz but I'am with the idea of giving useful information in case of errors
<Damascene> that happened to me with compiz-setting-manager when I tried to enable some effect
<Damascene> it didn't say any thing but didn't work
<Damascene> and I discovered after asking in #compiz and other channel that my card doesn't support it
<Damascene> and they say it's not a bug it's just your card :)
<Damascene> I think it's a common problem that should be addressed
<ddecator> hmmm, the problem i experienced is a little different from what the reporter had. probably because i didn't enable the graphics driver since i was in a live session. bug 561146 comment 11
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561146 in ubuntu "firefox takes over whole screen with no exit button in left hand corner (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561146
<ddecator> doesn't even sound like he got an error message, it changed the setting, but he didn't even have compiz installed
<Damascene> do you want me to remove compiz and test the gnome-appearance-properties ?
<ddecator> nah, i'll give it a shot
<ddecator> well now this is odd...
<ddecator> compiz is uninstalled, but it's still using effects...i got the same thing as the reporter though, searched for drivers, then enabled it, but it never said anything about compiz
<ddecator> ha, and no metacity on this window..
<kklimonda> what is the RT ticket? i know there is rt.ubuntu.com but I don't understand how it's related to Ubuntu, Canonical and LP
<ddecator> oooooh, i think i figured it out
<ddecator> i guess gnome-control-center looks for /usr/bin/compiz which is provided by compiz-core but it doesn't check if just the plain compiz package is installed, and having compiz-core installed but not compiz causes the issue
<Damascene> nice work
<ddecator> i'll report it, let the devs decide if they want to do anything about it or not
<BUGabundo_remote> Morning
<ddecator> mornin' BUGabundo_remote
<kermiac> hi BUGabundo_remote :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey hey
<cbsch> Hello, I'd like to file a bug about something, but I don't know where to begin, I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs but it didn't help me much. The bug is that when you run the System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers tool and the small window pops up telling you it's downloading files and whatnot, the window appears on the taskbar with the title "Untitled window". I think it should either not appear, or at least have a desc
<om26er> ubuntu+1 was a good channel for general talk now its gone :(
<Mahara> lol, ubuntu+1 is for the next version of Ubuntu
<Mahara> which now is #ubuntu
<vish> om26er: general talk? never ;p  it was for support ;)
<Mahara> #ubuntu+1 will be opened as soon as the plans for the next release will be ready
<Daniel5> Hi
<BUGabundo_remote> boo he left
<om26er> (and then later he realized he was in the wrong channel)
<Wipster> can anyone cast their eyes over https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/572205 see if its all in order?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572205 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager fails to add default route (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<testso> Hi I've found and can confirm a bug!
<testso> now, I don't see any report on this bug, but it's fairly obvious, if you are on a laptop at least
<testso> can you help me detect any duplicate?
<testso> THE bug: right click in any application, e.g. firefox. Make sure you see a menu. Then hit any multimedia button, e.g. mute. Expected: sound to be muted. Actual: nothing happens
<BUGabundo_remote> testso: basicly our laptop is not properly issuing multimedia keys
<BUGabundo_remote> either file a bug or set them manually
<arand> testso: Old a known bug... let me check
<testso> BUGabundo_remote: I don't think my laptop hardware is aware that firefox is blocking the input ...
<testso> arand: thx, I was looking but couldn't find it
<testso> arand: I don't want to file a duplicate
<arand> testso: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/10905
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 10905 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't use any global keyboard shortcuts or hotkeys when applet/menu is open (affects: 15) (dups: 23)" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<arand> "menus are implemented with keyboard and pointer grabs" as per gtk-developer on upstream bug report... I'm afraid it aint gonna change in some time...
<testso> arand: gah, nasty
<testso> arand: thanks for your help, i'll join the gtk team
<arand> ...If ever...
<arand> It has been a real pet peeve os mine though, brrr...
<cbsch> Hello, I'd like to file a bug about something, but I don't know where to begin. I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs but it didn't help me much. The bug is that when you run the System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers tool and the small window pops up telling you it's downloading files and whatnot, the window appears on the taskbar with the title "Untitled window". I think it should either not appear, or at least have a desc
<arand> testso: I think it's even down to X11 .. :(
<om26er> a similar bug that I face is when a menu is opened and the system is left when I come back a) screensaver is not started b) after unclicking the menu screensaver starts
<testso> arand: do you have an X11 upstream?
<testso> upstream/upstream bug
<arand> om26er: Yep, potentially avoiding password-locking the computer and a security issue, it's a lovely one.
<arand> testso: No, just the gtk-dev's comment on bugzilla...
<testso> arand: ok
<om26er> what to add to grub to disable kms?
<arand> om26er: nomodeset ... afaik
<vish> om26er: depends on the card.. for radeon , i had to use radeon.modeset=0
<om26er> vish, it was a problem with someone at #ubuntu so I thought disabling kms might be helpful
<om26er> that might be i915.modeset=0
<vish> om26er: not sure , but better check in #ubuntu-x
<om26er> will defer for now
 * om26er still misses #ubuntu+1 ;)
<yofel> intel is i195.modeset=0 yes
<yofel> err...
<yofel> *i915 ^^
<marvin_> Hello
<marvin_> I have a bug with Ubuntu 10.04 and Vuze ..it wont start anymore
<marvin_>  marvin@Marvin:~$ vuze
<marvin_> [warning] /usr/bin/vuze: Unable to locate swt in /usr/share/java
<marvin_> file:/usr/lib/jni/ ; file:/usr/lib/java/ ; file:/usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar ; file:/usr/share/java/log4j-1.2-1.2.15.jar ; file:/usr/share/java/commons-cli-1.2.jar ; file:/home/marvin/
<marvin_> java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:57)
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:616)
<marvin_> 	at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:229)
<marvin_> 	at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:132)
<om26er> floodbot?
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:57)
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:616)
<marvin_> 	at com.aelitis.azureus.launcher.MainExecutor$1.run(MainExecutor.java:37)
<kklimonda> !op
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:636)
<marvin_> Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Shell
<marvin_> 	at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.Initializer.<init>(Initializer.java:111)
<marvin_> 	at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:88)
<marvin_> 	at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:255)
<marvin_> 	... 12 more
<marvin_> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell
<marvin_> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<marvin_> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<marvin_> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<marvin_> 	at com.aelitis.azureus.launcher.classloading.PrimaryClassloader.loadClass(PrimaryClassloader.java:103)
<om26er> oh my
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:334)
<marvin_> 	... 15 more
<marvin_> Start fails:
<marvin_> com.aelitis.azureus.core.AzureusCoreException: Azureus core already instantiated
<marvin_> 	at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl.create(AzureusCoreImpl.java:120)
<yofel> yep, the error is *quite* long ^^
<marvin_> 	at com.aelitis.azureus.core.AzureusCoreFactory.create(AzureusCoreFactory.java:46)
<lifeless> !pastebin
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marvin_> 	at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:160)
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:57)
<marvin_> 	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:616)
<marvin_> 	at com.aelitis.azureus.launcher.MainExecutor$1.run(MainExecutor.java:37)
<marvin_> 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:636)
<kklimonda> lifeless: it's not like he's posting it one line at the time :/
<marvin_> perhaps you can do something about it
<yofel> thanks
<kamusin> :)
<acicula>  <marvin_> Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Shell
<acicula> sprinkle more jars?
<maxb> I'm getting a spurious "System policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in" (no other users are logged in)
<maxb> What package would I search/file bug reports under?
<yofel> maxb: when do you get that message?
<maxb> When I try to restart via the indicator appliet
<maxb> * applet
<maxb> ugh, I just found ck-list-sessions
<maxb> The second session is a 'su -c rmiregistry bin' that I ran from upstart
<maxb> Why is a noninteractive su creating a CK session?!
<Wiplash> can anyone replicate the bug I posted earlier? having trouble adding a route in the network applet when in manual mode
<Wiplash> setting manualy in the applet still gives me "nm_system_replace_default_ip4_route(): (wlan0): failed to set IPv4 default route: -22"
<micahg> charlie-tca: can you verify some karmic SRUs?
<micahg> charlie-tca: they're for xfce apps
<charlie-tca> micahg: I can try
<charlie-tca> which ones
<micahg> bug 455089 and bug 494360
<ubot4> micahg: Bug 455089 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/455089 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494360 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "battery notification lacks an icon in karmic/lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494360
<micahg> charlie-tca: package is in karmic-proposed
<micahg> ubot4: go update your DB :)
<ubot4> micahg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> sorry, I looked at that, but I don't have a portable computer. I have 5 desktop systems
<micahg> charlie-tca: k, thanks
<charlie-tca> I couldn't reproduce the suspend issue without the patch
<micahg> anyone have a laptop running Xubuntu karmic?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, but I did try to do both of those
<charlie-tca> I can ask in #xubuntu-devel if anyone does, too
<micahg> charlie-tca: k, thanks pitti's going to delete the package if no one tests it, it's been in proposed for 3 months
<charlie-tca> I saw that. I will try to get them tested. Thanks
<charlie-tca> I have to rebuild a system, and planned on hitting bugs monday, here.
<charlie-tca> micahg: will be tested later today
<micahg> charlie-tca: great, thanks
<n3glv> ATI support?
<n3glv> no hardware drivers showing at all
<n3glv> lucid of course
<n3glv> laptop
<n3glv> dual screen
<n3glv> total mess
<n3glv> where is this 'generic driver' that i'm supposed to be able to use instead?
<yofel> n3glv: support please in #ubuntu, this channel is for handling bug reports
<n3glv> this is a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> n3glv: please try #ubuntu for help
<n3glv> can't get video support
<BUGabundo_remote> this # is meant for bug triage. Thank you
<n3glv> not a bug when hardware drivers page is blank?
<BUGabundo_remote> n3glv: is the bug filed?
<BUGabundo_remote> if not, then you want support
<n3glv> did not see it
<Sami345> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/572357
<n3glv> saw info saying to use the generic one
<Sami345> Do you think there is something missing from my report?
<n3glv> which is nowhere to be found
<BUGabundo_remote> !bugs | n3glv
<ubot4> n3glv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo_remote> boo
<yofel> gone...
<yofel> ubot4: ping?
<ubot4> Factoid 'ping?' not found
<yofel> bug 572357
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572357 in ubuntu "Ubuntu freezes for a few seconds when I press any key (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572357
<yofel> ...
<Sami345> well, howto repeat the problem, put I think it's simple 1. Put on the computer 2. Press any key from keyboard
<blueyed> Is xorg-edgers ppa not uptodate?
<blueyed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau#Testing bugs against upstream Nouveau -
<blueyed> does not upgrade anything..
<blueyed> will try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/current/ instead. brb
<blueyed> no luck.. bug 569122 - any hints welcome to debug this further
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569122 in linux (Ubuntu) "Resuming from hibernation fails (video garbage with nouveau, no progress/hibernation with nvidia-current) (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569122
<genii> Something like:  zsync -i older-iso.iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/final-iso-name.iso.zsync          fails to work. I suspect because "releases.ubuntu.com" wants to get converted to something else like "d2dakxl4s2lf96.cloudfront.net" server-side. Any way around this? If a bug then against what to file?
<arand> genii: just using http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ worked for me.
<genii> Thing is... why are there .zsync extensions in releases.ubuntu.com if you have to go to cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<chcat> hello, i am trying to use getsockopt( tcp_work_socket, SOL_IP, TCP_INFO, (void *)&tcp_info, (socklen_t *)&tcp_info_length )  to get number of retransmissions from tcp_info... The problem is - the number is always stays 0 no matter how much I  limit channel bandwidth. Is there a known bug associated with this method?
<blueyed> chcat: very specific question you got there. You might want to poke in #linux or some more developer oriented channel. I do not think there's a bug with some (which?) Ubuntu version.
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<BUGabundo> I just upgraded to maverick :)
 * BUGabundo waits for #ubuntu+1 to reopen
<blueyed> Finally :)
 * blueyed would not do it in the first weeks though..
<blueyed> why is #ubuntu+1 closed?
<BUGabundo> release
<blueyed> that's no reason?! "extra effort gone wild"?
<penguin42> blueyed: They always do that on release
<blueyed> ah. than it makes sense..
<blueyed> then rather
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: oh, archive is open already?
<BUGabundo> you guessed it kklimonda :)
<garyjmellor> has anyone noticed the positioning of the shutdown etc options in 10.04 64-bit? they're under the system menu and not in the top right corner. also all the options aren't present. is this by design? the 32-bit version has them in the usual place. this is a complete reinstall from iso downloaded today.
<garyjmellor> has anyone noticed the positioning of the shutdown etc options in 10.04 64-bit? they're under the system menu and not in the top right corner. also all the options aren't present. is this by design? the 32-bit version has them in the usual place. this is a complete reinstall from iso downloaded today.
<mvn071> lucids bugs => hangs on Fn-keys to higher-lower the screenligth
<mvn071> on acer aspire 4810tz
<mvn071> and importing an account that is also created at installation breaks installation
<mvn071> ati source driver breaks installation ( hang at boot)
<mvn071> is better to make tickets of these?
<mrand> mvn071: yes, better to make separate tickets if one doesn't already exist that describes your problem very closely.  ubuntu-bug <package name> is the preferred method of reporting.
<mvn071> mrand: thanks i will work on it towmorrow
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-01
<BUGabundo> !controls
<ubot4> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Aquina> lol
<Aquina> Whis the l33t would tell what the've got in mind with that new space. I strongly hope it's something more important than basic window control. Even in case it is... why not putting these *very important* things on the left?
<dwg> nasty, but probably easy to fix bug in evince
<dwg> #572722
<arand> bug #572722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572722 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince truncates filenames with '#' from command line (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572722
<eldon> brasero cannot burn an mdf file. even after clicking "burn this image directly" it burns to dvd, leaving the image as a file on the disk
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/572776
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572776 in ubuntu "Ubuntu should provide update packages for download and use for offline users (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> how to triage this bug
<crimsun> Damascene: suggestion: synaptic, wishlist
<ddecator> i'm not entirely sure what exactly it's asking for..
<Damascene> crimsun, ubuntu should provide the packages not synaptic
<crimsun> it's really asking for a way to have apt generate a refreshed cache base on locally chosen files
<Damascene> if I mark it as wishlist would any one look at it?
<crimsun> Damascene: it's a feature request, so it belongs as wishlist
<Damascene> I don't think you got it right
<crimsun> and I'm apparently omitting all sorts of consonants this evening
<Damascene> you know when you do apt-get update
<crimsun> Damascene: what defect in an existing feature is being discussed?
<crimsun> remember: *existing* feature
<Damascene> you are right. but will any one look at a wishlist?
<Damascene> or it's just like invalid?
<crimsun> wishlist is quite different to invalid
<crimsun> the former is an importance; the latter is a status
<Damascene> np then
<Damascene> but it's important :)
<crimsun> every existing bug is Critical to someone ;-)
<Damascene> this one is really useful for every one :) with slow or no internet connection
<Damascene> you can't run apt-get update
<Damascene> instead you download the update
<Damascene> then you use the generate download script feature
<Damascene> I used that when I had a slow connection
<crimsun> I don't disagree; however, there are existing kludges like aptoncd
<Damascene> then I used to go to internet cafe and download the rest of packages
<Damascene> for that you should have another system with ubuntu
<crimsun> a live session would suffice
<crimsun> (but yes, "another system with Ubuntu")
<Damascene> see
<Damascene> I don't think it's hard to do
<Damascene> at least there should be montly build of the udpate package
<Damascene> as the user is offline already
<crimsun> this is sounding more and more like adding a feature to aptoncd
<Damascene> why you think so?
<Damascene> you don't need a cd for what I'm suggesting
<crimsun> try not to get caught up on "cd"
<crimsun> it's really *any* medium
<Damascene> can aptoncd runs on windows?
<Damascene> with the genreated script you get links
<Damascene> download the links target and you have the packages
<Damascene> I've to go now.
<_0R10N> hi everyone!
<_0R10N> I need help with a problem I got since Karmic, and now in Lucid I still can't get rid of it. When ubuntu starts up, I have a login box and a Universal Access Preferences bar on the bottom of the screen. That bar wasn't there in the beginning, and the login box looked cool. I've tried by every mean to make this bar to go away and have my login box back, and nothing worked so far. thoughts?
<zetheroo> how do I get a bug noticed :P
<arand> zetheroo: debug it well, get it fixed upstream, attach a patch, get people testing, shout at the devs to accept your *perfect patch*
<zetheroo> hehe
<zetheroo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/541641
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541641 in compiz (Ubuntu) "LUCID COMPIZ: can't enable Desktop Effects..! (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<zetheroo> this is the bug ... how do I "promote" it ... ?
<zetheroo> :)
<arand> zetheroo: You could also request a priority from triagers here (although priority doesn't mean overly much)...
<zetheroo> the status on this is "Invalid" and Importance is "Undecided" ...and its "Unassigned" ... doh
<arand> Well, a blacklist is a blacklist, and it's likely not going to be "fixed" until compiz upstream / intel drivers starts playing nice... As for a workaound, maybe #compiz knows...
<zetheroo> but what I don't get is why it's blacklisted and it was working in Karmic?
<monk> hi
<monk> I wonder if you know about the significant bug in 10.04 release - that keyboard doesn't work on login
<monk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466482
<monk> Hi, I wonder if anyone from ubuntu team knows about the significant bug in 10.04 - keyboard doesn't work in login window http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466482
<ombra> hi i've installed ubuntu 10.04
<ombra> i have some of these lines on gnome registry : pulseaudio[1954]: ratelimit.c: 215 events suppressed
<ombra> it's normal?
<om26er> how to disable KMS for nvidia
<joaopinto> om26er, use "nomodeset" on the kernel options
<joaopinto> ant this is not a support channel :)
<om26er> joaopinto, ya people here know things and this was not for me. its for support at #ubuntu :)
<JeanFI> Hello, when the disk need to be checked during computer startup, I can cancel it with the 'c' key during the first seconds but not after (a message 'press C to cancel blahblah' is still displayed), I should report it against which package? I guess it is not a fsck issue.
<om26er> joaopinto, nomodeset worked and now installing the properietry driver wont need this ?
<om26er> JeanFI, mountall
<om26er> maybe
<joaopinto> JeanFI, plymouth
<joaopinto> the message is a plymouth task, it may be related to mountall so either will do
<JeanFI> ok, thanks!
<yofel> this sounds like bug 562811, could be something different though if you are able to cancel it in the beginning
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562811 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "[Lucid] fsck cannot be cancelled in Plymouth (affects: 13) (dups: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562811
<JeanFI> yotel, I am going to check if my system has the packages corresponding to the fix for 562811
<yofel> JeanFI: if it's a fresh install of final it should as the packages were already out by then
<JeanFI> updated this morning (10.04)
<yofel> then file a new bug as what you have might be caused by something else
<JeanFI> plymouth 0.8.2-2ubuntu2 and mountall 2.14, so it does not fix my issue
<JeanFI> bug #572981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572981 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Cannot cancel disk check during computer startup after a while (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572981
<zus> hello guys, i have a problem with dragon player and kaffiene player, the window around the player shows up and  i can hear audio, but i only see my desktop instead of a movie, in dragon player a dvd worked  but .avi file isnt is this a bug or just my system?
<zus> um i forgot kubuntu-10.4
<zus> um never mind dvds aint playing now either
<milanbv> hi all! does somebody know how one can properly get traces for a gdm-simple-greeter crash?
<milanbv> I mean: Apport doesn't seems to get it, even if it's enabled with no size limit
<milanbv> (and dbgsym packages are outdated...)
<zus> earlier i asked about why my videos were playing....i got it fixed,...it was end user error. thanks
<maxiepax1> iv found what i believe to be a bug, however not quite sure where to file it. After installation of Ubuntu 10.04 my logitech Dinovo keyboard doesn't work anymore, seems more people are having this problem. However i tried to use the "onscreen keyboard". Problem is, atleast with SV-SE keyboard layout, $ does not excist. People who have $ in their password can thus not login and get access to dmesg etc to find out whats wrong with keybo
<elMariachi> hi
<elMariachi> im having the problem, that my sound volume only changes in three different levels: off, medium, maximum if i use the gnome volume thingy
<elMariachi> when using alsamixer its all fine
<elMariachi> is that a bug?
<elMariachi> oh when i decrease volume from maximum in sound preferences i can see in alsmixer, that it first decreases the master channel down to 0 (with no effect) and decreasing another channel, that actually decreases the volume
<om26er> elMariachi, try in #ubuntu
<elMariachi> i did, its flooded
<om26er> ha
<elMariachi> so this is no known bug?
<SoftwareExplorer> I have two keyboard layouts: the default US Qwerty on and Dvorak. It seems like the layout changes 'randomly' to Qwerty. Times that it seems to always happen: Opening a new firefox window, when policy kit comes up, when I open System -> Preferences -> Network connections. In firefox, it seems like the bug doesn't happen if you just switched to the window and then did something like File -> New Window. How would I search fo
<penguin42> SoftwareExplorer: Curious
<penguin42> SoftwareExplorer: In system->preferences->keyboard->layouts what does it show and what is keyboard model set at?
<penguin42> SoftwareExplorer: Or I wonder if it's IBus related (not that I've figured out how that works)
<SoftwareExplorer> penguin42: Keyboard model : Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<SoftwareExplorer> It has USA Dvorak \n USA in the list of layouts
<penguin42> SoftwareExplorer: For me I've got model set as Evdev-managed keyboard - but I do only have one layout
<penguin42> SoftwareExplorer: It's probably also worth checking the Options button and the subtab 'Key(s) to change layout' to see if anything unexpected is set ?
<SoftwareExplorer> Separate layout for each window is unchecked.  Keys to change the layout: Alt + Capslock, both Alt keys together , I set the Alt + Capslock after this bug started because I needed a way to change back quickly
<SoftwareExplorer> BTW:What does Key to choose 3rd level do? It has Right alt set, but it is bold, so it must have a non-default setting
<penguin42> I don't know
<SoftwareExplorer> Well, I just tried going to System -> Preferences -> IBus Preferences and it said "IBus daemon is not started. Do you want to start it now?"  Maybe that mean's I can rule out IBus? (I don't know much about Ibus)
<penguin42> I think it's unlikely then isn't it (I didn't have it running either)
<penguin42> anyone understand how to tell which macro package a man page is using? I see that there are mdoc and man - and I'm trying to debug a formatting bug
<arand> penguin42: Isn't the man pages part of the package it describes itself?
<penguin42> arand: Often but not always; the thing is there are a few different macro packages that the man pages can use - and it's not clear to me how it figures out which one is being used
<arand> ah...
<elleuca> here is yet a bug issued about black screen (no console, no x11) switching back to first login after an user switch?
 * penguin42 fixes a trivial manpage bug, then finds it's also reported in debian with a bug fix that's been there for a year
<yofel> patch or fixed? it's not really unusual for debian to have >1 year old patches lying around
<penguin42> patched
<penguin42> yofel: bug 483833 in ubuntu, I've now linked it to the debbug #520587
<yofel> heh, guess they need a reviewers team to *g*
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483833 in lsof (Debian) (and 1 other project) "lsof manpage is garbled (affects: 3) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483833
<yofel> debian 520587
<ubot4> Debian bug 520587 in lsof "display of manpages collapses" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/520587
<penguin42> ooh clever bot
<yofel> I know of 'bug/lp debian mozilla freedesktop gnome kde' possibly others
<penguin42> still, I learnt a bit more roff
<jpds> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/annotate/head%3A/Bugtracker/plugin.py#L834
<yofel> thx jpds
<yofel> jpds: do you know if somone wants to add the kernel BTS to that? or did they customise their bugzilla too much?
<jpds> No idea.
<yofel> k
<jfi> If I minimize liferea (click on the minimize win button), then click on the icon in the traybar it does not popup. Compiling myself the liferea binary, the bug is fixed....
<hggdh> jfi_: I cannot reproduce (10.04)
<jfi_> hggdh, `:( I reproduce on 3 different computers:(
<hggdh> jfi_: what version?
<hggdh> of Ubuntu, I mean
<jfi_> 10.04 but I have the bug since 9.10
<hggdh> jfi_: please create a new user, login as this user, and try it
<jfi_> guest session is ok?
<hggdh> jfi_: might be, yes
<jfi_> I have the bug with guest session too
<jfi_> I create a new user and login... brb
<jfi> hggdh, and I have the bug with a new user too..:(
<penguin42> jfl: Well I've just installed liferea, iconised and deiconised it - it's fine; what window manager are you using?
<jfi> penguin42, no that's not the procedure
<jfi> - launch liferea
<jfi> - click on minimize windows button
<jfi> - click on the traybar icon of liferea
<jfi> => liferea does not popup
<jfi> penguin42, metacity
<penguin42> jfl: Ah I agree, clicking on the icon doesn't unminimise it - now the qood question is should it; I've heard it argued by gui designers that it shouldn't (I don't agree)
<jfi> I am happy to know that somebody reproduce it!
<jfi> that makes the thing less strange:)
<jfi> I have compiled myself liferea from sources and the behaviour is different....
<penguin42> which source? Ubuntu source or upstream?
<jfi> I was ready to patch the code to fix the issue (or feature) but it is still done....
<jfi> from ubuntu source
<penguin42> oh that is curious
<jfi> I just did: apt-get source liferea, sh autogen.sh --prefix /home/XXX/tmp, make, make install
<penguin42> ah, but that wouldn't be building like debian builds it
<penguin42> jfl: If you look in liferea-1.6.2/debian/patches/gtk-status-icon.patch you'll see someone has rewritten the status icon code
<penguin42> jfl: It looks like a patch from upstream has been backported; I'm not clear from it if it's an accident or purpose the click doesn't work
<jfi> I am sorry, I have no knowledge of the way the debian/ubuntu of packages is working
<jfi> *build
<penguin42> jfl: I don't fully understand it either; but if you look in the package source you'll see a bunch of patches in debian/patches  when the debian build process builds it it'll apply those patches before the build
<hggdh> interesting is that I still cannot reproduce :-(
<jfi> the description of your patch does not seem to be related to the iconification behaviour
<yofel> jfi: go into the source dir (liferea-1.6.2 here) and run 'dpkg-buildpackage'
<hggdh> or debuild -b
<yofel> yes
<jfi> debuild -b is applying your patch to the src dir?
<penguin42> jfl: I think the code related to the notification area was very heavily changed - including whatever handles the click
<yofel> erm... wtf?
<yofel> wait
<yofel> minimise, maximse on click on the icon works fine here, maximising from icon works when closing the window, restoring it after minimising the window doesn't work by icon click, but I wouldn't expect that
<penguin42> yofel: Not minimise/maximise - iconise
<yofel> erm, let me rephrase that
<jfi> minimize then click on tray icon
<jfi> xchat and pidgin works this way
<yofel> jfi: well, that doesn't work, but that's not even supposed to work IMHO
<jfi> empathy too
<yofel> minimse != iconise
<yofel> close == iconize
<penguin42> lets start again
<penguin42> jfl: What exactly is it that you expect to work but doesn't - just to sort this out
<jfi> sorry my english is bad, I try to rephrase
<jfi> I click on the minimize button of windows control (the ones that move from the right to the left:-p )
<penguin42> jfl: Which do you mean by minimize - what does it do to the window?
<jfi> then, I click on the tray bar icon of liferea (the top panel of the desktop, where you have the volume indicator)
<jfi> minimize: the windows disapear (but the app is still running)
<yofel> jfi: dissapear *where to*? Icon or task manager?
<jfi> task manager, the traybar icon is always visible
<yofel> *I* don't count that as a bug then, clicking on the icon *opens* the window,  when you minimise the window it's still open, only hidden in the task manager
<yofel> any other opinions?
<penguin42> yofel: I've seen other apps de-iconise on status button click
<penguin42> yofel: I think rhythmbox used to
<penguin42> yofel: And I've just confirmed pidgin still does for the buddy list
<yofel> de-iconise yes, but not restore from minimze. Liferea does de-iconise when you click on the icon
<jfi> xchat/pidgin work this way
<yofel> well, ok then, maybe I'm the one that has a wrong assumption on how this is supposed to work (the one that wrote the patch has the same opinion as me I guess)
<penguin42> yofel: It doesn't here
<penguin42> hang on, I *do* mean minimise
<yofel> penguin42: when I *close* the window, so that only the icon is left, then clicking on the icon will show liferea (which is what I understand by de-iconize)
<penguin42> yofel: Right, sorry - if I minimise pidgin's buddy list or exailes main window and I then click on thei notification area icon they unminimise
<yofel> hm, well ok then,  I didn't expect that
<penguin42> yofel: In the recent rant about the end-of-the-notification-area I've seen it said that it was bad behaviour to have, but I can see why people like it (I don't use it personally)
<yofel> Psi has even another behaviour: minimize it -> it goes to the task manager, click on the icon after that -> it vanishes from the taks manager...
<penguin42> well that just sounds broken
<yofel> well, not really, clicking on the icon should open/close the window, what it does is right click on the minimized app -> close
<yofel> odd, but not exactly broken
<jfi> just to be sure of what we are talking: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/703/liferea.png
<penguin42> jfi: Yeh
<yofel> jfi: I did understand you, don't worry
 * penguin42 got the wrong end of the stick
<yofel> does anyone know if there's some spec lying around...
<penguin42> which spec though?
<yofel> good question
<yofel> hm
<jfi> the most important thing is that all application works the same way...
<yofel> seb isn't here :/
<yofel> jfi: that's what I meant by spec, we need some specification to follow here...
<yofel> jfi: I would say: file a bug so we don't forget about this, we can always close it once we know more
<jfi> I have quickly read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators, but did not find something related to the popup behaviour
<yofel> do they even want it to popup now? I heard they removed that from rhythmbox
<jfi> rythmbox popup on left click 'show' of the traybar icon even if minimized
 * yofel uses KDE so he's not exactly sure what the ayatana and desktop team are doing
<penguin42> yofel: My suspicion is that it's being removed
<jfi> bug #573346
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 573346 in liferea (Ubuntu) "Clicking on traybar icon does not show liferea when minimized (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573346
<yofel> jfi: erm... why didn't you use apport? (can you at least add the liferea version to the report please...?)
<yofel> or just run apport-collect
<jfi> Ho, I did not think it was useful for this kind of report
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> ALWAYS add the release and package version to the report, or else a triager or dev doesn't know if you're using hardy or whatever
<yofel> (ok, you can guess it here from the screenshot, but it's the policy anyway)
<jfi> ok ok, I am going to do it
<yofel> in this case this would be a regression from liferea 1.6.2-1ubunt5 -> ubuntu6 so the package version is important
<jfi> I have launch apport, you will have it in few seconds:)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-02
<yofel> jfi: how did you run apport? it doesn't show anything yet (apport-collect 573346 right?)
<penguin42> yofel: Any particular bugs showing up from 10.04 ?
<yofel> penguin42: in what sense?
<penguin42> just anything that lots of people are hitting
<jfi> yofel: yep, but I have a credential issue
<yofel> the most bugmail I get right now is the ugly kubuntu splash whose fix is stuck in -proposed
<yofel> as well as the icon backgrounds and a few follow up mails on the GEM memory leak where people think they have the bug even though they do not
<elleuca> have you experienced srceen blank on user switch?
<yofel> jfi: apport-collect should tell you what permissions it needs and open the browser for you to accept them on launchpad
<yofel> elleuca: not me (I use Kubuntu though if that has any effect here)
<yofel> elleuca: do you have another pc so you can ssh into the affected one after the screen blanks? the kernel log could tell something
<penguin42> does anyone understand the french: 'head: Ne peut ouvrir `/boot/grub/video.lst' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type'
<jfi> yofel, it should be ok now
<elleuca> basically changing user without closing the sesson, then switching back to first session makes the screen go "blank", it doesn't seems freeze
<elleuca> yofel, yes, ssh could be a good idea
<yofel> jfi: it is, thanks
<yofel> penguin42: google translate to the rescue: Head: can not open `/ boot / grub / video.lst' for reading: No such file or folder of this type
<jfi> penguin42, (french inside), head: Cannot open '....' for reading. No file or directory of this type
<yofel> I wonder why that file would be missing...
<penguin42> hmm ok, I think those two bugs are the same; ones in French the other is in erm I'm not sure what
<yofel> it should  contain the video module grub should use, vbe in my case
<penguin42> ah, same here
<penguin42> heck /boot/grub really does need a clean out - it's got a load of random junk in
<yofel> not really random, most of the files are modules for (the *very* modular) grub2
<penguin42> yeh, I've actually got a bug filed against it - some are removable - e.g. the hello module is just an example and there were some others
<yofel> might be, but that you have 'cat' or 'ls' on the grub command line *is* an improvement
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> anyway, bed!
<bahadunn> anyone upgraded to 10.04 and their wireless keyboard and mouse just quit working/
<bahadunn> ?
<bahadunn> seems like a pretty serious bug as my computer is unusuable right now
<arand> bahadunn: I dont't know anything about it, bt general advice is to report a good bug..
<bahadunn> I cannot type or anything on the computer
<bahadunn> this really sucks
<mrand> bahadunn: this would be a general ubuntu problem, not restricted to mythbuntu - so I'd ask on #ubuntu ... or better yet, search for launch pad bugs regarding the chipset the USB receiver of your wireless devices have.
<bahadunn> mrand: how do I find out the chipset?
<bahadunn> mrand: espeicaly with no mouse and keyboard?
<txwikinger> How can I un-duplicate a bug report in LP?
<micahg> txwikinger: click the pencil on the duplicate and remove the #
<txwikinger> ahh.. must be a Konq issue.. I don't see a pencil :)
<micahg> txwikinger: yes, AJAX issue
<txwikinger> yes.. other browser has it :)
<micahg> txwikinger: bug 452799
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452799 in malone "no pencil next to title of bug with konqueror (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452799
<txwikinger> :D
<arand> How does one gather debug from mountall?
<Damascene> after I connect my usb keyboard to my netbook the numLK get enabled by default and some letters key type numbers as numLk is enabled
<Damascene> the problem is when I remove the usb keyboard the numLK still on
<Damascene> that may confuse someone if he tried to logon not knowing that numLK is on
<micahg> Damascene: sometimes it's a BIOS setting
<Damascene> I didn't change any thing in the bios
<Damascene> sorry
<dhilip> hi everyone..
<dhilip> i want to contribute to ubuntu..
<dhilip> where to start this bug tracking
<Damascene> dhilip, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<dhilip> @damascene, thanks
<Damascene> welcome
<dhilip> anyother thing i've to be done
<Damascene> what is it?
<dhilip> sorry..
<dhilip> anything else have to done
<Damascene> just follow the part about testing and bugs. it would be enough
<Damascene> I'm not a member of the bug squad by the way
<dhilip> ok..
<dhilip> are you from?
<Damascene> Damascus
<Damascene> but I'm not living there now
<dhilip> ok
<Damascene> and you?
<dhilip> i'm from India
<Damascene> interesting
<dhilip> i'm doing my final year engineering (computer science and engineering)
<dhilip> for past 2 year i'm using ubuntu..
<Damascene> you may want to joing #ubuntu-offtopic to share you experience. this channel is for bug related issues
<dhilip> ok..
<zus> i can not change my browser firefox 3.6.3 from yahoo....
<zus> now i looked everywhere and i tried in #kubuntu after trying different things i still get the same
<micahg> zus: what do you mean
<micahg> google is the default
<zus> not for me before i can pretty much type what ever in my adress bar either get google search engine OR the website.
<micahg> address bar search never changed
<zus> thie si the screen shot of what i get when i  type youtube  http://imagebin.org/95251
<zus> or any other adress most comming back as not found
<micahg> zus: that's comcast hijacking your search
<zus> i hate comcast...hell i dont even have televison at home... (true story)
<micahg> zus: I'm assuming they're your ISP
<zus> how can i fix this?
<zus> unfortunatly yes
<micahg> type in the search box and not the address bar
<zus> yeah but never ever have i used that little bar.
<micahg> idk if we can do anything about it
<zus> interestingly enought my desktop sharing pop up notice kept going on about the laptop on the network being refused an invite
<zus> so what can i do to make sure this isnt a bug  and just my system
<zus> my search box is set to google and so is my home page
<micahg> zus: idk, maybe another person with comcast can try
<zus> thank you
<om26er> vish, there you are bug 332368 is not upstream empathy developer wrote its somthing that should be fixed during packaging
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 332368 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Make menu short description refer to usage not technology (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332368
<vish> hmm.
<vish> om26er: i think removing that entry would be much better.. as we already have it in the messaging menu
<vish> om26er: weirder is that the tooltip in Lucid is now just "send and receive messages"  no instant even :s
<om26er> this xchat indicator dont even notify :(
<om26er> vish, the upstream task should simply be closed?
<vish> om26er: not sure , i dont know enough about debian packaging stuff
<om26er> .desktop file should have this I think
<vish> om26er: cassidy knows about the bug and he hasnt closed it
<om26er> vish, ok I will talk to him tomorrow
<Damascene> the feature to disable touch pad while typing is broken
<Damascene> and for some reason it likes to cause troubles on this channel. closing it's window
<etali> Hi all, Could someone please set #509739 to "Won't Fix"?  Based on the comments on the issue tracker in the link in the comments, the developers already tried changing the button and it was more confusing that way.
<etali> Er.... Bug #509739 even
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509739 in anki (Ubuntu) "Button "more" should say "less" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509739
<nigelbabu> etali: done
<etali> nigelbabu: thanks!
<nigelbabu> np :)
<penguin42> I've seen 3 or 4 people over the last few hours of people on #ubuntu having got apt hitting locks
<micahg> penguin42: are they trying to update while another process is doing it?
<penguin42> micahg: I've not followed them enough to know, but I can't remember seeing it as commonly previously
<penguin42> I'm fairly sure one of them explicitly said they weren't
<penguin42> might be just one to keep an eye on to see if it starts showing up more
<penguin42> is there a reference to the Windows 7/grub problem - some people still seem to be hittting it
<joaopinto> penguin42, they just need to run upgrade-grub, or simply get the updates
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> heck it's busy on there :-)
<joaopinto> first weekend after release is the black weekend :)
<yofel> that's if the entry just doesn't show up, the only Win/grub2 bug I have here is 441941
<yofel> bug 441941
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441941 in grub2 (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "grub fails after running Windows (affects: 43) (dups: 2) (heat: 236)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441941
<joaopinto> ouch, that one looks bad :\
<yofel> yep
<penguin42> yofel: Well there was that rerole of the desktop image that was done and I assume theres a bug report about that somewhere
<yofel> penguin42: err... well, that one is supposed to be fixed...
<joaopinto> that one is fixed
<penguin42> yofel: Only on the desktop cd ?
<yofel> for reference: bug 570765
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems (affects: 14) (dups: 3)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570765
<joaopinto> it only affected the desktop cd
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-25
<trinikrono> hello triage ninjas i am working on a bug  701060 and he says that he is getting a boot hang sometimes with quiet splash enabled, does that mean the bug is with uplash?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701060 in ubuntu "Boot failure (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701060
<jbicha> trinikrono: no, 10.04 uses plymouth instead of usplash by default
<trinikrono> ok
<trinikrono> is that a common issue with plymouth?
<jbicha> trinikrono: plymouth doesn't work for some systems, but I don't know much at all about plymouth
<jbicha> because it's lucid, maybe it's a duplicate of some other bug though
<trinikrono> well i wanted to assign the bug to something, i will look at the other plymouth bugs
<trinikrono> and see if there are similar ones
<trinikrono> jbicha: you in bug control?
<jbicha> trinikrono: yes
<trinikrono> well i found a bug that is describing the same thing in plymouth but is not triaged =\ its bug 609845
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 609845 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "System sometimes freezes during boot. (affects: 9) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609845
<trinikrono> so it seems we are the right road at least jbicha
<trinikrono> it looks like this a tricky one to get triaged
<jbicha> trinikrono: yeah I don't know much about plymouth but the graphics driver may be part of the answer
<trinikrono> i think i need to ask about the debugging page, it does not have anything for plymouth
<trinikrono> it still has a page on usplash
<njin> ubuntu-it-test
<nigelb> pedro_: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :_)
<nigelb> :-)
<pedro_> nigelb, hey! thank you :-)
<nigelb> C\o/
<trinikrono> o/
<yofel> oh, happy birthday pedro_ :D
<pedro_> yofel, thanks!!
<njin> jibel: hello, i've tested today's build and uai is passed
<jibel> njin, Great !  what does uai mean ? :)
<njin> jibel: ubiquity screen reader install
<njin> thanks
<njin> pedro_: Happy Birthday ! :-)
<pedro_> njin, thanks!
<jibel> njin, thanks for testing it. Did you tried with your monitor turned off or covered as stated in the instructions ?
<jibel> pedro_, Happy Birthday !
<pedro_> jibel, thank you!
<njin> jibel, yes and i've modified some passage in the testcase
<jibel> njin, awesome, thanks!
<njin> pedro_: today in Italy is Liberation day!!
<charlie-tca> pedro_: Happy Birthday!
<njin> jibel: but i've found a bug, on two of mine three machine live session start muted, so a blind people cannot install, and I cannot point this because level on alsamixer is up, but the checkbox in pulseaudio is checked as muted
<pedro_> charlie-tca, thanks!
<jibel> njin, did you filed a report and linked it to the tracker ? I can't find it. Also you might be interested in joining #ubuntu-testing where we chat about ISO testing.
<njin> jibel: ok
<penguin42> anyone know what to report a kubuntu problem with shutdown against - it's not getting as far a the kernel; the GUI is desaturating the screen and then nothing else happens - I can get into a window and doa  sudo shutdown -h now    so it must be at the KDE end
<BUGabundo> hey oh
<velle_frak> hello
<velle_frak> I'm about to forward upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/451873 to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626529. Is this ok?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451873 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy doesn't automatically remove links to deleted notes (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<velle_frak> Could someone please put bug 451873 on importance "low"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451873 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy doesn't automatically remove links to deleted notes (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451873
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-26
<vish> is anyone else noticing on LP that the list of subscribers is only main bug reporters/subscribers or from dups?
<vish> the previous subscribers list is not displayed..
<bdmurray> vish: the also notified part?  I see that
<vish> yea those, odd that i cant see it on FF4
<vish> also not visible on FF3.6 , but Chrome shows it.. o.0
<vish> maybe it is because I'm in Malone Alpha Testers
<vish> oh! I was not logged into LP in Chrome, so might be the malone thing thenn..
<charlie-tca> How is it that launchpad now expires upstream tasks?
<charlie-tca> bug 637747
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 637747 in dasher (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "dasher crashed with SIGSEGV in Dasher::CDasherModel::HandleOutput() (affects: 1) (heat: 21)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637747
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: looking
<charlie-tca> Maybe I read it wrong?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I don't think launchpad did rather its just reflecting the upstream change
<charlie-tca> Okay, I can go with that then
<bdmurray> you'd see a comment from the janitor if launchpad expired it
<charlie-tca> that is a good thing, then
<bdmurray> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_activity.cgi?id=640490
<onox> how can I file a bug for ubuntu?
<onox> I get redirected to some help page everytime
<arand_> onox: Read it.       (hint: "ubuntu-bug packagename")
<onox> hmm
<onox> I don't really use ubuntu, it's for a web page that is related to ubuntu :p
<bdmurray> onox: what page is that?
<onox> all blog posts from jono bacon on planet gnome xD
<bdmurray> that doesn't sound like a bug in Ubuntu the distribution which is were you were trying to report a bug
<onox> yes, unfortunately launchpad only supports filing bugs for projects, not people :(
<arand_> onox: You might want to, yo know, talk to Jono, about any issues, rather..
<onox> I'll try to contact him via launchpad then :)
<njin> jibel: bug 569591 reopened :.(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu 10.04] Compositing works, but cannot choose desktop effects. Fixed in Maverick (affects: 3) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569591
<njin> bug 769591, sorry
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769591 in at-spi (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "many screen reader hangs and buffering during a11y installation (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769591
<Factor-H> Found the origin of the wireless nettops connection problem
<Factor-H> It is in the hardware intialization
<Factor-H> If the nettop starts with Windows, this initializes the hardware. Then Ubuntu 11.04 connects correctly instead of trying a connection ethernally (pun intended)
<Factor-H> Until power is down and a new hardware init be used to get connection on 11.04
<Factor-H> So, the problem is not in the driver, but on the initialization portion.
<Factor-H> Question is: what and where was removed from the INIT string? How to put it there manually so it can connect?
<Factor-H> Another bug, this one older, with indentified cause: SPKYPE mic not working
<Ampelbein> Factor-H: do you have the bugnumber for your wireless init problem handy?
<Factor-H> Reason: the board seems to be used as using stereo Input, and the sinal is subtracted (by Skype?)
<Factor-H> What is observed: Using max amplification, a small very far sound from MIC is detected, but other applications work correctly, like the recorder. But there is no way anymore to "force" the application to use mono input
<Factor-H> No... I do not even know how to FIND this already declared problem to point this out.
<Factor-H> That's why I come here, trying to find a way to inform the Ubuntu maintainers
<Factor-H> I noticed the reason behind the problem 2 days ago, but have not been able to place it as dificult as it is to do so. Until I found this IRC channel. So here I am and I'm gone. Done it! Both bugs wireless and sound.
<Ampelbein> Factor-H: as a matter of fact, irc is a sub-optimal way to report bugs. this channel is mostly about triaging them. if you find a bug, you can use the 'ubuntu-bug' tool to do so.
<Ampelbein> *do so = report it
<astraljava> If I'm needed to switch to VT[1-6] and back to 7 to see the unlock with passphrase dialog on encrypted installs, which package do I file the bug on?
<seb128> depends of what you are doing to get the issue
<seb128> is that only by doing ctrl-alt-l?
<seb128> or is the screen actually off?
<seb128> it's likely a bug in the video driver you are using
<astraljava> This happens while booting up.
<astraljava> A-ha.
<seb128> oh, it's at system start
<astraljava> Yes.
<seb128> try plymouth then
<astraljava> Ok, thanks!
<seb128> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-27
<steveire> In maverick when I inserted an SD card it appeared as /media/disk. In natty it appears as /media/1B8D-67AB. Bug or feature?
<kklimonda> steveire: a feature
<steveire> How is that a feature? How do I turn it off?
<steveire> It breaks my script
<kklimonda> you can't
<kklimonda> your script is already broken ;)
<steveire> How is my script broken? Lets say it does 'cp * /media/disk' and I have 10 SD cards to copy to.
<steveire> Where can I find more info?
 * steveire > lunch
<kklimonda> /media/disk is ambigious, and there is no guarantee that it won't be disk1 oe disk2 depending on the number of disks attached
<kklimonda> on the other hand partition uuid will almost certainly point to the same device every time
<steveire> kklimonda: I have only one SD card slot
<steveire> I want to refer to that, not to the individual disk that is inserted.
<yofel> you couldn't do that before either, if you had plugged in a flash drive and then the SD card, the card would've been disk-1 not disk
<yofel> and /media/<UUID> is intended udisks behaviour
<steveire> I simply never plugged in an SD card and usb at the same time.
<steveire> Where can I find out more about this change?
<yofel> well, you're on KDE right? /media/disk is HAL behaviour, /media/<UUID> is udisks
<steveire> Why doesn't it create both /media/disk/ and /media/foobar?
<steveire> So it's a kde thing? You mean I have to look into this udisks stuff to learn more?
<yofel> what's the device called? If it's something like /dev/mmcblk... like on my thinkpad you could parse the mount pount out of the 'mount' output
<yofel> steveire: it's a result of the HAL deprecation, udisks behaved like that long before natty, KDE just kept using hal until now
<steveire> I see
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 15 minutes.
<JoshuaL> I have found a solution for a bug. What are the steps I can do to solve the bug in Ubuntu? I already left a comment where I told what I think the issue is and what the fix might be. Im talking about bug 771235
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771235 in adium-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "missing icon in message from past (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771235
<micahg> JoshuaL: that looks like enough info to set to triaged, to fix, a patch to install the file if it exists would be good
<micahg> JoshuaL: what priority would you give that bug?
<micahg> s/priority/importance/
<JoshuaL> it looks a bit odd when you open a chat with someone, but its not that big of a deal i guess, so low or medium?
<JoshuaL> i have never written a patch before
<micahg> setting to low since it's only cosmetic
<JoshuaL> ok
<micahg> JoshuaL: here's a guide to creating a debdiff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff#Creating%20A%20Debdiff
<JoshuaL> cool thanks, i will look at that :)
<JoshuaL> micahg, looks interesting! :)
<JoshuaL> i found a bug report which I think belongs to another package. Is it OK if i mark it as affecting the project I think is the correct project?
<yofel> JoshuaL: if you're convinced that the bug is in the other package feel free to change the affected package name
<JoshuaL> ill verify before i will do so, its about bug 770598
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770598 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber keeps "Post to" text when clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770598
<JoshuaL> i think it is a bug in indicator-me
<JoshuaL> yofel, ok im 99% sure it is :p, is there a default message I should/can post?
<yofel> check on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses, don't know offhand if there is one
<yofel> but that looks like an indicator bug
<JoshuaL> ok
<JoshuaL> I keep bugging you guys with questions :P, here is another one: The indicator-appmenu doesnt always make the application action I select in it. For example when I click mail it only wobbles the icon for evolution in the launcher (evolution being on a different workspace). But when I click on for example Xchat (with the plugin installed), it goes to the workspace where xchat is located. Is this a bug or is this how the indicator-app-menu sh
<JoshuaL> ould work? And if its a bug what is a good summary for a bug report?
<JoshuaL> or is it another package?
<JoshuaL> I have found a bug which is both a duplicate and affecting the wrong project. The best solution would be to mark it as a duplicate right?
<jbicha> JoshuaL: yes, just duping it is enough
<JoshuaL> jbicha, ok, however in the end I was not sure if it was a dupe or not so I marked it as affecting that project and asked for more information :)
<hggdh> RedSingularity: welcome in :-)
<jibel> RedSingularity, I didn't comment on your application but I really appreciate your work on update-manager. Welcome to the team ! :-)
<yofel> RedSingularity: welcome :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: congrats
<JoshuaL> Another question, someone reported a bug, however another package (plugin) solves his issue. Do I have to mark the bug as invalid and mention the additional package or what is the best approach?
<JoshuaL> Another thing I have is, the issue he has is a result of the panel icons being depricated. The plugin should be installed as a dependency when the application is installed. This is my opinion, should I create a separate bug eport for that and do the feature request?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-28
<RedSingularity> hggdh jibel yofel_ micahg :  Thanks guys!  Great to be a part of the team and a awesome community!!  :)
<charlie-tca> congrats, RedSingularity
<hggdh> heh
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<RedSingularity> Anyone have experience with the gnome-control-center?  Here is a bug I was working a while back.  It is filed against the update-manager, but gnome-control-center may be more appropriate since the problem occurs after that package is updated.  Let me know what you think.  Thanks.  bug 728797
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728797 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "When using "Make Caps Lock an additional Ctrl" keyboard option, doing a dist-upgrade causes caps lock to revert to a caps lock key (affects: 1) (heat: 71)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728797
<tarmon> Hey Everyone
<tarmon> Just applied to join BugSquad Mentorship
<tarmon> Talkative place
<ikt> hi how r u? :))
<charlie-tca> !u
<ubot4> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ikt> :((
<ikt> tarmon, how come you're only in #ubuntu-bugs ?
<tarmon> What's that?
<tarmon> Where else should I be?
<ikt> Where the talking is :)
<tarmon> haha, which is? I am new around here :P
<tarmon> Explains why it's kinda dead around here
<ikt> nah
<ikt> it's usually a bit more talkative in here when someone has something bug related happen
<ikt> even then it depends on your time zone, there's almost no bug triagers in aus :(
<ikt> some chat in #ubuntu-release-party, there's also your ubuntu loco  channels
<tarmon> Nice
<tarmon> What time/timezone is it being realeased
<ikt> tarmon, they don't say, just sometime on april 28
<tarmon> Got ya
<tarmon> So I just joined the BugSquad Mentorship Launchpad team, any idea how long it typically takes them to accept people?
<ikt> not sure, I got moved over as one of the initial batches as I was in the previous team waiting for a mentor
<ikt> vash is online a lot though
<ikt> so it should be soon
<tarmon> Got ya.
<tarmon> I noticed there were 6 others who had been waiting a little while.
<tarmon> Sudden burst of motivation and wanting to get involved and then I hit this wall :P
<ikt> yeah I know how that is
<ikt> there's not to much about it though
<tarmon> Yeah for sure.
<tarmon> So are you still waiting for a mentor or what are you up too?
<ikt> tarmon, atm just reading around a bit, waiting for release
<ikt> I don't think you wait for a mentor anymore
<ikt> did you join bugsquad mentor or bugsquad alpha squad?
<trinikrono> hello guys
<trinikrono> i am a part of the mentorship alpha group
<ikt> gz :)
<trinikrono> tarmon: you can join here https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha
<trinikrono> just ask one of the admins to add you
<trinikrono> look for vish :D
<tarmon> COol
<tarmon> Yeah I tried to join BugSquad Mentorship
<tarmon> But I will shoot them a message
<trinikrono> tarmon: this team? the alpha one
<tarmon> The alpha one
<tarmon> The one you posted a link for?
<trinikrono> yes that one
<trinikrono> well that ok anyways you know tarmon
<trinikrono> where are you at with the triage process
<tarmon> Not sure, trying to work my way through all of this. Haven't been at it for too long.
<trinikrono> did you read the howto triage already?
<tarmon> Yeah, I got through most of it.
<trinikrono> what about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<tarmon> I have now :)
<trinikrono> good so you can sign up for that and we can start you off on some bugs
<trinikrono> did you pick a package to specialize in as yet?
<tarmon> I have not.
<tarmon> I actually have to head out for 30-60 minutes
<tarmon> any chance you will still be around when I get back?
<trinikrono> i will be if you are coming back :D
<trinikrono> i am not in bug control as yet btw
<trinikrono> so i can only help you so far anyways
<tarmon> Alright well you seem to know more of whats going that I do ;)
<tarmon> I should be back on in an hour or less
<tarmon> Thanks!
<trinikrono> ikt: are you in the mentorship group also?
<ikt> trinikrono: yea
<trinikrono> :D what do you triage
<ikt> trinikrono, anything really
<ikt> mainly watch over bugs filed against ubuntu
<tarmon> bug 772008
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772008 in ubuntu "gnome-panel is running over unity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772008
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<jibel> mvo, Hi, I hope you enjoyed your vacation :-)
<jibel> mvo, I've a bug that's you'll maybe find interesting
<jibel> mvo, bug 769680
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769680 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "during kubuntu-desktop upgrade to Natty, gnome packages are removed if python is hold back to <2.7 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769680
<jibel> half of the system has been removed during upgrade
<mvo> thanks jibel, I check this out
<mvo> jibel: fixed in -proposed
<jibel> mvo, excellent, I was not requesting a quick fix though :-)
<mvo> jibel: :)
<Pici> Hm.  If I notice a bug in the release notes, should I fix it myself (!itsawiki) or is there someone better to notify? (specifically the mention of using do-release-upgrade -d)
<pedro_> anybody with a raid1 and a natty installation ? ;-)
<pedro_> bug 761971 needs some help with that
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 761971 in mdadm (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "no notification that one of the disks has been disconnected in a raid 1 configurtion (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761971
<JoshuaL> I am trying to triage a bug, the bug 772409. main.log says 2011-04-28 10:37:22,258 DEBUG Can't mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.), i already gave the bug the tag maverick2natty. Is there any other thing I can change like the status or request more information?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772409 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 "Could not calculate the upgrade" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772409
<mvo> JoshuaL: I commented in the bug
<JoshuaL> ok ty
<JoshuaL> bbl
<bdmurray> jibel_: does update-managaer have bug reporting guidelines?
<njin> hello fellows, i need a Xorg expert for this 2 heads problem(WW): NVIDIA: The Composite and Xinerama extensions are both enabled, which is an unsupported configuration.  The driver will continue to load, but may behave strangely.
<ohsix> njin: you'll need to talk to nvidia, they are mutually exclusive, and they only do xinerama as a multihead hack, in lieu of xrandr 1.2+ support
<njin> ohsix: do you think that installing Experimental drivers can fix this?
<yofel> the expermintal drivers in jockey are meant for nouveau, so that would circumvent the issue by changing the driver. But the issue would still stay the same for nvidia
<ohsix> yea, that
<ohsix> you might try a natty livecd to see how that would go, then upgrade to natty :]
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 5/5/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<jibel> bdmurray, There is this doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager , I didn't review it recently
<bdmurray> jibel: I meant https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+edit
<bdmurray> jibel: and it looks like there are
<jibel> bdmurray, I learned something. I completely ignored the existence of these +edit link.
<bdmurray> jibel: well it only appears on the +source page so might be hard to find
<JoshuaL> If a user says that it looks like the issue is fixed, can I close it or should I wait for the user to be sure its fixed?
<RedSingularity> So the next bug meeting is the 19th at 1700 UTC?  That was the final decision?
<yofel> RedSingularity: the 5th at 1700 and the next on the 19th at 1700, after that evey 2nd thursday of a month
<RedSingularity> yofel: ok great.  Thanks buddy :)
<yofel> sure, let's see if having it on the bugday will get some more people to listen ^^
<RedSingularity> lol
<bdmurray> participation would be better than listening ;-)
<jibel> isn't update-manager's hook supposed to attach dist-upgrade logs when there's a failure during a release upgrade ? Very few upgrade reports have them attached.
<bdmurray> jibel: do you have an example?  I was looking at this code the other day
<jibel> bdmurray, bug 772539
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772539 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "nasty distro upgrade crashed (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772539
<bdmurray> nasty?
<jibel> :-)
<jibel> bug 772583
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772583 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Updating to Kubuntu 11.04, couldn't finish (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772583
<jibel> bug 772602
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772602 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "During upgrad error message regarding calculating the upgrade, E:ErrorpckProblemResolver::Resolve Generated Breaks (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772602
<jibel> and so on ...
<bdmurray> its not clear to me those first 2 are crashes
<jibel> how did they filed the reports ?
<jibel> bug 772611
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772611 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Maverick - Natty upgrade crashes on kubuntu-desktop package (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772611
<bdmurray> I think bug 721382 might help with some of this
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 721382 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "dist-upgrade error message should say to use ubuntu-bug (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721382
<RedSingularity> jibel: I have found many reports from distribution upgrades lacking those files as well.
<bdmurray> As I understand it not being able to calcuate the upgrade with return the message in bug 721382 which is suboptimal
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 721382 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "dist-upgrade error message should say to use ubuntu-bug (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721382
<bdmurray> jibel: if you can help with a test case fro a crash though I'd be happy to help sort this out
<bdmurray> oh hang on
<jibel> bdmurray, That would obviously improve the situation. Sure, I can reproduce a crash.
<jibel> I've 2 test cases actually, 1. couldn't calculate the upgrade 2. crash during upgrade
<jibel> both crashes requires the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<jibel> for 2. the hook must determine if it's a regular upgrade or a release upgrade
<jibel> RedSingularity, for info there are many upgrade failures because of bug 772387,
<jibel> you'll see "Broken openoffice.org-dmaths:amd64 Depends on libreoffice-dmaths [ amd64 ] < none > ( none )" at the bottom of the file apt.log
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772387 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "failed to upgrade to natty: openoffice.org-dmaths : Depends: libreoffice-dmaths but it is not installable (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 32)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772387
<bdmurray> jibel: I think I've sorted out one of the issues
<jibel> bdmurray, what is it ?
<RedSingularity> jibel: thanks for the heads up :)  I am going to make a note of that now for duplicates.
<bdmurray> jibel: well let me test it first ;-)
<jibel> ok :-)
<bdmurray> jibel: do you recall how to do an sru test of a dist-upgrade? since a new version of update-manager gets downloaded...
<jibel> bdmurray, what do you mean ? testing the version in natty-proposed ?
<bdmurray> jibel: right
<jibel> bdmurray, update-manager -p
<jibel> this will download the release-upgrader from -proposed
 * BUGabundo cries
<BUGabundo> I got left out of #ubuntu+1 before I could say good bye to my friends
<BUGabundo> it was closed TOO SOON
<yofel> yeah, somehow we got the release done in the morning, I almost forgot to say bye too
<BUGabundo> its NEVER in the morning :(
<micahg> people must have been able to work faster in unity ;)
<jibel> bdmurray, same kind of reporting issue with ubiquity, bug 772721 . It asks to use ubiquity/+filebug rather than directly reporting the bug and attaching the right files.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772721 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "On install apt crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772721
<BUGabundo> we already run that stat for 10.04
<BUGabundo> its almost always around 14-16 GMT
<BUGabundo> oh well
<BUGabundo> time to check for a new chain
<BUGabundo> still on natty
<BUGabundo> oh well
<BUGabundo> tomorrow should be there
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> totem-video-thumbnailer is killing my CPU
<jibel> Yay, I've found a high score, 64 different ppa enabled, and strangely the system refuses to upgrade :)
<micahg> wow, 64 PPAs...I think I topped out at 20
 * yofel has 25 PPA enabled on his system, some of them pinned though
<BUGabundo> wc -l sources.list
<BUGabundo> 57 sources.list
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/600471/
<yofel> 319, but most of it is commented out
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> -v #
<BUGabundo> $ grep http sources.list | grep -v "# deb" | wc -l
<BUGabundo> 14
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600473/
<yofel> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^# | grep -v ^$ | grep natty | grep -v deb-src | wc -l
<yofel> 22
<yofel> nice collection he has there...
<BUGabundo> that give me 7 LOL
<BUGabundo> so half of my are pre-natty
<BUGabundo> jibel so you have *every* ppa available ? :P
<BUGabundo> you are better off running debian unstable :))))
<yofel> hm, that should be 23, kubuntu-ninjas is private so I manage that seperate
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-29
<BUGabundo> nite folks! TGTiF
<Tanks5> Upgraded to Kubuntu 11.04 from 10.10. Get past grub and then Kubuntu 11.04 in plain text appears. after that the screen goes blank and freezes forcing a reboot.
<Tanks5> can not get past the blank screen -n00b needs help
<hggdh> Tanks5: please use #ubuntu, we do not do support here
<Tanks5> thanks
<corno> good morning
<corno> i would appreciate it if someone can give me some advice or point me in the right direction, my story as follows:
<corno> i'm new to the LaunchPad system, joined a few days ago and would love to get involved with bug-fixing/development
<corno> i've found a specific bug that i'm interested and its status is as follows:  a patch has been submitted to the bug item.
<corno> the patch is made on top of usb-creator version 0.2.28
<corno> when i checked out the latest TRUNK i see that other fixes/changes have been committed in the meantime
<micahg> corno: you should ask about that in #ubuntu-devel, this channel is mainly for bug triage
<corno> micahg - thanks, will do :)
<MichealH> Hi all, I'm interested in heavily triaging bugs
<MichealH> What was the wiki page again?
<MichealH> chrisccoulson: Is there a wiki page to documnet how i can start bug triaging?
<chrisccoulson> MichealH, i'm probably not the best person to ask (I hardly do any bug triaging), but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage might be a good start
<MichealH> Thanks :)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: Do you know why about:startpage in ubufox doesn't show the local homepage when there is no web connection?
<jbicha> I have to manually hit File>Work Offline to see it
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, my guess is you have the network manager integration turned off
<jbicha> ?
<chrisccoulson> works here ;)
<jbicha> it doesn't work here with networking disabled in nm-applet on Natty with a clean profile
<jbicha> I'll just open a bug for you then :-)
<chrisccoulson> don't bother, i can already see why
<chrisccoulson> in any case, it doesn't really matter, as the offline page doesn't work even when firefox detects you are offline
<chrisccoulson> i'm just going to kill that whole thing entirely
<jbicha> oh ok, it's easier not opening a bug
<jbicha> I care because the theme for the local page is out-of-date (of course that theme doesn't work in Firefox) &
<jbicha> it would be easier to kill the local page than retheme it
<chrisccoulson> the theme doesn't work in firefox because it is blocked by it's security policy
<chrisccoulson> about: URI's can be linked to from remote content, and are therefore blocked from loading local data from the filesystem
<chrisccoulson> so the stylesheets are blocked
<jibel> mvo, hey, any idea what could cause bug 772775
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772775 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update to 11.04 failed (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772775
<jibel> mvo, this is the second report like this, look at the kde-plasmoid-cwd record in the status file
<jibel> mvo, the other one is bug 773022
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 773022 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Could not install the upgrades to 11.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773022
<mvo> jibel: looks like this package is causing the trouble, I don't think it was ever part of the official release, it looks like the new dpkg got stricter about the allowed values in the priority field in natty and therefore causing the crash
<jibel> mvo, right, but if you look at the status file from apt-clone in 773022 the record is complete. So it looks like it gets corrupted during the upgrade ?
<mvo> jibel: ohhhh
<mvo> jibel: that gives it a different level importance
<jibel> mvo, that's why I'm requesting your advice :-)
<mvo> jibel: I need to go for lunch soon, but I will diagnose afterwards
<jibel> mvo, np, bon appétit
<mvo> thanks!
<jibel> buxy, you might be interested in the above discussion as well. maybe it's a false positive.
<buxy> jibel: kde-plasmoid-cwp is not an official package right? it looks like it has a bad Priority field and it should be dropped/fixed prior to the dpkg upgrade
<buxy> (and maybe dpkg should refuse to upgrade as long as some packages with bad priorities are installed)
<jibel> buxy, my concern was that, in 772775 the record is truncated but it was corrupted before the upgrade too.
<jibel> buxy, I was wondering is it could be corrupted during the upgrade.
<jibel> because the other report has a complete record.
<MichealH> jibel: I had a thing when upgrading
<jibel> MichealH, Cool, what thing ?
<MichealH> I installed without formatting
<MichealH> Then on return the NVidia drivers were playing up with unity
<MichealH> Unity was flickerign on and off, rendering it unusable
<jibel> MichealH, Do you have a bug numbeR ?
<MichealH> In the end, I had to reinstall with formatting becuase Unity 2D bugged up when i started something £D
<MichealH> Nope
<MichealH> I thought someone else reported it xD
<jibel> MichealH, It's better to have 2 reports than none.
<MichealH> kk
 * MichealH reports 2 bugs, I just found annother
<jibel> MichealH, If you can reproduce it can you file a report please, this type of error can be very hardware specific, and affect different pieces of software, X, drivers, kernel, compiz or whatever.
<MichealH> The new scrollbars are playing up
<MichealH> I really do not want to retry, it took me hours to get everything running again :(
<MichealH> Gah! How the ... Do you file a bug :/
<MichealH> Its changed completley
<jibel> MichealH, to file a bug you can use 'ubuntu-bug package_name' from the command line or the run dialog (alt+f2)
<jibel> MichealH, for example to file abug against compiz, run: ubuntu-bug compiz
<txomon> hello, I have registered a bug 773195, can someone check if correct?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 773195 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "crashes in gnome3 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773195
<hggdh> txomon: unfortunately it does not help much... instead of opening manually, please always use 'ubuntu-bug' -- in your case, 'ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager'
<hggdh> txomon: right now you can try 'apport-collect 773195' to add the missing data
<pedro_> a valgrind log would be useful too
<pedro_> moi moi hggdh
<hggdh> buen moi pedro_ :-)
<penguin42> are we collecting Gnome 3 bugs?
<hggdh> penguin42: good question... I am so tired I did not even see it was G3. But, if we publish, I guess we accept
<hggdh> pedro_: do you know ^
<hggdh> ?
<penguin42> hggdh: But the only G3 is a ppa isn't it?
<penguin42> (Don't get me wrong - I'd like to get G3 debugged)
<yofel> iirc we accept them, but they need to be tagged gnome3
<pedro_> there's a ppa with gnome3 so yeah, we can forward those later to the upstream folks
<pedro_> i'm sure they are going to appreciate having more feedback (bugs) on that
<hggdh> yes, now I remember, micahg even added a tag for it
<yofel> although I don't find the PPA packages too useful for debugging. A) there's no apport hook B) many packages don't even have debug symbols so are useless for debugging
<hggdh> pfui. That really does not thelp
<ali1234> is there a metabug for all programs that look bad with a forced resize gripper?
<yofel> ali1234: you mean that gtk grip in the bottom right corner ?
<yofel> ali1234: bug 704105
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 704105 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Resize grip always appears in bottom right of GTK+2.0 windows (affects: 17) (dups: 3) (heat: 142)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704105
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> lol, bad title
<ali1234> it's not a bug, someone specifically went to the trouble of backporting it from gtk3
<yofel> well, I DO count it as a bug, as it's totally useless in KDE
<ali1234> but it doesn't affect kde applications
<ali1234> i consider it a bug too
<ali1234> vanilla gtk2+ does not have this patch
<yofel> no, but it hides the slider in firefox for example using oxygen-gtk
<yofel> which looks bad
<ali1234> it's useless if you use any theme but light-themes
<ali1234> because all the other themes have window borders
<yofel> plus it makes the 'down' button of the slider unclickable
<ali1234> the annoying thing is they are saying every app that doesn't want this has to be patched separately
<charlie-tca> I like the way it shows up in things like launchpad bugs, when you are changing status/importance and commenting
<ali1234> so what am i supposed to do?
<ali1234> set this bug as "affecting" every package that has a resize gripper?
<charlie-tca> You have to add each package to the bug
<ali1234> i'm happy to do that
<charlie-tca> not every package, no
<ali1234> but there is probably several hundred
<charlie-tca> only packages it does not belong in, or interferes with use
<ali1234> like i said, several hundred
<ali1234> the list of packages where it works properly is a shorter list
<charlie-tca> Alternative would be a new bug for each one, then dup them to the master
<ali1234> also since this whole problem is caused by an ubuntu specific there is zero chance of upstream ever "fixing" it
<charlie-tca> It is not caused by ubuntu, it is caused by gtk
<ali1234> it is caused by a patch to gtk which is only present in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> but if they do not get in the way of use, they won't be fixed
<yofel> but it does get in the way of use...
<charlie-tca> sometimes, yes. Gedit has it, but it does not get in the way
<seb128> the said patch is in gtk3
<seb128> so it will be an issue for softwares when they switch to gtk3 this cycle
<seb128> softwares should be fixed when they are buggy
<yofel> seb128: then why does it show up in firefox?
<ali1234> the patch which causes the problem is the one in gtk2
<ali1234> the one that canonical backported
<seb128> right, well better to fix applications
<seb128> they will have that issue when they start using gtk3 which has the same patch than the one ubuntu backported to gtk2
<seb128> the way forward is to fix buggy cases not to rollback the patch which is useful
<ali1234> how can the applications be fixed when the call which is needed to disable the gripper doesn't even exist in vanilla gtk2?
<seb128> yofel, it's a firefox bug I guess
<yofel> seb128: well, it's caused by firefox not having the status bar at the bottom anymore
<seb128> it does in the ubuntu gtk2 version and softwares are distribued in the ubuntu archive and can be patched
<yofel> try to click that down arror here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/slider.png
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ can you confirm that's an issue?
<yofel> s/arror/arrow/
<seb128> yofel, I can't confirm that issue on natty
<ali1234> i have exactly the same problem in firefox
<yofel> seb128: this is kubuntu
<seb128> well then there is a kubuntu interaction bug that needs to be fixed
<seb128> in works fine on unity or classic GNOME
<seb128> in -> it
<ali1234> no it doesn't
<ali1234> i am using unity on natty, identical problem
<seb128> that's a very useful discussion
<yofel> seb128: then why did this work fine in kubuntu before the patch was applied?
<seb128> well "works here" and "nobody complain about it during the week of testing"
<ali1234> i've been complaining about it since... oh 6 months ago?
<ali1234> all i got was "it'll be better when it is released"
<seb128> talk to chrisccoulson
<yofel> seb128: I see several people complaining on the bug
<seb128> he's maintaining firefox
<seb128> is that a pure cosmetic thing?
<seb128> or is that actually breaking anything?
<ali1234> no, i cannot click on the scroll bar arrow it obscures
<yofel> considering that I can't click the slider down button I don't count this as cosmetic
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<yofel> sure, I can just use the slider, but it still breaks something
<seb128> right, seems a small bug
<seb128> in firefox
<seb128> well I can still click the button but it's less easy to catch due to it
<ali1234> well i'm going to set that bug as affecting firefox, pidgin, and anything else where the grip obscures the UI
<yofel> hm, true, if I catch it I can click on that small visible corner
<chrisccoulson> i already know about the firefox issue
<chrisccoulson> and please do not assign a bug to multiple packages
<chrisccoulson> i'll just remove the firefox task else. i get enough bug spam already
<ali1234> ok, in that case i will open bugs for every single package instead :)
<seb128> there is a bug for pidgin iirc but that one is purely cosmetic
<ali1234> gimp?
<seb128> check for open bugs, most are probably known
<chrisccoulson> and there is already a bug for firefox
<ali1234> it would be useful if there was a way to find them. are you tagging them "gripper" or something?
<seb128> it's a small annoyance in some softwares but it's a real win compared to trying to get the 1 pixel corner which was an issue before adding those
<penguin42> ali1234: I'm curious - where? The grip doesn't seem to be a problem for me on pidgin here
<seb128> penguin42, you can see it a bit over the buddy image
<ali1234> and also on the conversation windows
<penguin42> seb128: Yeh but only when I hover to scroll
<seb128> well in any case those handle have been added because they solved a real usability issue
<seb128> so dropping it is not the way
<penguin42> it seems the whole idea is to reduce the horizontal impact of the scrollbar most of the time by something that only appears when in use
<ali1234> a usability that was introduced by another ubuntu customization
<ali1234> +issue
<yofel> I think what people are annoyed about is that the patch was added to fix an issue in one theme, and is force-applied to any gtk theme out there, even if there's absolutely no need for it
<seb128> ali1234, the patch has been added upstream in gtk3
<ali1234> but not gtk2
<ali1234> and all the programs that have a problem use gtk2
<seb128> it just got backported to ubuntu gtk2 because ubuntu didn't switch to gtk3 in natty
<charlie-tca> ali1234: I did not intend to give you bad information. Apparently, a new bug is needed for each one.
<charlie-tca> thanks, seb128
<seb128> yw
<seb128> well it's interesting to see that users do click on that small scrollbars arrow icon rather than using mouse scrolling or just scrolling on the scrollbar which does the same basically but is easier to catch
<ali1234> i'm more annoyed about the cosmetic bugs
<seb128> yofel, well, ubuntu focus on a solid experience for its default desktop rather than mixed experience for each desktop because comprises needs to be done
<ali1234> light-themes was supposed to make it look better
<ali1234> a few applications where it overlaps the UI: http://imagebin.org/150784
<penguin42> ali1234: Oh - that square at the bottom - yeh I'd noticed that - what is that?
<ali1234> um... it's the resize grip?
<penguin42> ali1234: Apologies - before I thought you were referring to the scrollbar grips
<seb128> well not sure why that's happening for you but it's not happening on a default installation
<ali1234> this *is* a default installation
<seb128> like the appearance dialog and pidgin conversation dialogs don't have ui cutting
<seb128> well it's not happening to everybody
<seb128> not sure what is different in yours
<ali1234> all you have to do to reproduce that is switch to any theme that isn't light-themes
<seb128> well then it's not the default installation ;-)
<ali1234> and then switch back to light-themes
<ali1234> i have no idea why i also have human window borders and light widgets
<penguin42> ali1234: On pidgin for me it's much cleaner - it's just across the corner, it doesn't have a the square effect -it almost looks for you like it's not masking properly
<seb128> right, I don't get the square either here
<seb128> or in the appareance capplet it doesn't go over the button
<ali1234> try changing theme to clearlooks and then back to ambiance
<ali1234> (note that clearlooks is present in a default install)
<seb128> it's just after changing theme for the current session?
<seb128> or does it persist after restarts?
<ali1234> no idea i haven't restarted since i installed unity a week ago
<ali1234> it's been "fun"
<seb128> seems like a bug, but if that's for one session that seems minor rather
<seb128> well open a bug against gtk in launchpad
<ali1234> if it was only drawing a triangle instead of a square it would not make much difference to me
<ali1234> i will test if it persists after restart
<ali1234> seems that it does not
<ali1234> hmm so what's a package that uses gtk3 that i can test against?
<ali1234> this seems to be the collection point for the grip bugs if anyone is interested: https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/nt9-grippy
<txomon> hggdh, did it
<somethinginteres> hi all, I noticed when installing 11.04 on my netbook (wubi) that the install screen was too big for the monitor and the progress bar was not visible. How do I report this problem?
<penguin42> somethinginteres: From the installed system run ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<penguin42> oh actually hang on
<penguin42> I'm not sure what the installer package is for wubi?
<somethinginteres> I don't think this is a Wubi specific problem the install proccess semmed identical to the normal one. Wubi just "launched" into that after doing its job as it were
<jibel> somethinginteres, it's reported in bug 727905, you can add a comment there.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727905 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer windows are sometimes too tall for small wide-screen devices (netbooks) (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 92)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727905
<somethinginteres> ah, thank you both penguin42 and jibel
<jibel> somethinginteres, some users are reporting that it is fixed for them, since you still have this problem add the necessary information that could make a difference, like your screen resolution and language used during the installation.
<somethinginteres> jibel: yes, I will find that out. I wonder if those reporting it fixed used the final release ISO sans any updates?
<jibel> somethinginteres, from the date of the comments I'd say no, the last comment is 1 month ago. You can also add a screenshot/picture of your screen, this helps to determine what takes too much space.
<somethinginteres> jibel: hmm wouldn't that involve a reinstall?
<jibel> somethinginteres, yes it would.
<bdmurray> jibel: I reported bug 772913 after our discussion yesterday
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772913 in update-manager (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "apport not turned on for distribution upgrades (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772913
<jibel> bdmurray, yes, seen it. Thanks for investigating and finding out what is wrong.
<mvo> bdmurray: I uploaded it now, its waiting in the unapproved queue
<bdmurray> mvo: thanks
<mvo> thanks YOU
<bdmurray> jibel: I'd still like to improve the bug reporting situation before the dist upgrade starts running though
<txomon> hggdh, Is now complete?
<jibel> txomon, it's better but still incomplete. As pedro_ suggested could you please attach a valgrind log https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<txomon> jibel, sry I didn't see that line
<jibel> txomon, np
<txomon> jibel, now, gnome-power-manager works (if using valgrind to launch it)
<jibel> txomon, without this trace it will be hard to guess what's wrong
<txomon> jibel, I attached the log file, but just wanted to point on that detail
<jibel> txomon, Great! thanks.
<penguin42> bug 728840 is making a running for the record on number of dupes
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728840 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "upgradeprovision crashed with LdbError in connect(): (80, 'Failed to load modules from: /usr/lib/samba/ldb\n') (affects: 98) (dups: 130) (heat: 990)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728840
<bdmurray> well it'd be helpful if a bug pattern were written for it then
<penguin42> how do bug patterns work?
 * penguin42 is no samba expert - but there seem to be a whole bunch of samba4 package install failures that match the description on that one coming in
<bdmurray> you write an xml file with criteria regarding the bug (package, version?, traceback) and apport checks for those before filing the bug so the reporter gets redirected to that master bug number
<penguin42> is it normal for someone knowledgeable about that package to do it?
<bdmurray> its doesn't really need to be someone with specific knownledge about the package
<penguin42> ok, is there some mechanism to test the rule - i.e. something you give it a bug number and the rule and it tells you if it would fire?
<yofel> yes, in the patterns branch
<bdmurray> yes you can test it with the bug number and actually search all bugs about the package for duplicates
<bdmurray> I'm writing one now fwiw
<yofel> lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns
<yofel> ah k
<bdmurray> however I am sure there are more tagged bugpattern-needed
<yofel> true, quite a few https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bugpattern-needed
<penguin42> so my gnome3 bug was just closed with a 'the ppa versions are not officially supported'
<yofel> micahg: we don't want those bugs anymore?
<micahg> penguin42: bug #?
<penguin42> bug 773464
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 773464 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Gnome3: GDM doesn't set any locale/lang variables (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773464
<micahg> seb128: ^^ this seems like a system integration bug
 * penguin42 isn't 100% sure where the problem is - I mean gdm seems to no longer have a chooser for the language, so I can see why it doesn't set it, but I would have thought that the language would be defined by the interface that a display manager should set
<seb128> penguin42, GNOME3 is in a ppa an supported in no official way
<seb128> micahg, GNOME decided to drop the keyboard and locale selectors from gdm in GNOME3
<seb128> not sure what we intend to do next cycle but not likely get gdm3 the way it is
<seb128> but in any case it's not an Ubuntu bug
<penguin42> seb128: I'd assumed that, but the discussion at: 2:11pm (i.e. nearly 5 hours ago) was seeming we were accepting the bugs
<seb128> didn't read that one and I closed IRC since
<seb128> but we don't
<seb128> whoever told you that mislead you
<penguin42> ok, it would seem useful to collect them somewhere though
<seb128> there is a mailing list for the gnome3-team on launchpad, send an email there
<seb128> that's how they tracked the ppa issues
<penguin42> ok
<micahg> seb128: I was originally told that system integration issues could be tracked in LP
<micahg> we created a tag for this purposee
<seb128> that's not a system integration, it's a GNOME3 decision to drop the keyboard and locale selectors
<micahg> seb128: ok, but in general, we're still collecting packaging, system integration issues in bugs?
<seb128> yes, packaging issues are interesting
<seb128> but we can't do a lot about features GNOME decided to drop in GNOME3
<seb128> or at least having bugs about those is of no real use
<micahg> seb128: ok, no problem, thanks
<seb128> yw
<penguin42> they do seem to have dropped some things that I miss
<seb128> penguin42, there is a reason we didn't go for it this cycle ;-)
<micahg> penguin42: maybe it would be proactive to discuss this issue with the kubuntu devs to see if there's anything they want to do
<penguin42> micahg: Well except I assume it would break other sessions as well
<micahg> penguin42: well, so everyone will have to adjust
<penguin42> seb128: I might be the one person who prefers unity to gnome3 (although tbh I'd still have gnome 2 over either)
<penguin42> micahg: It seems wrong to force everyone else to change because of one decision
<seb128> penguin42, you are probably not the only one, I guess each desktop will have users liking it over the other ones
<penguin42> seb128: It's the workspaces that I miss - I'm a long term user of a 3x3 workspace setup
<seb128> penguin42, but we will review GNOME3 and such issues at UDS so maybe wait a bit
<seb128> hum, go to go
<seb128> bye
<micahg> penguin42: there are other options besides gdm (kdm, xdm, lightdm)
<penguin42> micahg: Yeh, but I'd expect that you should be able to use any dm with any session
<charlie-tca> doesn't work as far as I know, though
<micahg> penguin42: well, that's up to each piece of software to want to play nice with the others
<penguin42> micahg: Well, I'd assume it was upto someone to define the interface between dm and session
<micahg> penguin42: sounds like there should be a freedesktop.org standard :)
<penguin42> micahg: Indeed
<Bourne> what is the status for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/730972/+activity
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730972 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "IdeaPad U160 Broadcom wifi not connecting (affects: 9) (heat: 48)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo> there we go
<BUGabundo> who is coming with me?
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> a little too early for me. I can't do it until after UDS
<BUGabundo> why charlie-tca?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: But we haven't even got a +1 yet!
<BUGabundo> now we can
<charlie-tca> Things get too hectic for me
<BUGabundo> now we have user(s) running +1 again :D
<hggdh> BUGabundo: I am amazed by your courage ;-)
 * yofel only created a oneiric pbuilder so far
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: lIES
<BUGabundo> hggdh: why? I've been doing this since 5.x
<yofel> I'll stick to natty for some kubuntu-ppa and SRU testing I think
 * charlie-tca is just plain scared to do it ?
<BUGabundo> *8c
 * penguin42 waits for his ppa to wake up
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> **8.10
 * yofel didn't see anything scary uploaded to oneiric so far though
<BUGabundo> right now we have in oneiric just about the same as natty plus proposed
<BUGabundo> if not even older
<micahg> BUGabundo: new toolchain
<BUGabundo> so?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Oh new toolchains add so many ways to break things :-)
 * charlie-tca prefers to let BUGabundo lead the way
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> we wait for you guys in +1
<charlie-tca> I will see you there in a couple of weeks
<BUGabundo> hope it opens soon D:
<BUGabundo> now I need to test *every* PPA
<BUGabundo> to see the ones still valid
 * yofel goes back to trying natty with compressed btrfs
<BUGabundo> $ grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l 27
<BUGabundo> anyone with *very* slow systems why running APT?
<BUGabundo> specially on SSD / BTRFS?
<Pici> BUGabundo: archive.u.c and ppa.lp.net are both overloaded right now, related?
<BUGabundo> Pici: naaaa, I'm using mirrors
<BUGabundo> but I mean for the last month or so
<arand> BUGabundo: I've heard about btrfs issues with apt..
<yofel> overloaded is an understatement...
<BUGabundo> E: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/t/telepathy-mission-control-5/telepathy-mission-control-5_5.7.9-1_amd64.deb: 404  Not Found
<BUGabundo> oh well
<BUGabundo> not synced yet
<BUGabundo> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<BUGabundo>       Remove the following packages:
<BUGabundo> 1)      ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> 2)      xorg
<BUGabundo> great broken left overs
<BUGabundo> EEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<arand> BUGabundo: One workaround was using "eatmydata" to disable some safety feature ;)
<BUGabundo> arand: barricades ?
<BUGabundo> since 10.04 brough those, my system is SLOWWWW
<BUGabundo> I should disable it
<arand> BUGabundo: Or sync-something, I don't remember the name.
<BUGabundo> but using btrfs and SSD the risk is to high
<penguin42> yeh I think it's doing a sync or partial sync after each package to recover better with ext4
<yofel> you can disable the sync() calls by adding force-unsafe-io to dpkg
<wad> Is this where I would come to report a bug?
<BUGabundo> wad: that would be launchpad
<yofel> !bugs
<ubot4`> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wad> ah
<wad> thanks!
<wad> So I'm planning on reporting a bug around dual-monitor configuration where one monitor is positioned above another. What package does this pertain to?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600936/
<BUGabundo> that's what my X looks like
<BUGabundo> scary
<yofel> hm... natty on compressed btrfs on an SDHC card on my eeePC is actually quite usable :)
<jibel> BUGabundo, why do you need X, real man running oneiric doesn't need it ;-)
<BUGabundo> :D
<RedSingularity> jibel: Does the issue in this bug really belong to update-manager you think?  Or is there a better suited package to assign...?  bug 771032
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 771032 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "overlapped progress bar and column label in update manager dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771032
<jibel> RedSingularity, it looks like a problem with the theme or the rendering engine.
<RedSingularity> jibel: you think metacity?
<jibel> no
 * jibel looking
<jibel> RedSingularity, gtk2-engines
<RedSingularity> jibel: ah alright.  I have seen these types of bugs a few times but never knew exactly the culprit.  Thanks ;)
<jibel> RedSingularity, yw
<penguin42> hmph my PPA doesn't seem to be getting anywhere
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda5              58G   51G  2.1G  97% /
<BUGabundo> no wonder SSD is slow :\
<arand> BUGabundo: You using natty on metal btw? I snapshotted and pulled the trigger on a kvm at least ;)
<arand> *oneiric
<BUGabundo> ohhh I forgot to make a snapshot
<BUGabundo> DOH
<BUGabundo> oh well
<BUGabundo> risk it or leave it
<BUGabundo> plus I just sdgear643y5n45u4 my entire X tree
<BUGabundo> so if you don't see me in here tomorrow :P
<arand> BUGabundo: What on earth are you on btrfs for! :þ
<penguin42> arand: Masochism
<yofel> hm, btrfs does work, I tried it today (and learned what people meant by saying that dpkg is slow on btrfs *shudder*)
<arand> Well, I should already know that..
<BUGabundo> yofel: :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<yofel> agreed
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-30
<BUGabundo> jpds: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/main amd64 Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<BUGabundo> I'm alive
<BUGabundo> I guess upgrading to 11.10 and changing my X tree didn't kill me
<BUGabundo> ... yet
<bkerensa> ohai
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> I've been trying to do a fresh installation of natty alongside an existing one, but I failed and I'm not sure about the correct way for reporting such an occurrence.
<cousin_mario> I believe I've encountered a bug though, the installer terminates because it cannount unmount a partition and the installation doesn't complete.
<cousin_mario> well, bye
<strycore> hi
<strycore> so I was reporting a bug against compiz and apport told me to come see you guys :)
<strycore> maybe it's a known issue but I couldn't find it on LP
<strycore> it's about the expo plugin in compiz and dual-screens, the Multi Output Mode doesn't behave as expected
<strycore> The "One wall per output" and "One big wall" show the same thing : the big wall mode
<strycore> and it happens with or without Unity
<strycore> Another one about Compiz, I'm pretty sure that the default value for the Decoration Windows rule wasn't "any"
<destin> hello
<oly> hi can some one what i should report an sd reader not working bug against ? ie what package ?
<oly> spent quite a bit of time googling but i can not find anything recent on this particular reader
<penguin42> oly: Probably linux
<penguin42> oly: if it's hardware specific it's normally a kernel issue - does the reader show up at all?
<oly> its detected with lspci
<oly> but the device is not mounted
<penguin42> oly: When you put a card in does anything show up in dmesg? Does anything show up in /proc/partititions?
<oly> just ejected and reinserted the card but dmesg did nothing
<oly> will just check the other location
<penguin42> oly: OK, so report the bug by typing in a terminal     ubuntu-bug linux
<oly> /proc/partitions only lists my hard drive partitions
<oly> aha cool was not aware i could do that usually use the web interface but was just cunfused as to what it fell under
<penguin42> oly: It will gather loads of useful stuff - all the lspci, dmesg and a load of other stuff to help the dev figure out why
<oly> aha neat o
<dupondje> Somebody around that can push priority of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/774363 a bit :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 774363 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cx88-blackbird driver hangs when used (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-01
<penguin42> how important are failed to upgrades on packages?
<penguin42> (core packages)
<ali1234> when i run apps in xephyr they have no menu bar
<ali1234> should i report this against xephyr, or appmenu-gtk?
<ali1234> it doesn't happen when i uninstall appmenu-gtk so i guess that answers my question
<gtriderxc> http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2011/04/linux-security-circus-on-gui-isolation.html
<vish> gtriderxc: why are you dropping random links here?
<gtriderxc> sorry. by mistake. just a wrong room
<gtriderxc> however may be interesting 4 everyone
<simion314> hi, i want to file a bug report, but first to check if is not already reported, i cant find a good way to limit the search nly with bugs for the 11.04 release
<yofel> if the bug you are looking for was properly filed using apport it will have the 'natty' tag, so you can search for that
<simion314> yofel: for kubuntu i must install apport to send a bug report?
<yofel> no, apport is installed by default, use 'ubuntu-bug <package>' to file your bug, see...
<yofel> !bugs
<ubot4`> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<simion314> in fact i see apport-kde is installed 12and if you are not sure what package causes the bug, it happens during boot, so it could be the kernel or maybe the boot scripts
<yofel> what happens?
<simion314> yofel: the boot process stops, the key light turns off,if i press power button it resumes, and i also got an usefull
<simion314> dmesg message log
<simion314>    0.976296] NET: Registered protocol family 1 [    0.976305] pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled [   33.630072] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device [   33.632145] pci 0000:02:00.0: xHCI HW did not halt within 2000 usec status = 0x0
<simion314> see time stamps, it frezes for a while,untill i press the power button, i am not sure if is the kernel
<yofel> not sure either, but from that I would guess it's the kernel. Use 'linux' as package
<simion314> i tried to search launchpad for this issue but i did not find it,i think i will report it
<penguin42> simion314: What hardware?
<penguin42> yofel: Have you had any nepomuk crashes when opening dolphin?
<simion314> penguin42: do you want exact details lspci? it is an asus mtherboard
<penguin42> simion314: no, I was really interested in whether it was a mac - we had someone on here with some odd mac problems
<penguin42> simion314: So that error message from dmesg looks like it got upset by the USB3 controller and thus sounds like a kernel bug - report it
<yofel> penguin42: no, but I have nepomuk disabled on my main system, on the others I don't get any crashes
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm ok
<yofel> a backtrace would be useful :P
<simion314> penguin42: that MSI quick is the usb 3.0?
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh I've got a backtrace, I'd actually like a core file to work with
<penguin42> simion314: Well not sure, but the xHCI I think is
<yofel> penguin42: well, the process isn't terminated as long as drkonqi is up, so maybe you can just attach whatever to that process
<yofel> penguin42: also see http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Environment_Variables#Troubleshooting_and_Debugging
<penguin42> yofel: Oh I see, I'm more used to the apport way of dumping a core and then extracting the bt
<yofel> right, drkonqi uses ptrace instead of core files
<penguin42> yofel: It's entirely possible it's related to my ppa that lets you decrypt LUKS partitions from dolphin, but I'm not sure how that would interact with nepomuk yet
<penguin42> it could be something dumb like nepomuk trying to search the encrypted partition
<jacwib> Hi. I cant lanch ubuntu software center PLZ HELP!!!
<jacwib> (ubuntu 11.04)
<twopoint718> So I'm new to bug triaging, but I think I can confirm that Bug #747534 exists (common-lisp-controller is listed as a dependency of SBCL on my system too)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747534 in sbcl (Ubuntu) "common-lisp-controller should not be a recommended package for sbcl (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747534
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-23
<iceroot> hi, what is the ressource to open bugs against ubuntu.com?
<dlentz> iceroot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug
<iceroot> dlentz: thanky ou
<iceroot> y
<dlentz> yw
<rbasak> How should backports bugs be triaged? I can documentation neither in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports nor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage. This is bug 986649.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986649 in puppet "puppet agent can't obtain catalogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986649
<rbasak> And maverick is EOL anyway. Is this a Won't Fix due to that?
<micahg> rbasak: well, if there's a bug, you can add a task for the respective $RELEASE-backports project, the main thing would be determining if the source of the backport is also affected in which case you'd leave the distro task open
<micahg> or target to whichever series is affected if appropriate
<micahg> yeah, maverick bugs are EOL, but that same backported version is in natty and oneiric
<micahg> and lucid as well
<rbasak> micahg: OK I'll do that - thanks!
<micahg> rbasak: adding a task to maverick-backports at this point is useless (I hope I didn't imply that should be done)
 * micahg removes
<rbasak> Oh OK, I misunderstood
<micahg> supported releases are fine to do that :)
<micahg> the question is does it affect the other releases or not
<rbasak> micahg: I was going to ask the reporter. Shall I go ahead and do that?
<micahg> yeah, you can do that with a note about EOL for Maverick, would probably be good if someone could test this on oneiric
<njin> ubuntu-wubi
<alex_mayorga> Is there a way to recover a bug report that never managed to show a Launchpad window?
<dcampoy> Hi. I just update my ubuntu to 12.04 and now I'm unable to make it boot again. I'm here to find a workaround to let me work again
<dcampoy> At first time I get: "Failed to create PTY"-error that is already reported and has as workaround add --no-log as kernel parameter
<dcampoy> but the boot still keep failing but without any error now.
<dcampoy> Has anybody a clue?
<rbasak> dcampoy: I think you want #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support.
<rbasak> (sorry I don't know the answer)
<dcampoy> @rbasak thanks. Let's try :)
<meetingology> dcampoy: Error: "rbasak" is not a valid command.
<txomon|home> can someone have a look in bug 975197
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975197 in linux "Can't avoid mounting in boot time" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975197
<txomon|home> it is a very blocking feature, that can't be changed but booting from CD and modifying the fstab file
<bdmurray> Setting up memtest86+ (4.20-1.1ubuntu1) ...^M
<bdmurray> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 1: /etc/default/grub: splash”#: not found^M
<bdmurray> dpkg: error processing memtest86+ (--configure):^M subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127^M
<txomon|home> ?
<bdmurray> misclick
<txomon|home> ah oki
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-24
<jan_w> Hi, what can I do to have this fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/894082
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 894082 in network-manager "Network-Manager doesn't handle short network interruptions correctly!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ersi> jan_w: Have you checked upstream if this has changed? Or if that's still hardcoded?
<jan_w> one moment, lets check the source
<ersi> just curious, since I know NM is very activly developed
<jan_w> hehe the bug was moved to a new file: NetworkManager-0.9.4.0/src/nm-device-wired.c line 187
<ersi> so that means it's probably in precise/12.04 as well
<jan_w> it is :(
<txomon|home> so, one day later,can someone have a look in bug 975197
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975197 in linux "Can't avoid mounting in boot time" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975197
<bdmurray> txomon|home: I tested that yesterday and had no problems
<txomon|home> bdmurray, could you jump it?
<txomon|home> I mean, pressing C
<txomon|home> I can boot, but just if the samba server in the network drive is on (which usually is)
<bdmurray> i never saw a message about it being missing
<txomon|home> bdmurray, so you didn't disconnect it
<bdmurray> although I'd stopped smbd on my server
<txomon|home> the problem comes that you are not using it really
<txomon|home> when being in the fstab, it becomes a vital part
<txomon|home> such as /home or so
<bdmurray> yes, I added it to my fstab
<txomon|home> it should give you a menu
<txomon|home> when booting displaying something like the network drive  could not be loaded or so
<txomon|home> I have this line: //192.168.1.2/archives-mirror /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng cifs  guest,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<bdmurray> that's a bit different than what you put in the bug
<bdmurray> I'd just used /mnt/foo
<txomon|home> humm maybe because /mnt is prepared to have devices failing?
<bdmurray> or /var/cache isn't
<txomon|home> bdmurray, whatever, the displaying menu, is not having the desired effect. If it offers the possibility of skipping that mount, it should really skip it
<txomon|home> strange thing (Just saw a video in youtube for first time) and this happens. Example video (1st click): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7RqU_Isw28 output: http://i45.tinypic.com/2ebvpsh.png
<txomon|home> any idea on what can it be?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-25
<Dubaco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/988111 do i need to include more details?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988111 in iptables "bbc iplayer cannot stream for longer than 1 hour in ubuntu but can stream in Windows" [Undecided,New]
<Dubaco> anyone know how to report a bug against blutooth not working
<dlentz> Dubaco, probably: ubuntu-bug bluez
<Dubaco> i tried to run this command "sudo hcidump -XYt > $HOME/hci.log " as part of the bug report it doesnt work as it cant find hcidump
<hggdh> Dubaco: sudo apt-get install bluez-hcidump
<Daekdroom> Does apport-collect work for a bug report filed against nvidia-graphics-drivers?
<nathwill> g'day! if someone has the time, it seems as though the bug 529759 should be marked as "Won't Fix", but I don't have authorization to set this status.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529759 in gwibber "The reply function is duplicated" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529759
<trijntje> Hi all, virtualbox just caused a hard reboot on 12.04, what log files should I inspect so find out whats going on?
<nik90> seb128, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/988264, I have replied to the bug report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988264 in unity "Is user account an application or a system management tool?" [Low,Incomplete]
<nik90> If you run the applications such as Backup, DateAndTimeSettings using the Dash, they appear in the recent apps section considering that they are applications. However if you use them from the System Settings they do not appear in the recent apps section. But nonetheless, these are considered as applications.
<seb128> nik90, I still don't understand your issue on this bug
<seb128> nik90, how is "user account" different?
<nik90> seb128, as you said when you run datetime from the dash, they appear in the recent apps as they should
<nik90> seb128, however if you try running datetime from the system settings they do not appear in the recent apps section
<seb128> neither do user account
<nik90> seb128, exactly none appear if you run them from the system settings...but is that the desired behaviour?
<seb128> yes
<nik90> ok...in that case the bug is then invalid
<seb128> if you go to system settings, browse the 15 icons, you don't want your dash being flooded with those 15 icons do you?
<nik90> true
<nik90> I think the user Sandra in the bug report is also not aware of this
<seb128> ok, so yes, I would say that's not a bug, I'm not sure what disturbed you to start ;-)
<nik90> no, I was not sure about the desired behavior which is why i asked
<seb128> I will let the reported a chance to comment before closing though
<seb128> nik90, well you can suggest the behaviour should change but the current one seems fine to me
<nik90> seb128, I am fine with the current behavior
<seb128> if you run a specific system settings from the dash you probably want a record that you ran it from there
<nik90> I have one last question
<seb128> if you open system settings and browse across all icons you probably don't want that to "spam" the dash
<seb128> sure?
<nik90> If you click on a launcher icon, the icon blinks to show that it is launching...
<nik90> however when you open a link in thunderbird which then open its in firefox, the firefox icon does not pulse to indicate this.
<nik90> is this a bug?
<seb128> not sure, that seems a design question, I'm not a designer ;-) I think I cross bugs doing similar suggestions though, maybe check the open bugs
<nik90> ok
<nik90> I'll try to find those
<nik90> thnx
<ogra_> for me the icon wiggles here if a new page opens in the BG
<nik90> ogra_, the icon wiggles only if firefox is already open
<nik90> but if firefox is not open, then it should pulse to indicate that the link is being opened in firefox
<nik90> which it doesnt
<ogra_> ah, yeah, i never have the case that FF isnt open :)
<nik90> haha
<seb128> nik90, bug #919869 for example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 919869 in unity "launcher does not pulse if a pinned app is started from dash" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919869
<nik90> oh yup that is it...
<nik90> It just needs one more case scenario...pulse also does not happen when called from within another application
<seb128> nik90, well it's rather "when not started by a click on the launcher icon"
<nik90> seb128, yeah I think that should cover all case :)
<nik90> I'll update it
<somethinginteres> Hi all, got a strange bug happening. All my applications are working etc but searching for them in dash produces nothing. Only shows files.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-26
<Daekdroom> How exactly does apport-collect work? There's a bug filed against nvidia-graphics-drivers (which is not a package) and I don't know whether apport-collect <bug number> will work or suffice.
<hggdh> Daekdroom: can you give me the bug #?
<Daekdroom> hggdh, bug 988079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988079 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Dismal performance on HP Z600 with 30" landscape monitor" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988079
<hggdh> Daekdroom: well, it is considered a package, so apport-collect should work
<hggdh> (and it is in Ubuntu)
<Daekdroom> So as long as the bug is filed against something that is packaged in Ubuntu, apport-collect should work?
<Daekdroom> Even if the project name is not the same as the package?
<hggdh> yes
<Daekdroom> *source name, rather
<hggdh> there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging with more details for X
<bkerensa> hggdh: I wanted your advice on how I might proceed with getting Bug #972063 addressed since I have already had a Ubuntu Developer look at it and not be able to work with it but confirming the issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972063 in bluez "Bluetooth Headset pairs but does not show up in Sound Settings profile" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972063
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> bkerensa: follow Mathieu suggestion -- look in the log for a failure
<hggdh> bkerensa: I am assuming the device being worked on is the headset -- then, for example, bluetoothd[5878]: Inquiry Cancel Failed with status 0x0c
<hggdh> bkerensa: and you should be able to open a bug upstream with it
<bkerensa> hggdh: his last comment just requested a new copy of the logs which I did capture and there is no point of fault
<bkerensa> it just seems like a mysterious reason its not handling it
<hggdh> bkerensa: there is the line I show above
<hggdh> bluetoothd[5878]: Inquiry Cancel Failed with status 0x0c
<bkerensa> How do I report it to bluez?
<bkerensa> heh
<hggdh> heh
<bkerensa> their site doesn't seem to have any info on how to report bugs
<bkerensa> or Debian?
 * hggdh goes look
<bkerensa> I mean they have a mailing list but even posting to that... I have no idea how?
<bkerensa> its a kernel.org mailing list so
<hggdh> I agree -- better ask Mathieu
<hggdh> or open on Debian. But we have a delta to Debian as well
<hggdh> (for bluez, I mean)
 * hggdh calls it a night and goes to bed
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #655091 to Low and the status to triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655091 in kdepim "kmail spell checking doesn't provide visual cues to spelling errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655091
<micahg> yofel_: when you are around can you see if this is something Kubuntu wants to track (to keep open in LP) ^^
<pabelanger> any bug supervisors care to nominate bug #989205 for a SRU for precise
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989205 in glance "Give glance group read permission to /etc/glance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989205
<micahg> pabelanger: that change seems pointless
<micahg> pabelanger: oh, nevermind, I'm just tired ;)
<pabelanger> micahg: ack'd
<micahg> pabelanger: done
<pabelanger> micahg: danke
<pabelanger> Same request, would a bug supervisor mind looking at bug 989241 and bug 989242, this is for a SRU for precise
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989241 in nova "Give nova group read permissions nova files / directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989241
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989242 in nova "Add adm group to /var/log/nova" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989242
<Daekdroom> So. Whoever reported bug #988079 cannot use apport. I started digging into what information the apport hooks for nvidia-graphics-drivers provide, but I'm not sure where to get most of them without using apport.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988079 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Dismal performance on HP Z600 with 30" landscape monitor" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988079
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-27
<_k> ubuntu 12.04 crashes my laptop with 2 monitors :/
<ds500ss> found some irritating bug in rubygems, here's the report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rubygems/+bug/989454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989454 in rubygems "rubygems lacks a bin directory on default install" [Undecided,New]
<ds500ss> can someone check this out?
<lilleman> Is there something I can do to make someone interested in fixing this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/881628
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881628 in unity "Bad performance after a few minutes" [Undecided,New]
<lilleman> Can I supply more information somehow?
<RobinJ1995> I reported a bug on Launchpad, how can I help get it fixed quicker? This is really starting to piss me off...
<Daekdroom> RobinJ1995, bug #?
<RobinJ1995> On another note, how the * did you manage to make the so-called "stable" release buggier than beta 2Nµ
<RobinJ1995> ?
<FlimFlamMan> upgrade to 12.04 on my System76 Darter Ultra results in no wifi and no touchpad... any suggestions for fixing either?
<RobinJ1995> ^
<RobinJ1995> Daekdroom, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/984991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984991 in pulseaudio "[Latitude D620, SigmaTel STAC9200, Speaker, Internal] Sound disappears" [Undecided,New]
<RobinJ1995> .... the cameleon buttons on the unity launcher are borked as well....
<RobinJ1995> and they work again, lol
<RobinJ1995> seems to be related to my wallpaper :/
<Daekdroom> What is wrong with the buttons?
<RobinJ1995> if i choose a certain wallpaper the dash button becomes orange and all the rest becomes a dark brown
<lilleman> I have the same question on how I can speed up work on a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/881628
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881628 in unity "Bad performance after a few minutes" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> RobinJ1995, The rest of the launcher or the rest of the icons?
<RobinJ1995> both
<RobinJ1995> the chameleonic icons that is
<RobinJ1995> but i've been messing around with unity's dconf so that could be it :p
<RobinJ1995> the sound issue is more important
<Daekdroom> Every chamaleonic icon (and Dash) should look the same color, but the background is darker.
<RobinJ1995> might also just be my screen settings, by the way. http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4f9ab84e317ef/4f9ab84e12420-Screenshot_from_2012-04-27_17%3A15%3A44.png
<RobinJ1995> oh wait... probably because i turned the light of inactive icons off. that may be why the dash button is brighter
<RobinJ1995> Daekdroom, just checked, that's indeed the cause. but back to the sound issue (there are also huge performance issues it seems ....)
<RobinJ1995> what a suprise... performance issue is mount.ntfs, so not a real surprise
<RobinJ1995> but what about the sound issue?
<Daekdroom> It looks to me that there's enough information in the bug report
<Daekdroom> Hm..
<Daekdroom> Although it doesn't make it clear whether it's an alsa or a pulseaudio issue.
<RobinJ1995> i don't know. i just guessed it was pulseaudio
<RobinJ1995> didn't really think of it
<RobinJ1995> if i see one more of those "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" boxes, I'm going mad.... :@
<RobinJ1995> so far i'm incredibly disappointed :/
<ogra_> RobinJ1995, thats why upgrades only get enabled for the .1 release usually ;)
<RobinJ1995> ogra_, didn't update
<RobinJ1995> *upgrade
<RobinJ1995> this is a fresh installation
<ogra_> but you also didnt wait for the .1 iso :)
<RobinJ1995> no, i didn't
<ogra_> so help finding and fixing the bugs before .1
<ogra_> but note that all devs are pretty exhausted after working 20h days for two weeks to make the release happen
<RobinJ1995> or just try to bring it to the dev's minds to NOT RELEASE BUGGY STUFF WITH A "STABLE" LABEL
<RobinJ1995> it was the same with mint 12
<ogra_> the .1 is the stable laebl
<RobinJ1995> they just call every release stable
<ogra_> and i wont start about mint or their disabled security
<RobinJ1995> the beta's are usually more stable somehow xd
<RobinJ1995> well, gotta go
<RobinJ1995> brb
<ogra_> in any case, file bugs and be patient, someone will get to your bug eventually
<normatif> I'm doing do-release-upgrade from 12.04 from 11.10, and I get several warnings/errors. Is there a place interested in observing such info? this chan?
<normatif> *from 11.10 to 12.04
<EvilResistance> which warnings/errors?  and tbh, I've gotten errors during every in-place upgrade i've ever done :P
<normatif> E: Error: BrokenCount > 0run-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available exited with return code 255
<normatif> dpkg: warning: unable to delete old directory '/etc/etc/bash_completion.d': Directory not empty
<normatif> dpkg: warning: unable to delete old directory '/etc/etc': Directory not empty
<normatif> rmdir: failed to remove `/var/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4': Directory not empty
<normatif> dpkg: warning: unable to delete old directory '/usr/share/doc/uno-libs3/demo': Directory not empty
<normatif> E: namespace:121: cannot remove /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/lazr/__init__.py
<RobinJ1995> ogra_, hopefully before i decide to throw ubuntu out
<RobinJ1995> btw, can i change the priority myself, or not?
<RobinJ1995> derp
<ogra_> you need to be member of the bugsquad i think
<RobinJ1995> so delete it manually?
<RobinJ1995> ok, i'm not :p
<ogra_> well, as i said above, for the last two weeks everyone worked like 20h days for 7 days/week
<ogra_> so all devs are currently rather in recovery mode, thats what i mean with "be patient"
<RobinJ1995> if you can't get things stable in time, then why not postpone release? it will spare people a lot of freustration
<ogra_> next week it should be better again
<ogra_> RobinJ1995, well, you are free to wait for 12.04.1
<RobinJ1995> no i'm not, it's already on here
<RobinJ1995> just don't release beta software under a stable label
<ogra_> 12.04 isnt supposed to be bugfree
<ogra_> it is stable in the sense that it doesnt change beyond getting bugfixes
<RobinJ1995> bugfree? i'd like to see that. i'd already be happy with "just working"
<RobinJ1995> it seems things have only been getting worse since beta 2
<ogra_> 12.04.1 will be stable enough that it will be the release for enterprise users ... which is the reason why the update-manager will only offer that to LTS users
<RobinJ1995> can anyone help me try and find a temporary solution, then?
<ogra_> while things might have gone worse for you they only have gotten better for me since beta
<ogra_> there are millions of ubuntu users out there which likely have the same experience as me
<ogra_> and theer are surely also users out there which have the same experience as you
<RobinJ1995> whatever, can you try and help me find a temporary solution? if this isn't fixed in a few days my mother'll probably just switch back to windows (and to be honest, who can blame her?)
<ogra_> ugh, you installed 12.04 for your mom ?
<RobinJ1995> yeah
<ogra_> you seriously should have waited for .1
<ogra_> (i certainly do before upgrading my moms computer)
<ogra_> anyway, you had issues with sound ?
<RobinJ1995> how should i know? if it's only beta quality than why not put a huge banner on the site "DO NOT INSTALL THIS, IT'S BETA QUALITY SOFTWARE"
<RobinJ1995> yeah
<RobinJ1995> i played around with the volume control a bit, and then the sound disappeared
<ogra_> so go to #ubuntu-kernel and see if diwic is still around, he is a sound expert and can probably help
<ogra_> (though he is european and might want to finish the day soon)
<RobinJ1995> i'm european as well
<RobinJ1995> * [diwic] barjavel.freenode.net :Paris, FR << i thinjk that should be the same timezone as i'm in
<RobinJ1995> oh wait that's the location of the server, isn't it? >.<
<ogra_> yes
<RobinJ1995> meh, i'll see
<RobinJ1995> doesn't seem to respond anyway :(
<ogra_> well, we all had long two weeks with last minute fixes and image tests
<RobinJ1995> don't kill me if i'm getting the wrong impression, but it seems this whole community-based development process is just a mess most of the times :/
<ogra_> if your sound worked in the beginning, there is always the option to reinstall and not fiddle with the volume controls indeed :)
<RobinJ1995> reinstall? i've installed it 3 hours ago >.<
<ogra_> thats why i said that ... you wont have much personal data on it yet
<RobinJ1995> yeah i have
<RobinJ1995> well nothing that's not backupped
<RobinJ1995> ok now i'm going crazy
<ogra_> before your mom has to live without sound that might be the quicker option than having to wait til monday when devs show up again
<RobinJ1995> Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error
<RobinJ1995> wtf
<RobinJ1995> "send report" -> apport crashes
<RobinJ1995> very nice...
<RobinJ1995> kinda defeats the use of crash management
<RobinJ1995> :p
<roadmr> haha
<RobinJ1995> oh well, let's try to reproduce it on my laptop again (shouldn't be hard)
 * ogra_ vanishes into the well deserved weekend ... 
<ogra_> RobinJ1995, good luck
<RobinJ1995> :p
 * RobinJ1995 has an idea
<normatif> whoa... inplace upgrade horribly failed
<normatif> I'm typing from windows now
<normatif> at some point the window manager died, then upgrade stuck at flash-plugin installer
<FlimFlamMan> any recommendations for figuring out why my laptop touchpad does not work since 12.04 upgrade?
<RobinJ1995> FlimFlamMan, known problem since 11.10. install all updates and reboot twice. usually solves it
<normatif> flash plugin can never download because at that point network connection was gone too (along with WM), so I switched to console, it said System Restart Required, I restarted, logged in
<normatif> apt-get update did not work (Still no network), apt-get upgrade told me to run dpkg --reconfigure a
<normatif> so I did it, WM died again, lots of errors/warnings, I restarted after reconfigure finished, and... no grub menu, nothing, just blinking cursor
<normatif> see you after the point release, bye
<ahayzen> Hi is this the correct place to talk about bugs in Ubuntu?
<hggdh> ahayzen: yes, if you have doubts on how to triage one
<hggdh> or general questions about bugs in Ubuntu
<ahayzen> well I have found a bug... and found tht it is already reported (bug 979266) so I have confirmed it... but I feel that it is a very important bug and therefore needs attention.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979266 in gobject-introspection "Can't import GConf from gi.repository Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979266
<ahayzen> hggdh: Basically when using Python you can't access GConf it just thinks its not there
<jtaylor> hm I can't reproduce it
<ahayzen> jtaylor: Are you on 64 bit?
<jtaylor> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> is there any code I can run to find the issue?
<jtaylor> ahayzen: does ldd -r /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gconf.so 2>&1 | grep -v Py
<jtaylor> show any undefined references?
<ahayzen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/950347/
<jtaylor> ahayzen: please do this: python -v -c "import gconf" | pastebinit
<ahayzen> jtaylor:  import gconf works correctly
<jtaylor> oh what does not then?
<ahayzen> its from gi.repository import GConf that doesn't
<hggdh> ahayzen: isn't it 'gconf', lower case?
<ahayzen> hggdh: on 11.10 GConf was used when using the new GI packages eg Gtk3
<hggdh> ah
 * hggdh is not an expert on GTK, any version
<ahayzen> otherwise you get some gobject error.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/950357/
<ahayzen> they conflict or something
<jtaylor> that affected update-manager once
<jtaylor> it was fixed by using gsettings ...
<jtaylor> is this really valid in gtk3?
<hggdh> I cannot even test, the archive is sorta slow...
<ahayzen> jtaylor: is what valid?
<jtaylor> from gi.repository import GConf
<ahayzen> it was in 11.10
<jtaylor> see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/1:0.152.3
<ahayzen> so how would i, as a developer, use gsettings?
<jtaylor> let me try in 32 bit
<jtaylor> which packages are needed for that?
<ahayzen> for GConf.... supposedly.... gnome-python  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-python
<ahayzen> which includes 'python-gconf: Python bindings for the GConf configuration database system'
<ahayzen> maybe we are supposed to be using GSettings now then?
<ahayzen> from gi.repository import Gio
<ahayzen> then Gio.Settings but it is odd that GConf was included in 11.10 and now it has gone =-O
<jtaylor> doesn't work in 32 bit for me either
<ahayzen> there are some Gnome articles suggesting migration ... http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/GSettingsMigration
<ahayzen> so maybe GConf has been removed in GNOME 3.2 (is that wht we are on now)
<ahayzen> jtaylor: ok so if that is true was should i do with the bug report?
<jtaylor> wait for a reply by someone who knows this gnome crap
<ahayzen> ok :)
<ahayzen> jtaylor: Thank you very much for your help ... i think i've have a look into the gsettings thing and wait for a reply as u stated for the bug report
<ahayzen> *i'll have a look
<mfisch> anyone seen any issues popping up about DNS resolution being flaky?
<mfisch> in 12.04
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I have to report a bug about cooling system
<alo21> could someone tell me what package manage it?
<FernandoMiguel> why is +1 in invite only!?
<dlentz> FernandoMiguel, Ubuntu 12.04 was just officially release, so there is no #ubuntu+1 release right now..
<Nafallo> just?
<FernandoMiguel> dlentz: yes there is :) 12.10 ... I'm using it already
<FernandoMiguel> a bunch of us were yesterday
<FernandoMiguel> Description:	Ubuntu quantal (development branch)
<dlentz> it actually has its own repos with stuff in them right now?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> it has them for over 24h now
<Nafallo> dlentz: it's just a copy of release-1 initially.
<arand> FernandoMiguel: They often keep the channel as forwarding to #ubuntu for a while before the +1 cycle really get's started, and that leads to the invite-only thing if you are already in #ubuntu.
<FernandoMiguel> arand: I know
<FernandoMiguel> I expected it
<FernandoMiguel> byt 12.10 repos were already open yesterday
<_k> ubuntu 12.04 wont recognize my second monitor (it refers to it as a laptop) so i cant extend the displays, is this fixable?
<roadmr> _k: so the displays tool shows two screens, or just one?
<_k> it shows 2 screens
<_k> both labeled laptop
<_k> i have an ati radeon hd 3670.  everything worked for me in 11.10. this is a fresh install
<_k> actually sorry, now it only shows one, not detecting the other
<_k> (it showed 2 'laptop' displays when i unchecked 'mirror')
<roadmr> _k: m, do you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<_k> no
<_k> last time i did that with 12.04 it would crash, so i think i may try installing he fglrx drivers from the previous version
<_k> (12.03 versus 12.04)
<roadmr> _k hmm..
<roadmr> _k for the record I have no idea what the problem may be :/ sorry heh
<_k> ok.  i do think it's driver related and i have an open bug. just figured id ask here before risking another complete system reinstall
<_k> thanks tho
<_k> seems like i lot of monitor issues so far though with 12.04.... worst case i go back to 11.10
<NurseDad> not sure I do this here but I was just sent here from the main channel.  I was wanting to request that BZFlag be updated to the newsest version
<micahg> Bug #555388
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555388 in bzflag "Update Package: BZFlag" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555388
<arand> NurseDad: At this stage it's probably something that would have to go in through backports..
<arand> NurseDad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports has more info regarding that.
<arand> (I'm assuming you are referring to Precise here...)
<NurseDad> arand yes
<NurseDad> I found a ppa with the latest
<NurseDad> can I post the link here for you to look at?
<arand> NurseDad: I'm not the person to speak to, I'm just trying to point you in the right direction ;)
<micahg> NurseDad: once quantal has been updated, you can use the requestbackport script in ubuntu-dev-tools to request a backport to precise
<NurseDad> ok thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-28
<voipguy> I am trying to connect to a FreeNAS directory from a box running Ubuntu Linux (Natty version) and for some reason if I get close to about 500 files in one directory on the FreeNAS server, Ubuntu simply refuses to let me access it.  None of my other computers seem to have a problem accessing it, just the Ubuntu-based one.  I'd really like to know why, and if there's anything I can do about it.
<james> whoa just got randomly logged off ubuntu twice in a span of 5 minutes =[
<NoTruth> I've just now updated to 12.04 and now java won't work right, I think the CLASSPATH was rewritten. Eclipse won't open, save for a small window
<tsetsee> I need help. My Ubuntu 12.04, Lan is frequently disconnecting.
<Bala> hello
<Bala> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.10 and was hoping anyone can assist me
<Bala> bsnl evdo modem stopped being detected after upgrading to 12.10
<Bala> 1c9e:9e00 is the id of the modem
<Bala> please let me know what info you need to see what is wrong
<penguin42> does anyone know what the libreoffice-* in p-proposed is supposed to fix?  It's changelog seems to be a circular link
<normatif> is PAE enabled kernel the default now?
<penguin42> yes
<normatif> when I logged in, a warning popped up about incomplete language support. I clicked OK, Language Support downloaded some files, now I see 2 Chinese locales in addition to English. Is this normal?
<normatif> start Language Support, on Language tab scroll down the list of 'Language for menus and windows', do you see a Chinese line at the end?
<penguin42> does anyone have a pp install without proposed to check if bug 990518 is new in the proposed  ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990518 in libreoffice "circular link: /usr/share/doc/uno-libs3/changelog.Debian.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990518
<RoboGen> I updated 12.04 and eclipse stopped working correctly. I fixed it by using 'sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt' but it's just kind of an odd error
<penguin42> RoboGen: I don't know enough about Eclipse to know what should happen, but I agree - every time the package upgrades it breaks for me
<RoboGen> Yea, happened during the 11.04 upgrade too
<RoboGen> odd why it would do that
<penguin42> I think it has it's own inbuilt upgrade system and packaging system that fights with the ubuntu one, but I'm new to this whole Java/Eclipse game
<RoboGen> Yes, I think you have a point there. From what I can tell, the Eclipse available through Ubuntu Software Center and the Eclipse available through the website are different. Follow different upgrade routes. And haha, I'm fairly new too
<RoboGen> oh, wait, nevermind. Eclipse broke again
<normatif> don't mix the two, either stick to Ubuntu repos or the tarball from Eclipse site
<RoboGen> why does mixing them break the program? Seems like they should be able to interact
<penguin42> normatif: It's not just using the tar, Eclipse has an inbuilt upgrade system which it sometimes pulls things in when you install other stuff
<RoboGen> *side note* starting eclipse with sudo permissions has 'fixed' it
<normatif> and you did a bad thing.
<RoboGen> i know...
<normatif> penguin42: the tarball Eclipse puts everything under one folder, it does not distribute things under /usr, /usr/lib, etc
<RoboGen> Oh, so when you mix the Software Center with tarball plugins, they're looking in completely different folders
<penguin42> normatif: OK, I've never used the tar ball - but if you install the Ubuntu package and then install some other stuff via Eclipse's plugin mechanism it often breaks when Ubuntu's package upgrades
<RoboGen> Couldn't that be because the eclipse package may be a little outdated? I just updated (with sudo permissions) and everything is working now
<RoboGen> updated within eclipse i mean
<normatif> penguin42: can you even install plugins within Eclipse without sudo?
<penguin42> normatif: Yes
<penguin42> normatif: It does something in your home directory
<penguin42> normatif: I only know from trying Android dev
<RoboGen> It installs them to the .eclipse directory in your home folder
<normatif> well, honestly I've never used eclipse from Ubuntu repos. Because it depends on a slow JRE, not Sun's JRE
<normatif> *Oracle's
<penguin42> normatif: I use it with Soracle's
<RoboGen> normatif: by 'slow' do you mean the OpenJDK?
<normatif> RoboGen: gcj/iced-tea/whatever the name is nowadays, yes
<penguin42> normatif: I think it uses openjdk now rather than gcj - and those are quite different
<RoboGen> penguin42: can't it work with Oracle's jdk? I'm working with the Java7jdk right now
<penguin42> RoboGen: I haven't tried for a while, it was rather broken with 7 a few months back, might have improved since
<RoboGen> penguin42: ah, I see. I just changed to it, so I haven't noticed anything too broken
<normatif> Can someone please run 'locale -a|grep zh_'  from a terminal and tell if any output is printed?
<penguin42> normatif: I get no output
<normatif> penguin42: ubuntu version?
<penguin42> normatif: 12.04
<normatif> penguin42: when you start System Settings>Language Support, do/did you get a message box about missing support files?
<penguin42> normatif: I'm running KDE so I don't know if I have that
<penguin42> no, don't seem to - the equivalent KDE setting just lists American English as available languages (which is curious since I thought it was running UK English)
<penguin42> (Heck the calendaring options in KDE are nuts  - I could run with a Julian calendar!)
<normatif> anyway.. this is what I get from gnome-language-selector http://i46.tinypic.com/2d0b4np.jpg, i.e. although Chinese is not selected it exists in the list, and Regional Formats also show 2 Chinese locales
<normatif> and locale -a also reports them
 * penguin42 doesn't know much about locales
<normatif> ok, it's already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/960314
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 960314 in ubiquity "Unnecessary languages listed but not installed after install" [Undecided,New]
<normatif> hmm, that's not ubiquity bug, it's gnome-language-selector bug.. can someone set the correct package in bug #960314 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 960314 in ubiquity "Unnecessary languages listed but not installed after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960314
<spartan-11510> Hi everybody. yesterday a person axplain me how to create fix. I understand all and now i can reproduce it. So i tried to fix a translation bug but it doesn't work, my patch wont applied
<spartan-11510> This page help me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix but i'm stuck, really want to fix this error it's in hello package for french version
<spartan-11510> Anybody can help me
<EvilResistance> which package are you trying to fix?
<spartan-11510> hello2.7-2
<spartan-11510> it's translation error in file "po/fr.po"
<EvilResistance> got a bug number and a patch file?
<spartan-11510> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hello/+bug/989946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989946 in hello "Incorrect translation" [Undecided,In progress]
<spartan-11510> and patch file it's in attachment but i want to learn how i can make the fix
<spartan-11510> i put in progress because i want  to make the fix
<EvilResistance> well the fix'd need to be done via packaging
<EvilResistance> so you'd need experience with packaging to test the fix
<EvilResistance> but to *upload* the fix is a different story :p
<spartan-11510> yes i've a little packaging, i must to create new package so
<EvilResistance> actually you might not need tgo
 * EvilResistance works a decent bit in packaging
<EvilResistance> lemme load up my Ubuntu box, take a look at the source packagfe
<spartan-11510> for upload i can ask to the motu for upload  i think
<EvilResistance> i'm not sure about that, you might need a sponsor
<EvilResistance> lemme load up my Ubuntu box, and dissect the package ;P
<spartan-11510> sorry i don't understand your last message
<EvilResistance> basically: lemme reboot and try and apply the patch locally to a copy of the package which I can obtain from Launchpad
 * EvilResistance is on a Windows machine because he was working with ASP.NET for work
<spartan-11510> lemme? what is this word, and sorry my mom call me for diner
<spartan-11510> but i you say what i understand sure make that ><
<EvilResistance> ah i forgot the translation thing... "lemme" = 'let me'
<EvilResistance> (American slangish)
<spartan-11510> Re
<spartan-11510> evilresistance: are you on Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> yeah, one sec
<EvilResistance> spartan-11510:  i'm on Natty, though, this drive can't handle an upgrade atm
<EvilResistance> give me a few seconds
<spartan-11510> oh it's ame error on natty
<EvilResistance> s/seconds/minutes
<EvilResistance> spartan-11510:  natty's not getting updated iwth it :P
<EvilResistance> just lemme work for a few minutes
<spartan-11510> ok no-problem i've all night ><
<EvilResistance> spartan-11510:  take a look at your bug.
<EvilResistance> i've subscribed the Sponsors team to get them to upload the bug, and I attached a debdiff
<spartan-11510> yes
<EvilResistance> s/bug/fix/
<EvilResistance> it might need updating in Debian, but the sponsors team can figure that out
 * EvilResistance can't forward stuff to Debian, for some really odd reason
<spartan-11510> but when i try to create a package with my patch, he build the package without patch
<EvilResistance> i know
<EvilResistance> what you need to do is navigate to the package source directory first
<spartan-11510> yes
<EvilResistance> say, hello2.7-1 or w/e it is
<EvilResistance> and do quilt import /path/to/patch
<EvilResistance> then build
 * EvilResistance did that step for you and generated the debdiff, and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<EvilResistance> you'll get the credit, though, its your patch
 * EvilResistance just helped
<EvilResistance> just creating a patch and not importing it with 'quilt import' won't get it built
<EvilResistance> with the patch
<spartan-11510> i make with "bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/hello"
<EvilResistance> ah, well that's the source code...
<EvilResistance> different objects
<EvilResistance> when you want to apply a fix to a package already in the thing, you have to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors and include (ideally) the debdiff
<EvilResistance> s/the thing/the main repository/
<EvilResistance> so by adding your patch using `quilt import`, and then building the  package locally and generating the debdiff (and attaching that debdiff to the bug) you will more than likely get it updated
<EvilResistance> except, of course, if the debdiff needs to be applied in Debian...
<penguin42> EvilResistance: Well you can do your fix on a lp branch, push your branch back and then mark the bug for reviewing and it'll get automagically linked to the bug report if you do it rihgt
<EvilResistance> penguin42:  true.
<EvilResistance> (but the debdiff wasnt there on that package, and for package sponsorship, they like debdiffs :P)
<EvilResistance> s/package/bug/
<EvilResistance> penguin42:  spartan-11510 would need the assist with that, but all that was attached to Bug 989946 was a patch file, not a debdiff (which the sponsors team likes)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989946 in hello "Incorrect translation" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989946
<spartan-11510> sorry i'm french so i need time to understand all of you say :)
<EvilResistance> no problem, penguin42 and I are just arguing.
<EvilResistance> :P
<penguin42> hehe
 * EvilResistance goes to beat his 'debdiff' command to automatically include --exclude changelog so he doesnt accidentially upload changelog entries with his debdiffs
<spartan-11510> so quilt generate a debdiff?
<EvilResistance> no
<EvilResistance> quilt just adds your patch to the list of patches to apply during package building
<EvilResistance> but does not automatically generate the debdiff
<EvilResistance> the debdiff is the difference between package versions
<spartan-11510> but i make the same action with bzr commit no?
<EvilResistance> penguin42:  can you explain the difference between the bzr code and Debian packages?
<EvilResistance> i'm up to my neck in hell because a server cluster just went down and i'm on call to fix it
<penguin42> I'll try, but I'm not fluent in it - I only do it a few times
<penguin42> spartan-11510: bzr is a source code repository system, you can commit changes to a set of source, and then upload that 'branch' to launchpad and tell launchpad that it's a fix for a particular bug
<spartan-11510> ok i understand that
<spartan-11510> and i understand the difference, quilt say at pbuilder "warn you need to apply qthis patch" i'm right?
<penguin42> I can't rememeber how quilt and pbuilder interact
<penguin42> I thought if you added the patch with quilt then pbuilder should apply it when it tries to build it
 * EvilResistance returns
<EvilResistance> you knwo what i hate
<EvilResistance> dumb people who trip over cables (thus causing power outage to the servers)
<penguin42> haha
<EvilResistance> ANYWAYS
<spartan-11510> :D
<EvilResistance> quilt and pbuilder interact by package format
<penguin42> EvilResistance: Remember to remove some of the insulation on the cable - they'll learn about it then
<EvilResistance> the package format for the `hello` package is "quilt"
<EvilResistance> which means that patches need to be imported manually to quilt
<EvilResistance> using quilt import
<EvilResistance> if you do not import the patch into the quilt series of patches to apply, it will not include the patch
<EvilResistance> so, you do two things:
<EvilResistance> (1) create the patch file, save it somewhere
<EvilResistance> (2) before building the package, do `quilt import /path/to/patch`
<EvilResistance> which then says "Include this patch into the package building process"
<EvilResistance> if you don't import the patch, it'll just sit there and not process
<EvilResistance> (since patches are applied based on their order in the debian/patches/series file, which is only to be edited by quilt automatically)
<penguin42> indeed, you'd never hand edit the file and just put the patch in ahem
<EvilResistance> it gets confusing when you have 50 or more patches on a package (like the php5 package, which I patched to close a Debian and a LP bug)
<spartan-11510> path/to/patch is the patch generated by diff -u or it's the file generated by bzr commit
<EvilResistance> spartan-11510:  /path/to/patch would be the path to the diff you generated (and attached to your bug)
<EvilResistance> so when i applied the patch to the package for inclusion in debdiff, i downloaded the patch to the directory outside where i was packaging, then did `quilt import /path/to/patch` from within the source directory for the package
<EvilResistance> god needs to destroy laptop touchpads >.>
<EvilResistance> anyways, continuing...
<EvilResistance> when I did that command, it told the system "Include this patch in the building of the package."
<EvilResistance> and it subsequently added the patch to debian/patches/ and added it to debian/patches/series
<EvilResistance> so that when the package is built, the code change is included.
<spartan-11510> i have'nt a debian/patches/series
<EvilResistance> after I built the package locally (with debuild -S, to generate the source package), I ran a debdiff on the old .dsc and the new .dsc (files relating to the versions of the package), and uploaded the debdiff
<spartan-11510> only debian/patches
<EvilResistance> you and i were using different code
<penguin42> spartan-11510: Is there anything else in debian/patches?
 * EvilResistance downloaded the package off of the Repositories themselves, then extracted the code/package from that for editign
<EvilResistance> like i do with every backport i do xD
<spartan-11510> i'm an idito i've series file...
<penguin42> hehe it's OK, we all do that from time to time
<spartan-11510> in fact idon't build my package with pbuilder but with debuild
<EvilResistance> ehh...
<EvilResistance> debuild isnt good for building packages
<EvilResistance> debuild -S builds the source package, which I then build with pbuilder
<EvilResistance> (for package testing)
<spartan-11510> in fact i need to 1) create a patch of the bug
<spartan-11510> 2) quilt the patch
<spartan-11510> 3) build my package with debuild -s and upload on a ppa or build with pbuilder for testing package
<spartan-11510> i'm right and if th test are good create and debdiff
<EvilResistance> mhm
<EvilResistance> but of course, you'll need to read how to set up pbuilder, because it can be complicated ;P
<EvilResistance> i usually use PPAs to test
<EvilResistance> (after pbuilder)
<EvilResistance> but i'm weird like that, i like confirming that it builds :P
<spartan-11510> you're not weird confirming are necessary :)
<spartan-11510> i restart i make 1)bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/hello
<spartan-11510> 2) quilt import ../patch
<spartan-11510> 3) debuild -S < this fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/953486/
 * EvilResistance can't read french :P
<EvilResistance> remember to add a changelog entry, otherwise it won't build ;P
<EvilResistance> oh wait
<EvilResistance> i know what's up
<spartan-11510> he can't found .orig tarball ><
<EvilResistance> its missing a tarball :P
<EvilResistance> and i have to go to a meeting now :/
<EvilResistance> perhaps later when i get back i can explain how i get package source and modify it and rebuild
<EvilResistance> (I don't use bzr code to do it)
<spartan-11510> but when i make bzr bd -- -S -us -uc he doesn't import tarball
<spartan-11510> okey if i'm wake because it's 22h24
<spartan-11510> thave a good meeting ><
<EvilResistance> its 16:25 here, i'm 4 hours behind GMT
<EvilResistance> and no wi have to run :P
<spartan-11510> i'm at GMT +1
<nik90> seb128: ping
<nik90> can anyone set this bug report to low priority and also triaged status?
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/990643
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990643 in unity "'Show desktop' icon in launcher does not use chameleonic behavior like other system icons" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> Please also set this bug report to medium priority and triaged status
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/990715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990715 in unity "Window resize shortcuts (Ctrl+Super+Up) do not work in Dash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> thomi: ping
<EvilResistance> someone needs to learn patience :)
<nik90> EvilResistance, I will wait then :)
<nik90> in my defence I did wait for like 30 mins :P
<Nafallo> nik90: try waiting until Monday :-)
<nik90> Nafallo: I realised...I should really be a part of the bug control team...
<Nafallo> hrm. I used to be able too... I guess it's because it's unity rather than ubuntu...
<EvilResistance> depends on the project i think
<EvilResistance> if the project != ubuntu, the ubuntu bugs team doesnt have access by default
<EvilResistance> whereas that project's devs have access
<EvilResistance> (explains why in my projects I can triage bugs, but outside of my projects where I have no access I cannot)
<Nafallo> yeah
<Nafallo> quite
<spartan-11510> evilresistance: how was the meeting?
<thomi> nik90: pong
<nik90> thomi, I was just wondering if you set the bug priority and triage status to two bug reports
<nik90> if you could set*
<nik90> I can list them again if you are interested
 * thomi looks
<nik90> thomi, ? I do not understand
<thomi> sure, I'll do it now
<nik90> thomi, oh thanx :)
<thomi> Done. No worries
<nik90> thanks a lot..
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-29
<amingilani> Hey
<amingilani> anyone there?
<amingilani> I need help about a bug report
<amingilani> Hello??
<amingilani> Hey, anyone here yet?
<innerand> Hey, is this a bug? Running "xrandr" or "xrandr -q" should imho do nothing. But e.g. if I ran "xrandr --output LVDS1 --off" (Display LVDS1 goes off) and then "xrandr" or "xrandr -q" the settings where changed and LVDS1 is activated again.
<penguin42> yeh, I'd say that's a bug
<innerand> k, so i should report this on launchpad (ubuntu-bug told me not to do..)
<penguin42> why - what did it say?
<innerand> development for "precise" is completet and i should use its technical support instead of this tool...
<penguin42> oh, erm then I don't know - I didn't realise the behaviour had changed - I'd have assumed ubuntu-bug was the right hting to do
<penguin42> how did you run ubuntu-bug ?
<penguin42> oh I see the dialog you're talking about
<penguin42> innerand: The 2nd option on there is 'Continue. I was referred here by Support.' - go to that I'd say
<innerand> ok
<penguin42> hmm, the kernel version in precise-updates references a bug that lp won't show me (bug 978324)
<nik90> does anyone know if launchpad has support for rss feeds? I would like to get notified whenever a new bug is reported for a specific package (unity) so that I get on it right away
<hjd> nik90: Yes, if you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity and click on the rss icon in the address bar you should be able to subscribe to it. I subscribed to the feed of one project at some point at least, and I would assume it was that feed. Though in that case, reported bugs were fairly low-traffic so I switched to a pinned tab with bug reports for that project sorted by last updated.
<nik90> hjd, i do not see the rss icon on the address bar...I am using firefox..
<nik90> wait did you mean the "Subscribe to bug mail" ?
<Daekdroom> Firefox removed the RSS icon a few versions ago :(
<Daekdroom> It was great because some sites just don't display the information they have a RSS feed
<nik90> yea
<hjd> Sorry, try the direct link http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/latest-bugs.atom
<hjd> Yes, various browsers have removed it for some reason. I'm mainly using Opera though which still has it. :)
<nik90> hjd, ah thankx...this is what i was looking for
<halfie_> is "su" broken in ubuntu 12.04?
<jtaylor> broken how?
<halfie_> I am root and I am trying "su mpd" but I remain root.
<halfie_> instead of becoming mpd
<jtaylor> does mpd have a default shell?
<jtaylor> its probably /bin/false so it just immediately returns
<halfie_> jtaylor: I see, let me change the shell
<halfie_> jtaylor: thanks! changing the shell solved the problem
<hggdh> of course, there is the point that if an account's shell is /bin/false, it is because one should not su to it
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-23
<warren-hill> Yesterday I installed http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso on a test system and discovered that neither gksu nor gksu is installed.  Is this a bug or a deliberate change?  if a bug what package should I report it against?  If it's a policy decision how to run GUI programs with root privleges?
<warren-hill> anyone here?
<warren-hill> If a package which should be part of the standard Ubuntu install is not included in the install what do I report it against?
<RoyK> seems bug 1171945 exists at least from precise, possibly from earlier releases, but I haven't tested
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<warren-hill> Install of  13.03 from this iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso  gksu is not installed.  Is this a bug?
<warren-hill> If so what package do I report it against?
<jtaylor> hm is gksu still supposed to be used?
<warren-hill> What else would you use to run a GUI application as root?
<jtaylor> pkexec I think
<warren-hill> There is lots of info such as here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo on using gksu.  How do use pkexec?
<warren-hill> for example to edit a config file: gksu gedit path_to_file
<jtaylor> hm pkexec does not allow running guis unless explicitly allowed so its probably not a replacement
<jtaylor> not sure why gksu was removed then
<warren-hill> z
<warren-hill> so its a bug?
<warren-hill> if so what do I report it against?
<jtaylor> I doubt its a bug, I just don't know what you are supposed to use instead
<warren-hill> For now I can use sudo -i then do everything from the command line but it's not good for all users
<warren-hill> What defines the packages that are part of a standard install?  maybe there is some info to say if the removal was deliberate and why
<jtaylor> you might get a better answer in #ubuntu-devel
<warren-hill> thanks I'll try there
<hggdh> gksudo?
<Letozaf> Hi guys I want to ask you about bug 1099122, I always use to encounter this problem while testing on ARM, now the problem does not occur anymore, but do not know how to mark this bug. invalid is not correct as it occurred and fixed released does not sound good either
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1099122 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "unable to enter timezone city in input field during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099122
<bdmurray> Letozaf: Invalid is the better choice of the two since we don't know what exactly fixed it
<Letozaf> bdmurray, ok thank you
<bdmurray> no problem
<m-a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fetchmail/+bug/1171818 can cause data corruption for some users. It should be marked high priority, marked as triaged, and should be either patched (patch available from Git repo) or SRU'd.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171818 in fetchmail (Ubuntu) "fetchmail mimedecode option drops last message line" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cas> please can someone else review this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge/+bug/1168858
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1168858 in deluge (Ubuntu) "Nautilus window opens behind current window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> looks well reviewed to me
<Cas> sorry?
<Noskcaj> is there a chance bug 1172059 will be fixed in time for release?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-24
<bkerensa> bdmurray: do you have a list of bug squad contributors for this cycle?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: not right at hand but it should be easy to generate
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I shall PM you the release notes staging link
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-25
<jcollado> n
<fluo75_> Hi all, ;)
<fluo75_> Is-it the place to talk about my Gnome-Ubuntu 13.04 installation crashing?
<jtaylor> what exactly is crashing?
<fluo75_> in fact, once i do a selection in grub. I get a blanck screen and nothing anymore... I tried every choice without any success...
<fluo75_> i do not get any error...
<jtaylor> is something useful in /var/log/syslog
<fluo75_> Sorry, i don't think i can access any terminal.  this is brand new PC (bought it yesterday), only this crappy WIndows 8. Therefore I wanted to move quickly to Gnome Ubuntu. In other word, I do not get access to any logs (unless you can tell me how I can do that )
<jtaylor> does a livecd start?
<jtaylor> or liveusb
<fluo75_> liveCD: NO
<fluo75_> Liveusb: didn't think of this one, sorry
<fluo75_> I try and let you know
<jtaylor> how did you install it?
<fluo75_> i can't install it, that's the problem.
<hggdh> two points: if you did not install it, it cannot be a grub issue; (2) general support is best requested in the #ubuntu channel
<fluo75_> sorry guys
<fluo75_> not grub therefore but the grub like of install DVD
<fluo75_> it is the DVD which is not working.
<fluo75_> i move to the the "#ubuntu channel" if you wish.
<hggdh> fluo75_: yes, please. This channel is for bug work discussion
<fluo75_> Thanks a lot, have a good day ;)
<guest839> ohai
<jimmeth> Anybody on?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-26
<nicknefarious> Hi all... I posted this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1173050 and have been asked to assign a package to it. How can I identify the package?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1173050 in Ubuntu "ERROR: ld.so: object '/lib/$LIB/liblsp.so' from /etc/ld.so.preload cannot be preloaded: ignored." [Undecided,New]
<nicknefarious> Hello?
<jibel> nicknefarious, it's a problem with astrill not ubuntu. You should contact their support.
<amontero> Hi all.
<amontero> Need help on SRUing this:
<amontero> https://code.launchpad.net/~pataquets/ubuntu/precise/mumble/mumble-bug-934239
<amontero> Which branch should I merge-propose to?
<Vanderson> Hi, I have a simple doubt.  I trying to start in Ubuntu Dev and I get start with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1169904 and make a pacth to it : https://code.launchpad.net/~vandersonmr/gnome-screenshot/bugfix1169904 ; So what should I do next? How I sent this pacth to the mainstream?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1169904 in One Hundred Paper Cuts ""Save screenshot" dialog window has wrong focus" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-27
<penguin42> that's a weird one - bug 1173649 - it's running his X at 15bit
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xorg (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173649
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-28
<krychek> Hi! is there an admin here who can reopen a bug in launchpad? I accidentaly closed one and can't reopen it... :(
<penguin42> which one?
<krychek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/531701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531701 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flash video will not stay full screen with multiple monitors" [Low,Fix released]
<krychek> penguin42: can you reopen it?
 * penguin42 looks
<krychek> thanks a lot!!!!! :)
<penguin42> krychek: I don't seem to be able to fix the adobe-flash-plugin-tools one
<penguin42> krychek: I'm a bit confused by your comments though, you say it's fixed in 13.04 - but it's not; which way?
<krychek> it's not fixed :(
<krychek> i thought it was, but it's not
<krychek> isnt it possible to remove that project and readd it?
<penguin42> not sure
<krychek> I'll try
<krychek> success! :D
<krychek> everything's back to the original state
<krychek> thanks again
<krychek> bye!
<SpencerNeitzke> any way to fix the do-release-upgrade bug (1173209)?
<SpencerNeitzke> via SSH
<SpencerNeitzke> OH
<SpencerNeitzke> I see it
<anivar> Hi This one year old bug is still not fixed and contain very old versions of fonts . This also affects indian language readability in raring https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-indic-fonts/+bug/958345 Does anyone actually care about bugs filed and heatscore ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 958345 in ttf-indic-fonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-indic-fonts: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anivar> I notified this bug  in Last february on same channel and requested action before raring release . but still that remains unfixed
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-21
<trijntje> I just installed 14.04 on an Acer Aspire one 725 and the touchpad is disabled on boot. What package should I file a bug against?
<trijntje> bonus question: how do I fix this? ;)
<Logan_> trijntje: please use #ubuntu for support questions
<karab44> when this bugfix will be available for update ? https://launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/4095467/+listing-archive-extra
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-22
<Trevinho> Hi, how can I get the powers to change the unity* related packages asignee, importance or full-status?
<Trevinho> bdmurray: hi, ^ :)
<mattymo> can you guys fix eeebotu?
<mattymo> mikenagle, do you know about eeebotu?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-23
<hggdh> mattymo: just for completeness, I run eeebotu
<Logan_> bdmurray <> Sinistrad
<Sinistrad> Greetings!
<bdmurray> Sinistrad: is there a file ~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release on system? if not what about /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: checking
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: Both are there. They have the same file size too
<bdmurray> Sinistrad: okay and does it look like this? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<bdmurray> if not just delete them and try again
<Sinistrad> They look nothing like that. Lots of html with xml tags
<bdmurray> Sinistrad: probably from some captive web portal somewhere
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: If the files are useful, I can add them to the bug tracker
<bdmurray> Sinistrad: nope, not really the problem is understood
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: Very well then. Thanks for the workaround! I'll test it out and leave to keep your channel clean if it works.
<bdmurray> thanks though
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: The rest of the files in there look the same...I'll delete those as well.
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: That didn't work. I deleted those files, did an apt-get update, upgrade (no packages to upgrade), and then tried do-release-upgrade. "No new release found"
<bdmurray> Sinistrad: and did those files appear again?
<Sinistrad> Some did
<bdmurray> and are they plain text or xml / html?
<Sinistrad> ./var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-development appeared and it was the xml/html
<bdmurray> meta-release-development should only matter if you are using the 'do-release-upgrade -d'
<bdmurray> if you aren't we are curious about meta-release
<bdmurray> if the cached meta-release files are currently getting saved as html then you are currently on a network that is causing the issue
<bdmurray> I'm off for lunch but will be happy to continue working on this with you after that
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: Looking through the files, it has lots of info about the corporate firewall. I'll have to take this home and try it.
<bdmurray> Sinistrad: okay, be sure to clear the cache after you change networks
<Sinistrad> bdmurray: Will do! Thanks for helping me out.
<MikeRL> Woah. I found a slightly nasty bug, and just reported it today, but I may need assistance classifying it under the correct package.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1311847?comments=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311847 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Neither Print, SHIFT+Print, nor CTRL+Print keyboard shortcuts work on Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> A lot of Googling has revealed it affects multiple desktop environments, and also mainly a subset of HP laptops, and may be systemd or something else causing it.
<MikeRL> I know how to describe the bug perfectly, but I may need assistance filing it under the correct package.
<MikeRL> I've tried #ubuntu, but everyone's educated guesses were just as my initial thoughts. I think it may be stemming from something deeper.
<hggdh> MikeRL: IDK either, but unity-settings-daemon is a good start (it can be changed later). It is probably that the folks at #ubuntu-desktop would know more, though
<MikeRL> hggdh: Thanks. I'll try there.
<bdmurray> isn't the key called PrintScreen?
<MikeRL> Well, technically yes.
<MikeRL> Happy now? Refresh the page.
<bdmurray> I was just momentarily confused because my keyboard has "Print" on top of the F12 key and F12 on the front of it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-24
<aleb> Hi, I'm a Pitivi developer, I want to maintain the Pitivi package on Launchpad, and the bugs - how can I become a maintainer?
<aleb> I'll ask on #launchpad about that^
<jibel> aleb, people on #ubuntu-motu might be able to help with the procedures to maintain a package in universe.
<jibel> aleb, but if it is to maintain the upstream project https://launchpad.net/pitivi, then yes #launchpad is appropriate
<karab44> hello, how I get alarmed when bug that breaks my desired functionality is being to be fixed?
<karab44> it would be nice to have bug/bugfix browser for newbies, modularized, categorized by functionality ie desktop, remote desktop, soundsystem, security(i dunno is last one a good idea heh)  and so on.
<karab44> Or maybe it's designed like that but... I am just a noobie
<karab44> It would be nice to have notification send if I chose to track the bug without special developer account.
<karab44> I mean that it would be nice to be informed about fixes and workarounds.
<karab44> does what I say have any sense? :)
<karab44> I am saying here about huge data-base that would harvest best solutions arrange them and keep them up to date in one place.
<karab44> expertise system that would able user to self-support for most of cases.
<karab44> automated feedback with statistics for system developers.
<aleb> Can somebody mark this as wontfix? 0.13 is very old and not even 0.15 is supported anymore. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/594658
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594658 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "clips cannot be imported if gstreamer cannot find all necessary plugins" [Undecided,New]
<brejoc> hi @all i think i've discovered a bug in phpldapadmin in trusty. the installation fails due to config handling changes in apache2. but i'm not really sure where to file the bug.
<brejoc> okay, i guess i've found the right spot and filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpldapadmin/+bug/1312171
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312171 in phpldapadmin (Ubuntu) "Installation of phpldapadmin fails due to missing conf.d folder" [Undecided,New]
<BlackGlasses> ubuntu goes black screen when clicking on fullscreen permissions while using flickr (whith chromium)
<BlackGlasses> ubuntu 14.04
<BlackGlasses> can't use the computer because I see nothing but black (even tried ctrl+Alt+F1 and still black)
<rbasak> BlackGlasses: try #ubuntu for support. This channel is for triaging bugs, not for reporting them (see the channel topic).
<BlackGlasses> ok sorry
<rbasak> No problem. I hope somebody can get your problem solved there.
<aleb> Can somebody mark this as wontfix? 0.13 is very old and not even 0.15 is supported anymore. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/594658  I'd do it myself but the option is disabled for me.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594658 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "clips cannot be imported if gstreamer cannot find all necessary plugins" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-26
<aleb> Can somebody mark this as wontfix? 0.13 is very old and not even 0.15 is supported anymore. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/594658  I'd do it myself but the option is disabled for me.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594658 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "clips cannot be imported if gstreamer cannot find all necessary plugins" [Undecided,New]
<Rosco2> Can someone from Bug Control remove the duplicate Ubuntu task on bug 619600?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619600 in Canonical SSO provider "Provide a method to retrieve account data for a given openid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619600
<xnox> Rosco2: remove ubuntu task?
<xnox> Rosco2: i think so, done.
<Rosco2> xnox: Yes - thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-27
<Luyin> hi everyone, I've got a problem with the keyboard layout and I'm not sure which package the issue is related to. is that the right place to ask?
<penguin42> maybe, ask the question
<penguin42> what type of problem?
<Luyin> I've got a german layout set up, but sometimes the layout switches to english (us I suppose) without indicating it in the global menu bar (unity). I can switch it back to German, but when I change applications, the setting isn't persistent, it continues being english.
<penguin42> ok, so I'm thinking something like indicator-keyboard-service
<penguin42> Luyin: I suggest indicator-keyboard
<Luyin> penguin42: ok, so before I file a bug report, can I check for myself if there's something wrong with it? don't want to file one if it might not be necessary because it's just misconfiguration or something like that
<penguin42> Luyin: Maybe check the 'Text entry settings' on the indicators menu, and does it have 'use the same source for all windows' ?
<Luyin> penguin42: yes it does use this option. I've tried if checking 'different sources for each window' changes the behaviour, but it doesn't
<penguin42> Luyin: I suggest reporting it, you might try finding a unity person somewhere to see if they can suggest anything else
<Luyin> penguin42: ok, will do. thanks for the tips
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-20
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone add trusty, utopic and (if possible at this point, as it's going to miss release) vivid to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1398997 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398997 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "cloud-init does not have the SmartOS data source as a configuration option" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Odd_Bloke> Never mind that, smoser has done it for me.
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1445595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445595 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Empty Trash Results in File Windows Opening" [Low,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> anyone available to triage that bug?
<teward> cprofitt: as in mark it Triaged?
<cprofitt> I can mark it triaged, but it is not proper since I reported it
<teward> marked
<cprofitt> danke
<teward> mmm... on second thought i'm not sure it has the criterion for it...
<teward> but then again maybe it does, i'll leave it alone
<cprofitt> Yeah... I was debating that as well.
<teward> cprofitt: i mean, i work on server packages so it's a different story for me, it needs more to debug :P
<teward> or confirm.
<teward> same general point though :P:
<cprofitt> I actually think it is the launcher action that needs to be changed and not an issue with nautilus, but was advised to report it with nautilus.
 * cprofitt nods
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-21
<mustafam> Hi everybody
<mustafam> I think there is a problem in networkmanager dependencies
<mustafam> It no longer uses ppp for pppoe/adsl connections, it uses pppoe binary
<mustafam> Where should I report this
<rbasak> mustafam: which pppoe binary exactly?
<rbasak> The ppp package provides an rp-pppoe.so plugin. Does it use that, or does it use the separate pppoe pty wrapper?
<mustafam> As per http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?h=nm-0-9-10&id=7955806a02db64b20079267743056d7d9d45af3b
<mustafam> "for now, work around this by using the userland pppoe client rather than the kernel code"
<mustafam> ppp is not enough
<mustafam> I use pppoe connection, it does not work unless I install pppoe package (binary executable)
<rbasak> Ah, so this is a switch from rp-pppoe.so to the separate pppoe binary.
<mustafam> I think so
<rbasak> pppoe is in universe, so network-manager cannot depend on it or recommend it.
<mustafam> I use the latest daily images and it is affected
<mustafam> So will ubuntu ship with broken dsl/pppoe?
<rbasak> You can file a bug against network-manager. Either pppoe will remain in universe, or it could be promoted to main.
<mustafam> I have WiFi addon card, but what about ethernet only?
<rbasak> If the decision is for it to remain in universe, then network-manager could suggest pppoe, but users would need to install it manually to get pppoe functionality.
<mustafam> I'll report a bug, but if somebody have only wired pppoe, how should he connect to install it manually
<teward> go to a coffee shop with free wifi or download the package separately on another system and then install it manually?
<mustafam> Desktop?
<mustafam> OK, I know it's the networkmanager folks decision
<teward> desktop, laptop, android phone that can handle downloads the way you need it to, etc.
<mustafam> OK, thank you.
<teward> probably other methods, but that's probably the 'quickest' way to get the .deb package
<teward> you should still file the bug though :)
<mustafam> Of course I will
<rbasak> mustafam: you do have a valid case to have the pppoe binary shipped there. You should point it out in the bug.
<rbasak> It's pretty late in the day for Vivid though.
<mustafam> Can it be "urgent"?
<rbasak> Release is in two days.
<mustafam> Right
<rbasak> pppoe would be considered security sensitive, so it'd need a security review and possibly an apparmor profile before bringing it into main, which would be required for it to ship in the installer.
<rbasak> PPPoE directly from a desktop machine is also a pretty extreme edge case. Most who use PPPoE use routers.
<teward> indeed
<mustafam> OK, I'll see what can they do :)
<mustafam> Thank you, bye.
<teward> so, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg04322.html is something I haven't seen much of here.  Wouldn't the proposed change in the bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/1442039) not be a valid change for an SRU?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442039 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "Samba 4.1.6 has userlock bug - fixed in 4.2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * teward is concerned about feature changes
<teward> rbasak: you've commented on the bug previously, I don't think they listened to you in comment #3
<teward> looks like lfaraone got to it and responded to the bug
<lfaraone> :P
<lfaraone> it isn't SRU-worthy
<rbasak> lfaraone: ah, thanks. I thought it was a bug on first glance. Now that he's described it fully it definitely sounds like a feature.
<mustafam> I reported this:
<mustafam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1446689
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446689 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "networkmanager requires pppoe but it is not in "requires"" [Undecided,New]
<mustafam> It can be fixed by configuring --with-pppoe=/usr/sbin/pppd
<teward> lfaraone: that's what i thought, i was going to say something to that effect but you beat me to it xD
<Malizor> Hi, could someone nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem-plugin-arte/+bug/1445829 for Trusty and Utopic ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445829 in totem-plugin-arte (Ubuntu) "No video playback possible - side pane empty" [Undecided,In progress]
<Malizor> Hi, I'm not sure my former message was sent so here it is again:
<Malizor> Could someone nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem-plugin-arte/+bug/1445829 for both Trusty and Utopic?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445829 in totem-plugin-arte (Ubuntu) "No video playback possible - side pane empty" [Undecided,In progress]
<rbasak> Malizor: are you aware that this needs to be fixed in Vivid first, and then fixes backported to Trusty and Utopic?
<Malizor> rbasak: That's another problem: this is not fixable in Vivid because Totem > 3.10 dropped support for "old" plugins like totem-plugin-arte
<Malizor> The package should ideally be removed from Vivid, but I don't know how to request it
<rbasak> Malizor: file a bug against the package requesting removal and subscribe ~ubuntu-archive.
<rbasak> Malizor: I'll add the bug tasks for Trusty and Utopic for you, but please file that other bug, link to it from this one, explain in a comment what's going on and then mark the main task in this bug Invalid.
<Malizor> rbasak: will do
<rbasak> Thanks!
<Malizor> rbasak: no, thank you :-)
<rbasak> Malizor: well, you're doing the work, and we appreciate that :)
<Malizor> rbasak: done
<Malizor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem-plugin-arte/+bug/1446775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446775 in totem-plugin-arte (Ubuntu) "Please remove totem-plugin-arte from Vivid" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Malizor: looks great. Thank you!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-23
<phong_> I'm new to submitting bugs at Ubuntu so I would very much appreciate some help.
<phong_> I've already submitted at:
<phong_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1447632
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447632 in Ubuntu "CIFS mount freezes after coming from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<phong_> But it seems it's not in the correct format (as the bot replied in the comment)
<phong_> Can anyone direct me how to submit it - or better - how to solve that one.
<bdmurray> phong_: its needs to be marked as affecting a specific package
<bdmurray> ah, it looks like you switched it to cifs-utils
<phong_> Yes, I added that now as I needed cifs-utils to use cifs mounts.
<phong_> I think I'll try to reproduce this bug in some other Linux distro (eg.: CentOS) to see if it's Ubuntu specific.
<phong_> But it happens in many (all?) version of Ubuntu (12.04?, 14.04, 15.04)
<phong_> Does it mean that if it happens in CentOS, I should submit the bug to Samba (and not Ubuntu)?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-24
<a5001> Hi, trying to install kubuntu via a usb however comes up with error 'stdlin: not a typewriter'
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-25
<teward> hey, stupid question, but is there a hierarchy of bug triage such that someone else in the chain has higher priority decision over bug importance / triage for a given package than others?
<penguin42> teward: Well there is bugsquad and bug-control and the package-maintainers for a particular package, and then there is bdmurray
<teward> penguin42: so essentially, higher-to-lower is... bdmurray (ultimate final authority), package-maintainers/uploaders, bug-control, bugsquad, in that order?
<teward> 'cause i have issues with how Alberto handles triage
<teward> trying to determine the hierarchy of authority for the package i have issues with how he handled the bug
<penguin42> teward: I'm not sure what the formal way to moan is
<teward> mmm
<teward> well he's caused strife before... enough evidence of that lying around
<penguin42> I've also had issues with some peoples triaging mechanisms, but I can't say I know how to referee it
<penguin42> teward: If you've already asked nicely and not got anywhere, I'd say ask bdmurray, as the owner of bugcontrol team
<teward> penguin42: you know what the problem is?  Alberto's a hard one to find
<teward> i also think 'high' importance is dependent on being able to reproduce the bugs - I fail to see any evidence where Alberto went and actually did any reproduction tests
<teward> meh, maybe i'm just griping for the sake of griping :/
<penguin42> teward: I wouldn't necessary try to reproduce for a 'high' if the problem sounds grim enough
<teward> penguin42: the big problem I have is systemd now - it doesn't actually output useful information
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1447294 is the bug if you want to take a look
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447294 in nginx (Ubuntu Vivid) "package nginx-full 1.6.2-5ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Incomplete]
<teward> i don't have an issue with "High" but there's zero useful data from the dpkg history
<penguin42> teward: and anyway, if it's failing for a bunch of people but as a triager you can't reproduce it, then you can't dismiss the bug just because you can't reproduce it
<teward> penguin42: two people is a bunch?
<teward> penguin42: i'm not dismissing the bug - i'm dismissing Alberto's actions
 * penguin42 looks
<teward> penguin42: you can even see I asked for more information to try and deduce *what* caused dpkg to fail
<teward> penguin42: also why i asked in -devel if there's a way to force apport to run certain additional commands to get information
<teward> (if apport gave us information for nginx that actually helped debug it, that'd be one thing, but in this case, it gave us zero truly useful information)
<teward> i agree that "High" is valid, but the problem being that there's no debug data of use (and Alberto should know this)
<teward> is why i'm complaining.
<penguin42> teward: I'd have to agree that a package like nginx failing to install/uninstall is probably a high
<teward> *cough* [2015/04/25 13:26:52] <teward> i agree that "High" is valid, but the problem being that there's no debug data of use (and Alberto should know this)
<teward> penguin42: i'm complaining that Alberto just set importance and did no additional triage work
<penguin42> teward: Right, but the fact you don't have any debug data doesn't change the importance
<teward> penguin42: at what point did i say that
<teward> i'm complaining that alberto could have gone a step further and actually bothered to do triage work
<penguin42> teward: I think it's OK to set importance and not to do further triage
<teward> i think that's what annoys me most - i fail to see him doing anything else but setting importance and such
<teward> maybe i'm biased by upload privs for it, but meh
<penguin42> teward: While I'd agree it would be nice to do more triage, maybe he felt he doesn't know nginx well enough and it's better to leave it to those who do
<teward> (the consideration point being, if users see an importance set they thin that means "Oh, nice, someone's actually working to test and reproduce." and gives them a false view on it.
<teward> penguin42: IMO he should just stop touching server bugs, his focus seems to be GUI *shrugs*
<teward> maybe i'm just having a bad week
<teward> although he gets on my radar as an irritant far too often
<penguin42> teward: It would be worse if he was to ask irrelevant questions on the package to triage it
<teward> well, then i'd be bothering bdmurray and saying he shouldn't have bug control, but that's a different story altogether
<penguin42> teward: If he knows he doesn't know the package but sees the bug looks important it seems reasonable to triage; and then let the package owner decide otherwise
 * teward shrugs
<teward> penguin42: what's interesting is the latest failures there are dpkg failures, either because they used nginx.org's packages, or because of a nondeterministic failue due to no debug info
<teward> i really wish we could tell apport what to actually get for a given package's failures
<teward> (i'd love the systemd status for bugs :/)
<penguin42> teward: I'm not sure of the details of apport but I think you can add stuff
<teward> mmm, i might suggest that to Debian, since that's their systemd script
<penguin42> teward: A lot of package installation failures are random installation screwups, disk fulls etc - but sometimes you do get things where a package assumes things about the /etc config files for the package and fails to install/uninstall - and those are valid bugs
<penguin42> brb - I just need to check on my sorbet
<teward> penguin42: given that there's usable debug data, then yes
<teward> however in a fresh installation like was above, where none of the apt history shows nginx being installed, that adds to the complexity
<penguin42> hmm, still sorbifying
<penguin42> teward: Well, it could be something like a missing dependency depending what packages people chose
<teward> penguin42: well they installed nginx-full, which called in the dependency for nginx-common - and that did install (see the dpkgterminalhistory)
<teward> based on the info available i really wish I could force Apport to get additional data, but meh
<teward> (systemd is giving me headaches >.<)
<penguin42> teward: I'm fairly sure that's possible; but need to check with the apport guys
<teward> here's the journal errors...
<teward> Apr 22 14:24:32 hostname systemd[1]: Failed to start A high performance web server and a reverse proxy server.     Apr 22 14:24:32 hostname systemd[1]: nginx.service failed.
<teward> ^ nothing useful
<teward> just like dpkg's output
<teward> i think i need to talk to the apport people
<penguin42> teward: I'd consider journalctl -u nginx   or something like that
<penguin42> teward: but that depends where nginx sends it's logs
<teward> penguin42: /var/log/nginx/* i think is still the log dir, but a service failure... no idea.
<teward> the systemd stuff is new enough that it's a headahce :P
<teward> (back later)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-26
<hjd> Hi :) Could someone please mark bug 533623 as Triaged/Low. Contains enough information to start digging into / easy to work around, nice-to-have not critical feature and from what I can see no duplicates reported either.
<ubot5> bug 533623 in gimp (Ubuntu) "gimp's mouse clicks don't work on pegged menus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533623
<hjd> Also is there a tag or other way to mark Ubuntu-specific bugs? I wasn't able to reproduce the issue above in Debian Sid, so it might have been introduced by an Ubuntu delta in some library.
<penguin42> hjd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags   I don't see anything appropriate?
<teward> hjd: if it's an Ubuntu specific bug just file it on Launchpad - if it also affects debian then you'd file a bug against Debian and link it to the Ubuntu bug here on Launchpad, indicating the upstream link.
<teward> i don't think there's a 'tag' that is appropriate for what you're trying to mark.  A comment to the affect that Debian Unstable is not affected is a good starting point.
<teward> (I don't think we need a tag)
<hjd> teward: Sure. :) In this case the bug wasn't reproducible in Debian so it doesn't make sense to forward it. Just wondered if there was some way to mark that the bug doesn't appear to be reproducible upstream.
<hjd> I added a comment stating I wasn't able to trigger it in Debian Sid.
<teward> hjd: then i think that's all you need.  looking at the changelogs though I don't see much of a delta between Ubuntu and Debian
<teward> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp - expand the Vivid one and you'll see the changelogs from the last version in Utopic
<teward> the only changes i see there is that there's string changes for Ubuntu (probably a common delta), and some patches were dropped because included upstream
<teward> so i'm not sure where the issue comes up.
<teward> (it doesn't immediately appear to me that the delta that exists would keep this issue, but I'm not a gimp expert)
<hjd> I don't know either. Didn't see anything immediately suspicious in Ubuntu's gimp patches.
<hjd> Since it is related to the behaviour of the dialog, I wonder whether if the actual issue might be located in some underlying library (like gtk2 or something else). I'm afraid I don't know how to test this theory though.
<Roanapur> Hello, I have recently installed 15.04 on my laptop. I'm having issues booting under systemd but have no issues booting in upstart. Should I submit a bug under the systemd-boot tag?
<penguin42> sounds reasonable - how does it fail?
<Roanapur> It asks me to supply a encryption passphase which hasn't been setup.
<penguin42> oh that's nasty of it
<penguin42> do you have any encrypted partitions at all?
<Roanapur> I don't believe so, I encrypt my home folder though. When I use upstart to boot then I am not prompted for any passwords except at the lightdm prompt.
<Roanapur> I can get a systemd debug shell but i'm not sure what I should do to effectively submit the report.
<penguin42> ok, start by reporting it as a bug, and include that information
<Roanapur> Okay, thanks for the help!
<penguin42> Roanapur: Does your /etc/fstab look sane?
<Roanapur> It looks like it. I have encrypted swap which might be part of the issue
<penguin42> ahhhh!
<penguin42> Roanapur: Well, if you've got encrypted swap then it needs the key
<penguin42> Roanapur: If you've got encrypted swap, then I don't understand how the non-systemd world starts up without asking you
<Roanapur> I've done some digging, it looks like its failed silently, swap isnt mounted. I previously had an LTS installed and I done a clean install today, perhaps the same swap is being used?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-25
<louiloui> good morning
<touil> Hello. I have a bug in my new 16.04 installation. When I let the screen be turned off after some time of inactivity, the screen cannot 'wake' when I hit a key, or move the mouse, or try ctlr+alt+F1. The only thing I can do is to use the power button to shut down the computer.
<davmor2> touil: you want the #ubuntu channel for help
<touil> Ok. Thank you davmor2.
<davmor2> touil: no probs and I hope you get it resolved
<ArminiusTux> Hi, I am having quite some issues with XX - how to I fill in a manual bug report form?
<tsimonq2> ArminiusTux: which package?
<ArminiusTux> Since its a USB controller issue I'd guess its a kernel matter.
<tsimonq2> ArminiusTux: here you go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<ArminiusTux> Mayn thanks tsimonq2, was looking for something like this for over half an hour now ;)
<ArminiusTux> Mhh no file upload - guess I have to type in those screenshot lines ;/
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-26
<vooze> Is there some way you can make the developers see a bug faster? I have reported it, and its been confirmed because 1 and 3 others are marked as affected. I'm talking about this one (network-manager related) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574020 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't use networkmanager from lightdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vooze> me and 3 others *
<tsimonq2> vooze: weird, mind bumping it on the bug report?
<tsimonq2> vooze: added the Lubuntu Packages team, at least it'll get looked at by a few Lubuntu people :)
<vooze> tsimonq2: sorry for the late reply. Thank you for giving it some attention. How can i bump it?
<tsimonq2> teward: would this be appropriate? ^
<tsimonq2> (to bump it)
 * teward was pinged
<vooze> It's not really a high priority issue, I get that. Just really annoying ;)
<teward> tsimonq2: E:ContextFailure
<teward> i need context :)
<tsimonq2> teward: he wants progress on bug 1574020
<ubot5> bug 1574020 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't use networkmanager from lightdm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574020
<teward> that's in Main
<teward> it'll get looked at
<teward> bumping doesn't really help much
<tsimonq2> vooze: alright, teward knows more than me, do what he says ;)
<vooze> tsimonq2: alright. Thank you for everything :) I will wait.
<tsimonq2> np :)
<teward> tsimonq2: especially if the only reason to bump is to get someone to look at it
<teward> preferred is to have more info added if you're going to bump, don't just bump for bumping sake
<teward> (mark it as "Affects me too" :p
<vooze> Feel free to test it out ;) It should take 2 secs on log out :P
<teward> only applies if we all ahve that version installed :p
 * teward doesn't
<tsimonq2> vooze: I've noticed it before :)
<vooze> True true ;)
<vooze> Well I have to leave. Thank you again for your time and work. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-27
 * lamont would like someone to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/1552801 for xenial.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1552801 in bind9 (Ubuntu Xenial) "named crashed with SIGABRT in assertion_failed()" [Critical,Triaged]
<lamont> bdmurray: ^^ would that be you?
<bdmurray> lamont: it's already has a xenial task
<bdmurray> s/has/having/
<lamont> good point
<lamont> bdmurray: by way of note, the upgrade to -8ubuntu1 will cause 1 corefile per 9.10 instance upgraded. :(  On the bright side, it should be the last one
<wxl> can someone please confirm bug 1575803?
<ubot5> bug 1575803 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox print dialog selects print to file when selecting a non-default printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575803
<wxl> unfortunately it's fixed upstream :(
<wxl> ianorlin: bug 1575803
<ubot5> bug 1575803 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox print dialog selects print to file when selecting a non-default printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575803
<wxl> oops wrong channel
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-28
<Marc-An> I have this error when using do-update-manager
<Marc-An> The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.10.2ubuntu2)' is not installed.
<Marc-An> anyone else has this happening ?
<rbasak> bdmurray: I've written a bunch of bugpatterns and tested them carefully with test-local. AFAICT they match only what they're supposed to match, don't accidentally match everything, etc. Are you happy for me to just push or should I request a review first?
<rbasak> (these are for mysql-5.7 in Xenial - a bunch of people are reporting upgrade issues so I want to save myself having to wade through all the bugs)
 * rbasak JFDI
<hggdh> grep teo
<teward> i need a second set of eyes - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1576329 - can't find any usable debug data here, as nginx is 'running'
<teward> so...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576329 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx-core 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<teward> if anyone wants to poke it and suggest if I'm missing something, feel free.
<hggdh> teward: actually, the DpkgTerminalLog shows nginx being installed and failing to start
<teward> hggdh: check the journalctl output and the systemctl output
<teward> it's 'running'
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> but there *was* a failure
<teward> hggdh: a nondeterministic one
<hggdh> I wonder what apt-get -f install would do
<hggdh> teward: to boot you have an apport failure there :-)
<hggdh> (which has nothing to do with nginx, but might have contributed to some missing logs, perhaps?)
<teward> E: Broken VPN Pipe = Broken
<teward> hggdh: my apport hooks ran
<teward> which pull in the error logs that the dpkg fail suggests
<teward> that apport hook as been there since Vivid
<teward> and it did run
<teward> so...
<teward> if something's missing from the main apport runs, that's outside my control - hence the 'Incomplete' status
<teward> and I think pitti needs to retool apport given this, anything that uses any extra characters outside of pure ascii has broken
<teward> (Russian, German, Spanish, etc.)
<hggdh> teward: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/256929148/HookError_ubuntu.txt
<teward> hggdh: yes, I know
<teward> as i said
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> now I read your entries
<teward> hggdh: /usr/share/apport/general-hooks/ubuntu.py
<teward> ^ that's 'apport' general
<teward> which is I think pitti's realm
<teward> hggdh: to be honest, though, it got everything except maybe some syslog data
<hggdh> indeed. I just wonder about what might have been missed
<teward> before my apport hooks, there was *nothing* to debug since the systemd transition
<teward> because Debian upstream coded their thing to just absorb error codes
<teward> I had to hack my way in the init scripts to make things work :/
<teward> (to get error output)
<hggdh> also, this OP is probably running with -proposed
<teward> hggdh: how so?
<teward> (1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 is in -updates)
<hggdh> the dpkg log shows kernel 4.4.0-22 being installed, and this one is still in tests
<hggdh> 4.4.0-21 is still the official kernel for xenial
<hggdh> teward: I also wonder what 'dpkg -l nginx\*' would show as the current status for the packages
<hggdh> teward: but, so far, I agree with you that this sounds like cosmic rays
<teward> hggdh: i see at least one 'cosmic rays' like one every version
<teward> some are because Russian fubars the apport hooks
<teward> and they get back info indicating that it's 'cause somehting is bound to port 80 already
<teward> others are just broken configs
<teward> some are just oddball setups
<hggdh> aye
<teward> hggdh: i'm just glad I was able to get help to set up dupe detection filters - i haven't seen a Port 80 bind failure since we added a duplicate detection filter heh
<teward> hggdh: if you'd like to request more information from the user, by the way, feel free
<teward> i came here to get general triage assist 'cause i thought I was just losing my mind with no data there
<pyrite> Could someone add a Xenial task for https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-software/+bug/1573408 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1559284
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1559284 in GNOME Software "Increase the number of displayed reviews" [Medium,In progress]
<pyrite> The fixes are in -proposed and there is a lot of interest in them, so it would be good to be able to track them properly.
<hggdh> teward: will do
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-29
<bdmurray> rbasak: I'd be happy to review but if you are in a hurry just push it.
<tsimonq2> a/or
<tsimonq2> whoops
<lamont> bdmurray: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/23630ea42dcd530db3633a250e04751630e2ac02 confuses the hell out of me...
<lamont> language-selector-common would seem to be the culprit there, not bind9, true?
 * lamont afk for a bit :/
<rbasak> bdmurray: thanks. I pushed yesterday. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/revision/554 if you don't mind a sanity check?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 554 in Launchpad itself "Field ordering should be the same on "add product" and "edit product" pages." [Medium,Fix released]
<teward> !info mediawiki xenial
<ubot5> Package mediawiki does not exist in xenial
<teward> heh
<teward> good
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-01
<sgclark> Hi, I have a game breaking Sru is anyone can tell me how to make it get some attention. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-ru/+bug/1576455
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576455 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu) "SRu kde-l10n-* translation packages" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-04-29
<irgendwer4711> Hi, I got a general protection fault on boot with kernel 4.10., I can't say which module or feature causes this, but I was able to do netconsole:  https://pastebin.com/H8bGyswD
<irgendwer4711> sometimes the boot went good, but often it hang.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-23
<ekennedy80> Does anyone know why Netbeans (located in the software repo) no longer works on Ubuntu 18.04?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-27
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> my installer crashed
<mattwj2002> I submitted a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1767224
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1767224 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed on install during the grub install process" [Undecided,New]
<mattwj2002> crap
<mattwj2002> it failed again
<mattwj2002> guys it just failed again
<mattwj2002> hey guys
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-29
<snadge> im trying to figure out if theres an existing bug report, or which package a bug report needs to be filed against
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1751414 .. comment #25
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1751414 in libglvnd (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Fix released]
<snadge> but i just upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 and lost accelerated graphics.. after purging ppas.. reinstalling drivers etc.. and doing my head in
<snadge> installing libegl-mesa0 and restarting X fixed it
<snadge> presumably this doesn't happen on a clean install and only if you've managed to stuff up an upgrade
<soon> Would someone try to reproduce a very simple bug for me? Start Empathy -> Click 'Accounts' from the menu and try to move the newly opened window around ... on my fresh 18.04 installation that window is fixed in place ...
<HoloIRCUser3> ..
<HoloIRCUser4> ..
<BvX> Hi
<BvX> I'd like to report a bug in Ubuntu 18.04. Where do I report it? I'm using the GNOME edition.
<BvX> I'd like to do it manually, without using the "Report problem" button in the apport thing, if possible.
<soon> BvX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<soon> BvX ... could you test a bug for me please?
<soon> Start Empathy -> Click 'Accounts' from the menu and try to move the newly opened window around ... on my fresh 18.04 installation that window is fixed in place ...
<BvX> I'm about to get rid of this and install the MATE version.
<BvX> I tried to report it using the apport thingy, but that didn't seem to do anything.
<BvX> ls /var/crash shows these many files:
<BvX> linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic.162124.crash   linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic.162505.upload linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic.162124.upload  linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic.162506.crash linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic.162180.crash   _usr_lib_chromium-browser_chromium-browser.1000.crash linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic.162180.upload  _usr_lib_gnome-settings-daemon_gsd-clipboard.1000.crash linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic.162505.crash   _usr_share_app
<BvX> Is it just me that's experiencing all this problems?
<BvX> Not complaining about something that's free, but I hardly think this is stable.
<BvX> soon: I will, after 2 hours. If you're online at that point, then please /msg me.
<soon> I'm running on a 60bit Intel i7 platform ... runs quite well so far
<soon> ..will do
<soon> is anyone awake here?
<teward> soon: it helps to ask an actual question
<soon> yeah ... I tried that a while ago :-)
<soon> Do you have Empathy installed on 18.04? If so, could you check a bug for me?
